#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > [小說] 《獸人，混血，人類》1/25更新，最終章。

## 皇天蒼狼

《獸人，混血，人類》序章：

在這塊被稱為米爾加特的大陸上，存在著2大種族─人類以及獸人。 

數百年來人類和獸人都是不斷的鬥爭著，為了就是成為米爾加特的主人。 

而隨著時間流逝，漸漸出現了反對鬥爭，支持兩大種族和平共處的知識份子，而這也為長久以來的鬥爭劃下了短暫的休止符。 

然而這短暫的和平似乎保持不了多久‧‧‧ 


-------------------------- 
深夜，市外郊區的一棟別墅裡，一狼二人似乎在討論著事情。

「真是氣派的房子阿。」年老的白狼說著，「想不到你都住在這種房子裡。」白狼望了望天花板以及屋內的裝橫，眼光又回到桌前那名穿著黑色西裝男人身上。

「您過獎了，白狼大人。」男人說著，「能請問是什麼風把您吹來的？」

「只是有些事情要來處理一下。」白狼漫不經心的說著。

「有什麼需要我為您效勞的事情，請您盡量說。」男人回說。

「既然你都這麼說了，我就直接轉入正題吧，蒼煌，麻煩把那資料給我吧。」白狼邊說邊從一旁少年手上拿了一份資料，並把資料交到男人面前。

「這是？」男人接過資料看了看，臉色露出了些許的不安，但又馬上變回原本的表情。

「看來你好像都不知道，組織最近在你的帳戶裡，發現了一筆金額不小的錢阿。」白狼說著。

「這我可以解釋，白狼大人。」男子的語氣雖然鎮定，但仍透露出一絲的不安。

「這是你出賣組織的情報，換來的吧？」白狼問，語氣透露出一絲寒意，「你出賣了組織，導致組織的人員在上次的行動中‧‧‧傷亡慘重，這你該怎麼解釋？」

「不不，絕沒這回事，這只是一般居民的政治獻金而已。」男子說。

「是這樣嗎？」白狼說。

「沒錯，絕非您想的那樣是出賣組織換來的。」男子回道。

「看樣子，你是不打算承認了，只好這樣了。」白狼說：「進來吧，狄特里希。」

門推了開，隨即出現了一名褐色頭髮的男人。

「您找我嗎？白狼大人。」褐髮男人說著。

「是你！？」男子的表情瞬間變的驚恐不安，望著門旁的男人，「難道你都知道了？」

「或許吧，這也是讓你學會，下次最好不要為了任何東西，而出賣組織。」狄特理希回道。

「你好像不知道阿，狄特里希是我安排進來監視你的，他是組織的成員。」白狼用一樣的語氣說著，「我真對你失望，從二十多年前，我提拔你作為組織的幹部，是要獎勵你對組織的貢獻，想不到你竟然出賣組織，這罪可是很重的。」

「可惡！」男子按下桌子下的紅色按鈕，警鈴頓時大作，隨即數名持著刀棍的保鑣從門衝了進來。

白狼望了望那些保鑣，嘆了口氣，隨即望向身旁的少年。

「哈，你這隻老狼，你今天就要死在這裡了，你找一個小孩當你的護衛根本是自殺行為。」男子驚恐的表情已經不見了，現在是一副自信非凡的樣子，「單憑他和你安排的那個間諜根本打不過我這些保鑣的。」

「唉，竟然為了錢，出賣了組織，現在還想殺掉我？」白狼站起身來，稍微拉了拉身上穿的斗篷，「蒼煌，能麻煩你嗎？」白狼朝少年說著。

「你老糊塗啦？拜託那種小鬼能幹什麼？給我上！」男子吼著。

數名保鑣一擁而上，但少年的手，只是在空中劃了一個圓，眼前的保鑣，腦袋無聲無息的被削去了一半，那一半的腦袋在地上滾落在地上，像一只紅色的碗，身體沉重的倒在地上，發出沉悶的聲響，這景象讓其他保鑣瞬間停止了動作。

「這怎麼可能？」驚恐的表情又回到男子臉上，「快上阿，給我殺光他們。」男子吼著。周圍的保鑣又圍了上去。

「為什麼這麼不愛惜自己的生命呢？」白狼嘆了嘆，隨即在狄特里希身旁坐下，似乎不怕那些圍上來的保鑣。

「牙‧結界。」少年的身旁纏繞著一股強烈的風，圍上去的保鑣，身體隨即被撕裂。

「可惡，可惡阿！」男子從地板上撿了一把刀，像少年砍去。

「真是愚蠢的行為阿‧‧‧」少年說著，手上寒芒一閃，男子隨即被一股強大的風壓壓在牆壁上不能動彈，手上的刀也掉了下來。

「最後，在你死前，再問你的一個問題，你把情報出賣給誰啦？」白狼走向前問著。

「我怎麼可能告訴你這隻老狼，你等著吧，你們組織會被徹底瓦解的，哈哈哈！」男子狂笑著。

「真是惹人厭的東西。」白狼轉身往門口走去，「蒼煌，殺了他吧。」
少年走向前，手舉了起來。

「哼，要殺就快殺，你這死小鬼。」男子吼著。

「像你這種人‧‧‧死幾次都不夠呢。」少年手一揮，強大的風刃，男子硬生生的被砍成兩半。

「我們走吧。」白狼說著。

「知道了。」少年跟在白狼的後面，走出了門口，狄特里希隨即關上了門。

「您還真會挑人阿，白狼大人。」狄特里希說著，「竟然挑了這麼有天份的孩子。」

「不，這是組織的成員託付給我的，他是伊亞諾特的兒子，他在死前拜託我要找到他，而我也在那片廢墟中找到了他。」白狼回說。

「您是指十年前的那場戰爭嗎？」狄特里希問。

「是阿，那場獸人與人類的戰爭，讓我們組織也損失了很多成員。」白狼回說，「你可別小看蒼煌，他可是比你還強的喔。」

「呵，這我當然知道，【牙之王】伊亞諾特的兒子當然不能小看。」狄特里希笑著說，「話說回來，您老了很多呢，白狼大人。」

「哈，你也真是‧‧‧算了，我們先回去吧。」白狼笑著說，「對了，蒼煌，第一次出任務，感覺好嗎？」白狼看了看身旁的少年。

「還不錯啦。」少年回說，臉上堆滿了笑容。

「跟你父親一樣呢。」白狼又望向前方，「以後也要麻煩你們了。」

「遵命。」少年跟狄特里希同時說著。




序章完。

-------我是分格線---------

獸人小說，請大家指教囉。

----------


## kl122002

> 「既然你都這麼說了，我就直接轉入正題吧，蒼煌，麻煩把那資料給我吧。」白狼邊說邊從一旁少年手上拿了一份資料，並把資料交到男人面前。 
> 「這是？」男人接過資料看了看，臉色一下子變的慘白。 
> 「看來你好像都不知道，組織最近在你的帳戶裡，發現了一筆金額不小的錢阿。」白狼說著。 
> 「這我可以解釋，白狼大人。」男子似乎變得相當驚恐。 
> 「這是你出賣組織的情報，換來的吧？」白狼問，語氣透露出一絲寒意，「你出賣了組織，導致組織的人員在上次的行動中‧‧‧傷亡慘重，這你該怎麼解釋？」 
> 「為什麼，你會知道？」男子站了起來，似乎想遠離眼前的白狼。


在開首的部份, 那人類的反應好類快了一點....
我想, 老白狼是想給予機會給那人, 而且帶著隱藏的怒氣來說話. 人類就可能會借此"得寸進尺"; 我的意思也即是大概..人類和白狠互相之間的 "扯拉戰" 可以寫一寫 .^0^

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

[quote="kl122002"]


> 「在開首的部份, 那人類的反應好類快了一點....
> 我想, 老白狼是想給予機會給那人, 而且帶著隱藏的怒氣來說話. 人類就可能會借此"得寸進尺"; 我的意思也即是大概..人類和白狠互相之間的 "扯拉戰" 可以寫一寫 .^0^



謝謝你的建議，下次如果有類似劇情，會寫出來的。

請期待下篇。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第一章：

在獸人國土上，離皇宮不遠的青綠色草地，一隻灰色的狼人躺在草地上，仰望著天空，似乎在想著某些事情。

「灰風，你果然在這裡阿。」遠處走來的一隻狼獸人喊道。 

而名叫灰風的狼獸人也起身回應「月空，你怎會來這？你不是都待在國務院嗎？」 

「有任務要執行了，不過院長說得在找個隊員，所以我才來找你啦。」月空說著。 

「任務阿，怎樣的一個任務？」灰風問著。 

「到時就知道啦。」月空笑著回說。
----------------
獸人帝國的國務院院長室內，三隻狼獸人正在桌子前談話著。 

「院長，你是說人類那邊的城市市長在自己的別墅裡面被殺了？」灰風問道。 

「是阿，而且他雇用的保鑣也同樣慘遭不測。」一隻白色的狼獸人說道， 
「有犯人的相片嗎？」月空問道。 

「唉，可能得到那邊才能調閱監視器的影片了。」院長嘆了口氣「根據人類那邊來的使者的報告，他們希望我們幫忙調查。」 

「那可真有趣阿。」門外傳來一個青年的聲音。 

眾獸像門外望去，只見一隻身上穿著黑色衣服的豹獸人站在門邊，臉上一附對這話題很有興趣的樣子。 

「你來啦，月空、灰風，他就是要你們隨行的隊員。」院長走上前，跟豹獸人握了手「他叫修奇。」 

「我叫月空，請多指教。」月空也走上去跟他握了手。 

「請多指教。」修奇回道。 

「好久不見啦，灰風」修奇看著灰風說道。 

「是阿。」灰風也回看著他，眼神透露出一點厭惡。 

「你們認識阿？」月空問道。 

「算認識吧。」灰風回答。 

灰風雖然表面上心平氣和的回答，不過似乎難掩飾口氣中的不滿。

「好了，你們快出發吧，這次任務可能需要幾天的時間，你們可要做好充足的準備阿。」院長說道。 

院長一說完，修奇領先走出院長室，接著便是月空，而灰風還是站在原地。 

「灰風，你別想那麼多，他已經不是之前的他了。」院長拍了拍灰風的肩說道。

「我知道了，院長。」灰風說道。 

「一路小心阿。」院長說道。 

「那再見了，院長。」灰風走出門前仍不忘回頭對著院長說道：「我還是很難忘懷他之前的事情。」 

「順其自然吧。」院長笑道。

國務院外，灰風跟月影都穿著灰色的斗篷，以及腰上都帶著一把長劍，似乎已經做好準備了。

「看來結界部已經部置好傳送用的魔法陣了，我們出發吧。」灰風看著前方說著，率先走了過去。

「恩。」月影跟了上去，而修奇則是殿後跟上。

場景換到了一座似乎已經荒廢許久的城市，高樓上，一隻藍白兩色毛髮的狼，望著下方那片廢墟，此時，後方傳來了腳步聲，而狼也警覺性的回頭。

「姆，別那麼緊張嘛，蒼煌。」一名褐髮的男子像著狼走來。

「是你阿，狄特里希。」狼說著，一紅一藍的瞳孔，緊盯著男子，「找我有事情嗎？」

「當然是又有任務囉。」狄特里希邊說邊從身上所穿的黑色西裝內拿出一只信封，「都在裡面了，目標的相片跟資料，阿阿，差點忘了，長老希望你去見他，那就這樣了，我先走哩。」將信封交給蒼煌之後，狄特里希轉身就走。

拿到信封的蒼煌，在上空一個躍身，兩腳著地的瞬間，隨即變成一位藍髮的少年，並且隨著狄特里希，離開了高樓。

另一座高樓內，一黑一白兩隻狼，似乎在交談。

「長老，您對伊亞諾特的兒子，評價如何呢？」身上穿著白色斗篷的黑狼說著。
一旁的白狼，摸了摸他的鬍鬚，在非常緩慢的說：「他跟伊亞諾特一樣優秀阿，不論是在面對危機時的冷靜、判斷力，以及他的能力，都不亞於他的父親，你怎還會問這種問題阿，黑牙小弟。」

「長老，可以請您不用加上最後那兩個字嗎？」黑狼無奈的說著，「再怎麼說我現在已經是組織的首領了。」

「阿，真是抱歉阿，已經習慣了，畢竟你跟伊亞諾特一樣都是我一路帶過來的，哈哈。」白狼笑著說，「他來了呢。」

白狼望向門口那名身穿黑色大衣的藍髮少年，「收到任務的通知了吧？蒼煌。」
「當然，我們走吧，白狼長老。」蒼煌說著。

「你先去吧，我稍後就跟上。」白狼說著。

「是。」蒼煌回到，隨即消失在門口。

「那你還有什麼問題嗎？黑牙。」白狼再度望回身旁的黑狼，「沒的話，我先跟蒼煌去執行任務了。」

「沒問題了，長老，請您路上小心。」黑牙說著。

白狼起身走向門口，到門前回頭像黑狼說：「黑牙，『王鏈』跟那把刀，都準備好了嗎？這幾天得進行繼承儀式」

「已經準備好了，長老。」黑牙說著。

「辛苦你了，黑牙。」白狼說著，「真想快點看看那孩子帶上『王鏈』後的樣子阿。」白狼說完隨即走出了門口，留下了在房間中的黑狼。

「你也想看看自己的兒子，繼承你的『王鏈』後的樣子吧，伊亞諾特‧‧‧」黑狼看著一旁桌上的相片中一名藍色的狼獸人說著。


-----分隔線-----

新的一章，請大家給建議囉。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第二章：



經由傳送魔法陣，來到人類國土上的灰風一行人，現在已經在人類的國務院裡面了。

「請你們跟著我去會見院長吧。」穿著黑色西裝的人類說著。

「這裡就是人類的國務院，感覺真是豪華。」月空說著，望了望掛滿了精緻畫作的牆壁，還有水晶弔燈裝飾的天花板。

「您喜歡就好，對了，我叫做傑特森，在你們協助我們這段期間，就讓我當你們嚮導吧，請問你們名字是？」

「我叫灰風，左後方那位是月空，另一位則是修奇。」走在傑特森後方的灰風說著。

「那以後請多指教囉。」傑特森笑著說，「就快到了。」

一行人穿過了一條兩旁排滿製作精緻的花瓶以及雕像的長廊，來到一扇門上印著院長室的對開大門前。

「院長，我們進去了。」傑特敲了敲門說著。

「進來吧。」門裡傳出一名中年男子的聲音。

傑特森開了門，並用手做出了請的動作，示意灰風他們先進去。

「把門關上吧。」院長說著，「想必你們就是獸人那邊接到我們的請求，而前來幫助調查的小隊吧。」

「是的，這段期間我們會全力協助你們調查。」灰風說著。

院長站了起來，走上前，跟灰風握了握手：「請坐吧，傑特森，麻煩端些咖啡來吧。」

「知道了。」傑特森說著，並走上一旁的小桌子上。

「那我們開始正題吧。」待每個人面前都有咖啡後，院長說著，「各位面前的資料，就是這次兇殺案的驗屍報告，以及現場照片了，希望能聽聽你們的看法。」
灰風拿起了資料翻了翻，並說：「真是殘忍。」

「能解釋一下，是何種東西造成了那些可怕的傷口，以及牆壁上的大裂縫呢？」院長問。

「看著照片，很有可能是很會使用刀劍的人，或者是魔法造成的。」灰風答道，天藍色的瞳孔能盯著資料。

「不好意思，請問有監視器的畫面嗎？」在一旁的月空問著。

「有的，在這。」院長拿著遙控器開啟了電視機。

螢幕上隨即出現一狼三人坐在桌前的畫面，而在看完監視器畫面後，而在看到最後，監視器被摧毀那段，灰風開了口：「看來的確是魔法造成的。」

「能更詳細一點的說明嗎？」院長問。

「看就知道是操控風的魔法了。」在一旁久未開口的修奇說著。

「這樣阿，那畫面中的那一隻狼跟那個少年，你們有頭緒嗎？」院長問。

「沒有，但如果我們能把影片帶回去的話，或許就能查出他們到底是誰了。」月空說著。

「請問，在門旁的那名男子，你們知道他是誰嗎？」灰風問著。

「根據我們在市長的辦公桌內找到的文件，只知道他是新任的秘書，但上面所填寫的資料都是假的，而他現在也下落不明，但能確定的是，那位新任的秘書，似乎跟那隻狼以及少年有關係。」院長回道。

「那傢伙，我知道是誰。」修奇說著。

「真的嗎？你知道他是誰？」月空問的。

「狄特里希‧達恩洛林，他是我以前的夥伴。」修奇說著，「那傢伙的興趣是殺人。」

「狄特里希‧達恩洛林阿，我會請我們的人去發布通緝的。」院長說著。

「沒用的，那傢伙是個除了名字之外，其他一切都是謎的人，就連我這個過去是他的夥伴的人，都不知道他的一切。」修奇回道，「但是，有一點可以確定的是，他很強，而且是強的離譜。」

這句話換來一片沉默。

「好吧，我們會動用特殊部隊AX來協助你們捉拿兇手。」院長說著。

「勸你最好不要，在他面前，你們所派出的人員，可能會被殺光的。」修奇說著。

「修，不要小看他們好嗎？」灰風對著修奇說著。

「我不過是說出事實而已。」修奇回瞪著灰風。

「那該怎麼辦？」院長問。

「請您交由我們處理吧，但是希望你們可以多提供一些情報。」月空說著。

「我知道了，在這段期間，有任何進展都會透過傑特森轉達給你們，相反的，如果你們有進展，也希望你們給傑特森知道，這樣沒問題吧？」院長說著。

「沒問題。」月空說著。

「你們的住宿問題，已經準備好了。」院長說著，「傑特森，麻煩帶他們到飯店去吧。」

「是。」傑特森說，「請你們跟我來吧。」

「希望我們合作愉快了。」月空站起身來，和院長握了手。

「恩。」院長說。

大街上擠滿了人，但灰風一行人，似乎格外的顯目。

「好多人阿。」月空看了看四周，但卻不小心撞到了一名少年，而那少年身旁還跟著一隻上了年紀的白狼「抱歉，你沒事吧。」

「沒關係。」少年說著，並往前走去，消失在人群中。

「這條街可是這座城市內，最繁華的商店街呢。」傑特森說著，「我們快到了，就在前面而已。」傑特森指了指前方那座如皇宮般華麗的建築。

「我們住那麼好的飯店阿？」月空說著。

「當然，因為你們算是我國的貴賓。」傑特森說著，「我們快進去吧。」
飯店內，同樣擠滿了人。

「我們有預定房間。」傑特森說著。

「請問姓名？」櫃檯後的服務人員問。

「傑特森‧亞爾。」

「好的，這是你們的門卡，請妥善保管。」服務人員遞了三張上面寫著401號碼的白色的卡給傑特森，「祝您住宿愉快。」

「我們走吧。」傑特森把三張門卡交給灰風。

一行人來到四樓，灰風把門卡插進門把上的孔裡，門鎖隨即開了。

「你們這段期間就先住在這吧，還有這裡是監視器的影帶，跟其他一些資料。」傑特森在門外，把一個紙袋遞給灰風，「基本上，我都會在國務院裡，有事情派式神來吧。」

「我知道了，謝謝你帶路。」灰風笑著說。

「那再見了。」傑特森說著。

「再見。」

灰風關上了房門，並鎖上門鎖，「好了，我們先休息一下吧。」

「恩。」月空邊說邊把身上的武器以及其他物品放在床頭上，「好豪華的房間。」

「你喜歡的話，就住下來別回去獸人國好了。」灰風躺在床上對月空說著。

「呵呵。」月空笑著說。

「修，你要出去阿？」灰風看著走到門前的修奇說著。

「我想去調查一些事情，可能要晚上才會回來了。」修奇頭也不回的走出了房門。

「怎麼？你好像跟他處的不太好，灰風。」月空坐起身來，看著灰風問。

「那都過去了，別再提了。」灰風閉上眼，「我想先睡一下，中午在叫我吧。」

「恩。」月空，起身去從紙袋拿出了一疊資料，開始閱讀。


-----我是分格線-----

趁開學前幾天，又出了新的一篇~

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第三章：

日正當中，熾熱的太陽高掛在空中，一隻穿著黑色大衣的黑豹獸人，穿梭在人群，突然，豹獸人拐進一條小巷，漸漸遠離人群，而四周的房屋，也漸漸便的殘破不堪，最後他來到一座廢棄的城市前。


正當豹獸人要踏入入口時，一匹銀色毛髮的狼，出現在入口，似乎已經在等著黑豹獸人。

「真是好久不見了阿，修。」銀狼首先開口道，一雙綠色的瞳孔盯著眼前的豹獸人。

「是阿，我也沒想到我會再回到這裡，銀。」修奇回道，並慢慢走向銀狼。

「你這次回來，是因為那時候的事情嗎？」銀狼問著。

「是阿。」修奇回道，在銀狼身旁坐了下來。

「為何還要因為那件事，而特地回來這呢？」銀問著，「你現在不是幫獸人國的國務院做事嗎？」

「因為這次的事件，跟狄特里希有關。」修奇斜靠在一旁的牆上，緩慢的說著。

「你說的是真的嗎？那傢伙在那之後就消失無蹤了。」銀馬上轉頭望向修奇，驚訝的問：「真的確定是他？」

「是阿，從人類的監視器影片來看，百分之百絕對是他，錯不了。」修奇的語氣透露出了絲毫的憤怒，「你要幫我嗎？銀。」

「那當然，自從我們的飛賊團解散之後，下層區域越來越混亂了。」銀嘆了口氣，又繼續說：「其他的組織越來越活躍起來，又開始互相爭奪地盤，還有些組織想擴大自己的勢力。」

「為什麼？」修奇問著。

「你也知道，我們飛賊團之前是統治著下層區域，現在統治者解散了，其他組隻當然趁這機會活躍起來。」銀狼回道。

「那其他三人呢？」修奇問，「你跟他們還有在連絡嗎？」

「其中兩人還有，剩下的一個就失去聯絡了。」銀回道。

「這樣阿‧‧‧」修奇沉默了一會，又開口說道：「好吧，明天這時候我再來吧，拜託你聯絡那兩人吧。」

「知道了。」銀狼回道。

「對了，銀。」修奇起身，不忘回頭對著銀狼補了一句話：「身手還沒退步吧？」

「哼，就知道你會這麼說。」銀狼一個上空翻身，雙腳著地瞬間，變成了一名穿著灰色長袍的狼獸人，「根本用不著你操心。」

「呵，那我先走了，再見。」修奇說完便離開了入口。

「再見。」銀狼說完，便消失在入口處了。

場景換到廢墟的另一處，一名穿著黑色西裝大衣，有著褐髮的男子，站在無數的屍體中，而男子身旁跟著一隻年紀大約二十出頭，身穿黑色長袍的銀狼獸人。

「想不到只有這點程度阿…真是讓我失望。」男子說著，「真是一點也不有趣。」

「請你去跟首領反應吧。」一旁的狼人說著，「但現在得先處理掉眼前這叛徒。」

狼人瞪著眼前那位穿著白色斗篷的狼獸人。

「哼，想處理掉我？你去練個一百年再來吧！」狼獸人揮著手上的銀劍吼著，並揮舞著銀劍衝向狼人跟褐髮的人類。

「血紅杖刑。」褐髮男子手一揮，數張紅色的紙牌飛向狼人。

「什麼？」狼人大叫一聲，但卻已經閃避不及，四肢皆被紙牌硬生生的釘在牆壁上，「這怎麼可能…」狼人口中吐出了鮮血，染紅了他胸前的毛髮。

「看來你滿驚訝的嘛…」穿著黑色長袍的狼人說著，「在你生命結束前的這幾分鐘，我想跟你問些事情…希望你照實回答囉。」

「呼…呼…你別以為你能從我身上問出任何事情…」被釘在牆上的狼人邊喘氣邊回道。

「那很遺憾…」穿著黑色長袍的狼人的右手往前一伸，手腕上的銀色手鏈發出了黑色的光輪，「背叛組織的下場，就是…死亡。」

一道黑色的光芒，貫穿了狼人的左胸，並將狼人身後的牆壁炸成了碎片。

「我們走吧，狄特里希，該去執行下個任務了。」狼人說著。

「知道了。」狄特里希回道，「真希望下個目標，能稍微有趣一些。」

「應該可以吧…」狼人翻了翻手上的資料，「姆，是人類阿，但是卻是敵對組織的高層幹部之一。」

「如果下個目標滿足不了我，那就交給你囉，來。」狄特里希說著。

「那倒是沒問題。」來回道，將手上的資料放回長袍裡面。

另一方面，在飯店內的月空，看完資料後，便成大字型的倒在床上了。

「累死了。」月空喊道：「一次看完全部的資料真是累人。」

「沒人叫你一次看完阿。」月空旁邊床上的灰風起身對月空說著。

「你醒啦？」月空回道，「現在也中午了，要叫客房服務嗎？」

「不了，我反而想到街上的餐廳去。」灰風漫不經心回道：「對了，修呢？」
「他還沒回來。」月空起身下床，換上了無袖的汗衫，並穿上一件黑色背心以及藍色的牛仔褲：「不過我們出去的話，應該會遇到他吧。」

「大概吧。」灰風則是換上一件短袖的襯衫以及黑色的牛仔褲。

兩人一前一後走出房間，殿後的月空便把門關上，兩人來到大街上。

「你想去哪間阿？」月空問著身旁的灰風。

「去找傑特森好了，看他介紹哪間。」灰風回道：「畢竟他是這裡的居民阿，應該很清楚哪間餐廳的人氣比較高。」

「那我們先去國務院囉。」月空笑著說。

「你心情好像很好嘛，發生了什麼事嗎？」灰風不解的看這身旁那位笑容滿面的夥伴。

「沒什麼，只是第一次到人類的餐廳去，滿期待的而已。」月空回道。

就在此時，月空左前方不遠處的一棟附有車道跟庭園的豪宅，傳出了爆炸聲，濃煙瞬間蔓延到了天上，而附近的人類則是尖叫著，到處尋找能躲避的地方。
「這是？」月空說著。

「總之我們先過去吧。」灰風率先衝了過去，而月空趕緊跟在灰風的身後。

兩人來到的大門前，迎接他們的景象是，一名身穿黑色長袍的狼獸人，以及另一位身穿黑色西裝大衣的人類，緩緩的朝他們走來，身後的豪宅，則是被炸毀了一半，庭園裡的部分樹木也因為強大的衝擊波，而變的東倒西歪，兩人來到灰風面前大約三十公尺處的地方。

「姆，想不到還有其他的獸人會來到人類這裡阿，」穿著黑色長袍的銀狼獸人說著：「好了，告訴我們吧，你們…是哪個組織的阿？」

語氣是極度的冰冷，一雙紅色的瞳孔，目不轉睛的看著灰風。

「看樣子，這次真的會稍微有趣點了。」狼人身旁的人類，身上隨即散發出強烈的殺氣，「不管你們是哪個組織的人，請你們讓我享受一下吧。」




‧‧待續。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第四章：

被炸毀一半的豪宅前方，灰風以及月空，正與敵人對質著。

「糟糕，刀放在飯店內。」灰風心想著。

「好了…你們誰要先上阿？」狄特里希說著，雙手一攤，數不盡的紅色紙牌隨即中掌心中飛了出來，圍繞在他的身旁，「你們不先攻擊的話，那我就先攻了…血紅奔流！」

數十張紙牌，像著灰風以月空飛了過去，且速度不慢。

「冰牆術！」灰風身旁的月空看情況不對，立刻施展魔法，創造出一面牆壁擋住了對方的攻擊。

「沒辦法了，只好先用魔法攻擊了。」月空對著灰風喊道。

「我知道了。」灰風跳到冰牆的旁邊，並使出了攻擊魔法：「火球術！」

一顆巨大的火球，朝著狄特里希以及來飛去，但卻被他們給閃開了。

「真是…怎麼連我也攻擊阿…」避開了火球，跳到一旁的來不耐的說著，「對了，你們還沒回答我的問題呢…你們是哪個組織的人阿？」

「獸人帝國國務院的特殊部隊成員。」灰風喊道，「換你們報上名了。」

「你不必知道我的名字，因為你…即將死在這裡了。」來說著，右手的手鏈散發出了黑色光輪。

「那是…」月空看著，突然大喊了一聲：「糟了，快躲開阿！灰風！」

「什麼？」灰風說著。

「太遲了…黑暗之洗禮。」來手上的手鏈對著灰風釋放了一道強勁的漆黑之光，「下地獄去吧。」

就在光要命中灰風的瞬間，一道強勁的劍氣擊中了黑光，相互抵銷，卻也在地上炸出一個大洞。

「看來有人打擾了呢…」狄特里希說著。

灰風望向劍氣飛來的方向，一名黑豹獸人站在那，手上拿著短刀，背上還背著一把太刀。

「真搞不懂你們兩個到底在幹什麼？出門竟然不帶武器的。」修奇說，「你的刀，拿去吧。」修奇把背上的太刀丟給了灰風。

「抱歉，本來只是想出來吃午飯而已。」灰風接住了刀，並把刀拔出了刀鞘。
「真是好久不見了阿，團長。」狄特里希說著。

「狄特里希…」修奇用極度憤怒的語氣說著：「你殺了自己的夥伴，竟然還敢一臉輕鬆的出現在我面前！」

「狄特里希？他就是那位殺害人類市長的共犯？」月空說著。

「哦，你們認識我阿，那真是我的榮幸。」狄特里希笑著說：「不過那名人類可不是我殺的喔。」

「至少你跟那位少年還有那匹白狼有關係吧？」月空問。

「不好意思，這是我們組織的事情，所以能不能請你別插手？」狄特里希回道。
「少囉唆，我現在就要你死在這裡！」修奇吼道，揮舞著手上的兩把短刀，「飛賊殺法‧月牙破！」

一道比剛才的劍氣更強勁的月牙，飛向了狄特里希。

「血紅之盾。」數十張的卡片，瞬間飛到狄特里希面前，形成了一面盾牌，抵銷掉了修奇的攻擊。

「如果你真的想為那些夥伴報仇了話，你的攻擊應該更強才對阿？團長。」狄特里希說。

「我叫你閉嘴！飛賊殺法‧地龍破。」修奇把短刀往地上一擊，一條由修奇的劍氣形成的龍，朝狄特里希張口咬去。

但是旁邊卻突然出現了幾顆黑色的光球，把龍擊碎。

「我說你該不會忘記我的存在吧？」來說著。

「你的對手是我。」灰風拿著太刀向來砍去，卻被他閃開。

「速度還不錯嘛。」來的長袍袖口的部分，因為灰風的攻擊，出現了一小道裂痕。

「多謝誇獎。」灰風說。

「咒縛術！」月空趁著來毫不防備之際，使出了束縛魔法。

「糟糕。」來來不及閃避，即被魔法直接命中，被封鎖住了行動。

「謝啦，月空，這樣就結束了。」灰風說著：「風之刃！」

灰風向來斬出了一道風刃，但就在風刃要命中來的瞬間，一名藍髮的少年，瞬間出現在來的面前，右手一揮，便將灰風的攻擊打散。

「好險阿，幸好你來了，蒼煌。」來說著，掙脫了束縛魔法。

「你到底在幹什麼？竟然會被逼到這樣的地步。」藍髮少年回說。

「你就是那晚殺了那名人類市長的人嗎？」月空問。

「你是說那位背叛者？不過這應該是由人類這邊負責調查吧？怎麼也有獸人呢？」蒼煌語氣透露出強烈的寒意，一藍一紅的瞳孔冷酷的看著月空，全身上下殺氣騰騰。

少年的出現，也讓一旁廝殺中的修奇跟狄特里希停下了動作，兩人都看著突然出現的這名不速之客。

「我們是接到委託的，所以我們必須把你逮捕。」灰風說著。

「辦的到的話…盡量試試看阿。」蒼煌說著。

「夠了。」從旁傳來一個年老的聲音。

灰風的右手邊，大約五公尺處，出現了一匹身穿黑色斗篷的白狼。

「收手吧，狄特里希。」白狼說著。

「是。」狄特里希身旁的數百張紙牌，便消失的無影無蹤。

「真的是你沒錯了，殺害那名人類的兇手。」灰風說著。

「真是不好意思，那是我們的事情。」白狼說著：「不過我沒想到，人類竟然會委託獸人來幫忙調查阿。」

「不管怎樣，你們還是殺了人阿。」灰風回道。

白狼慢慢走到蒼煌的身邊，又開口道：「那傢伙背叛了我們組織，害我們損失了不少成員，殺了他不過是讓他贖罪而已。」

「這是什麼道理？」月空問著。

「你們還是不懂嗎？國有國法，家有家法，這是我們組織處理背叛者的方法，就像你們國家對叛國者，不是同樣也判他死刑嗎？」白狼回問。

「這…」月空突然間不知該如何回答這問題。

「雖然有點可惜，不過我們還有其他事情要處理，所以我們要先走了。」白狼說著。

「等等！不能讓你們就這樣逃掉。」灰風說著。

「傳送之門。」來使出傳送魔法，地上隨即出現一個魔法陣，而狄特里希的腳下也出縣同樣的魔法陣。

「你想逃嗎？狄特里希！」修奇說。

「下次在陪你廝殺吧，不過希望下次見到你的時候，你可以讓我盡情的享受。」
狄特里希說著。

「後會有期了，灰靈的孫子。」白狼說。

「灰靈？他是說灰靈長老？不就是你爺爺嗎？灰風。」月空問。

「是阿，難道他認識我爺爺？」灰風問著。

白狼的嘴腳泛起一抹微笑，隨即消失在魔法陣，留下了一臉錯愕的灰風跟月空。



‧‧待續。


--------分格線---------

因為今天有些課，沒那麼重要，所以就拿來寫小說啦XD(托走)

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第五章：


「可惡…」修奇說著。

「給他們逃了，你們都沒受傷吧？」灰風把刀收回刀鞘問著。

「沒事，倒是那間豪宅該怎處理…」月空回道。

「這倒不必我們麻煩了，傑特森來了。」灰風用右手指了指右後方。

一群人跑了過來，帶頭的人正式傑特森。

「第一小隊負責滅火，第二小隊負責搜尋有沒有生還者，動作快點！」傑特森指揮著他的人馬，並來到灰風面前。

「到底發生什麼事了？」傑特森看了看已經形同廢墟的豪宅跟庭院。

「我們在這遇到了那起事件的兇手，那名少年。」灰風回道，「不過，讓他給逃了。」

「是嗎…那真可惜。」傑特森嘆了口氣。

「抱歉了…」灰風說。

「沒關係，不用道歉，如果我們早點趕來的話，或許還能幫上你們。」傑特森回道。

「就算你們趕來，也不見得能幫上忙…」修奇冷冷的說。

「修，你說這是什麼意思？」灰風瞪著修奇。

「你還不懂嗎？」修奇也回瞪著灰風，「剛剛你的攻擊，被那個人類小鬼徒手擋了下來，你知道這代表著什麼？」

「好了，你們別吵了。」月空見氣氛不對，趕緊出來打圓場。

「……。」灰風沉默了。

「你不想說也罷，我就說給你聽吧…」修奇說：「這代表著那個小鬼的實力…遠在你之上。」

這句話震驚了在場的月空以及傑特森。

「好了，先回國務院在詳細說明吧。」傑特森說著。

一行人跟著傑特森回到了國務院。

「請坐吧。」傑特森說，「請把你們所知道的情報跟我說說吧。」

「我們剛在那裡，的確遇到了監視畫面上的那兩人以及那一匹白狼。」月空先開口道：「此外，我們現在也知道，在他們背後，有個神秘組織在當幕後黑手。」

「看來跟我們調查出來的差不多嘛，我們調查了那名市長所有的資料，他的銀行帳戶，以及他的住處，其中他的帳戶裡，有好幾筆來入不明的錢財，雖然我們追查了匯款的帳戶，不過也只找到一點資料而已。」傑特森說道。

「我們的結論是，那名市長，便是那神秘組織的成員，可能因為某些事情，而遭到組織滅口。」月空說。

「這樣的話，我們要追查的已經不光是兇手而已，而是還得追查那個神秘組織，以及那組織真正的目的。」傑特森說著。

「我們會繼續幫你們調查的，不過，可能在過幾天我們就要返回我們的國家。」月空說。

「我知道了，真是麻煩你們了。」傑特森說著，「這些情報我會回報給上級單位，請你們先回飯店休息吧。」

「那就這樣了，再見。」月空起身說著。

「再見。」

一行人回到飯店，灰風把刀放好後，便倒在床上看著天花板，一句話也不說。
「先叫一下客房服務好了，都還沒吃飯呢…」月空說著，拿起桌上的電話撥了櫃檯的號碼：「這裡是401號房，請送三份餐點來，謝謝。」

月空放下話筒，走到灰風身旁，坐了下來，一旁的修奇則是坐在窗台上看著窗外。

「你還好吧？」月空問。

「恩…我沒事。」灰風回道。

「那就好。」月空說。

場景換到另一處。

一座巨大的廢墟中的某一棟大樓樓頂，一匹穿著白色斗篷，兩隻前腳上帶著腳鏈的黑狼坐在那，似乎再等著什麼東西。

就在此時，黑狼的身旁不遠處，突然出現了一個魔法陣，隨即，一群人出現在魔法陣中。

「總算是回來了，真是累死了。」來說著。

「回來啦，真是辛苦你們了。」黑狼說。

「黑牙，都準備好了嗎？」白狼問。

「是，就等著您回來了，長老。」黑牙回道。

「好了好了，各位先去準備一下，等準備參加繼承儀式了。」白狼向身旁的人說著。

一行人走下了樓頂。

「對了，長老，剛剛那名灰狼人，您說他是灰靈的孫子，請問灰靈是誰？」來問著。

「你說灰靈阿…」白狼慢慢的回道：「只是一位老朋友…曾經跟我有著相同想法的朋友，那都是往事了，以後有機會的話，再讓你知道吧。」

「這樣阿…」來回道。

「是阿，不過現在最重要的，是蒼煌的繼承儀式，所以快去準備吧。」白狼說著。

「是。」

一個陰暗的房間內，房間的中央，放著一張桌子，桌子上有兩條類似手鏈的東西，而房間內，幾匹不同毛色的狼，以及幾位獸人跟人類，似乎等著儀式的開始。

「好了，開始儀式吧。」白狼說道：「蒼煌，帶上『王鏈』吧。」

「是。」被喚作蒼煌的藍髮少年，走到桌子前方，用嘴巴咬破了右手手指，並把血滴在兩條手鏈上，並把手鏈分別帶上了左右手。

「吾在此立下鮮血之契約，請汝回應吧。」

少年的腳下，出現一個閃著藍色光芒的魔法陣，雙手上的『王鏈』也閃著強烈的光芒。

陰暗的房邊，瞬間明亮了起來，待光芒以及魔法陣消失後，白狼才開口：「從今以後，你就是『牙之王』了，為了我們托拉斯智囊團的目的，以後也要麻煩你了，蒼煌。」

「是。」蒼煌回道。

「來，麻煩把那把刀交給蒼煌。」白狼說。

「遵命。」來走向前，遞給了蒼煌一把刀鞘是銀色的太刀。
蒼煌接過了刀仔細審視著。

「那把刀，因為沒有打造護手，甚至連握把的部分也是銀色的，所以在沒拔刀的情況下，遠遠望去就像一根銀色的長棍，不過它跟一般的刀可是完全不同的。」白狼說著。

蒼煌拔出了刀，刀刃以及刀身全都是黑色的，蒼煌稍微揮了一下，便又把刀收回刀鞘。

「這把刀的材質，可是這世界上極稀有的，同時也最堅硬的金屬，奧利亞鋼所打造而成的。」白狼繼續說：「如何？還滿意吧？這跟你父親使用的刀都是由組織裡的同一位刀匠所打造出來的。」

「我很滿意，謝謝你了，長老。」蒼煌回道。

「那就好，好了，解散吧。」白狼說著。

在場的眾人也開始走出房間，最後只剩下黑牙跟白狼以及蒼煌。

「蒼煌，超越你父親吧，並且為你的父母報仇吧。」白狼說著。

「我知道了。」蒼煌回道。

「好了，下個任務，前往獸人國吧。」黑牙說著：「目標就在那裡，這是資料。」

黑牙把一個信封地給了蒼煌。

「悉聽尊便。」蒼煌說。

「長老，這次您也要跟著去嗎？為何不留在這休息幾天？」黑牙問。

「那當然，身為蒼煌的監護人，我總得要跟他一起行動嘛，你說是不是？」白狼輕鬆的回著。

「這我知道，我只是擔心您的身體…」黑牙說。

「沒問題啦，別擔心。」白狼拍了拍黑牙的肩膀。

白狼把黑色斗篷穿上，稍微整理了一下，又開口道：「我們走吧，蒼煌。」

「遵命。」

「長老，一路小心。」在白狼走到門口時，黑牙說。

「呵。」白狼笑了笑，便跟蒼煌消失在門口。

‧‧待續。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

這次稍微修改了序章跟第五章的一些地方，請參考紅色部分。

序章部分是因為kl122002的建議，所以進行修改。

希望大家支持。

----------


## a70701111

序章
開頭就有一個小問題
『‧‧‧』這個符號在中文的正式用法上是不存在的。應該要用『…』三個點為一組，一次使用兩組的刪節號，也就是這樣『……』。
還有不要刻意用紅字，想看的讀者會自己看，就算是修改的也不用刻意的標示出來，因為使用別種顏色入眼的時候會比較疲勞，連我自己看到後面都差點花了。
另外整篇以言語所組成的小說，在排版的時候盡量不要太擠，因為這並沒有動作想像的輔助，排的太緊反而會有種亂掉的感覺。
這些參考看看……

第一章
嗯……分隔不夠！！
例如：

「到時就知道啦。」月空笑著回說。
獸人帝國的國務院院長室內，三隻狼獸人正在桌子前談話著。 
「院長，你是說人類那邊的城市市長在自己的別墅裡面被殺了？」灰風問道。

有發現問題點嗎？
這場景轉換的語詞不夠，而且也沒有清楚的界定阿……
如果在言辭上有那就不用了，如果沒有你在篇尾加上的分隔線我反而認為比較適合放在這裡。
也就是類似這樣……
「到時就知道啦。」月空笑著回說。

--------分隔線--------

獸人帝國的國務院院長室內，三隻狼獸人正在桌子前談話著。
「院長，你是說人類那邊的城市市長在自己的別墅裡面被殺了？」灰風問道。

還有少字的問題：
例如：

院長一說完，修奇領先走出院長，接著便是月空，而灰風還是站在原地。

少了一個室。建議在發文前自己在看一次，確定沒有錯誤後在發，如果說是一時失誤，那就虛心接受對方的指證吧。
另外，千萬不要覺得麻煩就不做……因為……

如果自己都覺得不想看的文章，那還有誰會看阿。 

這篇應該就這些問題了。一樣參考看看。

第二章
同樣有錯字：
經由傳送魔法陣，來到人類國土上的灰風一行人，現在已經在人類的國務院裡鏈了。面
我抓其中一個就好……
記得要在檢查，錯誤才會變少喔。
嗯……我在給一個建議，你聽聽看。
例如這段：
經由傳送魔法陣，來到人類國土上的灰風一行人，現在已經在人類的國務院裡鏈了。 
「請你們跟著我去會見院長吧。」穿著黑色西裝的人類說著。 
「這裡就是人類的國務院，感覺真是豪華。」月空說著，望了望四周跟天花板的裝橫。 
「您喜歡就好，對了，我叫做傑特森，在你們協助我們這段期間，就讓我當你們嚮導吧，請問你們名字是？」 
「我叫灰風，左後方那位是月空，另一位則是修奇。」走在傑特森後方的灰風說著。 
「那以後請多指教囉。」傑特森笑著說，「到了。」 
一行人來到一扇門上印著院長室的對開大門前。

我看完這段的感想是：
嗯？怎麼樣的豪華？
阿？這麼快就走到院長室？難道國務院這麼小，這群人的腳程快到說數步千里？

讀者並不會跟作者一樣，能夠想出有多豪華，她們的路程總共走了多遠，因為讀者是一個對世界架構都不清楚的人，如果作者不表達出來，那怎麼會有人可以完全看懂呢？還有分隔跟第一章一樣都要注意。

第三章
以上的錯誤我就不在多說。
這篇的話，我就點一個點出來就好……
例如：
「因為這次的事件，跟狄特里希有關。」修奇回道。 
「你說的是真的嗎？那傢伙在那之後就消失無蹤了。」銀驚訝的回道，「真的確定是他？」 
「是阿，從人類的監視器影片來看，百分之百絕對是他，錯不了。」修奇回道，

以上用了三次的回道。
我並沒有說一定不好，也沒有一定好。
不過既然人在對話，語氣有高低，那表情跟動作如何？
在我想像的話，可是兩個木偶在講腹語而已喔……
可以稍微在多思考一下加入動作：
「因為這次的事件，跟狄特里希有關。」修奇站在一旁(動作) ，冷靜的回答著(口音) 。
「你說的是真的嗎？那傢伙在那之後就消失無蹤了。」銀驚訝的睜大眼神回道(動作) ，露出一副不相信的樣子(表情動作) 「真的確定是他？」 
「是阿，從人類的監視器影片來看，百分之百絕對是他，錯不了。」修奇回瞪了一眼，搖了搖頭回道。 (動作)

動作+表情+語揚頓挫的感覺，如果在多加景物的描述就更清楚了。(可以多看看別人的文章是怎麼樣的寫作方式)
不過目前你可以試試看多加進動作跟表情就好，因為慢慢來比較好學，也比較不會混亂。
這樣也裡解一點了嗎？
如果有困惑可以在問……

第四章
這整篇的戰鬥雖然說是沒有拖泥帶水，不過就有點空洞了。
這篇一樣說一點就好：
「後會有期了，灰靈的孫子。」白狼說。 
隨即消失在灰風的面前。 
「灰靈？他是說灰靈長老？不就是你爺爺嗎？灰風。」月空問。 
「是阿，難道他認識爺爺？」灰風說著。

結尾？

以問句作結束，不是說很好，因為我在一瞬間還以為應該會繼續寫下去，因為這就像是話問了一半，什麼都沒有結束一樣。
多加一句或者就可以好一點……

「後會有期了，灰靈的孫子。」白狼說。 
隨即消失在灰風的面前。 
「灰靈？他是說灰靈長老？不就是你爺爺嗎？灰風。」月空問。 
「是阿，難道他認識爺爺？」灰風說著。
在場的三人顯出驚嘆的聲音(利用語氣)，看著對方消失在魔法陣的餘光當中(利用前面出現的魔法陣(也就是景物))。

這樣做結尾，就感覺上比較有一個段落的感覺了。
嘗試看看……？

第五章
一路看到第五章來，整個架構上雖然還是缺了很多部分，但大致上都還沒有很重大的行為出現。不過這篇有個在第一篇說過的牙之王，過了四篇就成了牙之王？讓我覺得牙之王似乎指是個名號代名詞罷了，似乎沒有那種傳承重大的意為阿。
還有，接不接受建議都看自己，我剛才說了這麼一大堆，你不想要聽也沒有關係，因為我說的還是一樣是『建議』，我並不是作者本身，你才是……這點不要忘記了。
希望你下一篇能夠繼續進步下去……
BY.小迪 2009/3/27

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

to:小迪

真的很謝謝小迪的建議，很多錯誤敝狼在發文的時候真的沒注意到

不過以後敝狼會多加注意，在接下來的章節，敝狼也會繼續加油。

----------


## a70701111

不要說到敝狼阿……(我沒這麼恐怖吧XD)
儘管我說成這樣，但還是不要放棄動筆。
我相信你還是可以寫出更好的文章的喔，雖然不知道這是你第幾次的動筆，可是創作本是一件快樂的事情，我也不會想要造成斷後的情況。
所以，你要繼續加油喔。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第六章：


靠近獸人國土的一座山崖，一匹穿著黑色斗篷的老白狼，遠望著獸人國土的宮殿。

「真沒想到還會再踏上這塊國土呢……」白狼欣慰的說著。

不知道何時，一名穿著黑色大衣、藍髮的少年出現在白狼的身後，但絲毫沒有任何敵意。

「如何？守備森嚴嗎？」白狼轉過身來望著藍髮少年。

「守備倒是還好，問題是那些防禦魔法跟探測魔法。」少年緩緩的說著：「獸人國防禦魔法，比人類那些所謂的監視器難纏多了。」

白狼沉默了一會，又開口問道：「是嗎……不過是你的話，那些防禦的魔法根本難不倒你吧，蒼煌？」

「那當然。」蒼煌笑笑。

「這也難怪，在你的那雙眼睛面前，任何魔法都將無所遁形呢。」白狼起身，走到了蒼煌的身邊：「我們走吧。」

「是。」蒼煌說著。
----------------------
一棟豎立在深山中的大理石建築，門口有兩名穿著鍇甲的獸人，手上都拿著長槍，各自站在門的左右兩旁。

「喂，聽說長老今天要來耶。」一名虎獸人對著一旁的黃狼獸人說著。

「那我們得認真一點看守這裡阿。」狼人不以為意的說著。

「你這人還真是無趣，滿腦子都只有工作阿……」虎獸人見狼人的反應冷淡，無奈的說著。

「好歹我們也是好不容易才爭取到這份工作的，總不能混水摸魚吧。」狼人無情的回道。

語音剛落，兩人前方不遠處的樹木，走出了一名藍髮的少年，渾身上下殺氣騰騰，腰上還帶著一把太刀。

「人類的小孩？難道是迷路了嗎？」虎獸人上前問道：「小子，你是不是走失了？」

少年手一揚，瞬間颳起的強風將虎獸人震飛到建築物的柱子上，接著便攤倒在地上不醒人事。

「你這是幹什麼？」一旁的狼人見狀，緊握著手上的長槍。

少年依舊不發一語，手上寒茫一閃，狼人的胸前就噴出了大量的鮮血，血灑滿了一地，而狼人也倒在地上，發出了沉悶的聲響。

此時，一匹白狼出現在少年的身邊，看了看四周的情況滿意的說著：「還不錯嘛，蒼煌，這麼快就能將『王鏈』使用的爐火純青，好了，在來就剩下那些魔法了。」


蒼煌走向門，輕輕的把手按在門上，口中念念有詞，門的四周綻放出強烈的光芒，隨即門鎖喀擦一聲，門打開了，蒼煌跟白狼走入了門內，屋內是一條長廊，長廊的兩旁都是高聳的白色大理石柱，長廊的盡頭，是一張長方形的木桌，木桌上有一只黑色箱子。

「就在那裡面嗎？」白狼走向前，注視著那只黑箱，隨即轉頭開口道：「解除封印吧，蒼煌。」

蒼煌走向前，作出了剛剛對解開門上面的魔法時一樣的動作，黑色箱子綻放出一陣光芒，隨即開了起來，箱子裡頭是兩條作工精緻的手鏈。

「這就是『轟之王鏈』阿，真是壯觀阿。」白狼感慨的說著，臉上也露出滿意的笑容。

但在此時，數名身穿黑色凱甲，手持各式刀劍的獸人從門口衝了進來。

「你們是誰？為何會入侵這裡？」帶頭的一名手持巨劍的黑狼人說著。

「解決他們，蒼煌……」白狼將『轟之王鏈』收入了斗篷，隨即對蒼煌下了指令。

而蒼煌也點頭示意，手上的手鏈放出耀眼的藍光。

「看來得把你們抓起來審問了。」黑狼人狠狠的說著，「上！」揮手示意，其餘的獸人都衝向了蒼煌。

面對著數名手持刀劍的敵人，蒼煌面不改色，右手在虛空中一抹，數名獸人便身首異處了。

這景象，讓黑狼人驚訝不已，手上的巨劍還掉落到地上，發出了很大的聲響：「這怎麼可能……」

「永別了。」蒼煌緩緩的說著，手一揚，一道巨大的風刃飛向了黑狼人，但在風刃要命中黑狼人的同時，一道魔法障壁，硬生生的擋住了攻擊，解救了黑狼人。

「哦，是你阿。」蒼煌身後的白狼漫不經心的說著。

黑狼人的身後，出現了一名身穿白色長袍，手持木杖的灰狼人，灰狼人以沉穩，衰老的聲音問著：「你到底在做什麼？身為隊長竟然自己丟下了武器。」

「真……真的很抱歉！長老。」黑狼人單腳跪在老者的面前。

「你就不要怪他了，老朋友。」白狼見這情形，隨口一說，替黑狼人解圍。
灰狼人看到眼前的白狼，驚訝的說著：「是你！白利亞斯！」

「好久不見了阿，灰靈。」白狼緩緩的開口道：「至少有二十年了吧？」
灰靈一雙藍色的瞳孔緊盯著白狼，似乎不敢相信自己的眼睛，但他看了看地上的屍體後，臉上出現了恍然大悟的表情。

「你回來做什麼？你應該已經被驅逐了……」灰靈不解的問著白狼。

「長老，難道您認識他？」一旁的黑狼人，靠近灰靈問著。

「沒錯，二十五年前預謀竊取國家的機密物品，而遭到驅逐，被稱為『白帝』的狼人，白利亞斯！」灰靈憤恨的說道。

「那是那麼久以前的事了阿，灰靈，想不到你還記得。」白利亞斯淡淡的說著。
灰靈走向前一步，白利亞斯身旁的蒼煌隨即警戒了起來。

「沒關係，蒼煌，他不會攻擊過來的，應該說他現在除了魔法之外，已經沒有任何攻擊能力了。」白利亞斯輕鬆的說著。

「你真的這麼想阿，白利亞斯？」灰靈緊握著手上的木杖問道。

「時間真是無情的東西，當初唯一能跟我打的不分上下的『風之王』現在也已經是年邁的狼人了。」白利亞斯依舊輕鬆的回著。

「你還真敢說，你自己不也是嗎？白利亞斯。」灰靈反諷著。

聽到這番話，白利亞斯似乎動怒了起來：「你真的想試試看嗎？老朋友。」

臉上的表情不在是剛剛的輕鬆樣，而是殺氣騰騰。

「長老……」一旁的黑狼人似乎相當擔心。

「怎麼啦？不先攻擊的話，我就先上了。」白利亞斯的身上發出了白色的光芒，隨即像閃電般衝了出去，右前爪往灰靈的胸口奮力抓去。

灰靈見狀，趕緊使出剛剛的魔法障壁，擋住了白利亞斯的爪擊，雙方的力量不分上下，魔法障壁被打碎了，灰靈也因為反作用力，被震後退了幾步，一旁的黑狼人趕緊上前攙扶住灰靈，現在白利亞斯跟灰靈之間，剩不到二十公尺的距離了。

「看樣子，你的身手還沒退步嘛，老朋友。」白利亞斯笑了笑，「不過接下來，我可要認真了……」白利亞斯的兩隻前腳，各出現了銀色的腳鏈。

看到出現在白利亞斯腳上的東西，灰靈驚訝的說著：「難道你……」

「很驚訝阿？你沒想到吧，我的『王鏈』至今都還沒找到合適的繼承者……」白利亞斯看著驚訝的灰靈，緩慢的解釋著：「所以我還是保有『王』的身分，好了，接下來你該怎麼辦？失去『王鏈』的你，還要跟我戰鬥嗎？」 

但在此時，又從門外衝進了數十名獸人，每個人手上都持有武器。

「看來援兵到了。」黑狼人高興的說著。

「嘖，本以為可以好好的運動一下的，算了……」白利亞斯看著來到的獸人援兵，失望的說著：「老朋友，今天的敘舊就到這結束吧。」

「等等，白利亞斯！你還回答我的問題，你到底為何回到這來，為何要收集『王鏈』？」灰靈激動的問著。

白利亞斯沉默了一會，緩緩的開口道：「這不關你的事，到時你就會知道了，在不遠的未來……」白利亞斯轉身走向蒼煌：「我們回去吧。」

蒼煌點頭，單腳跪了下來，把手按在地上，隨即出現了一個魔法陣，圍住了白利亞斯跟他自己。

「老朋友，看來你說的沒錯，我也老了……」白利亞斯把眼睛閉了起來，又睜開眼，一雙黃色瞳孔緊盯著灰靈：「最後，再跟你說件事吧，關於『王鏈』，我們組織已經收集了五組了，包括我身上的這組，所以你們國家，真的打算跟我們組織對抗到底的話……就聚集五位『王』再來吧。」

白利亞斯說完話便跟蒼煌，消失在魔法陣，留下驚訝的灰靈跟其他的獸人。

「真是可憐的孩子們……我記得門外的那兩名獸人才接下這份工作沒多久吧……這麼年輕就……」灰靈看著地上的屍體搖了搖頭，隨即向黑狼人說：「找人把這些屍體處理一下吧，另外給他們舉行最盛大的葬禮，也別忘了通知他們的家屬。」

「我知道了。」黑狼人強忍著淚水回道：「長老，那隻白狼到底是……？」

灰靈閉上眼睛，緩慢的開口道：「我們先回宮殿吧。」

隨即在黑狼人的攙扶下，緩緩走出了建築，剩下的獸人，則是處理著地上的屍體以及被鮮血染紅的地板。


待續。

----------


## a70701111

很偏向主角的一篇。
這樣的強度之後也會有其對應的角色吧？
不然，反派的角色可會被打的跟垃圾一樣(名符其實的砲灰)。
算是途中殺出的角色？這位白狼的力量也應該沒有多小，不過『王鍊』在這篇的設定算是一種神器嗎？好像擁有了這東西，實力跟力量都會不同，有與沒有的差別就在說話能不能大聲而已哪……
這篇看起來好多了，下一篇也要繼續寫下去喔。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

to小迪:

小迪好像搞錯囉，主角是灰風不是蒼煌喔，蒼煌應該算是反派的主角，

有關王鏈的更多事情，在以後的章節會慢慢明朗化。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第七章：


跟人類國土緊緊相鄰的一座巨大廢墟的一棟高樓上，一個魔法陣閃了出來，隨即一名藍髮的少年和一匹穿著黑色斗篷的白狼出現在魔法陣中。

「長老，您還好吧？」藍髮少年擔心的看著身旁的露出疲憊樣子的白狼。

白狼閉上雙眼，緩緩的開口道：「放心，只是有點累了……」「反正『轟之王鏈』也到手了，再來就是剩下的另外五條『王鏈』。」

一人一狼走下高樓的的屋頂，樓梯口，一匹穿著白色斗篷的黑狼在那邊，似乎已經等待良久。

「長老，歡迎回來。」黑狼低下頭，恭敬的說著。

「黑牙，『轟之王鏈』就交給你了，在找到適合者之前，先將它封印住。」白狼從斗篷裡拿出兩條作工精緻的『王鏈』，「我想先去休息了，剛剛那場戰鬥真是累人阿。」白狼苦笑著。

「戰鬥？難道您跟獸人國的傢伙發生戰鬥？」黑狼接過『王鏈』後大驚失色。

「只是跟一名老朋友比較激動的敘舊罷了，我沒事。」白狼趕緊解釋著，隨後步入一旁的房間內。

「請您好好休息吧。」黑狼說著，「對了，蒼煌，辛苦你了，你也去休息吧。」黑狼微笑著看了身旁的少年。

「謝謝你的好意。」少年把右手放在胸前，低下頭，恭敬的回道。

黑狼慢慢走下樓梯，隨後消失在樓梯的轉角處，而蒼煌則是進到另一旁的房間中。

-------------------------------------
獸人國土的宮殿內，一名老狼人，在身旁的黑狼人攙扶下，緩緩坐到椅子上。
「可惡……」老狼人語氣沉重的說著。

「長老，這一切都是我的錯。」黑狼人在老者面前單腳跪了下來，「要是我的實力能再強一點，就不會發生這種事了。」黑狼人想起剛剛觸目驚人的場景，以及那名人類少年的強大實力。

長老閉上雙眼，隨後又睜開，安慰著黑狼人：「別再自責了，能保住性命算是很好了，白利亞斯那傢伙，跟他身旁的那名少年，並不是你能應付的。」

「那長老，『王鏈』究竟是什麼東西？」黑狼人起身不解的問著，「為何白利亞斯會襲擊封印神殿？」

雖然服侍著長老，也快十年了，但是黑狼人對封印神殿內的東西仍然相當陌生。

「根據古老的書籍記載，相傳『王鏈』是由神打造出來的手鏈，每組王鏈，兩條為一組，各自擁有不同的能力，據說，再幾百年前的獸人與人類的大戰中，封印『王鏈』的封印，不小心被解開，十組『王鏈』也各自消失，在日後的幾百年，我族與人類一直爭鬥，為了成為這塊大陸的主人，兩種族之間，明白了『王鏈』的可怕力量，只要拿到『王鏈』，並得到『王鏈』的認可，便能成為『王』」長老緩緩的解釋著：「舉個例子吧，在我成為獸人王國的國王時，我也從我父親那繼承了『風之王鏈』，我也成為了『風之王』。」長老緩緩的解釋著。


「所以只要得到『王鏈』，就能成為『王』，擁有強大的力量？」黑狼人驚訝的問著。

「不，單單得到『王鏈』並不能成為『王』，『王鏈』可是會挑人的，一但『王鏈』不承認你是他的適合者，可是會被反噬，而受到嚴重的傷害。」長老語氣凝重，

緊握手裡的木杖，想到白利亞斯剛剛勢在必得的宣言，他不免得憂心忡忡。

「那『風之王鏈』，現在究竟在何處？」黑狼人緊張的問著，想起剛剛被奪走那組『王鏈』。

「放心吧，『風之王鏈』目前還沒找到適合者，被我封印在我的書房裡面。」長老看著憂心忡忡的黑狼人，慈祥的笑了笑。

「為何您不帶在身上呢？」黑狼人不解，竟然還沒找到適合者，應該屬於上任主人阿。

「二十五年前，在我跟白利亞斯分道揚鑣後，我被『王鏈』反噬，因此我不再是『風之王』了。」長老緩慢的道出二十五年前，跟他一起出生入死多次的夥伴，發生了戰鬥，彼此都賭上了自己的性命，雖然是自己大獲全勝了，但也付出了相當慘痛的代價，『風之王鏈』似乎不再認可他為繼承者。

「長老，您先休息吧，我去跟國務院的人通報一下。」黑狼人轉身走向房門。

「麻煩你了。」長老閉目養神。

黑狼人點了點頭，隨後步出了房間。
---------------------------------------------
人類國土上的飯店內，灰風一行人收拾著行李，似乎準備打道回府。

「想不到封印神殿會被襲擊。」月空憂心忡忡。

「根據爺爺的式神的報告，看來襲擊神殿的人，正是那匹白狼，跟那個人類小鬼。」灰風憤恨的說著。

「你說什麼？」月空驚訝到手上的書本都掉到地上，發出一聲聲沉悶的聲響。

「我們快趕回去吧，等先去跟傑特森說明一下，希望他能趕快佈好傳送結界。」灰風不在意月空的反應，因為就連他自己也相當震驚。

「灰風，我們離開前，我們先去見一些人吧。」一旁沉默的修奇終於開口。

「不行，事不宜遲，不能再浪費時間了。」灰風不耐煩的說著。

「如果我說，我們要見面的人，可能有那匹白狼的情報呢？」修奇緩緩的開口道。

「好吧，就聽你的。」聽到修奇的話，灰風思考一下後，乾脆答應，畢竟在這節骨點上，能獲得多少情報算多少。

三人退房後，跟著修奇來到一座廢墟前，廢墟入口處，兩名獸人跟一名女性人類已經在等候著他們。



待續。

----------


## a70701111

那還是重要的角色吧？
就算反派也會有主要的人，所以著眼點應該沒錯。
王鍊當然要慢慢看，因為連我都有這種心理準備拉。

第七章
這句：

跟人類國土緊緊相鄰的一座巨大的廢墟，一棟高樓上，一個魔法陣閃了出來，隨即一名藍髮的少年和一匹穿著黑色斗篷的白狼出現在魔法陣中。

念起來斷句怪怪的，改成這樣念起來應該能改善，參考看看。

跟人類國土緊緊相鄰的一座巨大廢墟的一棟高樓上，一個魔法陣閃了出來，隨即一名藍髮的少年和一匹穿著黑色斗篷的白狼出現在魔法陣中。

這篇所說的王鍊看來是個正反兩面的物品，不過王鍊有十組阿？！
這種重要的物品一口氣出來十個，小心負荷量不要太大。
如過真的要寫十組，我看這篇的情節就會有很長的篇幅了。
恩……大家都一樣在打情報戰。
畢竟在戰爭中，情報總是第一順位。
目前只出現兩組的話，也就是說互相對立的國家各有個的王牌瞜？總不可能只有王鍊，那小國家就是坐以待斃的蛆蟲了……(個人想法)

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

TO小迪

謝謝小迪提出錯誤喔，已經修改好了

蒼煌是反派的重要腳色沒錯，在小說佔的地位滿重的

王鏈的部分，會慢慢出來的，

情報可是很重要的，知己知彼(應該是這樣說？)百戰百勝阿。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第八章：


「他們是？」走在修奇身旁的灰風看到前方的人，遲疑了一會。

「真是好久不見了，團長。」身穿著海藍色大衣的一名虎獸人笑著說。

修奇先是上前與三人各自握了手後，便轉過身來望著灰風：「兩位應該都見過他們了吧？」

「對吼，我想起來了，飛賊四天王之中的三名天王，藍野、天雪，還有紅蓮。」月空拍了拍手，笑了起來，「想不到你會找這麼可靠的夥伴阿，修。」

「獸人國的王子，真是好久不見阿。」名為紅蓮的人類說著，她有一頭火紅般長即腰部的長髮，身穿一件黑色大衣，腰上還掛著一柄長劍。

「叫我灰風就行了。」灰風禮貌性的回笑，「倒是四天王中怎少了一位？」
「剩下那一位，我們也掌握不到他的音訊。」一名穿著灰色斗篷、右眼上有條刀疤的白狼人說著。

「好了，我們直接切入正題吧，藍野，你手上關於那白狼的情報能具體的給我們知道嗎？」修奇靠在一旁的牆上。

「再開始之前，各位都知道這座廢墟吧？」藍野望了望灰風跟月空，看到兩人點頭示意，他又繼續開口道：「這座廢墟原本是人類帝國的第二大城市，不過百年前的大戰中這裡就被轟成廢墟，這裡變成被放逐的人聚集的地方，這裡可以說是貧民窟。」

「這些歷史不用講了啦，他們又不是沒來過。」修奇不耐的揮揮手。

「你是不是上次在這裡打輸灰風，自覺沒面子，怕被提起舊事阿？修。」白狼人挖苦著修奇，「總之這座廢墟被稱為絕望城，這裡可是無法地帶，人類帝國根本不想會管這裏，久而久之一堆組織、黑道就各自劃分地盤佔領這裡。」

「天雪，你討打阿！」修奇走上前，在天雪頭上拍了一下。

「你們兩個別鬧了，接下來便是重點，這座廢墟分成三個區域，我們飛賊團以前統治的下層地帶，以及中層區域，最後便是上層區域，根據我在中層地帶的線人回報，那匹白狼似乎是上層區域的居民。」藍野語氣越來越沉重，尤其到後面，他的臉色也凝重了起來。

「上層區域？難道這座廢墟還有分區域？」月空不解的問著。

「沒錯，從這入口開始，便是下層區域，下層區域是最為廣大的區域，在來則是眾多黑道橫行的中層區域，最後則是，連我們飛賊團甚至中層區域那些黑道都不敢去闖蕩的上層區域。」藍野緩緩的解釋著，「據我所知，上層區域的傢伙，個個實力都強的離譜。」

最後那句話，讓灰風以及月空沉默了，灰風首先打破沉默：「難道你們沒辦法突破到上層區域？」

不只藍野，連修奇跟其他兩人不約而同的搖搖頭，修奇首先開口：「以我們目前實力去的話也是白白送死而已，再者統治中層區域的人，是擁有『王』的稱號的傢伙，聽說是一名狼人。」

「擁有『王』的稱號？難道是『王鏈』的持有者？」月空大驚失色，自己從小就從灰風的爺爺身上知道不少『王鏈』的事情，想不到在獸人帝國以及人類國土外的地方，也會有『王』存在。

「『王鏈』的歷史，不用在多說了吧？數百年前的大戰，讓『王鏈』分散各處，為了獸人與人類兩種族間實力的平等，各自分配到一組『王鏈』，其他的『王鏈』則是下落不明，只有獸人帝國再之後的歲月中才尋回其中一組，聽說目前被封印在封印神殿中。」天雪平靜的說著。

「被奪走了，稍早之前，那組被封印的『王鏈』就被那匹白狼奪走了。」灰風沉重的說著，想到那匹白狼的所作所為，心中一把火又燒了起來。

這番話，讓眼前的飛賊四天王大驚失色，尤其是天雪，更是一付不敢相信的表情：「你說什麼？我沒記錯的話，封印神殿的守護魔法除了灰靈長老外沒有人可以破解，怎麼可能這麼輕易就被奪走？」天雪以前好歹也是封印神殿的守衛之一，因為企圖想竊取『王鏈』而被放逐，對長老親自施放的守護魔法的力量也是望之卻步。

「這就是我拜託你們這些好夥伴的原因。」修奇緩緩解釋著，「總之我們先回獸人國吧。」

「我先派式神通知一下傑特森吧。」月空從斗篷內拿出一張白紙，咬破右手食指後，滴了一滴血在紙上，白紙隨即化作一匹白狼，白狼在月空身邊轉了一圈，便化作一道白光消失在天空，「這樣就行了，我們先回去吧。」

此時，天雪緩緩走向前，並從身上的大衣內掏出幾張符咒，貼在眾人旁的地上：「傳送之陣就交給我吧。」

煞那間，一個四四方方、閃著白光的魔法陣出現在地上，幾秒鐘之後，灰風一行人便消失在魔法陣的光芒中。


待續。

----------


## a70701111

這次連章回都沒有……囧(要加上阿)
我就稱為第八章吧：
一個特別提出來的小片段……
算是要解釋地理位置，還是王鍊的奇中一段歷史？
我覺得應該是前者比較重，因為地區的架構還是比較空曠的地帶，那個貧民窟應該也有神麼樣的故事吧？不然就不會特別提出來了。
這次的標點符號就沒有太大問題了，下篇加油。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第九章：

獸人國土的國務院外的草地上，一匹身穿灰色長袍的銀狼人，靠著國務院的牆望著遠方廣大無邊的草地以及不遠處的森林，就在此時一道魔法陣閃了出來，灰風一行人出現在魔法陣中。

「總算來了嗎？」銀狼人邊說邊走向前。

紅蓮撥了撥一頭紅髮，看到銀便不快的說著：「這不就那位派了至少十名式神來找我的傢伙嗎？最後還自己搞失蹤，害我找不到人。」

「抱歉、抱歉，團長吩咐我找到妳之後，只要通知你集合地點跟時間就好，我還得調查一些事情。」銀輕鬆的笑著。

「這樣子飛賊四天王都到齊了，好了，先到裡面見院長再說吧。」灰風率先走向國務院的對開大門。

獸人的國務院大廳，雖然也有不少名畫掛在牆上，以及深紅色的地毯，但比起人類的國務院仍然遜色一點。

眾人走上樓梯，來到了院長室門口，灰風率先敲門走了進去，一身黑袍的院長已經座在前方放著院長牌子的桌子後方。

「真是辛苦你們了，灰風。」院長起身走向前，跟灰風握了手之後，示意他們坐下，「還帶回來幾名人手了，其中一位還是熟面孔呢。」院長望了望天雪。

「好久不見，院長。」天雪低著頭說著，「上次的事件真的很抱歉。」

院長揮了揮手，慈祥的笑著：「都過去了，別再提了，剩下的三人是？」

「他們是修以前的夥伴，因為這次事件越來越棘手，所以修才拜託他們幫忙的。」灰風向院長介紹著，「這名虎獸人名叫藍野，再來左方的狼人則是銀，最後那名女子則叫紅蓮。」

「幸會了，各位。」院長點了頭，「月空，你派式神送來的調查報告，我已經看過，也送去給獸王過目了。」

「那獸王的看法是？」月空緩緩的問著。

「這次的事件的確相當棘手，特別是那個組織，我們手上對於那組織的資料根本還不夠齊全，目前知道的只有灰靈長老的昔日夥伴，白利亞斯的個人資料。」院長搖搖頭，繼續說著：「那組織的目的，以及組織成員擁有的能力根本都還是謎，除了跟各位在人類國土上交手過那幾人以外，其他根本一無所知。」

「這我可以幫上一點忙。」銀從身上的長袍中拿出一個牛皮信封，將裡面的資料攤開來放在桌上，並開口道：「那個組織目前已人類廢棄的都市為根據地，而且他們組織裡至少有兩位擁有『王』稱號的成員。」

這番話讓在場的所有都大吃一驚，尤其是院長更是激動的問著：「至少兩位『王』？我只知道白利亞斯是『王』沒錯，但是那組織竟然還有其他的『王』存在？」

「沒錯，不過我的線人能力有限，大概只能打聽到這些東西。」銀沮喪的說著，「由於那座城市目前相當混亂，根本無法直接進攻對方的根據地。」

「我記得那座城市，已經是無法地帶了吧？」院長頓了頓，「想不到你們這些從小就在那座城市裡長大的居民，也無法完全了解那座城市。」

「是阿，那座城市本身就是一個巨大的謎團，尤其是上層區域。」藍野沉聲說著，「我們飛賊團之前也曾經想挑戰上層區域，但是只到了夾層地帶，也就是中層區域的後段，就無法突破上去了。」

話說到這裡，院長已經深深了解到，如果就目前這樣，有勇無謀的直衝那座城市，恐怕只是白白折損自己的成員而已。

「看樣子，我們所知的情報也就目前這些而已了。」院長再度瀏覽桌上的資料，「灰風，長老他有事找你，你先去會見他吧。」

灰風點頭示意，起身走出了院長室。

「剩下的各位，月空，請你準備一些房間給這些前來幫忙的人吧。」院長吩咐月空。

「我知道了，你們跟我來吧。」月空笑著向著藍野等人示意。
---------------------------
廢墟中的一座高樓，一間二十坪大小的房間內，一匹身穿黑色斗篷老白狼趴在床上，似乎正在休息著，此時，一陣敲門聲響起，而白狼緩緩睜開雙眼：「進來吧。」

門應聲開起，一名藍髮少年出現在門口。

「抱歉打擾您休息了，長老。」藍髮少年右手放在胸口說著，「首領已經指派新的任務了。」

「沒關係，你沒打擾到我。」白狼伸了伸懶腰，一雙黃色的瞳孔望了望牆上的時鐘，緩緩開口道：「已經傍晚啦，我真是老了，蒼煌，我們走吧。」白狼跳下床，走向少年。

「是。」蒼煌跟在白狼身後，離開了房間。


待續。


------------

to小迪：

恩，絕望城本身在故事中也是相當重要的一環，王鏈的歷史大致上都已經敘述了八成左右，剩下的兩成，請小迪期待以後的章節囉。

----------


## a70701111

第九章：
唔……原來是個分營地區。
難怪需要一小部分的支援……
這裡的每個章節都是一小段的行動與結果，是不想要給讀者太大的壓力嗎？
不過總是讓我覺得有點緊湊的感覺……
這個城市在之後應該會引起一番大戰吧。
戰鬥的部分要多練習才會比較順暢，所以不要跳過戰鬥的部分喔。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

to小迪：

多謝小迪的建議，戰鬥的部分我會再加強的。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第十章：

傍晚時分，被夕陽照耀的絕望城中層區域，一名身穿黑色西裝大衣的褐髮人類，跟眼前眾多的人對峙著。

「想不到會是這麼大的場面阿，你們真的那麼想突破到上層區域？」褐髮人類笑著說，身邊圍繞著數十張紅色的紙牌。

「你這傢伙到底是誰阿？以為憑你一個人就能對付我們組織？」一名似乎是頭領的人類喊著。

褐髮人類笑了笑，右手往空中一伸：「血紅豪雨。」原本圍繞在人類身邊的數十張紙牌射向了天空，隨後如下雨般的急速落下，頓時慘叫聲四起，鮮血噴灑了出來，周圍雪白破碎的牆壁瞬間染上大片鮮血。

「根本不成氣候，這點程度就想挑戰上層區域阿，真是不自量力。」褐髮人類轉身要走，卻被一名身穿黑色皮製大衣的白狼人叫住。

「是夜半阿，首領指派的任務完成了？」褐髮人類輕鬆的說著，「至少兩個星期沒見了吧？」

「那當然，你以為我跟你一樣喜歡殺人阿，狄特里希。」夜半緩緩的說著，「這次任務真是累死人了，在到處都是你們人類的地方待上兩個星期，根本就度日如年。」

狄特里希一樣輕鬆的笑著，「回去見首領吧。」
------------------------------
廢墟中的一棟高樓內，一名白狼人在一匹身穿白色斗篷的黑狼面前單腳跪了下來，恭敬的說著：「我回來了，首領。」

「辛苦你了，夜半。」黑狼沉聲說著，「說說你此行的結果吧。」

「聯合國會似乎已經證實，一組人類的科學家在人類帝國北方的深山中發現『王鏈』的消息，而由於是人類科學家發現的，所以聯合國會的全體成員幾乎都通過決議，那組『王鏈』擁有權將歸給人類帝國，人類帝國會在三個星期後舉行記者會，將頒發一些勳章給那些科學家。」夜半緩緩說道，「不知道首領是否該採取行動？」

黑狼沉默了一會，又開口道：「那守衛部分了，現場負責安全的人馬有多少？」
「兩國的劍師公會以及魔法師公會都各自派出至少十名的大劍師以及大魔法師負責維安工作。」夜半依舊恭敬的回道。

「看來只能等長老回來再做決定了，你可以去休息了，這段期間真是苦了你。」黑狼笑了笑。

「為了組織，這點小事算不了什麼。」夜半起身，「冒味問一下，首領您對新任『牙之王』的評價如何？」

「你也對他有興趣阿？」黑狼漫不經心的說著，「他很有潛力，他的未來不可限量阿。」

「這樣阿，長老真是選對人了。」夜半笑了笑。

「我也是這麼想阿，畢竟蒼煌可是我一位好友的親生兒子。」黑狼回憶道，「好了，你休息幾天後，等長老回來我再指派任務給你吧。」

「是。」夜半右手放在胸前，向黑狼鞠躬後，隨後走出了房間。
----------------------------
獸人帝國的王宮內，灰風經過一條條的走廊，以及一扇扇的對開大門後，終於來到了主宮殿內，一名身穿白色大衣的灰狼人坐在王座上。

「我回來了，父王。」灰風恭敬的說著。

「你回來了阿，灰風。」灰狼人的語氣充滿了威嚴，「你爺爺在裡面的房間等著你，你先去見他吧。」

「是。」灰風推開一旁的門，走進了一條長廊上，長廊的盡頭是一扇上頭貼著長老室門牌的門。

灰風敲了敲門，門內隨即傳來年老的聲音：「進來吧。」，灰風推開門走了進去，房間內一名戴著半月型眼鏡的老狼人坐在桌子後方的長椅上，正在閱讀著一本厚重的書，而房間的四周，一層層的書架，裝滿了各式各樣的書籍。

「爺爺，您找我嗎？」灰風用剛剛跟獸王對話的語氣的說著。

「不用那麼嚴肅嘛，就當作祖孫兩人之間平常的談天吧。」老狼人笑了笑，示意灰風坐在桌前的椅子上，「這次任務真是辛苦你了。」

「這沒什麼，加入國務院後，出任務也是很自然的事情，爺爺就別擔心了。」灰風一改剛剛的嚴謹態度，「倒是爺爺在封印神殿戰鬥的敵人，好像是爺爺的昔日好友？」

「是阿。」老狼人語氣沉重了起來，「『白帝』白利亞斯，他在跟我分道揚鑣後，加入了某個組織阿。」

「爺爺好像有跟我說過他的事情，他不就是之前國內魔法師公會裡少數的幾名魔導師嗎？」灰風緩慢的說著。

「是阿，當初我跟他一起通過考試升上魔導師，不久之後我就當上獸王，我依照我父親，也是灰風你的曾祖父的理念，想跟人類和平共處，但是白利亞斯他極力反對。」老狼人將書闔上並放到桌子的一旁，「那晚我跟他大吵了一架，原本以為他會自己離開國家，想不到他卻想竊取封印在封印神殿內的『轟之王鏈』，我收到消息，趕到之後便和他在那邊交戰了……」說到最後，老狼人搖了搖頭。
「可是，爺爺您最後還是獲勝了。」灰風欣慰的說著。

「那算是不幸中的大幸了。」老狼人苦笑著，「對了，灰風你何時要去考大劍師的考試？你應該修練到高級劍師了吧？」

「我會盡快去考的，這次任務也告一段落了，有時間的話我會請父親陪我修練的。」灰風笑著說。

「是嗎？那就好，不要輸給你父親阿。」老狼人慈祥的笑著。

「那當然。」灰風起身，走向了門口：「那爺爺我先告辭了。」

「對了，幫我提醒一下月空，請他也去考考看大魔法師吧。」老狼人在灰風打開門時又笑著說。

「我會的。」灰風笑著回道，便走出了房間。


待續。

----------


## Holpless

真的很不錯耶ˊˇˋ

小狼看得很入迷

只不過....其實你也可以分出一些space拉 不然...小狼看完你的小說 大概就要去配眼鏡了(苦笑)

還有...你真的很用心耶~ 小狼很佩服 (小狼也沒說我沒用心XD)

只是...又的時候你不用打完角色所說的話後 就用他說 我說的

例 ：「所以說，我可以去那邊摟！？」我訝異的說著。

「沒錯」銀微笑的說。

「太好了」我高興的說。

等等... 

你大可不需要加說 只需要放個角色的感覺跟之後的動作 因為你的「 」已經告訴大家他在說說話麻（燦笑）

不過最好的就是增加一些空間 不然小狼的眼睛真的瞞痛苦的說（揉眼睛）

小狼的愚建 



總之 你的小說真的很好看呢！！ 加油！

----------


## a70701111

第十章
王鍊的歸屬，還有其他事情都在一一的抽絲剝繭。
過去的事情就是過去了，看起來灰風並不想要把事情都說明白。
覺得他還是有隱瞞著一部分，這一部分就是不能夠說出來的東西。在這麼強盛的國家中，總會有些秘密，但這些秘密都會被藏起來而不說。
我想，灰風可能有有這樣子的情況，不過對於跟這位孫子攤牌，可能也只是時間早晚的問題哪……

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

to Holpless：
比起你的小說，敝狼的還是差了一截說，有些地方敝狼還得再加強，

謝謝你的提議喔，敝狼下次會改進的。

to 小迪：

小迪好像有點弄錯嚕，那位老狼人是灰風的爺爺灰靈喔，

灰風才是他的孫子。

恩，畢竟紙是包不住火的，灰靈隱瞞的秘密遲早會被發現的。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第十一章：

　　獸人帝國皇宮內的花園，一名身穿白色長袍的白狼人做在椅子，正在閱讀著一本厚重的書，而他身旁也堆了五本同樣厚重的書。

「你在這阿？怪不得去國務院找不到你。」灰風在白狼人的身旁座了下，隨手拿起一本書翻翻，不由得皺眉：「這種書你也看的下去阿，月空。」

「那當然阿，我可是在準備大魔法師的考試耶。」月空仍然盯著手上的書。

「姆，爺爺才剛拜託我提醒你要去考試，想不到你已經在準備了。」灰風望著天空，「其實，你很在意那個組織吧？」

月空抬頭看了灰風一眼：「你也看到那名人類少年的實力了，要是憑現在這樣的實力跟他交手，恐怕只是白白送死而已。」

灰風望著遠處的噴水池，沉默了一會：「也對，現在這樣別說要挑戰那座城的上城區域了，可能連夾層地帶就無法突破，所以爺爺也叫我去考大劍師。」


月空又把視線轉回書上，「總之現在只能繼續修煉了，在來便是取得『王鏈』，才能有足夠的實力跟那個神秘組織決一死戰。」

「恩……」灰風依然望著噴水池，「遲早我也要從爺爺那邊繼承『風之王鏈』成為風之王。」

「好了，先別再跟我說話，我想看完這本書。」月空揮揮手，示意灰風別再出聲，又繼續盯著手上的書。

「不用看了啦，你實力應該夠了。」灰風轉頭望向月空。

「你以為大魔法師的考試那麼簡單阿？還得先通過筆試，才能參加實戰測驗。」月空不耐的說著，「不像你們這些劍師，只要參加實戰測驗就行了。」

「那你加油吧。」灰風起身，身上的毛髮在陽光照耀下閃閃發光，「我去國務院囉，有事情到那找我吧。」

「恩，待會見了。」月空仍然盯著書本。
------------------------
一座人煙稀少的山谷中，一匹白狼跟一名人類少年在山谷中走著。

「這裡還真是連個鬼影都沒用。」人類少年望了望四周說著。

「這裡可是人類用來放逐罪犯的地方阿，跟絕望城比起來這裡也毫不遜色。」白狼笑了笑，「看樣子就快到了。」

白狼看著前方不遠處，一座戒備森嚴的監獄，大門旁分別戰了兩名手持長槍的警衛，而牆上的瞭望台也有兩名拿著弓箭的人類看守著。

「真希望我們要找的人，別關在太裡面阿。」少年漫不經心的望了望監獄，「看樣子只能從大門進去了。」

「蒼煌，等等別使用『王鏈』，試試看那把太刀吧。」白狼轉頭望向少年，「那把『天幻』的威力。」

「我知道了。」蒼煌邊走邊拔出了掛在腰上的太刀，刀身是耀眼的黑色。


到了距離大門剩下二十公尺的地方，門口的警衛立刻警戒的衝了上來，最前方的警衛開口道：「來者何人？竟敢私闖帝國的斯羅克監獄？」

「不過是找個人而已……」蒼煌將刀一揮，一道黑色的月牙，將四名警衛活活斬成了兩半，「再來呢？長老，要直接把大門打破嗎？」

「瞭望台上那幾個傢伙，也順便解決掉吧。」白狼望著上方的瞭望台，似乎因為山谷裡的風聲太大的關係，還是因為瞭望台上的人根本在混水摸魚，絲毫不知道死神即將上門索命。

「我知道了，連門一起吧。」蒼煌將刀收進了刀鞘，做出了拔刀的姿勢，「無冥神空流‧無量新月。」

一道巨大的白色月牙，將連同大門在內的城牆一分為二，落石紛紛掉落在地上，發出轟然巨響，也揚起大量的沙塵。

「咳咳，別弄得這麼多灰塵嘛，小蒼煌。」白狼咳了幾聲，但似乎相當滿意，「我們進去吧，一路上的警衛，通通殺掉。」

一人一狼踏過滿地碎石，走到了監獄的中庭，更多手持各式刀劍的警衛豎立在那邊，個個殺氣騰騰，蓄勢待發。

「人真多，真不快是專門囚禁S級重犯的監獄。」白狼望了望眼前的人馬，「蒼煌，你知道該怎麼做。」

蒼煌輕輕一蹬，瞬間便到了人群面前，手上的刀揮舞著，直衝進人群中央，手起刀落，慘叫聲跟血花紛紛揚起，不到片刻，一身黑衣的蒼煌便站在屍體中央，甩掉手上的黑刀的鮮血，走向了監獄的大門。

「你可真殘忍。」白狼緩緩走上了階梯，來到蒼煌的身旁，「算了，進去吧。」

蒼煌推開大門，門內的警衛立刻拔出了刀，但慢了蒼煌一步，刀才剛拔出，人頭就已先落地了。

監獄裡的地板是慘白的石磚舖成的，天花板上吊著一盞盞油燈。

「我記得應該是在東邊的牢房裡。」白狼向四週望了望，率先走向一旁的走廊，「想不到人數這麼多阿，簡直跟絕望城有得比了。」

「小兄弟，可否幫個忙阿，我可是很想離開這的。」蒼煌身旁的一個牢房內，一名臉上有著刀疤的人類隔著門上的小窗戶喊著。

蒼煌只是頭也不回的跟著白狼走著，隨著越走越裡面，兩旁的囚犯紛紛起鬨，似乎都想要逃離這鳥不生蛋的鬼地方。

「到了，就是這間了。」白狼在一扇有著足足五道大鎖的鐵門前停下腳步，「蒼煌，麻煩你了。」

蒼煌走向前，手中的黑刀輕輕一揮，門便斷成兩截，一名約莫二十多歲的金髮男子緩緩走出，胸前還戴著一條用黑色鐵鍊繫住的戒指。

「想不到有人會來找我阿，總算可以離開這了。」金髮男子似乎相當高興，緩緩走向了蒼煌，「只是一名小鬼嘛，竟然能殺到這麼裡面來，真是不錯。」

「你就是人類國王直屬的部隊，暗影禁衛的前任隊長？」白狼走向前抬頭看著金髮男子，「你叫做義經是吧？」

「竟然知道我的名字，這可是我的榮幸阿，那你應該不是等閒之輩吧？」義經靠著一旁的牆上，看著白狼。

「『白帝』白利亞斯，要不要跟我一起離開這？」白利亞斯再次打量著眼前的義經。

「這不就是被獸人帝國放逐的那名狼人？想不到在這可以見到你。」義經回望著白狼，「請別用那種眼神看我嘛，我的實力你應該相當肯定，否則你不會大老遠跑來這裡的。」

聽到這裡，一旁的蒼煌將刀收了起來，在一旁的地上，佈起了魔法陣。

「真是不錯，連傳送陣都會了，你這小鬼果然有看頭。」義經讚許的點了點頭，但卻換來蒼煌一個白眼。

「說話小心點阿，不然等會怎麼死的都不知道呢。」白狼笑著說，「看來你是答應跟我們離開這了，那我們走吧。」

「好吧，我道歉，請問你的名字是？」義經走到蒼煌前方，伸出一隻手，似乎想跟蒼煌握手。

「蒼煌‧伊亞諾特。」蒼煌跟義經握了手，「歡迎你加入組織。」

「別那麼客氣啦，我們走吧，白利亞斯大人。」義經一改剛剛放縱的態度，變的相當恭敬跟正經。

義經同白利亞斯踏入了魔法陣，在魔法陣閃耀的光芒下，消失在魔法陣中。



待續。

----------


## a70701111

兩個名子還真像阿……(傻掉了)
那就來看看那層紙神麼時候會燒掉吧。

第十一章
目前這篇能夠理解的就是月空要考大劍師的考試，不過者應該有分筆試跟術科吧？因為不只是看書，連修鍊的字眼都有了。
果然哪……可是怎麼有點奇怪，因為裡面只有大劍師需要考學科阿XD(但這樣來說對於這個國家，術科反而是簡單的瞜？)
搶劫到一個監獄去？
這位仁兄，應該可以提供出不錯的資訊跟實力，不然就像這位角色說的，不需要這麼大周章了。
不過我覺得月空到最後應該會過吧……

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

TO:小迪
月空是要考大魔法師的考試喔，不是大劍師，

大劍師才是灰風要考的。

大魔法師的考試有分筆試跟術科，大劍師則是只有術科，也就是只有實戰測驗。



當初構思這部分的時候，靈感是來自玩命關頭4電影的片尾，

主角布萊恩在片尾駕車從運送囚犯的車上救出唐老大XD

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第十二章：


穿越魔法傳送陣到達絕望城的義經，在白狼的帶領下，走路了一個大廳，大廳周圍坐著數匹毛色不同的狼，還有幾名獸人跟一名人類，大廳的正中央擺著一張桌子，桌子則是擺著兩條精緻的手鏈。

「這不就是人類帝國那位大名鼎鼎的暗影禁衛隊長？」一匹上了年紀的棕狼說著，「想不到你會找他來阿，白利亞斯。」

「遊庵，看不出來你挺驚訝的阿。」白利亞斯笑了笑，緩緩走向桌子的左方，「總之先開始儀式吧。」「義經麻煩你到桌子前面吧，將幾滴血滴到那組『王鏈』上。」

義經緩緩走向前，咬破自己的右手食指，將血緩緩滴到『王鏈』上，剎那間一道魔法陣，出現在義經以及桌子的下方，散發出強烈的白光，瞬間照亮了整個大廳，看到此幕，名為遊庵的老棕狼緩緩說道：「白利亞斯，你的眼光倒是挺好的嘛，每次都被你挑中，我之前找的那幾名人類都被『王鏈』拒絕而暴斃身亡呢。」

「吾在此立下鮮血之契約，請汝回應吾的請求。」義經堅定的開口道，並將『王鏈』戴在雙腳上，「這樣就行了吧？」

「哈哈，這小子真有意思，第一次看到有人把『王鏈』帶在腳上的。」遊庵大笑著，似乎對義經相當有興趣。

「遊庵，對擅長踢技的人來說，你總不能叫他把『王鏈』帶在雙手上吧。」白利亞斯緩緩說著。

此時一匹黑狼從一旁走了出來，對著義經緩緩說著：「從今以後，你就是『轟之王』了，報上名來吧。」

義經單腳下跪，恭敬沉穩的說著：「義經‧薩德爾，在此為您效命。」

「歡迎加入我們托拉斯智囊團，你先去換一身衣服吧。」黑狼看著義經身上的囚衣，「狄特里希，麻煩你了。」

「是，跟我來吧。」狄特里希領著義經走出了大廳。

「好了，大家可以解散了。」白利亞斯開口道，「遊庵，你對義經感興趣的話，以後他就拜託你啦。」白利亞斯望著一旁的老棕狼。

「別反悔喔，白利亞斯。」遊庵嘴腳泛起一抹微笑，一雙黑色的瞳孔更是透露出強烈的貪婪。

「我身旁已經有『牙之王』了，你以為我會跟你搶阿。」白利亞斯笑了笑，「黑牙，有任何新的情報嗎？我看夜半都回來了。」

「人類帝國發現了一組『王鏈』，並打算在三星期後的記者會表揚那幾名發現『王鏈』的科學家，您的意思是？」黑牙緩緩開口道。

「三星期後阿，地點呢？」白利亞斯頓了頓，一旁的遊庵也停下了腳步。

「在他們城市的薩維爾廣場舉行，另外因為聯合國會的要求，獸人第國也派出幾名大魔法師跟大劍師去支援守備工作，人類那邊也是派相同的人數以及部分軍隊去擔任守備。」黑牙邊說邊從斗篷裡拿出一張白紙，白紙上是一張簡陋的地形圖，以及一堆箭頭等等。

「白利亞斯，不如這次讓我跟義經去吧？」遊庵走上前來，看著那張白紙，「還是說你也要跟來？」

白利亞斯沉默了一會：「哼，聯合國會那些獸人竟然也同意將『王鏈』的所有權讓給人類，黑牙，傳令給夜半跟蒼煌還有義經，記者會當天隨著我跟遊庵到現場去吧，我們得將那組『王鏈』拿到手。」

「是。」黑狼點了點頭，便走出了大廳。

「你還真是貪心，前幾天才從我們的老朋友灰靈手中搶到『轟之王鏈』，現在又想搶到那組新出現的『王鏈』。」遊庵緩緩說著。

「為了我們的目的，這也是必要的一步。」白利亞斯閉上雙眼，又睜開來：「越早收集到所有的『王鏈』，才能解開那道封印。」

「別太著急比較好，獸人跟人類都有一些跟你同等級別的魔導師跟劍聖阿。」遊庵語氣低沉了下來。

「就是因為考量到這些未知的變數，我才會帶著你跟夜半、義經還有蒼煌三位『王』同行阿，在『王』的面前，就算是中級魔導師或者劍聖，也不見得可以擊敗我們。」白利亞緩緩說著。

「來呢？剛剛沒看到他呢。」遊庵頓了頓，望著眼前的白利亞斯。

「他有另一項任務，等他完成任務後，相信不管是獸人這邊還是人類帝國，一定有一段時間不會來干涉我們。」

真是可怕，看著老謀深算的白利亞斯，遊庵不由得佩服的五體投地，當初跟著白利亞斯背叛獸人帝國果然是正確的選擇，高級魔導師的實力，以及『王』的身分，已經夠讓人退步三尺了，要是在加上這麼慎重的計畫，短時間內要阻止組織的腳步，根本是天方夜譚。

「在那之前，我們就先好好休息一陣子吧。」白利亞斯垂下雙耳，「說老實話，這幾次外出的任務讓我快吃不消了呢。」

「怎麼啦？已經認老了阿？」遊庵吐槽著白利亞斯，「想不到昔日被稱為『白帝』的狼人，也有這一天阿？」

「少挖苦我了。」白利亞斯緩緩走向大廳的門口，「總之，目前就先維持現況吧。」

「呵呵。」，遊庵笑了笑，跟在白利亞斯身後走出了大廳。


待續。

----------


## a70701111

這部電影我好像沒有印象看過……
還是著重回文吧……

第十二章
好驚訝阿！！
這樣就取得一組終極武器了。
這個角色應該很強，不然其他國家的人怎麼會知道他擅長踢技？

這個組織的目的，同樣令人匪夷所思。
應該說這個白利亞斯口中說的到底是不是正確的，這才讓我覺得是伏筆地方。
架設他說的目標是假的，實際上的目的是另外一個呢？
這就像是混淆後面的東西，先打出一枚煙霧彈阿XD

這篇是我所看過的這十二篇裡面，形容跟動作最平均的一篇。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

to小迪

恩，義經所擔任的闇影禁衛設定上就是屬於人類國王直屬的特別部隊

名氣當然響亮了，剩下的就是情報了。





> 這篇是我所看過的這十二篇裡面，形容跟動作駔平均的一篇。


很謝謝小迪喔，我會繼續加油的。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第十三章：筆試，實戰，夾層地帶。



　　月空的大魔法師筆試將在今天早上十點鐘進行。灰風答應了今天早餐時幫月空測試，可是才開始沒多久他就後悔了。月空非常焦慮，不斷的從他那搶過書本，想要知道他是不是完全答對了，最後甚至因為用力過猛，那本《水系高級魔法大全》尖利的書邊還重重的打中他的鼻子。

「你自己練習不就好了？」他堅決的說，將書還給他，眼睛已經疼得流出淚水。
早餐一過，灰風跟著月空來到了試場，其他一些考生也在那走來走去，有些還在一旁的椅子上死盯著書本。

「你加油吧。」灰風在一旁打氣，「別緊張啦，憑你的水準應該能輕鬆過關的。」

「是那樣就好了，大魔法師筆試的通過率只有六成左右，實戰通過率只有……」月空仍然非常焦慮，讓灰風想狠狠拿桶冰水潑他，讓他冷靜下來。

　　十點一到，月空跟著其他人進入考場，灰風趁機瞄了一下試場內，只見裡面都是一張張的單人考試桌，統統面向著盡頭的一座講台。灰風的爺爺──灰靈站在那看著他們，當全體做好並安靜下來之後，他說：「各位可以開始了。」接著便緩緩走向了試場門口，來到了灰風面前：「來陪考阿？灰風。」

「恩，月空叫我陪他來阿，倒是爺爺你進去監考這樣沒關係嗎？」灰風疑惑的問著。

「你太小看你爺爺了吧，試場的周圍我都施放了監視魔法，只要一有考生有異常的舉動，我都會馬上知道的。」灰靈笑了笑，「好了，你的考試應該是在下午吧？不去準備嗎？」

「都準備好了，爺爺。」灰風回笑著。

「那就好，我先回去監考了。」灰靈轉身走回試場內，並把門關上。

試場內，坐在第三排第五個位置的月空，看著試卷上的第十道題目：請敘述施展魔法時，捨棄詠唱咒語跟詠唱咒語的差異。

月空淡淡一笑，埋頭開始作答。

　　兩個小時後，灰風站在入口處，一看到月空出來便問：「怎樣？考的好嗎？」

「還可以啦。」月空笑了笑，「倒是有些題目我沒什麼把握。」

「算了啦，一起去吃午餐吧，你的實戰測驗也是下午吧？」灰風拍了一下月空的背。

「恩，走吧。」

兩人用完午餐後，各自來到了實戰測驗的考場。灰風所在的考場則是一座座的擂台，每座擂台的旁邊都有兩名獸人，各自穿著黑衣以及白袍。

「好了，現在開始考試，一號擂台，考生四十號以及考生七十九號，二號擂台，考生八十號以及考生一百一十二號，三號擂台……」中央擂台的右方台上，一名身穿銀色斗篷的獅人透過麥克風喊道。

大劍師的實戰測驗，對戰組合是由考生自行抽籤決定的。

灰風站上了擂台，他的對手是一名手持巨劍的白虎人。

「我來說明規則，一但我判斷出已經分出勝負的時候，我便會進場阻止戰鬥，這樣懂了吧？」擂台旁的黑衣狼人喊著，「準備……」

灰風拔出了太刀，冷冷的望著眼前的白虎人。

「三、二、一，開始！」

灰風率先發動了攻勢。
----------------------------------------
　　絕望城內，一名身穿灰色長袍的銀狼人，跟一名穿著灰色斗篷的白狼人在一條巷子內緩緩走著。

「你確定是這裡嗎？」白狼人望向身旁的同伴，「我可不想在中層區域迷路呢。」

「按照探路式神的回報，這條路是通往中層區域的後段部分──夾層地帶的捷徑，這算是條秘密通道。」銀狼人從長袍內拿出一張人形的白紙。

兩人走到了一座廣場，銀狼人望了望四周，「看來這就是夾層地帶的第零廣場了。」

廣場的盡頭是一座階梯，階梯上有一扇高聳的大門，門的後方是一棟雄偉的建築物。

「這裡就是夾層地帶的盡頭？難道這扇門後便是上層區域？」白狼人走到了廣場的正中央，「銀，我們上次可是還沒突破到這座廣場呢。」

「是阿，我們可以回去了，天雪。」銀轉身走回密道，就再此時，高聳的大門打開了，一名身穿黑色風衣的白狼人站在那，居高臨下的望著銀跟天雪。

「哦，不知道有多久了……想不到還有人可以突破到這裡呢。」白狼人緩緩說著，一雙灰色的瞳孔冷冷的望著階梯下的兩人。

「天雪……」銀緩緩走向天雪身邊。

「我知道，這傢伙的等級，跟我們之前碰到的傢伙差太多了。」天雪一雙眼死盯著前方的白狼人。

「好了，請你們陪我玩玩吧。」白狼人右手往旁一伸，一把巨大的黑色鐮刀憑空出現，白狼人握住鐮刀，輕輕的揮了一下，強大的殺氣隨即席捲而來。


待續。

----------


## a70701111

是記述考試過程的一篇……
挺羨慕考關可以用魔法監考，這樣就不會看到考場內有人走來走去了。
不過通過的機率好像偏低，就算是主要角色，也有可能會考不過吧？
只要有好的準備，遇到可是也可以輕鬆自如。
這點是可以確定的。

在來就是第二段的東西，是不是這位天雪是一種古代的兵器？
因為最後一句的『陪我玩玩』很有趣。
但是他們來這個地方的意義應該也跟『王鍊』有關吧……
後面的戰鬥要寫的盡量清楚點喔。

另外錯字：



> 月空非常焦慮，不斷的從他那搶過書本，想要知道他是不是完全達對了，最後甚至因為用力過猛，那本《水系高級魔法大全》尖利的書邊還重重的打中他的鼻子。


答




> 「你自己練習不就好了？」他堅決的說，將書環給他，眼睛已經疼得流出淚水。


還

BY.小迪 2009/4/30

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

to小迪

錯字的部分敝狼已經修改好囉，謝謝小迪指出。

恩，敝狼不太喜歡有太多的"主角威能"才會這樣設定的

那位拿著黑色鐮刀的不是天雪喔，只是跟天雪一樣是白狼人，

戰鬥的部分我會努力的。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第十四章：戰慄，實力的差距，考試通過。

來到夾層地帶調查事情的銀與天雪，正當要離開的時候，遇到了一名實力、來歷都未知的敵人。

「銀，等等你在後方用魔法掩護我。」天雪右手往空中一伸，一把金黃色的長槍出現在他的手中。

「我知道了。」銀從手上戴著的空間戒指，緩緩拿出一根雪白的法杖，「迅捷術。」

有了風系加速魔法的加持，天雪手握長槍躍到空中，手中的長槍狠狠刺向站在大門前的白狼人，『噹』的一聲，長槍被鐮刀擋住，而白狼人只是淡淡一笑：「不錯喔，速度跟力量都有了，不過……」「還是不行。」

鐮刀一甩，天雪被彈飛出去，狠狠撞向一旁的牆壁，口中吐出了鮮血，在落到地上，「可惡……」


天雪的速度很快，再加上風系魔法的加持，應該沒有人可以確實掌握到他的動作，但是那名白狼人卻完完全全掌握到自己的動作。

「不如，你們兩個一起上吧。」白狼人笑著，「那邊那位魔法師，應該有高級魔法師的等級吧？」

「你少看不起人！」銀似乎火大了起來，一陣呢喃後，身邊隨即凝聚了磅礡的魔力，「火漫連天！」

剎那間，一團團碗口般大小的火球滿天飛舞，一碰就像炸彈一樣爆炸，這麼恐怖的火系魔法，別說高級魔法師了，就連初級大魔法師都無法施展自如。

看到漫天火球，白狼人讚賞的點了點頭，「這樣就比較有趣了。」

「趁現在，天雪！」趁火球全速飛向白狼人之際，銀向天雪打出了暗號，天雪的長槍閃著耀眼的紅光。

「蛟龍海覆波！」長槍一甩，一道紅色的月牙襲向了白狼人，月牙再地上畫出一道裂痕，奔向了階梯上的白狼人。

火球和月牙幾乎同時轟向了階梯，階梯一處處的坑洞，可見火漫連天的威力有多強大。

「看樣子是打倒他了。」銀望著前方燃燒的火焰。

「還沒，我還感覺的到那傢伙的氣息。」天雪長槍上的紅光已達三尺之長，臉色凝重。

　　「好像玩過頭了。」火焰中，白狼人毫髮無傷的出現在裡面，他把鐮刀扛在肩頭上，身上泛著詭異的黑光，所到之處，火焰都消失無蹤，「看到你們的招式，讓我想到，三年前我在這裡親手埋葬掉一個人類的隊伍，裡面至少有兩位大魔法師以及四名大劍師呢。」

埋葬掉兩名大魔法師跟四名大劍師？

他的實力到底是多強？銀跟天雪都瞪大了眼睛。

「你到底是誰？」天雪緊握手上的長槍，長槍上的紅光似乎更加耀眼。

「小子，要問別人的名字前要先報上自己的吧？」白狼人輕輕的搖搖頭。

「飛賊四天王，天雪。」

「原來如此，你們兩位就是四年前想挑戰上層區域的飛賊團的成員阿？」白狼人像是想起了什麼，「這樣我在放水的話，好像有點失禮了。」

語音剛落，銀已經發起了攻勢，一道道沖天的火牆包圍住階梯上的白狼人。

「真是厲害，飛賊四天王果然不同凡響。」火牆中白狼人的聲音傳了出來，黑光一閃，火牆瞬間消失殆盡。

隨即而來的是一股強大的力量，讓銀跟天雪全身都冒出了冷汗，劍聖？魔導師？
這麼強大的力量，只有劍聖或者魔導師等級的人才可能有，還是已經跨入了聖階？，或者是『王』？

銀望著眼前的白狼人，嚥了口口水，緊緊握著手上的法杖，而天雪更是全身都籠罩在紅光裡面。

「赤血鬥氣阿？果然是有大劍師等級的實力。」白狼人讚許著，「這樣好了，你們要是可以擋下我接下來的攻擊，我就放你們一條生路，擋不住的話，就自己保重吧。」

聽到這句話，銀將身上的魔力全都灌注在手上的法杖，隨即就施展出一道銀色的魔法護罩。

「現在只能全力抵擋他的攻擊了，憑我們的實力根本不是他的對手。」銀望著身旁的天雪。

「好吧。」天雪似乎相當不甘心，萬萬也沒想到差一步就可以突破到上層區域，每想到夾層地帶竟然有這樣的怪物存在。

　　看著銀色魔法護罩，白狼人淡淡一笑：「我要上了。」

手上的鐮刀往空中一舉，一圈圈黑色的光輪從鐮刀中冒出，隨即鐮刀一揮，強大的震波震碎周圍的牆壁以及地面，襲向了在魔法護罩裡的銀跟天雪。

一陣爆炸聲後，銀色魔法護罩整個灰飛湮滅，銀跟天雪也被炸飛出去，四周都是揚起的沙塵。

沙塵中，天雪扶著長槍，喘著氣，身上的斗篷血跡斑斑，「銀，你在哪？沒事吧？」

四周望了望，總算在一旁看到了倒在地上的銀。

「銀！」天雪趕緊來到銀的身旁，銀的胸前大片血跡，但似乎還有一點氣息，白色法杖掉落到一旁。
「哦，擋住了阿？」白狼人笑著，「我就按照約定，放你們一條生路。」

白狼人手一揚，一道白色的魔法陣出現在天雪跟銀的周圍。

「你到底是誰？」天雪大喊著。

「我叫凱薩，夾層地帶的統治者。」凱薩笑著，「後會有期了，我很欣賞你們的才能，剛剛的攻擊我只用了六成力量，你們要是在修煉，一定可以再次來到這裡的。」

「我們一定會在來的。」天雪堅定的說著。

「很好的眼神，在最後幾秒鐘，我在跟你說吧。」凱薩緩緩一笑，「我的另一個稱號，『炎之王』。」

天雪瞪大了眼睛，無奈魔法陣已經啟動，眼前的景象消失在他的眼裡，並跟銀一起回到了國務院的門前。

　　國務院門口，紅蓮正在那遠望著草地，看到突然出現的天雪跟銀不由得大吃一驚。

「天雪？你們跑哪去了，還有銀怎麼會傷成這樣。」紅蓮似乎相當震驚。

「等等在解釋，先治療銀吧。」天雪語氣凝重。
----------------------------
兩小時的實戰測驗過去了，月空跟灰風以及其他一些考生，站在王宮的主宮內，獸王的兩旁站了灰風的爺爺，以及一名穿著銀色斗篷的獅獸人。

「恭喜各位通過大劍師以及大魔法師的考試。」獸王的語氣充滿威嚴，「希望各位不要因此而自我忘形，因為後面還有很長的路等著各位。」

「是。」所有考生一同喊著。

「可以解散了。」獸王緩緩說著，「灰風跟月空，兩位請留步。」

所有考生離開主宮後，灰風問著，「父王，有事情嗎？」

「克魯斯都跟我說了，你剛剛在實戰測驗的表現非常出色。」獸王笑了笑，「真不塊是我的兒子。」

「謝謝父王。」灰風高興的回道。

「至於月空，你的筆試測驗是滿分，所有考生中只有你是滿分，實戰測驗的表現也不差，再一次的恭喜你成為大魔法師。」灰靈緩緩說著。

「謝謝您的誇獎。」月空恭敬的回道。

「兩位先到國務院吧，有新的任務要委託你們了。」一旁的獅人開口道。

「是。」灰風跟月空同時說道，隨後步出了主宮。

待續。

----------


## a70701111

第十四章
因為不是十分重要的戰鬥，所以就沒有很多的動作。
看起來只有過招而已……
動作方面還是需要加強。
但這位攻進來的人物，我想應該有說謊。
六成的功力？而且還是一位王，只能夠做到這樣？
所以這點還是有待商榷的……

實戰好像比較重要……
記然是測驗，那就不會有太誇張的題目會出現。
可是關於階層的設定，還是需要解說一下，不然看到後面誰高誰低，很難分辨的出來。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

to小迪：

這場戰鬥，算是一個小小的前哨戰，所以只有單純過過招而已，凱薩再是很關鍵的一個角色，凱薩這次戰鬥隱藏了自己的實力。

以後應該會看到全力戰鬥的英姿吧。

動作部分我會在加強的。

階層的部分，接下來的章節會有完整的說明，請期待吧。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第十五章：門檻，修煉，風之王鏈。

　　獸人國務院的緊急醫療室裡，身受重傷的銀躺在紅蓮施展的治療結界的正中央，身上圍繞著一圈綠光，上半身的傷口正一點一點地的慢慢癒合，緊急治療室門外，天雪跟修奇，坐在一旁的長椅上，天雪臉色凝重，雙眼直直的望這地板，沉默不語，整條走廊安靜到連一根針掉落到地板上的聲音都能聽的一清二楚，一直到灰風跟月空從轉角快步走過來，才打破沉默。

「到底發生什麼事了？在路上收到你的傳令式神，我們就趕緊過來。」灰風首先開口，看著坐在長椅上的兩人。

天雪抬頭看了看灰風，深深的吸一口氣後，緩緩開口：「因為銀的探路式神發現一條可以從絕望城的下層區域直達夾層地帶盡頭的密道，我跟他就親自走了一趟，想不到要離開的時候，遇到了敵人。」

「夾層地帶？你們不是曾經突破到那嗎？怎麼銀還會身受重傷？」月空一臉不解，「以你跟銀的實力，夾層地帶的一些組織根本不是你們的對手吧？」

「你錯了。」一旁的修奇終於開口，一雙眼望向月空，「銀跟天雪不是遇到夾層地帶的組織，而是夾層地帶的統治者。」

　　這句話讓灰風以及月空兩人臉色不約而同的沉了下來，原本低沉的氣氛又顯的掉落到一個更深的谷底。

「那傢伙名叫凱薩，實力根本遠遠超過我跟銀……」天雪語氣凝重，眼光又移回地板，「還有，那傢伙是『炎之王』。」

『炎之王』？原本以為之前關於夾層地帶統治者的情報，只是空穴來風，在聽到天雪這番話後，之前的情報貨真價實，絕望城到底是怎樣的一個地方？
月空一臉驚訝，而灰風則是沉默不語。

此時，一名身穿黑色長袍的白狼人從轉角出現。

「你們果然在這阿，我剛也在辦公室收到傳令式神，不過因為公文耽擱了一下，銀他沒事吧？」白狼人望向一旁的天雪。

「紅蓮在幫他治療了，應該是沒問題了。」天雪仍然望著地板。

銀身受重傷，讓天雪相當自責，責怪自己實力不足，竟然還跟著銀潛入夾層地帶，更責怪自己當初沒有幫銀擋下那一擊，才會讓銀身受重傷，奄奄一息。

「那就好。」白狼人鬆了口氣，轉頭望向灰風以及月空，「恭喜你成為大劍師，還有月空也恭喜你成為大魔法師。」

「謝謝。」灰風簡短的答道，比起身受重傷的銀，灰風根本不在意是否成為大劍師。

「大劍師阿，真是恭喜你阿。」修奇也上前祝賀，但臉色仍然相當凝重。

　　可想而知，作為飛賊團的首領，自己出生入死多年的夥伴，如今奄奄一息的躺在裡面，灰風覺得他的心情比任何人都還要沉重。

「灰風，你跟月空三星期後，要跟著一組小隊，去人類國土負責一場記者會的安全工作。」院長從長袍內拿出兩個信封分別交給灰風跟月空，「這是聯合國會的要求，人類那邊也會派出一組隊伍，負責現場的維安，每支隊伍最少都必須有五名大劍師，跟三名大魔法師。」

「院長，那場記者會有那麼重要嗎？竟然要這麼多人馬。」月空一臉不解。

「詳細資料都在信封裡了，不過我想跟你們說的是，我希望你們兩位現在就趕緊修煉，看能不能在記者會前突破到中級門檻。」院長緩緩解釋著。

在院長的解釋下，一旁的天雪跟修奇也乾脆坐下來聽講。

　　灰風跟月空目前只是通過考試，從高級劍師以及高級魔法師突破到初級大劍師，以及初級大魔法師而已，基本上，這塊大陸上的每個人，幾乎都會選擇修煉劍師或者魔法師，看是要從初級劍師開始，慢慢修煉到中級、高級劍師，在突破到大劍師的門檻，最後則是強大的劍聖，或者也可以從初階魔法師，修煉到大魔法師，再突破到強大的魔導師，基本來說，每個境界又分為初中高三個等級，只要實力一到，自然就能突破，但是不管是人類還是獸人兩國，要突破新的境界都得通過國家舉辦的考試，才能算正式達到新的境界。


　　但是，儘管修煉到高級劍聖，或者高級魔導師的境界，並不代表再也修煉不上去，這兩個境界上面，還有更為強大玄奧的境界存在，那就是所謂的聖階。

說到這，院長頓了頓，又繼續說道：「總而言之，就算修煉到高級劍聖的境界，仍然不是頂端，在上面有著更為強大的聖階。」

「院長，冒昧問一下，這塊大陸上還有多少位聖階存在？」月空一臉疑惑的看著院長。

自己從小就常常在灰靈長老的帶領下，看過不少歷史古書，其中關於聖階境界的記載幾乎屈指可數，要從高級劍聖突破到聖階，往往需要數十年的時間，這也代表能修煉到聖階的人少之又少。

「據我所知，目前有三位聖階高手存在，聯合國會的會長以及副會長，傳說，在絕望城裡的殺手協會會長也達到聖階的境界，甚至比一般的聖階還要恐怖。」
院長語氣凝重。

「那『王』究竟是怎樣的一個境界？」一旁的天雪開口問道。

「那是跟聖階一樣強大的存在。」院長臉色凝重，「那算是旁門左道，獲得『王鏈』的認可後，實力就能突飛猛進，畢竟『王鏈』算是神器，能給適合者帶來強大的力量，但是能獲得『王鏈』認可的人更是少之又少。」

　　一般來說，修煉道高級劍聖以及高級魔導師已經是相當可怕了，而在這兩個境界之上的聖階以及被認為體制之外的『王』，又是怎樣一個恐怖的存在？

雖然夾層地帶的統治者只用了六成力量，還有他自稱是『炎之王』，但自己跟銀根本連初級大劍師以及初級大魔法師的境界都還沒達到，竟然還能在他的攻擊下死裡逃生，莫非那名叫凱薩的傢伙撒謊，雖然嘴上說要用六成的力量，但事實上可能用不到六成。

屈辱，真是莫大的屈辱，自己跟銀竟然被那傢伙狗眼看人低，對他來說，他跟銀兩人不過是讓他打發時間的等級而已。

一想到這，天雪氣得握緊拳頭，一拳打在牆壁上，在牆壁上打出一個坑洞：「院長，拜託你，讓我也一起修煉，這是為了我自己還有銀。」

「沒問題，但是我的修煉可是很嚴苛的喔。」院長頓了頓，似乎相當高興，「灰風，修煉到中級大劍師後，我希望你能去找你爺爺，看能不能繼承『風之王鏈』。」

「我知道了。」看到天雪跟銀的遭遇後，灰風下定了決心。


待續。

----------


## a70701111

第十五章
階級方面比較明瞭了……
不過照這樣說的話，考試不就是像形式的東西而已。
修練後要受到考試承認，才會有階級的晉升，如果有人是初階魔法師卻修練到有大魔法師的階級，卻又沒有去考試，那他都會是初級魔法師瞜？
(這點感覺上可以拿來當伏筆，看到現在，就感覺到這篇小說的階級制度跟名號，還有血緣似乎就代表了一切阿。)
這篇是解說文吧？對於這個世界就更加清楚。
雖然王鍊的使用看起來還是很兇……

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

> 修練後要受到考試承認，才會有階級的晉升，如果有人是初階魔法師卻修練到有大魔法師的階級，卻又沒有去考試，那他都會是初級魔法師瞜？


這個嘛，有去考試代表得到國家的認證，沒去的話就沒啦，也可以看個人的意願，不想去考試其實也沒關係，考試只是得到國家的階級認證而已。

王鏈的部分，雖然是強大的神器，不過就像一把雙面利刃，被王鏈反噬的下場幾乎都很慘的。

----------


## kl122002

已很久沒有看了, 已發麼到這裡了...
世界觀和生活觀開始出現了, 而且也有一點接近現實中的生活 (巫師試 很像香港會考).
王鍊方面很像<<哈利波特>>中的魔骨杖. 不知這主角會否因此掉命?

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

TO kl122002:

王鏈的話，的確像其他小說中神器一類的東西，至於會不會讓主角掉命，

就請繼續看以後的章節囉。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第十六章：修煉開始，生命泉水，和自己戰鬥。


「看樣子你們都下定決心了，跟我來吧。」院長示意眾人跟著他一塊離開，「銀的話，等他傷勢復原再請他一起來吧。」

　　眾人在院長的帶領下，步出了國務院的後門，來到了一旁隔開獸人國土與人類國土的廣大森林，但院長似乎沒有停下腳步的意思，一直在前方邁步走著。

「還要走多久阿？」從剛剛到現在起碼走了快二十分鐘了，見院長仍然沒有停下腳步的意思，月空感到疑惑。

「就快到了，在前方不遠處。」院長輕快的說著。

　　越往森林裡面走，四週的樹木越來越高大，枝葉也越來越茂密，幾乎遮住了毒辣的陽光。

「到了。」院長在一座不起眼的山洞前停下腳步，四周的樹木跟雜草更加茂密。

「這是什麼鬼地方阿？」天雪見週遭的樹木茂密，卻連鳥叫聲都沒有，安靜的詭異，只有風吹過樹木的沙沙聲音。

「先跟我進去，你們鐵定會大吃一驚的。」院長率先走入了山洞。

　　山洞一片漆黑，要不是在前方的院長，揚手發出一小團火球，根本連幾步內的景物都難以看清，但在眾人深入之後，山洞卻越來越寬大，最後來到了一個巨大的空間內，大小簡直不輸給獸王宮殿的副宮，裡面甚至還有一棵棵的樹木，跟兩座清澈的小湖。

　　果然，除了院長外，其他人都大吃一驚，眼睛瞪大了半天，仍然說不出話來，誰也沒想到在不起眼的山洞中，竟然別有洞天。

「歡迎來到這裡。」院長站在一座綠色湖水的小湖前方不遠處，滿臉笑容，似乎很高興看到眾人大吃一驚的表情跟反應，「這是我跟獸王聯手蓋的修煉場阿，這些樹木跟湖都是我用空間魔法移過來的。」

「院長，這真的是你跟獸王聯手蓋的嗎？」月空一臉驚訝。

「懷疑阿？這裡可是修煉的最佳聖地，綠色的這座湖，可以恢復所有疲倦跟傷勢，所以你們修煉時受了傷也沒多大的關係，在湖中遊個幾圈就行了。」院長笑笑，「至於另一座湖……」

　　院長走到另一座湖前，這座湖比起剛剛那座綠色的湖明顯小多了，湖水是天空般的藍色。

「這是灰靈長老跟魔法協會費盡千辛萬苦才找到的生命之湖，喝一口就能增加體內的鬥氣或者魔力。」院長緩緩說著，「但是，如果駕馭不了生命泉水的能量，下場可是很慘的。」說到這，院長語氣沉重了起來。

「駕馭不了的話，會怎樣？」天雪望了望院長旁的生命之湖。

　　聽到院長的最後一句話，不只天雪，其他人也好奇的望向生命之湖。

「駕馭不了的話，龐大的生命能量就會讓你在兩天之內，迅速變成一名七老八十的老人。」院長臉色凝重，「不過放心，只要在半個小時內，將生命能量逼出體內，就沒事了。」

「那還是有救嘛。」明白生命泉水的反作用力後，天雪本來緊張萬分，但在知道還有急救的方法，天雪鬆了口氣。

「你錯了，半個小時，沒有逼出來，你就可以當爺爺了。」院長冷哼一聲，讓天雪的笑容收了起來，「有我在你們就放心吧，我會明確限制每人一次只能喝多少的，那現在開始修煉吧。」

　　在院長的指揮下，眾人先是變化成獸型，看能不能在獸型下，也能自由操控自身的鬥氣或者魔力，是否可以成為劍聖或者魔導師般的高手，就看操控鬥氣跟魔力的程度，當然，鬥氣跟魔力的多寡也是相當重要的一環。

　　幾個時辰過去後，院長要眾人到生命之湖旁，每人領取一小罐的生命泉水，依個人的體質不同，喝的量也不盡相同。

「拿到就喝下去，接著盡量讓體內的鬥氣跟生命能量融合在一起，當然也要維持獸型。」院長不忘叮嚀要維持獸型。

　　在吞下生命泉水後，灰風感覺體內的鬥氣，似乎又增加了將近一倍之多，並多了一股藍色的能量，這就是所謂的生命能量？

　　察覺到體內的異變之後，灰風迅速運起鬥氣，和生命能量緊緊纏繞在一起，相互融合，剛開始的時候，生命能量仍然不受控制，在體內亂衝亂撞，但在灰風試過多種方法後，終於發現控制生命能量的方法，並發現身體發出一團團的紅光跟藍光，身旁的其他人也一樣。

　　一旁的院長，在看到灰風一行人短短一個時辰內就能駕馭生命能量，讚賞的點了點頭。

　　　眾人就這樣過了一天，院長要眾人先到綠色的湖泊裡，先恢復疲憊的身體，好好休息，恢復體力。

「如何？生命泉水不錯吧。」院長笑了笑，「不用擔心會喝光啦，灰靈長老弄了一些小魔術，讓生命泉水可以取之不盡。」

「院長，那為何不多加利用呢？」灰風在湖裡遊了幾圈後，望著湖畔上的院長，「這樣很快就能突破到劍聖跟魔導師吧？」

「我也說了，駕馭不了的後果。」院長耐心的解釋，「就算每次吞服一小灌的生命泉水，但吞服多次後，生命能量會越來越龐大，即使吞服的量一樣，造成的效果也會不同。」

　　聽到院長的解釋後，眾人終於明白為何生命泉水，不能過度利用的原因，其中不免包括可怕的下場。

「好了，可以準備上來了，吃過晚飯後，就可以就寢了。」院長低頭望了望手上的懷表。

　　原來，當初蓋好好這座修煉場後，院長已經佈置了魔法傳送陣，可以通過魔法傳送陣，請王宮內的廚房準備豐盛的餐點，在瞬間送到修煉場。

　　吃完晚飯後，眾人就地進入了夢鄉，準備明天的修煉。

隔天一早，院長就挖起眾人，對賴床的灰風，更是一道水柱狠狠的澆醒他，一身濕的灰風，無奈只能先變成獸型，繼續修煉鬥氣跟生命能量的操控，讓月空在一旁用火系魔法烘乾他的衣服。

「好了，接下來的修煉，就是和自己戰鬥。」院長看著一身濕的灰風，心滿意足的說著，「我會用式神，複製出你們自己，但是不要小看複製的式神，式神身上的力量都和你們本尊相同，所以不要太大意喔。」

　　話一說完，院長手一揚，三個真人大小的人型白紙就憑空出現，接著院長一陣呢喃，人型白紙漸漸變成眾人的樣子。

「灰風，在衣服徹底的乾之前，你就先維持獸型修煉操控鬥氣吧。」院長笑笑，「其他人可以開始了，自己找場地吧。」

「知道了。」無奈之下，灰風只好聽命，畢竟他可不想光著身子跟自己戰鬥。


待續。

----------


## a70701111

第十六章
多出現了一種類似『魔法泉水』的東西……
先不論修煉場的使用，但這泉水的副作用似乎沒有想像中的恐怖。
能量融合的部分寫的不錯。
這句……



> 在院長的指揮下，眾人先是變化成獸型，看能不能在獸型下，也能自由操控自身的鬥氣或者魔力，能不能成為劍聖或者魔導師般的高手，就看操控鬥氣跟魔力的程度，當然，鬥氣跟魔力的多寡也是相當重要的一環。


注意到了嗎？
『能不能』這個言詞同一句形容用了兩次，這是很多獸都容易出現的小差錯(連我自己有時候也是，靠著重複檢查，都把這些改掉了)。
建議把第二次的能不能改成『是否』，同樣的名詞盡量不要在同一句裡面出現兩次，不然感覺可是會很突兀的喔。

在來就是跟自己能力一樣的式神……
這點要注意，如果說要跟自己打，動做跟招式也都一樣的話，那打起來確實很有趣，但是院長應該也有降低式神的能力，若沒有這麼做，可能就會出現相同招式互相打擊的情況。(畢竟一模一樣能力的敵人差不多都是很後其才會出現的人物)
參考看看……

BY.小迪 2009/5/11

另外，錯字：




> 每人領取一小灌的生命泉水


罐

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

to小迪：

生命泉水副作用不會太恐怖的原因，主要是緩衝期有30分鐘，

如果是30秒的話...應該沒人敢喝吧XD

分身式神的部分，我會注意的。

錯字改好哩。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第十七章：超越自己，殺手協會，複製王鏈。


「記住，要變強的話就得先超越自己。」院長在各個戰場來回走著，「注意力要集中，千萬不能大意，別忘了對手的力量與你相等。」

湖泊旁邊的戰場，修奇正在與他的分身激烈的交戰，不時傳出刀劍碰撞的聲響，另一旁大約二十公尺處的天雪則是手持長槍激戰著，長槍上的劍氣，在地上留下一道道深深的痕跡，而另一處比較遠的地方，月空手持白色法杖，不時發出一根根銳利的冰住，或者一道道巨大的火牆，有時又發出一道道耀眼的閃電。

「月空，詠唱咒語的速度可以再快點，以後要面對的對手，對方可能是魔導師級別的，要在戰鬥中佔優勢，詠唱咒語的速度是關鍵。」院長提醒著月空。

眾人就這樣戰鬥了兩小時，中間休息二十分鐘後，又繼續開始，一直到中午，院長才要大家停下來吃午餐。

「看了你們的戰鬥一整個早上，我大概抓出了幾個缺點，首先，修奇你的雙刀流基本上算是可以，不過有時候攻擊的空隙太大，對手要是觀察細微，很容易遭到反擊，」院長幫眾人各添了一滿飯，「在來天雪你的鬥氣操控還要在加強，雖然在長槍上加上鬥氣可以增加攻擊距離跟殺傷力，不過有時候卻會浪費多餘的鬥氣。」

「那我的缺點還是咒語的詠唱速度嗎？」月空吞了口飯，問著身旁的院長。

「目前就只有這點而已，其他大致上都可以了。」院長慈祥的笑了笑，「最後，則是灰風，你鬥氣的操控基本上算很完美了，不多不少，在過幾天你就可以先回去看能否繼承『風之王鏈』了。」

「謝謝院長。」灰風將口中的食物吞下去，開心的回道。
--------------------------
　　距離獸人帝國數百公里外的絕望城，一棟高樓內，三匹毛色不同的狼正在討論著事情。

「長老，要不要增派一些眼線到兩大帝國去呢？」身穿白色斗篷，較為年輕的黑狼問著身旁的老白狼。

白狼頓了頓，緩緩開口道：「要增派眼線的話是可以，只要遊庵可以調出一些人手就好。」

一旁的老棕狼疑惑的回頭：「要眼線幹麻？」

「只是這樣比較能盯緊兩大帝國關於記者會的動向，夜半回報的情報，可能也會變更。」沉吟片刻，黑狼說出了他的看法，「這樣才能隨時掌握最新資訊，必要的話記者會當天就可以動手處理掉兩個帝國的高層人員。」

這番話讓老白狼跟遊庵隨即討論著，片刻之後，似乎已經討論出結果來：
「那倒是沒問題，我就各調派一名夜瞳殺手。」

「謝謝長老，以您殺手協會長老的身分，這樣的調動應該滿合理的吧？」黑狼望向一旁的遊庵。

「沒問題，反正最近接的委託也不多，調派起來容易多了。」遊庵頓了頓，一雙眼又望向窗外，「倒是白利亞斯，你不是已經讓來到人類帝國那了？」

「他身上有重要的任務。」白利亞斯頓了頓，「倒是你指派夜瞳殺手沒有關係嗎？協會裡的夜瞳殺手不多吧？」

　　所謂的夜瞳殺手，便是跟強大的劍聖或者魔導師同等級別的高手，就某種程度來說，夜瞳殺手甚至比一般的劍聖和魔導師還要來的恐怖，在這塊大陸上，人們寧願同時面對兩名劍聖或者魔導師，也不願面對一名在暗處的夜瞳殺手。

　　一名高階的夜瞳殺手，可說是地獄惡魔一般的存在，對魔導師這類不善近戰的人來說，可說是一場惡夢。

「反正只是短期任務，沒有關係。」遊庵漫不經心的回道。

「那就好。」白利亞斯似乎相當滿意。
----------------------------
　　而鄰近絕望城的人類帝國，一間陰暗的密室裡，周圍堆滿了電腦，中央的平台上，一群科學家圍在平台的四邊，每人手上各拿著一台小型電腦，螢幕上是密密麻麻的圖文。

「力量穩定度：百分之八十。」一名長髮的女人盯著手上的電腦。

「整體穩定度：百分之九十。」一名較年長的男人說著。

「很好，就快完成了，這樣子就能獲得更多資金來做研究。」一名像是頭領的中年男子滿意的說著，嘴角泛起一抹微笑。


待續。

----------


## a70701111

第十七章
修練部分真的偏少，可能是想要劇情像前走的關係。
主要是後面的戰鬥，不過若把這篇的修練當做練習的話，說不定會比較好。
因為小說中的戰鬥部分還有表情等等是很難表現的。
兩邊都寫的關係，讓讀者對於後面的理解會多一些……要小心掌握，不然一下子放出來，就沒有驚訝的樣子了。

似乎有錯字：

「倒是白利亞斯，你不是已經讓來到人類帝國那了？」

？

BY.小迪 2009/5/14

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

感謝小迪的建議喔，修練部份後面還是會有的。




> 似乎有錯字： 
> 
> 「倒是白利亞斯，你不是已經讓來到人類帝國那了？」 
> 
> ？


那是人物的名字喔，來‧征。

可以查看一下人物資料設定。

----------


## a70701111

恩……
不過那個字是？來X‧征
我發音不出來。
看來就不是錯字了。
既然後面還有修練，那篇幅應該就會頗大。
小小的期待一下吧……

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

TO小迪：

那個字唸作：一ㄡˇ

因為是滿少見的字。

恩恩，請期待吧。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第十八章：眾人的進步，中級的門檻，失控。


　　在院長的安排下，眾人每天的修行進度都大致有了雛型，每天早飯後都得服用一小灌生命泉水，在變化成獸型，繼續鍛鍊操控鬥氣以及魔力的技巧，持續到中午，下午則是和分身式神實戰，幾天下來，除了天雪之外其他人都有明顯的進步，而灰風跟月空更是已經突破了中級的門檻，把院長樂壞了。

「喝阿！」灰風一聲大喝，舉起手中的太刀，重擊了式神分身，將分身震退了數步，但隨即又穩住腳步，擺好迎擊的姿勢。

　　不塊是跟自己擁有同等力量的式神，儘管跟一開始比起來自身的鬥氣跟實力有了明顯的增長，但灰風仍不敢大意。

小心使得萬年船，鬼知道在大意之下，會受到多麼嚴重的傷害。

　　另一旁的修奇，則是雙手舉著匕首，和分身交戰著，在修奇眼中，分身的速度快的驚人！甚至還會自己施展風系加速魔法，此外心機更是過人，常常冷不妨的發動攻擊，讓修奇防不勝防。

「可惡。」暗中罵了一聲後，就在這瞬間，修奇感覺眼前一花，分身仗著風系魔法的加持已經來到修奇的眼前。震驚之下，左手的匕首下意識的一橫，身體本能地一側，驚險的擋住分身閃電般的匕首。

「我說過可不能大意阿。」院長沉穩的聲音從旁邊傳來，讓修奇重新穩住陣腳後，隨即又和分身殺的難分難解。

　　而在遠處的月空，驚險的閃過舖天蓋地而來的冰椎後，迅速的低聲呢喃，一道道沖天的火牆將分身圍了起來，但不到一分鐘，分身施展了水系高級魔法，暴衝水波，將火牆撲滅，隨後水波幻化一條水龍，張口像月空咬去。

水系高級魔法，水龍波？

　　這兩種魔法就連高級大魔法師都無法施展自如，眼前自己的分身卻像呼吸一樣，簡簡單單的就施展出來，還組成可怕的魔法連續技，莫非眼前分身的力量在自己之上？

　　電光石火之間，月空趕緊揚手施展了魔法護罩，擋住了水龍的攻擊。

「不錯，詠唱咒語速度跟之前比起來，是快了點，不過還不夠。」院長不知何時來到了月空的身後，「你應該發現了吧？我偷偷灌注一點魔力到式神上，稍微強化了他的力量。」

「院長你真是的！」月空大吼，隨後又施展了強大的雷系魔法，阻止了分身的攻勢。

「我先走了，呵呵。」院長笑笑，隨後又瞬移到別的戰場。

　　另一方面，身為大陸上罕見的魔劍師，藍野一邊用風系魔法加持自己，一邊用手上的長劍跟分身廝殺著，而分身更是不時地加持火系強化魔法，跟土系防禦魔法，讓藍野吃了不少苦頭。

　　與一般的劍師和魔法師不同的是，魔劍師一般都會同時修練體內的鬥氣與魔力，但是在修練上卻比劍師跟魔法師更加辛苦，耗費的時間也相當的長，因此大陸上的魔劍師人數少的可憐，但修練到高階後，其強大的戰鬥力不輸給劍聖或者魔導師。

　　在大略看過眾人的戰鬥後，院長滿意的點了點頭，而天雪則是因為操控鬥氣的技巧還不夠純熟，暫時停止了實戰。

「天雪，我有些事情得回國務院一下，大概兩小時之後就會回來。」院長瞬移到變成獸型正在專心修練的天雪身旁。

「我知道了。」天雪睜開眼，看了院長一眼，隨後又閉上眼睛，繼續修練。

「好好加油吧。」看到天雪這樣努力的修練，院長笑了笑，隨後用召出魔法傳送陣，消失在洞穴中。

　　院長消失後，天雪悄悄睜開雙眼，確定其他人都還在戰鬥著，絲毫沒有任何分神下，天雪緩緩來到生命之湖旁邊，再次抬頭確認其他人都還在認真廝殺後，天雪刻意壓低身子，低頭大口大口的喝著生命泉水。

　　大概喝了院長給平常給的份量的三倍多之後，天雪滿意的回到原來的位置，繼續閉目專心修練，剛開始的幾分鐘，天雪還能操控鬥氣去跟生命能量融合，但是到了後來，卻感到相當吃力，生命能量不受控制的在體內橫衝直撞，宛如脫疆的野馬一般。

「啊……」劇痛之下，天雪情不自禁的悶哼一聲。

天雪咬牙忍住疼痛，再度運起體內的鬥氣，想圍繞住生命能量，但徒勞無功，生命能量所到之處，都感到一陣陣刺痛，眨眼間，體內的生命能量突破了天雪的鬥氣，慢慢的膨脹起來。

剎那間，天雪趕緊變回獸人型，運起體內的鬥氣，希望能壓制生命能量，但毫無用處，生命能量一瞬間爆發開來，無論如何也壓制不住，頓時渾身火熱。

　　隨著時間的拖延，他感覺情況越來越嚴重，在壓制不住的情況下，生命能量終於透過天雪身上所有的毛孔，爆發了出去，要是其他人這時候望向天雪這邊，會發現天雪全身都閃耀著銀光。

　　在生命能量爆發的期間，天雪感覺身體越來越無力，在生命能量爆發完之後，天雪睜開雙眼，驚訝的發現自己的雙手已經爬滿了皺紋。

「這到底是怎麼回事？」聲音越發蒼老而乾澀，天雪勉強的走到湖水旁邊，透過清澈的湖面看到自己的倒影，原本英俊的臉孔已經佈滿皺紋，下巴的鬍鬚更是長達半尺，此時，天雪感到眼前一黑，意識越來越模糊，雙腿顫抖著，就這樣倒臥在湖水旁邊，倒下的期間還隱約的聽到修奇的呼喊聲。


待續。

----------


## a70701111

第十八章：眾人的進步，中級的門檻，失控。
這樣的戰鬥，應該是夠了。
飲用生命泉水所發生的副作用天雪也知道，為什麼又要喝？
是因為進度的問題？
感覺上這位角色之後應該會被救回來吧。
院長看人的眼光的確是不錯，這次有點看走眼了。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

TO小迪

姆，原因的話，下一章就會知道了，

天雪會被救回來的，堂堂飛賊四天王可不會這樣就玩完啦。

請期待下章吧。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第十九章：還原魔法，交談，王鏈的試煉。


　　迷迷糊糊中，天雪感覺到有股波動正流入自己的身體，他緩緩睜開雙眼一看，只見院長不知道什麼時候已經趕了過來，甚至連紅蓮還有銀也過來了，手裡的法杖發出一圈圈淡淡的綠光，彷彿正在施展著什麼魔法。

「天雪，你醒了阿？」一旁的修奇憂心忡忡。

「我……」天雪話還沒說完，便被院長伸手制止。

「先別說話，我盡可能讓你恢復一些體力。」院長語氣凝重，「我不是說了嗎？生命泉水雖然可以帶來相當大的好處，但是副作用可不是好玩的。」

「真的……很對不起。」天雪緩緩說道，「我只是想趕上大家的進度而已，這是為了銀還有我自己……」

院長嘆了一口氣，「總之現在你就先好好修養吧，兩星期後的記者會，看你恢復的情況如何，我在決定要不要讓你跟去。」

「我知道了……」天雪閉上雙眼，讓院長幫他治療。

　　不知道過了多久，天雪慢慢的醒了過來，發現自己身處在一道綠色魔法陣中央，而院長坐在一旁，正閱讀著一本厚重的書籍。

　　一看到天雪醒來，院長馬上起身來天雪身旁：「如何？好點了嗎？」

「是好點了，但是全身還是有點無力。」天雪似乎想坐起來，卻被院長制止。

「你要不要變成獸型看看，這樣應該比較好走動。」院長似乎相當擔心天雪，「我施展了還原魔法，但是效果並不怎麼好，不過總比放著不管好。」

「抱歉了，院長。」天雪變成獸型，望向院長緩緩說著。

「別說了，以前我跟獸王修行的時候，他也常發生這種事。」院長慈祥的笑笑，「最後都是拜託灰靈長老，才讓他恢復的。」

「那他花了多久時間？」

「每天兩次使用還原魔法治療，每次一小時的話，起碼也需要十天的時間。」院長翻了翻手上的書籍，「不過因個人體質不同，每個人恢復的時間也不一樣。」

「是嗎……」天雪的臉色沉了下去。

　　十天阿，說長不長說短不短，但是這十天下來，不知道其他人又會進步到何種程度，想到這天雪的臉色就沉了下來，右爪在地板上抓出四道爪痕。

「要恢復生命泉水失控造成的精力流失，本來至少要一個月，還好灰靈長老有紀錄治療方法，否則你恐怕很難恢復年輕了。」沉吟片刻，院長緩緩說道：「也快傍晚了，先來吃晚餐吧，晚餐後再治療一次。」

「恩。」天雪緩緩站了起來，邁步走向湖水旁。

　　雖然說有恢復了一些，但天雪還是走的非常緩慢，才剛走到湖旁邊，天雪感覺身體又無力了起來，緩緩趴在地上，閉目養神。

「他是天雪阿？還真看不出來。」坐在天雪身旁的銀，頑皮的摸了摸天雪的背部，「在你恢復前就先叫你天雪爺爺吧。」

「少挖苦我了。」天雪苦笑著，「倒是你的傷勢都恢復了嗎？」天雪望向身旁的銀，一雙衰老的眼在望向銀的胸口部分。

「多虧紅蓮的結界，已經沒事了。」銀笑了笑，伸手拿了盤肉放到天雪的眼前，「好了，天雪爺爺你快吃飯吧。」

「別叫我爺爺。」天雪用尾巴掃了銀的臉。

「好好，抱歉啦，天雪爺爺。」銀依然笑容滿面。

「你這小子！」

　　眾人看到天雪跟銀的舉動，都笑了起來，晚餐就在眾人的歡笑聲中度過。
「灰風，你現在可以先回去找灰靈長老了。」院長來到灰風身旁，「我回去的時候，有順便跟長老討論過，讓你繼承王鏈的事情。」

「這麼快阿？爺爺他答應了嗎？」灰風一臉疑惑，雖然修煉開始不久，院長就跟他提過，想不到這麼快。

「他答應了，你現在就透過魔法陣回去吧。」院長笑笑，伸手招出了一道圓形的魔法傳送陣。

「恩，回來的時候，我會是風之王的。」不知道為什麼，灰風感到相當有自信，笑著走入了魔法陣，幾秒後就回到了獸人主宮殿。

　　夜色已經暗了下來，主宮殿內燈火通明，除了獸王跟灰靈外沒有其他的獸人在裡面。

「看樣子你修煉的很不錯嘛，灰風。」灰靈站在獸王的身旁，高興的望著灰風。
「是阿，爺爺。」灰風注意到，宮殿的正中央擺著一張桌子，桌子上有兩條精緻的手鏈。

「總之先開始吧。」獸王沉聲說著。
　　灰風走到了桌前，咬破右手食指，將血低到『王鏈』上：「吾在此立下鮮血之契約，請汝回應吧。」

　　灰風的腳下閃出了銀白色的魔法陣，灰風將『王鏈』帶到雙手上，魔法陣閃爍了幾下便消失了。

「失敗了嗎？」灰風心裡想著，但過不了多久，意識似乎就被某種東西帶走，眼前一黑，來到了一個奇怪空間內。

「這裡是？」灰風望了望四周，但四周卻是一片白花花的。

「這是我創造的空間。」灰風的身旁傳來一個沉穩的聲音 。

　　灰風望向聲音傳來的方向，一頭銀白色的狼，站在那邊，狼的兩隻前腳都帶著一條銀色的腳鏈，不同的是，他比一般的狼大了一些。

「我先自我介紹，我就是『風之王鏈』，你就叫我克魯伊夫吧。」銀白狼打量著灰風，「別人都報上姓名了，你怎不做個回應呢？小子。」

　　小子？灰風不自覺的火氣上了來。

「可別想在這亂來阿，這裡可是我的領域空間。」克魯伊夫緩緩一笑，「你不報上名也罷。」

「灰風‧克勞斯。」灰風沉聲喝道，「你就是『風之王鏈』？」

「我剛不就說過了嗎？」看著灰風的反應，克魯伊夫似乎相當高興，「好了，不說廢話，你想成為我的繼承者，就得先通過我的試煉，讓我承認你有資格成為『風之王』。」

「你不用那麼急吧，克魯伊夫。」兩人的身旁產生一波漣漪，只見灰靈長老手持白色木杖，出現在空間內。

「爺爺，你怎麼也進來了？」灰風一臉不解。

「這等等在解釋，好久不見了，克魯伊夫。」長老笑笑，望向克魯伊夫。

「你老了阿。」克魯伊夫緩緩開口。

「自從被你拒絕後，都過了這麼多年，我當然會老阿。」沉吟片刻，長老一臉輕鬆的說著，「倒是你還是一點都沒變。」

「哼，你沒事情的話，我想開始進行試煉了。」克魯伊夫冷哼一聲，別過頭去望著灰風，「小子，不要以為你是灰靈的孫子我就會放水。」

「我叫做灰風！」灰風感到相當不悅，自己好歹也成年了。

「呵呵，等你通過我的試煉我在考慮要不要改口。」克魯伊夫笑了笑，「灰靈，沒事的話請你先離開這空間吧。」

「你還在為那件事生氣阿？」長老依然笑著。

「總之，你先離開吧，等試煉完我們在來聊聊。」克魯伊夫望著灰靈，沉聲說道。

「等會見吧。」灰靈揚揚手裡的法杖，就消失在空間內，留下一波若有若無的漣漪跟魔力波動。

「我們開始吧。」克魯伊夫一個上空翻身，雙腳著地瞬間，變成一名黑色大衣的中年狼人，雙手的手腕都帶著一條手鏈。

「試煉的內容？」

「很簡單。」克魯伊夫笑了笑，「就是打倒我。」
---------------------
  回到現實的灰靈，走到桌子後方的椅子上坐下。

「老爸，你想灰風他能通過試煉嗎？」獸王憂心忡忡，打從灰風剛剛倒下去，他便把灰風抱到長老室的長椅上，到現在都難以平靜下來。

「放心吧，那孩子可以的。」灰靈戴上半月型眼鏡，將桌上一本厚重書籍翻開，開始閱讀，「你這個做父親的，總得相信自己的兒子吧？」

「好吧，倒是老爸你以前的事情，到底為什麼會發生？」獸王拉了張椅子在桌前坐了下來。

「說來話長了。」灰靈嘆了口氣，望向一旁躺在長椅上的灰風，「等他通過試煉，在來聊聊吧。」


--待續。

----------作者區---------

看完文記得回覆喔，您的回覆是敝狼創作的動力~(炸飛)

----------


## a70701111

第十九章：還原魔法，交談，王鏈的試煉。
老到這樣？沒死算奇蹟了。
這次的王鏈跟知前的不一樣，多了個試煉的部分。
是因為這組王鏈有特殊意義？
但是試煉的方法並不會驚訝……
不過基本上王鏈應該會放水吧XD

如果說白理雅斯納編也有王鏈會這樣就會更有趣拉。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

to小迪

天雪的話，現在應該已經變成9X歲的老人了XD，不過還不會讓他領便當。

王鏈的部分，這邊算一個伏筆吧(被炸飛)

想要王鏈放水，先叫灰風拿錢來XD

----------


## kl122002

有趣的地方開始來了, 
原來王鍊裡是這樣的, 住了一頭大狼神.
灰風會失敗嗎? (若按某主角定律就看似是會的說)

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

> 有趣的地方開始來了, 
> 原來王鍊裡是這樣的, 住了一頭大狼神. 
> 灰風會失敗嗎? (若按某主角定律就看似是會的說)


姆，灰風究竟會不會失敗，請繼續鎖定新的章節吧。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第二十章：王鏈的力量，十年前的戰爭，意外的訪客。


　　一望無際的一塊荒地，只有幾顆大樹和一堆岩壁，兩名狼人正激烈的交戰著，但其中一名灰狼人似乎處於下風。

　　灰風狠狠的撞向一塊岩石，嘴腳流出一絲鮮血，臉色痛苦。

「站起來。」克魯伊夫走到灰風面前，一雙眼冷冷望著灰風「這樣就結束啦？小子。」

「還沒呢！」灰風揚手就是一道風刃，卻被克魯伊夫輕鬆閃開。

「不錯，不過還是太天真了。」克魯伊夫右手一揚，又是一股強大的風壓，讓灰風寸步難行。

　　灰風的雙手在胸前交叉擋住了風壓，但仍然被震退數步，不過他立即穩住，雙手上的『王鏈』放出耀眼的銀光，一道風形成的障壁擋住了克魯伊夫強大的風壓，「你不要給我太超過了！」灰風雙手往兩旁一張，克魯伊夫強大的風壓隨即被化解，眼前的地上出現了一個坑洞。

「很好。」克魯伊夫讚賞的點點頭，隨即緩緩走向灰風，「不過呢…」

　　就在灰風疑惑的瞬間，克魯伊夫右手往上一揚，一道巨大的風刃向灰風飛去，還在地上畫出一道不淺的痕跡。

　　千鈞一髮之間，灰風側身閃過了風刃，風刃在灰風背後的岩壁，切成兩半，切口平整光滑，讓灰風驚訝的瞪大雙眼。

「再戰鬥中，任何時候都不准鬆懈。」克魯伊夫釋放出強大的力量，殺氣騰騰，「你剛剛要是慢了幾秒，你現在早就受重傷了。」

　　看著克魯伊夫強大的力量，灰風頭一次感到恐懼，從以前到現在，不管是什麼任務，都沒有這麼恐懼過。

　　難道，這就是『風之王鏈』的真正力量？

「你不攻擊的話，我要先上囉。」克魯伊夫右手在虛空一抹，灰風的四周出現了三個巨大的龍捲風。

　　大驚之下，灰風趕緊跳出了龍捲風的包圍網，並揚手發出了幾道風刃，但全被克魯伊夫輕鬆的化解。

「怎麼啦？剛剛的氣勢到哪去了？」克魯伊夫冷冷的笑著，「像你這種小子想駕馭我，根本還差的遠呢。」

「你少看不起人了！」受到克魯伊夫的挑釁，灰風大怒，雙手一揚就是兩道巨大的風刃。

「唉，所以我才說你是個小鬼阿…」克魯伊夫嘆了口氣，右手輕輕揮了一下，灰風的風刃瞬間消失的無影無蹤。

　　就在這瞬間，灰風來到克魯伊夫的後方，手一揚又是一道風刃。

「你不要太小看我了。」克魯伊夫冷眼望著灰風，左手一張，不只將風刃化解，更將灰風震飛了老遠，重重摔在地上，「不是風刃大就一定贏，重點是風的密度。」

　　灰風緩緩站了起來，雖然受了不少傷，眼神卻相當堅定，情緒似乎緩和了下來。

「很好的眼神，小子。」克魯伊夫點了點頭，「我要上了。」

「放馬過來吧。」灰風語氣相當堅定，擺出了準備迎擊的架式。

「你可要當心了，接下來我會認真的跟你打。」克魯右手在空中迅速畫了一下，一道風刃快速的飛向灰風。
　　
　　雖然風刃不大，但卻讓灰風感到相當危險，迅速跳向一旁，避開了風刃，風刃飛向灰風原本站立的地方，『轟』的一聲，炸出了一個大洞，灰風下意識的雙手護在胸前，向後方滑了幾公尺才停下。

「懂了嗎？這就是我說的風的密度。」克魯伊夫伸出右手食指，左右晃動，隨即一道小型的風輪繞著他的食指轉動，「兩個人的風相碰，密度大的一方絕對勝出，密度越大，風的威力也就越大。」

　　隨著克魯伊夫食指的晃動，小風輪越變越大，最後在他手腕上快速轉動，變成一個中空的輪盤。

「你可要躲好囉。」克魯伊夫手一揚，風的輪盤向脫線的風箏般，迅速飛向了灰風。

　　跟剛剛一樣，灰風迅速的閃開，輪盤飛向不遠處一塊巨大的岩壁，只聽到『轟』的一聲，岩壁炸的粉碎。

「什麼？」灰風驚訝的轉頭望向岩壁。

「不要一直閃躲，我要你試著操控風，用身體去感受風，進而駕馭風。」克魯伊夫緩緩說著，揚手又是一道風輪。

　　不同的是，這次灰風選擇擋下風輪，雙手交叉護在身前，手上的『王鏈』放出強烈的銀光，一道巨大的風之障壁擋下了風輪，但卻擋不下來，風輪穿過灰風施展的障壁，在灰風左手臂上畫出一道傷口，鮮血直流。

「很好，雖然沒擋下來，至少還不錯了。」克魯伊夫似乎對灰風越來越有興趣，「好了，先休息吧。」

　　什麼！？灰風一臉疑惑，不解的望向眼前的克魯伊夫，「等等，這樣就要休息了？」

「幹麻？不想休息阿？」克魯伊夫望著灰風，似乎他也感到驚訝。

「才打了一個半小時吧，繼續。」灰風擺出了架式，一臉認真。

「哈，哈哈哈！你這小子真是有趣。」出乎意料的是，克魯伊夫大笑著，「我以為你會跟灰靈一樣，我說休息就休息，想不到你遺傳到雪月。」

「等等，你認識我媽媽？」灰風瞪大雙眼，似乎不相信。

「姆，灰靈那老狼沒跟你說阿？」克魯伊夫在原地坐下，手指一彈，原本的荒地就變化為一片草原。

　　此時，灰靈跟獸王出現在灰風的身後，灰靈握著手裡的法杖，慢慢走向克魯伊夫，並在他身旁座了下來。

「什麼叫老狼阿？我可還沒認老喔。」灰靈口氣有點不悅。

「唉，都老了還逞什麼強？」克魯伊夫笑著望向灰靈，「倒是你跟你兒子，沒把那件事跟那小子說嗎？」

「我叫灰風！」灰風氣憤的喊著。

「你不說的話，我就代替你說吧，灰靈。」克魯伊夫的視線回到灰風身上，一改剛剛輕鬆的態度，口氣變的相當莊重，「你母親是前任『風之王』。」

「什麼？」灰風一臉驚訝，彷彿克魯伊夫說的話是天方夜譚，「爺爺，他說的是真的？」

　　灰靈點了點頭，「沒錯，很抱歉隱瞞了你。」沉吟片刻，灰靈頓了頓，又繼續說道：「她成為『風之王』三年後，就在戰爭中陣亡了。」

「是雪月她要求我跟你爺爺別跟你說的。」一旁的獸王終於開口，表情相當凝重，「雪月在死前要我跟他保證，別把她是『風之王』的事跟你說，直到我跟你爺爺認為時機到了再讓你知道。」

「為什麼不讓我知道？」灰風相當激動，聲音漸漸提高，「甚至還騙我說媽媽她是生病死了？」

「這一切都是為了『轟之王鏈』。」灰靈的這句話讓灰風整個愣住，「十年前那場戰爭，人類的一名將軍私自挑起了戰火，目標是『轟之王鏈』，你母親在那場戰爭中，親自率軍征戰，想不到絕望城裡的組織也加入戰鬥了，雙方殺的難分難解，那名人類將軍被那組織的人殺了，你母親為了守護『轟之王鏈』不惜與那組織的人戰的兩敗俱傷，最後那人是被趕來援軍所擊殺。」灰靈邊說邊握緊手裡的法杖，「最後經證實，那名人類將軍跟那組織串通好，企圖奪取『轟之王鏈』，而策劃這件事的人，正是白利亞斯。」

　　灰風沉默了，眼淚緩緩流了下來，「這一切都是為了『王鏈』？」

「沒錯，『王鏈』的力量相當強大，只要被有心人拿到，然後被『王鏈』認同，便能做出任何可怕的事情。」獸王緩緩說著。

「白利亞斯為何這麼想得到『王鏈』？」灰風哽咽著，「就為了『王鏈』就算犧牲無數人的生命，也要拿到手嗎？」

「這我就不知道了。」灰靈嘆了口氣，「克魯伊夫你說呢？」

　　灰靈的這句話，讓灰風跟獸王不約而同望向克魯伊夫。

「我也不是很清楚，一千年前我們被創造出來後，卻因為獸人跟人類都貪婪我們的力量，發生無數戰爭，最後，當時的獸王跟人類的國王，聯手封印了我們，雙方定下停戰協議也發誓永遠都不得靠近封印的地方，但只持續了四百年，人類跟獸人又發生戰爭，進而解開『王鏈』的封印，之後的歷史我想你們都有記載。」克魯伊夫頓了頓後，沉聲說道：「據說，除了我們以外，神又創造了另一組『王鏈』，但那組『王鏈』的能力跟名字我們也不是很清楚，但是有些古老的書籍似乎有記載。」

「看來得到聯合國會的圖書館去找了。」灰靈緩緩開口，「有些古書都被收在聯合國會的圖書館。」

「那聯合國會就是在那封印解開的那段期間創立的？」灰風擦乾眼淚，望向灰靈。

「沒錯，獸人跟人類帝國各派一名長老，擔任會長以及副會長，專門協調兩種族間的紛爭，當初最先找到的兩組『王鏈』也是這樣分配的，為了雙方實力的平衡。」沉吟片刻，灰靈緩緩開口：「幾百年來會長幾乎都是輪流擔任，現任會長如果是獸人，那下任會長就是人類，這樣也是為了平衡。」

「好了，聯合國會的事情我可不想聽。」克魯伊夫不耐的說著，「小子你想知道為何我拒絕你爺爺嗎？」

「等等，克魯伊夫你…」灰靈似乎想阻止克魯伊夫繼續說下去，但徒勞無功，克魯伊夫還是說了。

「二十幾年前，你爺爺剛成為獸王，不久就跟白利亞斯大戰，那傢伙跟你爺爺的想法不一樣，他憎恨人類，最後還想竊取『轟之王鏈』。」克魯伊夫像是在說故事般，向灰風說著。

　　一旁的灰靈只是輕輕的搖搖頭，接著說道：「那場戰鬥最後是我贏了，只是我實在不想動手殺了他，為了這件事我還跟克魯伊夫吵架，也被他反噬了。」

「那時候明明只差一點，你就能殺了他，竟然還讓他逃走。」克魯伊夫似乎有點不悅，一雙眼緊緊盯著灰靈。

「你就別再生氣了。」灰靈苦笑。

「為什麼白利亞斯會憎恨人類呢？」灰風不解的望著灰靈。

「他的父母被人類的強盜殺害了。」灰靈頓了頓，「算了，都是過去的事情了，時間也不早了，該就寢了。」

「老灰靈，把你孫子交給我一段時間吧，這段時間讓我來訓練他。」克魯伊夫望向灰靈，「沒問題吧？」

「不用加個老字吧？」灰靈又不悅了起來，「這倒是沒問題，別把他操死阿，該休息還是得休息。」

「這我當然知道。」克魯伊夫笑了笑。

「我們先離開了。」灰靈起身，施展了傳送魔法，便和獸王踏進了魔法陣中。

「灰風，要超越我跟你母親阿。」獸王笑了笑，隨後跟著灰靈消失在魔法陣中。

「小子，先睡一覺吧，明天一早吃完早飯，再繼續。」克魯伊夫拍了拍灰風的肩膀。

「我叫灰風啦！」灰風又大喊。
────────────
　　隔天一早，修奇一行人修煉的山洞外，卻出現了一名身穿黑色西裝跟大衣的人類。

「看來就是這了。」人類嘴腳泛起一抹微笑。



待續。

----------


## kl122002

原來在過去是發生這樣的一件事 ,真是可悲. 
受傷的人為其他人帶來傷害, 悲乎哀哉!

咦? 
年青的灰風還健在耶...
克魯伊夫該把風只吹一些, 一下子把他吹走.

心想克魯伊夫該是一個好好玩的傢伙, 
試改改說話方法, 看上去更是生動.

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

灰風可是主角，這麼快就領便當是不可能的

克魯伊夫好像把灰風當玩具了XD




> 試改改說話方法, 看上去更是生動.


恩，我會試試看的。謝謝建議。

----------


## a70701111

第二十章
嘎？
風之王原來是……這就有驚訝到。
不過這樣的話，天雪所遇到的轟之王，不就是『樑子結大』了？
這組王戀是看到現在，話最多的一組XD
說了很多灰風不知道的事情。
最後多出來的那一組，能力挺神祕的。
(好大的伏筆阿。)
再接近事實一次……

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

to小迪

天雪在夾層地帶遇到的是炎之王喔，

轟之王尚未跟天雪見面過。

又看到小迪的回文導彈了XD

滿滿一排..

----------


## a70701111

嘎？
是炎之王阿？
真是抱歉。
我還是要翻翻前面的再說了。
只不過到後面會不會變成王鍊持有者的戰鬥居多？
(雖然我想這是個必然的過程……)

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第二十一章：巧遇，死訊，初級劍聖。


　　洞穴內，原本在一棵樹下看書的院長，突然站了起來，從空間戒指內取出一根魔法杖，隨後步向出口前，眾人看到院長的異樣，也來到院長身旁。

「院長，發生什麼事了嗎？」月空一臉疑惑的問著。

「有人踏入我事先施展好的探測魔法陣內，但是我感覺不到任何魔力或者鬥氣。」院長臉色凝重，邊說邊緊緊握著手裡的法杖。

　　就在院長回話的同時，一陣腳步聲慢慢從洞口傳來，隨著腳步聲越來越近，眾人也越來越緊張，銀跟月空甚至低聲呢喃，準備施展防禦魔法。

　　終於，洞口中走出了一身黑衣的褐髮人類，蒼白的臉龐上泛著一抹冷冷的笑容，彷彿一尊來自地獄的殺神。

「狄特里希！」修奇握著手裡的匕首，率先撲了上去，但對方只是張手，數十張血紅色卡片形成一面圓盤，擋住了修奇閃電般的匕首。

「哎呀，對之前的夥伴刀刃相向不太好吧？團長。」狄特里希不以為意的笑笑。
「誰是你的夥伴阿！」修奇大怒，施展了風系加速魔法後，閃電般的又發動下一波攻勢，可惜都被狄特里希輕鬆擋下。

「等等，不知道你來這有何目的？」院長伸手制止修奇，一雙眼盯著前方一臉輕鬆的狄特里希。

「只是聽別人說這座森林中，有個強盜集團的首領已經修煉到劍聖的境界，我只是來找那位劍聖交手的。」狄特里希笑了笑，「只是經過這座山洞時，感覺到洞穴內發出些許的能量波動，我就進來看了看而已。」

「如果是這樣的話，請你離開這吧。」院長沉聲說著。

「那倒是沒問題。」狄特里希轉身走向洞口。

　　但修奇卻撲了上去，手中的匕首奮力一刺，但就在距離狄特里希幾公分處，被一面圓盤擋了下來。

「你要是真的想跟我交手，就在兩星期後的記者會吧，我或許會到現場。」狄特里希轉頭冷冷望著修奇，「但是，我希望你能讓我好好享受一下。」

「你這傢伙！」看著狄特里希的反應，修奇大怒，但卻被銀跟藍野拉住。

「冷靜點，修奇。」藍野使勁的扣住修奇的雙手。

「後會有期了。」狄特里希伸手拋出一張符咒，隨即走入地板上浮現出的傳送魔法陣，消失在魔法陣中。

「可惡阿！」修奇像著狄特里希消失的地方大吼著。

「團長，冷靜下來，遲早會再跟那傢伙交手的。」銀鬆開了修奇。

在銀鬆開修奇後，藍野也放開扣住修奇的手，修奇慢慢的冷靜下來。

「看來你跟那傢伙有著深仇大恨呢。」院長收起魔法杖，緩緩走到修奇身旁。

「那傢伙他殺光我們飛賊團的成員，然後消失無蹤。」修奇緩緩說著，「現在他加入了新的組織了，院長，記者會當天，我一定要去。」

　　看著修奇堅定的眼神，院長拍了拍修奇的肩膀：「很好，但是我希望你不要為了你自己的目的而害了整個隊伍。」

「我知道了。」修奇轉身走去。
＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝
　　數百公里外的絕望城高樓內，一名黑衣人人類，撞開房門，衝了進來，讓房內的兩匹狼一臉疑惑。

「長老，不好了，根據來的魔法傳信，我們派去利文薩帝國的夜瞳殺手，被人襲擊身亡。」黑衣人相當激動。

「什麼？」一匹老棕狼大驚失色。

「具體的情況呢？」一旁的老白狼緩緩問著黑衣人。

「根據來傳回來的內容，我們派去的殺手是被一名皇家劍聖擊殺的，他死前放出魔法傳信通知了來。」黑衣人答道。

「該死的人類！」老棕狼一爪擊向身旁的牆壁，在牆壁打出一個坑洞，這樣的舉動讓黑衣人嚇了一跳。

「遊庵，冷靜點。」老白狼望向身旁的夥伴，隨後又望向黑衣人：「你可以先退下了。」

「是。」黑衣人恭敬的答道，隨後退出房間。

「可惡…」遊庵臉色鐵青，身上的能量波動相當明顯，似乎恨不得親手殺了襲擊自己部下的傢伙，「好，很好，皇家劍聖是吧？」

　　看著遊庵的舉動，老白狼輕輕的搖搖頭：「放心吧，這筆帳會跟他們要回來的。」

「白利亞斯，乾脆讓狄特里希也跟我們去吧，他應該很樂意跟劍聖級別的傢伙交手。」遊庵身上的能量波動慢慢減弱，似乎冷靜了下來。

　　白利亞斯懶洋洋的趴臥在地上：「隨便你吧。」
＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝
　　克魯伊夫的領域空間內，又變成一片荒漠的樣子，寸草不生。

「風之刃！」灰風手持太刀，向克魯伊夫砍出了一道風刃。

　　克魯伊夫側身閃過後，右手一揚，瞬間就發出了數道風刃，灰風將刀放在面前，刀身向下，隨著手腕上的王鏈發出光芒，一道風形成的障壁擋住了克魯伊夫的風刃。

「不錯嘛，這麼快就能讓王鏈跟武器配合使用。」克魯伊夫讚賞的點點頭，「那這招如何？」

　　語音剛落，克魯伊夫右手往上一張，天空出現了一個漩渦，接著便是如雨水般落下的相當密集的風刃。

　　但灰風早有準備，給自身加持了風系加速魔法跟土系防禦魔法，灰風的身旁出現一個土黃色的魔法護罩，擋住了落下的風刃，有著魔法護罩的防護，灰風腳尖在地上輕輕一點，眨眼間就來到克魯伊夫面前，手上的刀毫不留情的招呼過去。

　　克魯伊夫雖然閃過了攻擊，但左臉卻被劃出一道大概兩公分的傷口。

「七級疾風步阿？看來你好像有初級劍聖的實力了。」克魯伊夫身手擦掉從傷口流出來的血，一雙眼打量著灰風，彷彿灰風是個有趣的東西一樣。

「你過獎了，我前幾天才通過大劍師的考試而已。」灰風笑了笑。

「這樣阿？那我現在乾脆幫你考試吧，劍聖的考試。」克魯伊夫右手一伸，一把銀色的長劍緩緩出現，「雖然我覺得去考試是多餘的，反正自身有那程度的實力就好，不過你這小子讓我越來越感興趣了。」

「我叫灰風啦！」灰風臉上爆出一條青筋。

「準備好了？」克魯伊夫將長劍指向灰風。

「隨時候教。」灰風舉起太刀，擺出迎擊的架式。


待續。

----------


## a70701111

第二十一章
他們還在訓練吧？
這麼容易就能闖進去的傢伙，看起來確實不簡單。
戰鬥方面的魔法似乎就比較少形容……
比起只單說屬性，不如以比較好的方式來形容。

例如這句：

但灰風早有準備，給自身加持了風系加速魔法跟土系防禦魔法，灰風的身旁出現一個土黃色的魔法護罩，擋住了落下的風刃

改：
但灰風早有準備，嘴念起簡短咒語，綠色的風捲在身上後消失，尖銳之風疾飛接近時，灰風連看都沒看，身旁的土隆起環成一個半圓球形體，風刃硬撞上去往反方向彈開。

如果以這樣的方式來形容，會讓魔法看起來更生動喔。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

to小迪

謝謝小迪的建議喔，蒼我會試試看的。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第二十二章：怪物，天才弓箭手，藍野VS修奇。


　　夕陽西下的絕望城內，一個魔法陣憑空出現在空地上，魔法陣中走出了一名黑衣男子，黑衣男子才剛走了幾步，便緊緊抱住自己的雙臂，全身顫抖。

「阿……都是修奇，害我這麼興奮……」狄特里希張開雙眼，眼神是透露出強烈的殺意，全身上下發出了吞吐不定的紅光，「還不行……要冷靜下來……冷靜……」

　　狄特里希放下手，露出了相當猙獰的臉孔，此時，一名衣著不整的流氓從一旁的巷子中走了出來，狄特里希的雙眼隨即望向他，表情更加猙獰，彷彿飢餓的獅子看到一頭肥美的獵物。

「看什麼？討打是不……」流氓的話還沒說完，就被狄特里希殘忍的分屍，破碎不堪的屍塊掉落到地板，發出了沉悶的聲響，周圍的地板瞬間被染紅一大片。

「總算……冷靜下來了……」狄特里希身上的紅光慢慢消失，猙獰的表情也變回原本冷酷的樣子，接著他走入另一條巷子，消失在黑暗中。

　　「院長，可以弄幾個人形的標靶出來嗎？」紅蓮輕輕走到正在閱讀書籍的院長身旁。

「標靶？你要做什麼？」院長一臉疑惑的抬頭望著紅蓮。

　　此時一旁正在閉目養老的天雪張開雙眼望著院長：「院長還不知道吧，紅連最擅長的不是劍術而是射箭。」

　　聽到天雪的話，院長恍然大悟，從懷裡摸出幾張人形的白紙，遞給紅蓮：「拿去吧，這些應該夠了。」

　　拿到人形白紙後，紅蓮挑了一塊空地，將身上的一絲魔力灌注到白紙上，眨眼間就變成一人高的人形標靶。

　　固定好標靶後，紅蓮走到距離標靶大約五、六十公尺的地方，左手一伸，一道白色光芒從手心竄出，並慢慢變成了一把弓，接著右手一張，一支魔力形成的箭矢就出現在手中，紅蓮把箭矢搭在弓上，並拉開弓，「咻」的一聲，箭矢劃破空氣，筆直的命中人形標靶的頭部。

　　紅蓮的舉動，讓眾人都把目光移到她身上，特別是飛賊四天王的成員，乾脆停下式神分身的行動，看著紅蓮射出一支又一支的魔法箭矢。

「都忘了有多久沒看到紅蓮射箭了。」天雪感慨的說道。

而一旁的銀卻「噗」的一聲笑了出來：「天雪，你怎麼連說話的方式都開始像老人了？」

「你這傢伙！」天雪的臉上爆出一條青筋。

但院長的反應卻相當震驚，闔上書本後，緩緩走到銀的身旁：「紅蓮她控制自身魔力的技巧真是太純熟了。」

「她阿，算是半個魔劍師吧，她不太喜歡看厚重的魔法書，也不是很喜歡拿著刀劍戰鬥，最後她選擇成為弓箭手這條路。」銀的一雙眼仍然望著前方的紅蓮，「她是一名天才弓箭手，現在應該已經有高級疾風獵人的實力，離進階的鷹眼遊俠不遠了。」

　　所謂的疾風獵人，其實就是和大劍師以及大魔法師同個級別的，在大規模協同作戰中，疾風獵人的作用，跟魔法師差不多，都是提供相當程度的火力支援，但疾風獵人的優點，就是本身也有修煉些許的鬥氣，跟完全不會鬥氣的魔法師比起來，差別相當明顯，不過在修煉上也只是比魔劍師輕鬆一點而已，因此不管是獸人的德拉斯帝國，還是人類的利文薩帝國，主要的後援火力，還是以魔法師為主。

　　但是，修煉到高階的弓箭手，還是相當可怕的，恐怖的命中率和殺傷力，往往都是讓人退避三舍。

　　據說，修煉到鷹眼遊俠的境界之後，能在一百公尺遠的地方，就幹掉一支百人的重騎兵大隊。

　　「好了，你們可沒那麼多時間在看紅蓮練箭，乾脆進行下一階段的修煉吧。」院長拍拍手，示意眾人將目光移向自己這邊。

　　等到眾人都把目光移開紅蓮的身上後，院長頓了頓，開口說道：「接下來的修煉，才正式進入實戰，第一組就讓藍野對上修奇吧。」

　　「嘿嘿，正合我意。」藍野陰險的笑著，斜眼望著一旁的修奇。

　　「哦，那麼想討打不成阿？」修奇也回望著藍野。

　　「好了，你們那塊空地上吧，準備好就能開始了。」院長伸手指向不遠處的一塊空曠的草地。

　　藍野跟修奇來到空地後，雙雙拔出了武器，而剩下的人，也跟在他們後方準備觀看這場戰鬥。

　　「上次跟你對打是什麼時候的事了？」修奇甩甩手上的匕首，一雙眼緊緊盯著眼前的藍野。

　　「忘了，總之開始吧。」藍野右手握著長劍，腳尖在地上一點，就發動了第一波的攻勢。

　　「真是心急。」修奇輕鬆回道，眼神卻相當銳利，左手的匕首一橫，「叮」的一聲，擋住了藍野的斬擊，右手的匕首直撲藍野放空的左側，但藍野反應也不差，向後跳開，驚險的閃開近身的匕首，隨即低聲呢喃，一股綠色的風，再身上繞一圈後，隨即消失無蹤，藍野的速度也比剛剛快了一倍，一招拿手的疾風步，眨眼就來到修奇的右側，手上的銀劍也奮力刺出，千鈞一髮瞬間，修奇側身閃開，身上的斗篷卻被劃出一道小小的裂痕。

　　「嘖。」修奇看了一眼前方的藍野，也替自己施展了加速魔法，腳尖一點，就來到藍野面前，雙手的匕首輪番攻擊，迫使藍野不停的防守，很快的，修奇就抓住藍野的一個防守漏洞，左手的匕首往上一揮，將藍野手中的銀劍擊飛出去，接著右手立刻補上攻擊。可惜的是，藍野一個漂亮的後空翻，眨眼就離開匕首的攻擊範圍，雙手在地上一按，前方的地板就隆起形成一道一人高的土牆，硬生生的擋住修奇，自己則是趕緊拿回落在不遠處的銀劍，隨著藍野低聲呢喃，銀劍上就出現了吞吐不定的紅光，遠遠望去就像一把火炎之劍。

　　「真是好險阿，差點就被你砍到了，幸好只劃到衣服。」藍野望了望大衣下擺，一道不小的裂痕。

　　「哼，繼續吧。」修奇冷哼一聲，壓低身子，右腳一蹬，瞬間就來到藍野面前，右手的匕首毫不留情的揮向藍野，「飛賊殺法‧閻羅。」

　　電光石火之間，藍野把長劍舉到前方，擋住了可怕的匕首，卻也被震退數步，修奇抓緊這段空擋，趁機拉近距離，左手的匕首已經蓄勢待發。但是藍野一招劍刃風暴，逼得修奇趕緊向後跳開，但左臉上卻多出一條血痕。

　　「不賴嘛。」修奇伸手抹掉流出來的鮮血，色的瞳孔看著前方的藍野。

　　「你也不錯阿，團長。」藍野將長劍指向修奇：「放馬過來吧。」

　　看了看僵持不下的修奇跟藍野後，院長走到月空跟銀的身後：「你們跟我來吧，你們是第二組。」

　　銀跟月空互望了一眼，便跟院長離開此處的戰場，來到相對偏僻的一個空地，空地四周沒有任何樹木或者岩石。

　　「這樣才會波即到其他人，你們開始吧。」院長笑了笑，接著便邁步走開。

　　「我們開始吧。」銀從空間戒指內取出魔法杖，身上的魔力波動相當明顯，看來相當有自信。

　　「儘管來吧。」月空緊緊握著手裡的白色法杖，身邊凝聚了磅礡的魔力。


待續。

----------


## a70701111

第二十二章：怪物，天才弓箭手，藍野VS修奇。
唔……更新的速度比想像中的快。
你使用話語的時候，多字的情況似乎有減緩一點，但還是不足……
例如：



> 但院長的反應卻相當震驚，闔上書本後，緩緩走到銀的身旁：「紅蓮她控制自身魔力的技巧真是太純熟了。」 
> 「她阿，算是半個魔劍師吧，她不太喜歡看厚重的魔法書，也不是很喜歡拿著刀劍戰鬥，最後她選擇成為弓箭手這條路。」銀的一雙眼仍然望著前方的紅蓮，「她是一名天才弓箭手，現在應該已經有高級疾風獵人的實力，離進階的鷹眼遊俠不遠了。」


改：
院長反應卻相當震驚，闔上書本後，緩緩走到銀的身旁：「紅蓮控制自身魔力的技巧真是太純熟了。」 
「算是半個魔劍師吧，她不太喜歡看厚重的魔法書，也不是很喜歡拿著刀劍戰鬥，最後才選擇弓箭手這條路。」銀的雙眼仍然望著前方的紅蓮，「她是一名天才弓箭手，現在應該已經有高級疾風獵人的實力，離進階的鷹眼遊俠不遠。」

我修掉了很多個字，先說一聲抱歉。
話語跟形容詞方面要注意一下。
像是『的』、『但』、『吧』、『她(他、它)』、『你』、『我』這樣的形容詞，盡量不要相隔太近，避免念起來會斷語。

這篇應該就這樣。
戰鬥部分已經有比較好的形容，下篇加油吧。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

TO小迪：

謝謝小迪的建議喔，在往後的章節中我會改進的。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第二十三章：實戰經驗，啟程，來襲。


　　在克魯伊夫的創造的領域空間內，又是一片寸草不生的荒野，只有廖廖無幾的幾顆大樹，其餘的景象不適褐色的泥土就是雪白的山壁。

　　武器碰撞的鏗鏘聲不停的傳來，不時又傳來一聲聲的怒喝，灰風正在和克魯伊夫鬥的難分難解。

　　「看我的！」灰風從上往下的奮力朝克魯伊夫身上砍去，克魯伊夫的銀劍一橫，「叮」的一聲，擋住了灰風的砍擊，雙方就這樣僵持了十幾秒，此時克魯伊夫淡淡地說：「不錯嘛，接近初級劍聖的實力了，不過還是太天真了。」語音剛落，克魯伊夫手上的銀劍，往上一揮，輕鬆的將灰風連人帶刀擊飛出去。

　　被擊飛的灰風，在空中一個漂亮的後空翻，雙腳才剛著地，克魯伊夫閃電般的來到眼前，手上的銀劍開始了一連串的攻勢，灰風被逼的向後退去，就再灰風快退到一塊山壁時，克魯伊夫果斷地施展了劍刃風暴，千鈞一髮之間，灰風趕緊閃到旁邊，但足足有三人高的山壁，卻有一大半在瞬間化為無數的小石塊，這景象讓灰風大驚失色。

　　「這樣就嚇到啦？」克魯伊夫的語氣帶著一點的輕視，「這不過是普通的劍刃風暴而已，只要修煉到中級大劍師就能施展了。」

　　　「誰跟你說我被嚇到了？」灰風毫不猶豫的頂回去，一招拿手的疾風步，眨眼間來到了克魯伊夫的身後，手上正閃耀著大約三尺紅光的太刀，迅速的往克魯伊夫身上招呼過去，纏繞著鬥氣的太刀，將克魯伊夫砍成兩半，不過那只是高速移動下留下的殘影。

　　就在灰風瞪大眼睛望著消失的殘影之時，克魯伊夫已經在灰風的身後出現，纏繞著強大鬥氣的銀劍往地上一擊，一圈紅色的光環，將灰風震的老遠。

　　「前言撤回！你根本只是個初級大劍師！」

　　灰風臉上瞬間爆岀一條青筋，握著刀的手還顫抖了起來，「一下初級劍聖，一下又降級到初級大劍師，你耍我阿！」

　　「唉，小鬼就是小鬼，真是讓人操心。」克魯伊夫搖搖頭，頓了頓後，開口繼續說道：「的確，你有些技能已經達到了初級劍聖的境界，但是你的實戰經驗真的太少了。」

　　小鬼？灰風臉上的青筋又多了兩條，一雙眼像是要冒出火焰一般，恨不得將克魯伊夫一口吞下去，重重的幾次深呼吸後，他終於開口：「你這隻一千歲的老妖狼，拜託不要小鬼來小鬼去的！」

　　老妖狼！？克魯伊夫氣得差點吐血身亡，二話不說，提起手上的銀劍，衝向了灰風，似乎想把灰風給碎屍萬段！

　　「臭小子，我看你是活膩了！」

　　「誰怕你阿！」

　　兩人又開始一來一往的戰鬥，短時間內，依然鬥得難分難解。

　　克魯伊夫仗著強大的鬥氣，向灰風發出了犀利的攻擊，但灰風也總是在千鈞一髮之際躲過了攻擊，甚至還能找到反擊的機會。

　　「劍刃風暴！」灰風邊吼邊發出一片鋒利的劍刃，直奔不遠處的克魯伊夫，同時，透過已經修練到第七級的疾風步瞬移出去，眨眼就來到克魯伊夫的身後，手上的太刀閃電般的砍向克魯伊夫，雖然克魯伊夫及時逃開，左肩上卻也被灰風砍岀一道傷口，鮮血濺灑到克魯伊夫的臉上。

　　「哼，看來稍微挑釁一下似乎可以讓戰鬥更加有趣阿？」克魯伊夫舔了舔臉上的血，帶著若有若無的笑容望著灰風。

　　「你……」這次換灰風氣得差點吐血，想不到克魯伊夫從剛剛到現在只是在玩而已。

　　「好好看著吧，這才叫真正的劍刃風暴……」克魯伊夫將身上的鬥氣都灌注到手上的銀劍，瞬間就發出一大片鋒利的劍刃，灰風左後方不遠處的一塊比剛剛的岩壁大上兩倍有餘的岩壁，眨眼間就化為無數的小石塊。

　　「只要本身的實力夠，就算是第一級的劍刃風暴，還是可以相當可怕的破壞力，這點你可要記住了。」看了看灰風吃驚的表情，克魯伊夫懶洋洋的說著。

　　「這次要來真的了，你準備好了嗎？」克魯伊夫身上的紅光更加耀眼，銀劍上的紅光也比剛剛更加閃耀。

　　「那當然。」見識過克魯伊夫強大的實力後，灰風不敢再有絲毫鬆懈，運起身上的鬥氣，全神專注，準備迎擊。
＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝
　　時間稍縱即逝，三星期的修煉很快就過去了，國務院外，月空一行人已經準備好，正等著進入魔法陣。

　　「院長，灰風還沒來耶。」月空一身白衣，右手食指戴著空間戒指，體內的魔力波動更加明顯，看來已經達到高級大魔法師的境界了。

　　「根據獸王剛剛的魔法傳信，灰風可能會晚一點才出發，你們先通過魔法陣前往利文薩帝國吧。」院長手中拿個一個卷軸，漫步走向月空面前：「這個帶著，到達那邊後，直接去找傑特森，他應該已經把稍早之前岀發的小隊帶往他們的國務院了。」

　　「我知道了。」月空接過卷軸後，跟著一起修煉的夥伴踏入了魔法陣，眨眼間就消失在魔法陣中。

　　「我們回去吧，天雪。」院長像一旁的國務院成員交代幾句後，轉身走向了在一旁的天雪。

　　儘管已經恢復了不少，但還是不能跟著修奇他們前往利文薩帝國，天雪無奈之下只好跟在院長身旁，回到國務院內。

　　看了看一臉失望的天雪，院長趕緊安慰他：「放心吧，照目前這樣的速度，你在兩個星期內，就會恢復到原本的樣子了。」

　　「我知道了。」聽到院長的鼓勵，天雪的心情好轉了許多。

　　另一方面，來到利文薩帝國的月空等人，迅速找到了傑特森，在拿到簡單的地形圖，以及分配好守衛的地點後，月空和在現場的其他小隊，各自前往負責的地點，渾然不知在一名躲在暗處的黑衣人，已經發出了一道魔法傳信。
＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝
　　就在跟利文薩帝國緊緊相鄰的絕望城內的一棟高樓上，一匹身穿黑色斗篷的老白狼睜開雙眼，銳利的眼神望向了利文薩帝國的國務院。

　　「白利亞斯，時候到了是吧？」白利亞斯身旁的遊庵緩緩開口，兩狼的身後還站著一身黑衣的蒼煌以及義經等人。

　　「我們走吧。」白利亞斯用後腳站了起來，眨眼間就變成一名黑袍狼人，「該是讓這兩個帝國知道，絕望城上層區域的可怕了。」

　　「哼，總算可以好好活動一下了。」遊庵一個上空躍身，著地的瞬間也變化成一身黑袍的狼人型態，不同的是，他手上握著一根漆黑的龍頭法杖。


待續。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第二十四章：聖階的威力，戰場，利文薩帝國。


　　「現在來分配一下人員吧。」白利亞斯轉身望向了蒼煌等人：「義經、蒼煌，，從東邊開始，夜半、狄特里希，從西邊開始，你們都負責製造動亂。」

　　「是。」義經跟蒼煌不約而同的答道，接著蒼煌抖開一幅傳送卷軸，消失在出現的傳送魔法陣中。

　　「遊庵，你跟我從南邊開始吧，他們一定會讓『王鏈』從南邊的撤離的。」白利亞斯從空間戒指內取出一根斑駁的白色魔法杖，「出發吧。」

　　白利亞斯揚揚手裡的魔法杖，眾人的腳下都出現了傳送魔法陣，緊接著相繼消失在魔法陣中。
＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝
　　此時，廣場周邊的各條重要的大道，一組組的人馬正忙著建立起防線以及進行通行管制，以防閒雜人等闖入廣場，造成不必要的麻煩。

　　瑪特爾是利文薩帝國劍師公會的一名小隊長，從加入劍師公會開始，短短的三年內就從初級劍師，通過考試，成為國家認可的高級大劍師，甚至已經快接近初級劍聖的實力，此次任務，他奉命率著自己的小隊進行廣場南邊道路的管制。
　　他相信憑著自己高級大劍師的實力，以及小隊中幾名高級大魔法師坐鎮，這次的任務可以非常輕鬆的完成。

　　就在他想著這次任務完成後，該帶兄弟們去哪裡玩樂時，一名渾身血跡的士兵正快速的朝他的所在地跑來，邊跑還一邊大喊：「隊長，不好了，前方出現兩名狼人魔法師，已經有幾名兄弟被他們幹掉了。」

　　「快！結陣，保護好所有魔法師！」瑪特爾多年的小隊長可不是白幹的，聽到消息後，迅速的指揮自己的小隊排好陣形，準備迎擊。

　　就在他的小隊剛列好陣時，前方不遠處，發生了一場驚天動地的爆炸，揚起了一片遮天蔽月的灰塵，道路旁的房子還倒塌了好幾間。

　　這場爆炸，讓包括瑪特爾在內的所有人，都捏了一把冷汗，陣中的幾名魔法師聯手施展了魔法護罩，以防敵人的突襲。

　　接著從灰塵中，隱約看見兩名狼人緩緩步出，其中一個手持黑色的龍頭法杖，而另一個則是握著一根白色魔法杖，但相同的是，兩名狼人身上都穿著黑色長袍，而且都上了年紀。

　　「嘖，竟然有這麼多人馬。」手持黑色龍頭法杖的老狼人不屑的笑了笑，接著龍頭法杖往地上一擊，瑪特爾一行人所在之處的地板，就往下凹陷形成一個寬約三公尺的坑洞。

　　對他們來說，苦難才剛剛開始，白利亞斯揚手發出了一道沖天的水波，眨眼間就淹沒了坑洞。

　　「你也太狠了吧，竟然直接淹死他們。」遊庵轉頭望向身旁的白利亞斯。

　　「還好啦，不過有人沒死呢。」白利亞斯望著從水中爬出來的幾名魔法師跟劍師，「我真是驚訝。」

　　「少看不起人了！」一名白袍魔法師揚手發出了一連串的火球，直奔白利亞斯。

　　「哼，水淹大軍。」冷哼一聲後，白利亞斯揚手又是一道沖天的水波，前方的道路眨眼間就形成一片汪洋，幾名躲避不及的魔法師就被無情的水波淹沒，消失在水中，現在只剩下包括瑪特爾在內的幾名大劍師了。

　　水淹大軍？可以瞬發這麼恐怖的水系魔法，可見眼前這名老狼人已經達到聖階的境界了。

　　看著實力可怕的白利亞斯跟遊庵，瑪特爾緊緊握著手裡的長劍，接著指揮著自己的剩下的小隊成員：「兄弟們，上阿！」

　　畢竟魔法師在大規模作戰，作用相當明顯，但是論肉搏戰，自己和幾名兄弟絕對是在對方之上。

　　但是，現實並非他所想的那麼簡單，只見遊庵低聲呢喃幾句，揚手發出一道黑色的光環，光環所到之處，所有事物的速度都瞬間慢了下來。

　　「劍刃風暴！」看著可怕的黑色光圈，瑪特爾想也不想，就發出了一片鋒利的劍刃，直直奔向遊庵。

　　「永別了。」白利亞斯冷冷笑著，把魔力加持到魔法杖後，輕輕的呢喃起來，很快，天空出現了點點聖光，隨後幻化成一根根鋒利的聖光箭，向舉著長劍衝來的瑪特爾等人呼嘯而去。

　　聖光箭實在是太多了，雨點般密密麻麻的一大片，不止擊散了瑪特爾的劍刃風暴，還直接當場射殺了所有大劍師。

　　「哼，真是無趣，義經他們應該也除掉不少人了吧？」遊庵看了看滿地的屍體，隨後望向前方，「白利亞斯，又有一隊人馬來了，而且還都是獸人呢。」
　　「那就殲滅他們吧。」白利亞斯冷冷笑著，身邊不知道何時已經凝聚了磅礡的魔力，隨後他低聲呢喃起來，凝聚的魔力越來越多。

　　「難道你……」感受到龐大的魔力波動後，遊庵大驚失色。

　　「烈炎地獄火。」白利亞斯揚手發出了一道沖天的黑色火牆，火牆直奔向前方的獸人小隊，原本一片汪洋的水域，眨眼間就被蒸發殆盡，隨後黑色的火牆將前方的獸人包圍起來，接著，火牆中傳來可怕的慘叫聲，之後慘叫聲越來越弱，待火牆熄滅後，原本的獸人小隊都已經屍骨無存，只剩下一些尚未燒成灰燼的骨頭跟一些裝備。

　　烈炎地獄火，火系魔法中號稱最可怕的魔法之一，但是由於需要的魔力相當多，就連高級大魔法師也無法施展自如，不過卻是大規模作戰中不可或缺的強大魔法。

　　「我們走吧。」白利亞斯沉聲說道，而遊庵也跟上他的腳步，繼續朝廣場前進。
＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝
　　在月空等人所在的東邊道路上，也發生了一場驚天動地的大戰。

　　「這就是獸人國務院的特殊小隊阿，我看也沒什麼嘛。」義經伸手抓住修奇握著匕首的右手，隨後抬腳往修奇的毫無防備的腹部狠狠踢去，將修奇踢飛了出去，並撞上一旁的電線桿後，緩緩滑了下來。

　　「修奇！」藍野趕緊衝上去，但就在快接近修奇的時候，身旁的空氣產生一波漣漪，緊接著，一名藍髮少年憑空出現！

　　似乎是本能的感覺危險，藍野心中一沉，舉著鋒利的長劍，退幾步後，給自己和修奇發動了土黃色的魔法護罩。

　　但藍髮少年手中寒茫一閃，土黃色的魔法護罩就被擊潰，就在藍髮少年發出的風刃要擊中藍野的瞬間，銀揚手發出一道冰牆，擋住了風刃，而紅蓮也在這時候射出了一片密集的箭雨，逼的藍髮少年向後跳去。

　　「沒事吧？」藍野擔心看著緩緩站起來的修奇。

　　「沒事，不過那傢伙不簡單。」修奇抹掉腳嘴腳上的鮮血，銳利的眼神盯著前方一臉輕鬆的義經。

　　「快，結陣，全力支援月空他們！」此時，月空的身後傳來一陣叫喊，原來是德拉斯帝國派來支援的其他小隊，而隊長正式獸人帝國境內數一數二的劍聖。

　　「古爾邦德隊長！」月空向著領頭的灰狼人喊著，「叫你的手下全力以赴，這兩個傢伙不是一般人。」

　　「哼，可以開始了吧？」義經冷冷看著列好陣形的月空等人，「蒼煌，來點風吧。」

　　接下來的景象，讓在場的眾人大吃一驚，蒼煌竟然對著義經發出了一道龍捲風，而不是對著月空等人。

　　面對著向自己襲來的龍捲風，義經腳上的『王鏈』發出了耀眼的白光，慢慢的將龍捲風吸收進去。

　　「再見了。」義經的眼神變的相當銳利，輕鬆的笑容，變成讓人不寒而慄的冷笑，接著抬起右腳，冷不妨的朝月空等人所在的方向踢了出去，「轟之王鏈。」

　　一股巨大的風壓，襲向了月空等人，風壓強大到周圍的房子都被吹垮，地板的石磚被一塊塊掀起，而月空等人就被風壓吞噬，消失在揚起的灰塵之中。


待續。

----------


## kl122002

要沒過來的可怕事情發生了 0_O
主角到底會是及時出現, 
還是...徹底地等世界完蛋了才來?
....
個人選擇後者.(炸...)

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

to kl122002:

這究竟灰風哪時要出現，請期待以後的章節吧。(炸飛

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第二十五章：藍野VS義經，混亂的局面，轟之王壓倒性的實力。



　　在遮天蔽地的灰塵中，義經右腳踩在一塊碎石上，臉上竟是些許失望的笑容，　「哼，這樣就結束啦？」

　　「拜託你仔細看一下，他們根本沒被你殲滅。」蒼煌在一旁冷冷的說著。
　　聽到蒼煌這麼一說，義經的雙眼變的更加銳利，冷冷注視著前方，此時一枝箭矢穿過滿天灰塵，像義經筆直的飛去。

　　「喔，還有人活著阿。」義經的笑容更加燦爛，側身閃過箭矢後，右腳往前一踢，這一踢，讓漫天灰塵瞬間散去，而出現在義經跟蒼煌眼前的是，被神聖護罩圍住，幾乎毫髮無傷的月空等人，而古爾邦德的小隊也在神聖護罩的保護下，幾乎沒有人受到傷害。

　　神聖護罩？看來他們的魔法師至少都有大魔法師的實力了。

　　蒼煌仍然在一旁冷眼旁觀，似乎不打算再加入戰局。

　　「我說，那個叫做修奇的獸人，有沒有興趣來一對一阿？」義經伸手指向藍野身旁的修奇，這個動作充滿了十足的挑釁味道。

　　修奇沉默不語，正想走出去時，卻被藍野伸手阻止，但卻換來對方的一臉疑惑。

　　「修奇，讓我來吧，你去對付另外一個。」藍野平靜的說著。

　　「好吧，但是答應我。」修奇把手放在藍野的肩膀上，「千萬別死阿。」
　　藍野笑著輕輕撥掉修奇的手，轉身走向前，舉起手上鋒利的銀劍，面對著一臉輕視的義經。

　　「換人了阿？」義經漫不經心的說道：「算了，反正遲早都會殲滅你們的。」

　　語音剛落，義經的身上出現了澎湃的鬥氣，全身都籠罩在紅光內，腳上的『轟之王鏈』也閃岀耀眼的白光。

　　「炎龍劍。」藍野呢喃了幾句，鋒利的銀劍也發出耀眼的紅光，遠遠望去彷彿熊熊燃燒的火把，「疾風術。」

　　一陣綠色的龍捲在藍野身上繞一圈後，消失無蹤，不過他的速度卻提升了兩倍左右，腳尖在地板上一點，眨眼就來到義經的眼前，手上的銀劍不偏不倚瞄準了義經的左胸奮力刺去。

　　義經跳到一旁尚未倒塌的房屋屋頂上，避開了藍野的攻擊，但緊接而來的是，鋪天蓋地飛來的銳利冰椎。

　　「嘖，魔劍師？」義經躍到上空一個俐落的後空翻後，才剛著地右腳就往前一踢，強大的風壓逼退了同樣跳到屋頂上來的藍野。

　　「風刃術！」藍野邊吼邊發出了一片銳利風刃，但是義經的眼神卻變的更加銳利，讓藍野本能地的後退數步。

　　「起風了阿。」義經腳上的『轟之王鏈』閃岀白光，將藍野發出的風刃全部吸收進去，「掰掰。」

　　義經的右腳奮力一踢後，前方的屋頂被整片掀起，伴隨著一堆的瓦礫，藍野也被風壓吹到半空中，但苦難才剛開始，義經不知道何時，已經來到藍野的後方，一個下壓踢，就把藍野踢回了地面，還撞出一個坑洞。

　　「混帳……」藍野張口吐出鮮血，用劍支撐著自己，緩緩站了起來，但才剛站起來，義經早已出現在眼前，閃電般的膝擊，往藍野的腹部踢去，另後者痛的彎下腰來。

　　但攻勢卻還沒結束，緊接著往上一踢，藍野的身體往上浮了一呎，義經收腳後，『轟之王鏈』發出了耀眼的光芒。

　　「虎王崩擊。」義經的眼中閃過一絲讓人不寒而慄的紅光，接著毫不留情的往藍野，毫無防備的腹部踢去，後者向後飛去，撞破了後方房屋的牆壁。

　　「藍野！」一看到藍野被踢飛出去後，銀趕緊衝過去，但還沒等他走到牆壁上的破洞前，蒼煌卻突然出現在他眼前。

　　瞬間移動！？銀趕緊施展了神聖護盾，全身被一團金光圍住，以防對方冷不妨的突襲。

　　「這場戰鬥還沒結束，請你退開。」蒼煌冷冷的說著，手上的『王鏈』也閃耀著藍光，「你敢出手幫忙，我就殺了你。」

　　「你的對手是我！」修奇握著匕首，詭異的出現在蒼煌的身後，但等他揮刀攻擊時，後者卻已經消失在他的眼前，眨眼就姿態輕鬆的出現在他的右方。

　　「銀，進去看看藍野，我會幫你擋住這小鬼的。」修奇對著銀喊道，同時握緊手上的匕首，一雙眼緊緊盯著蒼煌。

　　「我知道了。」銀趕緊衝向洞口，不過才等衝到洞口附近，蒼煌詭異的出現在他眼前，臉上帶著冷冷的殺意。

　　「這小鬼……」修奇大驚失色，轉身衝向了銀，卻沒想到義經身影一躍，來到了他的眼前。

　　「霸氣腳。」義經左腳往地上用力一踏，地板被踏出一個坑洞，強烈的氣流震得修奇往後退了術步。

　　此時，蒼煌手上的『王鏈』發出了更加耀眼的藍光，就在此時，古爾邦德小隊的魔法師不約而同的揚手發出一連串的火球，迫使蒼煌趕緊跳開。

　　而就在同時，藍野卻從房子的左側現身，低能呢喃幾句後，蒼煌跟義經四周的地板隆起形成一面土牆，將他們重重圍起。

　　「藍野，你沒事吧？」銀趕緊衝向前，手上的法杖頂端開始冒出一圈圈的綠光，開始幫藍野治療。

　　「肋骨好像斷了幾根呢，那傢伙真的很強。」藍野苦笑著。

　　「修奇，讓我們幫忙你跟藍野吧。」月空走向前，眼神堅定，緊緊握著他的魔法杖。

　　「別拖累我們就好。」修奇頭也不回的說著，絲毫不敢鬆懈。

　　修奇剛把話說完，前方的土牆「砰」的一聲，被打出一個大洞，義經跟蒼煌前後步出。

　　「我看好像玩過頭了，其他的人應該都已經殺到廣場附近了吧？」義經仍然一臉輕鬆，「在這樣下去會被長老罵的。」

　　「等一下，你說其他人？難道你們組織還派了其他人來？」古爾邦德大驚失色。

　　「這你沒有必要知道。」蒼煌冷冷的說著，身上的殺氣越來越強大，讓古爾邦德小隊的一些隊員更加緊張，紛紛握緊手上的武器。

　　「古爾邦德隊長，你率小隊去其他的道路幫忙吧，這邊我們來就可以了。」月空率先踏出來，十分堅定的說著。

　　「可是你們沒問題嗎？」看著眼前兩名實力強大的怪物，古爾邦德憂心忡忡，「那兩個傢伙可是『王』阿。」

　　這次，換紅蓮笑了出來，她安慰似的拍了拍古爾邦德肩膀：「可不要小看我們飛賊四天王了。」

　　「沒錯，這位老兄你就率你的隊伍去其他地方幫忙吧。」藍野也站到月空的身旁，明確的表示支持月空的做法。

　　「我知道了，兄弟們，我們走。」古爾邦德轉身跟著自己隊員離開現場。

　　待古爾邦德的小隊離去後，月空等人紛紛握緊手上的武器，全神貫注的面對眼前的敵人。

　　銀跟月空給眾人加持神聖護盾後，藍野把鬥氣灌注在銀劍上，紅蓮則是將魔力幻化成箭矢，修奇的匕首也閃著紅光。

　　「總算可以認真了。」義經一反剛剛輕鬆的態度，身上的鬥氣更加澎湃，「就讓你們見識一下，暗影禁衛隊長的恐怖吧。」

　　而一旁的蒼煌則是伸手拔出了放在後腰上的刀，在手上轉個兩圈後，刀尖向下的握在右手上。

　　戰鬥，一觸即發！


待續.........

----------


## Holpless

我又來捧場啦～～ 

戰鬥畫面還不錯麻 只不過＝ ＝ 怎麼王都是變態阿

你確定你要放出10個王來打架嗎？ 場面會很麻煩哦＝ ＝

不過阿蒼還真是冷呢 ～ 都不講話的 （蒼： 你怎樣＝ ＝＋） 某狼被牙之王幹掉～～

期待下篇摟～

對了 你有點錯字 但在哪裡我不說 （邪笑） （被咬死）

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

一次十位王混戰嗎？

那這塊大陸會被毀了吧..

錯字阿...蒼我自己在抓吧。

請期待下一篇吧。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第二十六章：懸殊的差距，小隊全滅，援軍登場。


　　淪為戰場的利文薩帝國，廣場四周的主要道路幾乎都是慘不忍睹，倒塌的建築物，滿地的鮮血跟屍體，景象讓人觸目驚心。

　　在東邊道路上，月空一行人正和敵人陷入僵局，雙方你來往殺鬥的難分難解，四周的建築物更是慘遭波及。

　　「月空你們對付那個金髮的傢伙，那個小鬼讓我來對付。」修奇沉聲說道。

　　「沒問題，你自己小心了。」月空轉頭望向修奇，再一次給修奇加持輔助魔法後，全神貫注的面對義經。

　　「小鬼，我們換個地方如何？」修奇望向蒼煌，「你應該不希望在戰鬥中被打擾吧？」

　　「我知道了，到隔壁那條街吧。」蒼煌朝右手邊空曠的街道點了點頭，示意修奇跟他移動到那邊。

　　修奇點頭後，率先離開，而蒼煌在修奇左後方不遠處，兩人幾乎是同時著地，待腳步站穩後，兩人一言不發，直接開打了起來，由於雙方的速度都相當的快，往往只聽到武器碰撞的鏗鏘聲，一般人觀看的話，大概只能看到模糊的殘影。

　　修奇的匕首因為灌注了鬥氣，所以刀身一片通紅，反之，蒼煌的太刀則是通體漆黑，但也散發出一些若有若無的能量波動，讓人感覺相當危險。

　　「飛賊殺法‧羅生門！」

　　修奇毫無預警的雙手齊下，兩把匕首畫出一個大大X字型，卻被蒼煌擋了下來，接著後者的刀往上一揮，彈開了兩把匕首後，瞬間紅光大閃，迅速往下一砍，瞬間就發出一片片鋒利的劍刃。

　　側身閃過迎面而來的劍刃風暴後，修奇透過疾風步瞬移出去，眨眼間就來到蒼煌的後方，紅光閃爍的匕首直奔蒼煌的心臟處，就在匕首快接近時，蒼煌的身影一閃，瞬間消失，很快的來到了修奇的上方，右手食指往前一伸，指尖聚集了一團藍光，並慢慢擴大。

　　「王之閃。」

　　一道耀眼的藍光從指尖射出，但修奇的反應也不慢，靠著疾風步瞬移出去，避開了閃光，地板被轟出了一個大洞，揚起了龐大的沙塵。

　　「嘖，這小鬼是怪物不成？」修奇再一次的給自己加持疾風術後，正打算在漫天飛舞的沙塵中尋找敵人的蹤影，但蒼煌已經出現在身後。

　　什麼！？看著詭異出現在後方的蒼煌，修奇大驚失色，雖然他趕緊轉過身來，但對方已經發動了攻勢，又是一道耀眼的藍光，這一次修奇驚險萬分的閃過，但左手被藍光擊中，整條手臂像是被火燒過一般疼痛，衣服也被燒光了一部分。

　　「混帳。」修奇咒罵一聲後，抱著重傷左手臂向後跳去，刻意拉開距離，一方面讓自己稍微歇口氣，一方面打量著眼前的蒼煌。

　　打從飛賊團剛創立的時候，不知道遇過了多少強大的對手，其中還包括中層區域的傢伙，甚至連夾層地帶的組織都曾經來到下層區域，不過這些對手跟眼前這名小鬼相比，簡直是小巫見大巫。

　　「怎麼啦？你不攻擊的話，我要上了喔。」蒼煌一步一步的走向修奇，目標明確，殺氣騰騰，但才走了三步，就消失在原地，隨後憑空出現在修奇的後方，手上的黑刀一揮，在後者的左肩上又劃出一道傷痕，鮮血灑了出來。

　　「這樣的話，你的左手就不能用了。」蒼煌冷冷的說著，甩掉刀上的鮮血後，又再一次的瞬間移動，這次來到了修奇的右方，黑刀迅速的砍下，但是後者身體一側，躲掉了攻擊，犀利的劍氣在地上劃出一條深不可測的劍痕，連後方房屋的牆壁也被劈成兩半。

　　「火球術！」暴喝一聲後，修奇用左手發出一顆火球，雖然自身的魔力並不怎麼深厚，但還是能施展一些低階魔法。

　　「無冥神空流‧有量圓月。」火球後方傳來蒼煌的聲音，接著一個黑色的小圓球憑空出現，將火球吸收了進去，眨眼消失無蹤。

　　黑洞？想不到這小鬼竟然還能製造出這種東西。

　　看到此幕，修奇心中一沉，他萬萬也沒想到自己面對的是這麼強的一個怪物，難道這就是絕望城上層居民的實力？
　　就在修奇失神的瞬間，蒼煌已經發動了下一波的攻勢，詭異的出現在他的身後，手起刀落，在修奇的上半身砍出一道驚心動魄的傷痕，從右肩一直延伸到左腰，鮮血如噴泉般灑了出來，雙膝著地的跪在地上，鮮血染紅了黑色的毛髮跟地板。

　　「該結束了。」蒼煌把刀舉向空中，準備給修奇最後一擊時，意外發生了，修奇冷不妨的匕首一揮，在對方的臉上劃出一道血痕。

　　震驚之下，蒼煌趕緊後撤，一雙眼緊緊盯著修奇。

　　「混帳，我可不能死在這種地方呢。」修奇搖搖晃晃的站了起來，左手緊緊壓住右肩上的傷口，接著低聲呢喃，給自己緊急治療了一下。

　　「還想戰鬥阿？」蒼煌冷冷的說著，眼神充滿了輕視跟不解。

　　「哼，少看不起人了。」修奇停止了治療，握緊手上的匕首，將身上僅存的鬥氣都灌注在上面，準備跟蒼煌一決生死。

　　「我知道了。」蒼煌邊說邊把刀收進了刀鞘，並用左手握著刀鞘，身體壓低，右腳前左腳後，右手則是放在刀柄上，做出了拔刀的姿勢。
　　緊接著，蒼煌全身的鬥氣更加澎湃，周圍的空氣還被些許的扭曲，四周的房屋牆壁還龜裂了。

　　「飛賊奧義‧閻犽！」
　　「無冥神空流‧鳳凰羽。」

　　兩人的攻擊互相撞擊在一起，強烈的震波四周的房屋震倒，接著一陣驚天動地的爆炸，揚起了撲天蓋地的灰塵，可以隱約看見的是，修奇的攻擊被打散了，就在蒼煌無情的攻擊即將命中修奇之時，一個身影及時出現，揮刀擋下了蒼煌致命的一擊。

　　「是你！？」蒼煌瞪大了雙眼，目不轉睛的盯著突然出現的不速之客。
==============================================
　　另一方面，月空跟其他人，也在轟之王的攻勢之下，個個傷痕累累，除了紅蓮，幾乎每個人身上都佈滿大大小小的傷口。

　　「就只有這樣嗎？你們四個人就這點程度嗎？」義經姿態輕鬆的站在眾人眼前，「做個了結吧。」

　　義經雙腳上的『轟之王鏈』發出耀眼的白光，周圍的風變的狂暴起來，全部都被『轟之王鏈』吸收進去，義經將右腳抬了起來，一圈藍色的光輪繞著『轟之王鏈』快速的轉動。


　　而月空跟銀感覺到一股莫名的危險，趕緊聯手施展了神聖護罩，將眾人保護起來。

　　「虎嘯波。」
　　強大的一擊！這次發出的不是風壓，而是光波，光波擊破了銀跟月空聯手施展的神聖護罩，但在此時，不遠處傳來一聲暴喝，一道猩紅色的月牙擊中光波，跟光波相互抵銷。

　　「什麼！？」義經跟月空不約而同的望向月牙飛來的方向，只見兩名白狼人站在不遠處的空地上。


待續。

----------


## Holpless

終於比較舒服了呢  這樣雖然會製造一些不怎麼需要的空間 但也讓讀者能夠看得舒服 

打的真的很好的說 (拍手) 期待下一篇

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

恩，謝謝小O的誇獎阿

這樣打上來，蒼我也覺得比較好看多了，

比較不會在傷害大家的眼睛(炸飛

請期待下篇囉。

----------


## 空

.

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

呵呵，謝謝阿空阿

話說海賊等級是？

蒼我有點不懂意思，

招式名字阿，其實蒼本身就常常幻想一堆招式名稱XD

東拚西湊的，就變出一堆招式名稱了(炸飛

請期待下篇囉。

----------


## 空

.

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

恩，看來還沒到冥王VS猿的等級

蒼我會在加油的(炸飛。

----------


## 徒聖

小說打得很好　有種自己就在旁邊觀看的感覺

因為我眼睛本來就不好　看著你之前文章就會柔一下眼　現在舒服多了　還真謝謝Holpless^^

期待下一篇呢 希望灰風能爭氣點 不然其他人都領便當了XD

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

TO 徒聖：

謝謝誇獎啦，

排版部分，說真的連蒼我這個作者這樣看第二十六章，

也整個順眼多了，不像之間都擠在一起..(汗

請期待下一章吧。

----------


## kl122002

蒼狼的文筆漸漸出現了自己風格,
這篇打鬥的部分不錯, 氣氛的收放做得很好.
只是在情節切換, 即是純文筆的地方, 要下多一些苦功.

好了, 整個城完蛋了, 
救世主在"登登登..."下出來了.

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

TO kl122002

謝謝你的誇獎啦，正確來說整座城已經完蛋了接近三分之一了...

情節切換的部分，蒼我會再研究的。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第二十七章：飛賊四天王到齊，蒼煌VS灰風，狄特里希襲來


　　此時，剛好熾熱的太陽被雲遮住，兩人的面孔變的模糊不清，待雲層飄離後，兩人的面孔總算清楚的顯現在眾人眼前。

　　「天雪！」銀開心的大喊著，像天雪招了招手。

　　「院長！？你怎麼會來阿？」月空疑惑的看著身穿黑袍的白狼人。

　　「這等等在說，現在得把眼前這傢伙給打倒。」院長來到月空等人的面前，和天雪並肩站著，「接下來交給我跟天雪就好，你們趕緊療傷吧。」

　　「可是那傢伙他……」月空話才說到一半，就被天雪打斷。

　　「你們乖乖療傷吧，接下來換我發威了。」天雪將手上的長槍對準義經，「來吧，換我陪你過招吧。」

　　「哼，有意思。」義經冷笑著，腳上的『轟之王鏈』，綻放出耀眼的白光，「希望你可以讓我好好玩一玩。」

　　「我要上了。」天雪腳尖一點，衝向了義經，手上的長槍往前一刺，卻被義經給躲開。

　　緊接著，義經的右腳往天雪臉上招呼而去，卻被他用手擋了下來，但這只是個開始，義經收腳之後，開始了一連串兇猛的攻勢，逼的天雪拚命防守。

　　「虎王崩擊。」

　　『轟之王』鏈吸收了附近的風之後，白光大閃，義經毫不留情的往天雪踢去，天雪側身躲開後，前者的攻擊將一旁的房屋牆上炸出一個大洞。

　　「這傢伙……」看到牆壁上的大洞後，天雪大驚失色，趕緊向後跳去，拉開了距離。

　　另一方面，院長揚手展開了雙重神聖護罩，開始幫月空等人療傷。

　　「院長，天雪他這麼快就恢復年輕了阿？」銀率先發問，同時一雙眼緊盯著正在戰鬥中的天雪。

　　「灰靈長老親自幫他治療了，再加上他之前的恢復狀況不錯，所以很快就完全恢復了。」院長笑了笑，手上的魔法杖發出一圈圈的綠色光環。

　　「灰風呢？」月空望向了院長，似乎憂心忡忡。

　　「他跟我們一起過來了，那孩子已經成為『風之王』了，現在應該過去幫忙修奇了。」

　　「那就好，畢竟跟修奇戰鬥的那個少年，實力深不可測。」藍野想起蒼煌詭異的速度，仍然心有餘悸。

　　「月空，你的傷勢沒問題了吧？」院長望向一旁的月空，「沒問題的話，趕緊過去幫忙修奇吧。」

　　「我知道了。」月空起身跑離開神聖護罩往另一條街走去。

　　此時，天雪跟義經正鬥的難分難解，不時傳來怒喝聲以及建築物倒塌的聲響，可見這場戰鬥十分激烈。

　　「瘋虎百烈。」義經的眼神變的相當銳利，接著左腳非常快速的往天雪身上招呼而去，速度快到只看到一片模糊的殘影。

　　「嘖。」天雪擋下所有踢擊後，長槍一揮，但義經的身影一閃，眨眼就躍到了半空中。

　　「虎嘯波。」義經的右腳往天雪的方向奮力一踢，一道巨大的光波飛向了天雪。

　　「哼，少小看我了。」天雪沉聲說道，手上的長槍紅光大閃，「伏龍…翔天破！」

　　天雪長槍往下一揮，一道猩紅色的月牙迎向的義經的光波，兩人的攻擊相互抵銷，直接在半空中爆炸開來。

　　「還不賴嘛。」義經笑了笑，輕鬆的著地。

　　「彼此彼此。」天雪也回敬了一個笑容。
＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝
　　趕到另一條街的月空，才剛看到修奇的身影，就飛速的來到對方的身旁，二話不說揚手發出了神聖護罩後，開始幫修奇治療。

　　「月空，修奇就拜託你了。」月空的後方傳來了相當熟悉的聲音，月空轉頭一望，聲音的主人即是陪伴自己多年的夥伴，灰風。

　　「你這傢伙總算來了。」月空苦笑著，手上的魔法杖發出一圈圈綠光。

　　「可以開始了嗎？」蒼煌把刀鞘放好後，右手握著黑刀，身上的鬥氣依然相當澎湃。

　　「月空，麻煩你離遠一點。」灰風沉聲說道，手上太刀纏繞著耀眼的紅光，「這傢伙不好對付阿。」

　　月空點了點頭，把修奇扛在肩膀上後，迅速離開了現場，以現在的他來說，留在戰場說不定只會拖累灰風而已。

　　「我們開始吧。」確認月空離去後，灰風率先發動了攻擊，手起刀落，一片鋒利的劍刃奔向了蒼煌。

　　蒼煌側身閃過劍刃風暴後，身影一閃，眨眼就來到了灰風的後方，但灰風速度也不慢，轉身就發出一道風刃，蒼煌將風刃劈開後，黑刀瞬勢刺了過去，後者的刀一橫，「叮」的一聲擋住了閃電般刺來的黑刀。

　　一擊不成後，蒼煌透過疾風步順移出去，詭異般出現在灰風的右方。
　　「劍刃風暴！」

　　蒼煌手中鋒利的黑刀一揮，發出一片鋒利的劍刃，直撲不遠處的灰風，但後者也同時透過疾風步躲開了眾多的劍刃，並順勢發動了犀利的攻勢。

　　一片刀光劍影中，蒼煌被迫一味的防守，步步後退，眼看後方就是一整排的房屋，已經沒有退路的時候，灰風咬牙施展了最強的攻擊。

　　「致命一擊！」

　　趁著蒼煌退到距離房屋只有幾步之差時，灰風整個砲彈般直撲蒼煌。
磅礡的鬥氣激盪之下，體外散發著耀眼的光芒，鋒利的太刀直指蒼煌的心臟。

　　見灰風來勢兇猛，蒼煌的腳尖在地上一點，身影一閃又消失在灰風的眼前，讓灰風的攻擊撲了個空，順移到遠處後，蒼煌左手食指一伸，剎那間一道道的藍光聚集在指尖前方，聚集成一團藍光。

　　「王之閃。」

　　一道耀眼的藍光從指尖射出，速度飛快，藍光所過之處的地板石磚都在瞬間化為灰燼，好在灰風眼明手快，透過疾風步閃過藍光，但一旁整排的房屋都遭受波及，產生了一場驚天動地的爆炸。

　　看到整排房屋幾乎都被毀滅之後，灰風大驚失色，儘管稍早之前看到修奇的傷勢後，已經明白對方的實力不容小看，但沒想到竟然這麼可怕。

　　「天龍烈牙！」趁著灰風心神一震之際，蒼煌發動了犀利的攻擊，一道道巨大的風刃直奔前方的灰風，風刃所過之處都留下一道道深不可測的痕跡。

　　千鈞一髮之間，灰風揮刀擋下了幾道風刃，但左手臂還是挨了一擊，鮮血淋漓。

　　受傷之後，灰風迅速回神，立馬發出了一道暴風障壁，擋下了剩下的風刃，接著迅速後撤，刻意拉開雙方之間的距離。但是他很快就發現於事無補，蒼煌乘勝追擊，發起一波波強烈的攻勢，不到片刻，灰風就渾身是傷。

　　「小子，你到底在幹麻？」灰風手腕上的『風之王鏈』發出一團白光，接著一頭狼形虛影從中飄了出來，接著就站立在灰風的身旁。

　　「抱歉阿，克魯伊夫，這傢伙真的很強。」灰風喘著氣說著，看這一旁半透明的克魯伊夫。

　　「好久不見了阿。」蒼煌的『牙之王鏈』也飄出一頭狼形虛影，那虛影懶洋洋的站在一旁，「起碼有十年了吧？」

　　「果然是你阿，埃爾維斯。」克魯伊夫淡淡一笑，彷彿見到許久未見的老朋友。

　　「你認識他？」蒼煌問著一旁的埃爾維斯，但銳利的眼神仍然盯著灰風。

　　「是阿，因為跟你父親戰成兩敗俱傷的也是『風之王』。」埃爾維斯頭也不回的說著，「想不到現任『風之王』竟然跟上一任有這麼大的差距阿，克魯伊夫，難道你已經老糊塗啦？」

　　「哼，你還真敢說。」克魯伊夫豪不示弱的反諷回去，「你自己還不是挑了個小鬼？」

　　「克魯伊夫，那頭狼是？」灰風一邊把自己身上比較大的傷口止血，一邊問著身旁的克魯伊夫。

　　「他是『牙之王鏈』埃爾維斯，而跟你母親死戰的傢伙，剛好就是上一任的『牙之王』。」克魯伊夫語氣沉重，「那傢伙的能力跟我根本差不了多少，同樣都是能自由掌控風。」

　　「改天在好好敘舊吧，現在得先讓蒼煌把事情處理完阿，克魯伊夫。」埃爾維斯淡淡一笑。

　　「哼，看是你的眼光準確還是我的準確。」冷哼一聲後，克魯伊夫本想回到『風之王鏈』裡頭，但接著一股空前強大的能量波動讓他停止了動作，一臉嚴肅的看著蒼煌的方向。

　　「這種壓力……這怎麼可能？」灰風大驚失色，眼前的地面以及房屋幾乎都在微微震動。
　　從他加入國務院至今，從未感受到這麼強大的鬥氣，可見這股鬥氣的主人，實力有多麼恐怖。

　　「埃爾維斯難道你讓那小鬼解封了？」克魯伊夫沉聲說道，同時給灰風加持疾風術後，絲毫不敢鬆懈。

　　「不，不是我，是後面的那傢伙。」埃爾維斯望向後方，只見一名身穿黑色西裝大衣的人類，緩緩的走來，隨著他的腳步越來越進，能量波動也越來越強大，前所未有的強大威壓，讓灰風幾乎站不住腳。

　　「想不到剛剛才殺掉幾名高級劍聖，現在又遇到了一位『王』阿。」黑衣人在埃爾維斯身旁停下腳步，臉上的笑容讓人不寒而慄，「看來我今天的運氣不錯嘛……」


待續......

----------


## Holpless

果然不出我所料! 人家阿空出現拯救大家了呢 (眾狼: 明明是看完了 才知道= =++)

現在出現反派跟正派的主角終於要打起來瞜!!! (期待)


下一篇殺來!!!(亮牙) (眾狼: 你的文章都還沒更新 給人家阿蒼等這麼久! 先回去補償人家啦 (踹)  嗚嗚.....(回到椅子上打文章中)

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

阿空？出來救人的是灰風喔= =

灰風是正派主角，不是阿空阿..

不過還是請期待下章。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第二十八章：灰風VS狄特里希，國會護會騎士，托拉斯智囊團撤退。


　　「狄特里希……」蒼煌轉頭望像埃爾維斯旁的黑衣人。

　　「埃呀，我正想說你跟義經怎麼可能那麼慢還沒殺到廣場去，原來是遇到了『王』阿。」隨著狄特里希懶洋洋的說著，剛剛那股強大的能量波動也隨之煙消雲散，「長老要你跟義經現在直接到廣場會合。」

　　「我知道了。」蒼煌將刀收進了刀鞘，示意埃爾維斯回到王鏈中後，身影一閃眨眼就消失在眾人的眼前。

　　「哼，小子，這傢伙可能比剛剛的牙之王還難對付，你要當心點。」克魯伊夫冷哼一聲，緊緊盯著狄特里希。

　　「我知道……」灰風緊緊握著手上的太刀，深怕對方突然攻擊過來。

　　雖然狄特里希的姿態相當輕鬆，但卻給人一種冰冷、相當危險的感覺。

　　「小子，千萬不能大意阿。」克魯伊夫說完，化為一團銀光後，消失在灰風的身旁，緊跟著風之王鏈綻放出耀眼的白光。

　　「劍刃風暴！」將鬥氣加持到太刀上後，灰風邊吼邊發出了一片鋒利的劍刃，直奔不遠處的狄特里希。

　　「真是急性子阿。」面對鋪天蓋地的劍刃，狄特里希只是淡淡一笑，右手一揮，一面面紙牌形成的盾牌就擋住了迎面而來的眾多劍刃。

　　但這些劍刃只是誘餌而已，灰風早以透過疾風步，來到狄特里希的後方，手上鋒利的太刀像狄特里希身上砍去，卻只是砍到後者的殘影。

　　「嘖。」透過疾風步順移出去，閃過飛來的血紅色紙牌後，灰風左手一揮，數道白色的風刃就飛向了狄特里希。

　　「血紅射手箭。」狄特里希揮手射出幾張紙牌，跟灰風的風刃兩兩抵銷，緊跟著往一旁跳去，躲過後者從旁邊發動的突襲。

　　「哼，疾風步！」冷哼一聲後，灰風再次通過疾風步橫移出去，準備攻擊狄特里希的側翼。不料，狄特里希已經射出數張紙牌，迫使灰風暫停攻勢。

　　「能請問你的名字是？」突如其來的這段話，讓灰風一愣，差點連手上的刀都掉到地上去，但他很快的就恢復鎮定。

　　「灰風‧克勞斯。」灰風沉聲說道，舉起手上因為加持鬥氣而紅光閃爍的太刀。

　　「那灰風老弟，可否請你認真的跟我打呢？」狄特里希仍然帶著一絲笑意，「因為我說不定也會認真的跟你打……」

　　「哼，我會讓你死在這裡的。」灰風腳尖一點，對狄特里希發動了犀利的攻勢，每一刀都不離腦門跟心臟等致命部位。

　　「血紅之劍。」拉開距離後，狄特里希右手往前一伸，一團紅光在他手中幻化為一把血紅色的長劍。

　　「風華！」灰風左手往前一張，一道白色的龍捲風狄特里希襲擊而去，龍捲風所過之處的地板石磚都被掀了起來。

　　面對著灰風的攻擊，狄特里希只是把長劍往上一揮，眨眼就把龍捲風劈成兩半，緊跟著向後方砍去，「叮」的一聲擋住了灰風犀利的攻擊，緊接著，兩人開始了激烈的攻防戰，武器碰撞鏗鏘聲不絕於耳，渾然不知院長已經帶著其他人來到了不遠處跟月空會合。

　　「月空，灰風人呢？」院長率先發問。
　　「他跟那個叫狄特里希的人類在戰鬥著。」月空用手指了指不遠處的街道，「倒是修奇的傷滿嚴重的。」

　　「我知道了。」院長揚手發出了神聖護罩，緊跟著低聲呢喃幾句，手上的魔法杖發出一圈圈的綠光。
　　「可惡，竟然把團長傷成這樣，不能原諒那個小鬼。」天雪狠狠的說著，緊緊握著手上的長槍。

　　咒罵幾句後，天雪一行人在神聖護罩內目不轉睛的觀看不遠處的激戰，畢竟以現在的情況來看，冒然加入戰局或許只會拖累灰風而已。

　　「血紅風暴。」血紅色的紙牌不斷的從狄特里希的左手手心飛出，在灰風的周圍漸漸形成了一個巨大漩渦。

　　「這是……」灰風運起身上磅礡的鬥氣，全身都籠罩在一團紅光之中，纏繞在太刀上的紅光更是長達三尺，耀眼無比。

　　「現在就讓我看看你要如何破解我的招式？」狄特里希的聲音從血紅色的漩渦外傳了進來，還帶著一絲絲的輕視。
　　語音剛落，所有紙牌不約而同的對灰風發動了攻擊，速度飛快，毫無漏洞的強大攻擊。

　　「太虛龍壁。」
　　眼看多達數千張的紙牌就要擊中灰風時，纏繞在灰風身旁的鬥氣變的更加耀眼，一陣清脆的「叮叮」聲擋住了大部分的紙牌，但是灰風周圍的地板卻因為紙牌密集的攻勢，被擊出一個個坑洞。

　　太虛龍壁是劍聖防禦用的招式之一，藉由磅礡的鬥氣形成強大的防禦盾牌，本身的鬥氣越是磅礡，防禦力就越驚人，但此招必須消耗掉大量的鬥氣，只有中級劍聖以上級別的人才能施展出來。

　　「原來如此，讓鬥氣形成障壁擋住了我的攻擊嗎？」狄特里希臉上的笑意更加濃厚，「我對你越來越有興趣了……」

　　「劍刃風暴！」灰風邊吼邊發出一片鋒利的劍刃，不過似乎剛剛的防禦已經消耗掉許多鬥氣的關係，劍刃的數量似乎比之前少了許多。

　　面對著灰風威力減弱許多的劍刃風暴，狄特里希往旁邊一滑，輕鬆躲過了攻擊，緊接著左手一揮，射出了數張紅色的紙牌，不過很快的就被對方揮刀擋了下來。

　　幾次的攻防戰下來，灰風已經摸清了對方的攻擊手法以及招式，因此接下來的攻擊毫不手軟，刀刀不離對手的致命部位，為了保存實力，以便在關鍵的時候發起致命一擊，灰風只好選擇消耗鬥氣較少的招式進行攻擊。

　　不過很快的他就發現狄特里希連大氣都不喘一個，仍然輕鬆的應對他的攻擊。難道，他還有隱藏的招式還沒拿出來？

　　「這樣就沒了嗎？」狄特里希把劍一橫，「叮」的一聲擋住了灰風的攻擊後，冷冷笑著，「我好像太高估你了……」

　　「你不要小看我了！」灰風把刀拉回來後，往下一劈發出了一道風刃，接著透過疾風步瞬移出去，來到狄特里希的後方，手起刀落又是一道巨大的風刃。

　　就在風刃要擊中狄特里希的時候，他的身影突然的消失，接著出現在灰風的後方不遠處，手中的長劍往上一舉，一股強大的能量波動突然出現，這強大的能量波動，就連在神聖護罩裡的月空等人也都頭皮發麻，震撼不已！

　　「血紅審判。」狄特里希的眼神變的相當的銳利，手上的長劍往下一劈，一道巨大的腥紅色閃電奔向了灰風，閃電所過之處的地板都化為灰燼。

　　但灰風也不是省油的燈，手中的太刀往前一指，風之王鏈發出耀眼的光芒，緊跟著周圍的風都聚集到刀尖前。

　　「風華！」
　　隨著灰風一聲暴喝，一道白色的龍捲風迎向了血紅色的閃電，兩者撞擊之處發生了一場爆炸，強勁的氣流將周圍的地板都掀了起來，伴隨著大量的碎石跟灰塵。
　　就連院長施展的神聖護罩，也在「吱吱」的搖晃幾下後煙消雲散，而重人也被揚起的灰塵淹沒了身影。
＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝
　　利文薩帝國的中央廣場上，兩群人馬正在對峙著，其中一群人馬的人數明顯的比另一邊的人馬多出許多，其中有盔甲鮮明的騎士，還有一大群身穿白袍的魔法師，以及幾十名的弓箭手，人數大約有三百多人。實力強大，來勢淘淘。

　　與他們對峙著的人便是白利亞斯率領的托拉斯智囊團的團員，雖然人數只有區區的五人，但包括他自己在內就有三位王，以及一名聖階魔法師，還有實力不明的夜半，真要打起來的話，絕對不輸給對方。

　　「哦，想不到聯合國會會出兵幫忙阿？」白利亞斯淡淡一笑，平靜的說著，聲音不大，卻清晰的傳到每一個人耳中。

　　「哼，『白帝』白利亞斯，你是各大帝國通緝的S級重犯，竟然還敢率人襲擊利文薩帝國，本人將以殺人罪嫌將你們逮捕。」一名身穿紅袍的魔法師站了出來，手裡握著一根白色的魔法杖。

　　「聯合國會的紅衣幹部，難道你想在這裡跟我們開戰嗎？」白利亞斯仍然相當平靜的說著，彷彿事不關己，「在這周圍都是民房的地方發生戰鬥的話，這樣會傷及多少無辜我可不知道喔。」

　　看著平靜的可怕的白利亞斯，紅衣幹部不敢輕舉妄動，因為他清楚的知道白利亞斯等人的強大，就算已方人數眾多，但冒然出手的話，或許會讓事情變得一發不可收拾。

　　如果是一般的黑社會組織，他還可以直接命令眾人出擊，把對方殺死或者抓回聖城嚴刑拷打，甚至交給利文薩帝國處死。但是，白利亞斯不同，先別說他背後的托拉斯智囊團，僅僅他一個人就難以對付。

　　一直以來，在各大帝國的通緝名單上，白利亞斯是S級重犯中實力深不可測的傢伙，但是他怎麼也沒想到，對方已經踏入了聖階的境界，還是一位王。

　　一個小組織的首領好對付，就是一個大組織的首領，甚至一個公國的國王，在聯合國會眼裡也不算什麼。但王不同，一個強大的王可以輕易對付成千上萬的軍隊，甚至滅掉一個國家都很正常。

　　沒什麼必要的事情，國會也不願和一名王結怨，更何況現在還不清楚托拉斯智囊團的實力。

　　此外，絕望城的上層居民的實力，先不說各大帝國，就連強大的國會都絲毫不敢小看，一般人不清楚絕望城上層居民的恐怖，但傳承了數百年的國會卻一清二楚。

　　即使實力再強，他也不願招惹上層居民，要是真的惹出了對方組織中的其他強者，那可不是一般的麻煩，但是對方已經明目張膽的出手攻擊利文薩帝國，已經不容聯合國會袖手旁觀了。

　　「哼，國會的紅衣幹部，看來你也不敢出手嘛。」白利亞斯冷哼一聲後，望像一旁的夜半，「夜半，請狄特里希收手吧。」

　　「是。」夜半發出了一道魔法傳信，緊接著施展傳送魔法陣。

　　「等等，我不會讓你逃掉的，騎士出擊！」眼看對方即將逃走，紅衣幹部終於命令眾人出擊，揚手給騎士們加持神聖護盾後，自己也低聲呢喃起來，剎那間，廣場上就凝聚了磅礡的魔力。

　　不過為時已晚，傳送魔法陣即將合攏，透過魔法陣的光芒，白利亞斯冷冷望著紅衣幹部，「不好意思阿，現在我們也不想和聯合國會徹底撕破臉，後會有期了。」

　　紅衣幹部已經揚手發出一連串的爆裂火球，但魔法陣已經完全合攏，白利亞斯等人也消失在眾人眼前。

　　「可惡。」咒罵一聲後，紅衣幹部發出魔法傳信，把這消息迅速傳來聖城，接著指揮眾人繼續搜尋生還者。
＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝
　　不知道過了多久，揚起的灰塵逐漸散去，灰風單腳跪在地上，雙手都握著插在地上的太刀，大口大口的喘氣。

　　「灰風！」月空趕緊衝到灰風旁邊，準備給灰風療傷。

　　「別過來，那傢伙可能會趁這時候攻擊。」灰風大聲制止月空，同時在滿天的灰塵中盡力搜索狄特里希的身影。

　　就在此時，狄特里希慢慢的從灰塵中走了出來，腳步輕盈，手中的長劍也已經消失無蹤，渾身上下沒有任何能量波動。

　　「看樣子，這場戰鬥是不可能打完了。」狄特里希略帶失望的看著灰風。

　　「呼！呼！你這傢伙到底在說什麼？」灰風喘著氣說著，一雙眼緊緊盯著狄特里希。

　　「白利亞斯長老下達了撤退的命令，我也只好收手了。」話剛說完，狄特里希的身影一閃，眨眼就消失在眾人眼前。

　　「混帳……」灰風用右手搥向地板，滿臉的不甘心跟憤怒。
　　「灰風……」一旁的月空也不知道該說什麼，只能默默的幫灰風療傷。


．．．．待續。

----------


## Holpless

耶~ 搶到頭香了 !!

阿風還真可憐....剛當上王就被人噓.....

這場戰鬥真是好玩...只不過好的一方還真多砲灰==  一看就發現實力的差距...(別亂斷定拉!!)

期待下一篇

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

先恭喜小O搶到頭香(炸飛

也因為灰風才剛當上王，還不太熟練如何操控風之王鏈，

被噓是正常的(啥鬼?

所以請期待下章囉。

----------


## Holpless

> 也因為灰風才剛當上王，還不太熟練如何操控風之王鏈


原來如此～ 那只好等小風熟練唄 （你什麼可以叫人家小風了？）

那客套話就先免了....下一張殺來！（被打死）


點擊以顯示隱藏內容

阿蒼 這幾天你跟阿空都沒上 是怎麼啦？ 你們串通哦＝ 口 ＝？

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

TO小O：

沒啦，之前電腦壞了，拿去修，

昨天晚上才來，呵呵。

下一篇應該今天會貼出...吧(炸飛。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第二十九章：暴風雨前的寧靜，帝國會議，十面埋伏


　　絕望城內的高樓屋頂上，突然出現了一道閃著白光魔法陣，緊跟著一群人從魔法陣中走了出來，陸陸續續的離開大樓屋頂，領頭的人是一名身穿黑袍的白狼人。

　　讓蒼煌等人先回房休息後，白利亞斯才剛坐下來，遊庵就敲門走了進來，面容疲憊，手上還握著漆黑的龍頭法杖。

　　「怎麼啦？」白利亞斯望了遊庵一眼後，視線又回到手上的書本。

　　「沒什麼……剛剛去跑了一趟殺手協會而已。」遊庵在白利亞斯對面的椅子上座了下來，把龍頭法杖收回空間戒指內，伸手倒了杯水仰頭就灌了下去，「不過為什麼那時候不殲滅國會的小隊？」

　　「這個嘛……」白利亞斯放下了手上的書本，頓了頓後，繼續說道：「要是我們出手殲滅那小隊，國會方面必定會出現大反應。」

　　要是真的打起來，白利亞斯也有把握當場殲滅對方，不過，他也不得不顧忌對方的後台。

　　在大陸上，國會勢力龐大，在各處幾乎都設有分部，就連一般的帝國也不敢動國會一根寒毛。

　　光是一般的護會騎士以及護會魔法師，實力幾乎都超過一般人，更不用紅衣幹部階級以上的人了，雖然在自己眼中，紅衣幹部也不算什麼，不過國會中幾名老不死的傢伙可就不是一般的麻煩了。

　　要是真的殲滅對方的小隊，就不得不考慮對方日後的瘋狂報復，而這樣可能會妨礙以後計劃的進行，那根本不符合現階段的利益。

　　「這樣阿，難怪你從頭到尾都沒下令我們出手。」在白利亞斯的解釋下，遊庵慢慢了解他打的算盤。

　　「就跟那紅衣幹部顧忌我們的實力一樣，我們也顧忌他們的後台。」白利亞斯拿起書來繼續閱讀，「此外，那條『王鏈』是複製品。」

　　聽到這句話，正在喝水的遊庵差點嗆到，「你說什麼？」

　　「這是我的『光之王鏈』艾爾帕諾說的。」白利亞斯仍然看著手上的書本，「看來人類那邊已經可以複製出王鏈了，這下次會越來越有趣了。」

　　「看不出來你還能這麼輕鬆自在阿。」白利亞斯話才剛說完，一頭半透明的狼就從白利亞斯手上的王鏈飄了出來。

　　「艾爾帕諾，那條王鏈是？」遊庵望像了半透明的狼。

　　「是『水之王鏈』，不過我感覺不到同伴的能量波動，所以那根本是仿冒品。」艾爾帕諾冷冷的說著，「看來人類已經有想侵犯神的領域的念頭了。」

　　「既然是『水之王鏈』，那就讓她去協助來吧。」白利亞斯望向了門口，輕聲叫道：「進來吧，費蕾絲。」

　　語音剛落，門就被輕輕的推了開來，一名有著及腰綠色長髮的人類就站在門外，身上還穿著一件黑色大衣，大衣內的衣物是鮮明的紅色。

　　「您找我嗎？白利亞斯大人。」名叫費蕾絲的女人慢慢了走了進來，並把門輕輕帶上。

　　「讓我介紹吧。」白利亞斯放下了手上的書本，輕輕站了起來，「『霜之王』費蕾絲‧古娜，她是黑牙找來的上層居民。」

　　「嘿嘿，你這傢伙真的什麼事情都事先準備好了。」遊庵冷笑了幾聲，不過他不得不佩服白利亞斯。

　　「這位是？」費蕾絲看向了遊庵。

　　「他是遊庵，是我的老朋友兼夥伴，也是殺手協會跟組織的長老之一。」白利亞斯笑了笑，「曾經也是德拉斯帝國中的聖階魔法師之一。」

　　「話說回來，你指派給來的任務到底是？」遊庵一臉不解的望向白利亞斯。

　　「不過就是將利文薩帝國幾個大臣給殺了而已。」白利亞斯一臉輕鬆的說著，又拿起來書來閱讀，「費蕾絲妳可以先退下了。
」
　　「是的，白利亞斯大人。」費蕾絲起身走向了門口，不過手才剛握住門把就被白利亞斯叫住。

　　「別叫我大人，叫我長老就行了。」

　　「好的，白利亞斯長老。」話一說完，費蕾絲就離開了房間，並順手把門帶上。

　　「這樣的話，利文薩帝國就會忙的不可開交了，不過你這傢伙究竟在打什麼算盤？」遊庵平靜的說著。

　　「奪走『水之王鏈』以及利文薩帝國原本持有的另一條王鏈，順便摧毀他們複製王鏈的地方。」白利亞斯的眼睛依舊望著手上的書本。

　　「我去休息了，你也早點休息吧。」遊庵丟下這句話，起身離開了房間。

　　待遊庵離開房間後，艾爾帕諾才開口：「你的算盤打的真精阿，不過這樣又得先打一場仗了……」

　　「放心吧，你不是也很久沒活動活動了？」白利亞斯依然一臉輕鬆的笑著，「此外，在利文薩帝國的那兩組王鏈的力量，根本都不比第十一組王鏈還來的可怕。」

　　「哼，隨便你。」艾爾帕諾冷哼一聲後，化為一團銀光，消失在白利亞斯的身旁。
＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝
　　休整片刻後，正準備前往利文薩帝國國務院的灰風等人，才剛走了幾條街就遇到了傑特森。

　　「灰風，麻煩你現在跟我到王宮內的會議室吧，幾名大臣要召開會議，主要是對這次事件的討論。」傑特森一看到灰風就小跑步來到後者的眼前。

　　「為什麼我也得參加會議阿？」灰風一臉不解地問。

　　「貴國的長老也到達了會議室了，他拜託我務必帶你過去。」

　　「爺爺？怎麼連爺爺也來了？」灰風望向一旁的院長，而後者也是一臉疑惑。

　　「說到對這次事件的主謀的了解，長老他比我們還清楚，所以外交大臣也拜託他來協助一下。」傑特森緩緩說道，「總之現在就跟我過去吧。」

　　「那月空他們？」灰風看了看身旁的夥伴。

　　「他們可以先到我們的國務院休息，已經準備好房間了。」

　　「灰風你就跟他去吧，反正現在不用擔心會有敵人了。」月空拍了拍灰風的肩膀。

　　「好吧，晚點見了。」灰風向眾人揮了揮手後，跟在傑特森身後迅速趕往王宮內的會議室。

　　會議室內，除了利文薩帝國的國王之外，主要大臣跟幾名長老都已經到齊了，灰風才剛踏進會議室，就發現了他的爺爺正和一名白袍魔法師聊天。

　　「哦，灰風你來啦，坐在我旁邊吧。」灰靈笑著對灰風招了手。

　　「灰靈長老，他就是貴國的風之王阿？想不到這麼年輕呢。」灰靈身旁的白袍魔法師笑容滿面。

　　「那當然，他可是我的孫子。」灰靈有點驕傲的說著，但仍然笑容滿面，「灰風，這位是艾倫，利文薩帝國的長老之一。」

　　灰風禮貌性的點頭示意後，在灰靈身旁坐了下來，才剛坐下，會議室的大門再次被打了開來，一名紅髮女子走了進來，眾人一看到紅髮女子立刻就安靜無聲。

　　「爺爺，她是？」灰風低聲問著身旁的灰靈。

　　「她是利文薩帝國的暗影禁衛隊長。」灰靈也低聲回道。

　　「相信各位已經知道集合在此的原因了。」紅髮女子走向了會議室的最前方，看了看眾人一眼後，繼續說道：「為了讓各位更了解這次的敵人，因此我們有幸請到德拉斯帝國的灰靈長老，來跟我們一起商量對策。」

　　紅髮女子語音剛落，除了灰靈身旁的艾倫之外，眾人就一片竊竊私語，並反覆看著手上的資料。

　　「我認為現在竟然已經知道對方的根據地，應該立刻就出兵討伐。」一名矮小的老頭子沉聲說道。

　　「曼德拉長老說的沒錯，從收集的情報以及灰靈長老提供的資料來看，這次的敵人極富心機。為了徹底擊殺那個組織，就必須趁早全力以赴。」一名黑色長髮的中年男子面無表情，頓了頓後，冷冷說道：「只要陛下同意出兵，我可以在最短時間調動軍隊，直搗黃龍，將對方組織連根拔除。」

　　直接出兵討伐？

　　聽黑髮中年男子一說，灰靈趕緊出聲反對：「曼德拉長老還有軍備大臣，我認為這樣魯莽的出兵，可能只會白白損失貴國的兵力而已，白利亞斯手下最少有三名王，萬萬不可輕率的出兵阿。」

　　此話一出，有人贊成，也有人反對，長老與大臣們互相爭執了起來。

　　「夠了，都不要吵了，在德拉斯帝國的客人面前這樣吵來吵去，成何體統？」見眾人越吵越大聲，紅髮女子拍了一下桌子，接著說道：「請各位長老以及大臣好好考慮，稍後就進行投票。」

　　陛下直屬的暗影禁衛隊長的權威，不容置疑。

　　儘管此次會議，陛下沒有親自出席，但暗影禁衛隊長的話就代表陛下的話。暗影禁衛隊長的決定，幾乎就等於陛下的決定。

　　片刻之後，紅髮女子終於出聲：「有誰贊成出兵討伐？」

　　曼德拉長老以及軍備大臣，以及兩名長老都舉手表示贊同。

　　「好，那有誰反對？」

　　以艾倫為首的幾名長老以及大臣都舉手，包括了灰靈跟灰風也把手舉了起來，畢竟曾經與白利亞斯等人交戰過，沒有人比他們祖孫倆更了解對方的可怕之處。

　　「好，那就暫時按兵不動，另外我會詢問陛下是否准許請求聯合國會以及其他帝國的援助。」紅髮女子看了一眼會議室後，沉聲說道：「那可以解散了。」

　　這次的決定讓曼德拉長老一方的臉色沉了下來，而黑色長髮男子更是在自己的親衛耳邊小聲吩咐幾句，後者神色一驚，迅速離去。

　　但此舉卻被艾倫長老發現，趁著眾人走出會議室的混亂，悄悄的伸起右手食指，像那名親衛彈了一下，在對方的身上施下了跟蹤魔法，並派自己的一名親衛也跟蹤對方，以便了解對方的目的，隨後跟著灰靈一路有說有笑的來到他的辦公室。

　　「隨意坐吧。」才剛踏進辦公室，艾倫就笑著對灰靈跟灰風說著。

　　「有一段時間沒跟你這樣談天說地了。」在沙發上坐下後，灰靈緩緩說道，「不過，過幾天我得啟程前往聯合國會的聖城。」

　　「哦，為什麼突然要出遠門阿？」艾倫遞給灰靈一杯茶後，在他身旁坐了下來。

　　「有些事情，得到國會的圖書館才能查清楚，再者我得會會一位老朋友。」灰靈喝了口茶後，繼續說道：「這次事件絕對只是開端而已，白利亞斯的目的是所有的王鏈。」

　　聽到灰靈這麼一說，艾倫的臉色也沉了下來，語氣凝重：「如果真是這樣，我們要是魯莽出兵，恐怕真的會如你所說，白白損失兵力。」
　　「是阿。」灰靈嘆了口氣。

　　就在此時，辦公室的門被人撞開，一名渾身血跡的親衛衝了進來，而這名親衛正是他剛剛指派去跟蹤對方的人。

　　灰靈大吃一驚，臉色陰沉，在艾倫的解釋下，很快就明白到底是怎麼回事。

　　原來，在剛剛的會議，灰靈等人反對出兵的意見後，軍備大臣格里奇一方咬牙離去，艾倫本能地感覺到一股危險。

　　警惕之下，她派手下暗中跟蹤格里奇的親衛。不料，不查不知道，一查嚇一跳！

　　繞大個圈子後，對方的親衛在城東一處偏僻的別院和一群黑衣人會面，密謀了整整一個時辰。根據他所了解的，別院裡全都是厲害的殺手，其中，不乏恐怖的夜瞳殺手。

　　「為了順利出兵討伐絕望城，他們不惜刺殺你，再裝作是白利亞斯等人下的毒手，這樣他們就有足夠的理由說服國王出兵了。」艾倫語氣凝重，頓了頓後，繼續說道：「灰靈，你現在就出發前往聖城，我可以派人做你的護衛。」

　　此話一出，一旁的灰風也緊張起來：「爺爺，不如聽艾倫長老的建議，現在前往聖城？」

　　沉默了一會後，灰靈緩緩說道：「好吧，現在就動身，畢竟聖城沒有任何對外的魔法傳送陣，必須穿過埃文斯森林以及北方的大荒漠。」

　　聽灰靈這麼一說，艾倫臉色一喜，正準備吩咐手下去召集幾名武士，卻被灰靈拒絕。

　　「艾倫，不用麻煩你手下的武士了，有我的孫子跟我同行就足夠了。」灰靈笑了笑。

　　「沒問題嗎？」艾倫憂心忡忡。

　　「那當然，我自己也是聖階魔法師，加上灰風他是風之王，根本不用再麻煩你派人護送了。」灰靈拍了拍艾倫的肩膀，接著起身發出一道魔法傳信通知月空等人。

　　接著吩咐灰風盡快準備好之後，兩人在艾倫以及一群武士的護衛下，來到了埃文斯森林外圍，就在此時，月空等人也趕到了現場。

　　一番客套後，月空等人也迅速明白事情的嚴重性跟細節，對灰靈的決定雖然還是有點擔心，但很快的他們就冷靜下來。

　　「灰風，一定要平安歸來喔。」月空走上前，雙手搭在灰風的肩膀上。

　　「放心吧，我不只平安歸來，還會變的更強。」灰風笑了笑。

　　「長老，千萬別出事情阿。」院長也上前關心。

　　「別把我當成老狼人了。」灰靈豪不在意的笑了笑，接著示意灰風跟自己踏入埃文斯森林。

　　看著兩人漸行漸遠的背影，月空低聲說道：「我會等你回來的，夥伴。」
＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝
　　才剛走進埃文斯森林十幾里，灰靈等人就遇到幾波攻擊犀利的殺手。

　　多次遇襲後，眼看這樣下去不是辦法，灰靈從空間戒指內拿出白色的魔法杖，準備走利文薩帝國附近的山脈，繞一個彎後，直接進入大荒漠。

　　「哼，找死。」一進到山脈，感覺到身後的殺手們也跟了上來後，灰風冷冷地笑了笑，拔出了身上的太刀，悄悄運起護體鬥氣。雖然他希望可以盡快抵達聖城，但他也不介意在路上殺幾個擋路的傢伙，來幾場完美的反突襲。



。。。。。待續。

----------


## Holpless

一看就知道 人類的思想太亂來 獸人的思想非常穩定 

就等待阿風跟灰靈爺爺的路途拉 

灰靈: 別把我當成老人家(怒)

我: 阿!!灰靈爺爺生氣了 (飄走)

歐耶!!! 我搶到頭香了XDD 

期待下一張

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

恭喜搶到頭香，獎品地獄一日遊(啥鬼?

的確，有些大臣就是很會亂來XD

請期待下篇。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第三十章：夜瞳殺手，一山還有一山高，風之領域


　　作為一名夜曈殺手，帶隊行動的聖地亞哥此行充滿了信心。雖然聽說對方已經擊退前幾波的襲擊，從埃文斯森林一路逃到山脈，但他相信對方絕對不法逃過自己的追殺。

　　十年？還是十二年？

　　聖地亞哥已經忘了上一次失手是什麼時候，這些年以來，憑著驚人的戰績，他成了協會裡的金牌殺手。

　　無論是五年刺殺勢力龐大的格爾拜領主，還是三年前刺殺聲名顯赫的魔導師卡魯瑪……全都一擊必殺，轟動一時，取得了完美的成功！

　　看看身後十幾名精銳的殺手，看看夜幕降臨前那一抹血紅色的夕陽，再看看綿延千里的林海，他相信這次的行動也不例外。

　　進入密林深處，看看在高空中來回盤旋的格麥爾禿鷹，聖地亞哥大喜，吩咐身後的人謹慎行動，唯恐驚動正在附近休息的灰靈等人。

　　雖然夜色越來越濃，但作為一名夜瞳殺手，他能清晰地看見高空上的格麥爾禿鷹。

　　禿鷹的夜視能力在鳥類中出類拔萃，牠們不停地來回盤旋，意味著獵物就在附近。

　　「你們散開行動，我到前面堵住對方的退路，記住，沒有足夠的把握前，萬萬不可輕易出手！」叮囑幾句後，聖地亞哥無聲無息地消失在茫茫林海。

　　對看幾眼後，十幾名精銳的黑衣殺手兩人一組，分頭行動。

　　為了擊殺灰靈，協會這次動用了大量精銳的力量，大部隊很快就能趕到，自己一行就算無法把灰靈當場擊殺，只要把他纏住就相當於完成了任務。

　　也許是到了晚上，森林裡很安靜，除了「呼、呼」的林海聲外，聽不到任何聲音。
　　莫非，這是一個陷阱？

　　給自己加持風系加速魔法，高速潛行一段距離後，聖地亞哥感覺有點不對勁，本能地感覺到一股前所未有的危險。

　　跳上樹梢，看看在高空盤旋的格麥爾禿鷹，再看看一望無際的林海，聖地亞哥沉吟片刻，然後繼續往前走。格麥爾禿鷹視力驚人，久經訓練，絕不會失去獵物的蹤影。

　　既然幾頭禿鷹都在這盤旋，那就可以肯定灰靈就潛伏在這附近。

　　雖然對自己的實力充滿了信心，但為了預防萬一，他還是抽出鋒利的血精靈匕首。這把匕首是他十年前刺殺一名大貴族後，無意中得到的戰利品，自帶衰弱、遲緩和麻痹魔法。

　　這些年來，他正是憑著這把匕首屢立奇攻，一擊必殺，一次次順利完成任務。

　　「啊，救命啊……」

　　就在聖地亞哥失神的瞬間，突然，身後傳來了一聲慘叫，隨即詭異地嘎然而止。不過，身為聽覺靈敏的夜瞳殺手，他隱約聽到了一聲破空聲。

　　難道，是身後的武士遭到對方的襲擊？

　　疑惑之下，聖地亞哥向陣風一樣掠出去，「呼」的一聲就失去了蹤影。渾然不覺就在他剛立足之處不遠的一棵樹木的樹幹上，浮現出了一道小型的魔法陣。

　　「哼，算你走運！」見對方迅速離去，灰靈冷哼一聲，從一棵參天大樹的後方走了出來，把埋伏多時的魔法陣撤掉後迅速離去，果斷地換一個戰場。

　　明白只有十幾名殺手率先追上來後，他跟灰風在密林內佈下了重重埋伏。除了盯緊實力最強的聖地亞哥外，他也吩咐灰風襲擊分頭行動的黑衣人。

　　聖地亞哥速度很快，但等他循著血跡味趕到現場的時候，已經為時已晚。兩名黑衣人倒在地上，脖子跟胸前都有一道深可見骨的傷口，彷彿被人用利刃劃破一樣。

　　「啊，我的眼睛，救命啊……」就在聖地亞哥準備進一步擴大搜索範圍的時候，突然，遠處又傳來另一聲慘叫。

　　快速趕過去一看，儘管他曾見過無數血腥的場面，但眼前的景象仍然讓他頭皮發麻。

　　只見兩名黑衣人一動不動地躺在地上，雙眼血流如注，頸部和胸前各有深可見骨的傷口。

　　看來，灰靈的實力遠遠超出了自己的意料！

　　震驚過後，聖地亞哥揚手發出一枚響箭，召集分頭行動的黑衣人，並向最近的友軍求援，連續四名黑衣人被解決，那就說明了自己一行已經踏入對方精心佈置的陷阱！

　　聖地亞哥行動果斷、迅速，可惜，除了此起彼服的慘叫聲外，沒有見到任何一位黑衣人的蹤影。

　　難道，自己也逃不過一劫？

　　確認所有同行的黑衣人都已經遇難後，聖地亞哥頭一次感到恐懼，夜幕籠罩下的森林，在他眼裡簡直就是一座噬人的無底洞。

　　這些年以來，只有他欣賞別人臨死前的無奈和驚恐，沒想到，自己也有這麼一天。無論如何，他也想不到頭一次率一群精銳一起行動，不僅無法完成任務，反而無意中成為了對手的獵物！

　　聖地亞哥緊張不已，舉著鋒利的血精靈匕首慢慢挪動，與此同時，藏在暗處的灰風卻動也不動，靜靜地等待最後的致命一擊。儘管對方已經發出求援的信號，但他有信心在對方援軍到來之前，擊殺眼前這名唯一讓他感覺危險的一流殺手。

　　在別人眼裡，這些精銳的殺手也許防不勝防，厲害無比，但在爺爺佈下的魔法陣面前，在自己冷不防的突襲面前，他們毫無還手之力，往往還沒反應過來就被自己和爺爺的攻擊偷襲得手。

　　謹慎之下，聖地亞哥舉著匕首一步一步往外退，儘管看不到對方到底藏在哪裡，但他仍然感覺到一股空前的危險。

　　就在他精神極度緊張的時候，突然，「呼」的一聲，一道巨大的風刃從天而降，緊跟著幾十根鋒利的冰錐飛了過來。

　　「不好，有埋伏！」

　　側身躲過巨大的風刃後，聖地亞哥果斷後撤，面對強敵時，殺手的準則是一擊則退，更不用說面對敵人精心佈置的埋伏了。

　　殺手的可怕，就在於暗中發起致命的一擊，一名身中埋伏，陷入重圍的殺手，已經從獵人變成獵物，是所有殺手的大忌！

　　幾個高速變向，躲過密集的冰錐後，聖地亞哥不敢戀戰，再次給自己加持妦系加速魔法，準備以最快的速度撤出密林。沒想到，才剛走了幾十步，一名身穿白袍的老狼人，硬生生的堵住他的去路。

　　「哼，冰霜術！」就在聖地亞哥還沒反應過來時，灰靈冷哼一聲，迅速施展了冰霜術，封鎖住聖地亞哥的行動。

　　「致命一擊！」就在聖地亞哥極力要掙脫冰霜術時，灰風從他身後發起了致命的一擊，鋒利的太刀刺破他的心臟，隨後「唰」的一聲，劃過他的喉嚨。

　　「走吧，趁對方的援軍還沒趕到，趕緊離開這裡。」灰靈看了看倒在地方的聖地亞哥，隨後迅速離去。

　　雖然擊殺了聖地亞哥，殲滅了對方一支精銳的小隊，但灰靈仍果斷的迅速離去，他相信以對方的行事作風和實力，絕不會就這麼罷休。為了安全起見，必須時刻和他們保持一定的距離。

　　山脈綿延千里，越往裡走，樹林就越茂密，有時，森林內甚至遮天蔽日，這給他隱藏行蹤帶來了極大的方便，格麥爾禿鷹就算視力再好，恐怕也無法發現自己跟灰風具體的位置。

　　先前的幾次伏擊，灰風都取得完美的成功，當然，也並非毫無代價！

　　雖然擊殺了對方兩名夜瞳殺手，但在擊殺第二個夜瞳殺手時，被對方的其他精銳在背上狠狠砍了一刀，要不是護體鬥氣抵擋住大部分的傷害，恐怕自己會被對方隱藏的高手圍殺了。

　　灰風付出了不少代價，但跟追兵一比，卻又不值一提。僅僅失去三名夜瞳殺手，追兵們就付出了慘痛的代價。

　　夜瞳殺手和劍聖、魔導師等高手同一個級別，但數量更加稀少，極難培養。
　　整個米爾加特大陸，估計也沒有幾個經驗豐富的夜瞳殺手。

　　付出慘痛的代價後，追兵們再也不敢魯莽行動，沒有人還敢單獨行動，追殺神出鬼沒的灰風。

　　這樣一來，灰風一行的壓力就減輕不少，再也不用整天提心吊膽，集中精力迅速趕往幾百里外的大荒漠。

　　與山脈相比，大荒漠更加廣大，綿延數千里。灰風相信以自己的跟爺爺的本事，進入大荒漠後將更加如魚得水，就算追兵人數再多，恐怕到時也難把自己一行截下來。

　　不過，追兵們也不是笨蛋，一邊調派精銳在森林內追殺，一邊在山脈和大荒漠的交界處佈下重兵。

　　除了花大錢雇傭大量精銳的殺手外，軍備大臣格里奇一方還利用手中的權勢，悄悄調動利文薩帝國在邊境上的駐軍，封鎖住所有關卡，企圖堵住灰靈等人的退路。

　　可惜，灰靈在駐軍的統領面前，直接以艾倫長老的名義，逼得駐軍不得不讓路，以免得罪位高權重的艾倫長老。

　　越過對方的防線後，灰靈徹底鬆了一口氣。繼續連夜趕路，兩天後，眼看聖城的邊界哨站，已經遙遙在望，在看看身旁跟著自己整整跑了兩天的灰風，他在一個小湖旁停下來，準備休息一晚在動身。

　　在周圍佈下一道道的探測魔法後，灰靈讓灰風紮了兩頂帳篷，就著月色從空間戒指內取出兩瓶水，一包烤肉和一堆乾燥的木柴。「啪」的一聲打個響指，連咒語都不念，發出一個小小的火球點燃乾燥的木柴。

　　「爺爺，你還好吧？」這幾天連夜趕路，灰風發現爺爺的速度已經比剛開始時慢了不少，可見體力消耗已經非常多了。

　　「還好，只是有點累了而已。」灰靈喝了一口水後，繼續說道：「你不累的話，現在就進入王鏈中，去跟克魯伊夫對練吧。」

　　「這樣誰來守夜？」灰風一臉不解地問，畢竟爺爺的體力已經消耗不少，自己又進入王鏈中練習的話，這樣對自己一行的安全有莫大的威脅。

　　「放心吧，我已經佈下了許多探測魔法，對方一踏入範圍內，我會馬上知道的。」灰靈笑了笑，「你現在最重要的事情，就是盡快領悟到風之領域。」

　　「風之領域？」

　　「簡單說，就是『風之王鏈』的最終奧技之一。」王鏈發出一團銀光，緊跟著，克魯伊夫半透明的身影從裡頭飄了出來，「所有王鏈都有各自的奧技，其中領域奧技是共通的。」

　　在克魯伊夫的解說下，灰風漸漸了解王跟一般的強者不同之處。

　　無論是聖階武士還是聖階魔法師，所追求的都是磅礡的鬥氣或者是魔力，但是王不同，王追求的是對領域的掌控。

　　一名實力強大的王，能施展恐怖的領域空間，隔絕敵人對魔法元素的感觸，限制敵人對外界能量的使用。也就是說，在他領域空間內裡，別人的實力將受到極大的限制。

　　一名實力強大的魔導師，在王的領域空間裡恐怕連一個火球都發不出來。

　　不同的王，其領域空間也各有不同。

　　炎之王的領域空間內，火系魔法元素空前濃厚，友軍的攻擊力能到一個驚人的地步。

　　同理，在風之王的領域空間內，風系魔法元素濃厚，友軍的速度能提升幾倍，甚至是十幾倍……

　　能初步領悟一絲領域法則後，實力便已經和聖階中級強者匹敵，甚至超越聖階中級。

　　對聖階以下的武士和魔法師來說，領域空間簡直是個惡夢，遇到後將完全束手無策。

　　等到完全領悟了領域法則，突破門檻後，實力就能跟聖階顛峰強者不分上下，不僅能延長幾倍的生命，並且擁有遠超一般人想像的能力。

　　聖階顛峰強者很強大，但千百年來，人們所知的聖階顛峰強者寥寥無幾。

　　巴里摩爾家族的聖階顛峰武士，號稱德拉斯帝國的幕後支柱；斯巴頓家族的聖階顛峰法師則是利文薩帝國千年不倒的根本；而博格家族的聖階顛峰強者，是大陸東北方的羅斯帝國聖騎士的巔峰。

　　每一名聖階顛峰強者，全都是所在帝國以及種族的中流砥柱。

　　由於早已不再參與世俗的權利鬥爭，儘管實力強大，但各大家族千百年來都極為低調。

　　對一般人來說，除了聖階顛峰強者的傳說外，各大家族都罕為人知，只有一些古老的家族以及大陸上的上層人物才明白他們的真正實力。

　　「反正你現在就跟我對練就是了。」克魯伊夫不耐煩的說著，隨後消失在灰風身旁，也順手把灰風的意識拉進王鏈中。

　　「等……」灰風還來不及拒絕，意識就跟著克魯伊夫進入到風之王鏈之中了。

　　看到灰風倒下後，灰靈搖搖頭，把灰風扛進一頂帳篷後，在灰風身旁坐下：「加油吧，我的孫子。」
＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝
　　「那頭老妖狼，等等一定要他好看。」灰風在白色的空間內坐起來後，望了望四周。

　　「你說誰是老妖狼阿？」克魯伊夫毫無預警的出現在灰風的身後，把後者嚇的跳了起來。

　　「嚇死狼阿你。」灰風一邊抱怨一邊站了起來。

　　「吵死了，你這小子還是一下吵……」克魯伊夫不耐煩的揮揮手。
　　「我叫灰風！」灰風毫不猶豫的吼回去。

　　「不管啦，我得讓你在一天之內初步領悟到風之領域。」克魯伊夫右手一伸，一把銀色的長劍出現在他的手中，「快點拔刀吧。」

　　看看已經拿出武器的克魯伊夫，灰風也拔出了身上的太刀，全神戒備。


...待續。

----------


## Holpless

挖= = 原來灰靈爺爺這麼強....連那看幾來不簡單的夜瞳殺手也被幹掉了

可見近過王鍊的都是變態瞜 

不過克魯伊夫跟巴特一樣耶 倔~ (被打)

阿風加油瞜~~ (飄)

到頭來才發現....我是頭香耶 (呆滯)

----------


## 空

.

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

TO 小O:

不一定要進過王鏈才是變態阿，

遊庵就是一個例子，他並不是王，不過他的實力相當於聖階中級阿。

克魯伊夫大概是王鏈中的特例，超級隨便的出名(炸

TO 阿空：

一天之內要完全掌握風之王鏈的奧技，的確有點不太可能XD

不過以克魯伊夫那種隨便(?)的訓練方式，大概有可能了(炸

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第三十一章：領域威壓，聖城，夜襲


　　「雖然說一天之內不太可能，不過你可以領悟多少就算多少了。」克魯伊夫甩甩手上的長劍，「我要上了。」

　　語音剛落，克魯伊夫身影一閃，眨眼就出現在灰風身後，鋒利的長劍一揮，發出了一片密集的風刃。

　　「太虛龍壁！」灰風大吼一聲，剎時間體外的護體鬥氣大閃，眾多風刃撞上後「叮叮」幾聲彈開了。

　　「嘿嘿，反應不錯，不過這招如何？」克魯伊夫冷笑了幾聲，鋒利的長劍一甩，幾道巨大的風刃從天而降。

　　灰風透過疾風步瞬移出去，躲過風刃後，將鬥氣加持道太刀上，太刀發出「嗡」的輕吟，並且閃耀著紅光。

　　「劍刃風暴！」

　　手起刀落，灰風發出一片密集的風刃，直撲不遠處的克魯伊夫，接著透過疾風步瞬移出去，來到後者的身後，準備來個前後夾擊。
　　「風之領域，破！」

　　正當灰風來到克魯伊夫身後，準備發動致命的攻擊時，後者一聲爆喝，緊跟著無形的壓力排山倒海般而來，周圍的空氣扭曲了起來。

　　灰風被突如其來的壓力，震得後退了數步，口中流出了一絲絲鮮血。

　　這就是風之領域？

　　面對著強大的壓力，灰風大吃一驚，沒想到自己的攻擊化為烏有，自身也受到了傷害。

　　「好好看著吧，這就是領域奧技。」語音剛落，克魯伊夫已經來到灰風的面前，一腳又把灰風踢飛出去，緊跟著又來到灰風的上方，一拳把他打回地面，再地面撞出了一個坑洞。

　　「可惡……」灰風從坑洞中站起，正準備找尋克魯伊夫的身影，但他萬萬沒想到後者已經來到他的後方，「什麼？」

　　灰風連轉身的機會都沒有，身上就挨了幾記重拳，接著一記勢大力沉的踢擊把他遠遠踢飛了出去，在地上撞出一道痕跡。

　　「站起來，用你的身體慢慢去領悟風之領域。」克魯伊夫慢慢走向了灰風，「灰靈的孫子就只有這點程度阿？」

　　「還沒結束呢……」灰風緩緩站了起來，把太刀收近刀鞘，雙手上的王鏈發出耀眼的銀光。

　　「很好，就是欣賞你這不服輸的個性。」克魯伊夫讚賞地點了點頭，接著身上銀光大作，周圍的風都狂暴了起來。

　　用身體去領悟，去感覺風的流動，灰風慢慢的閉上雙眼，全神貫注，絲毫不知道王鏈的銀光漸漸蔓延到全身。

　　「我要上了。」克魯伊夫腳尖一點，閃電般的衝向了灰風，右拳直撲他的腹步，但驚人的一幕出現了。

　　灰風雙眼仍然沒有張開，不過卻在千鈞一髮之際廁身躲掉了克魯伊夫的攻擊，接著雙掌往前一推，強大的風壓把克魯伊夫震飛出去。

　　烈風掌？

　　克魯伊夫站穩腳步後緊緊盯著眼前的灰風，他萬萬沒有想到，灰風已經慢慢領悟了領域法則，竟然躲開了自己在領域空間內加持過的攻擊。

　　「嘖嘖，越來越有趣了。」在一次讚賞地點了點頭後，克魯伊夫右手往前一張，周圍的風全都聚集到了右手上，整條手臂都被強大的風給包覆住
。
　　「裂破風陣拳！」

　　隨著克魯伊夫一聲爆喝，右拳全力揮出，一到巨大的白色龍捲風襲向了灰風，與此同時後者終於張開了雙眼，左手往前一張，右手握拳擺在腰際，身體側著，身上聚集了相當多的風，就在龍捲風快接近時，一拳擊向了龍捲風，並伴隨著強大的風壓，將整個龍捲風擊散，強大的風流在周圍的地板劃出一道道深不可測的痕跡。

　　修羅陣風拳？

　　看到自己的龍捲風被擊散後，克魯伊夫臉色一沉，他完全沒有想到灰風已經可以施展風之王鏈的招式，並且已經領悟了一絲領域法則，擁有了初步的領域空間。

　　「嘿嘿，好，很好，這樣才有趣阿。」雖然被剛剛的一幕嚇到，不過克魯伊夫大喜，瞬間就凝聚了龐大的風，全身上下都籠罩在銀光內，別說攻擊，光是磅礡的能量波動或許就能嚇跑劍聖或魔導師級別以下的人了。

　　與此同時，灰風身上也散發出強烈的能量波動，雙眼緊緊盯著克魯伊夫，自己操控的風正再跟克魯伊夫駕馭的風激烈的碰撞著，強烈的風流，將地板劃的面目全非。

　　「我要上了。」

　　「放馬過來吧，灰風。」

　　兩人同時向前躍去，展開了一場激烈的肉搏戰，就這樣，一個晚上很快就過去了。

　　次日清晨，灰風醒了過來，發現自己被爺爺抱進了帳篷內，度過了整個夜晚後，起身走出了帳篷。

　　「你醒啦？」灰靈透過老花眼鏡望著灰風，手上還拿著一本書籍，看來剛剛正在閱讀。

　　「爺爺，你有休息嗎？」灰風在灰靈身旁過下後，首先關心的就是爺爺的身體狀況，「該不會整個晚上都沒睡吧？」
　　「這個……」

　　「爺爺！」

　　「好啦，看來瞞不過你……」灰靈搖搖頭，無奈地笑了笑。

　　「真是的，不是跟你說你要找時間休息嗎？」灰風喝了一口水後，看著身旁爺爺，「算了，應該沒有敵人在追上來了吧？」

　　「沒了，倒是你跟克魯伊夫對練的怎樣？」灰靈摘下眼鏡，連同書本一起收到了空間戒指內。

　　「你孫子阿，已經擁有了初步的領域空間了。」克魯伊夫半透明的身影又從王鏈中飄了出來，「嘖嘖，簡直就遺傳到雪月嘛。」

　　「你就不能說也有遺傳到我嗎？」

　　「嘖嘖，你還真好意思說。」

　　克魯伊夫和灰靈你一句我一句，互相擠兌了起來，看的灰風在一旁很無言。

　　「算了，該收拾了，我們繼續前往聖城。」灰靈搖搖頭後，示意灰風去收起帳棚。

　　「知道了。」灰風很快的就把帳篷拆下，並收進了空間戒指內
。
　　「嘿嘿，我先回去了，抵達聖城後，有機會的話就跟我對練吧，灰風。」克魯伊夫笑了笑後，化為一團銀光消散於天地之間。

　　「走吧。」灰靈稍微收拾一下後，握著魔法杖起身離去，而灰風也在後頭跟上。

　　繼續趕路的灰靈兩人渾然不覺千里外的絕望城，泛起了一陣滔天巨浪！
＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝
　　每一名殺手在執行任務前，協會都在他身上下一道魔法印記，以便隨時掌握他的行蹤，但三天之內都沒有聖地亞哥等精銳的消息後，幾名圍著魔法水晶球的黑衣人臉色越來越沉。

　　沉吟片刻後，一名馬臉黑衣人緩緩說道：「三天過去了，還是沒有任何消息，看來聖地亞哥等人已經遇難了。」

　　「嘖嘖，我不是老早就提醒過你們，灰靈的實力深不可測嗎？」盯著緩緩轉動的魔法水晶球，遊庵緩緩說道：「與其在白白損失精銳，不如取消此次任務。」

　　此話一出，眾人馬上就一片吵鬧，有人建議再繼續派精銳去追殺灰靈，也有人贊同遊庵的意見，停止對灰靈的追殺。

　　「此外，灰靈他現在大概快抵達聖城了，要是繼續追殺，而驚動聯合國會，進而惹出聖堂的話，可不是一般的麻煩。」沉吟片刻後，遊庵繼續說道：「我相信各位長老都清楚聖堂武士的可怕吧？」

　　聯合國會實力龐大，勢力在米爾加特大陸上幾乎是首屈一指。有大量精銳的護會騎士，有實力強大的護會魔法師……其中，聖堂是最為強大，也是最為神秘的力量。

　　除了一些大家族和大勢力外，別說一般的貴族或平民，就是國會內部一般的人員，也不知道聖堂的存在和恐怖。

　　基本上，每名聖堂起碼都有著聖階初級的實力，或者在某些方面有著特殊的專長。

　　和一般的國會騎士和魔法師不同，聖堂自成一個體系，除了聖堂長老外，連國會會長和副會長都無法指揮他們行動。

　　「暫停一切對目標的追殺，撤出所有在德拉斯帝國的眼線，沒有我的允許，嚴禁再派人追殺目標，此外，嚴格封鎖消息。」沉吟片刻，看看周圍的黑衣人，渾身籠罩在一團黑光內的會長果斷下令，冷哼一聲後迅速離去，詭異地憑空消失，只在空氣中留下一絲若有若無的漣漪。

　　得令後，黑衣人逐一散去，迅速行動起來。不過儘管嚴格封鎖消息，仍然瞞不過一直關心此事的有心人。

　　軍備大臣格里奇，突然閉門不出，聲稱身染重病，暗中召回所有外出的家族武士；曼德拉長老也暗中召集了自己的親信。

　　此外，得知灰靈逃過精銳殺手的追殺後，艾倫長老鬆了一口氣，要不是手裡事務繁重，他恨不得立刻啟程前往聖城。

　　深夜，一般人都已經進入夢鄉，利文薩帝國內，一棟屋子的屋頂上，站著兩名黑衣人。

　　「看來就是這了……」一名穿著黑袍的銀狼獸人沉聲說道，一雙眼冷冷望著一棟重兵把守的大房子。

　　「根據長老給的情報，國會已經撤走所有人馬，所以不用擔心他們會半路殺出。」銀狼人身旁的一名綠色長髮的女子看了看手上的白紙後，緩緩說道。

　　「開始吧，費蕾絲。」銀狼人雙手的發出耀眼的黑光，強大的能量波動一湧而出。

　　「知道了，來。」費蕾絲的身上散發出一絲絲的寒氣，周圍的溫度急遽而降。

　　「王之閃！」來一聲暴喝後，雙手發出一道耀眼的黑光，直撲大房子的大門，眨眼就將數名門外的士兵以及大門擊潰。

　　在一陣爆炸後，大門內的士兵迅速結陣，手持魔法杖的魔法師們更是聯手施展了魔法護罩，眾多騎士以及武士直撲不遠處的來跟費蕾絲。

　　「吹雪。」面對眾多人馬，費蕾絲雙手往旁一張，眨眼間就憑空凝聚了幾百根的鋒利冰椎，迅速射向撲來的敵人。

　　在密集的冰椎下，最前面的騎士立刻就倒下一片，而在後方壓陣的魔法師則是趕緊聯手施展火漫連天，融化掉鋪天蓋地而來的冰椎，剎那間整座庭院火光大閃。

　　「快，給騎士跟武士加持魔法護盾。」一名統領般的魔法師大喊，同時他也像遠處的費蕾絲發出一道道耀眼的閃電。

　　「死冥之贈。」來發出一圈黑光，黑光所過之處，無論是騎士或者武士全都頭昏腦脹，行動艱難。

　　高階暗黑系魔法？看到受到靈魂攻擊的眾多騎士，統領的魔法師心中一沉，立刻就發出一道魔法傳信，請求增援。

　　能瞬發死冥之贈的人，絕對是一名聖階級別的暗黑魔法師，再看看來身旁的費蕾絲，眾人心中越來越沉，別說擊殺對方，恐怕就連稱到援軍抵達都有問題了。

　　「快，神聖護罩，絕對要擋住他們。」就在來再一次凝聚磅礡的魔力，而身旁的費蕾絲也做出同樣的事情時，統領的魔法師大聲下令。

　　「王之閃！」

　　「寒冰列陣。」

　　在兩位王的聯手攻擊之下，神聖護罩眨眼就煙消雲散，而在護罩外圍的人更是首當其衝，有的王之閃吞噬掉，有的被凍成一座座的冰雕，護罩內的人也全都受到了嚴重的傷害。


.....待續。

----------


## Holpless

頭香～

看來小風也愈來愈強了呢 途中也聞到外掛的味道（眼睛一亮）


點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    還以為灰靈爺爺會吃掉純潔的小風 （咦！？）    
    


那就期待摟～ （飄）

----------


## kl122002

灰風又長大了, 真快,
不過修練過度也有副作用吧?
而且是在戰鬥中?

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

TO小O:

灰風當然會越來越強啦，不然以後戰爭中會變成炮灰的XD

TOkl122002：

副作用的話....不知道被風之王鏈打成重傷算不算XD

風之王鏈克魯伊夫的訓練方式，本來就以亂來出名的XD

兩位都請期待下章囉。

----------


## 夢境之狼雪克

大大寫的真好!(羨慕

希望灰風在下一篇展現實力!

期待下一章

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

TO 夢境之狼雪克

謝謝誇獎呢，下章可能換人展現實力吧，因為灰風目前在遙遠的~聖城呢。

不過還是請你期待下一章。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第三十二章：雷之王現身，激戰，水之王月空


　　「嘖嘖，真是不堪一擊……」看看滿天飛舞的灰塵，再看看幾乎全軍覆沒的衛兵，來不屑一顧地笑了笑。

　　「快點找到水之王鏈，然後回去找長老吧。」費蕾絲呢喃幾句後右手一揚，房子的大門瞬間變成冰塊，一陣風吹過後，化為無數的碎片。

　　來以及費蕾絲對看一眼後，同時往大門走去，就在離大門剩下數公尺的時候，數道魔法傳送陣突然出現，緊跟著一群人從魔法陣中走出。

　　「援軍嗎？想不到這麼快……」來看了看突然出現的傢伙，搖了搖頭後，身邊瞬間就凝聚了磅礡的魔力，「死亡波紋。」

　　一圈圈的黑色光環，以來為中心，波浪狀般朝著周圍延伸出去，領頭的幾名騎士不小心碰到光環後，立刻就頭痛欲裂，不停慘叫。

　　「吹雪。」

　　趁著混亂之際，費蕾絲瞬間凝聚了數百根冰椎，向各組人馬飛去，眼看著冰椎即將射殺閃避不及的人時，遠處傳來一聲暴喝，緊跟著數道閃電從天而降，擊碎了眾多冰椎。

　　「嘖嘖，又來一組麻煩的傢伙……」來像著聲音的方向望去，只見一名身披紅色斗篷，有著一頭紫髮的男子豎立在那，身後還跟著月空等人。

　　「如果我沒記錯的話，那傢伙大概就是利文薩帝國的『雷之王』古克傑爾。」費蕾絲看了看滿頭紫髮的男子後，緩緩說出。

　　「月空，麻煩你們小隊負責掩護我，這兩個傢伙我來對付。」古克傑爾悄悄對月空下令，同樣身為王，他清楚地感覺到來等人的強大。

　　「好吧，不過讓我也參加戰鬥吧。」月空邊說邊走到了雷之王的身旁，「因為他們也是兩個人阿。」

　　「別拖累我就好。」雷之王笑了笑，目光又回到來身上，與此同時，修奇等人全都進入備戰狀態。

　　「雷之王？我的天，真不是一般的麻煩……」來邊說邊搖搖頭，「這種傢伙應該給轟之王對付比較好吧……」


　　就在來還在搖頭抱怨的時候，雷之王已經在上空聚集了眾多閃電，隨著他的手放下，閃電也同時落下。

　　「霜凍之牆。」

　　費蕾絲招出一道道冰牆，擋住了落下的閃電，與此同時，來發動了攻勢，直奔不遠處的雷之王，然而，月空跟銀聯手施展神聖護罩，擋住了強大的王之閃。

　　「彗星守護。」仗著神聖護罩的防禦，紅蓮向天空射出數十發光箭，全都朝著來的方向落下。

　　「嘖嘖，還有疾風獵人阿？」揚手發出一團黑光擋住落下的光箭後，來看了看隊伍後處的紅蓮，隨即低聲呢喃起來。

　　「雷霆閃電，破！」

　　作為一名雷之王，他感覺到來的身旁凝聚了相當龐大的魔力，本能地發動了感到危險而發動攻勢。

　　數十道蛇形的紫色閃電形成密集的交叉雷網，直奔正在詠倡咒語的來，而月空等人也趁這機會發動了猛烈的攻勢！

　　月空跟銀兩人聯手施展爆裂火燄，一顆顆碗口般大小的火球綿延不絕；紅蓮再次施展了彗星守護；藍野跟天雪各斬出紅色跟藍色的月牙；修奇則是用匕首揮出了一道X字形的鬥氣。

　　「炎龍煉獄劫！」

　　在經過詠唱過後，來的招式終於施展出來，無情的大火將眾人的攻擊吞噬掉後，竟化為一個黑色的圓球，漂浮在半空中，表面上看來毫無危險，但卻散發出一絲絲的能量波動。

　　「那究竟是什麼招式？」月空驚訝的看著漂浮在半空的黑色球體。

　　「果然沒錯，這傢伙就是『暗之王』。」跟驚訝的月空不同，渾身籠罩在閃電內的古克傑爾臉色越來越沉。

　　「我自我介紹吧，我是『暗之王』來‧征，隸屬於托拉斯智囊團。」來緩緩地說著，接著右手往前一張，緊跟著黑色球體散發出龐大的能量，「初次見面，不，應該說再見了。」

　　「快，升起神聖護罩！」感覺到強大的能量波動後，古克傑爾大聲下令，同時身上的閃電也更加耀眼。

　　「給我去死吧！」來的右手握成拳狀，黑色球體慢慢從中間出現裂痕，但卻發出一道道的光線，隨著裂痕的擴大，光線也越來越多，「炸的灰飛煙滅吧！」

　　語音剛落，黑色球體的光更加強烈，最後終於『轟』的一聲，產生了驚天動地的爆炸，整座庭院都在爆炸的範圍內，鄰近的房子也受到波及，化為無數的灰塵，除了古克傑爾等人外，其餘的援兵全都無一倖免，全軍覆沒！

　　「哈哈哈，這樣不只水之王鏈，連雷之王鏈也到手了！」來大聲笑著，絲毫不覺有幾道巨大的閃電向他飛撲而來。

　　「霜凍之牆。」千鈞一髮之際，費蕾絲凝聚了冰牆擋住了勢大力沉的閃電。

　　「還沒死阿，真不塊是雷之王……」來望了望籠罩在閃電的古克傑爾，右手發出了耀眼的黑光，「王之閃！」

　　面對來強大的王之閃，古克傑爾早有準備，同樣也發出了一道白色的王之閃，兩兩抵銷，爆出耀眼的光芒。

　　「吹雪。」

　　費蕾絲連咒語都不念，瞬間凝聚上百根冰椎，直奔不遠處的古克傑爾，但後者只是淡淡一笑，緊跟著，驚人的一幕出現，上百根冰椎在古克傑爾面前停了下來。

　　「你們忘了嗎？我可是雷之王，賦予任何東西磁力對我來說，可是非常簡單的。」古克傑爾右手一彈，上百根冰椎全都往回飛去，鋒利的前端直指費蕾斯跟來。

　　「那請你也不要小看霜之王。」費蕾絲右手一揚，所有冰椎都化為無數冰渣，消散於天地之間。

　　「爆裂火焰！」趁著費蕾絲對付雷之王的同時，月空跟銀聯手發出滿天的爆裂火球。

　　慘烈的戰鬥再次展開！

　　雙方你來我往，整座庭院要麼出現一團團的火球，要麼出現一道道的巨大閃電，有時，霜之王又發出滿天的冰椎，鬥的難分難解。

　　「火漫連天！」月空呢喃片刻後，發出了漫天火炎，整座庭院火光大閃，銀也施展風刃魔法，再一旁搧風點火，增強火勢。

　　專注於戰鬥中的雙方人馬，絲毫沒有發覺一旁的廢墟中，封印解除的水之王鏈，正散發出些許的能量波動。

　　「王之閃！」

　　來跟古克傑爾雙雙施展了王之閃，就在此時，驚人的一幕出現，無論是來或是古克傑爾的王鏈，還是費蕾絲手上的霜之王鏈，都發出些許小小的閃電。

　　「這是……共鳴？」察覺到王鏈的異樣後，來脫口而出，隨後望向一旁的廢墟，很快的就發現在廢墟中發出光芒的水之王鏈。

　　「費蕾絲，去把水之王鏈拿來吧。」來再一次施展王之閃後，對著費蕾絲說著。

　　「知道了。」

　　「月空，快點，阻止那女人拿到水之王鏈。」看到費蕾絲迅速靠近水之王鏈後，古克傑爾大聲喊著，同時也發出一道道閃電，擋住來的攻勢
。
　　「火球術！」月空連咒語都不念，揚手發出一串火球，阻止費蕾絲靠近王鏈，同時也靠著瞬移法術，眨眼就出現在水之王鏈身旁
。
　　這就是水之王鏈？

　　近距離感覺到王鏈龐大的能量波動後，月空不由得大吃一驚，就在失神的瞬間，被費蕾絲偷襲得手，右手臂被劃出一道傷痕，鮮血剛好滴落在王鏈上。

　　就在鮮血落到王鏈上的瞬間，王鏈發出強烈的藍光，並出現一道藍色的魔法陣，將月空包覆住。

　　「這是……」看到魔法陣出現，費蕾絲趕緊跳開，回到來身旁。

　　「嘖嘖，試驗儀式嗎？」來發出王之閃，暫時阻止古克傑爾的攻勢後，望向魔法陣的方向。

　　與此同時，身在魔法陣內的月空，意識被帶到另一個空間中。

　　「這裡是？」月空疑惑地望了望水藍色的空間後，起身四處走走。

　　「這次是獸人阿？」就在月空四處打量這空間時，一匹年老的藍毛狼出現在月空的面前。

　　「你是？」月空望著眼前的老狼。

　　「我是『水之王鏈』利凡西奧。」老狼笑著說道，「要不要接受我的考驗阿？年輕的狼人。」

　　「沒問題，我接受你的考驗。」月空很快的回道。

　　「呵呵，很好。」利凡西奧讚賞地點了點頭，「第一個問題，為什麼想得到力量？」

　　「為了保護我身邊重要的人，所以我想得到更強的力量。」

　　「第二個問題，哪些事物會讓你用生命去守護？」利凡西奧很快的說出了第二個題目，一雙眼緊緊盯著灰風。

　　「對我來說非常重要的人，我會毫不猶豫的用生命去保護他。」

　　「就算你想保護的人殺害了你的親人，你也會毫不遲疑的去保護他？」

　　「什麼？」聽到這句話，月空大驚失色，不敢相信地看著利凡西奧。

　　「讓我們回到那個晚上吧……」利凡西奧笑了笑，同時空間內的水混亂了起來。

　　「住手，住手！」感覺到那晚的記憶正慢慢浮現出來後，月空失聲大叫。

　　時間彷彿回到了十多前的晚上，年幼的月空，親眼看著自己的母親被大火燒成灰燼，而下毒手的人正是自己的父親。

　　只能在旁無力的看著母親喪命，那種無助感、恐懼感，瞬間襲來。

　　「這樣你還想保護他嗎？」利凡西奧的聲音幽幽地傳來，「還是你要更改答案呢？」

　　「我不會更改答案的，我一定會守護所有的夥伴跟親人！」月空肯定的回答了這個題目。

　　「是嗎……」周圍的幻象瞬間消失，利凡西奧出現在原處，「那就去吧，孩子。」

　　語音剛落，月空的雙手隨即出現了水之王鏈，散發出耀眼的藍光。

　　「去吧，『水之王』月空。」利凡西奧笑了笑，手指一彈，月空的意識回到了現實。

　　籠罩住月空的魔法陣消失後，眾人又把注意力放回他身上。

　　「來吧，托拉斯智囊團的傢伙。」月空的眼神相當堅定，同時身上也出現磅礡的魔力波動。

　　「嘖嘖，看來又多了一位王了……」來二話不說直接用王之閃掃向月空。

　　「高壓水柱。」面對強悍的王之閃，月空想也不想直接施展了浮現再腦海中的第一個魔法，眨眼間，一道水柱出現在前方，擋住了來的攻擊。

　　「雷霆閃電，破！」趁著來分心攻擊月空之際，雷之王發動了強大的攻擊，巨大的蛇形閃電連綿不絕。

　　「寒冰天降。」費蕾絲招出滿天冰椎，從天而降，直攻隊伍後方的修奇等人，緊跟著招出冰牆，擋住了蛇形閃電。

　　「火漫連天！」銀在關鍵時刻施展強悍的火系魔法，融化了大部分的冰椎，而剩下的冰椎也被紅蓮等人擊碎。

　　「雷霆閃電！」

　　「王之閃！」

　　月空成為水之王再次加入戰局後，雙方鬥的難分難解，勢均力敵，但隨著趕來支援的援軍越來越多，對來一方是越來越不利。

　　就在雙方殺的血流成河時，空氣中一陣漣漪，緊跟著一名身穿黑袍的老狼人從虛空中走出。

　　望了望廝殺中的傢伙後，右手一揚，發出一圈黑色光環，光環所到之處，一般的騎士和魔法師全都像雕像般動也不動。

　　高階群體石化？

　　看看動也不動的眾人，在看看半空中的黑袍老者，雷之王大驚失色，能夠瞬發高階群體石化的魔法師，絕對有聖階的實力。

　　「遊庵長老……」定神看一眼半空中的老狼人後，來明白此次任務已經結束。

　　「嘖嘖，連雷之王也來插手。」遊庵看了看渾身弄在閃電內的古克傑爾後，轉頭對來說著，「任務結束，我們回去吧。」

　　「是。」來跟費蕾絲同時回答，接著來抖開一幅傳送捲軸，踏入出現的傳送門後，眨眼就失去蹤影。

　　「下次在陪你們玩吧，反正遲早都會在絕望城做的了斷。」掃一眼月空等人後，遊庵揚揚手裡的法杖，眨眼就瞬移出去，只留下一絲若有若無的魔力波動。

　　「混帳！」修奇憤恨的喊著。

　　「月空，可能等等你得到我們的宮殿內了。」古克傑爾看了看隨後趕到的幾名高層官員後，走到月空身邊低聲說著。

　　「我知道了。」月空不用想也知道，那幾名高層官員的來意，無疑地就是自己成為水之王這件事。

　　修整片刻後，月空跟著古克傑爾以及利文薩帝國的高層官員，來到了王宮內，並在高層官員的帶領下來到了大會議室。

　　「進去吧。」古克傑爾踏入了會議室，示意月空跟上後，順手把門關上，會議室裡已經坐滿了眾多大臣，還有幾名長老也都到齊。


......待續。

----------


## kl122002

其實我想問, 
什麼是魔力的波動?
像氣流一樣的東西, 還是類似電波 (魔法師是收音機/電視?), 只能在意識中感到?

水之王的誕生像是此其他的簡單了一點, 
還是小灰因時馴麻煩所以特別的慢?  :Embarassed:

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

魔力波動是比較類似於氣流的東西，

王的誕生，是由王鏈本身來做決定的，每條王鏈出的考驗也都不同，

所以才會有誕生快慢的差異XD

灰風的風之王鏈比較屬於注重實戰(亂來)的類型XD

請期待下篇。

----------


## 空

.

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

我只能說..這是命運的安排(被打死

不稍微開外掛的話，會趕不上灰風的XD

請期待下篇囉。

----------


## kl122002

> 我只能說..這是命運的安排(被打死
> 
> 不稍微開外掛的話，會趕不上灰風的XD
> 
> 請期待下篇囉。


全部都開外掛了, 
那不就是外掛大戰?
老的一輩也得開外掛了  :Laughing:

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

外掛大戰阿，應該是不太可能發生XD

畢竟到後面實力都滿平均的，所以不會有外掛大戰。

請期待下篇囉。

----------


## Holpless

哦～ 開始開外掛了膩  小空（邪笑） （你笑什麼鬼阿＝ ＝？）

不過這篇又拉出兩位新成員了耶 那位老爺爺 以及雷之王 老爺爺看起來好好吃的樣子 

不過接下來會很好玩吧0.0 

期待摟XD

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

to 小O

想吃掉水之王鏈利凡西奧，得先問過月空喔XD

接下來的確會很好玩^^

請期待囉。

----------


## 夢境之狼雪克

有新的王出現了!!

恩...不過這樣實力才會平均

這篇精采!期待下篇

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

to夢境之狼雪克：

恩，因為總不能都是正派被壓著打吧XD

月空成為水之王，其實也算個意外，或者說這就是他跟王鏈的緣分XD

請期待下篇吧。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第三十三章：帝國會議，進軍絕望城，炎之翼


　　剛踏進會議室，月空就感覺自己成為了眾人的焦點，似乎每個人的目光都轉移到他身上。

　　「德拉斯帝國的月空副隊長，我想你應該知道你來到這的原因吧？」一名滿臉皺紋的老頭子冷冷地說道。

　　「是的。」月空毫不猶豫地回答，似乎豪不畏懼。

　　「你明知道水之王鏈的擁有權是我國，為何還要滴血啟動試驗儀式？」一名黑色長髮的中年人平靜地說道。

　　「那是意外，我想拿到王鏈時，被對方趁機攻擊，鮮血剛好滴到王鏈上。」月空舉起右手臂，讓在場的所有人看到他在戰鬥時受的傷。

　　看到月空的傷口，眾人開始議論紛紛，唯獨艾倫長老沉默不語，一臉輕鬆，彷彿事不關己。
　　「但這無法改變事實。」滿臉皺紋的老頭子依舊冷冷地說道，「根據國際條約，我國有權對你做出懲處。」

　　「等等，曼德拉長老，他是為了不讓王鏈被對方奪走，才會衝去想拿到王鏈，我們在對他做出懲處，似乎有點說不到過去阿？」聽到曼德拉長老的話，艾倫長老立刻出聲反對，沉吟片刻後，他繼續說道：「要是月空當時沒衝出去，或許王鏈已經落到對方手中了，請你再考慮一下。」

　　「可是王鏈已經通過國會的許可，正式成為我國的擁有物品……」黑色長髮的中年男子出聲說道，「就算不懲處，我們也有權取回我們的東西。」

　　「軍備大臣格里奇大人，你沒聽到艾倫長老的話嗎？」一直沉默不語的雷之王終於出聲，一雙眼冷冷盯著長髮中年男子。

　　「雷之王古克傑爾，我不記得這次會議你有權出席。」軍備大臣格里奇冷冷地頂了回去，「這場會議只有大臣跟長老以及當事人可以出席，麻煩請你出去。」

　　「哦，像你跟曼德拉長老這種不知道感恩的人，才沒資格坐在這吧？」雷之王邊說邊大步走向月空身旁，「你們拿到王鏈，不過是想做出複製王鏈大軍而已吧？」

　　「雷之王古克傑爾，請你說話注意一點。」聽到雷之王的話，另一名身材矮小的老頭子出聲斥責。

　　「我不過是說出事實而已。」雷之王漫不經心的答道，並悄聲在月空耳邊說道：「放心吧，我是站在你這邊的。」

　　「你現在是想造反嗎？」曼德拉長老邊說邊站了起來，從動作上可以看出他非常憤怒，「別忘了我可是你的導師。」

　　「我想造反又怎樣？難道你想跟一位王撕破臉動手嗎？」面對曼德拉長老的反應，雷之王淡淡一笑，但右手上已經凝聚了閃電。

　　「夠了！來人，拿下他！」曼德拉長老終於大聲下令，同時，門外衝進了幾名殺氣騰騰的武士。

　　「嘖，該死的老傢伙。」雷之王對幾名武士不屑一顧，右手一揚，幾到閃電就把武士給轟飛出去，「我可不記得我有義務要效忠利文薩帝國……」

　　「全都住手！」看到水火不容的雷之王跟曼德拉長老等人，一名白鬍子的魔法師終於大聲喊道：「現在可是在開會，不是在打仗！」

　　此話一出，化解了戰鬥一觸即發的情況，曼德拉長老冷哼一聲坐回座位上，雷之王則是似笑非笑地站在月空身旁。

　　「月空副隊長，你可以走了。」艾倫長老笑咪咪地的看著月空，接著起身離去。

　　「謝謝你的諒解。」月空對艾倫長老表示謝意後，頭也不回地離開會議室，而古克傑爾也跟在後面，離開前還不忘回頭對曼德拉長老跟軍備大臣等人瞪了一眼。

　　順手帶上會議室的門後，月空以及雷之王跟著艾倫長老來到了他的辦公室，一直到他們走進辦公室，古克傑爾戴上門後，月空終於鬆了口氣，彷彿卸下了肩頭上的重擔。

　　「剛剛的會議，希望你不要介意。」艾倫長老笑咪咪地在辦公桌後方的椅子上坐下，「對了，灰靈他們已經安全抵達聖城，你們可以放心了。」

　　聽到艾倫長老一說，月空放下了心中的大石頭，在椅子上坐下來後，終於忍不住問了有關複製王鏈大軍的事情。

　　「我就知道你想知道複製王鏈的事情，格里奇那傢伙為了擴充軍備，跟曼德拉長老一起上書給陛下，希望通過將王鏈複製，以便裝備在軍人上面的這項計畫。」艾倫長老邊說邊拿出一個資料夾，但似乎在猶豫要不要交給月空。

　　「長老，不用給我看也沒關係。」月空笑著說道，「剛剛在會議上很謝謝你的幫忙呢。」

　　「哪裡，不過剛好還了我欠灰靈的一個人情。」艾倫長老搖手示意，又將資料夾放回抽屜中，「古克傑爾，你剛剛在會議上的行為，說真的，有點太失禮了。」

　　「那真是非常抱歉。」古克傑爾淡淡一笑，「不過那項計畫應該也受到阻礙了吧，畢竟整棟房子都炸光了。」

　　「的確，不過格里奇他們大概很快又會重新開始，而且，第一階段的複製王鏈已經裝備到部份的軍隊上了。」艾倫長老臉色凝重地說著，「月空，你跟你的小隊可能得趕快準備準備。」

　　「為什麼？」月空一臉疑惑地看著艾倫長老。

　　「會議開始前我收到了消息，陛下已經批准出軍的行動了，時間就在後天一早。」艾倫長老拿出一張羊皮紙，上面是密密麻麻的文字，最底下蓋了一個大大的方型印章。

　　「要對絕望城出兵？」看完羊皮紙後，月空驚訝地說不出話來。

　　「沒錯，托拉斯智囊團的傢伙連續兩次襲擊首都，已經讓陛下忍無可忍了，同時國會那邊也會派出一隊精銳來支援。」艾倫長老從月空手上拿回羊皮紙後，接著說道：「這次目標是最少也要把夾層地帶給控制住，之後在看情況是否要在推進到上層區域。」

　　「可是長老，在完全不清楚對方的實力前貿然出兵攻擊的話……」跟月空不同，古克傑爾一點也不驚訝反而相當平靜。

　　「雖然我也有親自去勸陛下收回命令，不過陛下堅決出兵……」艾倫長老搖搖頭，沉吟片刻後，繼續說道：「月空，我希望你的小隊能跟著我國的部隊一起去，這次任務要成功，必須要有你們的協助，我相信只要此次作戰成功，應該沒有人會對你擁有水之王鏈這件事情追究。」

　　「我知道了，長老，那我先回去找我的同伴了。」月空行禮後走出了辦公室，留下雷之王以及艾倫長老兩人。

　　「古克傑爾，你明天一早就趕往聖城，務必在最快時間內把這件事情轉告給灰靈長老。」艾倫長老從衣服裡摸出一塊令牌遞給雷之王後，繼續說道：「帶著這塊令牌，灰靈他就知道你的身份了。」

　　「我知道了。」收下令牌後，古克傑爾轉身離開。

　　「灰靈，你現在究竟在聖城做什麼呢……」看著只剩下自己的辦公室，艾倫長老喃喃自語地說著。
＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝
　　在利文薩帝國大動作準備進軍時，灰靈以及灰風正在聖城的圖書館內，翻閱一大堆的書籍。

　　「這本拿去；這本也是，還有這本……」灰靈在高大的書櫃間走著，走幾步就把幾本跟字典一樣厚的書丟給身後的灰風。

　　「爺爺……你可以先暫停嗎？」手上抱著一大疊書的灰風無奈地說著。

　　「那怎麼行，好不容易跟那老狐狸拿到圖書館的通行證，不好好利用實在是太對不起自己了。」灰靈邊說邊又把一本跟百科全書一樣厚的書本扔到灰風手上。

　　「老狐狸？」灰風遲疑了一下，疑惑地問著。

　　「剛剛在聖城大廳跟我談話的那頭狐狸阿……」灰靈終於停下拿出動作，走到一張大圓桌前坐下，接著從灰風手中拿了一本書開始翻閱。

　　「你是說那個白袍樞機幹部？」灰風把手上的一疊書往桌上一放，發出「砰」的一聲。

　　「他叫做埃爾法，那老狐狸只花了三年時間就當上樞機幹部。」灰靈透過老花眼鏡閱讀著書本，「你也幫忙找吧，得快找出最後一組王鏈的能力以及他的封印之處。」 

　　「你說誰是老狐狸阿？」正當灰風準備翻書時，一個蒼老的聲音在後方響起，他回頭一看，一名身穿白袍，戴著老花眼鏡的銀狐獸人站在他的身後。

　　「埃爾法，那是你幻聽了，看來你的耳朵也不重用了……」灰靈一邊翻書一邊敷衍了事，「你有空的話，就來幫忙吧。」

　　「都已經讓你可以自由進出圖書館了，你還是跟你孫子一起找吧。」名叫埃爾法的銀狐獸人搖搖頭後，繼續說道：「對了，你大老遠跑來聖城，應該不是為了單純找我敘舊吧？」

　　「托拉斯智囊團已經開始行動了。」灰靈頭也不抬地回了這一句
。
　　「你是說白利亞斯又有動作了？」埃爾法驚訝地說著，一臉不敢相信地看著灰靈，「所以我才說當初你早該殺了他。」

　　「你在把以前的事情搬出來說，我不介意把你轟出去。」灰靈白了埃爾法一眼，又將視線轉回手上的書本，「不幫忙就算了，還在這邊妨礙別人做事……」

　　「老灰狼，你不要太得寸進尺了……」埃爾法也回瞪了灰靈一眼，接著也拿了一本書開始看了起來，邊看還不忘碎碎念：「真搞不懂你是不是得了老狼癡呆症了，這裡可是國會耶……」

　　「總比某頭走路會撞到柱子的老狐狸好了……」灰靈毫不猶豫地頂了回去
。
　　「你這頭老灰狼，小心我把你的通行證拿回來！」

　　兩人你一言我一句的互相擠兌起來，讓夾在兩人中間的灰風百般無奈，只得繼續翻著手上的書籍。

　　過了好幾個小時，灰靈放下手上的書本，摘下老花眼鏡，閉目養神，似乎相當的疲倦。

　　「爺爺，有了，找到了！」灰風突然大聲叫道，一旁的埃爾法疑惑地抬頭看著他。

　　「我看看。」聽到灰風這麼一說，正在閉目養神的灰靈又將老花眼鏡戴上，從灰風手上拿過書本後，開始閱讀起來，但隨著他往下讀，臉色也越來越凝重。
　　「老灰狼，你究竟發現什麼？」埃爾法放下手上的書本，透過老花眼鏡盯著灰靈。

　　「這太可怕了……」灰靈難以置信地說著，同時將書遞給埃爾法，示意他從中間那段讀下去。

　　「這怎麼可能，這組王鏈究竟是為何而存在的？」埃爾法無力地將書丟到了桌上，「老灰狼，難道白利亞斯想得到這組王鏈？」

　　「的確有這可能……那傢伙的野心從以前開始就很大了。」灰靈臉色陰沉，沉吟片刻後，繼續說道：「可惜還是無法知道這組王鏈的能力跟所在地，不能事先想好對策……」

　　「如果他的目的真是這組王鏈，那我得趕快通知會長了……」埃爾法一臉沉重地說著，畢竟如果真的和書上記載的一樣，讓王鏈落入白利亞斯手中，鬼知道他會做出什麼事情來，唯有讓國會高層知道事情的嚴重性，才能事先想好應變方法。

　　「老狐狸，看來我們得再次聯手了。」灰靈意味深長地看了埃爾法一眼，接著對身旁的灰風說道：「灰風，明天一早你就開始修練吧，我這有帶一些生命泉水。」

　　見爺爺臉色沉重，灰風也了解事情的嚴重性，絲毫不敢怠慢。
＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝
　　光陰似箭，很快的兩天時間過去了，利文薩帝國境內的絕望城入口，已經聚集了大量精銳的武士和魔法師，以及許多弓箭手，而月空一行也跟在大隊的後方，以便在關鍵時刻進行支援。

　　「嘖嘖，真是驚人的陣仗阿……」看了一眼前方的大軍後，天雪說道：「又得在一次踏入絕望城了。」

　　幾分鐘後，在隊伍最前方的騎士大統領終於出聲，率著大群身披重甲的騎士進入絕望城，接著是魔法師以及弓箭手，再來則是國會派來的支援部隊，待大部隊都進入之後，月空一行也迅速跟進。

　　一路上，除了衣衫殘破的貧民，以及一些盜賊外，絲毫不見任何敵人，就這樣在騎士大統領的率領下浩浩蕩蕩地穿過下層區域，一進到中層區域，一些流氓以及黑道份子，一看到領頭的重甲騎士，就識相地消失在小巷中，除了幾個不知死活的傢伙還在一旁觀望外，其餘都跑得不見蹤影。

　　輕易的通過下層區域以及中層區域的大軍，渾然不覺自己一行踏上了一條不歸路。

　　與此同時，夾層地帶內的一棟別院，一名躺在床上的白狼人醒了過來，看一眼恭敬地站在自己床旁的黑衣人後，抓了抓頭。

　　「真是麻煩……」白狼人起身伸了伸懶腰後，繼續說道：「回去跟長老說，我會解決掉他們的。」

　　「是。」黑衣人領命後迅速離去，眨眼就消失的無影無蹤。

　　另一方面，利文薩帝國的大軍終於踏入第零廣場，但出乎意料的是，除了廣場對面的一道在階梯上的黑呼呼的大門之外，沒有任何人影，就在騎士大統領遲疑要不要再往前推進時，黑呼呼的大門無聲無息地開了，一名身穿黑色大衣的白狼人出現在階梯上。

　　「人類，這裡不是你們該來的地方，走吧。」看了看浩浩蕩蕩的大軍，白狼人淡淡地說著。

　　「哼，清除絕望城裡的邪惡之人，是我們聯合國會的責任。」一名紅衣幹部邊說邊挺身站出，身後跟著一群殺氣騰騰的重甲騎士和魔法師。

　　「掃除萬惡的根淵，是我們利文薩帝國幾千年來的追求。」見聯合國會派來的紅衣幹部挺身站出，利文薩帝國的騎士大統領也跟著往前踏了一步。

　　「好吧……竟然來了，就別想出去了。」白狼人沉聲說道，接著右手一揚，眾人身後的黑呼呼的大門「碰」的一聲關上，「開始吧，無知的人們。」

　　見身後唯一的退路被封鎖後，騎士大統領暴喝一聲，率領眾多騎士搶先出擊，身後的魔法師呢喃片刻後，揚手發出一連串的爆裂火球。

　　「烈火魔牆。」白狼人揚手發出一道火牆擋住騎士們的衝鋒後，對近在咫尺的爆裂火球，左手一張將眾多火球吸收。

　　眾多火球消失的無影無蹤的情況，讓聯軍的火系魔法師們大為震驚，如果這一幕讓他們大驚失色，那接下來的景象卻讓他們魂飛魄散，只見白狼人低聲呢喃後，雙手一張，廣場上空就出現滿天火燄，幾名躲閃不及的騎士瞬間就被汽化
。
　　「那傢伙是炎之王，別用火系魔法對付他！」眼看廣場上空的火焰越來越多後，紅衣幹部大聲下令，接著雙手一揚張開一個通紅的魔法罩，身後的魔法師有的發出耀眼的閃電，有的發出銳利的冰椎或者風刃。

　　「月空，我們要出手幫忙嗎？」看看廣場上的大戰，大軍最後面的天雪問著身旁的月空。

　　「怎麼可能……為什麼他會在這裡……」月空彷彿沒有聽見天雪的疑問，看著廣場上滿天的火燄，看著熟悉的魔法，以及那熟悉的聲音，他怎麼也沒想到，自己的親生父親竟然一直在夾層地帶。

　　「怎麼啦？你認識炎之王？」天雪一臉不解地看著月空。

　　「他是我的親生父親……」月空緩慢地吐出這幾個字，但還是一臉不相信的看著廣場對面的狼人。

　　與此同時，廣場上的戰鬥更加慘烈，在炎之王強大的火系魔法下，不時有騎士和魔法師被燒成灰燼，但在利文薩帝國跟聯合國會的聯手攻擊下，炎之王也苦不堪言。

　　「哼，看我的烈火守衛！」側身躲過一根冰椎後，炎之王暴喝一聲，雙手上的王鏈紅光大閃，招出了幾名三米多高、全身都是火焰的巨人，「給我殺了這些傢伙。」

　　在炎之王的指揮下，火焰巨人衝進了聯軍的大陣，將幾名騎士狠狠拍飛出去，接著張口吐出一團團爆裂火球，瞬間就把躲閃不及的魔法師燒成焦炭，但災難還沒結束，炎之王低聲呢喃後，被燒成焦炭的屍體「轟」的一聲爆炸開來，散發出猛烈的氣浪跟一團團紫色火燄。

　　氣浪所過之處，人們血氣上湧，甚至一陣陣頭暈腦脹；要是一不小心被紫色火焰沾上，更是連撲都撲不滅，眨眼就被燒成灰燼。

　　紫色天火還有火爆？

　　看看可怕的紫色火燄，不論是騎士大統領，還是國會的紅衣幹部都渾身一震，他們萬萬也沒想到炎之王竟然強悍到如此地步。

　　「雷霆閃電，殺！」看著可怕的火焰，國會陣中幾名壓陣的雷系魔導師終於出手，鋪天蓋地的蛇形閃電連綿不絕，眨眼就把一名火燄巨人擊散。

　　「哼，火爆！」炎之王呢喃片刻後，右手一揚，被閃電擊中的火焰巨人眨眼就爆炸開來，伴隨著恐怖的氣浪跟紫色火燄。

　　「水淹大軍！」關鍵時刻，聯軍最後方的月空終於出手，透過水之王鏈發出巨大的水波，不只撲滅了可怕的氣浪，連紫色天火也被撲滅。

　　看著突然出現的水波，聯軍們士氣大振，再次發起強悍的攻勢，逼得炎之王不得不招出火牆來擋住攻擊。

　　就在聯軍準備乘勝追擊時，炎之王冷笑幾聲，揚手發出一道道火牆，將聯軍和月空一行硬生生地隔開來，緊跟著再招出幾名火焰巨人，指揮他們聯手攻擊聯軍，自己則是來到了月空的面前。

　　「真是好久不見了，月空。」炎之王邊笑邊說著，簡直跟剛剛判若兩人。

　　「為什麼……你還可以這樣笑著？」看著輕鬆自在的炎之王，月空感覺一股塵封已久的怒火湧了起來，雙手爆出了強勁的水箭，「回答我！凱薩‧影！」

　　「很遺憾，現在還不是時候……」面對強勁的水箭，凱薩淡淡一笑，右手一揚，勢大力沉的水箭眨眼就被蒸發化成了水蒸氣，「回去吧，月空，這已經不是你們可以干預的事情了。」

　　「你跟托拉斯智囊團究竟是什麼關係？回答我！」月空邊吼邊發出一道勢大力沉水箭。

　　「月空，我再說最後一次，回去吧。」揚手把水箭化為蒸氣後，凱薩沉聲喝道：「我不希望你就這樣葬送自己跟夥伴的生命，所以，回去吧。」

　　「那你為什麼要殺了媽媽，回答我阿！」

　　「月空，對於你母親的事情，我很遺憾，不過現在還不是讓你知道的時候。」凱薩緩緩地說道：「最後一次警告，回去吧，以後再也不要踏入絕望城。」

　　「你沒給我任何答案之前，我不會回去的！」月空不顧一切地撲了過去，揚手發出一道道強勁的水箭。

　　「是嗎……我很遺憾……」看著月空的反應，凱薩搖搖頭後，右手一揮，一股熾熱的氣浪瞬間出現，所有的水箭都化為無數的水蒸氣，緊跟著，磅礡的魔力波動出現，別說月空等人，就連在旁激戰的聯軍也感受到前所未有的強大壓力，「解封吧……炎之王鏈－克萊斯特。」

　　語音剛落，凱薩腳下隨即冒出一個紅色的魔法陣，而雙手上的炎之王鏈也爆出耀眼的紅光，緊跟著一道沖天的紫色火柱籠罩住了炎之王，原本的就磅礡的魔力波動越來越強。

　　「修奇，你們去幫忙利文薩帝國的隊伍吧，這傢伙我來對付就好。」看著沖天的紫色火柱，感覺到強大的能量波動，月空也謹慎地運起護體魔力，渾身上下散發出藍光。

　　「好吧，你自己小心點。」感覺到月空身上的魔力越來越強後，修奇不敢怠慢，帶著飛賊四天王領命而去。

　　不久之後，沖天的紫色火柱終於慢慢減弱，原本被籠罩住的凱薩也現出了身影，但卻有著極大的改變，背上出現了赤紅色的火焰之翼，右手握著一把籠罩在紫色火燄內的黑色鐮刀，原本黑色的大衣，變成了在袖口以及胸前都有火焰圖騰的白色大衣，伴隨的是強大的能量波動。

　　「炎皇月牙……」凱薩將手上的鐮刀往上一舉，接著往前一揮，數道伴隨著紫色天火的月牙像月空飛去，月牙所過之處的東西，都化為無數的灰燼。

　　「水皇天盾！」千鈞一髮之際，月空操控瀰漫在廣場上的水系魔法元素，在自己面前聚集成一面盾牌，擋住了恐怖的紫色月牙。

　　「果然是水之王鏈……」看著藍色的盾牌，凱薩沉吟片刻後，繼續說道：「正好，把你的水之王鏈奉獻上來吧……」

　　凱薩手上的黑色鐮刀再次揮下，又是數道圍繞著紫色火焰的巨大月牙，但這一次月空並不打算擋下來，而是通過瞬移魔法躲過了可怕的月牙。

　　「不打算正面擋下嗎？真是聰明的決定……」不知道何時，凱薩也已來到月空身後，黑色鐮刀一揮，發出一圈炙熱的氣浪，將後者給震飛出去，狠狠撞上一根廣場的柱子。

　　「嗚哇！」毫無防備地被攻擊之下，月空張口吐出了鮮血，接著掉落到地上，身上的護體魔力也減弱許多。

　　「回去吧，月空，夾層地帶跟上層區域不是你們可以擅闖的地方……」凱薩在月空面前幾步著地後，冷冷地看著躺在地上的月空，「實力不夠的話，就算去到上層區域也只是送死罷了。」

　　「我不需要你給我忠告……」月空緩緩站了起來，身上的護體魔力又增強許多，接著雙手一揮發出鋒利的水刃，「水切！」

　　「真是講不聽阿……」嘆了口氣後，凱薩往上一躍，手上的鎌刀往下一揮，又是數道可怕的炎之月牙。

　　「水龍波！」不知道何時月空已經來到凱薩的後方，呢喃幾句後，揚手發出兩條巨大的水龍，直直奔向後者。

　　但炎之王的實力也不是蓋的，巨大的鐮刀一揮，直接將兩條水龍斬散，畫為無數的水滴，正當凱薩準備反擊時，四散的水滴突然化為一根根鋒利的水箭，並同時向他飛來。

　　「雕蟲小技……」凱薩呢喃幾句，背上的炎之翼膨脹了兩倍之多，並將他自己包覆起來，直接擋下無數的水箭。

　　月空跟炎之王激戰的時候，一旁的大戰也越來越加慘烈。

　　「劍刃風暴！」藍野邊吼邊發出一片鋒利的劍刃，直奔不遠處的火焰巨人，同時，通過疾風步瞬移出去，躲過對方恐怖的爆裂火球。

　　雖然只是炎之王招喚出來的巨人，但恐怖的火系攻擊仍然讓人不寒而慄，有時張口吐出一串串爆裂火球；有時用手擊向地板，炸出一道道的火牆，隔開眾人，再一一擊殺。

　　有些來不及躲閃的騎士和魔法師，往往發出來自靈魂的慘叫聲後，就被燒成一截焦炭，甚至直接被燒成灰燼！

　　就這樣，修奇率領著飛賊四天王和國會以及利文薩帝國組成的聯軍一起行動，國會的魔法師負責撲滅擋路的火牆；修奇跟藍野等人負責近身攻擊火焰巨人的腦門；紅蓮跟其他弓箭手則負責在後方支援；至於國會的紅衣幹部，除了用聖光箭參與攻擊外，更多的是給眾人加持神聖護盾和還原術，專職防守跟治療。

　　火焰巨人的攻擊雖然強大，但無奈數量不足，在聯軍以及修奇等人的聯手攻擊下，形勢對他們越來越不利。數量越來越少，很快的從八名變為五名，身上的火焰也大減，體積越來越小。

　　當然，為了擊殺火焰巨人，聯軍以及修奇等人也付出了慘重的代價！

　　聯軍傷亡過半，連紅衣幹部也被火焰巨人的火牆燒傷了整隻左手臂，臉色痛苦；修奇跟藍野兩人也遭到程度不一的燒傷……

　　「看來他們也快結束了……」月空著地後望了望一旁不遠處在激戰的眾人，接著目光又回到炎之王身上。

　　被炎之翼保護住的凱薩，毫髮無傷地在半空中冷冷望著月空，身上的魔力波動絲毫未減，甚至隱隱約約地有增強的趨勢。

　　「你真的成長了很多……」凱薩緩緩地說著，身上的魔力波動，慢慢地增強，「做個了結吧……」

　　炎之王緩緩降落到地面上，隨後抑揚頓挫地呢喃起來，一旁剩下的火焰巨人也化為一絲絲的火線，緩緩回到凱薩的炎之翼中，接著地面上出現紅色的魔法震，並慢慢擴大。

　　「炎之領域！」

　　語音剛落，強大的火焰迅速的往外擴散，很快的地面就跟燒紅的鐵板般一樣滾燙，空氣中的火系魔法元素濃度高的驚人！

　　就連在旁的聯軍以及修奇等人也都大驚失色，紛紛握緊手中鋒利的武器或者魔法杖，隨行的魔法師更是迅速給眾人加持神聖護盾，準備接下來的硬戰。


待續。

----------


## Holpless

哇 戰爭還真慘烈哦 不，是劇烈....

不過炎之王還真的做出狼的意志了耶 以一擋百0.0 （不，你應該把百變成萬....）

炎王真帥>< 有帶走的價值（身後藏棒） （群：你要幹嘛！！？）

月空跟凱薩之後的『戰鬥』一定更精采 （興奮）（群：你戰鬥幹嘛用『』＝ ＝？）

因為另有意義麻 （舔嘴） 

群：＝口＝ 別污辱人家的小說啦！！

（被圍打中）

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

to小o:

恩，的確是打的滿慘烈的XD

下一篇或許會更慘烈吧((炸

當初設定炎之王的時候，就故意把他的個性弄得有點懶惰，不過實力又很強悍(啥鬼

請期待下篇。

----------


## 夢境之狼雪克

炎之王是月空的老爸!?

火vs水 父vs子

緊張緊張...刺激刺激...結果會如何呢?

期待下一篇(茶

----------


## 冥月

話說......
一次性看33章真的很爽。

大大寫的很好啊 喜歡啊~
唔~
期待接下來的所有章節 嘿嘿~

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

TO夢境之狼雪克：

親人之間的戰鬥總是可以吸引人圍觀阿，

謝謝你的期待囉。

TO冥月：

一次看完33章，好怕冥月的眼睛會花掉(炸

因為前幾章沒排版(你還敢說，

感謝冥月的期待啦。

----------


## kl122002

蒼狼君的戰鬥部份很刺激!
不過, 我自已還是喜歡灰靈及灰風在耍猢狸一節.
太好笑了.

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

to kl122002：

灰靈的性格有時候就是喜歡耍周圍認識的熟人，

所以灰風才會百般無奈XD

請期待下篇。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第三十四章：炎VS水，所謂的上層區域，灰風歸來


　　領域空間，號稱王鏈的奧技中最為強大也是最神秘的招式，但千百年來，能完全掌握住領域空間的王寥寥無幾，甚至有傳言，只有一位王成功掌握領域空間，成為強悍的領域王者。

　　傳說，這名領域王者曾經跟巴里摩爾家族的劍神大戰過，而後者正是人們眾所皆知的三名聖階顛峰強者之一。

　　然而，也因為這場驚天動地的大戰，讓王鏈成為眾人都想爭奪的神器，得到一組王鏈，就意味著可能成為恐怖的領域王者。

　　「炎之領域？」感覺到空氣中澎湃的火系魔法元素後，月空渾身一震，而在旁的眾人更是緊張的汗如雨下。

　　即使炎之王只是初步領悟了領域空間，但也是極為強大，在領域內，他自身的力量不知道可以提升多少倍，更不知道可以削弱敵人幾倍的力量。

　　「擅闖絕望城的罪人，準備迎接死亡吧……」徹底展開炎之領域後，炎之王冷冷地笑著，「絕望城已經不是你們這些傢伙可以出手干預的地方了。」

　　炎之王邊說邊率先出擊，揚手發出一片恐怖的紫色天火，眨眼就把衝過來的幾名騎士活活燒成了灰燼，隨後「呼」的一聲撲上去，可怕的鎌刀一揮，將幾名躲閃不及的騎士跟魔法師砍成兩半。

　　這就是炎之王的強大與恐怖？

　　眼看幾名劍聖級別的騎士跟魔導師級別的魔法師瞬間就被幹掉，人們心頭一驚。

　　「聖光箭！」震驚過後，紅衣幹部不再遲疑，果斷出手，把魔力加持到魔法杖後，很快的天空就出現點點聖光，並幻化一根根鋒利的箭矢，「嗚」的一聲呼嘯而去，速度快如閃電。

　　如果任由恐怖的炎之王任意行動，恐怕誰也不是他的對手，必須想辦法把他圍起來。

　　「火漫連天，燒，給我燒！」眼看鋪天蓋地的聖光箭快如閃電，炎之王暴喝一聲，很快的空中就出現滿天火焰，不僅擋住了紅衣幹部勢大力沉的聖光箭雨，還將外圍的騎士燒成灰燼。

　　磅礡的魔力波動，巨大的威力，看得在隊伍後方的月空等人心中一震，紛紛聯手出擊。

　　「水裘鋼龍豪雨！」儘管在炎之領域內，月空仍然可以透過水之王鏈，施展強大的水系禁咒。

　　剎那間，空中除了滿天大火外，還出現密密麻麻的水箭，速度飛快地飛向炎之王，逼得他不得不向後撤去。

　　剛後撤幾步，修奇跟天雪等人又拍馬趕到，發起連綿不絕的攻擊。

　　面對實力強大的炎之王，無論是月空一行還是聯軍，紛紛全力以赴，發起一浪高過一浪的攻擊。

　　眾人攻擊犀利，但是，炎之王在領域內不僅防禦力驚人，而且力量跟速度也都提升了幾步，不僅在眾人的攻勢下遊刃有餘，甚至，還發起了有力的反擊。

　　不久，紅衣幹部就渾身血跡，修奇胸膛上鮮血直流，差點心臟都被挖出來，天雪差點失去一隻眼睛……

　　「該結束了……」看著或多或少都有受傷的眾人，炎之王淡淡一笑，揚手發出一圈紅色的魔法罩後，低聲呢喃起來。

　　「不好，這是火系禁咒，快，快阻止他！」聽著炎之王吐出的音節，紅衣幹部大驚失色，揚手一道風刃，狠狠地劈過去。

　　「快，上！」

　　「一起攻擊，快！」

　　在紅衣幹部的提醒和示範下，眾人一起動手，狠狠地攻擊紅色的魔法罩，沒想到，一連串攻擊後，紅色的光芒晃而不散，死死擋住的人們的攻擊。

　　「全都去死吧！」凝聚磅礡的火系魔法元素後，炎之王狠狠地說著，正想徹底施展火系禁咒，沒想到身後的空氣產生一陣漣漪，紅蓮舉著弓箭出現在凱薩身後，拉弓的手一放，銳利的光之箭矢閃電般射了出去。

　　緊跟著，修奇舉著加持過鬥氣的匕首，對著紅色魔法罩發出全力的一擊，魔法罩「嘎吱」一聲便煙消雲散。

　　但飛賊四天王的攻勢還沒結束，銀揮手一道風刃劈了過去，天雪閃著紅光的長槍狠狠地往炎之王身上刺去。

　　「混帳……」咒罵一聲後，炎之王往左側一滑，先是躲過了來勢濤濤的光之箭矢，接著手上的鎌刀一揮，擋住了天雪的刺擊，但左手卻被銀的風刃擊中，鮮血直流。

　　「嘖，差點就成功了……」看著只中了風刃的炎之王，修奇咒罵一聲，示意身旁的眾人，準備再來一次聯手突擊時，卻突然感覺到一股前所未有的強大威壓，在他面前不遠處的炎之王，冷冷地站著，鐮刀上的紫色火焰一吞一吐，伴隨著龐大的能量波動。

　　「看來，當初沒把你們殺掉，似乎犯了個錯呢……」炎之王冷冷地笑著，緊跟著抑揚頓挫地呢喃起來，週遭的火系魔法元素，又凝聚在他身旁。

　　「快，紅蓮，射箭打亂他凝聚的魔法元素。」感覺到越來越磅礡的火系元素聚集在炎之王身邊後，銀大驚失色，揚手一道風刃後，在低聲呢喃，準備威力巨大的大型魔法。

　　紅蓮的光之箭矢有兩種作用，一是打亂對方凝聚的魔法元素，二是在打亂的同時可以給對手造成傷害。剛剛之所以能擊散紅色魔法罩，正是光之箭矢打亂的魔法罩的魔法元素，進而給修奇趁虛而入的機會。

　　「疾風獵人阿……」側身閃過光之箭矢後，炎之王放棄詠倡，巨大的鎌刀一揮，幾十道的紫色月牙鋪天蓋地飛向修奇等人。

　　千鈞一髮之際，月空瞬移到眾人面前，迅速呢喃幾句後，雙手一揚施展出了強大的水系魔法罩，擋住了鋪天蓋地的月牙。與此同時，銀一聲暴喝，廣場上空出現密密麻麻的蛇形閃電，全都劈向炎之王的所在地。

　　「哼，找死。」炎之王對近在咫尺的蛇形閃電不屑一顧，「呼」的一聲直撲月空，鐮刀上的火光大閃，手起刀落，水系魔法罩頓時煙消雲散。

　　「結束了！」眼看魔法罩煙消雲散後，炎之王左手一張，剎那間就凝聚了一團紅光，「王之閃！」

　　強悍的紅光一閃而出，但卻沒有擊中月空，而是跟後者發出的王之閃抵銷，消失殆盡。

　　「就是現在！上！」擋住強大的王之閃後，月空一聲暴喝，透過水之王鏈施展水牢魔法，困住炎之王，緊跟著修奇的匕首「刷」的一聲再對方胸膛上畫出一個X字型後，鮮血井噴而出。

　　「怎……怎麼可能……」毫無防備之下遭到重擊後，炎之王吐出一口鮮血，不僅背上的炎之翼緩緩消失，連炎之領域也隨之崩潰，第零廣場又回復到原本的樣子。

　　胸口被重創後，炎之王狠狠摔落到地上，手上的鐮刀也掉落到一旁，身上的白色大衣也變回原本的黑色大衣，而衣服的胸膛處殘破不堪。

　　「結束了……」看著倒地的炎之王，月空邊說邊走上前去，身後跟著修奇等人。

　　「哼……想不到我會輸給你阿……月空……」看著走近的月空，凱薩淡淡一笑。

　　「把一切都跟我說吧，老爸。」月空在炎之王身旁蹲下後，伸手施展還原術。

　　「嘿嘿，終於肯叫我爸爸啦？」炎之王笑了笑後，開始把事情的始末都告訴了月空。

　　原來，當他剛成為炎之王的時候，就引起了國會跟中層區域的組織的注意，一開始，無論是國會還是那些組織，都希望自己能加入他們，但為了自己的家人，為了剛出生不久的月空，拒絕了眾人的邀約。

　　而拒絕後，不管是國會還是黑道組織，全都企圖以蠻力奪取炎之王鏈，幾次不成功後，國會甚至和那些組織聯手出擊，而就在那次，凱薩忍無可忍，出首重創敵人，沒想到對方的統領挾持了月空的母親，威脅不交出王鏈就讓他們天人永隔。

　　眼看自己的丈夫陷入困難抉擇下，月空的母親咬牙施展火系禁咒，不惜和敵人同歸於盡，事件過後，無論是國會或者黑道組織，全都不在敢打炎之王鏈的主意。

　　而凱薩在喪妻之痛下，將月空放到了德拉斯帝國的魔法協會門口，讓灰靈長老撿去，自己則是為了日後的復仇，答應了白利亞斯的邀約，成為托拉斯智囊團的一員。

　　「這是真的嗎？」月空一臉不相信地說著，他萬萬沒有想到當年自己的母親是自焚的。

　　「千真萬確……」凱薩看了一眼遠處盔甲鮮明的國會大軍後，緩緩說著：「你該不會認為國會真的是為了調解各國的紛爭才成立的？」

　　「騙人，這不是真的，國會怎麼可能出手……」月空大喊著，停止了施展還原術的動作。

　　「哼，就算創立的時候，是為了調解紛爭好了，誰能保證這幾百年來不會有任何改變？」傷勢大概恢復後，凱薩坐起身來狠狠地說著：「沒有足夠的實力，國會哪來力量調解各國的紛爭？」

　　「月空副隊長，接下來請讓我們把犯人押回聖城吧。」就在此時，國會的紅衣幹部大步走了過來，身後跟著一群精銳。

　　「不好意思，根據國際條約，絕望城裡的犯人處理權，屬於打倒犯人的國家所有。」看著大步走過來的紅衣幹部，月空淡淡一笑。

　　「但是他是國際通緝犯，我們國會有權要求先押回聖城。」看著一步也不讓的月空，紅衣幹部狠狠地說著，正當他準備命令騎士出擊時，一股空前強大的能量波動席捲而來，在場的眾人，就連炎之王也都渾身一震。

　　「是誰讓你們在絕望城放肆的？」一把蒼老的聲音從台階上的大門傳了過來，月空回頭一看，正是托拉斯智囊團的長老，號稱『白帝』的白利亞斯。

　　「白利亞斯……」

　　無論是國會的人馬，還是利文薩帝國的軍隊，全都不可相信地瞪大的眼睛，目不轉睛地看著階梯上的老狼人。

　　「哼，不過是一個低賤的罪人，竟然有臉在國會的面前大言不慚？」看看階梯上，不可一世的白利亞斯，紅衣幹部惡狠狠地說著，揮手一道風刃狠狠地劈過去，同時命令身後的精銳出擊。

　　正當風刃要擊中白利亞斯時，蒼煌瞬間出現，右手一揮擊散了勢大力沉的風刃。看到此幕，國會的眾人紛紛停下腳步，誰也不敢再踏前一步。

　　「國會的傢伙，識相點就滾回去你們所謂的聖城吧。」看著停下腳步的眾人，白利亞斯不屑地笑了笑。

　　「你……」紅衣幹部本想再一次命令眾人出擊，但看看冷冷地站在白利亞斯面前的蒼煌，他不由得慎重考慮。

　　僅僅一揮手就將自己的風刃擊散，紅衣幹部無法想像蒼煌的實力究竟有多麼恐怖，更無法想像尚未出手的白利亞斯的力量。

　　「凱薩，你還想要跟我們一起行動嗎？」白利亞斯看著月空身旁的炎之王，「還是你想效忠德拉斯帝國呢？」

　　「白利亞斯長老……」看著階梯上的白利亞斯，凱薩遲疑片刻後，緩緩地說著：「我要離開托拉斯智囊團。」

　　「原來如此……」白利亞斯淡淡一笑，意味深長地看了蒼煌一眼後，後者立刻「呼」的一聲撲了過去。

　　「哼，臭小鬼……」看著來勢濤濤的蒼煌，藍野舉著長劍迅速的迎上去，雙方開始了難分難解的大戰。

　　「劍刃風暴！」藍野邊吼邊發出一片鋒利的劍刃，直撲前方的蒼煌，但他沒想到後者對劍刃不屑一顧，身形一閃，直撲後方的炎之王。

　　關鍵時刻，銀揚手發出一道道蛇形閃電，逼得蒼煌不得不向後退去，天雪和修奇等人也拍馬趕上。

　　「嘖。」看著迅速迎上來的人們後，蒼煌拔出腰上的太刀，一片銀光閃過後，天雪跟修奇兩人紛紛重傷落地，鮮血直流。

　　重傷兩人後，蒼煌握著加持過鬥氣的太刀，緩緩走向月空等人，手上的太刀不只紅光閃爍，還發出「嗡嗡」的輕吟。

　　「你的對手是我！」眼看情況不對，藍野給自己加持風系加速魔法後，飛身撲向蒼煌，手上的長劍直指他的心臟。不料銀光一閃，眨眼就失去對方的蹤影，緊跟著腹部傳來一陣劇痛，被對方手上鋒利的太刀切開了一道深深的傷口。

　　「強力射擊！」紅蓮凝聚了龐大的魔力，對著蒼煌射出一隻全力以赴的光之箭矢，沒想到，後者竟然輕鬆將箭矢擊散，緊跟著自己的胸口對方無情的刀刃貫穿，隨著鮮血灑出，意識越來越模糊，隱隱約約地聽到似乎有人在呼喊她的名字……

　　「不……」眼看紅蓮被刀刃貫穿後，銀大吼著，暴怒之下，鋪天蓋地的蛇形閃電連綿不絕，隨後「呼」一聲撲過去，「我要殺了你！」

　　而原本已經重傷倒地的修奇等人，也咬牙發起攻擊，一旁的月空也放出強大的王之閃，全力猛攻蒼煌。

　　「無冥神空流奧義……」面對眾人的聯手攻擊，蒼煌將刀從紅蓮的身體抽出後，將刀刃向下，緊跟著刀上黑光大閃，似乎準備施展什麼強大的攻擊。

　　就在此時，蒼煌的身上黑光大盛，身旁的空氣一陣陣漣漪，緊跟著詭異地憑空消失，眨眼就回到白利亞斯身旁。

　　空間系聖階魔法師？

　　看看握著太刀的蒼煌，在看看他身旁的白利亞斯，紅衣幹部渾身一震，他萬萬想不到白利亞斯竟是一名空間系魔法師。

　　在大陸上，有著火系、水系、風系、雷系、光明、暗黑等等屬性的魔法，但空間系魔法是其中最強大也最神秘的魔法，但因為修練困難，很少人願意主修空間系魔法。但要是能將空間系魔法修練到頂級後，攻擊力和防禦力都極為強大。

　　「哼，暫時收手好了。」看著廣場上的眾人，白利亞斯冷冷地說著，「凱薩，離開托拉斯智囊團的代價，就拿那女人的命來抵償吧。」

　　「你這混帳！」銀瞬發火球、冰錐等低級魔法後，呢喃幾句，揚手發出滿天的蛇形閃電，「去死！全都去死吧！」

　　看著殺了人還若無其事地站在那的蒼煌，銀徹底抓狂，什麼冰椎、火球，一堆魔法不要命地往階梯上砸去。

　　「愚蠢之徒……」看著不要命地狂丟魔法的銀，白利亞斯淡淡一笑，轉身帶著蒼煌走入黑色的大門，而大門也在他們走入之後，「砰」的一聲闔上，剎那間，銀的魔法全都炸在門上，一陣爆炸過後，大門絲毫未損。

　　「不……」看著關上的大門，銀徹底絕望，跪倒在地上，眼淚不停落下，而在此時，天空也下起了大雨，彷彿也再為紅蓮的死哭泣。

　　在場的眾人，紛紛豎立在原地，不論是剛剛要求扣押炎之王的紅衣幹部，還是利文薩帝國的騎士大統領，紛紛臉色哀傷，一些女魔法師甚至也掩面哭泣。
＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝
　　利文薩帝國的醫院內，修奇跟天雪等人安靜地躺在病床上，身上纏著白色的繃帶，月空跟凱薩則是望著窗外，一言不發。

　　「月空……」病房的房門開了，艾倫長老在傑特森的陪伴下走了進來，看看在熟睡著修奇等人，搖搖頭後，直接走向月空。

　　「艾倫長老……」看著出現的艾倫長老，月空也不知道要說什麼，兩人只是靜靜對望著。

　　「很抱歉你們失去了夥伴，有任何需求儘管說，只要我們可以做到的，決不推遲。」傑特森往前一步，對著月空說。

　　「謝謝你們。」

　　「月空，我已經讓古克傑爾去聯絡灰靈了，他們大概幾天後就會趕回來。」艾倫長老緩緩地說著，「現在希望你父親能跟我們說說上層區域的情況。
」
　　聽到艾倫長老一說，一旁的凱薩走上前來，拉了張椅子坐下後，開始說起上層區域的情況。

　　在凱薩的解說下，月空終於了解所謂的上層區域是怎麼一回事，自從利文薩帝國不願管轄絕望城後，開始聚集了眾多盜匪跟黑道，甚至也聚集了大群墮落的高階武士跟魔法師，導致絕望城的上層區域變成強者如雲的不法地帶，幾百年來一堆組織紛紛成立，例如殺手協會，以及托拉斯智囊團。

　　而托拉斯智囊團是統治著上層區域的組織之一，雖然還有其他強大的組織，但只去過一次上層區域深處的凱薩也無法得知其他組織的情況。

　　「總之，上層區域絕非你們所想像的那麼簡單，越往裡面走，碰上的敵人實力就越強。」凱薩搖搖頭後，繼續說道：「你們這次出兵，已經把到夾層地帶都控制住了，但是奉勸你們，不要想再往上推進，否則會全軍覆沒的。」

　　想起第一次到上層區域的時候，碰上的一名神秘老者，凱薩就不寒而慄，當時的他已經踏入初級聖階，但跟對方比起來仍然小巫見大巫。

　　「是嗎……你提供的情報，我會給國會跟國王知道的，另外，我們把如何處置你的事情，全權交給月空了。」聽完凱薩的敘訴後，艾倫長老臉色沉重，頓了頓後接著說道：「那我們先離開了，打擾你們了。」

　　「哪裡，這一次還得感謝你們的幫忙，否則修奇他們可能會更嚴重吧。」月空笑了笑，目送艾倫長老跟傑特森離開病房。

　　「月空，知道上層區域的情況後，你還想跟托拉斯智囊團對抗到底嗎？」待艾倫長老離開後，凱薩緩緩地說著。

　　「該來的遲早會來，總有一天也會跟他們正面衝突的……」月空語氣沉重，想想在廣場上大開殺戒的蒼煌，在想想身受重傷的夥伴們，他的心情比誰都難受，一來是對手實在是太強悍了，二來是紅蓮竟然喪失性命。

　　「現在就等灰靈長老回來，在討論日後的計畫了。」見月空臉色凝重，凱薩無奈地搖搖頭。
＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝
　　遠在千里之外的聖城，白袍樞機主教埃爾法的辦公室內，灰靈正坐在沙發上與他對談。

　　「老灰狼，你打算哪時才要回去？」埃爾法靜靜地坐在沙發上，一雙眼看著眼前無所事事的灰靈。

　　「就等我的孫子，何時修練結束再說了……」灰靈漫不經心地說著，「國會高層的反應如何阿？」

　　「唉，還不知道阿，國會正在忙另一件事情，這兩個月來大陸上流傳的傳言……」埃爾法緩緩地說著，「是有關劍神封印領域王者的那場大戰。」

　　「第十組王鏈嗎……國會就是國會，消息真靈通。」灰靈淡淡一笑，「國會有動作，那代表各大勢力多多少少也開始行動了……」

　　劍神與領域王者的大戰，在大陸上流傳了數百年，一些吟遊詩人常常在歌頌這項傳說。

　　「灰靈，就當作是老友給你的忠告，國會這一次對那組王鏈可是勢在必得，無論如何也要拿到手。」埃爾法臉色凝重，沉聲說道：「即使你們想得到那組王鏈，恐怕得面對國會的壓力。」

　　「既然有那組王鏈的線索，我相信白利亞斯也會行動，為了他的目的，到時，恐怕所有行動的大勢力，都有不小的壓力了。」灰靈緩緩地說著，「國會以往的行事作風，恐怕會碰上鐵板。」

　　「這點我們國會自然會有辦法處理，真是感謝你的提醒阿。」見灰靈一付事不關己的樣子，埃爾法嘆了口氣，繼續說道：「根據初步的線索指出，封印的地點在靠近埃文斯森林南部，因此在森林旁的那個小鎮，八成已經聚集各大勢力暗中派出去的人了。」

　　「各大勢力也包括國會吧？」灰靈淡淡地笑了笑，「老狐狸阿，老狐狸，到時你可別跟我搶阿。」

　　「老灰狼，你……」聽灰靈這麼一說，埃爾法氣得差點吐血，儘管已經認識許久，但他仍然對灰靈那種個性相當感冒。

　　就在此時，辦公室的門被推了開來，雷之王古克傑爾走了進來，腰上還繫著艾倫長老給的令牌。

　　「我記得你是……利文薩帝國的雷之王阿。」看了看雷之王腰上的令牌，灰靈緩緩說著。

　　「是的，艾倫長老要我帶訊息給您。」雷之王邊說邊關上了門，絲毫沒發現灰風也正打算進來。

　　「姆，好歹等我進來在關門嘛。」進到辦公室後，灰風笑著說，「初次見面。」

　　「我叫古克傑爾，雷之王。」見灰風滿臉笑容，古克傑爾也笑著跟對方握了手。

　　「正好，該來的都來了，可惜美中不足的是……」灰靈看看進來的灰風，在看看坐在自己對面埃爾法。

　　「老灰狼你……」見灰靈看著自己，埃爾法恨不得把他轟出去。

　　「開開玩笑而已，別那麼激動阿……」看著火冒三丈的埃爾法，灰靈淡淡一笑，接著望向雷之王，「坐吧，把艾倫的訊息讓我們知道吧。」

　　「是。」

　　在雷之王的解說下，眾人終於了解在利文薩帝國城發生的事情，先是月空在保護水之王鏈的同時，無意中成為水之王，接著利文薩帝國跟國會聯手出兵進軍絕望城，接著又跟守護夾層地帶的炎之王爆發慘烈的衝突。

　　「那月空他們呢？該不會跟著到絕望城吧？」聽完雷之王帶來的口信後，灰風緊張地問著。

　　「這我就不知道了，只能說有這可能。」雷之王緩緩地說著，「無論如何，艾倫長老希望你們早點趕回去。」

　　「好吧，反正該做的事情也做完了，那就早點回去吧。」沉吟片刻後，灰靈淡淡地說著，「明天一早我們就動身吧。」

　　「既然事態緊急，我去幫你們申請魔法傳送陣的使用權吧。」埃爾法沉聲說道。

　　「麻煩你了。」見埃爾法毫不猶豫地幫忙，灰風高興地說著。

　　聽完艾倫長老的訊息後，灰風心情沉重，但也很興奮，他打從心底替月空感到高興，因為他的夥伴成為了水之王。



待續。

----------


## 冥月

唔~ 
炎之王敗了……
難道是傳說中的~
長江後浪推前浪
前浪死在沙灘上麽？……

唔~

紅蓮死掉怪可惜的……
（不知道是不是死到冥界去呀~ 不掉經驗的複活術哦~~~~~）
（哪涼快拉呆著去）

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

長江後浪推前浪~後生可畏XD

不過炎之王沒有領便當啦~不然月空會自責的

恩，紅蓮死後的確是到亡靈位面去了...

復活術嗎....恐怕除了一些強大的神器，

否則紅蓮不太可能復活了(所以我正被銀狂K((炸飛

請期待下篇囉。

----------


## 帕索恩

初次見面請多多指教，皇天蒼狼大大
小索不怎麼喜歡看正在連載的長篇小說，因為要等下一章很麻煩
就算要看也會看的很慢，不然一下就沒了(小索看書速度還蠻快的
可是大大的小說卻讓小索拚命的往下看，因為真的很精采啊
不過小索我在第十三章時就先回文了，我對開頭有點意見
那根本就是哈利波特第五集下冊要考普等巫測前哈利幫妙麗複習時的片段!!!!!(夜：你都不換氣的喔...
除了名字之外其他地方都一樣阿阿阿!!!(夜：有必要那麼激動嗎？
你別以為可以騙過我，我可是已經看了不下十遍的哈利波特了!!!(夜：他也沒說不是啊...


不好..哈...意.思..我太激..動了...呼.....好喘...(夜：早跟你說了，笨蛋
(啪嘰)誰是笨蛋啊？阿？(夜：不是你還有誰
你找死啊？(怒)(夜：來打我啊
你這...(揮拳)(夜： (閃)沒打中～
轟隆!!!
薩：不好意思讓您見笑了(把被電得焦黑的兩獸拖走)

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

to 索瑪斯：

謝謝誇獎啦，其實也沒有那麼精彩啦XD

哈利波特系列真的很好看，蒼我當初也是看了很多次，

甚至有些片段都背起來了(炸

當時在打第十三章時，就想起了這段，

然後就打上去了....

請期待下篇囉。

----------


## Holpless

看來紅漣死了耶.....一個出場最少的人又被蒼狼消滅了....唉

不過炎王還活著就好啦 （讚！） （被紅漣迷宰殺）

原來13張是哈例波特的後世阿 原來如此.....阿蒼阿 有經過作者同意嗎？ （再度宰殺）

呵呵 老灰狼跟狐狸的對話還真好玩 （笑） 不失稚氣的老狼家跟老狐狸 

老灰狼；狐狸：你說誰老阿！！ （共同揮舞著拐杖）

咦！！！ 該閃摟 >口<

期待下一張

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

TO小O：

標準炎王粉絲+1(炸飛

灰靈的個性的確就是那樣，所以常常讓他兒子跟灰風頭痛XD

請期待下篇。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第三十五章：銀失蹤了？，埃文斯鎮，瓦雷亞火山谷


　　下著雨的利文薩帝國，國務院的大禮堂裡，正舉辦著紅蓮的喪禮，現場一排排的座位幾乎坐滿了人，月空跟修奇一行坐在最前方，一名牧師打扮的老人，站在講台後面讀著弔文，老人身後是一具大理石打造的棺材，但棺材的蓋子尚未蓋上。

　　而紅蓮的遺體就放在棺材裡，紅蓮的面容安詳，雙手放在胸前，很難讓人相信她已經走了。

　　月空跟修奇全都臉色哀傷，喪禮過後，人群漸漸散去，很快的就剩下月空等人。

　　「我不敢相信，她就這樣走了……」銀哽咽地說著，一滴滴的淚珠沿著他的臉頰落下，「明明約定好要一起踏入聖階的阿……」

　　「銀……」

　　在場的其他人，包括炎之王在內，都沉默不語，想上前安慰也卻不知道怎麼安慰銀。

　　過了許久，銀將紅蓮死前交給他的項鍊戴上自己的脖子，並緩緩闔上了棺蓋，握著後者給的項鍊說：「我會連妳的份一起活下去的……」

　　隨後，銀頭也不回的走出禮堂，消失在眾人眼前，而在場的眾人對看幾眼後，也離開了禮堂。

　　隔天，紅蓮下葬的日子，銀卻不見人影，儘管天雪跟藍野都去尋找，但找了大半天仍然毫無斬獲。

　　傍晚，灰風透過魔法傳送陣回到了利文薩帝國，聽見紅蓮的死訊時，當場愣得說不出話來，似乎連他也不相信，紅蓮就這樣離開大家了。

　　即使只和紅蓮相處兩、三個月而已，但灰風也很喜歡紅蓮的為人，她的性格開朗果斷，很容易和人打成一片。

　　但時間是不等人的，很快的他們在灰靈長老的安排下，回到德拉斯帝國後，在一次開始進行修練，除了三位王以外，其餘的人修練方式都跟之前大同小異，但這一次卻少了銀。

　　即使到了要返回德拉斯帝國的當天，銀仍然不見人影，也不知道是跑到哪裡去了，眾人分頭找後，一樣徒勞無功，銀簡直就像是從大陸上蒸發了一樣。

　　由於院長的事務繁重，只有灰靈長老留下來陪眾人，廣大的空地上，眾人開始自己的修練。

　　跟院長比起來，身為一名中級聖階的風系魔法師的灰靈長老，對魔法的領悟遠遠超過院長，在他的指導下，無論是月空還是身為魔劍師的藍野，兩人對魔法的領悟越來越高。

　　很快的，藍野已經從大劍師級別的魔劍師，進階到了初級劍聖境界，甚至可以瞬發一些中級的魔法，實力迅速提升。

　　另外灰風跟月空，以及炎之王，則是繼續修練高深莫測的領域法則以及其他王鏈奧技，很快的，灰風已經能和展開炎之領域的凱薩打的不分上下。

　　另一方面，在水之王鏈利凡西奧的指導下，月空學會更多高階的水系魔法，甚至也初步領悟了水之領域，在領域內，他已經可以瞬發大部分的水系魔法，實力今非昔比。

　　「看來他們的修練都很順利呢……」一天下午，院長好不容易把堆滿辦公桌的的公文都批改完，透過國務院的傳送魔法陣來到了地下修練場。

　　「是阿……」一旁正在看書的灰靈，抬頭望了一眼院長，「說不定月空跟灰風都已經超越我了呢……」

　　「長老，你真愛開玩笑……」院長笑了笑，走到了灰靈身旁，「長老您的風系魔法還是一樣厲害阿。」

　　「你還是跟以前一樣……」灰靈將書本蓋上，望了一眼廣場後慢慢說道：「現在指導他們，就跟當初在指導你的感覺是一樣的呢……」

　　「呵呵，我先回去開會了。」院長邊說邊走向了魔法傳送陣，回到了國務院內。

　　院長通過魔法傳送陣離開後沒多久，灰靈便要眾人稍作休息，接著又繼續閱讀著手上的書本。
＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝
　　千里之外的絕望城上層區域內，一名黑衣人打開一間房間的房門，而正在冥思的白利亞斯睜開了雙眼，望著後者。

　　「長老，先行出發的小隊，已經抵達埃文斯鎮了，只要有任何風聲，他們立刻就會透過魔法傳信通知我們。」黑衣人恭敬地說著。

　　「好，辛苦你了，你先退下吧。」白利亞斯點點頭後，揮手示意黑衣人退去，接著低聲呢喃幾句後，詭異地憑空消失，眨眼就出現在空曠的第零廣場上。

　　此時廣場可說是熱鬧非凡，眾多人馬聚集在黑呼呼的大門前，似乎打算通過大門進入上層區域，但卻沒有人可以踏上大門前的階梯一步，彷彿有一道無形的牆壁擋在那邊。

　　「想不到有這麼多人……」白利亞斯掃視一遍廣場上亂哄哄的人群後，沉吟片刻後，對著廣場上的眾人說道：「我想你們都是想挑戰上層區域的人吧？」

　　隨著白利亞斯這麼一說，廣場上的眾人紛紛靜下來，全都望著階梯上的老狼人。

　　「這座大門前已經被設下魔法陣了，自認實力足夠的，就踏上來，魔法陣會自己選擇。」白利亞斯邊說邊推開黑呼呼的大門，「通過階梯上的傢伙，你們就可以進入上層區域了。」

　　語音剛落，廣場上又再次吵鬧起來，一個扛著巨劍的大漢更是一腳踏上階梯，剛開始的時候，他稍微停了一下，接著繼續往上走，當他走到第三階時，階梯上突然出現一縷縷風刃，眨眼就將大漢切成無數塊。

　　「看吧，實力不夠的下場就是這樣。」白利亞斯邊說邊走入大門，留下亂哄哄的眾人。

　　「這樣好嗎？要是那群人之中真的有人可以進入上層區域呢？」白利亞斯剛走入大門沒多久，遊庵就從一旁的暗處走出。

　　「沒關係，那座魔法陣只是個開始而已，要如何在上層區域中生存，也要看那些人自己的造化了。」白利亞斯淡淡一笑，「準備召集人手吧，我們馬上就要前往埃文斯鎮了。」

　　「真拿你沒辦法……」遊庵跟在白利亞斯身後，繼續往前走著，身影緩緩消失在黑暗中。
＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝
　　幾個月的時間很快就過去了，現在已經是楓葉紛飛的秋天，灰風一行在德拉斯帝國的國務院後方整裝。

　　「想不到這一次修練出來，已經秋天了……」看了看庭院中的楓樹，灰風緩緩說著。

　　雖然早在修練之前，就知道會在那邊待上一段時間，但卻沒想到一待就是幾個月。

　　「你們都準備好了話，就快出發吧。」院長邊說邊大步走來，身後跟著古爾邦德隊長所率領的小隊。

　　「這一次又要跟你們合作啦，請多指教了，灰風。」古爾邦德笑著跟灰風握了握手，接著說道：「我的小隊接了個任務，要跟我一個好友的傭兵團一起行動。」

　　「請多指教啦，前輩！」灰風笑著回道。

　　「不用叫我前輩啦……」被灰風這麼一叫，古爾邦德苦惱地抓抓頭，「我們走吧，得快前往埃文斯鎮跟他們會合。」

　　簡單客套幾句後，灰風一行率先踏入傳送魔法陣，眨眼就出現在埃文斯鎮的南方，古爾邦德一行也跟著抵達。

　　埃文斯鎮不大，全鎮大概只有兩萬多人，東邊緊鄰一望無際的埃文斯森林，西南部靠海，北邊則是前往德拉斯帝國跟利文薩帝國必經的大草原。

　　「我記得他要我們在鎮上的酒店會合呢……」古爾邦德邊說邊走向鎮上的酒店，但灰風一行確在酒店門口看到一個熟析的身影。

　　「銀！」天雪邊說邊衝到了酒店門口，一把抓住銀，另一隻在他頭上不停的弄著，灰風一行也跟上他的腳步，「你這陣子跑到哪去鬼混啦？」

　　「抱歉抱歉，沒跟你們說就消失……」銀被弄得差點說不話來，「我去找我的導師修練啦。」

　　「到裡面再說吧。」灰風邊說邊走進酒店，「話說銀你現在變得多強啦？」

　　「剛進階到初級魔導師而已……」銀淡淡一笑，跟著踏進酒店。

　　酒店內燈光明亮，桌子和椅子都是用普通的雲杉木製作，表面均勻地塗了一層黑色的樹漆，做工精緻。

　　成本雖然不高，但給人一種美觀大方的感覺，看的出來，酒店有一個精明細心的老闆。

　　兩百多平方米的小酒店擠滿了人，有勞累了一整天的鎮民；有來自大陸各地的傭兵跟冒險者……

　　古爾邦德帶他們來到酒店的二樓，在左手邊的房門上敲了敲門後，打開房門走了進去。

　　「真是好久不見啦……」古爾邦德剛進去沒多久，一名黑狼獸人就走上前，跟古爾邦德擁抱一下後，接著說道：「這些都是你的小隊成員阿？」

　　「沒有啦，這位是灰風隊長，這些是他的小隊成員，我的小隊都在其他的房間休息。」古爾邦德笑了笑，「灰風，這位是雷克，孤月傭兵團的團長。」

　　「我叫灰風，請多指教。」灰風上前跟雷克握了握手。

　　「我是雷克，古爾邦德的老朋友，歡迎來到埃文斯鎮。」

　　簡單的客套幾句後，眾人在房間四處找地方坐下後，開始討論起這次任務的細節。

　　「對了，銀，為什麼你會跟雷克在一起阿？」天雪邊說邊疑惑地看著著雷克身旁的銀。

　　「這說來話長啦……」銀開始向眾人說著，這幾個月來發生的事情。

　　原來，在紅蓮的喪禮過後，他便啟程去找教他魔法的導師，在後者身邊修練，但是從幾個月前開始，大陸上開始流傳著一些傳言。

　　眾多的人流傳著，劍神封印神器的遺址就在埃文斯森林，導致這幾個月來，眾多勢力接連地湧入埃文斯鎮，而跟導師熟識已久的雷克，也登門拜訪。

　　就這樣，銀便遵照導師的指示，跟著雷克一起來到埃文斯鎮，準備進入埃文斯森林找尋遺址。

　　「總之，埃文斯鎮現在可是龍蛇混雜，很多勢力甚至已經派先鋒部隊進森林尋找遺址。」雷克語氣沉重地說著：「我也派出了幾支小隊進去搜索，不過目前仍然毫無音訊。」

　　傳說中被封印的神器，可是比極品晶石還要更引誘人的東西，劍神率領聯軍擊敗領域王者的傳說，千百年來在大陸上長盛不衰，無論是獸人還是人類，小時候幾乎都聽長輩說過。

　　「這幾天你們就跟我們一起行動吧。」銀邊說邊發出一道魔法傳信，「我這次來也帶了幾個好友，他們過幾天就會跟我們會合。」

　　討論完任務細節後，灰風一行離開了雷克的房間，各自返回自己的房間，養精蓄銳，準備迎接接下來的任務。

　　接下來的幾天，隨著鎮上實力強大的神秘人物越來越多，雷克似乎也越來越著急，最後是古爾邦德看不下去，硬是把他拉到樓下喝兩杯，他才平靜下來。

　　而月空等人，不是在房間內休息，就是到鎮上晃晃，而身為水之王的月空，三不五時就到王鏈中陪陪利凡西奧。
＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝
　　傍晚時分，埃文斯森林深處的托拉斯智囊團臨時駐地，一頂重兵把守的大帳篷內，白利亞斯正在閉目冥思，直到一名渾身血跡的黑衣人衝進來後，他才掙開雙眼。

　　「大人，我的小隊在瓦雷亞火山谷發現一大群國會騎士和魔法師，行動非常古怪，似乎準備封鎖整座山谷。」黑衣人慌慌張張地說著。

　　封鎖瓦雷亞火山谷？

　　難道劍神封印神器的地點就在火山谷內？

　　聽黑衣人這麼一說，白利亞斯命令一旁的魔法師給黑衣人治療後，聽黑衣人敘訴事情的經過。

　　原來，他們這支小隊奉遊庵的命令進入森林尋找神器遺址，無意中碰上一群巡邏的國會騎士，和對方爆發慘烈的衝突，雖然把對方完全殲滅，但自己的小隊也全軍覆沒，只剩他自己一人。

　　激戰過後，黑衣人不敢怠慢，直接奔回駐地內，希望在最快時間內將消息給帶回來。

　　「好，很好，辛苦你了。」白利亞斯揮手示意黑衣人退下後，正想跟遊庵討論接下來的行動細節，又有幾名黑衣人慌亂地衝了進來。

　　幾名黑衣人帶回來的情報幾乎相差無幾，同樣是在瓦雷亞火山谷發現國會大軍，甚至還發現了其餘勢力的人馬。

　　「聯合國會的白袍樞機幹部、安德斯家族的魔劍師……嘿嘿，來了，該來的都來了！」明白事情的經過後，白利亞斯冷冷地笑了笑。

　　看來，為了傳說中的神器，各大勢力都已經出動了各自的精銳，還好他有先見之明，早就向組織發出增援的要求，如果沒什麼意外，來應該會再帶一隊精銳趕到。

　　「那你現在要趕去火山谷了嗎？」一旁遊庵走上前來看著白利亞斯。

　　「不，既然國會想獨吞神器，那就來點刺激的。」白利亞斯冷冷地笑著，在幾名黑衣人耳邊小聲吩咐幾句，後者神色一驚，迅速離去。
＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝
　　夜幕初上後，酒館裡面擠滿了人，勞累了一天的鎮民、傭兵，以及冒險者三三兩兩聚在一起喝酒，不時爆發出一陣陣大笑。

　　彭……

　　就在人們喝得不亦樂乎的時候，酒館的大門「彭」的一聲被人狠狠撞開，發出一陣震天的悶響。緊跟著，一名傭兵打扮的武士跌跌撞撞地衝了進來，還沒走幾步就「啪」的一聲狠狠地摔到地上。

　　「大人，瓦雷亞火山谷……國會……」渾身血跡的武士邊說邊艱難地爬向一名喝得醉醺醺的黑袍魔法師，看樣子，似乎是個忠心的隨從。

　　莫布利？

　　看看渾身血跡的武士，黑袍魔法師不可置性地搖搖頭，立刻就清醒多了，一個箭步撲上去：「莫布利，說，是誰傷了你，我率兄弟殺了他！」

　　「大人，快，神器遺址就在瓦雷亞火山谷，快……」

　　渾身血跡的武士聲音越來越弱，但是，黑袍魔法立刻明白怎麼回事。命令身旁一名武士把他抱起來後，率幾名彪形大漢像陣風一樣衝出去。

　　神器遺址在瓦雷亞火山谷內？

　　意外過後，人們大吃一驚，一下子就轟動起來，沒想到，花了幾月都找不到遺址的線索，現在卻在酒館內無意中得知了消息。

　　大喜之下，有人興奮地大喊大叫，唯恐沒人知道這個消息；有人一言不發，隨手扔了把晶幣在桌上，數都不數就迅速離去；甚至有人當場就發出魔法傳信，上報這個驚人的消息……

　　就這樣，瓦雷亞火山發現神器遺址的消息不翼而飛，短短半個多時辰，整座埃文斯鎮就轟動起來，到處都是行色匆匆的武士和魔法師。

　　平時在旅館內深居簡出的神祕人物紛紛現身，在眾多武士和魔法師的簇擁下迅速離去，直奔瓦雷亞火山谷的方向；包括雷克的孤月傭兵團在內的大型傭兵團紛紛緊急召集，帶上武器和部分乾糧後迅速出發，不甘人後；眾多的傭兵和冒險者迅速組隊，甚至單槍匹馬，爭先恐後地湧入埃文斯森林……

　　興奮的人們沒注意到，酒館後面不遠處的一座山坡上，幾條黑影站在那靜靜地看著傾巢而出的各方勢力。如果當時在酒館內喝酒的人走近一看，會發現那名黑袍魔法師和渾身血跡的武士，正恭敬地站在一名老狼人身後。

　　「嘿嘿，我們走吧。」看著眾多人群，白利亞斯冷冷地笑了笑，呢喃幾句後，手中的魔法杖一揚，帶著身後的人瞬移出去，眨眼就回到了托拉斯智囊團的駐地中。

　　「該出發了，來已經趕到了。」看著突然出現的白利亞斯，遊庵邊說邊走上前，「你這算盤打的真不錯阿。」

　　「沒什麼……走吧。」白利亞斯淡淡一笑，帶著蒼煌往已經結陣好的大軍走去。
＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝
　　至於灰風一行由於天雪稍早之前喝了酒，導致醉死在房間中，眾人為了叫醒他，而延誤了一個時辰，好不容易把後者轟醒後，眾人才迅速帶上武器，趕往瓦雷亞火山谷。

　　在趕路的途中，他們收到銀傳來的魔法傳信，瓦雷亞火山谷內一陣混亂，各方勢力正與企圖封鎖山谷，獨自佔領神器遺址的國會殺得不亦樂乎。

　　儘管已經先知道各方勢力和國會鬥得難分難解，殺得血流成河，但灰風他們來到瓦雷亞火山谷內時，仍然相當震驚。

　　從火山谷入口到山谷深處的小平原，到處都是殘肢碎體，血流成河。有的斷手斷腳，躺在血水中呻吟；有的被長槍釘死在樹上，雙目圓瞪，似乎死不瞑目；
有的甚至被燒成一截焦炭……

　　看這地獄般的火山谷，灰風搖搖頭，率眾人迅速踏入山谷深處的洞穴，穿過一條黑呼呼的主通道後，眾人來到一個小廣場，前方有四個幾乎一模一樣的岔道，每個岔道前都有不少凌亂的腳印。


　　「灰風，該走哪一條？」修奇邊說邊走到灰風身旁，看著四條岔道。
　　「我看看……」灰風邊說邊走上岔道仔細的觀察，「這道十字紋章，看來就是聯合國會留下的標誌，這朵血色玫瑰，應該是托拉斯智囊團……」

　　在灰風的指引下，眾人很快就發現眾多岔道的不同！

　　看來，為了避免在趕到神器遺址前再次起大規模的衝突，國會和托拉斯智囊團等大勢力紛紛選擇不同的岔道，並在岔道入口留下了各自的標誌。給各自的援軍留下了足夠的訊息，同時也警告後方的勢力。

　　貿然進入，也許就會受到他們無情的攻擊。

　　「國會的十字紋章、托拉斯智囊團的血色玫瑰、孤月傭兵團的血月……咦，安德斯家族的魔魂劍！」看著四條通道上的標誌，月空臉色越來越凝重。

　　眾人認不全岔道的標誌，但從小就跟灰靈長老一起看著眾多古籍，他熟悉許多古老的家族的徽章，岔道上的每一道標誌，都意味著一支強大的勢力。

　　在月空的解說下，眾人很快就清楚了各個標誌所代表的勢力！

　　在四大勢力中，或許孤月傭兵團的實力是最弱的，但在這種環境下，他們自然得到眾多傭兵的支持，人數絕對是最多的，實力也非同小可。

　　聯合國會和托拉斯智囊團不用說，實力深不可測。安德斯家族是大陸上罕見的魔劍師家族，族人幾乎都選擇成為魔劍師，同時修練鬥氣和魔力，實力強大，千百年來，連國會都拿他們沒辦法。

　　「我們跟著雷克團長他們走吧。」為了完成這次任務，為了早點和銀跟古爾邦德隊長會合，灰風毫不猶豫地選了孤月傭兵團走的岔道。

待續。

----------


## 夢境之狼雪克

埋藏在瓦雷亞火山裡的神器是什麼呢?

哇!4大勢力在裡面爭霸

不曉的主角一行能不能找到神器

期待下一篇囉!

----------


## 冥月

唉~

終於抽出時間來看小說了……

要嘛還要等到這周日……

呼呼~

銀難道是被打擊了麽，獨自離開。

啊咧咧~

神器诶~

好東西。

不知道會是哪一行人能得到神器呢？

哇咧 等吧~

----------


## kl122002

這次出動到神器了  :Shocked:  
好像越來越多輔助物出現, 
雖是期待, 但現有越多越亂之嫌,
還請小心處理較好.

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

TO 雪克：

恩，感謝你的回覆~，神器嗎，嘿嘿，暫時賣關子啦(被打

TO 冥月：

銀的確是受到打擊了，畢竟看著自己愛的人在眼前喪命，

那種打擊真的很大的。

TO kl122002：

太過強大的外掛，我已經有控制好數量囉，畢竟現在已經出現九位王啦。

再者，神器能不能離開封印的地點還不知道勒~

請期待下篇囉。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第三十六章：亡靈天災，地下神廟，領域王者

　　岔道入口很窄，但裡面卻別有洞天。一般的山洞越走越窄，但岔道內卻越來越寬，慢慢地，可以讓十幾個人並肩行走，同時，兩旁也不時出現一條條小岔道，不過一樣都是黑呼呼的一片，幸好藍野點了個火球，不然恐怕眾人繞了半天都找不到出去的路。

　　眾人走了快兩個時辰，還是看不到通道的出口，不過周圍的溫度慢慢的變低，甚至還帶著一股隱誨的能量波動，像是從地底下傳出來，又像是從通道深處傳過來，給人一種詭異的感覺。

　　「真是的，還要走多久阿？」天雪不太煩的說著，「而且還連個人影都沒看到……」

　　「要不是某人醉死在房間內，我們也不會落後這麼多……」藍野漫不經心地說著。

　　正當天雪要罵回去的時候，一旁的月空突然謹慎地運起護體魔力，渾身上下籠罩在藍光內，一雙眼慢慢地掃視周圍。

　　「怎麼了？」一旁的修奇也警戒地拔出鋒利的匕首，凝神盯著四周。

　　看到月空跟修奇警戒起來，其他的人也紛紛拔出鋒利的武器，五人背靠背圍在一起，各自負責一個方向。

　　正當眾人凝神細聽四周的動靜時，黑呼呼的通道內射出一根根鋒利的骨箭，緊跟著幾名騎著骨馬的亡魂騎士撲了出來，舉著沉重的玄鐵長槍。

　　「嘿嘿，找死。」看著殺氣騰騰的亡魂騎士，天雪冷冷地笑了笑，「呼」的一聲，舉著鋒利的長槍迎上去，眨眼就和幾名亡魂騎士纏鬥起來。

　　隨著眾人開始和敵人纏鬥，出現的亡靈也越來越多，持著大刀的骷髏和殭屍；握著弓箭或者法杖的骷髏；身手敏捷的亡魂騎士……

　　「這麼多的亡靈，難不成這裏是墳場阿？」看了看越來越多的亡靈，灰風忿恨地說著，接著一招劍刃風暴，眨眼就將幾名殭屍切成碎片
。
　　已經落後雷克他們這麼多，偏偏在趕路的時候，又遇到一群擋路亡靈，任誰都會火冒三丈。

　　「不過既然有亡靈出沒在這裡，應該早就被雷克他們清光了阿……」發出一道水箭擊潰一名骷髏後，月空疑惑地問著。

　　「總之快把他們幹掉吧。」沉重的長槍一揮將幾名亡魂騎士擊飛後，天雪大聲說道，緊跟著，加持鬥氣在長槍上，繼續和其他的亡靈廝殺。

　　「快，直接殺出一條路衝出去！」暴喝一聲後，灰風揚手發出一道龍捲風，硬生生地殺出一條血路，接著率眾人往前直奔。

　　儘管突破重圍，但一路上眾人仍然遭遇幾波亡靈的突襲，但是靠著月空滴水不漏的防守，天雪跟灰風等人的強攻，一次次地突破亡靈大軍的圍攻，眾人終於抵達通道盡頭，看到一座黑呼呼的大門。

　　門外有許多雜亂的腳印，顯然這是雷克的孤月傭兵團和其他的傭兵以及冒險者們留下的足跡。

　　「都準備好了嗎？」在大門前停下後，灰風問著身旁的眾人，只見其他人紛紛點頭示意：「走吧。」

　　運起護體鬥氣後，灰風謹慎地推開並踏入黑呼呼的大門，剎那間，耳邊傳來震天的廝殺聲和慘叫聲，定神一看，不由得艱難地吞嚥口水。

　　大門後方，是一座比絕望城的第零廣場還要大十倍的廣場，身披重甲的殭屍、手持弓箭跟魔法杖的骷髏和身手敏捷的亡魂騎士密密麻麻，潮水般擁向各大勢力和傭兵們。

　　而廣場的正對面，是一座一模一樣的黑色大門，而且似乎正在緩緩關閉。

　　聯合國會、托拉斯智囊團、安德斯家族，全都實力強大，像割麥般殺死一排排亡靈，但是，悍不畏死的亡靈實在太多了，倒下一批後，立刻又湧出一批，殺不勝殺。

　　在亡靈大軍視死如歸的進攻下，聯軍節節敗退，一名名武士和魔法師倒了下去，淹沒在潮水般的亡靈中。

　　儘管孤月傭兵團人數眾多，還有古爾邦德的小隊坐鎮，但面對眾多的亡靈，與其餘的三大勢力比起來，他們就遜色多了。

　　看到眼前的慘況，灰風一言不發，臉色凝重，直接率眾人直撲孤月傭兵團的所在處，開始屠殺密密麻麻的亡靈大軍。

　　「雷霆回天！」

　　一聲暴喝後，廣場上突然出現滿天紫色的蛇形閃電，瞬間就把一大群亡靈電成焦炭。巨大的威力，澎湃的魔力波動……看得在大軍後方的殭屍王和亡魂騎士統領渾身一震。

　　「銀？」才剛剛抵達孤月傭兵團的後方，灰風就看見了一個熟悉的身影。

　　在一群高階武士和魔法師的簇擁下，一身紫色長袍的銀在戰場的第一線作戰，在他的指揮下，身後同樣穿著紫色長袍的魔法師發出一道道粗大的蛇形閃電。

　　「什麼才帶幾位好友來？我看那傢伙帶來的人都可以跟一個大型傭兵團比了……」看著銀身邊的人馬，天雪不可置性地瞪大雙眼。

　　「灰風，你們可終於趕來了。」灰風一行才剛到前線，古爾邦德就迅速走來，「怎麼拖那麼久阿？」

　　「說來話長阿……總之先解決這些亡靈吧。」看看眼前的古爾邦德，在看看潮水般連綿不絕的亡靈大軍，灰風無奈地笑了笑，隨後舉著鋒利的太刀，揚手就是一片鋒利的劍刃，將幾十名不知死活的亡靈切成碎片，隨後和銀率領的人馬配合默契，一起阻擋殺上來的亡靈大軍。

　　在阻擋亡靈的同時，他也察看各大勢力的隊伍，暗中估算他們的實力。

　　聯合國會的陣容最為強大，無論是身披重甲的騎士，還是手握魔法杖的魔法師，實力全都遠超一般人。甚至，他還看到了白袍樞機幹部埃爾法，僅僅他一個人就讓其他勢力不敢輕舉妄動。

　　如果單純比人多，孤月傭兵團無疑無人可比。這一次，他們幾乎是傾巢而出，再加上一般的傭兵和冒險者，跟銀率領的人馬，這樣一來，陣容最為龐大。

　　在白利亞斯的指揮下，暗黑騎士和魔法師在廣場上迅速列好陣行，一看就知道都是身經百戰的精銳。

　　白利亞斯身邊有三名身穿黑袍的老者，即使相隔了一大段距離，但灰風仍然清楚地感覺到他們體內的魔力波動，如果沒有猜錯，他們的實力也與白利亞斯不相上下！

　　不過，在拖拉斯智囊團的陣營中，灰風發現一名有著一頭黑髮，身穿白色風衣的狼人，一身白衣顯得格外醒目，和蒼煌等人一起站在白利亞斯後方，完全沒有出手。

　　所有勢力中，人數最少的安德斯家族最為神祕，一個個都身披黑色斗篷，每人一把半人長的魔魂劍。

　　儘管只有區區兩百多人，但給人一股冰冷的感覺，彷彿每一個人都是頂級的刺客。

　　「劍刃風暴！」身為孤月傭兵團團長的雷克一聲暴喝，發出一片鋒利的劍刃，十幾名不知死活的殭屍立刻就被切成碎片，緊跟著，銀率領的人馬發出一道道恐怖的蛇形閃電，一群企圖衝破防線的亡魂騎士瞬間就被電成焦炭。

　　有了灰風一行的幫助，孤月傭兵團的壓力減輕了不少，不過面對數不勝數的亡靈大軍，還是給跟各大勢力一樣，不由得一步一步往後退。

　　不過，隨著天色越來越黑，黑色大門緩緩關上，為了傳說中的神器，各大勢力終於不再藏私，紛紛全力進攻！

　　最先動手的是國會的白袍樞機幹部埃爾法，一直閉目養神的他終於動手，把魔力加持到魔法杖後，輕輕地呢喃起來。

　　很快，天空就出現了點點聖光，隨後幻化成一根根鋒利的聖光箭矢，向眾多的亡靈呼嘯而去。

　　跟一般的國會法師比起來，埃爾法發出的聖光箭密密麻麻，頂端還有一小團跳動的白色火燄，散發出一陣陣若有若無的能量波動。儘管表面上看起來，這些火焰沒什麼特別之處，但卻給灰風一股極為危險的感覺。

　　亡靈大軍悍不畏死，而且在骷髏法師加持還原術下，面對一般的國會法師的聖光箭，硬扛十幾根都沒問題，但白袍樞機幹部附加了白色火焰的聖光箭不同，被射中後瞬間就被淨化，化為灰燼。

　　白袍樞機幹部大展神威，其餘勢力也不甘人後，在遊庵的帶領下，托拉斯智囊團的魔法師發出一團黑霧般的魔法護罩，亡靈大軍只要一接近，速度立刻就降下一大半，被眾多暗黑騎士趁機擊殺；安德斯家族跳出一名身披金色斗篷的武士，鋒利的魔魂劍一揮，發出一片附帶火系魔法攻擊的劍刃，眨眼就殺掉了一大片亡靈，動作乾淨俐落。

　　難道，這就是聖階魔劍師的實力？

　　看看披著金色斗篷的武士，灰風心中一震，萬萬也沒想過踏入聖階境界的魔劍師的實力竟然這麼強大！

　　為了趕在太陽下山前進入地下城，各大勢力聯手行動，攻擊力可不是一加一那麼簡單！

　　安德斯家族的強攻，再加上國會滴水不漏的防守和托拉斯智囊團防不勝防的突襲，還有灰風一行的牽制，很快的就讓亡靈大軍苦不堪言，漸漸落在下風。

　　很快的，殭屍王和亡魂騎士統領就率精銳親自上陣，但雙拳難敵四手，在各大勢力互補的強攻下，不僅精銳一波波地倒下，就連他們自身也受到嚴重的傷害。

　　與此同時，聯軍士氣大振，瘋狂擊殺數量龐大的亡靈大軍，尤其是當灰風一劍斬殺亡魂騎士統領，銀率魔法師們把殭屍王電成焦炭後，人們的士氣更加高漲！

　　殭屍王和亡魂騎士統領一死，廣場就再也沒湧出新的亡靈，死一個就少一個，很快的就被一掃而空。

　　慘勝！

　　儘管滅掉了數量恐怖的亡靈大軍，但各大勢力也損失慘重，可以說是兩敗俱傷。

　　國會原來有近千名騎士和兩百多名魔法師，但激戰過後，只剩下五百多名騎士和八十幾名魔法師，傷亡過半。四大紅衣幹部，有兩名被瘋狂的殭屍王活活撕成兩半。

　　在白利亞斯的指揮下，托拉斯智囊團一直謹慎行動，盡量保存實力。儘管如此他們也損失了兩百多名騎士和幾十名魔法師，基本上損失了三分之一的人馬。

　　安德斯家族原本人數就不多，在亡靈大軍的報復下，他們只剩下區區三十幾個人。不過，剩下的幾乎都是精銳中的精銳，據灰風暗中觀察，全都有著高級大劍師以上的境界，其中，起碼還有四名是中級劍聖級別，再加上披著金色斗篷的聖階魔劍師，實力仍然不容小看！

　　至於雷克率領的孤月傭兵團，傷亡也接近一大半，一般的傭兵和冒險者根本不夠亡靈大軍塞牙縫，要不是有古爾邦德跟灰風等人的幫助，恐怕傷亡會更嚴重，但也因為如此，古爾邦德的小隊損失了兩名大劍師和三名大魔法師。

　　休整片刻後，國會大軍迅速行動，大步衝到廣場另一端的大門。走上階梯後，埃爾法把右手放到門上，大聲呢喃起來，隨著一片耀眼的聖光閃過，大門不僅停止收攏，反而慢慢敞開。看來，為了得到所謂的神器，國會方面已經做好了充分的準備。

　　看著越來越大的入口，人們鬆了一口氣。然而，就在他們準備一擁而入的時候，入口裡卻傳來一股陰冷的寒風。

　　「比冰塊還冷，這到底是怎麼回事？難道……」

　　「就是阿，想不到冷成這樣！」

　　看看無底洞般的入口，縮縮脖子後，倖存下來的傭兵和冒險者議論紛紛，誰也不敢率先走進去。

　　「騎士在前開路，走！」揮手給剩下的騎士加持神聖護盾後，埃爾法沉聲下令，悄悄地按一按胸前的傷口。

　　儘管用聖光魔法重傷了殭屍王，但他自己也被殭屍王在胸口上狠狠拍了一掌，對方的實力遠遠超過他的想像！

　　本來，他還可以憑自己高級聖階的實力，可以迅速擊殺殭屍王，快速結束戰鬥，但沒想到這怪物暴怒之下，爆發出驚人的戰鬥力，先後重傷了各大勢力的強者。

　　見國會的大軍行動迅速，白利亞斯不再遲疑，指揮大軍緊緊跟上，跟埃爾法一樣，他也受到了殭屍王的重擊，不過隱藏得很深，一般人看不出來而已。

　　有國會和托拉斯智囊團開路，安德斯家族跟孤月傭兵團也紛紛加快腳步跟上。

　　神器遺址入口，是一條蜿蜒向下的斜坡，並且越來越寬，慢慢地可以讓二十名騎士並排行走，一路上除了大大小小的亂石之外，沒有再遇到什麼亡靈，這讓眾人大大鬆了口氣。

　　往下走了一個多時辰後，眾人來到了一片平原，丘陵起伏，遍地亂石，天空一片灰濛濛的，看起來和上一層環境相差無幾。

　　「城堡，快看，那就是傳說中劍神封印神器的城堡！」

　　「天阿！想不到傳說中的一切都是真的！」

　　越過一片丘陵地帶後，突然，走在前方的人們大喊大叫，一下子就轟動了起來。

　　灰風率眾人快步走上前一看，只見遠處的一座盆地中，豎立著一座雄偉的城堡。看著傳說中劍神封印神器的城堡，許多人震驚之後，大聲歡呼，就連國會和托拉斯智囊團等勢力也沒有例外。

　　苦苦搜索幾個月，歷經重重困難後，終於找到了神器遺址，任誰都會興奮不已！

　　千百年來，尋找神器遺址的勇士不知道有多少，他們的足跡遍佈泰倫大陸，甚至還遠赴海外的島嶼搜索。但是，卻沒想到神器遺址就在埃文斯森林內的瓦雷亞火山谷裡。

　　「走吧，跟上去，但不要放鬆警戒！」見各大勢力和眾多傭兵漸漸遠去，灰風率眾人緊緊跟上，但仍然保持高度警戒，畢竟誰也不知道會不會再冒出一大群亡靈。

　　城堡很大，四四方方，比利文薩帝國的王宮小不了多少。

　　城牆由一塊塊漆黑的巨石堆砌而成，觸手冰涼，散發出一股股若有若無的能量波動。表面還刻滿了複雜的花紋，組成一幅幅神秘的圖案，就連城門上也是如此，似乎是一座大型的魔法陣。

　　「如果我沒猜錯，這應該是一座頂尖的上古魔法陣，需要同時加持火系、雷系、水系、光明和暗黑魔力才能打開城門！」閉上雙眼仔細感覺空氣中的能量波動後，埃爾法邊說邊突然睜開雙眼，意味深長地看一眼遠處的白利亞斯和金色斗篷武士。

　　在米爾加特大陸上，一般人終生只能修鏈一種魔法，雙系魔法師都非常罕見了，更不用說多系魔法師，必須同時加持大量五種不同的魔力，而且比例必須剛好一致，否則也毫無用處。

　　這樣一來，想打開城門就必須要由五名實力強大的魔法師聯手，沒有魔導師以上實力，根本無法精確控制加持的魔力。

　　國會的魔法師眾多，但大部分都是光明系的神聖魔法師，埃爾法很清楚，要打開城門就不得不和其餘勢力合作。

　　不過，雖然和亡靈大軍一站中傷亡慘重，但國會仍是最強大的勢力，即使聯手打開城門，進入封印神器的城堡，他也有信心取得大部分的神器。

　　上古魔法陣？

　　看看罕見的魔法陣，再看看埃爾法的眼神，白利亞斯自然明白對方的意思，儘管托拉斯智囊團也有不少魔法師，不過，大部分都是暗黑魔法師，想打開城門也不得不和其餘勢力合作。

　　在一名親衛耳邊小聲吩咐幾句後，白利亞斯毫不猶豫地挺身而出：「暗黑魔法師，自然就由我們托拉斯智囊團來承擔！」

　　儘管國會實力強大，但托拉斯智囊團也有隱藏得王牌，幾名隱藏身分的長老和蒼煌等幾位王一直沒有暴露實力，不到最後一刻，沒人知道誰能笑到最後！

　　聯合國會和托拉斯智囊團挺身而出，但安德斯家族卻無能為力，他們此行全都是身經百戰的精銳，攻擊力非常強悍，但魔劍師的魔力跟魔導師魔力深度還是有段差距。

　　「雷系魔法師就由我們霜雷門來承擔！」為了共同的利益，銀邊說邊大步走了出來，這一次他帶了同門的好友一同前來，為了完成導師交付的任務，他也挺身而出。

　　但是，即使有了雷系魔導師，還是差了一名水系魔導師和火系魔導師，仍然無法打開城門！

　　「我們孤月傭兵團剛好就有一名火系魔導師和一名水系魔導師，不過……」明白其他勢力的難處後，雷克挺身而出，沉吟片刻後繼續說道：「但是，我們傭兵團這次接了一個任務，需要得到傳說中被劍神封印的生命戒指，行動之前，我希望大家可以保證我們傭兵團傷亡慘重後，可以順利完成任務！」

　　為了順利完成任務，孤月傭兵團可說是傾巢而出，甚至還去拜訪了霜雷門，有幸讓對方出兵協助，同時他也請到了古爾邦德跟灰風的小隊協助完成任務，如果沒有他們的幫助，恐怕傭兵團早在剛剛的廣場上就全軍覆沒了。

　　作為經驗豐富的團長，他也很清楚自己有多大的實力，僅僅要求得到一名生命戒指而已。

　　生命戒指？

　　對看一眼後，埃爾法和白利亞斯點點頭，生命戒指可以提升幾倍配戴者的生命力，傳說還能起死回生，不過和被封印的王鏈和其他神器比起來，也不算什麼頂級的神器。

　　談妥條件後，眾人迅速行動，五名魔導師級別的魔法師同時把右手貼到城門上，慢慢地加持魔力，協調一致後再同時加大力度。

　　很快的，城門就浮現出一圈五彩光芒，並緩緩開了起來，露出了一座寬廣的廣場，和一座古老的神廟。

　　警戒地掃視一眼廣場後，埃爾法率大軍先走了進去，托拉斯智囊團和安德斯家族等勢力緊跟在後。

　　這一次，灰風不再遲疑，率眾人跟在霜雷門後方行動，隊伍的最後面是一般的傭兵和冒險者們。

　　「兄弟，就這樣進去真的好嗎？」

　　「哼，怕什麼，快，快進去！」

　　想起上一層恐怖的亡靈大軍，有些傭兵和冒險者有點遲疑，但大部分都是爭先恐後地擠進去。

　　一切看起來沒有什麼問題，但灰風卻感覺到一股空前的危險，毫不猶豫地拔出鋒利的太刀，沉聲下令：「大家切記，無論如何也不要擅自行動！」

　　城堡內實在是太安靜了，安靜得有點可怕，除了眾人的呼吸聲和腳步聲外，聽不到任何聲音！

　　灰風小心謹慎，各大勢力也沒有例外，紛紛結起了嚴密的圓形防禦陣。

　　與各大勢力不同，眾多的傭兵和冒險者在廣場上四處散開，紛紛尋找有沒有什麼掉落的寶物，有些傢伙興奮之下，甚至跑到了國會的前面，衝入了古老的神廟，看得灰風直搖頭。

　　先不說神廟內有沒有危險，就算傭兵們率先得到神器，也絕對難以脫身。沒有足夠的實力，撿到神器只會給他們招來殺身之禍，無論是國會還是托拉斯智囊團，相信都不介意給城堡留下幾條冤魂。

　　「天阿，帝皇神劍，我竟然看到傳說中的帝皇神劍！」

　　「生命戒指，還有傳說中的凱拉斯盔甲！」

　　剛衝入神廟，幾名識貨的傭兵紛紛大叫！

　　眾人快步趕上去一看，只見神廟內有一座龐大的魔法陣，中間插著一把籠罩在金光內的利劍，周圍有精美的盔甲、散發出磅礡生命能量的生命戒指……

　　就在各大勢力在神廟內各佔一方，看著神秘的魔法陣不敢輕舉妄動的時候，一個老頭傭兵丟掉身上礙手礙腳的斗蓬，邊說邊閃電般衝到魔法陣上，「哈哈，這是我的神器，這全都是我的！」

　　就在眾人還沒反應過的時候，老頭已經把所有神器捲到空間戒指內，並拔出鋒利的帝皇神劍，一手抖開一幅傳送捲軸。

　　老頭的動作實在是太快了，一直到他收完所有神器，激活傳送卷軸後，各大勢力才反應過來。

　　「快，殺死他，殺死這可惡的傢伙！」

　　眼看神器就即將被不勞而獲的傭兵得手，埃爾法和白利亞斯等人不約而同地同時出手，恨不得將可惡的老頭碎屍萬段。

　　要是就這樣被老頭瞬移出去，不僅僅是得不到神器這麼簡單，消息傳出去後，各大勢力都沒臉見人了！

　　「這是我的神器，這全都是我的神器！」看著即將關上的傳送門，老頭在一次哈哈大笑，只要傳送門一關閉，各大勢力的攻擊再強也拿他沒辦法！

　　就在眾人的攻擊即將抵達魔法陣上的老頭傭兵時，龐大的魔法陣急速旋轉起來，隨後「吱」的一聲裂了開來，散發出一團黑霧。緊跟著，一個渾身腐爛，殭屍般的怪物以恐怖的速度衝了出來！

　　「哈哈哈，八百年了，總算是衝出來了！」怪物邊叫邊把手探入虛空，把即將傳送出去的老頭傭兵抓了出來，「新鮮的鮮血，來吧，把你的鮮血獻給幻之王羅德里格斯，我讓你得到永生！」

　　幻之王邊說邊一口咬住老頭的喉嚨，「嘶」的一聲，眨眼就把他的鮮血和靈魂吸的一乾二淨，把他變成一具殭屍。

　　幻之王？幻之王羅德里格斯？

　　看著渾身腐爛，黑氣纏繞的怪物，無論是白袍樞機幹部埃爾法、白利亞斯，還是金色斗篷武士，全都渾身一震。

　　八百年前，劍神斯圖亞特擊殺幻之王羅德里格斯及其率領的亡靈大軍後，宣佈封印了大戰中幾件頂級的神器，隨後不知所蹤，沒有人知道他的下落，沒有人知道封印神器的地點。

　　「幻之王，天阿，果然是傳說中和劍神大戰過的領域王者！」

　　傳說，幻之王本身是一名亡靈法師，想想他剛才吸收了可憐的傭兵的鮮血和靈魂後，眾人再也沒有懷疑他的身分，紛紛倒吸一口冷氣。

　　「嘿嘿，來吧，我賦予你們永生，誰也別想跑！」看看驚恐的眾人，幻之王羅德里格斯大口一張，噴出一大團黑霧。

　　黑霧所過之處，來不及躲閃的傭兵和冒險者渾身一震，靈魂和鮮血眨眼就被吸收，成為了一句行屍走肉的殭屍。

　　與此同時，吸收到幾十名傭兵和冒險者的鮮血後，幻之王羅德里格斯腐爛的皮膚逐漸收攏，慘白的骨頭長出一部份血肉，彷彿吸收到了難得的大補藥！

　　「快，他的力量還沒有恢復，聯手殺死他！」

　　「對，一起上，快。」

　　八百年前，來自冥界的亡靈大軍席捲整個米爾加特大陸，是大陸上所有生物的死敵，其中，幻之王羅德里格斯就是亡靈大軍的大統領。要是被他恢復所有實力，不只在場的人逃不出去，恐怕大陸上也會再次掀起一場災難！

　　之前，為了獲得神器，各大勢力不得不聯手。現在，為了活命，為了擊殺幻之王，得到他身上的幻之王鏈，他們得再次聯手！

　　「哈哈哈，好，來吧，都向我衝過來，獻上你們的鮮血和靈魂！」

　　見白袍樞機幹部、白利亞斯和金色斗篷武士指揮部屬攻擊自己身邊的殭屍，幻之王不驚反喜！

　　被劍神封印八百多年後，他的實力大降，急需透過吸收活人的鮮血和靈魂來迅速增強實力。

　　對他來說，現在怕的是大陸上頂尖的強者，而不是什人海戰術，來的普通的武士和魔法師越多，他的實力就增強的越快！

　　「哈哈哈，屍爆，給我爆，爆，爆！」看著眾人將自己的殭屍團團圍住，幻之王羅德里格斯呢喃片刻後，右手一揚，剎那間，幾十具殭屍一個接一個紛紛爆炸，形成恐怖的連環爆炸。

　　面對恐怖的屍爆，眾人措手不及之下，有的被炸飛一條腿；有的被炸的肚破腸流，甚至有人直接被炸成碎塊……



待續。

----------


## 冥月

唔~

更新了好多~

哇嘎嘎~

亡靈天災诶~

話說……

亡靈的人海戰術果然了得

咳咳~  （敝狼最喜歡的戰術之一 咳咳~

----------


## 夢境之狼雪克

最終BOSS(?)幻之王出現了!!

4大勢力如果真的打倒幻之王,勢必會打起來吧...

到底4大勢力各藏有什麼陰謀呢?

期待下一篇囉!

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

TO阿月：
俗話說螞蟻多了連大象都能咬死，就算單個亡靈的攻擊不強，

但數量高達數千甚至數萬的時候，也是很恐怖低~

TO雪克：
恩...守護神器的最終BOSS阿，也可以這樣說啦(炸飛

不過幻之王之後，還有一組王鏈喔XD

請兩位期待下篇。

----------


## 逍月

呼呼，一次看完36章～XD
眼睛好澀......（揉）

話說蒼狼寫得不錯，內容也蠻有創意的。

不過，現在最好奇的是第十一條王鏈是什麼～（笑）
據月我推測，想要地十一條王鏈，應該要聚其其餘十條吧？
看來之後王們有合作的可能。

（P.S.月我的腳上也有王鏈喔！（燦）（毆）（謎：那不是！））

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

TO逍月：

謝謝逍月的回覆喔~

恩....看來很多獸都很想知道第十一組王鏈的能力呢...

呃....要十位王合作....大概比修練到聖階顛峰還難吧~呵呵(炸飛

請期待下篇囉。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第三十七章：混戰，亡靈殺手，開始行動的人們


　　目睹幻之王羅德里格斯恐怖的屍爆後，眾人渾身一震，除了各自的精銳外，其餘的人馬迅速撤出神廟。

　　幻之王的黑氣侵蝕實在是太恐怖了，一般人沾上一點後，眨眼間就被侵蝕成一具具力大無窮的殭屍，只有劍聖和魔導師以上級別的強者，才能用鬥氣或者魔力擋住黑氣的侵蝕。

　　「一個初級聖階魔劍師、三個中級聖階法師、一個剛剛踏入高級聖階的傢伙，還有四位王。」看看把自己團團圍住的埃爾法、金色斗篷武士和白利亞斯等人，幻之王興奮地舔舔嘴唇上的鮮血，「嘿嘿，好，很好！」

　　看看傳說中的幻之王羅德里格斯，看看他身上腐爛的肌肉和森森白骨，無論是埃爾法還是白利亞斯，全都頭皮發麻。

　　傳說中，幻之王可是和劍神同個級別的強者，擁有了一定的神力，更不用說他完全領悟了領域法則。這樣的傢伙，全盛時期可不是一般的聖階強者可以對付的，幸好他被封印幾百年後實力大降，否則，眾人只好能跑多遠就跑多遠！

　　「致命一擊！」

　　「亡魂咆哮！」

　　對看一眼後，金色斗篷武士和遊庵等人紛紛出手，聯手攻擊被圍起來的幻之王。

　　金色斗篷武士的致命一擊破壞力驚人，就連殭屍王都不得不躲其鋒芒，遊庵和另外兩名暗黑長老的亡魂咆哮更加厲害，直接攻擊幻之王的靈魂。

　　為了擊殺恐怖的幻之王，各大勢力不得不連王牌都拿了出來！

　　要是任由幻之王恢復實力，那麼各大勢力此行人馬都極有可能全軍覆沒，誰也逃不出去。此外，等到幻之王恢復全部實力，恐怕大陸上會再掀起一場前所未有的災難，各大勢力都無法倖免！

　　「哈哈哈，亡魂之盾！」狂笑幾聲後，幻之王往右側一滑，輕鬆躲過金色斗篷武士的致命一擊，緊跟著迅速呢喃幾句，體外的黑氣迅速旋轉起來，擋住遊庵等人的亡魂咆哮。

　　如果在全盛時期，他對眾人的攻擊不屑一顧，但現在，實力只有兩、三成的情況下，他也不得不小心應付眾人的絕殺。

　　就這樣，眾人聯手行動，金色斗篷武士專攻幻之王的心臟跟腦門等要害，遊庵和幾名暗黑長老則專攻幻之王的靈魂，灰風和蒼煌則聯手突襲，三不五時就來幾道恐怖的風刃。

　　至於白袍樞機幹部埃爾法，除了用聖光箭參予攻擊外，更多的是給眾人加持神聖護盾，專職防守，並通過魔法傳信，把這驚人的消息傳回聖城。

　　八百年前，是國會剛剛崛起的時候，實力還沒達到高峰，當時，站在大陸頂端的是劍神和火神等聖階顛峰強者率領的古老家族。但現在，國會暗處的實力已經遠超一般人的想像，就算幻之王恢復到全盛時期，聯合國會也並非毫無應對方法！

　　此外，埃爾法還得命令身旁的國會法師和紅衣幹部等人，迅速淨化被黑氣感染的人們，防止他們被侵蝕成一具具殭屍。

　　這就是幻之王的實力？

　　指揮眾人撤出神廟後，在看看來不及逃走，被黑氣侵蝕成一具具恐怖的殭屍的傭兵和冒險者，雷克頭皮一陣陣發麻。

　　而跟著他們一起撤出去的修奇跟銀所率領的霜雷門等人，也都大驚失色，此外，國會的做法也令人毛骨悚然。

　　無論是誰，只要臉上或身上有一小團被黑氣感染的黑印，國會的法師和紅衣幹部毫不心軟，用聖火把他們一一燒成灰燼。

　　「聖光槍！」

　　「水淹大軍！」

　　看著在眾人攻擊下仍然游刃有餘的幻之王，白利亞斯終於施展光之王鏈的奧技，一根根聖光幻化而成長槍，朝著速度飛快的羅德里格斯呼嘯而去；月空的水淹大軍，更是連幻之王身邊的殭屍也一起攻擊！

　　「哈哈哈，找死，亡魂毒霧！」看著密密麻麻的聖光槍雨，和如海嘯般的水淹大軍，幻之王通過瞬移魔法閃出攻擊範圍後，施展劇毒的亡魂毒霧，幾名還沒反應過來的魔劍師和國會法師，眨眼就變成一具具行屍走肉的殭屍。

　　「劍刃風暴！」看到幾名族人變成皮粗肉厚的殭屍後，金色斗篷武士邊吼邊發出一片鋒利的劍刃，緊跟著，通過疾風步瞬移出去，躲過對方恐怖的屍爆魔法。

　　「哈哈哈，誰也別想跑，亡靈虛壁！」看著剩下尚未撤出城堡的人們，幻之王興奮地衝了過去，揚手發出一道透明的牆壁擋住出口後，體外的黑氣大盛，吸收眾人的鮮血和靈魂。

　　「魂爆！」

　　「聖光大裂斬！」

　　眼看幻之王吸收一般人的鮮血後，意猶未盡地衝向國會大軍的所在地，埃爾法、金色斗篷武士和遊庵等人，紛紛施展最強的攻擊，要是任由他吞食大量高階騎士和魔法師的靈魂後，他的實力絕對能迅速恢復！

　　聖光大裂斬？

　　看看恐怖的巨大光刃，白利亞斯臉色一沉，儘管清楚白袍樞機幹部已經突破高級聖階的門檻，但萬萬也沒想到他的實力竟然增長到如此恐怖的地步，連聖光大裂斬都能在瞬間發出來！

　　聖光大裂斬的威力無與倫比，可說是國會法師最強的單體攻擊魔法，傳說中修練到頂級後，連空間都能撕裂！

　　躲過遊庵等人的魂爆和埃爾法的聖光大裂斬後，幻之王硬埃金色斗篷武士一劍，把黑氣散發出去，瘋狂地吸收國會騎士和魔法師的靈魂，只要能恢復到五成實力，受點輕傷根本就不算什麼！

　　「紅衣幹部的鮮血和靈魂果然夠味道，哈哈哈……」

　　一名身受重傷的紅衣幹部來不及躲閃之下，被幻之王一把抓住，鮮血和靈魂眨眼就被吸收。就在羅德里格斯意猶未盡的時候，身旁的空氣一陣漣漪，一把鋒利的長刀從虛空中劈了出來。

　　「亡靈氣息？哈哈哈，竟然還有來自亡靈位面的傢伙！」側身躲過鋒利的長劍，感覺到攻擊中帶著熟悉的亡靈氣息，幻之王拉開距離，興奮地看著身穿月白風衣的狼人。

　　跟原本就生活在米爾加特大陸上的人們不同，吞食一個同樣來自冥界的人的鮮血和靈魂，別說恢復到五成實力，直接恢復到六、七成都沒有任何問題！

　　「幹的好，冥月。」狼人身旁的空氣一陣漣漪，白利亞斯瞬移過來，身旁跟著蒼煌跟遊庵等人。

　　「嘿嘿，一群找死的傢伙……」看著眼前的白利亞斯等人，在看看遠處趕來的埃爾法、金色斗篷武士和灰風等人，幻之王冷笑了幾聲，現在已經恢復到四成實力，要應付眾人的攻擊已經是綽綽有餘，更不用說已經能使用手上的幻之王鏈了。

　　謹慎地將幻之王圍起來後，埃爾法、金色斗篷武士、白利亞斯和灰風等人全都一動也不動，紛紛尋找出擊的機會。

　　「哈哈哈，去死吧！亡魂毒霧！」見眾人遲遲不出手，幻之王狂笑幾聲後，率先動手，施展劇毒的亡魂毒霧。

　　面對幻之王恐怖的亡魂毒霧，眾人幾乎在同一時間撤出毒霧的攻擊範圍，緊跟著，幻之王一招疾風術後，速度大增，飛快地向國會大軍衝去。

　　「快！快張開神聖護罩！」見幻之王撲向國會大軍，埃爾法邊吼邊「呼」的一聲撲了過去。

　　國會大軍的反應也不慢，見幻之王衝過來，僅存的紅衣幹部便率眾人施展神聖護罩，甚至還發起了一波反擊。

　　「哼，看我的暗魔守衛！」躲開國會大軍的聖光箭後，幻之王冷哼一聲，一次性招喚出六個身高七米，手持巨型木棒的土系巨人，指揮他們猛攻國會大軍。

　　土系巨人每攻擊一下，神聖護罩裡面的國會大軍就渾身一震，誰都知道，要是沒有了神聖護罩的保護，他們就極有可能被恐怖的幻之王變成一具具行屍走肉的殭屍。

　　「風皇絕咬！」

　　「王之閃！」

　　眼看幻之王打國會大軍的主意，灰風和蒼煌不約而同地施展王鏈的招式，連同幾名土系巨人一起攻擊。

　　「哼，風波刃！」看著強大的王之閃，和鋪天蓋地而來的風刃，幻之王冷哼一聲，施展了風系魔法，威力竟然大過灰風的風皇絕咬，硬是打散了他跟蒼煌的王之閃。

　　雖然最拿手的是亡靈魔法和靈魂攻擊，但作為一名聖階巔峰的亡靈法師，他在一般的風系、水系、火系等常見魔法上的領悟也遠超一般的魔法師。

　　風波刃是風系單體魔法中攻擊力最強大的，修練到極致的時候，傳說就連空間都能撕裂，開闢位面通道，儘管幻之王還沒有把這道魔法修練到頂級，但全力以赴之下，攻擊力也非常驚人！

　　「屍爆！」就在幻之王全神貫注其他人時，冥月施展了強大的屍爆魔法，引爆了他腳邊的屍體，一串爆炸聲和一片血霧後，幻之王被炸的遍體鱗傷。

　　但這一道屍爆魔法，也將國會的神聖護罩炸出一條裂縫，最後一名土系巨人不顧國會的攻擊，硬是一棍砸了下去，將護罩擊潰。

　　「大人，救命阿！」

　　「快，快撤出去！」

　　面對恐怖的幻之王，沒有了神聖護罩的保護，劍聖級別以下的騎士和魔導師級別以下的魔法師，根本抵擋不了黑氣的侵蝕，只要一碰到幻之王體外那恐怖的黑氣，瞬間就變成一具具行屍走肉的殭屍。

　　「炎龍劍！」

　　「王之閃！」

　　為了阻止幻之王吞蝕國會大軍的鮮血和靈魂，眾人紛紛施展最強的攻擊，金色斗篷武士的炎龍劍所過之處，都變成焦黑一片，灰風和蒼煌的王之閃更加恐怖，所過之處無論是亂石還是地板，都化為灰燼。

　　「嘿嘿，來的正好！魔幻領域！」一陣刺耳的破空聲後，眾人身旁的空氣全都扭曲了起來，並有一股強大的壓力迎面而來，在領域空間面前，所以攻擊都化為烏有。

　　吸收到足夠的靈魂和鮮血後，幻之王的實力恢復到了六成，相當於中級聖階強者的實力，並可以施展一位王最恐怖的領域奧技。

　　「咦，神力？竟然碰到一名聖靈法師，哈哈哈！」無意中發現還有一名女魔法師倖存，看看她體外纏繞的白色光圈，幻之王不驚反喜，「呼」的一聲撲了過去。

　　也許是將所有國會騎士和國會法師的靈魂吸收後，實力大增，幻之王體外的黑氣上下翻騰。唯獨這名女魔法師卻絲毫未損，體外的白色光圈擋住了黑氣的侵蝕。

　　吞食一名聖靈法師的鮮血和靈魂，比吞食幾百人的靈魂還強！

　　大喜之下，幻之王一聲怪叫，一把抓起女魔法師，躲過埃爾法的聖光大裂斬後，招出一名土系巨人，將城牆砸出一個大洞，「呼」的一聲衝了出去，直直地向出口撲去。

　　神器？

　　看看幻之王的背影，人們第一個想到不是衝上去，而是老頭傭兵空間戒指裡的神器，一個個瘋狂地衝入神廟。但神廟入口卻被蒼煌擋了下來。

　　「臭小子，擋什路？」

　　「無冥神空流……滿月斬。」對眼前手持各式各樣武器的傭兵和冒險者，還有其他勢力僅存的人們，蒼煌給手上的太刀加持鬥氣後，斬向眾人。

　　面對牙之王的攻擊，一般的傭兵和冒險者根本不是對手，眨眼就被恐怖的月牙砍成兩半，剎那間，神廟入口遍地屍體和鮮血。

　　但是還是有人趁機衝入了神廟，很快的他們就發現，老頭傭兵手上的空間戒指不翼而飛。

　　「該死，神器在幻之王身體上，快追上去！」

　　之前，為了擊殺恐怖的幻之王，沒有人有時間和機會去搶奪神器，被幻之王突破重圍衝出神廟後，所有還能行動的人們也衝了出來。

　　本來，眾人還準備解決幻之王的威脅後，再協商神器的劃分，沒想到，到嘴的肥肉卻被幻之王搶走！

　　現在，得知神器被幻之王搶走後，無論是金色斗篷武士，還是白利亞斯等人，紛紛率剩下的部屬，追了出去，循著白袍樞機幹部留下的記號，追殺幻之王。

　　很快的，廣場上就剩下灰風、孤月傭兵團和霜雷門的人們，但銀帶來的消息卻令人相當震撼！

　　「你……什麼回到神廟裡的？」雷克不可置信看著眼前笑容滿面的銀，看看他手上收著神器的空間戒指，還以為自己在作夢。

　　「他們在跟幻之王廝殺的時候，我透過瞬移魔法進去在出來阿。」銀邊說邊把神器取了出來，帝皇神劍、凱拉斯重甲、生命戒指，一件也不少！

　　「這是你要的生命戒指。」銀邊說邊把生命戒指拿給雷克，剩下的則是收回到空間戒指內。

　　看著手上的生命戒指，雷克明白此行總算是有收穫，即使損失了不少團員，但相信完成任務的報酬可以安撫他們的家人！

　　「好了，我們也該追上去了。」灰風邊說邊走向了出口，「修奇，你們先跟雷克團長他們回鎮上吧。」

　　「可是……」古爾邦德似乎想說什麼，但卻被月空打斷。

　　「幻之王的實力已經恢復很多了，接下來交給我們就行了。」月空語氣低沉地說著，隨後邊跟上灰風的腳步。

　　「好吧，我們會在鎮上的酒店等你們，可要給我平安回來阿！」古爾邦德向著月空跟灰風背影喊道。
＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝
　　在茫茫林海中逃亡的幻之王，看看懷裡無法動彈的女魔法師，他興奮不已，不時招幾個骷髏或者亡魂騎士出來阻擋身後的白袍樞機幹部、金色斗篷武士和白利亞斯等人，迅速逃向森林深處。

　　本來，他還打算張開領域空間後和眾人決一死戰，但倖存下來的女魔法師卻吸引了他的注意，而且還是一名聖靈法師。

　　意外、興奮、狂喜……

　　感覺到女魔法師體內的神力波動後，他不由得讚美無所不能的冥神，女魔法師體內神力很精純，更重要的是，她根本不懂得如何利用！

　　國會有強大的騎士，有高明的魔法師，但最恐怖的卻是不為人知的聖靈法師，一名強大的聖靈法師，可以借助體內的神力，施展高階的神聖魔法，威力無與倫比。

　　其中，最恐怖的莫過於神諭術。

　　傳說，神諭術修練到頂級後，聖靈法師就是在地面行走的神靈，說風就是風，說雨是雨，掌握了天地之間的法則，在他們面前，別說一般的劍聖和魔導師等級別的強者，就連中級聖階以上的強者也不堪一擊！

　　聖靈法師很強大，但創世神是公平的，他們的數量非常稀少，幾百萬，甚至幾千萬人中，還不一定能誕生一名天生具有神力的人。

　　擁有神力，也並不意味著就能成為一名聖靈法師！需要體內的神力達到一定的限度，並經過一連串的訓練，神力覺醒後，才能施展強大的神聖魔法，一個沒有覺醒的聖靈法師，就和一個普通人沒有差別。

　　很幸運地，女魔法師就是一名還沒覺醒的聖靈法師，這讓羅德里格斯興奮不已！

　　現在，實力恢復到五成左右，就足以應對眾人的攻擊，要是能順利吸收女魔法師體內的神力，不僅能恢復到八成左右的實力，也許還能一舉恢復到聖階巔峰的狀態。

　　到時，在他身後的埃爾法、金色斗篷武士和白利亞斯等人，和一般人沒有時麼區別，不僅能再次率亡靈大軍席捲整個大陸，還能找幾百年前封印的他的劍神復仇。

　　「快，這次一定要殺死他，否則大陸上將掀起一場大災難！」看看幻之王羅德里格斯懷裡的女魔法師，埃爾法邊吼邊發出一道聖光擊潰一名擋路的亡魂騎士，閃電般窮追不捨。這一次，他再也沒有保存實力的想法。

　　金色斗篷武士、白利亞斯和灰風等人不知道女魔法師的身分，但作為國會位高權重的白袍樞機幹部，他心裡比誰都清楚。

　　即將覺醒的聖靈法師，號稱黃金獅子的博格家族的後裔……

　　如果被幻之王在眼前搶走女魔法師，並把他變成一具殭屍，後果絕對不堪設想。到時，國會將面臨其他國家的質疑，並受到黃金獅子家族沉重的壓力，而自己毫無疑問地將成為眾人指責的焦點！

　　暴怒之下，埃爾法終於展現了恐怖的實力。凡是擋路的亡靈，無論是皮粗肉厚的殭屍，還是伸手敏捷的亡魂騎士，全都承受不住他致命的一擊。就是幻之王羅德里格斯倉促之間招喚出來的骨龍，也眨眼就被他的聖光大裂斬劈成碎片！

　　全速狂奔之下，他的速度離幻之王越來越近，留下一長串殘影，把金色斗篷武士和白利亞斯遠遠地拋在後面。

　　「哼，疾風步！」

　　眼看和埃爾法的距離越來越遠，金色斗篷武士克里亞冷哼一聲，瞬間速度提升一倍有餘，恨不得追上可惡的幻之王，用魔魂劍把他切成碎片。

　　「嘿嘿，狼老了就跑不動了。」看看埃爾法，再看看突然爆發的金色斗篷武士，白利亞斯搖搖頭，呢喃幾句後給自己加持高階迅捷術，迅速追上咬牙狂奔的金色斗篷武士，並不時在路邊留下記號，給身後的大軍指引。

　　埃爾法、金色斗篷武士和白利亞斯咬牙狂奔，緊追速度飛快的幻之王，灰風跟月空也不甘人後，一陣綠色的龍捲過後，他們迅速追上前方的白利亞斯等人。
　　「哈哈哈，來吧，看誰跑得快！」一口氣跑了幾個時辰後，看看身後速度越來越慢的追兵，幻之王羅德里格斯放聲狂笑。

　　但是當他衝過一座山峰時，卻發現冥月早已等候多時，笑聲不由得嘎然而止。

　　「羅德里格斯大人，我們可真是有緣阿！」看著大吃一驚的幻之王，冥月淡淡地笑了笑。

　　看準幻之王的去路後，他直接踏破虛空，利用空間魔法，迅速趕到他的面前。幻之王實在是太能跑了，後面的埃爾法、金色斗篷武士克里亞和白利亞斯怎麼都跟不上，不得不幫他們一把。

　　反正現在國會的女魔法師被搶，最急的是白袍樞機幹部，對自己來說，保存實力，等白利亞斯長老跟蒼煌趕到，再聯手攻擊也不遲。

　　「嘿嘿，來自亡靈位面的傢伙，好，很好！」

　　咬咬牙後，幻之王羅德里格斯轉身後撤。一個攻擊詭異，擅長亡靈魔法的殺手，如果在全盛時期他還不放在眼裡，但現在實力只有五成，再者，後方還有好幾名的追兵，他可不願輕易冒險。

　　畢竟，冥月的厲害，他早已在地下城就領教過了，不僅被屍爆炸得遍體鱗傷，實力還被降低到三成左右，這個教訓實在是太深刻了！

　　之前在地下城，有眾人的牽制，以及幻之王實力不足之下，自己才能出其不意的重傷他，現在，對方實力明顯提升，自己只需拖延一點時間就夠了，貿然出手絕對是最愚蠢的選擇！

　　「快，把他圍起來！」

　　雖然只是耽擱了一點時間，但全力以赴的埃爾法卻趁機迅速趕到，金色斗篷武士克里亞、白利亞斯和蒼煌還有灰風等人也都緊隨其後，五人謹慎地把幻之王圍了起來。而冥月也拔出了鋒利的長刀。

　　遠處，各大勢力的精銳滾滾而來，形勢對幻之王羅德里格斯越來越不利，雙方劍拔弩張，戰鬥一觸即發！
＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝
　　遠在千里之外的德拉斯帝國境內的一座高山，這座山原本名叫拉達克山，但自從劍神在山頂修建城堡，在裡頭進修後，人們乾脆把這座山改名為劍神山。整座山遍佈各式各樣的魔法，嚴禁外人進出。

　　「封印解除了，看來我得走一趟了。」一名身邊圍繞著眾多鋒利的劍刃的老者睜開了雙眼，看一眼埃文斯森林的方向，沉吟片刻後，將一把長劍掛在腰上後，走出了房間。

　　另一方面，跟利文薩帝國緊緊相鄰的絕望城上層區域，一間燈光昏暗的密室內，一群黑衣人也聚在一起，似乎在討論著什麼事情。

　　「好了，那要派誰去呢？」一名渾身籠罩在黑霧內的人緩緩說著。
　　「讓我去吧，我會把那東西給帶回來的。」一個年輕男子的聲音在黑暗中響了起來。

　　「那就交給你了，其他人可以解散了。」籠罩在黑霧內的人點頭後，詭異地憑空消失，而其餘的人也都跟著紛紛消失，只留下一絲絲若有若無的魔力波動。



待續。

----------


## 夢境之狼雪克

喔喔!這篇真的是太精采刺激了!

強者之間的戰鬥不是一般人能插手的

聖靈法師,想看看聖靈法師有多強耶!

絕望城看來又有陰謀了!

期待下一篇囉!

----------


## kl122002

終極Boss來了!
如果外人是插一手是不行的, 就把腳插進去吧! (被幻之王炸...)

幻之王為首的兩章很棒, 
繼續努力吧.

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

TO雪克：

是阿，絕望城的陰謀根本用不完的XD

想看聖靈法師呀，先買門票在說(被打

TO kl122002：

謝謝你的誇獎，終極BOSS對幻之王來說真是個很棒的稱呼(被炸飛

請兩位期待下篇。

----------


## Holpless

唉阿唉阿太久沒來 蒼狼就已經幹掉兩篇了呢

哦哦！！ 小蒼跟小風都開始聯手了呢 不過換之王也真片太 在看的同時 身體抖了一下＝ ＝ 
要是有人在那緊繃的時刻說了句 「這殭屍比之前的還噁心...」 哇哈 一定很好笑XDD （謎：那這樣的話，幻之王還真可憐....有實力沒長相 在動漫裡的角色票選絕對創世界新低 哈XD）

不過戰鬥還真激烈阿 只差白利亞斯老爺爺平時不運動 跑得真慢 （你跑的比他快嗎＝口＝＋）

期待下一張啦︿︿

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

TO小O：

一次看兩篇比較暢快吧XD

幻之王的確是變態級的，全盛時期可不是普通的變態阿~

至於白利亞斯....人家老了咩(被炸飛

請期待下篇。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第三十八章：魔幻領域，解封，降臨


　　把幻之王圍起來後，白袍樞機幹部埃爾法、金色斗篷武士克里亞、白利亞斯和灰風以及月空，還有冥月一動不動，紛紛等待出擊的機會。

　　埃爾法身上的白色長袍無風自動，發出獵獵作響，雙手間幻化出一把月牙刀刃，凝聚著龐大的能量，不時冒出一道道「吱吱」作響的蛇形閃電，這道全力施展下的聖光大裂斬，威力絕對非同小可。

　　金色斗篷武士克里亞臉色冰冷，鋒利的魔魂劍耀眼逼人，一片樹葉才剛飄落，眨眼就被外發的劍氣切成碎片。

　　白利亞斯渾身籠罩在一團白光內，一聲不吭，渾身上下沒有任何能量波動，但仔細感覺，卻被人一股強烈的危險。

　　灰風和蒼煌兩人都握著鋒利的太刀，刀身一片通紅，雙眼緊緊盯著幻之王，宛如一把利劍般蓄勢待發。

　　和其他人不同，冥月渾身弄在一團黑氣內，手持一把纏繞著灰氣的紫黑色長刀，刀身上刻有一些未知的符紋，刀柄是幾個重合的齒輪狀，散發出一陣陣詭異的能量波動。

　　對方出手謹慎，幻之王也不敢貿然動手，屍毒化做的黑氣大盛，不停地上下旋轉，雙方誰也不敢輕舉妄動，就這樣僵持下來，但隨著大隊的追殺人馬越來越近，形式對幻之王羅德里格斯越來越不利。

　　良久，感覺到大隊人馬逼近後，白利亞斯看著幻之王，冷冷地說著：「交出神器，否則，今天就是你的死期！」

　　「你很強，但你不交神器的話，就是死路一條！」金色斗篷武士克里亞臉色冰冷，一雙眼緊緊盯著籠罩在黑氣內的幻之王。

　　白袍樞機幹部埃爾法的主要目的是救出即將覺醒的聖靈法師，而白利亞斯和金色斗篷武士克里亞則是念念不忘被幻之王搶走的神器，其次才是消滅他這個惡魔。

　　這一次的任務，他們都損失慘重，要是什麼都得不到，那就虧大了。

　　神器？莫非除了自己身上的幻之王鏈，這女魔法師身上還帶著什神器？

　　看看一動不動的白利亞斯，再看看攻擊犀利的金色斗篷武士克里亞斯，幻之王心中一動。大部分聖靈法師體內的神力都是天生，但也有少部分是透過光明神器，後天強行獲得神力。

　　不過，翻了一會後，除了一條普通的水晶手鍊外，卻沒發現女魔法師身上有什麼特殊的裝備。

　　不好！

　　「劍刃風暴！」見幻之王困惑地翻看女魔法師的衣服，灰風暗叫不好，率先出手，發出一片鋒利的劍刃。

　　本來，他還打算等埃爾法等人率先出手後，再一起加入圍毆的行列，但要是被各大勢力得知幻之王在地下城沒有取走神器，那眾人極有可能懷疑到自己一行身上，不得不提前動手。

　　「致命一擊！」

　　眼看灰風率先出手，眾人也紛紛動手，克里亞暴喝一聲，整個宛如砲彈班直撲幻之王，磅礡的鬥氣激盪之下，體外散發著一團耀眼的光芒，擋住黑氣的侵蝕，鋒利的長劍直指他的心臟。

　　「嘿嘿，來得好！」

　　見克里亞來勢滔滔，幻之王靈機一動，把懷裡的女魔法師當作擋箭牌，隨後招出一群亡魂騎士，對國會來說，一名罕見的聖靈法師實在是太重要了，面對各大勢力的重圍，他決定賭一把。

　　果然，眼看克利亞鋒利的長劍直指了幻之王懷裡的女魔法師，一旁的白袍樞機幹部埃爾法「呼」的一聲劈倒一名亡魂騎士後，大聲喊道：「對方懷裡的女魔法師是我們國會的聖靈法師，還望手下留情！」

　　聖靈法師？

　　看看幻之王懷裡無法動彈的女魔法師，再看看緊張的白袍樞機幹部，金色斗篷武士、白利亞斯和灰風等人恍然大悟，終於明白了埃爾法這頭老狐狸為何突然爆發，不再拖拖拉拉地保存實力。

　　幻之王鼎盛時期非常恐怖，但在地下城被冥月重傷之後，實力比一名初級聖階強者強不了多少。

　　要是各大勢力當時不勾心鬥角，紛紛全力出擊，恐怕早就擊殺了這個惡魔，但誰都為了爭取最大的利益而保存實力，才會給了幻之王突圍的機會。

　　「哼，疾風步！」

　　看著幻之王懷裡無法動彈的小美人後，克里亞無奈地搖搖頭，隨後透過疾風步橫移出去，準備攻擊幻之王的側翼。

　　沒想到，幻之王把肉盾般的女魔法師往前一送，再次擋住他犀利的攻擊，就這樣白袍樞機幹部埃爾法、克里亞、白利亞斯和冥月等人紛紛縮手縮腳，惟恐不小誤殺了無法動彈的女魔法師。

　　跟眾人相反的是，幻之王憑著女魔法師這個人肉盾牌卻如魚得水，面對眾人一波波犀利的攻擊，要麼指揮亡靈大軍阻擋，要麼把女魔法師往前一送，逼得眾人不得不收手。

　　「哈哈哈，亡靈毒霧！」一次用一次躲過眾人的合擊後，幻之王羅德里格斯放聲大笑，揮手施展劇毒的毒霧後，接著說道：「吸食一名聖靈法師鮮血和靈魂，別說封印八百年，就是八千年也值得！」

　　幾百年前，除了劍神斯圖亞特之外，他也沒少吃聯合國會的骨頭，能吞食一名國會極其重要的聖靈法師的靈魂和鮮血，那可比直接帥亡靈大軍殺上聖城還來的過癮！

　　「哼，看你還能囂張到什麼時候！」

　　看看放聲狂笑的幻之王，灰風看了一眼蒼煌後，率先出擊。為了聯手擊殺幻之王，白利亞斯和金色斗篷武士克里亞不得不給白袍樞機幹部埃爾法一個面子，但是，他毫不在乎。

　　了解灰風眼裡的意思後，蒼煌點點頭，跟在灰風後方出擊。在戰場上，誤殺是再正常不過的事了，即使暴跳如雷，聯合國會一方恐怕也無法說什。

　　「牙皇虐襲！」

　　「風皇絕咬！」

　　不顧女魔法師的安危後，灰風和蒼煌兩人紛紛施展王鏈奧技，剎那間，戰場上狂風肆虐，鋪天蓋地的恐怖風刃連綿不絕。

　　被幾道風刃傷到懷裡的女魔法師後，眼看灰風和蒼煌毫無顧忌，這下換成幻之王縮手縮腳，唯恐一不小心就讓她受到重創。

　　萬一小美人被殺死，那他的心機可就白費了，寧可自己挨一招，也不願讓眾人的攻擊再傷到懷裡的女魔法師。

　　這樣一來，無法動彈的女魔法師就成了他的拖油瓶。手忙腳亂之下，不僅招喚出來的亡魂騎士被消滅一空，甚至，連自己也受到眾人接二連三地重擊。

　　腰部被白袍樞機幹部埃爾法的聖光大裂斬切去一大塊肉；右肩被克里亞的魔魂劍洞穿；左腳上的傷口更是慘不忍睹，被白利亞斯的聖光槍重創；甚至還受到冥月的屍爆攻擊，左手一片焦黑……

　　但在幻之王的反撲之下，眾人也不好受，埃爾法不僅被擊斷三根肋骨，右腳還被幻之王鋒利的爪子抓得血肉模糊，身中恐怖的屍毒；克里亞受到一道靈魂攻擊，頭暈腦脹，轉了半天都找不到方向；白利亞斯被突然冒出來的幾條骨龍重傷，張口吐出一大口鮮血，臉色慘白；冥月被對方的屍爆炸得體無完膚，渾身血跡！

　　重傷幾人，殺出重圍後，幻之王也不敢戀戰，甚至把懷裡的女魔法師往地上一扔，咬牙拔腿狂奔！

　　雖然女魔法師體內的神力很重要，但是在跟眾人戰得兩敗俱傷，他的實力大降，更何況，還有灰風跟蒼煌這兩位王，要是再不走，恐怕就真的死無葬生之地。

　　「哼，疾風步！」

　　對看一眼後，灰風和蒼煌紛紛施展疾風步追了上去，緊緊直追幻之王羅德里格斯。

　　儘管身受重傷，但幻之王的速度仍快得驚人！奪路狂奔之下，不久就把這大勢力的追兵遠遠地拋在後頭。受傷之後，無論是白袍樞機幹部埃爾法、金色斗篷武士克里亞還是白利亞斯等人，全都速度大降，再也跟不上幻之王羅德里格斯的腳步。

　　儘管已經發出求援的魔法傳信，但國會的高手一時之間也難以趕到，看得幻之王越來越遠的身影，埃爾法心中越來越沉，儘管身為聖靈法師的女魔法師沒什麼大礙，但傳說中的神器卻被搶走，只得把希望寄託在灰風身上。

　　「哼，看你往哪跑。」眼看這樣在後方狂追也不是辦法，灰風越身跳到樹上，從這一棵樹跳到那一棵樹，直接到前方堵住幻之王的去路。

　　與此同時，狂奔的幻之王一看到灰風從上頭跳下堵住自己的去路後，再看看身後的蒼煌，咬咬牙後停下腳步，準備跟兩人大戰一場。

　　「把幻之王鏈跟其他神器都交出來，否則……」蒼煌邊說邊拔出身上鋒利的太刀，加持鬥氣後，發出「嗡嗡」般的輕吟，刀身一片通紅。

　　「不交出來，你就準備回你的亡靈位面吧。」灰風看著幻之王，冷冷地說著。

　　「哼，不過是兩個小鬼，還敢這樣跟我說話？」面對蒼煌的威脅，幻之王冷哼一聲，體外的黑氣上下翻騰，鋒利的指甲黑光流動，讓人覺得毛骨悚然。

　　「是不是小鬼，你等一下就知道了……」在一旁的灰風，也拔出身上的太刀，並把風之王鏈的力量加持到刀上，刀身纏繞著一屢屢灰色的風，表面上看來似乎沒有多大危險，但卻散發出一陣陣殺氣，

　　「嘖嘖，我還以為是誰呢，原來是埃爾維斯跟克魯伊夫阿……」幻之王手上的幻之王鏈突然發出一團黑光，緊跟著，一頭黑色的狼緩緩出現。

　　「唉呀，這不是雷特霍斯嗎？」黑色的狼完全現形後，蒼煌手上的牙之王鏈發出一團藍光，一頭銀狼出現在眾人眼前。

　　「哼，你以為我想見到你阿，雷特霍斯。」與蒼煌跟羅德里格斯一樣，灰風的風之王鏈克魯伊夫也現出身形。

　　「想不到幾百年沒見，你們兩位還是一樣沒變……」被喚作雷特霍斯的黑狼淡淡一笑，「尤其是克魯伊夫，怎麼一樣這麼冷淡？」

　　「你少噁心了，雷特霍斯。」克魯伊夫冷冷地笑著，隨後望向一旁的埃爾維斯跟蒼煌，「想不到又見到你啦，埃爾維斯。」

　　「嘖嘖，少囉唆了，敘舊就到這裡結束。」埃爾維斯沉聲說道，隨後身影緩緩消失。

　　「哼，還是一樣心急。」雷特霍斯冷哼一聲後，同樣也回到王鏈之中。

　　「灰風，小心點，雷特霍斯這傢伙說不定比埃爾維斯還難對付。」克魯伊夫小聲地給灰風提醒幾句後，也化作一團灰色的光芒消失在眾人眼前。

　　「好了，兩位小朋友，來吧。」幻之王揚手招出一群亡魂騎士後，冷冷地說著。

　　「劍刃風暴！」灰風邊吼邊率先出擊，發出一片鋒利的劍刃，眨眼就將外圍的幾名亡魂騎士切成數塊。

　　「哈哈哈，死亡毒霧！」幻之王狂笑幾聲，呢喃片刻後右手一揚，發出一圈詭異的黑霧，黑霧所過之處無論是低矮的灌木還是高大的參天大樹，全都逐漸枯萎，落下一堆落葉。

　　「無冥神空流‧掠食突襲！」暴喝一聲後，蒼煌的身影越來越淡，接著完全透明，消失在眾人眼前，一片刀光劍影後，馬上就有十幾名亡魂騎士被暗殺！

　　「哈哈哈，爆，爆，爆，屍爆！」面對隱形後的蒼煌，幻之王不但毫不畏懼，甚至直接引爆亡魂騎士的屍體，產生一股連環爆炸，果然爆炸後，蒼煌的身影立刻就出現在眼前。

　　「哈哈哈，來吧，把你的鮮血和靈魂獻給偉大的幻之王羅德里格斯！」見蒼煌現出身形後，幻之王「呼」的一聲撲了過去，速度竟然比灰風的疾風步還快！

　　「王之閃！」

　　看到飛撲而來的幻之王羅德里格斯，蒼煌冷不防的發出強大的王之閃，逼得幻之王不得不暫停攻勢，而一旁的灰風也同時招出滿天風刃，企圖一次將所有亡魂騎士消滅一空。

　　「找死！亡靈召喚！」見亡魂騎士只剩下區區十幾名後，幻之王右手一揚，立刻又招出新的一批，其中還包括了骷髏法師跟武士，甚至還有幾條強大的骨龍！

　　「風之劍刃，殺！」

　　眼看新的一批亡靈大軍出現後，灰風「呼」的一聲撲過去，手中的太刀一揮，立刻發出一屢屢犀利的劍氣，硬是打散亡靈大軍的陣容，殺出一條血路，直撲幻之王。

　　「無冥神空流……霸月斬！」看看渾身黑氣的幻之王，再看看幾頭低空盤旋的骨龍，蒼煌暴喝一聲，渾身籠罩在鬥氣內，鋒利的太刀耀眼逼人，斬出一道巨大的紅色月牙，直接殺向躲在亡靈大軍後的羅德里格斯。

　　「哈哈哈，來的好，魔幻領域！」見灰風和蒼煌不約而同地向自己殺過來，幻之王不驚反喜，直接張開魔幻領域，剎那間，所有的亡靈都兇性大發，攻擊一次比一次還強烈。

　　而灰風和蒼煌兩人在魔幻領域的威壓下，速度跟力量被削弱，很快的就渾身血跡，傷痕累累。

　　「風之領域，破！」

　　「無冥神空流……三日月斬！」

　　幻之王展開魔幻領域，大幅提升亡靈大軍的攻擊力後，灰風也不甘示弱，張開風之領域，而蒼煌也在風之領域的加持下，速度不僅恢復如初，甚至還提升一倍有餘，揮刀斬出幾道黑色月牙撕碎靠前的亡靈大軍。

　　「屍爆，去死吧！」灰風展開風之領域，強化速度後，幻之王的屍爆更是不要命的狂扔，不僅如此，爆炸的威力還在魔幻領域的威壓下增幅了數倍，讓灰風跟蒼煌兩人不得不小心躲閃！

　　仗著數量龐大的亡靈大軍，幻之王的屍爆連綿不絕，甚至混在一大群亡靈中施展靈魂攻擊，讓灰風跟蒼煌兩人苦不堪言。但是在風之領域的威壓下，他們兩個的每一次攻擊都給亡靈大軍帶來慘重的傷亡，讓羅德里格斯不得不一直招換新的亡靈出來。

　　「哼，王之閃！」連續幾次亡靈大軍被消滅一空後，幻之王羅德里格斯大怒，在次招一批出來後，對著灰風發出強大的王之閃。

　　跟灰風和蒼煌兩人的王之閃不同，幻之王的王之閃是白中帶點黑的古怪顏色，甚至還蘊含著強大的靈魂攻擊，讓兩人大驚失色！

　　「致命一擊，殺！」側身躲過幻之王的王之閃後，灰風暴喝一聲，舉著鋒利的太刀直撲幻之王，在磅礡的鬥氣激盪之下，渾身上下散發出一團紅光，硬扛亡靈大軍的攻擊。

　　「無冥神空流‧無量新月！」一旁的蒼煌直接揮出一道詭異的白色月牙，月牙所過之處，沒有任何亡靈可以倖免，紛紛被暴虐的月牙撕成碎片。

　　「哼，惡魔招喚！」眼看亡靈大軍在一次被消滅一空後，幻之王羅德里格斯大怒，將體外的黑氣凝聚成一個個人型，隨後張口噴出一口鮮血，緊跟著，詭異的一幕出現了！

　　淋浴到幻之王吐出來的鮮血後，一個個黑氣凝聚的人型，彷彿有了生命一般，紛紛動了起來，每一個人型手上都握著黑氣凝聚而成的鐮刀，殺氣騰騰。

　　「哈哈哈，給我殺，殺！」狂笑幾聲後，幻之王大手一揮，十幾名手持鐮刀的人型兇器紛紛衝了上去，為了盡快結束戰鬥，他不惜耗費精血跟大量魔力，施展恐怖的惡魔招喚法術。

　　「哼，看我把你們通通砍散！」看看幾名撲過來的黑色人影，灰風冷哼一聲後，握著鋒利的太刀迎上去，朝最前面的黑色人型一刀砍下去，只聽見「叮」的一聲脆響後，鋒利的太刀彷彿砍到一塊鋼板似的，不但砍不下去，反而連虎口都震得一陣發麻！

　　更不妙的是，受到攻擊的黑色人型不躲不閃，絲毫無損地接下灰風的攻擊後，鋒利的鐮刀狠狠地朝灰風的腹部揮了過去，速度快如閃電！

　　「太虛龍壁！」暴喝一聲後，灰風渾身紅光大閃，硬是埃下了這一刀，儘管擋住了黑氣形成的鋒利刀刃，但排山倒海般的力量仍然透過太虛龍壁，直達灰風的身體。

　　剎那間，灰風如受錘擊，嘴角滲出一絲絲鮮血，身體晃了晃後，差點跌倒在地上！彷彿一不小心被一塊巨大的岩石砸中。

　　「王之閃！」悶哼一聲後，灰風果斷地迅速後撤，左手往前一張，近距離對著黑色人型施展強大的王之閃，同時，憑著超高的速度躲閃黑色人型鋒利的鐮刀，再發起一波波反擊！

　　黑色人型的力量大得超出灰風的意料之外，無法想像要是沒有及時施展太虛龍壁，讓這一刀要是狠狠劈在身體上後，將會是什麼可怕的後果。

　　不過值得慶幸的是黑色人型的速度不快，儘管攻擊力可怕，但砍不中也是毫無用武之地。

　　「哼，耍小聰明的小鬼……」看著在風之領域加持下速度大增的灰風和蒼煌，幻之王羅德里格斯冷哼一聲，低聲呢喃幾句後，體外招牌式的黑氣緩緩收回體內，並凝聚著一股龐大的魔力波動。

　　感覺到空氣中的澎湃的魔力波動後，灰風和蒼煌兩人比剛剛更加警戒，身上的鬥氣更加澎湃，臉色凝重。

　　「解封吧……幻之王鏈雷特霍斯！」幻之王羅德里格斯一聲暴喝後，魔幻領域頓時煙消雲散，就連剛剛的黑色人型也消失在空氣中，緊跟著一道白色光束從天而降打在幻之王身上，將他完全包覆起來。

　　「小心點，灰風，這傢伙來真的了。」白色光束才剛將幻之王籠罩起來，克魯伊夫的聲音便在灰風的腦海內響起。

　　「唉呀、唉呀，雷特霍斯還是一樣亂來……」與風之王鏈克魯伊夫不同，牙之王鏈埃爾維斯再次現形在蒼煌身旁，一雙眼緊緊盯著白色光束，「蒼煌，必要的話……就用那招吧。」

　　「我知道了。」蒼煌邊說邊緊緊盯著白色的巨大光束，手上鋒利的太刀耀眼逼人，全身上下都被鬥氣籠罩，殺氣騰騰。

　　片刻過後，白色的光束緩緩縮小，幻之王羅德里格斯重新出現在兩人面前，身上穿著一件白色的長袍，手持一根血紅色的魔法杖，身上澎湃的魔力波動令人窒息，而之前所受的傷也全都恢復，彷彿從未受過這些傷害一樣。

　　「哼，竟然會為了兩個小鬼解封……」幻之王羅德里格斯冷哼一聲，呢喃片刻後右手一揚，招出二十名手持黑色巨型鐮刀的金屬魁儡，緊跟著再次展開魔幻領域。但不同的是，隨著魔幻領域的展開，灰風的風之領域立刻就煙消雲散。

　　「怎麼會？我的風之領域竟然……」感覺到自己的領域被壓迫到消失後，灰風大驚失色，一雙眼緊盯著眼前的幻之王。

　　「你們就陪我的死神魁儡玩玩吧……」幻之王羅德里格斯邊說邊冷冷地笑著，大手一揮下令二十名手持利刃的魁儡出擊。

　　幻之王語音剛落，二十名死神魁儡便舉著鋒利的巨刃撲向蒼煌和灰風，開始如一股洪流般的攻擊，金屬碰撞的「鏗鏘」聲連綿不絕。

　　沒有了風之領域的加持後，灰風和蒼煌兩人速度大減，幾個回合後，雖然消滅掉了一半的魁儡，但是他們也不好受。

　　灰風的胸前以及背部都被鋒利的鎌刀砍出幾道傷痕，渾身血跡；蒼煌的情況也好不到哪裡，左手被鋒利的利刃砍出一條長達十公分的傷口，腹部跟胸前也被砍了數刀，鮮血直流……

　　「哈哈哈，亡魂轟炸，給我炸，炸，炸！」狂笑幾聲後，幻之王呢喃幾句，緊跟著，手中的魔法杖一揮，剩下的死神魁儡紛紛浮上空中，接著彷彿炸彈般逐一爆炸，強烈的爆炸中還帶著一塊塊鋒利的金屬碎片，威力比屍爆還強大數倍，速度大減的灰風和蒼煌幾乎來不及躲閃，被金屬破片割的渾身是傷。

　　「嗚阿！」被一片鋒利的金屬碎片刺中腹部後，灰風慘叫一聲，張口吐出一大口鮮血，緊跟著，單腳跪在地上喘氣，緩緩地拔出金屬碎片。

　　「魁儡招來……」待空中所有的金屬碎片都落地後，幻之王羅德里格斯再次招出二十名死神魁儡，緊跟著，命令眾多魁儡再次出擊，絲毫不給兩人喘息的機會。

　　「風之劍刃，殺！」看著狂撲而來的死神魁儡，灰風咬牙發動攻擊，擊退幾名前面的魁儡後，緊跟著，通過疾風步瞬移出去，拉開距離。

　　就在灰風咬牙躲閃跟突襲死神魁儡的同時，一旁傳來一聲暴喝，緊跟著，幾名魁儡瞬間就被砍成兩半，而下重手的卻是一名藍白雙色毛髮的年輕狼人。

　　「少小看人了……」變成獸人型後，蒼煌冷冷地說著，不知道是不是變身的關係，身上的鬥氣更加澎湃，鋒利的太刀耀眼逼人，散發出一陣陣濃厚的殺氣，讓灰風不寒而慄。

　　「混血阿？想不到獸人會跟人類通婚呢……」看著變成獸人形的蒼煌，幻之王羅德里格斯漫不經心地說著，緊跟著，低聲呢喃起來，似乎準備再次施展亡魂轟炸法術。

　　「空牙‧碎地斬！」通過疾風步瞬移到幻之王身後，蒼煌的太刀狠狠地向他砍去，但就在刀刃即將砍到幻之王身體時，意外發生了。

　　一股強大的壓力瞬間擊中蒼煌毫無防備的腹部，將他遠遠地轟飛出去，狠狠地撞倒一棵大樹後，張口吐出一大口鮮血。

　　「目中無人的小鬼，誰跟你說我要施展亡魂轟炸啦？」看著雙膝跪地，按著腹部口吐鮮血的蒼煌，幻之王冷冷地說著，「我用的是亡魂巨砲啦，臭小鬼。」

　　就在幻之王分心之時，灰風抓緊機會發動了攻勢，犀利的攻擊如暴雨般連綿不絕，但是每一刀，每一次攻擊都被幻之王輕鬆地躲過，甚至還遭到對方強大的反擊，與蒼煌一樣被亡魂巨砲轟飛出去，口吐鮮血，臉色慘白……

　　「風波刃！」暴喝一聲後，幻之王羅德里格斯揚揚手裡的魔法杖，招出鋪天蓋地的風刃，直奔身受重傷的蒼煌和灰風。

　　「王之閃！」

　　面對鋪天蓋地而來的恐怖風刃，灰風和蒼煌兩人不約而同地施展強大的王之閃，將由無數道風刃組成的風波刃擊散，並反過來攻擊幻之王。

　　「哈哈哈，找死，王之閃！」狂笑幾聲後，幻之王左手一張，身旁立刻出現一個一模一樣的分身，同時施展出恐怖的王之閃，把灰風和蒼煌兩人的王之閃紛紛擊散，緊跟著，再次招出滿天風刃，重創了大驚失色的兩人。

　　「阿阿阿！」被王之閃擊中後，灰風跟蒼煌除了肉體上受到的傷害外，也受道靈魂攻擊，頭痛欲裂，手中的太刀雙雙掉落到地上。

　　「這就是我的幻之王鏈的能力，可以幻化出數以百計的分身，現在想想，當初就是靠這招滅掉兩個公國的。」幻之王邊說邊冷冷地笑著，並緩緩走向重傷的灰風跟蒼煌，「把靈魂跟鮮血獻給偉大的幻之王羅德里格斯吧！」

　　正當幻之王打算給兩人最後一擊的時候，一抹白光從天空疾駛而來，並在幻之王前方的虛空停下了腳步，只見來者是一名身穿白色長袍灰毛老狼人。


待續。

----------


## 冥月

唔~

幻之王還會解封……

果然了得 咳咳……

看來肉盾是，每個反派的必備工具 呀哈哈~

----------


## 逍月

的確，整個大隊就是有這樣的缺點。
大家不願盡全力，只想如何漁翁得利，難怪會被幻王跑掉。

不過幻王的實力不是剩下聖階初期嗎？
怎麼被一堆聖階圍毆還可以跑掉......
果然團結很重要。XD

不知道主角啥時會解封......（笑）
期待下篇囉～（燦）

----------


## Holpless

哇勒 剛回復你就發新聞了 好快＝ ＝..... 

反正反正 現在你跟小風被狂搥 真的是可喜可賀 （被打死）

不過幻之王裡頭的黑狼人看來對風跟牙的王璉魄有某種企圖 （再度被打）

 期待下一篇～ （我看不必期待 有可能明天又來一張XDDD)

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

TO阿月：

姆，每位王基本上都會學習解封的，只是時間早晚問題。

亡靈大軍肉噸，死不要錢的XD

TO逍月：

是阿，團結相當重要呢，可惜他們就是不會團結(被打

至於幻王為什麼可以逃掉追殺，下一篇就會揭曉啦~

TO小O：

每條王鏈之間多少有些恩怨情仇啦，一天一篇喔？

那蒼我大概會掛掉XD

PS：這星期要拚乙級學科考試，可能不會更新，在這跟各位讀者說聲抱歉。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第三十九章：劍神，千年老怪物，暴風雨前的寧靜


　　白袍老狼人剛出現，無論是囂張的幻之王羅德里格斯，還是身受重傷的灰風和蒼煌，全都渾身一震，幻之王更是揚手招出一大群的亡靈大軍，甚至還有三百多名死神魁儡。

　　隨著白袍老狼人隨意地揮揮手，一道白光一閃而過，密密麻麻的亡靈隨即全都一動不動的趴在地上；三百多名死神魁儡也都動彈不得，就連幻之王、灰風以及蒼煌也感覺到一股沉重的壓力，呼吸困難，身體沉重！

　　領域空間？

　　看看動彈不得的亡靈大軍跟死神魁儡，再感覺壓在自己身上的恐怖壓力，灰風和蒼煌都大驚失色，紛紛猜測白袍老狼人的身分，想不到除了王以外還有人可以施展強大的領域空間。

　　「真是孽緣阿，羅德里格斯。」看看躲在亡靈大軍後方，身穿黑袍的幻之王，白袍老狼人輕輕地笑了笑，「想不到幾百年後，竟然還會在這相遇。」

　　「劍神斯圖亞特……」跟灰風和蒼煌不同，幻之王自然明白這白袍老狼人的身分，八百年前，正是他率領米爾加特大陸的聯軍，擊潰自己和其他幾名亡靈巫師率領的亡靈大軍。

　　「嘿嘿，虧你還記得我的名字。」被稱作劍神斯圖亞特的白袍老狼人邊說邊緩緩拔出佩帶在腰上的鋒利長劍，只見劍身一片通黑，劍柄末端鑲著一顆紅色寶石，散發出一陣陣能量波動，「這一次就要做個了斷。」

　　「哼，魔幻領域！」幻之王羅德里格斯冷哼一聲，收回領域後，再一次的展開，跟之前擊傷灰風和蒼煌的領域不同，這一次的魔幻領域更加強悍！

　　領域剛展開，一動不動地亡靈大軍立刻就站了起來，數量更是節節上升，眨眼就快達到上萬名，和亡靈大軍一樣，死神魁儡的數量也瘋狂的上翻數倍，來到了前所未有的六千多具！

　　「群體幻化魔法阿，雖然跟當年比起來相差許多，不過仍然不減威名……」看看數量劇增的亡靈大軍，劍神斯圖亞特收起笑容，輕輕的舉起手中鋒利的黑色長劍，「可惜，一招之間就會結束這場戰鬥的……」

　　看著舉起長劍的劍神，幻之王羅德里格斯也不敢怠慢，握緊手中血紅的魔法杖，臉色越來越沉。

　　如果在全盛時期，他有把握再和劍神大戰一場，但現在實力連八成都不到，大概只比白袍樞機幹部強不了多少，拿什麼和已經踏入聖階顛峰境界數千年的劍神斯圖亞特決一死戰？

　　趁機逃走還是……

　　考慮片刻後，幻之王搖搖頭拋掉逃走的念頭，再對方的領域威壓下，所有傳送捲軸和傳送魔法都毫無作用，但是，他也不甘心，費盡千辛萬苦才衝出了封印，想不到竟遭到各大勢力的追殺，現在又遇到劍神這老傢伙。

　　莫非，只能使用那一招？

　　看著握著鋒利的黑色長劍，遲遲未出手的劍神斯圖亞特，幻之王羅德里格斯一動不動，手中的魔法杖越握越緊，身邊的魔力波動越來越澎湃。

　　「怎麼啦？不知道要用哪種魔法攻擊嗎？」看看握著紅色魔法杖，躲在亡靈大軍身後的羅德里格斯，劍神笑了笑，除了領域空間的威壓外，他本身沒有散發出任何一絲的能量波動，但卻給人一種極為危險的感覺。

　　「哼，無上魔爆，去死！都給我去死吧！」看看再次笑容滿面的劍神，幻之王羅德里格斯徹底暴怒，握著血紅的魔法杖大聲呢喃起來，

　　無上魔爆？

　　聽聽幻之王羅德里格斯吐出來的音節，劍神臉色大變，迅速給手上的長劍加持鬥氣，劍身立刻就籠罩一片金光內，不時冒出一道道「吱吱」作響的蛇形閃電。

　　魔爆是屍爆的強化版，可以當作炸彈引爆的不只亡靈，連領域內的死神魁儡都可以引爆，威力非同小可，是大規模作戰中最可怕的魔法之一。

　　作為幾百年前和幻之王大戰過的聖階顛峰強者，劍神自然明白這道魔法的可怕，當年死在這道魔法下的強者可說數不勝數，其中不乏強大的高級聖階強者，無上魔爆的恐怖也就可想而知。

　　「不該醒來的亡靈，在神鳴的淨化下，回歸大地的懷抱吧……」眼看幻之王的無上魔爆即將施展成功，劍神臉色冰冷，手中鋒利的黑色長劍一揮，發出一道金色的閃電向著幻之王呼嘯而去，速度飛快，閃電所過之處，亡靈大軍瞬間就被殲滅一空。

　　消滅亡靈大軍和死神魁儡後，金色閃電勢如破竹，狠狠地劈在幻之王身上，眨眼就把電成一截焦炭，一陣冷風吹過後，化為無數灰燼消失在天地之間，只留下了失去主人的幻之王鏈。

　　震撼！

　　如果說幻之王羅德里格斯在各大勢力追殺下遊刃有餘，還重傷各勢力的強者，讓灰風大驚失色，那劍神斯圖亞特則是給灰風帶來無比的震撼，無法想像正面作戰的時候，這傢伙會有多恐怖的戰鬥力！

　　灰風震撼不已，一旁的蒼煌也是一樣，紛紛目瞪口呆地看著把長劍插回劍鞘的劍神斯圖亞特，一直到他走到面前才回過神來。

　　「兩位年輕的狼人，這是生命結晶，吞服下去後，傷勢立刻就能復原了。」看看渾身血跡，身受重傷的灰風和蒼煌，劍神搖搖頭，從懷裡摸出兩塊只有拇指般大小的藍色六角形石頭，並給兩人服下。

　　剛吞下生命結晶，灰風立刻就感覺到一陣冰涼的感覺，藍色的生命流水在體內擴散開來，所過之處，受傷的筋脈和組織立刻就恢復如初，就連傷口也迅速復原。

　　「如何？生命結晶的治療效果可是遠超一般的治療魔法喔。」看著迅速恢復傷勢並起身的灰風和蒼煌，劍神斯圖亞特笑了笑。

　　「這一次謝謝劍神大人的撘救！」灰風和蒼煌不約而同地右手撫胸，恭敬地向劍神道謝。

　　「沒什麼，別這麼客氣，接下來該談談正事了。」劍神斯圖亞克揮揮手，直接切入正題，「生命戒指和幻之王鏈你們拿走沒有關係，不過其餘神器，希望你可以交還給我們巴里摩爾家族。」

　　「這當然沒問題。」灰風邊說邊把手上的空間戒指摘下來，把戒指連同裡面的神器交還給劍神。

　　「嘿嘿，不錯，年輕人夠爽快。」看看灰風毫不猶豫地交還神器，在感覺到遠方其餘勢力的人馬逼近後，劍神點點頭，從懷裡摸出兩個小瓶子，遞給灰風和蒼煌，「這是我從一位好友手中得到的雲晶晶髓，可以加快修練的速度，比吞服生命泉水快多了，而且沒有任何副作用，別說在米爾加特大陸，就是在生命位面也一滴難求。」

　　雲晶晶髓？

　　接下劍神給的小瓶子後，灰風和蒼煌不約而同地大吃一驚，紛紛目瞪口呆，兩人誰也沒有想到，會收到這種厚禮。

　　「兩位就靠這晶髓好好修練吧，希望你們早日修練到高級聖階境界，那我就先走啦。」看著目瞪口呆的灰風和蒼煌兩人，劍神笑了笑，轉身化作一團白光飛走，眨眼就消失在天邊。

　　劍神剛走，白袍樞機幹部和白利亞斯等人也拍馬趕到，看看一旁的幻之王鏈，再看看毫髮無傷的灰風和蒼煌，紛紛不可置信地瞪大雙眼。

　　「幻之王死了？」看看一旁無主的幻之王鏈，白袍樞機幹部埃爾法率先問道：「是你們兩位聯手擊殺的？」

　　「不，不是我們，是劍神斯圖亞特，他走前把幻之王鏈留下來，把其餘神器都帶走了。」看看白袍樞機幹部埃爾法，再看看他身後的國會大軍，灰風沉聲說道。

　　劍神斯圖亞特？

　　聽到灰風的一番話，無論是白袍樞機幹部埃爾法還是白利亞斯等強者，就連他們身後的屬下也紛紛大驚失色，誰也沒有想到隱居靜修幾千年的劍神斯圖亞特會親自出手擊殺幻之王羅德里格斯。

　　震驚片刻後，眾人紛紛回神，白袍樞機幹部埃爾法在一名親衛耳邊小聲分赴幾句，隨後往前踏了一步，身後跟著一隊身披重甲的騎士。

　　「灰風隊長，請你把幻之王鏈交給我們聯合國會吧。」白袍樞機幹部埃爾法沉聲說道，這一次他們國會死傷慘重，神器也被劍神收走，只剩下幻之王鏈，無論如何他都得拿到手。

　　「嘿嘿，誰說你們可以拿到幻之王鏈的？」看埃爾法率幾名騎士企圖搶奪幻之王鏈，一旁的白利亞斯冷笑幾聲，率遊庵和其餘的暗黑長老挺身而出。

　　白袍樞機幹部埃爾法雖然修練到高級聖階境界，身後還跟著一群聖光騎士，但他相信憑自己和其他暗黑長老的實力，要拿下他們絕對沒有任何問題。

　　眼看剩下一件神器，無論是聯合國會還是托拉斯智囊團全都勢在必得，雙方劍拔弩張，大戰一觸即發。

　　「哼，該死的罪人，消滅你們這些妨礙大陸安寧的傢伙，是我們國會千百年來的追求！」見白利亞斯不甘示弱地挺身而出，白袍樞機幹部埃爾法大怒，揮手給眾多聖光騎士加持神聖護盾。

　　「嘿嘿，好，來的好。」見眾多聖光騎士殺氣騰騰地舉起鋒利沉重的玄鐵長槍，白利亞斯身旁的一名黑袍老狐人率先出擊，「呼」的一聲，展開領域空間，就在那瞬間，眾多聖光騎士行動艱難，彷彿一腳踏入沼澤一樣。

　　高級聖階強者？

　　看看眼前殺氣騰騰的老狐人，白袍樞機幹部埃爾法臉色一沉，本來以為白利亞斯和幾名暗黑長老只有中級聖階的實力，萬萬沒想到對方身旁隱藏著一名高級聖階強者。

　　震驚片刻後，埃爾法不再遲疑，迅速展開自己的領域空間，剎那間，眾人的壓力頓時就減輕許多。

　　「哼，才剛踏入高級聖階境界而已，看你還能囂張到何時？」眼看對方也展開領域空間，黑袍老狐人冷哼一聲，握著魔法杖輕輕地呢喃起來，領域內立刻就出幾百道鋒利的冰椎，一陣刺耳的破空聲後，前頭的十幾名聖光騎士紛紛被重創，有的重傷動彈不得；有的甚至被鋒利的冰椎貫穿腦門和胸膛，當場死亡！

　　「聖光大裂斬！」

　　明白對方實力恐怖至極後，白袍樞機幹部埃爾法揚手施展最強大的攻擊，一道聖光化作的刀刃向對方呼嘯而去，聖光大裂斬威力無與倫比，就連幻之王也不敢硬接。

　　「空間大裂斬，殺！」在一旁靜觀片刻後，白利亞斯終於出手，揮手就是空間系魔法中最可怕的單體攻擊魔法，和白袍樞機幹部埃爾法的聖光大裂斬狠狠撞在一起，「碰」的一聲，兩道魔法紛紛化為虛無，威力不分上下。

　　雙方的強者紛紛出手後，其餘的人也舉起武器加入戰局，剎那間，森林內就一陣大亂，兩邊人馬殺得血流沉河，遍地鮮血！

　　「夠了！全都給我住手！」就在雙方殺得不亦樂乎，鬥得難分難解，一道閃電從天而降，狠狠地在地上劈出了一個大洞，緊跟著一名身穿紫色長袍的黑毛老狼人凌空而立，出現在眾人眼前。

　　霜雷門？

　　看看凌空而立的老狼人，無論是白袍樞機幹部埃爾法，還是白利亞斯等暗黑長老，全都停止的戰鬥，各自的屬下也紛紛停止廝殺。

　　「哼，幾百年沒出來，聯合國會和托拉斯智囊團竟然為了區區一組幻之王鏈大打出手，真是越來越墮落了！」看看停止廝殺的重人，黑毛老狼人冷哼一聲，「按照劍神給我的傳信，幻之王鏈的所有權，歸屬於德拉斯帝國國王的公子灰風所有，無論是誰只要敢搶奪就代表和巴里摩爾家族以及我們霜雷門為敵。」

　　劍神的魔法傳信？

　　聽著黑毛老狼人的話，眾人渾身一震，而白袍樞機幹部和白利亞斯等強者，也紛紛收起自己的領域，儘管水火不容，但在一名上位境界的聖階高級強者面前，又能如何？

　　「迪奧長老，真的很抱歉，是我們太魯莽了。」和一般人不同，白利亞斯身旁的黑袍老狐人明白這老狼人的身分，右手撫胸認罪，隨後和一旁白利亞斯對看一眼，率眾多部署迅速離去。

　　眼看白利亞斯率托拉斯智囊團的大軍迅速離去，白袍樞機幹部埃爾法也迅速帶領眾人離去，作為一名位高權重的白袍樞機幹部，他自然知道霜雷門的實力有多麼可怕，儘管自己也修練到高級聖階的境界，但只是剛剛入門的下位境界，實力不知道相差了多少倍。

　　「嘖嘖，真是一群麻煩的傢伙。」看看迅速離去的兩方人馬，被稱作迪奧的黑毛老狼人右手一揮，幻之王鏈就漂浮到他的手上，接著降到地面，站在灰風面前，把幻之王鏈遞給他，「年輕人，你現在已經可以正式擁有幻之王鏈，你就收下吧。」

　　「謝謝迪奧大人！」接下幻之王鏈後，灰風恭敬地向黑毛老狼人道謝。

　　「這沒什麼，舉手之勞而已」看看收下王鏈後興奮不已的灰風，迪奧長老笑了笑，「灰風，要不要陪我過兩招看看？讓我看看你的風之王鏈的威力。」

　　「風之王鏈……你怎麼知道？」聽著黑毛老狼人的話，灰風大驚失色，從剛剛大戰結束後，他就讓風之王鏈收入身體內，只在手腕留下一道淡淡的痕跡，沒仔細看的話，根本看不出來。

　　「嘿嘿，幾百年前我就見過風之王鏈了，你能瞞得過一般人，也蠻不過我和劍神那個老傢伙，估計正式感覺到你體內的王鏈氣息，劍神斯圖亞特才會將幻之王鏈的所有權給你！」

　　「好，那就試試看我的風之領域！」明白瞞不過迪奧長老，灰風也不再遲疑，直接展開風之領域，拔出鋒利的太刀，邊吼邊閃電般向他撲過去。

　　「咦，不錯，這麼快就領悟風之領域？」

　　感覺一下四周的能量波動後，迪奧點點頭，瞬發一道流沙術，讓灰風寸步難進。隨後他呢喃幾句，發出一顆乒乓球般大小的紫色小雷球，看起來毫不起眼，但速度飛快，「咻」的一聲，撞上鋒利的太刀。

　　就在小雷球和太刀接觸的瞬間，意外發生了！

　　只見紫色小雷球突然雷光大閃，發出一道道恐怖的閃電，瞬間就破掉了灰風的風之領域。

　　「這……這到底是什魔法？」見小小的雷球這麼厲害，灰風不由得大吃一驚。

　　「嘿嘿，這是我們霜雷門的天雷，專破風系和土系魔法！」迪奧再次地笑了笑，把雷球收起來繼續說道：「不過，反過來，你的風之領域剛好又是我們雷細魔法師的剋星，只是你現在的實力還不足而己。有了風之王鏈，總有一天，我們這些上位境界聖階高級強者都不是你的對手！」

　　看看疑惑的灰風，迪奧一屁股坐到地上，示意灰風在身邊坐下，慢慢地說了起來。

　　原來，幾千年前，當他剛剛進階到高級聖階的時候，曾跟著他的導師去到一個神秘的地方，見識了劍神和黃金獅子等米爾加特大陸上屬一屬二的聖階顛峰強者。

　　在迪奧的解說下，灰風了解到一些罕為人知的事情，再一般人眼中，只要跨入聖階的門檻，就已經是實力的頂峰，但是聖階也一樣有分境界的，初級聖階、中級聖階，一直到強大的高級聖階，甚至聖階顛峰。

　　一般來說，中級聖階的實力只是初級聖階的兩、三倍而已，但是高級聖階和中級聖階的實力可不是相差兩、三倍那麼簡單，憑著對法則的領悟，可以施展強大的領域空間，實力的差距可是相差十幾倍。

　　與初級和中級聖階不同的是，高級聖階有上中下之分，下位高級聖階，中位高級聖階，上位高級聖階，接著再突破門檻後，就是強大的聖階顛峰強者，擁有漫長的，幾乎長生不老的生命，和強大得恐怖的實力。

　　幻之王羅德里格斯雖然實力大降，但境界不知道比自己和白袍樞機幹部埃爾法等人高了多少倍，更因為如此，自己的領域空間在對方面前跟就像一層薄薄的紙一樣，一捅就破。

　　「灰風，就算你擁有風之王鏈，我也不希望你跟托拉斯智囊團槓上，那個組織跟聯合國會一樣已經創立數百年了，雙方的背後都有一個異位面的大勢力，萬萬不可輕舉招惹。」想起剛剛大戰的聯合國會和托拉斯智囊團，迪奧臉色陰沉，雖然看在自己的面子上，雙方人馬都停止戰鬥，迅速離去，但誰也不知道，雙方未來還會有什麼動作。

　　「迪奧大人，他們背後的勢力究竟什？還有王鏈究竟是誰創造出來的？」難得遇到迪奧這樣實力深不可測，活了幾千年而知識淵博的老傢伙，灰風抓緊機會，把眾多疑問都說了出來。

　　「有些事情，等你修練到一定實力，自然就會有來找你！」迪奧並沒有回答有關王鏈的問題，沉吟片刻後，繼續說道：「至於聯合國會和托拉斯智囊團背後的勢力，我就簡略的跟你說吧。」

　　原來，米爾加特大陸只是成千上萬個位面中的一個小小的位面，在大陸以外的世界寬廣無遺，其中就包括了死亡、生命、自然、力量四大主位面，面積是米爾加特大陸的幾百倍。

　　而聯合國會背後的勢力是生命位面的聖光城，相反的，托拉斯智囊團背後的勢力則是來自死亡位面的暗黑君王，雙方水火不容，在大大小小的位面扶持了自己的勢力。

　　「大致上就是這樣了，很多事情就連我也不清楚。」簡單的給灰風解說一下米爾加特大陸上的各方勢力後，迪奧長老頓了頓，繼續說道：「要不，哪一天你實力足夠的時候，乾脆不要繼承你們帝國的王位，乾脆可以到其他位面走走，進而繼續修練突破下去？」

　　不要繼承王位，到其他位面歷練？

　　聽到迪奧長老的話，灰風大吃一驚，萬萬也沒想到這老傢伙會給他這種建議！

　　「好吧，到時候我不會跟你客氣的！」沉吟片刻後，灰風果斷聽從迪奧長老的建議，稍早之前與幻之王的一戰中，他深深體會到自己實力還遠遠不足，如何跟強者如雲的托拉斯智囊團和聯合國會周旋？

　　「嘿嘿，不錯，年輕人夠爽快，怪不得劍神也欣賞你，從今以後你就是我迪奧的兄弟了！」看著毫不遲疑的下定決心的灰風，迪奧讚賞地點點頭，從懷裡摸出一塊紫色的令牌，遞給灰風，「這是我們霜雷門的令牌，如果你有任何困難，只要拿著這令牌到我們霜雷門這就行了，至於我們的根據地，相信銀那孩子會親自帶你到我這的。」

　　「那就謝謝迪奧大人了。」接下令牌後，灰風感激地向迪奧長老道謝。

　　「三年後，通往異位面的位面通道會開啟，到時希望你也能一起前來。」臨走前，迪奧長老好心地邀請灰風。

　　「好，到時我一定會帶著銀他們過去的！」迅速答應迪奧的邀請後，灰風再一次右手撫胸向他道謝。

　　看看右手撫胸的灰風，迪奧點點頭，展開一幅傳送捲軸，「呼」的一聲，眨眼就消失不見，留下在原地的灰風。

　　大禮，意想不到的大禮！

　　本來，他還以為要死在瘋狂的幻之王手上，但是萬萬也沒想到，劍神斯圖亞特會親自前來搭救，並給他一瓶雲晶晶髓，緊跟著，國會和托拉斯智囊團的大戰，引來了霜雷門的迪奧長老，不但給他指引全新的修練方向，甚至還邀請他一起到異位面去。

　　這樣的大禮，比獲得一件神器還要豐厚多了！

　　將手上的紫色令牌收起來後，灰風展開一幅傳送捲軸，立刻就原地消失，憑空出現在地下城的山谷入口，和銀跟修奇等人會合。

　　「灰風，你沒事阿？」在灰風身旁繞幾圈後，月空不可置信地搖搖頭，在追殺的半路上，他硬是被幻之王招出來的死神魁儡和亡魂大軍拖住，無奈之下只得讓灰風獨自一人繼續追殺下去。

　　想不到自己在眾多亡靈和死神魁儡的攻擊下傷痕累累，而灰風這和幻之王當面衝突的傢伙，竟然毫髮無傷！

　　「沒什，只是有人出手相救而已。」見眾人大吃一驚，灰風搖搖頭，淡淡地把事情經過一五一十的說了出來，包括劍神給了自己珍貴的雲晶晶髓，和迪奧長老的邀請跟指引。

　　聽到灰風的話，眾人更加震驚，萬萬也沒想到灰風會得到這麼豐厚的大禮，甚至還有霜雷門的長老的親自指引。

　　「天雷令牌，果然沒錯，是迪奧長老親手煉製的！」翻翻手上紫色的令牌後，銀不可置信地搖搖頭。

　　作為霜雷門的子弟，銀自然明白迪奧長老這號人物，九大長老內就唯獨他放蕩不焉，他的生活作風就像他的實力一樣如雷貫耳。

　　這個神龍不見擺尾的大長老，不喜歡參加什貴族的壽宴，就連陛下的國宴他也愛理不理。

　　作為雷爆星君的親傳大弟子，作為雷德爾家族的第六任族長，他喜歡浪跡天涯，到各處的酒館和旅館內串門子。

　　「天阿，真不知道你這傢伙到底是怎麼回事，連劍神跟迪奧長老都給了你一份大禮。」把紫色令牌還給灰風後，銀不可置信地搖搖頭。

　　「我們回去吧，接下來還得提防托拉斯智囊團的突襲。」把令牌收起來後，灰風臉色一沉，展開一幅傳送捲軸，帶著眾人瞬移回到了德拉斯帝國的國務院後方，接著從後門進入，來到院長室。

　　「哦，辛苦你們了，孤月傭兵團的團長雷克已經把報酬送到了，而且人才剛走呢。」見灰風一行人開門進來，身穿黑袍的院長開心地上前迎接，「如何，這次任務很刺激吧？」

　　「呼，刺激是刺激，不過真是累死人了！」看看笑容滿面的院長，灰風無奈地搖搖頭，一屁股坐在沙發上，「還好獲得不少好處，否則就太不划算了。」

　　「呵呵，你就跟你老爸一樣呢。」看看喊累的灰風，院長笑了笑，想起了以前看獸王一起出任務的情況。

　　「不過，現在情況越來越麻煩了。」月空邊說邊坐到灰風身旁，「我們拿到幻之王鏈後，托拉斯智囊團絕對不會善罷甘休。」

　　「是阿，雖然迪奧長老已經事先警告，可是憑對方以往的作風，絕對不可能善罷甘休。」一旁的銀也站出來說道。

　　「迪奧長老？霜雷門的大長老？」看看一身紫色長袍的銀，再看看他胸口處繡著的一道蛇形閃電，院長大驚失色，「銀，你是霜雷門的人？」

　　「嗯，抱歉之前沒時間跟你們解釋，其實在遇上修奇你們之前，我就已經加入霜雷門了。」看看大驚失色的院長，銀淡淡地笑了笑。

　　「既然托拉斯智囊團將要有大動作，你們就乾脆抓緊時間修練吧。」不知道何時，一身白袍的灰靈長老站在院長室的門口，身旁還跟著月空的炎之王凱薩。

　　「長老，是什麼風把你吹來的？」見白衣飄飄的灰靈找親自過來，院長趕緊上前迎接。

　　「呵呵，我的寶貝孫子出任務回來，當然要來關心一下。」灰靈笑了笑，走進院長室並順手帶上房門，「現在連幻之王鏈也到手了，看來遲早都得跟托拉斯智囊團絕一死戰，目前為止我們有四位王助陣，就差最後一名幻之王了。」

　　「四位王？爺爺，你說的第四位王是？」灰風站起身來，一臉困惑地看著眼前的灰靈。

　　「利文薩帝國的雷之王古克傑爾，他願意跟我一起行動。」見一臉疑惑的灰風，灰靈笑了笑，「他現在已經在你們之前修練的地下廣場了，你們沒事的話，現在到那邊吧。」

　　「那當然，現在就過去吧。」灰風毫不猶豫地的答應，為了盡快提昇自己的實力，為了迎接接下來的大戰，他不再遲疑。

　　「這才像是我的孫子！」看著堅決地的灰風，灰靈讚賞地點點頭，揚手展開一幅傳送捲軸，立刻就帶著眾人消失，只留下身穿黑袍的院長一人。


待續。


=======

呼，今天考完乙級學科考試，整個鬆了口氣，趁這時間更新了小說~

----------


## kl122002

這章是說歷史的一章, 
又是混了許多打鬥的一章,
未完全地看完, 現巳略感緊湊.

----------


## 冥月

……
如果沒有閑逛的話……
還看不到更新了內……
這個，怎麽沒有提示來內……

咳~ 罷了罷了

劍神啊……

蠻強的，呃~

幻之王這就挂掉了？

不會這麽脆弱吧……

咳~期待下一篇發展咯

異位面？ 咔咔 不知道是那個位面內~

天界還是魔界 還是 咳咳 我老家哪~

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

TO冥月：

姆，劍神可不是蠻強的而已喔XD

幻之王阿，實力沒完全恢復，是不可能擋下劍神的攻擊的~

到阿月的老家呀？或許有可能吧~

請期待下篇。

----------


## 夢境之狼雪克

幻之王終於下去領便當了~

出現了劍神這怪物級的傢伙阿,就連霜雷門的長老都強到爆阿....

不曉得灰空他們會選擇什麼位面?

好像有機會跟國會打耶?

期待下一篇囉!

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

TO kl122002：

姆，這章看起來會讓人感到緊湊阿？

下次蒼我會注意的。

TO冥月：

劍神可不是蠻強的而已喔XD

姆，要到冥月老家阿，嘿嘿，一定會去走走的~

請期待下篇。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第四十章：風系法則，紫雷領域，王鏈試煉


　　眾人通過魔法傳送陣，很快的就來到當初修練的地下廣場，只見廣場中央站著一名身披紅色斗篷，有著一頭醒目紫色頭髮的年輕男子站在那邊，渾身上下不停冒出一道道「吱吱」作響的蛇形閃電。

　　「嘿嘿，又再次見面了，灰風。」感覺到灰風一行人突然出現後，雷之王古克傑爾閃電般的來到眾人眼前，高興的向眾人打招呼。

　　「嗯，歡迎你來到德拉斯帝國。」見古克傑爾性格開朗，為人豪邁，灰風淡淡地笑了笑，「不過你怎麼會加入我們這邊的陣營？貴國的長老難道……」

　　「哼，誰管那幾個老不死的，現在面對的是極為強大的托拉斯智囊團，我才懶得在等他們的指示！」不等灰風說完，雷之王古克傑爾冷哼一聲後，打斷了灰風的話，稍早以前通過灰靈長老得知這一次的敵人空前強大，他便毫不猶豫地答應灰靈長老的邀請，一起對抗恐怖的托拉斯智囊團。

　　「哈哈，好，古克傑爾兄弟，就讓我們一起殺進絕望城，把托拉斯智囊團連根拔起吧！」看看眼前個性桀驁不馴的雷之王古克傑爾，和他性格相近的天雪哈哈大笑，很快的就把他當成自己的兄弟。

　　「好了，好了，開始修練吧，各位就按照以前的修練方式繼續修練，成為王的人就和王鏈對練，或者繼續修練各自的法則。」看看一下子就打成一片的雷之王和天雪，灰靈淡淡地笑了笑，沉吟片刻後，繼續說道：「記住，生命泉水不能一次喝太多，尤其是天雪，要是你再變成一個老頭，我就不幫你了，你就提前享受老年生活吧！」

　　「是！」

　　眾人一起回應後，快速的行動起來，到灰靈那領一小瓶生命泉水後，在廣場上各自散開，開始自己的修煉，而灰風和月空等幾位王，則是進到王鏈之中，與各自的王鏈對練，以便迅速掌握更強大的奧技和領悟高深莫測的領域法則。

　　在廣場上繞行一圈，簡單的看看眾人的修練方式後，灰靈長老點點頭，迅速來到生命之湖旁邊坐下，取出幻之王鏈，開始思考這組王鏈的適合者。

　　修奇的實力在眾人之中屈指可數，雖然離灰風等幾位王還有一段差距，但他從小就在絕望城裡長大，單論實戰經驗或許就超過灰風和月空；藍野進步速度神速，本身也是一名極富潛力的魔劍師，但是魔劍師天生修練困難，要是在修練王鏈對應的法則，說不定修煉上會更艱辛；天雪以前曾是封印神殿的守衛，本身實力也不錯，但性格太過散漫；銀本身已經進接到初級魔導師，不過在各種魔法中，就屬雷系魔法最難領悟和修煉，如果要成為幻之王，說不定就和藍野一樣，再往後的修練更加難以突破……

　　沉思片刻後，灰靈搖搖頭，揮手將幻之王鏈收入空間戒指內，一番沉思後，他決定在等一段時間，看看眾人修練情況再進一步的考慮適合人選。

　　拿定主意後，灰靈來到廣場唯一的出入口，在之前防禦魔法的基礎上再佈下一層探測魔法和攻擊魔法，只要有人貿然進入，立刻就會受到魔法陣犀利的攻擊。

　　就在眾人埋頭苦修的同時，千里外的利文薩帝國，軍備大臣格里奇的官邸內燈火通明，官邸四周不時有一隊隊的重甲騎士巡邏，但卻沒有任何一人發現官邸內的異樣。

　　「我再說一次，我不會提供你們任何幫助的。」在一群家族武士的護衛下，一身黑袍的軍備大臣格里奇坐在桌子後方的高腳椅上，一雙眼冷冷地看著房門前的褐毛老狼人。

　　「格里奇大人，希望你能好好考慮一下，接受我們托拉斯智囊團的條件，對你來說可是百利而無一害。」看看被一群武士簇擁著，臉色冰冷的軍備大臣格里奇，一名身穿黑袍的褐毛老狼人淡淡地笑了笑，與前者不同，他的身旁只有一名滿頭金髮的年輕男子。

　　「這件事情不用再考慮了，我的答案還是一樣。」軍備大臣格里奇臉色越來越沉，左手不安分地摸摸手裡鋒利的長劍劍柄，不怒而威。

　　「格里奇大人，我再說一次，請你考慮清楚再回答我，否則就跟貴國的一位長老一樣死無葬生之地。」看看臉色越來越冰冷的格里奇，再看看他身旁一個個蓄勢待發的護衛，褐毛老狼人沉聲說道，右手輕輕地撫摸魔法杖頂端的極品晶石，與此同時，房間內的溫度似乎越來越低。

　　「哼，放肆！」感覺到空氣中魔法元素的異樣後，軍備大臣格里奇身旁的一名白袍魔法師冷哼一聲，果斷施展拿手的精神攻擊，一絲絲的魔力往黑袍老狼人的方向擴散出去。

　　「嘿嘿，找死！竟敢對遊庵大人施展精神攻擊。」站在遊庵身旁的轟之王義經冷笑幾聲後，右手一揚迅速展開剛剛領悟的王鏈領域，剎那間，一股強大的壓力席捲整個房間，白袍魔法師的精神攻擊瞬間就被擊散，就連他本人也渾身一震，似乎受到魔法的反噬。

　　「結陣！快！」轟之王義經速度飛快，但格里奇的反應也不慢，一聲暴喝後拔出鋒利的長劍，身旁的武士和魔法師也結成緊密的圓形防禦陣。

　　「義經，收起你的領域，這些小傢伙我來就好。」看看「呼」的一聲站起來，手持鋒利長劍的格里奇，再看看他身旁那群殺氣騰騰的護衛，遊庵淡淡地笑了笑，命令義經收起領域空間後，往前踏了一步，「格里奇大人，這是你最後一次的機會，交出複製王鏈的成品，否則你就得死在這裡！」

　　就在遊庵往前踏了一步的同時，剛剛施展精神攻擊的白袍魔法師慘叫一聲，渾身被一團黑氣圍住，掙扎幾下後便倒地不起，再也爬不起來。

　　暗黑魔法！

　　「劍刃風暴，殺！」一名親衛活生生地死在眼前後，軍備大臣格里奇暴怒，鋒利的長劍一揮，發出一片犀利的劍刃，把房間內的桌子和椅子紛紛砍成碎片後，直撲眼前的遊庵，而其餘的親衛也一擁而上。

　　「嘿嘿，亡魂咆哮！」看看不知死活衝上來的格里奇和他的親衛，遊庵冷笑幾哼，揚手施展拿手的暗黑魔法，一陣無聲的吶喊過後，除了幾名魔法師外，其餘的護衛武士全都在地上大滾，慘叫幾聲便一動不動，靈魂活生生地被擊潰！

　　聖階，這老傢伙絕對有聖階以上的實力！

　　看看幾名實力強大的家族武士也被擊倒後，軍備大臣格里奇渾身一震，不自覺的往後退了一大步，緊緊握著手裡鋒利的長劍。

　　一直以來，身旁的守護武士都是由他親自挑選，起碼都有中級大劍師或者中級大魔法師以上的實力，想不到在這老狼人面前，竟然這麼不堪一擊！

　　「我再說一次，只要把複製王鏈的成品交給我們托拉斯智囊團，你就能免於一死，以後還能繼續做你那些見不得人的事情。」遊庵緩緩地往前走，語氣極為冰冷，每走一步，就有一名護衛魔法師死於非命，很快的，當他走到距離外交大臣格里奇只有一步之差時，也只剩下後者一人。

　　「就算你殺了我，你也不可能逃出這裡的！」明白遊庵的實力後，軍備大臣格里奇臉色越來越沉，死死握著鋒利的長劍。

　　「哼，我們可以無聲無息的潛進來，自然也可以隱匿行蹤的逃出去。」看看眼前不知所措的軍備大臣格里奇，遊庵冷哼一聲，手中漆黑的龍頭法杖輕輕一揮，一團古怪的黑霧憑空出現，瞬間就把前者籠罩起來。

　　「你……你這下賤的獸人，聯合國會絕對不會放過你的！」看看圍繞在自己四周的古怪黑霧，軍備大臣格里奇明白對方要致自己於死地後，直接借助聯合國會的名義來威嚇遊庵。

　　「嘿嘿，聯合國會是嗎，我們托拉斯智囊團遲早會殺上他們所謂的聖城！」看看死鴨子嘴硬的軍備大臣格里奇，遊庵冷哼一聲，右手一揚，古怪的黑霧立刻就把後者吞噬，緊跟著，黑霧中傳來一陣慘叫，黑霧散去後，只見一具緊緊抓著長劍的慘白骷髏。

　　昔日呼風喚雨，在利文薩帝國位高權重的軍備大臣格里奇，就在短短幾分鐘內變成一具失去意識的骷髏！

　　「哼，我們走吧。」冷冷地看一眼慘白的骷髏後，遊庵冷哼一聲，揚手展開一幅傳送捲軸，帶著義經迅速離去，等到巡邏的騎士發現異樣，衝進房間後，只剩下幾具冰冷的屍體，和一具失去意識的骷髏。

　　但是，無論是迅速離去的遊庵和義經，還是眾多的騎士，都沒人發現官邸旁邊的一幢房屋的屋頂，站著一名肩背三尺長劍的黑衣人。

　　「看來晚了一步呢，算了，先回去跟黑牙大人回報吧。」掃視一遍官邸內亂哄哄的人群後，黑衣人淡淡地笑了笑，隨後身影一閃，無聲無息地消失。

　　吞服半瓶生命泉水後，灰風進到王鏈之中，在一處草地上盤腿坐下，淨心修煉。

　　初步掌握到風之領域後，他離進階到中級聖階境界越來越近，但無論如何，領域就是無法再突破，似乎又遇到了一個瓶頸。

　　只要突破這個瓶頸，進階到中級聖階後，實力將會倍增，到時，面對托拉斯智囊團的強者就會有更大的把握。

　　「真是難得阿，你竟然會在這裡沉思，還是在睡覺阿？」不知道過了多久，克魯伊夫悄悄地來到灰風的身邊，用前爪推了灰風的頭一下，半開玩笑地說著，「一直發呆沒用啦，不如跟我過兩招如何？」

　　「好阿，你這老妖狼！」冥思被打斷，再加上被克魯伊夫推了一下頭後，灰風暴怒，「呼」的一聲向後者撲過去。

　　「嘿嘿，總算不會無聊了！」看看暴怒的灰風，克魯伊夫笑了笑，一個上空躍身，雙腳著地的瞬間變成一名身穿白袍的狼人。

　　「劍刃風暴！」

　　拔出鋒利的太刀後，看看幸災樂禍的克魯伊夫，灰風毫不遲疑一招劍刃風暴，發出一片鋒利的劍刃，一縷縷犀利的劍氣在地板下留下一道道痕跡。

　　看著暴虐的劍氣朝自己襲捲而來，克魯伊夫淡淡地笑了笑，右腳輕輕地往前一踏，直接展開風之領域，就在那瞬間，眾多犀利的劍刃紛紛消失無蹤，彷彿從來就沒出現過一樣。

　　「別拔刀啦，赤手空拳比較能掌握風系法則。」看看大驚失色的灰風，克魯伊夫依舊似笑非笑地，「法則這種東西，除了花費時間去領悟外，沒有任何方法。」

　　正當灰風把太刀收入刀鞘，準備空手和克魯伊夫來場肉搏戰的時候，後者突然收起領域，望向不遠處的天空。

　　「怎麼啦？老妖狼。」看看忽然收起領域，似乎無心再戰的克魯伊夫，灰風一臉疑惑地問著。

　　「嘖嘖，怎麼連艾斯特爾那老傢伙也來了？今天可真是熱鬧阿。」一爪揮向一旁的灰風後，克魯伊夫緩緩地說著。

　　「該死，你這老妖狼！」千鈞一髮之際躲過克魯伊夫的狼爪後，灰風憤恨地喊著，「到底怎麼了？」

　　「先出去就知道了，我得跟幾位老朋友敘舊。」克魯伊斯右手的食指輕輕一談，把灰風的意識彈出了王鏈之中，緊跟著，在後者的身旁現出了身影。

　　被克魯伊夫粗魯地趕出王鏈後，灰風本來想罵上幾句，但看到廣場上的異樣後，不可置信地瞪大雙眼。

　　只見空曠的廣場上，出現滿天的紫色蛇形閃電，很有規律地繞著一名有著紫色頭髮的年輕男子打轉，而正在修練的其他人，也紛紛停下各自的動作，或遠或近地看著閃電所在之處。

　　「紫雷領域……看來艾斯特爾挑了個天才呢。」望了望廣場上的紫色閃電後，幻化成狼型的克魯伊夫緩緩地說著，隨後在廣場上掃視了一圈，「炎之王鏈克萊斯特、水之王鏈利凡西奧、雷之王鏈艾斯特爾還有幻之王鏈雷特霍斯，看來不好好敘舊一下不行……」

　　「老妖狼，紫雷領域究竟是？」看看渾身籠罩在閃電內的雷之王古克傑爾，灰風困惑地看著一旁的克魯伊夫。

　　「你再叫我老妖狼，我就把你打飛。」狠狠地瞪一眼灰風後，克魯伊夫緩緩向灰風解釋。

　　原來，儘管同樣修練一種法則，但根據個人修練的方向不同，所領悟出來的領域空間也大不相同。

　　「就拿我跟你來說吧，你的風之領域側重攻擊和速度的提升，但是我的領域卻注重於攻擊和防守，這樣懂了吧？」簡單的解釋一下後，克魯伊夫又將視線放回雷之王古克傑爾身上，「那個人類的紫雷領域，是專攻於攻擊的領域，和艾斯特爾那老傢伙本身的領域相差很多。」

　　「好久不見了，克魯伊夫。」就在灰風和克魯伊夫的注意力集中在紫雷領域上時，月空跟水之王鏈利凡西奧來到了他們身旁。

　　「是利凡西奧阿，的確是有段時間沒見了。」看看迎面而來的月空的和年邁的利凡西奧，克魯伊夫淡淡地笑了笑，「你對那個人類的評價如何阿？」

　　「紫雷領域是不錯，但是，只注重攻擊並不是一件好事。」閉上雙眼仔細感覺一下遠處的能量波動後，利凡西奧緩緩地說著。

　　不知道過了多久，廣場上的紫色閃電終於散去，而雷之王古克傑爾更是直接在原地呈大字型躺下，看來似乎累得夠嗆。

　　「呵呵，要喝點水嗎？」一招疾風步來到古克傑爾身邊後，灰風從空間戒指內取出一個水瓶，面帶笑容的看著躺在地上的雷之王。

　　「那真是謝啦。」接過水瓶後，雷之王古克傑爾一口氣喝光，隨後坐起身來，相當興奮地說道：「總算是領悟了紫雷領域了。」

　　「真是恭喜阿。」月空不知道何時也來到古克傑爾身旁，身旁跟著水之王鏈利凡西奧。

　　「克魯伊夫和利凡西奧阿……真是稀客呢……」雷之王古克傑爾雙手上的雷之王鏈突然冒出一團銀光，緊跟著，一頭白色的老狼出現在古克傑爾身旁。

　　「如果你再往那邊看，你才覺得更加稀奇呢。」看看白色的老狼，克魯伊夫淡淡地笑著，隨後用爪子指向了迎面而來的炎之王凱薩跟灰靈長老。

　　「克萊斯特和雷特霍斯？難不成又要和當年一樣？」順著克魯伊斯的狼爪指著的方向，白毛老狼大驚失色。

　　白毛老狼大吃一驚，但灰風、月空以及古克傑爾都一臉困惑，完全不知道為何雷之王鏈艾斯特爾會有這種反應。

　　「是阿，就跟你想的一樣，艾斯特爾……」看看大吃一驚的雷之王鏈艾斯特爾，水之王鏈利凡西奧臉色也跟著沉下去。

　　「古克傑爾，你沒事吧？」看看坐在地上，一臉疲倦的古克傑爾，炎之王凱薩憂心忡忡地問著。

　　「除了累到快睡著以外，倒還沒事呢。」看看一臉緊張的凱薩，古克傑爾笑了笑。

　　「克魯伊夫？真難得你會出來呢……」看看領悟紫雷領域的古克傑爾，再看看灰風身旁的灰狼，灰靈淡淡地笑了笑。

　　「哼，你這老頭子還是一樣……」冷哼一聲後，克魯伊夫把頭別向一邊，連看都不看灰靈一眼。

　　看看笑容滿面的灰靈長老，再看看把頭別向一邊愛理不理的克魯伊夫，無論是水之王鏈利凡西奧還是雷之王鏈艾斯特爾，全都不約而同地笑著。

　　「灰靈長老，請你把幻之王鏈拿出來吧，失去主人後，我想雷特霍斯那傢伙應該急著想要一位新主人。」看著在克魯伊夫身旁坐下的灰靈，水之王鏈利凡西奧緩緩地說著，「還有，克萊斯特，我們都認識這麼久了，你還躲在裡面做什麼？」

　　聽到水之王鏈利凡西奧這麼一說，灰靈從空間戒指內取出幻之王鏈，緊跟著，一團銀光閃過之後，幻之王鏈雷特霍斯和炎之王鏈克萊斯特前後現出了身影，只見雷特霍斯和利凡西奧一樣是頭上了年紀的灰色老狼，而克萊斯特則和克魯伊夫的年紀相差不大，有著一身火紅的毛髮。

　　「現在是大夥要敘敘舊阿？」大略望了一眼眾人後，年輕氣盛的炎之王鏈克萊斯特率先說道。

　　「克萊斯特，幾百年前沒見你還是一樣阿。」看克萊斯特不同，幻之王鏈雷特霍斯冷冷地說著。

　　「好了，你們兩個都先停止鬥嘴吧。」看看即將吵起來的克萊斯特和雷特霍斯，水之王鏈利凡西奧出聲制止，「我想各位都知道現在情況吧。」

　　利凡西奧一出聲，只見克萊斯特和雷特霍斯紛紛安靜下來，就地而坐，而修奇、天雪和銀等人也都在一旁找地方坐下。

　　「該來的都來了，我就直接開門見山地說吧。」掃視一遍眾人後，水之王鏈利凡西奧頓了頓，開始把一切都說了出來，從一千年前他們為何會被創造出來開始說起。

　　原來，為了維護米爾加特大陸上的和平，當初的創世神才會創造出他們十組王鏈，讓他們挑選合適的人選來守護大陸，但是，無論是獸人還是人類，都有一些貪婪慾望強烈的傢伙，紛紛想將所有王鏈占為己有。

　　而這些傢伙正是挑起無盡戰火的始作俑者，其中，上至帝國的國王，下至一般的士兵甚至是冒險者，全都為了得到王鏈而不擇手段。

　　有的不惜一切代價收購王鏈的情報；有的利用手上的權勢或者散佈謠言，誘惑視財如命的傭兵；有的更是直接預謀造反，到處勾結無惡不作的傢伙……

　　幾次大戰後，無論是當初的獸人的獸王還是人類的國王，全都簽下停戰協議，紛紛尋找散落各處的王鏈，甚至擊殺已經成為王的人，只為了停止戰爭，將只尋找到的九組王鏈都封印在同一個地點後，雙方之間的戰爭總算停止了，但這樣的和平也只維持了四百年。

　　而剩下的幻之王鏈，早已被劍神斯圖亞特封印，最後就不了了之，漸漸被眾人給遺忘。

　　四百年後，一些當初參予簽署協議的家族後裔，再次貪婪王鏈的力量，從而慫恿各自的國王，再次挑起戰爭，這次戰爭也讓王鏈的封印再次解開，但卻不是雙方的人馬所解開，而是被一個神祕的組織所解除。

　　「那個組織就是托拉斯智囊團？」聽到這，灰風率先說出了自己的疑問。
　　「不，那個組織並不是托拉斯智囊團，而是比他們更為強大的恐怖組織。」水之王鏈利凡西奧臉色陰沉，沉吟片刻後，繼續說道：「封印剛解開沒多久，當時三大家族的聖階顛峰強者紛紛率人出面協調，讓獸人跟人類雙方停戰，共同擊殺解開封印的那個組織，但最後是否有將對方徹底殲滅我也不清楚。」

　　看看狼老世故的水之王鏈利凡西奧，再看看旁邊一樣臉色沉重的克魯伊夫等王鏈，灰風和月空等人紛紛臉色沉重。

　　托拉斯智囊團就已經是能和聯合國會相互抗衡的強大勢力，想不到還有一個更為強大的勢力在暗中活動，無法想像那個神秘組織究竟有多麼恐怖的實力。

　　「總之，事情的來龍去脈就是這樣。」一旁沉默的風之王鏈克魯伊夫終於開口，「克萊斯特和艾斯特爾，你們兩位繼續幫你們挑選的人修練，盡快提昇他們的實力，至於雷特霍斯……你就快點挑選新的適合者吧。」

　　「知道了。」聽到風之王鏈克魯伊夫的話後，克萊斯特和艾斯特爾先後率各自挑選出的適合者離去，準備再次開始修練。

　　「利凡西奧大人，那目前托拉斯智囊團擁有了哪些王鏈？」看看先後離去的克萊斯特和艾斯特爾，灰風一臉困惑地問著。

　　「牙之王鏈埃爾維斯、暗之王鏈查卡利斯、光之王鏈艾爾帕諾、霜之王鏈希古雷奴以及轟之王鏈貝利歐茲。」看看疑惑的灰風，水之王鏈利凡西奧緩緩地說著，「但不管對方擁有哪些王，千萬都不能掉以輕心，特別是牙之王鏈埃爾維斯和轟之王鏈貝利歐茲，那兩個傢伙是十足的好戰份子。」

　　「嘿嘿，艾爾帕諾阿？幾百年沒跟那小子打了。」聽到光之王鏈艾爾帕諾的名字後，幻之王鏈雷特霍斯笑了笑。

　　「你這老狼想跟艾爾帕諾過招的話，就快挑選你的新主人吧。」看看蠢蠢欲動的雷特霍斯，克魯伊夫冷冷地說著，潑了他一桶冷水。

　　「哼，這用不著你來管。」白了一眼風之王克魯伊夫後，雷特霍斯開始望著修奇、天雪和銀三人，似乎開始在挑選適合者。


待續。

----------


## 逍月

真好奇幻之王會選誰成為他的 伴侶 伙伴。

話說王們的名字都......好長喔～（暈）
蒼要不要考慮來個角色介紹什麼的？
月我老是我忘記誰是誰......（你的問題！）

好吧，故事即將進入高潮？
王鏈幾乎全登場～

期待下篇囉！

----------


## 冥月

幻之王鏈不知道給誰麽？給我好了~（歐！

那的確快要到高潮的感覺……

幾乎都齊了~

而且似乎都在領悟法則？

暈诶~

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

TO逍月：

姆，王鏈的名字長度也還好吧XD

都是四個字，角色介紹阿，下篇順便貼上來好了XD

TO冥月：
阿月要幻之王鏈阿，得先經過他的同意喔~

領悟法則可是非常重要的XD

請兩位期待下篇。

----------


## 夢境之狼雪克

一次介紹了十組王鏈阿~

雖然不會搞不懂誰是誰...

不過王鏈的模樣就會搞錯了...

劇情進入超緊張的氣氛

幾乎勢均力敵的各個勢力

真叫人期待~

期待下一篇囉!

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

to雪克：

姆，各個王鏈的介紹，下篇會附上來，

勢均力敵的各大勢力阿....的確是滿勢均力敵的XD

請期待下篇。

----------


## Holpless

挖嗚，原來大家都已經開始修煉來爭多幻之王的情侶權XD

不過風之王好可愛XD （可以吃嗎？ （被打）

不過十位王都出來的話，就表示大戰終於接近了，很期待後續的發展的說＞３＜



點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    挖哈哈！我抓到錯字啦　在你講牙之王的名字時（倒數第三行）

應該是艾不是唉吧？　要改哦

群：那你呢？不知道以前錯過多少字，肯定少不了百

我：嗚嗚，不要溝回以前的悲慘回憶啦，哥哥！！（逃回哥哥的懷中）

夷！！（離題啦！）

總之期待摟～

----------


## 玄音曈狼

耶~~ 花了2個小時的時間把蒼哥的小說啃完嚕~~

真是太有趣了一ˇ一  十個王鏈一次全跑出來，讚耶~

不想不看下去都很難，太好玩惹一ˇ一

不過瞳我看領域好像都比較偏向於旁系元素，就主係來說好像比較少..

嘖嘖，接下來的場面因該會越來越盛大嚕~~  加油吧~~

話說蒼哥好像挺有獸緣的阿一ˇ一  莫名奇妙就被阿月給吸了過
去還陪他一起做壞事.....讚一ˇ一   惹禍小組成員果然名不虛傳一ˇ一

好啦~ 再來就好好期待吧~  蒼哥的篇幅都很長耶一ˇ一

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

to陰陽o瞳：

姆，領域空間太偏向旁系元素？

風、火、水、雷、霜、轟、牙、光、暗、幻

以上就是十組王鏈囉，瞳所謂的旁系元素應該是指風火水雷以外的那些吧？

闖禍小組阿XD

好像也不錯(被打

請期待下篇囉。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第四十一章：王鏈的威力，風雨欲來，佛倫斯城堡


　　看看幻之王鏈雷特霍思的眼神，無論是修奇、天雪還是銀，全都緊張萬分，但也帶著一股興奮，誰都想成為一位新的幻之王。

　　「嘖嘖，雷爆星君門下？」仔細的打量過修奇和天雪，雷特霍斯的視線來到了身穿紫色長袍的銀身上，看看他胸口上的閃電標誌，再看看他手中雕刻著閃電的魔法杖，他迅速明白對方的身分。

　　八百年前，為了米爾加特大陸上的和平，為了共同的利益，劍神斯圖亞特和幾名絕世強者聯手對付他和羅德里格斯，其中，就包括了專修雷電法則的雷爆星君。

　　和劍神斯圖亞特等其他絕世強者相比，雷爆星君的實力更加深不可測，而且來無影去無蹤，而他創立的霜雷門也相當低調，一般人根本不知道米爾加特大陸上還有他這麼一個聖階顛峰強者以及他所率領的強大勢力。

　　「霜雷門的小子，報上名來。」仔細考慮片刻後，幻之王鏈雷特霍斯拿定主意，緩緩地走到銀面前。

　　「銀‧雷德爾。」看看走到自己面前的幻之王鏈，銀豪不畏懼，果斷且快速的報上自己的名字。

　　「好，準備接受我的考驗吧。」再一次仔細打量銀後，幻之王鏈雷特霍斯轉身離去，消失在幻之王鏈裡。

　　和修奇以及天雪對看一眼後，銀走到灰靈長老的身邊，咬破右手食指將鮮血滴落到幻之王鏈上，「吾在此立下鮮血之契約，請汝回應吧。」

　　就在鮮血滴落到幻之王鏈上的瞬間，銀的腳下出現一座閃著白光的魔法陣，眨眼就將銀給吞沒。

　　「加油吧，銀。」看著被白光吞沒的銀，一旁的灰靈長老淡淡地說著，隨後轉身離去，開始指揮眾人繼續自己的修練。

　　「這裡是？」被幻之王鏈拉到王鏈之中的銀，疑惑地看著這無邊無盡的黑暗空間。

　　「歡迎來到我的領域空間，準備開始測驗了嗎？」正當銀困惑地四下張望時，幻化為獸人型的幻之王鏈雷特霍斯無聲無息地出現在銀面前，手持一根古怪的黑色魔法杖。

　　「隨時候教，來吧。」銀邊說邊握緊手上雕刻著閃電的銀色魔法杖，身邊慢慢地凝聚著磅礡的魔力。

　　「好，你只要能打倒我，你就能成為幻之王，沒問題的話就開始吧。」稍微感覺一下銀體內的魔力波動，再感覺凝聚在他身邊的魔力，雷特霍斯笑了笑，手中的黑色魔法杖輕輕一揮，四周的空間立刻變化成一片一望無際的荒漠。

　　身為一名初級魔導師，銀明顯感覺到這古怪的領域空間內夾雜著一絲絲隱晦的能量波動，雖然沒有什敵意，但他能謹慎地施展一個魔法罩，隨後發起第一波攻勢。

　　「雷霆閃電，殺！」

　　握著銀色魔法杖呢喃片刻後，銀右手一揚，發出一道道粗大地紫色蛇形閃電，飛快地殺向不遠處的幻之王鏈雷特霍思。

　　「速度是不錯，可惜你雷系法則領悟的層次太低了。」看看鋪天蓋地的紫色蛇形閃電，雷特霍斯笑了笑，連咒語都不念就發出一道道犀利的風刃，每一道風刃都精準地擊散每一道紫色閃電，讓銀大驚失色。

　　「請你不要太小看我們王鏈了。」看看大吃一驚的銀，幻之王鏈雷特霍斯收起笑容，手中的黑色魔法杖散發出強烈的殺意，一陣陣澎湃的魔力波動讓後者幾乎窒息。

　　「雷電為吾刃，狂風為吾盾……」迅速調整一下情緒後，銀舉著魔法杖飛快地呢喃起來，隨著銀的咒語，他的身旁開始凝聚著一道道紫色的蛇形閃電和犀利的風刃，「雷風天祈！」

　　就在銀吐出最後一個音節的瞬間，一道道紫色的閃電和風刃纏繞在一起，組成一道帶著閃電的恐怖龍捲風，頓時間，荒漠上飛砂走石，塵土飛揚。

　　「雷系和風系魔法混合在一起？不錯，可惜還是太天真了！」看看暴虐的龍捲風，雷特霍斯讚賞地點點頭，手中的黑色魔法杖輕輕地往地上一擊，一股無邊的威壓瞬間席捲而來。

　　而原本夾帶著大量閃電的恐怖龍捲風也眨眼就煙消雲散，彷彿不曾出現在這塊荒漠上。

　　領域空間？

　　感覺身體瞬間沉重了一些，再感覺到空中一絲絲詭異的能量波動，銀渾身一震，明白自己陷入了對方的領域中。

　　「疾風術！」了解自己現在的困境後，銀飛快地給自己加持風系加速魔法，一道綠色的龍捲過後，卻毫無效果！速度和之前相比簡直相差無幾，有加持跟沒加持根本一樣。

　　「在我的魔幻領域內，所有的魔法都將毫無作用。」看看不停給自己加持疾風術的銀，雷特霍斯冷冷地說著，緊跟著，右手一揚，發出一片巨大的弧形風刃，閃電般地的斬向銀。

　　風波刃？

　　看看那巨大的弧形風刃，銀想起了高階風系魔法師常用的風波刃，那道由數以百計，甚至數以千計的風刃組成的恐怖魔法！

　　明白疾風術毫無作用後，銀果斷施展一道巨大的雷系魔法罩，希望能擋住了那犀利且可怕的風波刃，但事情並沒有他想的那麼簡單。

　　只見威力強大的風波刃直接撞上雷系魔法罩，發出一陣陣撞擊的火花，緊跟著，雷系魔法罩「吱吱」地搖晃幾下後，便消散於天地之間，而巨大的風刃勢如破竹，飛快地斬向銀。

　　千鈞一髮之際，銀股盪渾身的魔力咬牙瞬移出去，但拿著右手仍被砍出一道傷痕，鮮血直流。

　　「可惡……」看看自己的右手上鮮血淋漓的傷口，銀下意識地抬頭看向雷特霍斯，只見原本只有他和自己的領域空間內，又多出了幾個熟悉的身影！

　　等銀凝神細看片刻後，他不由得渾身一震，那幾個熟悉的身影分明就是和自己出生入死多年的修奇和飛賊四天王的另外三人！其中，就包括了早已死在絕望城第零廣場的紅蓮！

　　是幻覺？還是……

　　「嘿嘿，就讓我看看你的覺悟夠不夠吧。」冷笑幾聲後，幻之王鏈雷特霍斯揮手下令眾人出擊，全力圍攻銀！

　　「雷霆閃電！」看看舉著武器撲過來的眾人，銀不敢怠慢，迅速呢喃幾句後，揚手發出拿手的雷系魔法，但威力和稍早之前竟然差了許多！

　　領域空間的威力果然不同凡響！

　　「嘿嘿，銀，不知道多久沒跟你過兩招了。」看看絲毫沒有任何鬆懈的銀，手持鋒利長槍的天雪冷笑了幾聲。

　　「哼，你根本就不是天雪！」側身躲過天雪鋒利的長槍後，銀握著魔法杖低聲呢喃，準備施展大型的雷系魔法。

　　「追獵射擊！」

　　就在銀專注在詠唱咒語的時候，在後方壓陣的紅蓮終於出手，射出一根犀利的光之箭，速度快如閃電，帶起一陣陣刺耳的破空聲。

　　「雷風天祈！」暴喝一聲後，銀施展了威力巨大的大型魔法，一股夾帶著閃電的龍捲風在荒漠上肆虐，逼退了天雪以及打散了紅蓮的光之箭矢。

　　擊退眾人第一波的攻擊後，銀再次拉開距離，一邊退一邊觀察幻之王鏈雷特霍斯的破綻，以及該如何面對自己昔日的夥伴。

　　「你好像忘了我喔？」正當銀苦苦思考如何擊敗幻之王鏈雷特霍斯時，身穿藍色大衣的藍野詭異地出現在他的身後，手上鋒利的長劍寒光閃動，散發出一陣陣凌厲的殺氣。

　　不好！

　　看看突然出現的藍野，銀渾身一震，果斷往右邊瞬移出去，驚險地躲過對方的長劍。

　　這到底是怎麼回事？

　　自從修奇等人出現以來，銀就感覺到一股前所未有的危險，儘管他們的攻擊模式和本尊相差無幾，但是，實力上卻不知道提升了幾倍！

　　即使在以前，藍野也不太可能無聲無息地出現在自己身後，卻不讓自己察覺到；紅蓮的追獵射擊的威力強了幾倍；天雪的槍法更加犀利……

　　而團長修奇……人呢？

　　就在銀瞪大雙眼，發現修奇消失的同時，一把匕首冷不防的從虛空中刺了出來，狠狠地向他刺了過來！

　　「雷吼砲！」千鈞一髮之際，銀躲過了鋒利的匕首，只讓對方在自己的臉上劃出一小條傷痕，緊跟著，右手凝聚大量閃電，近距離的反擊！

　　在幾步的極短距離下，挨了銀的雷吼砲後，修奇的身影一晃，消失在天地之間，但沒等他歇口氣時，天雪和藍野拍馬趕到，發起一波波犀利的攻勢。

　　「劍刃風暴！」

　　「雷吼砲！」

　　藍野的劍刃風暴威力比之前更加強大，範圍也更加寬廣，讓銀吃了不少苦頭，但在他號稱攻擊力最強的雷系魔法面前，藍野也受到了重創！

　　「飛賊奧義‧毒蛾！」

　　硬挨幾道鋒利的劍刃後，銀悶哼一聲，腳步不穩，差點就跌倒在地，還沒等他站穩，剛剛早已被他擊殺的修奇突然出現在自己面前，舉著鋒利的匕首，瘋狂地發起一波波的攻擊！

　　詭異，實在是太詭異了！

　　難道，這就是幻之王鏈雷特霍斯的真正力量？

　　看看眼前實力比自己的夥伴還要強大的幻體，再看看不遠處的幻之王鏈雷特霍斯，銀的臉色越來越沉，僅僅雷特霍斯這老傢伙就難以對付，要是再加上這些幻體那還得了？

　　面對展開魔幻領域的雷特霍斯，銀的情況驚險萬分，但是其他同樣在修練中的灰風和月空等王，也都苦不堪言！

　　在水之王鏈內，幻化成獸人型的利凡西奧手持一把圓月彎刀，凌空而立，在半空中冷冷地看著在地上喘氣的月空。

　　「怎麼啦？這樣還想保護你重要的夥伴和親人？」一改以往慈祥老狼的樣子，水之王鏈利凡西奧冷冷地說著，散發出一陣陣澎湃的能量波動。

　　「還沒呢……水體爆破！」調節一下呼吸後，月空迅速地呢喃起來，很快的，水之王鏈利凡西奧的身邊凝聚著一顆顆的水珠，隨著月空的咒語，眾多水珠開始不安分的扭動起來，最後，一顆接一顆紛紛爆炸！

　　「哼，水皇天盾。」冷哼一聲後，利凡西奧右手輕輕一揮，眨眼間就在身邊凝聚了一道水之魔法罩，擋住了恐怖的連環爆破，同樣一招水皇天盾，防禦力卻比月空的強上好幾倍。

　　「王之閃！」還沒等爆炸結束，月空右手一張，對著半空中的利凡西奧發出一道夾帶著一道道水箭的藍光，閃電般的轟向後者。

　　「不錯，不過威力還是差太多了！」看看伴隨著一道道鋒利的水箭的藍光，水之王鏈利凡西奧點點頭，手上的圓月彎刀通靈般「嗡」的輕吟起來，刀起刀落，月空勢如破竹的王之閃眨眼就被他劈散。

　　「水裘鋼龍豪雨！」眼看王之閃被利凡西奧劈散，月空雖然震撼，但也迅速回穩，雙手一揚果斷施展水之王鏈的奧技，剎那間，整個領域空間凝聚著成千上萬道的水箭，隨著他一聲暴喝，所有水箭不約而同地閃電般射向利凡西奧。

　　「重水牢縛。」看看鋪天蓋地的水箭，利凡西奧的左手一揚，展開了領域空間，隨著領域的展開，所有水箭的速度越來越慢，隨後彷彿停止一樣，靜滯在半空中，而月空本人也感覺到前所未有的壓力！

　　「月空，記住，只要是有水的地方，特別是雨天，就是水之王的實力最恐怖的時候。」看看震驚的月空，利凡西奧笑了笑，手上的圓月彎刀一揮，所有水箭全都反向朝月空飛去！

　　與此同時，風之王鏈中，一道身影被一把鋒利的長劍釘死在樹幹上，持劍的狼人臉色冰冷，渾身散發出強烈的殺氣跟澎湃的能量波動；雷之王鏈裡，手持兩把鋒利長劍的雷之王鏈艾斯特爾，正與剛領悟紫雷領域的古克傑爾鬥得難分難解；而炎之王鏈中，解封後手持一把巨大鐮刀的凱薩和握著一把火紅色鐮刀的克萊斯特殺得血流成河，溫度驚人的紫色火焰連綿不絕，整個空間都籠罩在一片火海內。

　　眾人埋頭苦修的同時，渾然不知幾千里外的聖城裡，聯合國會的大本營正醞釀著一股驚天動地的風暴。

　　在聯合國會副會長的命令下，一隊隊身披銀色重甲的騎士，和一名名手持魔法杖的白袍法師，全都迅速地聚集在國會龐大的神聖廣場上，圍觀的國會成員越來越多，很快的就把廣場擠得水泄不通，整座聖城都沸騰起來。

　　「聽說，副會長大人這次準備徹底剷除托拉斯智囊團在南方的勢力？」一名衣衫華麗的貴族小聲地問著身旁的一名重甲騎士，說出剛剛聽到的小道消息。

　　「哼，托拉斯智囊團那些可惡的罪人本來就該死了！」挺著沉重的玄鐵長槍，這名重甲騎士心裡比誰都興奮，熱血沸騰，恨不得盡快上場。

　　神聖廣場上人聲鼎沸，無論是國會的護會大軍還是加入國會的貴族和一些國家的大臣，全都議論紛紛，互相交換聽到的消息。

　　「聽說，托拉斯智囊團裡面有五位王，不僅實力強大，而且血腥殘忍，萬一……」

　　「嘖，怕什麼，聽說三天前，副會長從遙遠的幽冥海域調回一隊榮耀騎士團，幫我們徹底剷除米爾加特大陸上的罪人！」

　　「就是，有了整整一隊的榮耀騎士團，大陸上有誰是他們的對手？」

　　眾人對國會的大軍充滿了信心，看看蓄勢待發的護會大軍，一個比一個興奮，在他們眼裡，榮耀騎士團就是無敵般的存在，有了一整隊榮耀騎士團，聯合國會必勝無疑！

　　「副會長大人，這樣真的好嗎？萬一托拉斯智囊團還有其他的強者……」雄偉的國會宮殿內，一名黑袍中年人恭敬地站在一名華袍老者身旁。

　　「哼，奧古斯都，這次只是要把他們在梅爾山脈附近的根據地拔除而已，估計等他們的強者趕到的時候，我們早已撤軍了。」高高在上的副會長冷哼一聲，看著身穿黑袍的奧古斯都，頓了頓後，繼續說道：「就算被他們發現，大不了出動聖堂武士，到時，我就不信拿他們沒辦法！」

　　「可是大人……」看看臉色冰冷的副會長，看看他冷冷的笑容，奧古斯都艱難地吞嚥口水。

　　「奧古斯都，傳令下去，兩個時辰後出發！」看看憂心忡忡的奧古斯都，副會長搖搖頭，命令他去通知護會大軍的大統領後後，起身走回密室。

　　兩個時辰後，國會的八萬大軍在大統領的命令下，分成兩支隊伍，分別踏入兩座巨大的傳送魔法陣，以最快的速度趕往大陸南方。

　　為了各自的利益和勢力範圍，聯合國會便和托拉斯智囊團鬥了幾百年，雙方爭鬥不休，僵持不下。

　　幾百年的爭鬥下來，聯合國會佔據了大陸以北的土地，並慢慢往南擴充勢力範圍，而這樣的舉動也讓托拉斯智囊團大怒，常常發起一波波的突襲，重點攻擊國會在南方的分會。 

　　通過傳送魔法陣，聯合國會的第一支大軍很快的就出現南方的一座森林裡，目標是一座雄偉的堡壘，城堡上懸掛著一面國旗，國旗由純黑色的布料製成的，上面只有一朵血色玫瑰，隨風飆盪。

　　佛倫斯城堡，托拉斯智囊團在大陸西南方的據點之一，位於德拉斯帝國的邊境，往前是一片大平原，可以向廣闊的大陸北部滲透；後方則是連綿萬里的梅爾山脈，扼守德拉斯帝國往南的梅爾大峽谷。

　　幾百年來，為了一步步往北方擴大勢力範圍，托拉斯智囊團以佛倫斯城堡為跳板，在這裡花費了大量的物資和人力。

　　卡梅爾是負責這次重大作戰計畫的護會大軍大統領，十年前，他加入了護會騎士團，跟隨著團長南征北討，一次又一次立下戰功，他的地位也水漲船高，很快的就升上了榮耀騎士團的一名隊長，擁有了一隊上百人的榮耀騎士隊伍。

　　這一次，他奉命帶領著自己的隊伍以及一般的護會騎士和護會魔法師來到南方的佛倫斯城堡，準備攻下這座托拉斯智囊團在南方的重要堡壘。

　　看看身後蓄勢待發的大軍，再看看重兵把守的佛倫斯城堡，他對這一次的行動充滿了信心，儘管信心十足，但多年征戰的經驗告訴他，冒然出擊只會給這次任務帶來更多變數，只有靜觀其變，先行了解對方的兵力，才是邁向成功的不二法門！

　　拿定主意後，他派親衛傳令下去，讓大軍在森林中紮營，同時也派出幾名騎士和魔法師假扮成一個小小的傭兵團混入城內，以便迅速掌握對方的實力。

　　白天，為了讓大陸上眾多的冒險者和傭兵可以有地方歇腳休息，佛倫斯城堡的城門通常都是開啟著，而守備也是最為鬆懈的時候，讓幾名騎士和法師扮成落魄的小傭兵團是在好不過的選擇。

　　城堡內人口眾多，常住的人口高達五萬，要是加上流動的商隊、傭兵和冒險者等人，數量更加驚人。城堡內配套設施完善，有傭兵和冒險者們最愛的酒館和旅館，有士兵眾多的軍營，有龐大的托拉斯智囊團分部……就連大陸上一些鼎鼎有名的大型傭兵團都把總部設在這裡。

　　「大人，先行潛入的幾名護會法師傳回來了魔法傳信，把城堡內的軍力分佈都傳了回來！」這天，就在卡梅爾站在山頭上眺望佛倫斯城堡時，一名白袍魔法師拿著一張白紙慌張地衝上山頭。

　　「好，很好，傳令下去，讓大軍在兩個時辰後出擊，另外請在城內的兄弟找隱密的地方修建傳送魔法陣，速度要快且要隱密！」看看紙上的幾行字後，卡梅爾相當興奮，掌握了對方的兵力分佈，他有信心來個內外夾擊，徹底攻陷佛倫斯城堡。

　　兩個時辰後，在卡梅爾的指揮下，兩萬大軍發起了第一波的攻勢，而他親自率領的榮耀騎士團和剩下的大軍則在營地內的傳送魔法陣旁等待，只要魔法傳信一來，他們就衝入魔法傳送陣，從城堡的內部發起兇猛的攻勢。

　　在一名紅衣幹部的指揮下，眾多護會法師唸動咒語，給士兵們加持迅捷術和神聖護盾。很快，聯合國會就發動了第一波兇猛的攻勢，身披重甲的騎士在前，手持魔法杖的魔法師和握著弓箭的弓箭手在後，金色的整整一片，相當的醒目。

　　刺耳的牛角聲，突然劃破了整座山脈！

　　「敵襲，疏散居民，關閉城門，快！」

　　「弓箭手準備，魔法師準備，快！」

　　佛倫斯城堡百里內空無一物，城牆上身披重甲的士兵來回走動，在國會大軍剛衝出森林的時候，在城牆上巡邏的暗黑騎士就發現了他們的蹤影。

　　在牛角聲的警報下，一隊隊身披黑色重甲的騎士衝上城牆，舉起鋒利的弩箭；手持魔法杖的魔法師也紛紛聯手施展各種魔法，發出鋪天蓋地的冰椎和犀利的風刃。

　　「神聖護罩，上！魔法師和弓箭手攻擊他們的魔法師！」看看席捲而來的冰椎和風刃，紅衣幹部大聲下令，率眾多魔法師張開神聖護罩後，右手一揚發出一連串爆裂火球，眨眼就將一名躲閃不及的暗黑法師燒成灰燼。

　　「為了聯合國會的榮耀，兄弟們，衝啊！」靠著神聖護罩擋下第一波的魔法攻擊後，領頭的騎士統領舉起鋒利的長槍，率先衝了出去，身後的重甲騎士也紛紛跟上。

　　看看悍不畏死的眾多國會騎士，再看看那群身穿白袍的高階魔法師，鎮守佛倫斯城堡的暗黑祭司丹尼爾臉色越來越沉，心裡越來越緊張！

　　「傳令下去，暗黑騎士全軍出擊，一定要擋下對方的攻勢！」作為一名位高權重的暗黑祭司，他心裡比誰都清楚佛倫斯城堡有多麼重要，要是被聯合國會攻下來，即使僥倖逃了出去，也將面對托拉斯智囊團嚴厲的懲罰。

　　「嘿嘿，來的好！」眼看暗黑騎士不顧一切的瘋狂衝上來後，領頭的紅衣幹部冷冷地笑著，發出一道魔法傳信。

　　而在臨時駐地內蓄勢待發的榮耀騎士團和其餘的大軍，接到這道魔法傳信後，在榮耀騎士隊長卡梅爾的率領下，踏入了傳送魔法陣，直接傳送到城堡內部，內外夾擊！

　　「大人，不好了，城堡……城堡內出現了聯合國會的榮耀騎士團！」正當丹尼爾苦苦思考如何守住佛倫斯城堡時，一名騎士打扮的親衛驚恐地衝了過來。
　　榮耀騎士團？

　　看看緊張的部下，再看看城內突然冒出的大量身披白銀戰甲，手持鋒利長槍的騎士，丹尼爾的心裡越來越沉，彷彿即將從天堂跌落到地獄。

　　「所有托拉斯智囊團的人全都殺了！一個不留！」隨著騎著高頭戰馬的卡梅爾一聲長嘯，眾多騎士四下分散來，毫不留情的擊殺城堡內的士兵。

　　榮耀騎士團號稱是大陸上最強大的騎兵，每名騎士全都有著大劍師以上的實力，是捍衛聖城的主力軍團。

　　如果對方只是一群普通的國會騎士，丹尼爾還有把握把對方全數殲滅，但現在他們面對的是強大的榮耀騎士團，而且，大部分的暗黑騎士全都衝出城堡，和對方殺得難分難解，憑城堡內剩下的這點人馬，拿什麼對付聯合國會最強大的榮耀騎士團？

　　「完了，一切都完了！」看看在榮耀騎士團的衝擊下潰不成軍的暗黑士兵，看看城牆外近乎全軍覆沒的暗黑騎士團，丹尼爾喃喃自語，精神恍惚，一直到被一根鋒利的箭矢射中胸膛後，他才驚訝的瞪大雙眼，「啪」的一聲倒在地上，死不瞑目。

　　卡梅爾這邊勢如破竹，短短幾個時辰內就攻陷了佛倫斯城堡，另一路的國會大軍也捷報連連。在一名白袍樞機幹部的率領下，國會大軍一路南下，攻破托拉斯智囊團的暗黑堡壘，毀掉他們的分佈，拔掉他們的據點。

　　突然襲擊之下，對托拉斯智囊團的行動取得了完美的成功，但無論是白袍樞機幹部還是卡梅爾，大勝之下全都沒想到，一場驚人的風暴正在絕望城裡醞釀著。

　　聯合國會的行對，已經讓白利亞斯和托拉斯智囊團的其餘長老大怒，秘密發佈了一連串的命令！

待續。


實力階級說明



劍師學徒--劍師--大劍師--劍聖--聖階武士

魔法學徒--魔法師--大魔法師--魔導師--聖階法師

聖階又分成：

初級聖階--中級聖階--下位高級聖階--中位高級聖階--上位高級聖階--下位聖階顛峰--中位聖階顛峰--上位聖階顛峰

進階到高級聖階就能施展領域空間，聖階顛峰又稱為神階。    
    



王鏈介紹



風之王鏈克魯伊夫：中年灰狼，個性隨便，常常把灰風耍得團團轉。

水之王鏈利凡西奧：老年的藍毛狼，個性穩重、機智，在王鏈中輩分極高，受到其他王鏈的尊重。

炎之王鏈克萊斯特：個性熱血的青年狼，有著一身火紅的毛髮，是個十足的熱血青年。

雷之王鏈艾斯特爾：一頭老年白狼，沉默寡言，但似乎有點放蕩不焉。

牙之王鏈埃爾維斯：中年的銀狼，個性冷酷無情，殘忍弒殺，標準的冷血殺手。

幻之王鏈雷特霍斯：上了年紀的灰色老狼，個性陰險、古怪，常常讓人摸不清他在想什麼。

光之王鏈艾爾帕諾：中年的白狼，個性沉穩、精明，和雷特霍斯是死對頭。

姆，把一些本體出現過的王鏈都做了介紹啦，剩下的三組，以後再繼續介紹嚕。(被打

[/hide]

----------


## 冥月

幻之王鏈夠猛

唔~

水之王也夠猛……

智囊團被人兩面夾擊了內~

真是……

咳咳……

----------


## 夢境之狼雪克

總覺得銀成為王的過程好像是最難的?

都還沒成為王就被用幻之領域試煉

會被會太過火了...

各個王在王鏈之中

進行的試煉結果挺讓我期待

國會南下到處侵略(?)

這麼明目張膽的攻擊想必會有衣場大戰?

期待下篇...

----------


## 逍月

幻之王鏈的能力真是強大～
製造幻影這一點就不能小覷。

感覺這世界暗潮湧動了。
戰爭應該一觸即發吧？
故事也到高潮囉～XD

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

TO阿月：

呵呵，有幾個王鏈的確都滿猛的~

不把適合者打成重傷不罷休XD

TO雪克：

目前試煉中的只有銀一人喔，其他已經成為王的是在跟王鏈對練

咳，有幾個王鏈特別愛亂來就是了...EX:風之王鏈...(被打死

被人家搶地盤，大戰難免的

TO逍月：

幻之王可以把實力發威到最強的時候是...(消音)(被眾獸歐

戰爭的確快開打嚕~

請期待下篇。

----------


## 玄音曈狼

嘖嘖，一個阿月再加上月哥然後又來個蒼哥.....

每個人都好強又好有來頭......好啦，瞳我自己在旁邊當個
默默無聞的靈能者好了(在角落劃圈圈........)

好啦一ˇ一 

這次事件一波未平一波又起，好亂.....亂的好阿!!

不過銀他的能力令人拭目以待耶，看似快不行的時候就給他來個大爆炸!!

不過在它爆之前，另一個地方早就連爆好幾次了(汗)  呼呼，如果能夠有
建築物倖存那才叫做奇蹟一ˇ一

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

TO陰陽o瞳：

能被王鏈挑中的傢伙，能力也絕對不差XD

以後就能看到銀發威的樣子囉~

建築物倖存阿，最起碼整座城堡不能垮掉XD

不然聯合國會也再花時間蓋一座嚕~

請期待下篇。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第四十二章：國會的瘋狂，絕望城之王者降臨，魂爆


　　透過桌上的水晶球收到來自南方的魔法傳信後，一身華麗的聯合國會副會長大喜，指揮黑袍謀士奧古斯都給眾多士兵一份獎勵後，帶著雀躍不己的心情回到了密室。

　　「副會長大人，這次行動的成果如何？」密室內，一名身穿白色大衣，肩背三尺長劍的白狼人背靠著牆壁站著。

　　「萊西爾特大人，此次作戰非常成功，已經照您的吩咐完成了第一部計畫。」看看面無表情的白狼人，副會長巴洛克異常興奮，按照之前的協議，只要這次行動成功，他就能得到他所要的東西！

　　「好，這是你要求的雲晶晶髓，好好利用吧。」看看高興的快要手舞足蹈的副會長巴洛克，白狼人笑了笑，從大衣內拿出一個兩個小瓶子，放在密室中央的桌上，「繼續和我們聖光城合作，無論對你們聯合國會整體，還是對你個人都將有極大的幫助。」

　　「是，謝謝萊西爾特大人！」邊說邊小心的雲晶晶髓收入空間戒指後，副會長巴洛克的心情更加欣喜若狂。

　　一直以來，他在上位高級聖階停滯了幾百年，一直無法衝破門檻，踏入聖階顛峰境界，讓他鬱悶不已，但只要有了這瓶雲晶晶髓，他相信不久就能突破門檻，成為一名俯視眾生的絕世強者！

　　「萊西爾特大人，依您看，什麼可以進行計畫的第二階段？」在桌子旁坐下，輕輕地喝一口清涼的雞尾酒後，副會長巴洛克滿懷希望地看著白狼人。

　　「副會長大人，先不要著急，時候到了我自然會再拜訪你，你就趁這段時間，建立你的在大陸南方的勢力範圍吧。」看看恨不得在此掃蕩托拉斯智囊團的副會長巴洛克，萊西爾特搖搖頭，繼續說道：「或許，等我再次拜訪你的時候，就是你們聯合國會君臨整個米爾加特大陸之時。」

　　「好，一切遵照大人您的吩咐。」恭敬地撫胸行禮後，副會長巴洛克將手中的美酒一飲而盡。

　　「希望我下次來的時候，你們已經撤底掌握大陸南方！」萊西爾特邊說邊取出一幅傳送捲軸，「呼」的一聲展開後，一腳踏入傳送門消失在密室內。

　　掌握大陸南方，將是讓聯合國會君臨整座大陸的計畫邁向新的一步，一想到控制大陸南部後，副會長巴洛克就興奮不已，派親衛把黑袍謀士奧古斯都找來，開始籌備下一步的行動。

　　第一波的行動完美地成功後，聯合國會勢如破竹，接二連三地派出大軍掃蕩大陸南方，把不追隨國會的組織和勢力趕盡殺絕，很快的就掌握了大陸南方大部分的地盤。

　　這天晚上，卡梅爾率領的前鋒部隊在托拉斯智囊團已成廢墟的暗黑城堡紮營，準備休息一晚後，明天一早在繼續往南方前進，毀掉靠海附近的暗黑堡壘，徹底掃除對方在南方的勢力。

　　但天不從人願，就在卡梅爾要士兵好好放鬆，舉酒狂歡的同時，一股磅礡得可怕的能量波動席捲而來，空氣一陣陣扭曲，就連整座城堡也在顫動，彷彿突然遭遇了大地震！

　　「敵襲，結陣，快！」

　　「魔法師上城牆操作魔法塔，快！」

　　魔法塔是大陸上的守城利器，由數量龐大的極品晶石搭建而成，唸幾句咒語啟動後，可以發出成千上萬的風刃、冰錐和爆裂火球等魔法，甚至，幾座魔法塔建築在一起後，可以形成巨大的魔法護罩，防禦力極為驚人！

　　在卡梅爾的命令下，訓練有素的大軍迅速行動，穿上重甲，舉起武器，結成一個鋒利的三角攻擊陣，魔法師和弓箭手則是站在高高的城牆上，嚴防敵人的突襲。

　　隨著巨大的「喀嚓」一聲，城堡上方的天空突然一陣扭曲，緊跟著，出現一條上百米的巨大空間裂縫，一名身穿黑衣的白狼人從裡頭走了出來。

　　黑衣白狼人剛走出來，身後的空間裂縫立刻恢復如初，似乎從來不曾出現過一樣。

　　托拉斯智囊團的強者？

　　看看凌空而立的白狼人，榮耀騎士隊長卡梅爾渾身一震，萬萬也沒想到對方竟然這麼快就殺上門來，艱難地吞嚥一口口水後，卡梅爾揚手發出一道魔法傳信，緊急招喚附近的國會強者。

　　在半空的白狼人身穿一件黑色大衣，左胸口上繡著一朵白色的浮雲，左手臂上繡著一道銀白色的十字架，肩背三尺長劍，但詭異的是，隨著空間裂縫恢復如初，磅礡的能量波動也隨之煙消雲散。

　　白雲十字？

　　仔細看看對方衣服上繡著的白雲和十字架後，卡梅爾困惑地搖搖頭，作為一名高高在上的榮耀騎士隊長，他自然明白各大勢力的圖騰。

　　血色玫瑰，代表著暗黑君王座下的托拉斯智囊團；手持鐮刀的死神，代表著絕望城裡的殺手協會，其他如孤月傭兵團的血月、安德斯家族的魔魂劍，他全都一清二楚，就連一些極為古老且低調的家族族徽，他也都略有耳聞，但眼前這名白狼人身上的白雲十字卻是他從未見過的。

　　莫非，是絕望城上層區域的勢力？

　　想了半天也搞不清楚對方是哪個勢力的人馬後，卡梅爾的心裡越來越沉，從白狼人剛剛散發出的能量波動來看，起碼也是一名聖階強者，除了傳說中強者如雲，凶險莫測的絕望城上層區域外，他在也想不到大陸上有哪個組織有這麼恐怖的強者，卻又不為人知。

　　「嘖嘖，看來聯合國會果然名不虛傳，這就是號稱大陸上最強大的榮耀騎士團？」看看身披銀色重甲的卡梅爾，再看看他身後的大軍，黑衣白狼人淡淡地笑著，邊說邊一步一步的往下走，腳踏虛空，「不好意思，有人請我幫忙殲滅國會大軍，所以請你們都去死吧。」

　　全部都去死？

　　看看口出狂言的黑衣白狼人，無論是身披銀色重甲的榮耀騎士，還是一般的護會騎士全都大怒，聯合國會勢力龐大，在大陸各處都建有分會，哪怕是一名小小的護會騎士在大陸上也是橫著走的，沒想到在這狼人面前彷彿一個個還沒長大的小鬼頭。

　　就當黑衣白狼人一腳踏到地面上時，一股冷風席捲而來，無論是身披重甲的騎士，還是手持魔法杖的護會法師全都冷得渾身發抖。

　　「全軍出擊，上！」

　　儘管明白眼前的白狼人實力強大，但卡梅爾相信憑自己身後的兩萬大軍，也能活活淹死對方，每人一腳就可以把這不可一世的獸人給踩死了！

　　「神聖護盾！」

　　「迅捷術！」

　　在紅衣幹部的指揮下，一名名的護會法師唸動咒語，紛紛給前方的重甲騎士加持，提升他們的攻擊力、防禦力和速度，而在城牆上的魔法師和弓箭手也對著這名不速之客發起強烈的攻擊。

　　「哼，真是無趣的傢伙。」看看發起兇猛攻勢的國會大軍，黑衣白狼人冷哼一聲，拔出鋒利的長劍，伴隨著一股無邊的能量波動，緊跟著，只見一道銀光閃過，群體衝鋒的騎士無一倖免，沉重的銀色戰甲在鋒利的長劍面前，彷彿一層薄薄的紙張，一劃就破，號稱大陸上最強大的榮耀騎士團，就這樣全軍覆沒，就連隊長卡梅爾也死不瞑目！

　　黑衣白狼人速度快如閃電，從拔刀到攻擊彷彿只是一瞬間之間的事情，倖存眾多重甲騎士只看見一道銀光閃過，便死在對方的攻擊之下。

　　僅僅一劍就殺死幾千名強大的榮耀騎士，其餘的普通騎士也紛紛無心戀戰，拋下沉重的長槍或者馬刀，全都策馬往城門的方向跑去。

　　「天阿，哪來的怪物！」

　　「快逃，快逃阿！」

　　眼看所向披靡的榮耀騎士團瞬間被殲滅一空後，剩下的士兵全都喪失了鬥志，紛紛丟下了手上武器往城門一擁而去，恨不得早點離開這可怕的地方，離那個黑衣白狼人越遠越好。

　　「你們一個都別想走。」看看驚恐之下紛紛湧向城門的眾多士兵，黑衣白狼人冷冷地笑著，身影無聲無息地消失在原地，緊跟著，一道道銀光閃過之後，聯合國會的大軍紛紛身首異處，當場死亡！

　　而手持鋒利長劍的黑衣白狼人，詭異的出現在城門，「唰」的一聲把長劍收入背上的劍鞘內，對眾多屍體視而不見。

　　聯合國會的堂堂兩萬大軍，就在幾分鐘內被全數殲滅！原本豪華的陣容的如今只剩下滿地的殘肢碎體，鮮血匯聚成河，城外的護城河眨眼就被鮮血染得一片通紅。

　　就在黑衣白狼人準備離開的同時，城堡內的傳送魔法陣「嗡」的一聲輕吟，發出一團銀光，幾名紅衣幹部簇擁著一名白袍老者從裡頭踏出，身後跟著一大群的重甲騎士和手持魔法杖的魔法師。

　　白袍樞機幹部？

　　稍微打量一下從傳送魔法陣出來的國會人馬後，黑衣白狼人很快的就注意到站在前方的一名白袍老者，看看他身旁的幾名紅衣幹部，再看看他身後殺氣騰騰的大軍，迅速明白對方的身份。

　　「我是聯合國會的白袍樞幹部巴締爾，這次奉命掃蕩托拉斯智囊團在大陸南方的據點，不知道這位大人和我們國會有什麼過節？」看看滿地的鮮血和屍體，再看看城門旁的黑衣白狼人，白袍老者臉色平靜，不怒而威。

　　「我和你們國會沒有什麼過節，這一切都只是那位大人委託我的。」看看平靜得可怕的白袍樞機幹部巴締爾，黑衣白狼人淡淡地說著。

　　那位大人？

　　本來感覺一下對方體內的能量波動，確定對方最多只有聖階中級的實力後，白袍樞機幹部巴締爾打算直接下令大軍把他拿下，但聽到對方這麼說，他不得拋棄這個念頭。

　　作為一名經歷豐富的白袍樞機幹部，他絕對比普通的士兵明白事情的嚴重性，要是對方背後真的有一個強大的勢力，那不得不三思而行。

　　當場殺了他，還是活捉回聖城？

　　看看眼前的黑衣白狼人，再看看滿地的屍體，白袍樞機幹部巴締爾遲疑不決，要是動手，他有把握拿下這傢伙，不過日後可能會遭到對方瘋狂的報復，但是兩萬大軍死在這裡，要是什都不做，直接返回國會，恐怕得面對國會高層恐怖的懲罰。

　　「神說，他需要你們回去伺候他，所以你們就安心的上路，回到你們的聖光主神身邊吧。」黑衣白狼人邊說邊拔出鋒利的長劍，剎那間，澎湃的能量波動席捲而來。

　　「全軍出擊，快！」面對恐怖的能量波動，白袍樞機幹部巴締爾又驚又怒，揮手下令大軍出擊後，果斷展開自己的領域空間，低聲呢喃起來，很快的，領域空間內就出現一道道犀利的風刃。

　　「修練風系法則的高級聖階強者？」看看空中密密麻麻的風刃，黑衣白狼人笑了笑，右腳輕輕往前一踏，仿佛出膛地子彈一樣掠過聯合國會的大陣。

　　所過之處，留下一串黑色殘影和滿地人頭，有著高級大劍師的榮耀騎士，在他面前仿佛一隻螞蟻一樣毫無還手之力。

　　 一招致命！

　　黑衣白狼人與其說是殺人，還不如說是在切菜。在他鋒利的長劍面前，榮耀騎士的神聖護盾和銀色重甲跟一層紙沒什麼區別。直到喉嚨被割破，腦袋被砍掉，他們都捕捉不到黑衣白狼人的身影，瞳孔只有一抹驚人的黑色！

　　「撤，快撤！」看看實力恐怖的黑衣白狼人，白袍樞機幹部巴締爾頭皮發麻，收起領域後，轉身衝向傳送魔法陣，恨不得多長兩條腿。

　　白袍樞機幹部巴締爾速度很快，但黑衣白狼人速度更快，直接擋在傳送魔法陣面前，手中鋒利的長劍嗡嗡作響。

　　「風波刃，去死，去死吧！」看看手持長劍，臉色冰冷的黑衣白狼人，白袍樞機幹部巴締爾不顧一切地再次展開領域，施展最強大的攻擊。

　　「雷霆一擊……」對鋪天蓋地的風刃視而不見，對領域威壓也若無其事，黑衣白狼人「噗」的一聲，把鋒利的長劍往地上一擊。剎那間，一股無形的地震波散發出去，地面出現無數道裂痕，首當其衝的白袍樞機幹部巴締爾等人，更是當場被震波震得內臟破裂，當場死亡，整座龐大的暗黑堡壘在這一擊下，崩塌了一大半，塵土飛揚，飛砂走石。

　　「唉呀，你竟然拆了別人的城堡。」正當黑衣白狼人把長劍收近背上的劍鞘，準備離去的同時，空中「喀嚓」的一聲，出現一條上百米的空間裂縫，一名身穿黑衣的褐髮男子從裡面緩緩現出了身影。

　　「狄特里希，連你也來啦？」黑衣白狼人邊說邊望向空中的黑衣男子。

　　「呵呵，有非常有趣的事情要發生了，我怎麼能缺席呢？」狄特里希邊說邊身影一閃，眨眼就來到黑衣白狼人身旁，而空間裂縫也隨之恢復原狀，「萊西爾特，你剛剛的一擊，恐怕會驚動大陸上的強者吧？」

　　「歷史的巨輪即將轉動，任誰也沒辦法阻止。」被稱作萊希爾特的白狼人淡淡地說著，「我們這些背負者神之使命的使者，將會成為見證者。」

　　「這樣阿，看來讓我用全力戰鬥的日子也不遠了。」狄特里希說邊冷冷地笑著，右手輕輕一揮就撕開一條上百米的空間裂縫，一腳踏了進去，眨眼就消失在殘破不堪的城堡裡。

　　萊希爾特望了望血流滿地的城堡內後，揮手撕開一條空間裂縫，身影越來越淡，而空間裂縫也隨之合上。

　　聯合國會遠征南方的大軍全軍覆沒的消息，很快的就傳回到了聖城。高高上在上副會長巴洛克臉色冰冷，盯著手上的水晶球的幾行字跡，臉色越來越沉，而黑袍謀士奧古斯都恭敬地站在他的身後。

　　「奧古斯都，依你看，現在的情況怎樣？」臉色冰冷的巴洛克邊說邊望向一旁的黑衣謀士奧古斯都。

　　「副會長大人，現在的情況非常的危險，遠征軍全軍覆沒代表托拉斯智囊團的絕世強者已經親自動手了，要是再繼續下去的話……」聽到聯合國會的大軍和榮耀騎士團全軍覆沒後，他著急的頭髮都快白了，「副會長大人，我建議立刻派人加強靠近南方的幾座聖城的防禦才是目前最重要的事情。」

　　「好，傳令下去，給靠近南方的聖城增援，另外，通知聖堂長老普利斯頓，請他派一隊聖堂武士支援。」副會長巴洛克邊說邊將手上的水晶球收進衣服裡，拿起一小杯雞尾酒喝了起來。

　　「大人，只有會長大人才有權力請聖堂長老派人支援，你看……」聽到副會長這麼一說，黑衣人奧古斯都緊張得渾身冒汗。

　　聖堂武士是聯合國會精銳中的精銳，除了聖堂長老外，誰也沒辦法命令眾多聖堂武士。

　　「奧古斯都，會長大人已經前往別的位面幾百年了，誰也不知道他到底還要多久才會回來。」副會長巴洛克邊說邊打量著手上的雞尾酒，「聯合國會隨時會遭到拖拉斯智囊團的報復，我想聖堂長老應該不會多說什麼。」

　　「可是大人……」黑衣人奧古斯都似乎想在說下去，但看到副會長巴洛克冰冷的表情後，立刻就閉上嘴巴，右手撫胸行禮後動身去通知聖堂長老。

　　而就在奧古斯都忙著通知聖堂長老的同時，靠近南方的聯合國會神聖堡壘即將面對一場空前的大災難！

　　「快，把這些晶石鋪上去，快點把聖光魔法陣搭建完成！」

　　「把這些晶石搬過去，快！」

　　收到國會副會長巴洛克的命令後，掌管這座聖克里斯城堡的紅衣大幹部艾克爾迅速下令城內的大軍開始加強防禦工作。

　　聖克里斯城堡是聯合國會靠近南方海域的一座聖城，駐紮著整整五萬精銳的大軍，城牆上每隔幾百公尺就修建一座高聳入雲的魔法塔，防禦力驚人！

　　拋開精銳的五萬大軍不談，長期定居在城堡內的居民也有六萬之多，在加上一些冒險者和傭兵團，數量更是驚人。

　　「都到齊了嗎？」距離城堡不遠處的一處森林中，一名身穿黑色長袍，渾身籠罩在一團黑氣內的老狐人冷冷地望著龐大的城堡。

　　「是的，阿萊克斯大人。」一名恭敬地站在黑袍老狐人後方的灰狼人說著，「蒼煌和費蕾絲都通過傳送魔法陣抵達這裡了。」

　　「好，冥月你從城堡的另一邊殺進去，等你需要的東西夠多的時候，就施展你最拿手的招式吧。」被稱做阿萊克斯的老狐人緩緩地說著，右手輕輕地撫摸魔法杖頂端的極品晶石，「蒼煌還有費蕾絲你們就跟著我吧，開始行動。」

　　「是。」冥月簡單地行一下禮後，身形一晃眨眼就消失在原地，只留下一絲若有若無的能量波動。

　　「我們走吧，等等就讓聯合國會為他們的愚蠢付出慘痛的代價。」阿萊克斯率先走出森林，而身後的蒼煌和費蕾絲也隨後跟上。

　　由於現在形勢緊張，城牆上的巡邏兵比往常多了一倍，到處都是身披重甲的騎士和手持魔法杖的魔法師，而高聳入雲的魔法塔更是形層一個通紅的魔法罩，將整個城堡上空都圍了起來。

　　「雷特兄弟，你看看那邊那三個冒險者，從沒看過這種組合。」一名身披重甲的騎士無意中看到緩緩走進城牆的阿萊克斯一行，笑著拍拍一旁的另一名騎士。

　　「兩名魔法師加上一名劍師？這也還好啦，說不定那兩名魔法師都有大魔法師甚至魔導師的境界呢，你還是專心巡邏吧。」被稱作雷特的重甲騎士不以為然的說著，轉身繼續巡邏。

　　「真是個古板的傢伙，現在大白天的，托拉斯智囊團的傢伙不可能攻過來的……」

　　「你說什麼？」就在這名騎士小聲抱怨的時候，蒼煌無聲無息地來到他的身後，後腰上的太刀已經拔出，不等前者反應，手上的太刀「唰」的一聲，直接砍掉對方的頭顱。

　　「該死，哪來的小鬼！敵襲！」剛轉身離開的雷特兄弟立刻就發覺不對勁，用力吹想手中的號角，隨後拔出鋒利的佩劍，但長劍才剛拔出，他便已經走向死亡，頭顱被蒼煌閃電般地砍了下來。

　　「快！把這入侵者殺了，快！」一名統領模樣的騎士大聲下令，緊跟著一群騎士把蒼煌團團圍住，恨不得把他碎屍萬段。

　　「無冥神空流……萬劫千秋。」蒼煌邊說邊將太刀往地上狠狠一擊，剎那間，一道道犀利的劍刃從眾多騎士的腳下冒出，劃破他們身上的銀色重甲，直接割破他們的喉嚨，並將城牆摧毀。

　　「全城戒備！托拉斯智囊團殺過來了！」一名身穿火紅色長袍的紅衣總幹部在一群高階武士和魔法師的簇擁下衝了出來，看著被毀壞的城牆，他大聲下令，「一定要殺了他，快！」

　　「依比斯大人，不好了，整個城堡的東部變成一片冰天雪地了，所有人都被凍成冰雕了！」一名渾身凍傷的魔法師跌跌撞撞地衝到紅衣總幹部依比斯的面前，「一個老狐人滅掉了整個榮耀騎士團！」

　　滅掉了整個榮耀騎士團？

　　「傳令下去，全軍出擊，務必要將入侵者全部斬殺！」看看身受重傷的魔法師，紅衣總幹部依比斯又驚又怒，「把居民全都疏散到安全的地方，快！」

　　「嘿嘿，不用麻煩了，我會把他們全都殺了。」一名身穿月白色風衣的灰狼人憑空出現在半空中，居高臨下地冷冷望著紅衣總幹部。

　　「哼，擾亂大陸上秩序的罪人，你要是敢殺了我，聯合國會絕對不會放過你們的！」看看凌空而慄的灰狼人，紅衣總幹部依比斯大怒之下，施展最拿手的火系魔法，「火漫連天，去死！」

　　「哼，找死！」就在大火即將燒到灰狼人的時候，遠方傳來一陣暴喝，緊跟著一片片冰冷徹骨的雪花從天而降，眨眼就破掉了依比斯的火漫連天。

　　冰封魔法？

　　看看滿天飛舞的雪花，紅衣總幹部依比斯渾身一震，他已經修練到初級聖階的境界，離進階到聖階中級只剩下最後一步，能輕鬆破掉自己的火漫連天的冰封魔法，可見施術者的實力遠遠超過自己。

　　還等他從震驚回復過來，身旁的重甲騎士紛紛對凍成冰雕，眾多魔法師也全都身首異處，緊跟著一名身穿黑色大衣的長髮女子和一名藍髮少年出現在灰狼人的身旁。

　　托拉斯智囊團之王者降臨！

　　「嘿嘿，幾百年過去了，你們聯合國會真是越來越差勁，堂堂一個紅衣總幹部竟然只有初級聖階的實力，身旁的護衛也沒有一個劍聖或者魔導師。」灰狼人前方的空氣突然一陣漣漪，緊跟著，一名身穿黑袍的老狐人緩緩走出，手持一根半人長的黑色魔法杖。

　　「哼，低賤的罪人，你們就等著我們聖堂武士的報復吧。」看看城堡內滿地的屍體和鮮血，再看看身旁無一倖存的親衛，紅衣總幹部狀若瘋狂的施展終極禁咒，「核爆，去死，一起去死吧！」

　　「哼，冥狼祕傳‧魂爆！」看看不顧一切施展禁咒的紅衣總幹部，身穿月白色風衣的冥月右手一揚，直接引爆眾多飄散在城堡內的靈魂，一串驚天動地的連環爆炸瞬間產生，而在他身旁蒼煌也「呼」的一聲撲過去，手起刀落，直接砍下紅衣總幹部依比斯的頭顱！

　　整座雄偉，佔地龐大的聖克里斯城堡，在冥月的法術下，炸成了一片廢墟，而在風中飄揚，代表聯合國會的聖十字旗，被阿萊克斯一把火燒成灰燼。


待續。

----------


## 冥月

哇啊啊~

火拼了內……

真是，這種炮灰級士兵真的不許要我出場的……

唉，我就勉爲其難好了，誰讓我的技能大多數都是群戰的呢……

咔~

打吧打吧，打的越亂越好，嘿嘿嘿~

加油內，唔~

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

TO阿月：

只要是群戰一定會有阿月的份啦XD

冥狼的魂爆法師可是屠城神技呢，

兩個理想不同的組織，遲早都會火拚的，呵呵

請期待下一篇。

----------


## 逍月

有點不太懂？

是新的勢力出來了？
還是絕望城上層？

似乎有一股勢力在底下推波助瀾？

大型城戰要開始了。
期待下篇。XD

----------


## 夢境之狼雪克

這場攻真是太慘烈啦...

一殺就殺了10幾萬人

根本就是場大屠殺

用魂爆引爆了幾萬個靈魂一切都被炸個粉碎阿~

期待下篇...

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

TO逍月：

姆，大陸上的勢力原本就很多嚕XD

新的勢力嘛.....接著看下去就知道啦(被打死

TO雪克：

大屠殺阿，其實國會也在做一樣的事情~

算是以牙還牙，以眼還眼吧~

請期待下一篇。

----------


## Holpless

哇無....才沒來樂園幾天 劇情就已經變得這麼驚人！！

不過殺了這麼多人......造孽阿？（被打）

阿蒼好帥 無聲無息的奪走生命 這個我喜歡 XD

咦！？ 冥月出現啦！？ 我都不知道他有戲份耶 真是的！！ 我也早該過來錄取當角色（謎： 給他一個小兵角色就夠了～）

喂！！

期待下一篇摟～ ^0^

----------


## fwiflof

(溜進來看了序章後逃跑)

要幽說的話.....感覺不錯的！序章有給狼看下去的動力(人家到24張了耶)

幽再找時間看嚕~~~~(還是不要加油好了，免的看不完)(自爆)

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

TO 小O：

姆，殺人阿，其實兩邊都在做同樣的事呢....

貪婪是會讓人瘋狂的。

TO冥府幽狼：

嗯嗯，謝謝你來捧場啦^^

呵呵，加油吧，看能不能快看到目前的章節，

不然蒼我以後更新你就看不完嚕。

請期待下篇。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第四十三章：朋友，夥伴，不該踏入的地方

　　聯合國會和托拉斯智囊團大動干戈的同時，埃文斯森林內一處隱密的洞穴內，也即將面臨一場驚人的風暴。

　　吞食幾滴雲晶晶髓後，無論是修奇還是天雪，全都精神大振，通體舒暢，體內的鬥氣增長了不少，離突破到初級聖階越來越近。

　　離初級聖階越近，無論是武士還是魔法師，修練的速度都會越來越慢，正因如此，灰靈長老親自在整個廣場上佈下一座魔法陣，加快眾人修練的速度和對法則的領悟。

　　「嗯，看來不久後就要多幾名聖階強者了。」花了大半天佈下這座魔法陣後，灰靈長老在一棵大樹下就地而坐，一雙眼不停的在廣場上來回掃視，最後停到了灰風身上，「灰風，能不能成為一名獨當一面的強者，就得看你的決心和毅力了。」

　　這幾天下來，無論是灰風還是月空，還是正在進行考驗的銀，全都一動不動地盤坐在廣場上，他們的意識已經到王鏈之中和各個王鏈對練，以便迅速提升自身的實力以及領悟法則。

　　看看在廣場上淨心修練的眾人，灰靈長老搖搖頭後，嘆了口氣，想起了年輕氣盛的時候和幾名好友一起出任務、到處探險以及一起修練的情形。

　　「白利亞斯、遊庵，如果沒有王鏈這種東西，我們現在應該還是朋友吧……」灰靈邊說邊閉上了眼睛，時間似乎又回到了以前。

　　一片一望無際的草地上，一名身穿白色長袍的褐狼人正躺在上面望著湛藍的天空，嘴裡叼著一根小草。

　　正當白袍褐狼人坐起身來，似乎準備離去的時候，他身旁的空氣一陣漣漪，一名同樣身穿白袍的灰狼人憑空出現。

　　「你果然跑到這來了，院長要我把你們都集合一下，有任務囉。」灰狼人笑著說道，邊說邊把手伸向褐狼人。

　　「也該來了，這一次的任務來的特別晚呢。」褐狼人邊說邊握住灰狼人的手站了起來，並拍了拍身上的長袍，「白利亞斯那傢伙呢？該不會已經到國務院了吧？」

　　「那傢伙跟我一起到的，誰叫我是做隊長，召集隊員這種事情本來就是由我來做。」灰狼人邊說邊從空間戒指內取出一根白色的魔法杖，「我們快回國務院去吧，你是最後一個呢。」

　　「那可真是抱歉阿，灰靈隊長。」褐狼人不以為然的說著，「你的空間魔法沒問題吧？會不會把我們傳到什麼怪地方去阿？」

　　「遊庵，你自己試試看就知道了。」灰靈笑著看了看身旁的褐狼人，接著低能呢喃幾句，一陣白色的光芒閃過之後，兩人便失去了蹤影。

　　繁華強盛的德拉斯帝國境內，一棟不小的建築物的屋頂上，憑空出現在兩名身穿白袍的狼人，其中一名褐狼人看了看四周後，往身旁的白狼人頭上重重槌了一下。

　　「灰靈！以後不準你再用空間魔法了！該死，竟然傳送到屋頂上。」褐狼人邊說邊拿出一根通體漆黑的龍頭法杖，輕輕地唸幾句咒語後，施展漂浮術把自己連同身旁的白狼人一起降落到了地面上。

　　「抱歉，抱歉。」降落到地面上後，灰靈把魔法杖收到空間戒指內，率先踏入了大門，身後，遊庵邊罵邊把魔法杖收起來，跟上灰靈的腳步。

　　兩人一前一後地繞過兩旁掛著一堆美麗的圖畫的走廊，再走上一座樓梯後，來到一個門上掛著院長室牌子的大門前，灰靈伸手敲了敲後便開門進去。

　　「你們總算來了，這下就全都到齊了。」一名身穿銀色長袍，約莫五十歲左右的虎獸人坐在一張桌子後方，一雙金色的瞳孔目不轉睛地看著剛踏進門的灰靈和遊庵。

　　而院長室內，除了院長之外，還有一名黑獅獸人和一名銀狐獸人，以及一名白狼人。

　　「院長，這個月的任務特別晚呢，都快月底了。」遊庵邊說邊走到辦公桌前面的沙發上坐下。

　　「嗯，因為這次任務是聯合國會要求的，不過任務內容實在是……」院長說邊從抽屜內拿出一個信封，並將信封遞給旁邊的白狼人。

　　「該不會任務內容很無理吧？上次讓我們去幫忙護送利文薩帝國的大臣，還得全程保護到抵達羅斯帝國，實在是……」腰懸長劍背靠著牆壁站在角落的黑獅獸人不耐煩地說著。

　　「薩魯斯，你就不能停止抱怨嗎？」房間內身穿白袍的銀狐獸人緩緩地說著，但語氣中帶著一絲的責備，「至少那次任務的報酬很多阿。」

　　「好了，好了，你們兩位就別吵了。」一旁的灰靈看不下去，趕緊出聲制止兩人進一步的鬥嘴，「白利亞斯，你總該看完了吧？」

　　「這次任務內容是要掃除絕望城裡的一個黑道組織。」被稱做白利亞斯的白狼人邊說邊把手上的信遞給灰靈，「聽說利文薩帝國也會派出一支小隊協助我們呢。」

　　「沒錯，這是任務就和白利亞斯剛剛說的一樣，我們要跟利文薩帝國一起掃除掉那個組織，你們明天早上就要出發到利文薩帝國了，今天就好好準備一下吧。」院長邊說邊起身走到灰靈身旁，把信封從灰靈手上拿了回來，並妥善地收回抽屜裡面，「灰靈，請你留下來一下，其他人可以先離開了。」

　　「院長，難道您還有什麼事情要委託我去做的嗎？」灰靈一臉困惑地看著身穿銀袍的院長。

　　「唉，這件事說來話長，你應該還記得你們上次的護送任務吧？」院長邊說邊走到辦公桌後方坐下，臉色沉了下來，「那次任務發生的事情……」

　　「您是指白利亞斯嗎……」看看院長凝重的表情，灰靈下意識地用右手緊抓著左手臂，「院長，那件事情已經過去了……」

　　作為一名隊長，作為那次任務的帶領者，灰靈自然忘不了那一次任務發生的事情，那件極為恐怖的事情。

　　「灰靈，這就是我要拜託你的事情，不要再讓白利亞斯做出那種事情了。」院長緩緩地說著，「那孩子他的魔法天賦很好，我不想讓他自毀前程，更重要的是，他跟你一樣都是一位王，可以阻止他的恐怕就只有你了。」

　　「我知道了，我會盯緊他的。」灰靈邊說邊放開緊抓著左手臂的右手，轉身走向房門，「院長，這次任務不會再有差錯了。」

　　「那就麻煩你了。」院長對著灰靈點了點頭，隨後又轉頭望向窗外。

　　「對了，院長，再過幾天就是薩魯斯的生日了，到時我們在幫他慶祝吧。」灰靈笑著邊說邊打開房門走了出去，並隨手把門帶上。

　　走出院長室後，灰靈迅速的步出國務院，在大門口左右張望一下後，從空間戒指內取出白色的魔法杖，低聲呢喃幾句後，身影越來越淡，隨後出現在一座墓園內。

　　「你都一定要直接瞬移到別人身邊嗎？」灰靈剛把魔法杖收起來，身旁一顆樹後面就走出一名身穿白色長袍的白狼人。

　　「唉呀，這不算旁邊吧？」看看臉色平靜的白狼人，灰靈淡淡地笑著，「看來你常常來這呢。」

　　白狼人沒有回答灰靈的話，靜靜地看著兩座墓碑，一陣秋風吹得兩人的長袍烈烈作響。

　　「白利亞斯，我……」看看沉默不語的白狼人，再看看他眼前的兩座墓碑，灰靈的話還沒說完，就被白利亞斯出聲打斷。

　　「是因為上次任務的事情嗎？我應該已經道歉過了。」白利亞斯平靜地說著，一雙眼仍然看著墓碑，「灰靈，你會恨我嗎？」

　　「你阿……」灰靈邊說邊往白利亞斯頭上捶了一下，接著不管對方驚訝的表情，直接把他抱緊，「我們可是朋友阿，我怎麼可能恨你阿？」

　　「是嗎？朋友阿……」白利亞斯看著抱緊自己的灰靈淡淡地笑著，「那這次的任務也要麻煩你關照啦，灰靈隊長。」

　　「那當然，我們回去吧，我想去幫薩魯斯買生日禮物呢。」灰靈邊說邊放開白利亞斯，從空間戒指內取出魔法杖，準備施展傳送魔法。

　　「你的空間魔法沒問題嗎？遊庵說你們來得時候，被你傳送到國務院的屋頂上。」白利亞斯邊說邊下意識地後退一步，一臉不安地看著灰靈。

　　「放心啦，我可是有練習過的。」灰靈不等白利亞斯拒絕，伸手把他拉了過來，接著施展傳送魔法，一陣白光閃過之後，兩人憑空消失。

　　隔天一早，灰靈一行五個人已經在國務院後院裡的傳送魔法陣，等著魔法陣啟動。

　　「真是稀奇阿，難得遊庵沒睡過頭。」身穿白色長袍的灰靈邊說邊走向遊庵，「該不會又是請白利亞斯去叫你吧？」

　　「灰靈，請你離我遠點，我不想剛睡醒就被你纏著。」遊庵邊說往旁邊的白利亞斯靠過去，似乎想避開灰靈的糾纏。

　　「真是的，隊長關心一下隊員是應該的阿，你說是不是阿，埃爾法。」看看彷彿見鬼一樣閃到一邊的遊庵，灰靈無奈地看向埃爾法。

　　「你那個叫做關心過度了！」一旁的薩魯斯看不下去，不耐煩地說著，「該出發了吧，傳送魔法陣啟動了。」

　　薩魯斯一說完，便率先踏入傳送魔法陣，而遊庵和埃爾法也迅速跟上，恨不得離灰靈越遠越好。

　　「嘖嘖，這年頭隊長真是難當阿。」看看一個個像是逃命般衝入傳送魔法陣的隊員，灰靈搖搖頭。

　　「我們走吧。」白利亞斯邊說邊走到了灰靈身旁，示意他走在自己前面先踏入傳送魔法陣。

　　「白利亞斯，還是你最了解我了！」灰靈邊說邊張開雙手想抱白利亞斯，卻被對方一腳踢入傳送魔法陣。

　　「這傢伙是哪根筋不對阿？」看看身影消失在傳送魔法陣裡的灰靈，白利亞斯無奈地說著，接著踏入了魔法陣內。

　　利文薩帝國的國務院後方，一座魔法陣發出一團白光，緊跟著，兩名年輕的狼獸人一前一後從裡頭踏出。

　　「白利亞斯，你竟然踢我，我們不是朋友嗎？」灰靈邊說邊裝可憐地靠向白利亞斯，卻被一旁的遊庵捶了一下頭。

　　「別鬧了，都已經到這了。」遊庵丟下這句話，便跟上前方的埃爾法跟薩魯斯。

　　而白利亞斯只是笑笑地著看了灰靈一眼，也跟在遊庵身後，一起踏入利文薩帝國的國務院。

　　一踏入國務院，灰靈立刻就變回隊長應有的穩重和冷靜，走在四人的前方，經過幾個轉角踏上一道樓梯後，出現在他們眼前的是兩旁掛著一幅幅美麗地畫像，和昂貴的藝術品的長廊，長廊的盡頭是一扇紅色的對開門。

　　「我們進去吧。」灰靈無視兩旁的畫像和花瓶等藝術品，直接帶著眾人走到盡頭，伸手在門上敲了幾下，接著便開門進去。

　　「歡迎你們來到利文薩帝國，我是國務院院長曼德拉。」灰靈一行剛踏入院長室，一名身穿黑色長袍的中年男子就出聲歡迎，屋內還有五名年紀相差不多的青年。

　　「我是小隊隊長灰靈，這一次來到貴國的絕望城裡執行任務，還得麻煩你們關照了。」灰靈邊說邊走上前和院長曼德拉握了握手。

　　「辛苦你們了，這位是我的小兒子羅伯特，他會負責帶領他的小隊協助你們完成任務的。」曼德拉淡淡地笑著，並介紹旁邊一個三角臉的黑髮青年給灰靈。
　　「我是灰靈，請多指教了。」灰靈轉身走向他，並伸出了右手，但對方卻只是輕輕地點了點頭。

　　「你們就隨意的在城內晃晃吧，任務在傍晚開始，到時就在絕望城入口會合吧。」曼德拉走到灰靈的身旁伸手拍了拍他的肩膀。

　　「我知道了，那就傍晚見了，羅伯特。」灰靈面帶笑容的看著羅伯特，但是，對方的反應依舊一樣冷淡。

　　「別人跟你打招呼，你也該回應一下吧？」一旁的白利亞斯終於看不下去，沉聲說道。

　　「好了，好了，我們走吧。」灰靈邊說邊趕緊上前制止白利亞斯，並打開門把他推出去，「不好意思，那我們先離開了。」

　　而埃爾法無奈地看了看遊庵和薩魯斯後，而兩人也隨後跟上離開了房間，一直到他們走出國務院，並抵達安排好的飯店房間後，白利亞斯才打破沉默。

　　「灰靈，為什麼不讓我繼續說下去，你也看到那人類的態度了。」白利亞斯緩緩地說著，一雙黃色的瞳孔緊緊盯著灰靈。

　　「白利亞斯，我們是來出任務的，不必要惹無謂的麻煩。」灰靈平靜地說著，一雙眼也目不轉睛地看著白利亞斯。

　　「白利亞斯，算了吧，你也知道灰靈的個性。」一旁的埃爾法上前說著，「先休息一下吧，傍晚還得出任務。」

　　埃爾法上前打圓場後，灰靈和白利亞斯才把目光從對方身上移開，白利亞斯走回自己的床，坐在上面後，從空間戒指內取出一本書開始閱讀，而灰靈則是躺在自己的床上，默默地看著天花板。

　　「我出去晃一下好了，要不要我順便帶點吃的還是紀念品之類的回來？」似乎是覺得在房間內無聊，遊庵邊問邊走向房門，並在門前停了下來。

　　「我跟你去好了，剛好可以買些書籍。」白利亞斯把手上的書本收進空間戒指後，起身走向門口，「灰靈，你要一起來嗎？」

　　「不用了，我想睡一下，麻煩你幫我買些歷史書籍好了。」灰靈躺在床上望著白利亞斯說著，「不用買太多，買個兩本大概就夠了。」

　　「埃爾法跟薩魯斯，你們呢？」白利亞斯把目光一樣房內的另外兩人，而遊庵則是先踏出了房間。

　　「我跟埃爾法都沒什麼需要買的東西，你們記得早點回來阿。」站在窗戶前方望著窗外的薩魯絲淡淡地說著。

　　「那晚點見了。」白利亞斯邊說邊踏出了房間，並順手把門給帶上。
　　「灰靈，這樣好嗎？要是白利亞斯惹出什麼事的話？」埃爾法望著躺在床上的灰靈。

　　「我相信他，所以我才會讓他跟遊庵出去。」灰靈平靜地說著，「我們都是朋友不是嗎？相信朋友是理所當然的。」

　　「真不知道怎麼說，你的個性真是……」看看彷彿事不關己的灰靈，埃爾法搖搖頭，繼續拿著遙控器轉著電視頻道。

　　下午時分，熱鬧非凡的利文薩帝國大街上，兩名身穿白袍的狼人在大街上走著，似乎由於周圍都是人類的關係，兩人在人群中非常醒目。

　　「你竟然買了這麼多書阿？難不成買書的錢你要報公帳？」遊庵邊說邊看著白利亞斯手上的書本。

　　「我自己買四本，灰靈要我幫他買兩本，所以也才六本而已，不算多啦。」白利亞斯用沒拿出的手從長袍內拿出一張羊皮紙，「姆，總共花了一千五百枚紫晶幣阿，讓灰靈去處理好了。」

　　「真搞不懂你們兩個，竟然這麼喜歡看書。」看看一臉正經的白利亞斯，遊庵搖搖頭，繼續跟在他身旁走著。

　　兩人經過一個又一個的路口，最後在一個十字路口右轉，走進一條人煙稀少的小路內，似乎打算走捷徑，盡快趕回飯店內。

　　「白利亞斯……」遊庵一邊走一邊緩緩地叫著白利亞斯的名字，而眼神變得銳利起來。

　　「我知道。」白利亞斯似乎也察覺到異樣，把手上的書本都收進空間戒指內後，取出一根白色的魔法杖，「都出來吧，沒必要躲躲藏藏的。」

　　「哼，想不到西邊的獸人竟然會來到這裡呢……」一名流氓模樣的男子從一旁的暗巷內走出，不懷好意地看著遊庵和白利亞斯，「不想受傷的話，把你們身上的錢跟寶物都交出來，當然也包括你手上那根魔法杖。」

　　隨著男子的話，兩旁的暗巷也都接二連三的冒出一些心懷不軌的人，有些人手中更是握著短刀和長劍等武器，一雙眼貪婪地打量著遊庵和白利亞斯。

　　「白利亞斯，不需要用到魔法杖吧？」看看握著半人高的魔法杖的白利亞斯，遊庵笑了笑，隨後冷冷地看了看手持簡單武器的流氓，「對付這些垃圾，只要空手就夠了。」

　　「該死的傢伙，下地獄吧！」一名手持巨劍的彪形大漢邊吼邊向遊庵撲了過去，雙手握著巨劍從上往下砍。

　　「哼，亡靈創生。」遊庵側身躲過對方的巨劍，右手緊緊抓住對方的臉，隨後低聲呢喃幾句，腳下冒出一個詭異地黑色魔法陣，散發出一陣陣黑霧，「成為我的僕人吧。」

　　啊……

　　一陣慘叫聲過後，彪形大漢渾身的肌肉迅速腐爛，眨眼就成為了一具失去意識的殭屍。

　　「該死的暗黑法師，一起上！快！」看看臉色冰冷的遊庵，看看恭敬地站在他身旁的殭屍，帶頭的男子又驚又怒，拔出鋒利的長劍後，揮手下令眾人出擊，「劍刃風暴！去死，去死吧！」

　　「哦，高級大劍師的實力阿，可惜，我是個即將踏入聖階的魔導師……」看看撲過來的眾人，遊庵冷冷地笑著，揚手發出一個黑色的魔法罩擋住眾人的攻擊後，低聲呢喃起來，「亡魂毒霧。」

　　一陣詭異的黑霧以遊庵為中心向外擴張，幾名衝在前面的流氓首當其中，吸入幾口後立刻就渾身潰爛，被侵蝕成一具僵屍或骷髏，並反過來攻擊其他人。

　　「救命，救命阿！」

　　「快逃阿！」

　　看看幾名手持武器的殭屍和骷髏，剩下的流氓紛紛丟下手中的武器，轉身狂奔，恨不得盡快逃離這個地方。

　　「好了，你們要去哪呢？」看看驚恐之下四處逃竄的流氓，一旁遲遲未出手的白利亞斯終於動手，邊說邊加持魔力到手上的魔法杖，輕輕地呢喃起來，「空間壓縮。」

　　幾名流氓所在之處的地方，空氣一陣陣扭曲，重力突然加重了十幾倍，眾人「啪」的一聲，狠狠地摔到地上，連動根手指都極為困難。

　　「永別了。」看看動彈不得的流氓，白利亞斯揮揮手，瞬間就把重力加大到二十倍，重力範圍內的人紛紛被壓成一張張肉餅。

　　「真是殘忍呢……」一旁的遊庵隨意地揮揮手把剩下亡靈消滅掉後，走到白利亞斯身旁。

　　「快走吧，等等有人來就麻煩了。」白利亞斯看都不看地上的屍體一眼，邊說邊把魔法杖收進空間戒指，接著轉身離去，而遊庵也跟上他的腳步。

　　兩人回到飯店後，灰靈等人也已經準備離開飯店，前往絕望城和羅伯特的小隊會合，並一起執行任務。

　　「諾，你的歷史書。」白利亞斯邊說邊從空間戒指內拿出兩本厚重的書籍地給灰靈，「這次買書總共花了一千五百枚紫晶幣，記得報公帳阿。」

　　「謝啦，我當然會報公帳的。」把兩本厚重的書收進空間戒指內後，灰靈賊賊地笑了笑，看得一旁的三人很無言。

　　一行人再三確定沒有任何東西遺漏在房間內後，一起離開了房間，而灰靈則是先到櫃檯辦理退房手續，其他人則是先步出了飯店大門。

　　「好了，我們出發吧。」灰靈走出飯店大門後，目光緊緊地望著絕望城的廢棄大樓群。

　　在灰靈的率領下，一行人很快的就抵達絕望城，而羅伯特的小隊已經全副武裝地站在絕望城入口旁，似乎早已抵達許久。

　　「不好意思，你們等很久了吧？」灰靈邊說邊上前向羅伯特的小隊打招呼，但隊長羅伯特依舊是一臉冷淡，只有另一名金髮的青年上前和灰靈握了握手。

　　「抱歉，我們隊長就是這樣，我叫做塞卡隆，副隊長，請多指教了。」

　　「嗯，請多指教。」灰靈笑著和名叫塞卡隆的副隊長握了握手，「我們進去吧，早點把任務執行完早點回去交差啦。」

　　和其餘的隊員簡單客套幾句後，灰靈帶著白利亞斯跟其餘四人率先踏入絕望城入口，而羅伯特的小隊緊隨其後，但眼前的景象卻讓他們極為震驚。

　　剛走進入口沒多久，前方的一座小廣場上滿地鮮血和殘肢碎體，一具具的屍體七橫八豎地躺在地上，但沒有一具屍體是完整的。

　　「這……這是怎麼回事？」站在灰靈身旁的塞卡隆慌張地說著。

　　「看來有人比我們早一步殲滅了這個組織。」灰靈平靜地說著，並走到其中一具屍體旁邊，稍微翻找了一下，取出一塊黃色的令牌，「黃虎組織，果然沒錯。」

　　「他們的首領的屍體，就躺在廣場的正中央呢……」白利亞斯邊說邊指了指灰靈前方不遠處的一具黃毛虎獸人的屍體。

　　「既然他們已經被別人消滅了，我們就回去吧。」遊庵懶洋洋地說著，正想轉身離開，卻有一股強大的能量波動席捲而來。

　　「這種能量波動……怎麼會……」白利亞斯驚恐地迅速從空間戒指內取出魔法杖，而灰靈、埃爾法和遊庵也都迅速拿出自己的魔法杖，一旁的薩魯斯也拔出鋒利的長劍。

　　「快，結陣！」

　　塞卡隆的小隊在隊長羅伯特的指揮下，迅速列好陣行，三名手持長劍的武士在前，兩名魔法師在後，而兩名魔法師也聯手施展出一個黯淡無光的魔法護罩。

　　「光之王以及風之王阿？不錯，怪不得敢踏入這裡。」強大的能量波動瞬間消失後，眾人前方半空中的空氣一陣扭曲，一名身穿黑袍的黑毛老狼人從虛空中走出，光線一到他的身邊就被吸了進去，消失的無影無蹤。

　　「你是誰？究竟想做什？」灰靈冷靜地問著半空中的黑毛老狼人，左手緊緊握著白色的魔法杖。

　　「我是誰並不重要，不過我不會對你們動手，請你們快點離開吧。」黑毛老狼人笑著看了看灰靈等人，再把目光移向羅伯特的小隊時，臉色變得極為冰冷，「哼，還有人類阿？好，很好，你們就給這些垃圾陪葬吧。」

　　聽到黑毛老狼人的這番話，羅伯特小隊的兩名魔法師更是注入更大的魔力到魔法護罩上，三名武士也盡全力股盪渾身的鬥氣，鋒利的長劍籠罩在一團紅光內。

　　「你們在做什麼？快逃阿，你們不是他的對手的！」看看似乎想堅守不退的羅伯特小隊，灰靈又驚又怒，大聲喊道：「該死，快跑阿你們！」

　　「來不及了……空間壓縮。」黑毛老狼人冷哼一聲，右手輕輕一揮，羅伯特小隊的成員瞬間就「啪」的一聲狠狠摔到地上，一陣詭異的聲音過後，包括隊長羅伯特在內，五名成員全都被壓成一片片肉餅，血肉模糊，白花花的腦漿也噴了出來。

　　「為什麼？為什麼要殺了他們？」看看血肉模糊的屍體，想起剛剛才認識的塞卡隆，灰靈暴怒，整座廣場的風狂亂了起來。

　　「你們也想反抗嗎……」黑毛老狼人冷冷地看著手握魔法杖的灰靈，「風之王，請你了解一點，就算成為一名王，但是你本身的實力還只是個高級魔導師而已，根本不能將王鏈那恐怖的力量完全發揮出來。」

　　隨著黑毛老狼人的話，一股無邊的威壓散發出去，讓灰靈等人渾身一震，行動艱難，就連要踏出一步也都極為困難。

　　「我很很遺憾，竟然就這麼毀了一群這麼有天份的獸人。」黑毛老狼人邊說邊搖搖頭，右手隨意地一揮，一道無聲無息的吶喊波浪般的散發出去。

　　「啊！我的頭……」薩魯斯丟下手裡的長劍，抱著頭在地上打滾，臉色極為痛苦。

　　「靈魂攻擊？」看看紛紛抱頭慘叫的灰靈等人，一旁遊庵渾身一震，呢喃片刻後，揚手發出一個黑色的魔法護罩，儘可能地隔絕對方的靈魂攻擊。

　　「暗黑魔法護罩？竟然會遇上一名暗黑法師……」看看黑霧瀰漫的魔法護罩，再看看竭力支撐住魔法護罩的遊庵，黑毛老狼人讚賞地點點頭，右手輕輕一揮，停止了靈魂攻擊。

　　「白利亞斯、灰靈、埃爾法還有薩魯斯……」看看一動不動地躺在地上的眾人，遊庵的心如刀割，黑氣瀰漫的魔法護罩也隨之煙消雲散。

　　「我沒有殺他們，接下來的這些話我只對你一個人說。」看看無助的遊庵，再看看倒在一旁的其他人，黑毛老狼人平靜地說著，「我是托拉斯智囊團的大長老德斯威爾，你想繼續修練高階暗黑魔法的話，就帶著那位光之王一起加入我們吧，你有五天的時間考慮。」

　　說完話後，黑毛老狼人輕輕地呢喃起來，右手一揮，向灰靈等人施展還原術，隨後詭異地憑空消失，留下了身穿白袍的遊庵。

　　利文薩帝國的國務院病房內，白利亞斯率先醒了過來，看看潔白無瑕的天花板，再看看坐在病床旁邊的遊庵，「這裡是哪裡？」

　　「這是利文薩帝國的醫院，這次任務算是失敗了吧……院長已經趕過來跟那位曼德拉院長協商了。」遊庵平靜地說著，「你沒事了吧？」

　　「算是吧……」白利亞斯緩緩地坐起身來，轉身面對著遊庵，「那個所謂托拉斯智囊團的大長老……你想要加入他們嗎？」

　　「你……你不是昏過去了？」看看平靜的白利亞斯，遊庵不可置信地問著，「你聽到了他的話？」

　　「算是吧，當時還沒完全昏過去……」白利亞斯淡淡地笑了笑，「遊庵，加入他們吧，為了達到更高的境界。」

　　「嗯，加入他們吧。」看看下定決心的白利亞斯，再看看他身後依舊還沒醒來的其他人，遊庵點點頭。


待續。

----------


## 冥月

唔……
咳咳~
這章也死了不少呢……
呃，灰靈的空間跳躍還真有意思呢……
房頂啊 
咳咳咳……

期待下一章
唔……

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

to阿月：

呵呵，這幾章的確都死很多人呢，不過這章是灰靈的回憶XD

姆，總不能叫一個專修風系魔法的去搞空間傳送吧？

請期待下篇。

----------


## 逍月

哈，還蠻喜歡灰靈的個性的......
輕浮很有趣。（笑）

不過蒼這篇好像比較血腥？

重點是，為啥大長老只邀請遊庵跟白利亞斯啊？
當時風之王在場，應該也要順道帶走吧？

----------


## 夢境之狼雪克

這章死的人數跟前面比以上小巫見大巫了(?)

突然回憶起灰靈已前回憶

托拉斯智囊團的大長老只邀請遊庵跟白利亞斯?

好偏心!!為何不把整個灰靈的小隊邀過去XD

期待下篇...

----------


## 靜炎

喝…呼…慢一點啊！累死我了。

花了將盡兩個月，終於！終於看到一個段落了。嘻嘻

真是對不起啊！來晚了。

進入正題。

灰靈以前原來也是白目一個啊！哈哈

不過…全文看來，灰風好像是主角耶！

啊蒼出現的次數沒有灰風的多。好奇怪喔！

明明是啊蒼自己的故事，怎麼變成灰風是主角了呢？

看看接下來的發展，看會不會有啊蒼的生世。（廢話！一定會有的嘛！

期待下一章囉！嘻嘻^^

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

to阿炎：

呵呵，以主角來說的話，灰風是正派主角，而蒼我是反派主角，

不過故事的第一主角當初設定是灰風，蒼我算是第二主角吧XD

灰靈年輕時的確有點白目~哈哈(被打

想知道蒼我的身世阿，後面的章節會有的。

請期待下篇。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

to雪克跟逍月：

阿阿，真是抱歉，這麼晚才回覆你們。

大長老為何只邀請白利亞斯跟遊庵阿....

嘿嘿，下一篇應該會提到吧~(被打

請期待下篇。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第四十四章：風VS光，顛峰對決，分道揚鑣 


　　在利文薩帝國的國務院內休養幾天後，灰靈一行人總算恢復，五人收拾行囊後，來到國務院後方的傳送魔法陣，一群身穿銀色長袍的魔法師忙來忙去，似乎準備啟動魔法陣。

　　「呼，總算可以回去了。」遊庵邊說邊伸了個懶腰，隨後地上拔了根綠色的草根叼在嘴裡。

　　等待幾分鐘後，一座中型地傳送魔法陣終於撘建完成，散發出一陣陣能量波和銀色光芒，幾人對看一眼後，先後踏入了傳送魔法陣，眨眼就消失在草地上，直接傳送到了德拉斯帝國國務院後方的傳送魔法陣。

　　眾人一踏出傳送魔法陣，幾名身穿白袍的獸人就上前把傳送魔法陣拆除掉，並妥善地收到一名中年獅人的空間戒指裡面。

　　「你們先回家吧，我先去見院長。」灰靈邊說邊率先走向國務院的後門，伸手推開後直接踏了進去，並把門關上。

　　「姆，搞什麼阿，這傢伙吃錯藥不成？」看看頭也不回地走入國務院的灰靈，遊庵搖搖頭，隨後意味深長地看向身旁的白利亞斯。

　　「遊庵，要不要去酒館晃晃？」一旁的薩魯斯邊說邊上前拍拍遊庵的肩膀，看得一旁的埃爾法直搖頭。

　　「改天吧，我跟白利亞斯還有事情，先走啦。」遊庵淡淡地笑了笑，走到白利亞斯的身旁，後者從空間戒指內取出白色的魔法杖，低聲呢喃幾句後，兩人詭異地憑空消失，留下一絲若有若無的魔力波動。

　　而剩下的薩魯斯和埃爾法對看一眼後，乾脆一起到城內的酒館喝幾杯，並到處閒逛一下。

　　國務院院長室內，灰靈臉色沉重地坐在沙發上，而身穿銀色長袍的虎獸人院長坐在辦公桌後面，同樣也臉色沉重。

　　「灰靈，算了吧，人死不能復生，別再自責了。」身穿銀袍的院長緩緩地說著，「面對那種級別的強者，就算你的小隊人在多也不太可能全身而退。」

　　坐在沙發上的灰靈依舊一語不發，仍然望著鋪著紅色地毯的地板，雙手拖著下巴。

　　「唉，你這孩子就跟你父親一樣呢……」看看似乎魂不守舍的灰風，院長輕輕地嘆了口氣，「快重新振作吧，以後還是得出任務呢。」

　　「院長，我……我想請你幫我做修練。」一直沉默的灰靈終於開口，「呼」的一聲站了起來，一雙眼緊緊盯著院長，「我想要變得更強，這樣才能保護我的親人和夥伴以及日後保護這國家的所有國民！」

　　「是嗎……好，明天開始就來吧。」看看重新振作的灰靈，院長讚賞地點點頭，「現在想想，你也快踏入聖階了，我就幫你加把勁吧。」

　　「謝謝院長。」灰靈邊說邊恭敬地向院長行禮，「院長，能不能請你也幫白利亞斯他們一起修練呢？」

　　「這倒是沒問題，只要他們有時間且答應的話。」看著彷彿得到豐厚的禮物般的灰靈，院長笑了笑。

　　「那我先走了，明天見了。」灰靈轉身走向門口，伸手打開房門後，走了出去並順手把門給關上。

　　利文薩帝國境內，一處偏遠且破舊的別院裡，兩名身穿白袍的狼獸人正與一名身穿黑袍的中年豹獸人討論著事情。

　　「這是大長老指派給你們兩位的任務，請務必在十天之內完成。」身穿黑袍的豹獸人邊說邊拿了一張羊皮紙以及兩本黑色的小冊子遞給白利亞斯，「還有這是暗黑魔法以及空間魔法修練的一些指引，是我們的二長老親自寫的，希望兩位能盡快突破到聖階。」

　　「奧索爾大人，請替我們向大長老表達謝意，我們不會辜負他的期望的。」接過羊皮紙和小冊子後，白利亞斯右手撫胸恭敬地說著。

　　「很好，十天後，我在這等你們的好消息。」看看恭敬地白利亞斯，再看看一旁已經忍不住翻閱小冊子的遊庵，中年豹獸人讚賞地點點頭，不由得佩服大長老看人的眼光，接著從身上的黑色長袍裡取出一幅傳送捲軸展開後，踏入傳送門離去，留下一臉興奮的遊庵和白利亞斯。

　　「我們走吧，有機會在研究這兩本小冊子。」白利亞斯邊說邊把小冊子妥善地收進身上穿的白色長袍，接著從空間戒指內取出一根白色的魔法杖，低聲呢喃幾句後，帶著遊庵一起消失的無影無蹤。

　　接下來幾天，灰靈便和埃爾法兩人每天準時找院長報到，開始從早到晚的修煉課程，而薩魯斯則是有空才會過去和兩人一起修煉。

　　「灰靈，最近怎麼都沒看到白利亞斯和遊庵？」趁著修煉中途休息的時間，埃爾法把這幾天的疑惑都說了出來。

　　「誰知道，八成他們兩個又躲起來修練了，以前也發生過這種事情。」灰靈不以為然地說著，「突然消失了兩個多月，回來就從初級大魔法師進階到高級大魔法師，鬼知道他們到底是用了什麼方法修練。」

　　「算了，不管他們了，等等再繼續修練吧。」埃爾法無奈地搖搖頭，繼續閉目養神。

　　忙著修煉的兩人絲毫不覺白利亞斯以及遊庵已經開始進行一連串瘋狂地任務。

　　距離德拉斯帝國幾千里外的幽暗沼澤，一群人正在沼澤地中佔地不多的草地紮營休息，三名腰配長劍的重甲騎士在帳篷旁巡邏，幾名身穿白袍的魔法師和一名穿著紅袍的魔法師則是圍著架起來的火堆談天說地。

　　「奧姆布拉大人，這一次得到傳說中的牙之王鏈，回去聖城後相信大人很快就可以晉升成紅衣總幹部了。」一名身穿白袍的年輕魔法師對著一旁身穿紅袍的紅衣魔法師說著。

　　「嘿嘿，就是，傳說中的王鏈阿，副會長大人一定會讓大人您升官的。」另一名中年魔法師在旁出聲附和。

　　這一次被聯合國會指派到幽暗沼澤出任務，目的就是為了尋找傳說中的牙之王鏈，只要找到了這件神器，不僅帶隊的紅衣幹部會升官，說不定就連他們這幾個護會法師和護會騎士也能一併獲得好處。

　　「好了，在這休息一晚後明天一早立刻就返回聖城，大家可別偷懶阿。」被稱作奧姆布拉的紅衣幹部輕聲說道，接著起身走回中間的帳篷內。

　　而圍著火堆坐著的幾名魔法師依舊繼續談天說地，對他們來說，營地的周圍已經被佈下強力的魔法陣，再加上三名有高級劍師實力的重甲騎士巡邏，基本上安全已經無需多慮。

　　而這時再附近巡邏的三名重甲騎士也紛紛停止巡邏，來到火堆旁和魔法師們談天，絲毫不覺附近的樹林裡突然憑空出現了兩個人影。

　　「嘖嘖，想不到聯合國會的傢伙連一點警覺性都沒有阿？」看看毫無警覺心的幾名小隊成員，一名身穿白袍的褐狼人淡淡地說著。

　　「遊庵，動手吧，一個不留，全都殺了，目標是那組牙之王鏈。」一旁的同樣身穿白袍的白狼人冷冷地說著，雙手手腕慢慢浮現出一組精緻的銀色手環，上面刻滿密密麻麻的符文。

　　「正好拿他們來試試看新的暗黑魔法。」名叫遊庵的褐狼人冷冷地笑著，從空間戒指內拿出一根通體漆黑的龍頭法杖，輕輕地呢喃起來。

　　隨著遊庵吐出的音節，兩人的前方慢慢出現一團濃重的黑霧，緊跟著，一具具的手持大刀的骷髏和殭屍等亡靈緩緩地從黑霧中現出身影，甚至還有幾名騎著骨馬的亡靈騎士。

　　「給我殺得一個不留！」吐出最後一個音節後，遊庵揮手下令眾多的亡靈出擊。

　　帶頭的幾名亡魂騎士一聲暴喝後，挺起沉重的玄鐵長槍率先衝了出去，手持大刀或者弓箭的骷髏和殭屍則隨後跟上。

　　「該死，哪來那麼多的亡靈，結陣，快！」

　　由於是沼澤地帶，高聳的樹木不多，眾多亡靈一衝出藏身的樹林，立刻就被聯合國會的士兵發現。

　　「爆裂火球，給我燒！」在紅衣幹部奧姆布拉的指揮下，幾名身穿白袍的魔法師紛紛念動咒語，揚手發出一顆顆爆裂火球。

　　而身披重甲的騎士則是翻身騎上高大的戰馬，手中握著沉重的長槍或者是長劍，在魔法師的掩護下殺入敵陣，和眾多亡靈廝殺起來。

　　「劍刃風暴！」一名滿頭金髮的騎士手持鋒利的長劍，一揮就是一大片犀利的劍刃，眨眼就把幾名靠前的殭屍砍成碎片。

　　「嘿嘿，來的好！」看看迅速結陣並爆發出驚人戰鬥力的聯合國會的魔法師和重甲騎士，遊庵冷冷地笑了笑，再次握著龍頭法杖輕輕地呢喃，「亡靈毒霧！」

　　隨著遊庵的一聲暴喝，眾多亡靈身上開始冒出一團團詭異的綠色毒霧，而眾多的亡靈的戰鬥力似乎往上翻了數倍。

　　原本，幾名手持大刀的殭屍一起上也不一定可以和騎著戰馬的重甲騎士殺得平分秋色，但現在，雙方單兵的作戰能力已經不相上下！

　　「該死，神聖護盾！」看看在已經居於下風的幾名重甲騎士，紅衣幹部又驚又怒，揮手給三名騎士加持神聖護盾，並施展還原術。

　　下令魔法師全力支援三名重甲騎士後，紅衣幹部奧姆布拉正想親自出手，但身後的空氣傳來一陣漣漪，一名手持金色光槍的白袍狼人瞬間出現在他身後，鋒利的光槍往前一捅，直接刺破他的心臟。

　　「啊，你是……」被刺破心臟的瞬間，意識徹底模糊地瞬間，生命力徹底消逝的剎那，紅衣幹部心中突然出現了一絲明悟，隱約猜到了這名白狼人真正的身分。右手下意識地掐起一個手印，可惜，一道魔法傳信還來不及發出，腦海就傳來一陣鑽心地劇痛，隨即徹底失去了知覺。

　　「下一個地方，哈瑪斯大雪山，走。」把紅衣幹部空間戒指裡的牙之王鏈取出來，並妥善收好後，白利亞斯張開一幅魔法地圖，在埃文斯森林東北方的一座山峰上用鵝毛筆畫了一個紅色的大圈。

　　白利亞斯剛把魔法地圖收起來，遊庵便張開一幅古怪地黑色傳送捲軸，一陣黑光過後，兩人便憑空消失，留下國會成員的屍體和自生自滅的亡靈。

　　十天之後，白利亞斯和遊庵等人回到德拉斯帝國境內一座距離城市偏遠的別院內，準備和黑袍豹獸人呈報任務結果，但他們沒想到的是，神龍不見擺尾的托拉斯智囊團大長老德斯威爾也親自到場。

　　「嘿嘿，好，很好，牙之王鏈和霜之王鏈。」接過白利亞斯遞上來的兩組王鏈後，大長老德斯威爾大聲說道，對白利亞斯和遊庵的實力更加欣賞，「兩位從今以後就是我的親傳弟子了，這是我們的暗黑令牌，有困難隨時可以到絕望城來。」

　　「謝謝導師。」白利亞斯邊說邊恭敬地接下大長老德斯威爾的暗黑令牌，「導師，不知道還有沒有什麼任務可以讓我和遊庵去執行？」

　　「暫時沒了，你和遊庵就維持現況，過你們原本的生活，有任務的話我會通知你們的。」看看恭敬的白利亞斯和遊庵，大長老德斯威爾點點頭，沉吟片刻後繼續說道，「接下來我會離開米爾加特大陸一段時間，這段時間你們兩位就繼續修練，以及找機會奪取轟之王鏈。」

　　「是，謝謝導師。」白利亞斯右手撫胸行禮後，在原地目送大長老德斯威爾和黑袍豹獸人離去。

　　把暗黑令牌收進空間戒指內後，白利亞斯拿出白色的魔法杖輕聲呢喃幾句，一陣白光閃過之後，身影越來越淡，眨眼就出現在德拉斯帝國的國務院門口。

　　「你們兩位總算出現了，這十天到底消失到哪去啦？」白利亞斯剛把魔法杖收進空間戒指，埃爾法的聲音便從他們後方傳來。

　　「沒什麼啦，到南方去晃晃而已。」遊庵邊說邊走到埃爾法的前方，「難道在我跟白利亞斯消失的這十天內，院長有指派任務嗎？」

　　「當然沒有，院長給了我們半個月的假期。」埃爾法搖搖頭，沉吟片刻後，繼續說道，「你們兩個該不會也是要請院長幫你們修練吧？」

　　修練？

　　遊庵一臉困惑地看向身後的白利亞斯，發現對方也用同樣的表情看向自己後，隨即開口問著埃爾法，「院長哪時候開始幫你們修練的？」

　　「十天之前，從你們消失的那一天開始，灰靈跟我算是每天都來報到，薩魯斯則是偶爾才來。」埃爾法邊說邊繞過遊庵，走向國務院的大門，「你們要就一起來吧。」

　　「嘿嘿，剛好玩了十天後也得好好修練了。」遊庵笑了笑，意味深長地看了白利亞斯一眼，而後者點了一下頭，跟在埃爾法後方踏入國務院。

　　遵照著托拉斯智囊團的大長老德斯威爾的指示，白利亞斯和遊庵繼續原本的生活，和夥伴一起修煉，一起出任務，以及一起打鬧。

　　很快的，二十年的時間眨眼就一晃而過，這一天，熱鬧非凡的德拉斯帝國王宮內，眾多的貴族和大臣全都聚集在這裡，有人高舉著酒杯談天說地；有人不停地吃著長桌上豐盛的餐點，一些貴族夫人們則是互相交流八卦議題。

　　宮殿最裡面的王座上，坐著一名年老的華服老狼人，右手握著一根金色的權杖，正與身旁一名身穿銀袍、年紀和他相差不多的虎獸人談話，接著看了一眼虎獸人身旁的銀狐獸人。

　　「好了，請各位安靜一下，王位繼承儀式馬上就要開始了。」一名司儀裝扮的銀狐獸人在獸王的示意下走到長桌的前方，對著眾人喊道。

　　銀狐獸人的語音剛落，一名披著紅色斗篷，腰懸長劍的灰狼人就從一旁走出，恭敬地走到獸王面前單腳跪下。

　　「灰靈，你願意付出你的一切用來保護你的親朋好友以及德拉斯帝國的國民嗎？」年老的獸王緩緩地走到跪在地上的灰靈面前，手中捧著一頂鑲崁著許多寶石的金色王冠。

　　「父王大人，我願意。」灰靈沉穩且恭敬地說著，「即使犧牲性命也在所不惜。」

　　「好，起來吧，灰靈，從今以後你就是德拉斯帝國的國王了。」年老的獸王邊說邊把王冠戴到灰靈頭上，隨後向旁邊退了一步。

　　「是。」灰靈緩緩地起身，右手撫胸向他的父親行禮後，在埃爾法的陪同下，緩緩走上王座，並轉身面向宮殿內的眾人，「在我的國家裡，如果有人辛苦工作但卻不能養家活口，那就是我的過錯；如果在我的指揮下，有任何一名勇士英勇殺敵而遭遇慘敗，那麼，那就是我的過錯！」

　　安靜，一片安靜，安靜到連一根細小的針掉落上地上的聲音都能聽見。

　　「以後，我們將守衛我們神聖的家園，並讓全國的國民都能見證到我們德拉斯帝國的輝煌！」灰靈邊說邊讓王鏈浮出手腕上，就在那瞬間，一陣銀光將灰靈整個人籠罩起來。

　　「各位，請舉起你們的酒杯，敬我們的新獸王！」一旁身穿銀袍的國務院院長高舉手中的酒杯大聲喊道，而在場的眾人也紛紛舉起酒杯，一起向灰靈敬酒。

　　狂歡，徹夜的狂歡！

　　當晚，德拉斯帝國的首都巴達克城一片沸騰，人們徹夜不眠，醉人的酒香飄散到每一個角落，發自內心的笑聲，傳達到每一間房屋內。

　　巴達克城內的每一位居民全都聚集王宮前的廣場上，紛紛右手撫胸虔誠地迎接灰靈這位新獸王，昔日和灰靈關係極好的白利亞斯和埃爾法等人，也紛紛上前祝賀灰靈。

　　次日，灰靈換上樸實的白色魔法袍，一大清早就來到國務院，在前往院長室的途中和幾名守衛及成員客套幾句，直接來到二樓找院長。

　　「這位不是我們的獸王陛下嗎？真是稀客呢。」灰靈剛推開門走進院長室，身穿銀袍的老院長便笑呵呵地說著。

　　「院長，您還是一樣愛說笑呢。」看看已經鬍鬚花白的院長，灰靈笑了笑，順手把門給帶上後，走到沙發上坐了下來。

　　「這麼一大早來找我有什麼事呢？」院長喝了口茶後，笑吟吟地問著灰靈，「該不會你身旁有缺人手吧？」

　　「是阿，本來想請埃爾法來擔任謀士的，不過他想加入聯合國會。」灰靈淡淡地說著，「院長，不知道您意下如何？」

　　「唉，如果年輕個十幾歲，我或許會答應吧。」院長輕輕地搖搖頭，「你的好意我心領了，不過我想在這做到退休，你另找他人吧，白利亞斯就是個不錯的選擇。」

　　「差點把他忘了，那就打擾了。」灰靈拍了一下額頭後，起身走向門口，「院長，有時間的話希望您能來宮殿陪陪我父親呢。」

　　「請幫我跟那個老頭子說，我會常常去找他的。」院長點了點頭，便從辦公桌上拿了一份公文開始批改。

　　灰靈剛走出國務院沒多久，正打算到城內的高級酒店晃晃時，懷裡的魔法水晶球，「嗡」一陣輕吟，並微微顫動起來。

　　「陛下，不好了，神殿被人入侵了，守衛幾乎都死光了！」

　　神殿被人入侵？

　　看著水晶球上的幾行字跡，灰靈渾身一震，猛然想起今天早上正打算去神殿查看的父親。

　　「灰靈！」正當灰靈打算直接用空間傳送魔法直接傳送到神殿的時候，身穿銀袍的院長從後方快步趕了過來。

　　「院長，難道你也收到魔法傳信？」灰靈轉頭望向手持一根白色魔法杖的院長。

　　「沒錯，我們快走吧，但願你父親沒事。」看看灰風手上的水晶球，院長沉聲說道。

　　收起水晶球後，灰靈取出一幅傳送捲軸，揚手展開後，直接踏入銀光閃閃的傳送門內，眨眼就和院長一起出現在神殿門口。

　　「這……這是怎麼回事？」看看兩旁被火燒的焦黑的樹枝，再看看殘破不堪的大門以及滿地的屍體，身穿銀袍的院長不由得大吃一驚。

　　除了獸王跟眾多長老平常待著的王宮外，這座神殿可說是守備最為森嚴的地方，駐紮了一隊精銳士兵，但院長萬萬也沒想到，精銳的士兵竟然全軍覆沒，可見入侵者的實力遠遠超出他們的想像。

　　「王之閃！」正當灰靈和院長打算直接衝進神殿的時候，神殿內傳來一聲暴喝，緊跟著一道白色的閃光將神殿的大門已經兩旁的牆壁轟垮了一大半，在揚起煙霧中，隱隱約約可以看見一名握著魔法杖的狼獸人。

　　「父親！」看看那熟悉的背影，灰靈失聲叫了出來，直接瞬移到狼獸人的身旁，「你沒事吧？」

　　「你總算來了……」握著魔法杖的老狼人大口喘氣，右手抱著自己的左腰部艱難地站著，嘴角還滲出了血絲。

　　「父親，我先幫你治療。」看看老狼人血流如注的左腰部，灰靈邊說邊從空間戒指內取出白色的魔法杖，正準備唸咒施展還原術時，一道熟悉的聲音從兩人的前方傳了過來。

　　「灰靈，你要是再晚一點過來，你父親八成已經受了重傷了。」

　　「白利亞斯？真的是你嗎？」灰靈不敢相信地望著前方身穿黑袍的狼獸人，握著魔法杖的手輕輕顫抖，「不可能……」

　　「沒有什麼是不可能的，灰靈。」身穿黑袍的白利亞斯平靜地說著，渾身上下沒有絲毫的能量波動，彷彿一個沒有修練過的普通人。

　　「灰靈，這傢伙他已經加入托拉斯智囊團了，目標是轟之王鏈，他正打算解開封印的時候，我剛好趕到……」灰靈身旁的老狼人沉聲說道，隨著血流的越多，臉色也越來越蒼白。

　　「院長，我父親就拜託你了，盡量遠離這裡吧。」灰靈邊說邊往前踏了一步，右手緊緊握著白色的魔法杖，一股強大的能量波動毫無保留地散發出來，帶著一股震天的殺氣。

　　「來吧，灰靈，讓我看看這二十年來你究竟進步了多少。」看看臉色冰冷的灰靈，白利亞斯依然平靜地說著，一股不亞於灰靈的強大能量波動也隨之散發出來。

　　「解封……風之王鏈克魯伊夫！」沒有任何疑慮，沒有任何雜念，灰靈直接解封王鏈，剎那間，一道白光從天而降，將灰靈籠罩起來，白光散去後，原本手中白色的魔法杖已經變為一把鋒利的銀色長劍，散發出一陣陣澎湃地能量波動。

　　「看來我們之間已經沒什麼好說的了……」看看解封後，手持鋒利的長劍的灰靈，白利亞斯緩緩地說著。

　　「告訴我，為什麼你要襲擊神殿？為什麼要奪取轟之王鏈？」看看平靜的白利亞斯，灰靈冷冷地說著，並向前逼近幾步，手上的長劍「嗡嗡」作響，劍身纏繞著一圈圈的風刃。

　　「這一切都是為了我們托拉斯智囊團偉大的計畫。」白利亞斯緩緩地說著，似乎不畏懼灰靈，「降臨吧……光之王鏈艾爾帕諾。」

　　白利亞斯語音剛落，一道耀眼的金色光柱便將他籠罩住，光柱消散過後，出現在灰靈眼前的是白衣飄飄，手持一根金色長槍的白狼獸人。

　　「我們開始吧。」白利亞斯冷冷地說著，手中的金色長槍筆直地指向灰靈。

　　「風之劍刃，殺！」暴喝一聲後，灰靈率先發動攻勢，手中鋒利的長劍一揮，立刻就發出滿天犀利的風刃。

　　「王之閃！」白利亞斯手中的金色長槍的前端凝聚著一團金色的光芒，緊跟著往右邊一揮，發出一道大範圍的金色閃光。

　　看看大範圍的王之閃，灰靈瞳孔緊縮，咬牙往旁邊瞬移出去，隨後「呼」的一聲撲向白利亞斯。果斷發起強烈的攻勢。

　　風魂聖劍？

　　看看灰靈手裡鋒利的銀色長劍，白利亞斯不敢怠慢，咬咬牙後不退反進，狠狠地一槍刺了過去，「叮」的一聲脆響，雙方一觸即退，站穩腳步後再次廝殺在一起。

　　白利亞斯和灰靈兩人越打越快，越打越狠，劍來槍往，殺的難分難解！

　　「疾風領域，破！」

　　「聖光領域，殺！」

　　兩人的武器再次碰撞在一起，撞出些許的火花，雙方各自展開自己的王鏈領域後，繼續纏鬥在一起。

　　「聖光裁決，殺！」連續幾次攻擊落空後，白利亞斯暴喝一聲，一槍直刺灰靈的胸膛，彷彿一尊殺神一樣勢不可擋！

　　「風波刃！」看看白利亞斯手中勢大力沉的長槍，灰靈絲毫不敢怠慢，鋒利的長劍一揮，發出滿天風刃逼的對方不得不收手，緊跟著，「呼」的一聲撲上去，轉守為攻，狂風暴雨般的攻擊連綿不絕。

　　「空間大裂斬！去死吧。」手中的長槍一揮，「叮」的一聲彈開灰靈鋒利的長劍後，白利亞斯揮槍斬出一道銀白色的月牙弧形刀刃。

　　銀白色的月牙弧形刀刃「唰」的一聲將灰靈砍成兩半，但卻沒有想像中的慘叫聲和血肉橫飛的情形，取而代之的是，灰靈的身影漸漸變淡，最後消失在天地之間。

　　在領域空間的加持下，灰靈的速度提升到了一個驚人的地步，早在空間大裂斬近身的瞬間就瞬移出去，留下一道殘影，緊跟著，本尊已經來到白利亞斯的身後，鋒利的長劍狠狠地在對方的胸膛上砍了一刀。

　　「啊……去死，一起去死吧！」慘叫一聲後，白利亞斯不退反進，手中的聖光槍直接刺向灰靈的胸膛，但卻被灰靈在千鈞一髮之際躲開，只被長槍洞穿了右肩。
　　啊……

　　被聖光槍洞穿右肩後，灰靈慘叫一聲，迅速用左手按著傷口往後退去，差點連長劍都握不住。

　　「灰靈！快殺了他阿！」薩魯斯和埃爾法不知道何時已經來到兩人身旁，看看重傷倒地的白利亞斯，再看看握著長劍的灰靈，薩魯斯大聲喊道，「快阿，快殺了他！那傢伙已經墮落了！」

　　「我……」薩魯斯的話讓灰靈渾身一震，握著長劍的手輕輕地顫抖著，最後卻鬆開手，任由長劍掉到地上，「我做不到……我下不了手……」

　　「哼，真是可笑阿……」灰靈手上的風之王鏈發出一團銀光，緊跟著，飄出一頭灰色毛髮的中年狼，「灰靈，你太讓我失望了。」

　　「克魯伊夫……」看看身旁的灰毛狼，灰靈緩緩地說著，正打算把長劍撿起來時，白利亞斯身旁的空氣一陣漣漪，一名身穿黑袍的褐狼人從虛空中走了出來。

　　「遊庵，難道你跟白利亞斯是一夥的？」看看從虛空中走出來的遊庵，一旁的薩魯斯冷冷地說著，邊說邊拔出鋒利的長劍。

　　「哼，我可沒時間和你們打呢。」遊庵邊說邊揚手張開一幅傳送捲軸，企圖帶著白利亞斯一起傳送出去，「灰靈，你沒有被導師邀請的原因就是你太善良，根本不敢狠下心動手殺人，這就是你最大的弱點，記住我的話吧。」

　　「你們休想離開！劍刃風暴！」薩魯斯邊吼邊發出一片鋒利的劍刃，緊跟著一旁的埃爾法也發出一根根鋒利的聖光箭，但為時已晚，傳送門即將合攏。

　　「再見了，灰靈，再見了，夥伴們，不過……我們會再見面的。」冷冷地看一眼眾人後，遊庵和白利亞斯的身影越來越淡，隨著傳送門合攏，兩人也消失在眾人眼前，留下廢墟般的神殿以及灰靈等人。

待續。

----------


## 逍月

灰靈過去終於揭曉了！
原來是因為這樣被王鏈捨棄啊？

太善良唉，好像沒什麼不好。

是說小白跟小庵（喂）也太乾脆了吧？XD

說丟下大家就丟下......

灰靈對他們可是不錯咧！

等下篇囉！（笑）

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

to逍月：

呵呵，這兩篇主要是藉由灰靈的回憶，

把他跟白利亞斯恩怨都解釋個明白~

太善良究竟是好還是不好....見仁見智吧。

現在已經進入故事的最後高潮啦。

請期待下篇。

----------


## 靜炎

真沒想到啊！那個白眼灰靈也能當上獸王？但都過了二十年，應該也學乖了吧！嘻嘻

太善良嗎？也不怎麼好啊！善良就好了，不用加個太字。

問題也是出在小白小庵（喂！又來一個）的身上吧？

為了得到更強大的力量，而拋開情字，這種人也不少耶！

但我就不是了，我是因為情字，而變的強大的，哈哈哈（被歐

期待下一篇嘍！嘻嘻^^

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

to阿炎：

呵呵，有時候很多事情會改變一個人呢，

或者也可以說是白利亞斯跟遊庵渴望力量吧XD

恩....灰靈的確是滿白X的，不過經過二十年的歷練，當然不一樣啦~

雖然現在老了也差不多(被打飛

請期待下篇囉。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第四十五章：王鏈反噬，聖階突破，兩位新的王


　　通過傳送魔法卷軸死裡逃生的白利亞斯，在遊庵的攙扶下，回到托拉斯智囊團的醫療室內。

　　「真是的，沒把握就別自己去嘛……」遊庵邊說邊握著魔法杖開始幫白利亞斯治療，「不僅轟之王鏈沒拿到，你還差點死在那。」

　　「哼，遲早會拿到的……」冷哼一聲後，白利亞斯閉上雙眼，任由遊庵幫他治療，「既然導師離開了大陸，那現在就由我來指揮智囊團，該是時候發展戰略了。」

　　「隨便你吧……」遊庵繼續幫白利亞斯治療，平靜地吐出幾個字。

　　與此同時，德拉斯帝國境內的王宮深處，右肩被洞穿的灰靈躺在一座魔法陣的正中央，雙目緊閉，呼吸急促。

　　「長老，難道沒有辦法去幫灰靈嗎？」看看一動不動的灰靈，身穿白袍的埃爾法彷彿熱鍋上的螞蟻，著急地問著身旁的長老。

　　「唉，面對王鏈的反噬，誰也沒有辦法幫他，只能看灰靈自身的實力和機緣了。」身穿白袍的長老握著魔法杖，平靜地說著，「要麼咬牙撐過去，捨棄風之王的身份和風之王鏈，要麼就魂飛魄散，當場死亡。」

　　正當埃爾法憂心忡忡的時候，魔法陣中央的灰靈突然被一團暴虐的狂風圍住，渾身上下被風刃割得鮮血淋漓。

　　「灰靈！灰靈……」看看突然出現的狂風，看看渾身鮮血的灰靈，埃爾法大聲喊道，而躺在魔法陣中的灰靈意識模糊之間，隱隱約約地聽到一聲聲呼喚。

　　灰靈……

　　在一聲聲的呼喚下，緩緩醒來的灰靈，映入眼裡的是一名老狐人的面孔，正一臉困惑地看著他。

　　「埃爾法？」眨眨眼後，灰靈總算看清楚對方臉孔，「是什麼風把你吹來的阿？」

　　「叫那麼多聲你才醒來，你果然老了。」看看剛睡醒的灰靈，身穿白色長袍的埃爾法搖搖頭，「國會那邊難得沒任務，我才特地跑來。」

　　「偷溜出來就直接說吧你……」灰靈起身看了看埃爾法，在看看廣場上的眾人，「時間也快到了。」

　　「你在幫他們修練阿……怪不得你會佈下那座上古聚靈陣。」埃爾法不理會灰靈的話，順著灰靈的目光看像廣場上的眾人。

　　正當灰靈準備再次走去察看眾人修練的情形時，廣場上突然凝聚了龐大的能量漩渦，伴隨著強大的能量波動，緊跟著，三道銀白色的光束從天而降，打在修奇、藍野和天雪的身上。

　　「終於突破到聖階了？」看看空中的能量漩渦，在看看在光芒淋浴下的三人，灰靈緩緩地說著。

　　「長老！我進階了，終於進階到聖階了！」天雪仰頭長嘯一聲後，邊說邊向灰靈跑過來，而修奇和藍野也跟在他的後方。

　　「好，很好，恭喜你們三位了。」看看一個比一個興奮的修奇等人，灰靈讚賞地點點頭，「接下來，就等他們那五位王的修練結束吧。」

　　「聯合國會的白袍樞機幹部？」看看埃爾法身上在左胸上繡著一道白色十字架的白色長袍，藍野不可置地瞪大雙眼。

　　「他是我的一位老朋友，叫做埃爾法。」看看吃驚地藍野，灰靈趕緊把埃爾法介紹給三人，「對了，這段時間托拉斯智囊團有沒有什麼動作？」

　　「這……」看看紛紛望向自己的灰靈和修奇等人，埃爾法一時之間也不知道該怎麼回答，輕輕地嘆一口氣後，把這段時間的情形都說了出來。

　　原來，在他們閉關修練的這段時間，聯合國會副會長巴洛克下令突襲托拉斯智囊團在南方的根據地，而托拉斯智囊團也發起一波波凶狠的反擊，雙方殺得難分難解。

　　「基本上已經算是正式開戰了，副會長調動了聖堂武士，托拉斯智囊團那邊也出動了許多千年不死的老怪物，情勢相當混亂，特別是一些小公國，更是變成戰場。」埃爾法邊說邊搖搖頭，喝了一口清涼的泉水，頓了頓後，繼續說道，「灰靈，副會長他希望灰風可以率他的小隊成員來幫忙我們。」

　　讓灰風率領小隊加入戰場？

　　看看一臉無奈地埃爾法，再看看一旁的修奇等人，灰靈臉色沉了下來，作為德拉斯帝國長老院的大長老，作為一名閱歷豐富的聖階強者，他自然明白這句話背後的意思。

　　要是灰風的小隊幫助聯合國會擊敗托拉斯智囊團後，可以獲得豐厚的回報，表面上，這樣的條件很吸引人，但實際上，卻是要讓聯合國會可以儘可能地減少兵力的損失。

　　灰靈和月空等幾位王的潛力無窮，實力基本上已經超越一般的初級聖階強者，不過經驗卻遠遠不足，綜合戰鬥能力離那些千年老怪物還是有段不小的差距。

　　「埃爾法，很抱歉，我不能答應，他們現在正在修練，誰也不知道他們哪時候才會醒來。」灰靈搖搖頭，委婉地拒絕埃爾法的要求。

　　「好吧，我會將你的意見反應給高層的，改天再見吧。」埃爾法邊說邊走向廣場旁邊的傳送魔法陣，眨眼就消失廣場上。

　　「長老，接下來該怎麼辦？」埃爾法剛走，藍野就對灰靈說出了自己的疑問，「聯合國會和托拉斯智囊團打了起來，萬一國會強制要求我們出兵支援他們……」

　　「灰風他們還沒醒來之前，誰也不准妨礙他們的靜修，接下來，你們就繼續修練吧。」看看憂心忡忡的藍野等人，灰靈沉聲說道。

　　與此同時，雷之王鏈的空間內，手持雙劍的雷之王鏈艾斯特爾，正和雷之王古克傑爾殺得難分難解。

　　「雷霆閃電，殺！」手持一柄黑色長槍的古克傑爾暴喝一聲，揮手發出大片蛇形閃電，隨後「呼」的一聲直撲遠處的雷之王鏈艾斯特爾。

　　「好，來的好！」側身躲過蛇形閃電後，雷之王鏈艾斯特爾手上的雙劍紅光大閃，明顯已經加持了鬥氣，右腳在地上一彈，整個人彷彿出膛的子彈般衝了出去，帶起一串串殘影。

　　啊……

　　閃電般地纏鬥之下，古克傑爾的左手被艾斯特爾的長劍砍出一道傷痕，但後者也被對方勢大力沉的長槍狠狠地刺了一下，雙方不約而同的地慘叫一聲，一觸即退。

　　「嘿嘿，再來！」輕輕地舔一下左手上的鮮血後，古克傑爾挺起手上沉重的玄鐵長槍，率先發動攻勢，加持鬥氣後，長槍上紅光閃耀，散發出澎湃的鬥氣波動。

　　「好，讓你這天不怕地不怕小子知道我艾斯特爾的厲害！」看看不要命般撲過來的古克傑爾，艾斯特爾握緊手上的雙劍，在鬥氣的激盪之下，整個人發出一圈紅光，「呼」的一聲迎上去。

　　「龍戰星野，殺！」暴喝一聲後，古克傑爾長槍上的紅光更加閃耀，狠狠地刺向對方的胸膛，速度奇快，帶起一串串殘影。

　　龍戰星野？

　　看看長槍上耀眼的紅光，在看看勢不可擋的古克傑爾，艾斯特爾咬咬牙，左手的長劍往前一揮，「叮」的一聲蕩開沉重的長槍後，右手的長劍狠狠地往對方身上砍去。

　　「疾風步！」千鈞一髮之際，古克傑爾收起攻勢，往左側瞬移出去，躲過對方的斬擊後，右腳往地上一踏，再次撲上去發起狂風暴雨般的攻勢。

　　「雷霆閃電！」看看彷彿一尊殺神般撲過來的古克傑爾，雷之王鏈艾斯特爾瞳孔緊縮，鋒利的長劍一揮，發出大片紫色蛇形閃電，逼得對方不得不後撤。

　　「看來，該是教你如何解封王鏈的時候了……」看看準備發起發起下一波攻勢的古克傑爾，艾斯特爾讚賞地點點頭，「接下來，我會用解放狀態跟你打，你可要當心了……」

　　不等古克傑爾反應過來，一道水桶般粗大地紫色蛇形閃電直接打在艾斯特爾身上，緊跟著一股龐大的能量波動隨之散發出來，雙手上的長劍化作一道道蛇形閃電，隨後再次凝聚在一起，幻化成一把閃電纏繞的白色長槍。

　　「雷霆豪槍……」右手輕輕地握住閃電纏繞的白色長槍後，艾斯特爾身上也出現一件不時冒出一小道「吱吱」作響地蛇形閃電的白銀色戰甲，「我來了。」

　　語音剛落，手持雷霆豪槍的艾斯特爾眨眼就來到古克傑爾面前，閃電纏繞的長槍狠狠地刺向對方的胸膛，但後者的反應也不慢，舉起手中的長槍，「叮」的一聲脆響，驚險萬分的擋住對方的攻勢，不過可怕的還在後頭，一縷縷的小型閃電順著長槍直接攻擊他持槍的右手，電得他渾身麻木。

　　附加雷電攻擊？

　　大驚之下，古克傑爾抽身即退，拉開一段不小的距離，雙眼緊緊盯著臉色冰冷的雷之王鏈艾斯特爾。

　　「嘿嘿，你這老傢伙竟然還藏了一手。」作為一名騎士出身的暗影禁衛副隊長，作為出過無數次任務的暗影禁衛，古克傑爾的實戰經驗遠遠超過灰風和月空，因此，他明白在戰場上自亂陣腳只會招來死亡，很快得便從震驚中恢復，挺起手中的長槍，蓄勢待發，「紫雷領域，殺！」

　　隨著他的一聲暴喝，空中便出現大片的紫色蛇形閃電，連綿不絕，彷彿一條條紫色的蟒蛇。

　　「好，很好，看是你這小子的紫雷領域厲害，還是我的冥雷領域強大！」看看空中四處遊竄的紫色閃電，看看蓄勢待發的古克傑爾，雷之王鏈艾斯特爾讚賞地點點頭，「呼」的一聲展開領域，剎那間，一股強大的威壓席捲而來，空氣一陣陣扭曲，空中除了紫色閃電外，還出現黑色的蛇形閃電，相互碰撞在一起，「吱吱」作響。

　　「冥雷風暴，殺！」暴喝一聲後，雷之王鏈艾斯特爾率先發動攻勢，手中的白色長槍纏繞著無數道黑色的冥雷，速度奇快，帶起一連串的殘影，遠遠望去彷彿黑白兩道光束纏繞在一起。

　　「雷皇裁決！」看看閃電般撲過來的艾斯特爾，看看他手上那纏繞著黑色閃電的白色長槍，古克傑爾瞳孔緊縮，暴喝一聲後，「呼」的一聲迎上去，手上的玄鐵長槍佈滿了紫色的蛇形閃電。

　　轟……

　　兩股強大的力量撞擊之下，產生了一場驚天動地的爆炸，揚起了十幾呎高的沙塵，暴虐的紫色閃電和黑色閃電四面八方地飛散而去，緊跟著，兩道人影衝破揚起的沙塵飛向半空中，並繼續纏鬥起來。

　　「龍戰星野，殺！」暴喝一聲後，古克傑爾狠狠地一槍往艾斯特爾刺去，速度飛快，槍身上一片通紅，夾帶著許多紫色閃電。

　　龍戰星野是他的成名絕技，也因為精通這招，才對在眾多騎士中脫穎而出，進而成為國王陛下直屬的暗影禁衛副隊長。

　　「哼，同樣的招式對我沒用的！」冷哼一聲後，艾斯特爾往左一滑，躲過對方勢大力沉的長槍，緊跟著，一槍狠狠地刺了過去。

　　叮……

　　千鈞一髮之際，古克傑爾揮槍擋下艾斯特爾的攻擊，一觸即退，雙方檢查一下各自的武器後，再次纏鬥在一起，越打越快，越打越狠！

　　展開紫雷領域後，古克傑爾的力量翻了數倍，速度也提升不少，每一擊，每一槍都帶著龐大的力量，跟艾斯特爾比起來，有過之而無不及，相反的，艾斯特爾的冥雷領域則是攻守具備，進可攻退可守，憑著滴水不漏的防禦見招拆招。

　　整個王鏈空間內，雷光大閃，巨大的打雷聲以及長槍碰撞的鏗鏘聲連綿不絕，一道道紫色閃電和黑色閃電，彷彿脫韁的野馬般，在王鏈空間內四處遊竄，許多樹木都被電成焦炭。

　　與此同時，水之王鏈的空間內，下起了傾盆大雨，身穿白色長袍，手持一把圓月彎刀的水之王鏈利凡西奧，正對著月空發起狂風暴雨般的攻勢。

　　「雨殺領域，殺！」暴喝一聲後，月空側身躲過利凡西奧恐怖的圓月彎刀，緊跟著操控著數量龐大的雨水，凝結成一根根鋒利的水之箭矢，指揮他們全部射向利凡西奧。

　　雨殺領域？

　　看看空中數量無法估計的水之箭矢，水之王鏈利凡西奧渾身一震，他萬萬也沒想到只想保護夥伴和親人的月空竟然會領悟到這麼攻擊力極為恐怖的雨殺領域！

　　「哼，重水牢縛！」面對鋪天蓋地而來的水箭，水之王鏈利凡西奧不敢怠慢，冷哼一聲，直接展開重水牢縛領域，領域的籠罩範圍內，每一滴雨水都重達萬斤，沉重萬分，另外可以大幅提升自己的力量和速度，並反過來降低對方的速度。

　　「月空，看來你這段時間內進步不少呢，該是可以讓你看看王鏈解封了。」，揮手凝聚出水元素魔法護罩後，看看連綿不絕的水箭矢，看看遠處的月空，利凡西奧讚賞地點點頭，沉吟片刻後，繼續說道，「王鏈解封，和王鏈領域一樣也是王鏈奧技之一，可以在解放狀態內大幅提昇自身的能力，但能維持多久就看你自身的領悟了。」

　　利凡西奧語音剛落，王鏈空間內的雨水竟然一動不動，就連月空操控的水之箭矢也在半空中停了下來，一切彷彿靜止了一樣。

　　「解封……」水之王鏈利凡西奧淡淡地吐出這兩個字，緊跟著，驚人的一幕出現在月空眼前，空中的所有的雨水，全都聚集到利凡西奧身邊，把他團團圍起來，並散發出澎湃的能量波動。

　　「這才是利凡西奧的真正力量嗎？」感覺到那澎湃的令人窒息的能量波動，月空不敢怠慢，憑空凝結出一把通體藍色的長劍，劍身中央刻著繁複的符文，散發出一陣陣水元素魔力波動。

　　「好了，剛好可以驗收這段期間教你的劍術。」澎湃的能量波動散去後，身披一件水藍色長袍，握著一把鋒利的長劍的利凡西奧出現在月空面前，「看看你有沒有資格擁有那把水靈聖劍。
」
　　利凡西奧語音未落，天空又下起了磅礡大雨，這一次的雨勢比剛剛更加浩大，拇指般大小的雨滴從天而降，連綿不絕。

　　「準備好了嗎……？」看看如臨大敵般緊緊握著水靈聖劍的月空，利凡西奧淡淡地說著，不怒而威，一股無邊的能量波動隨即散發出去。

　　「隨時候教。」儘管對水之王鏈利凡西奧的實力相當震驚，但想起灰風和修奇等幾位伙伴，月空咬咬牙，決定放手一搏，右腳往前一踏直接展開雨殺領域，右手緊緊握著手上的水靈聖劍，眼神堅定。

　　「重水牢縛，殺！」暴喝一聲後，利凡西奧展開領域，緊跟著，「呼」的一聲撲了過去，發起第一波凶狠的攻勢。

　　眼看利凡西奧率先發動攻勢，月空也「呼」的一聲迎上去，手中的長劍上下飛舞，每一劍，每一擊，都附帶著一根根犀利的小型水之箭矢，攻擊極為犀利，就算和利凡西奧相比也不相上下！

　　「哼，水裘鋼龍豪雨！」冷哼一聲後，利凡西奧拉開和月空的距離，揚手發出一根根銳利的水箭矢，「呼」的一聲紛紛向月空呼嘯而去，同樣的一招，但威力卻比月空大多了。

　　「雨殺！」暴喝一聲後，月空施展恐怖的雨殺招式，一根根犀利的水箭矢和利凡西奧的水箭矢狠狠地碰撞在一起，碎裂成無數水珠，緊跟著，右腳在地上一點，握著鋒利的水靈聖劍撲向利凡西奧，和對方纏鬥起來，雙方你來我往，殺得難分難解。

　　另一方面，在風之王鏈的空間內，解放狀態的克魯伊夫也和灰風殺得難分難解，整個空間內狂風暴虐，一棵棵樹木被風刃切的不成樣子，堅硬的岩石上也留下一道道深深的痕跡；炎之王鏈內，解封後的凱薩正和炎之王鏈克萊斯特殺得不亦樂乎，鋒利的鐮刀上下揮舞，帶起一片片炙熱的紫色火燄，王鏈空間內全都是一片火海，溫度驚人！

　　至於霜雷門出身的銀，終於通過幻之王鏈雷特霍斯的考驗，成為一名新的幻之王，但還沒等他歇口氣，雷特霍斯便開始幫他進行殘酷且嚴格的特訓。

　　在幻之王鏈雷特霍斯的教導下，銀除了修練雷電法則之外，也開始修練起靈魂法則，學習各式各樣的靈魂攻擊，實力突飛猛進，眨眼就突破聖階的門檻，成為一名初級聖階法師。

　　也許因為銀潛力無窮，也許因為他極具天賦，幻之王鏈雷特霍斯越來越欣賞銀，毫無保留地把自己的知識全都傳授給銀，並開始教他王鏈解封。

　　與此同時，遠在數千里之外的絕望城上層區域，一座隱密的房間內，一名盤腿坐在房間中央，身穿黑色長袍的白狼人睜開了雙眼，雙手手腕上浮現出一條精緻的手鍊，散發出一團團金光和一陣陣能量波動。

　　「看來你已經通過考驗了，恭喜你成為光之王。」白狼人剛站起來，一名身穿黑袍的老狼人就推開門走了進來，看看白狼人手上的光之王鏈，讚賞地點點頭，「希望你不要讓我失望。」

　　「是。」身穿黑袍的白狼人邊說邊右手撫胸，恭敬地向老狼人行了禮，隨後跟著對方走出幽暗的房間。


待續。

------------我是分隔線------------

呼~趁這幾天沒什麼事情時更新~星期四校慶，星期五放假，又多了不少時間可以更新~

或許這星期會再更新兩篇吧~

請大家期待嚕~

----------


## 夢境之狼雪克

更新的好快...

快到沒時間回(?)

看來白利亞斯找到了新的光之王了

期待下篇...

實在是沒什好說的,腦裡沒有辦法思考混亂...

----------


## 靜炎

嗯…我說啊蒼啊！
炎我總覺得，啊蒼你沒什麼描寫到背景地方耶！
感覺非常的…難想像，什麼人從哪來、打哪去，都無法跟背景配合，
因為沒有描寫到背景，讀者就得自己另外想像，麻煩啊！
小說裡最注重，視、聽、嗅、口、觸五覺。
視覺：背景、動作。
聽覺：對話、聲音。
嗅覺：如何的味道。
口覺：對話的語氣。
觸覺：也就是以上四覺，能否讓讀者看得身受處境，溶入整個小說裡。

炎我所知道就是這樣啦！嘻嘻

還有啊蒼的那些招式，好像沒有什麼新鮮的樣式，啊蒼可以多多思考一些新花招。
比如：甲人揚起一手，從天落下數道紫色的小雷電旋繞著乙人，所有的雷電突然全往乙人一聚，雷光一閃，降下一道大雷，爆轟在了乙人身上。
之類的。別老是蛇形雷電，有時候，換換口味，也是不錯的喔！（被啊蒼歐死

啊蒼：啍！沒想到要你這小啊炎對我說教，你吃了熊心豹子膽了你！
啊炎：沒有啦！如果一直拍馬屁股的話，啊蒼是不會進步的。炎我只是說說心裡話而己。
啊蒼：風刃，殺！
啊炎：啊……！（逃之夭夭

啊！對了！啊蒼寫招式名稱時，後面會加個「殺」字是為什麼啊？有什麼特別的意思嗎？

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

to雪克：

因為最近沒什麼事情阿，時間滿多的當然就更新的特別快嚕。

比較忙的話大概就回到七天更新一次吧~

to阿炎：

姆，背景阿...以後蒼我會在這幾個方面在加強的~謝謝炎囉。

招式後面的那些字阿~是在其他地方看到的，算是語助詞吧XD

請期待下篇。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第四十六章：敵襲，天榜殺手，加柏利城之戰


　　在灰靈長老開闢的地下廣場上修練了整整兩個星期後，灰風和月空等幾位終於醒來，動了動久沒活動稍微僵硬的身體後，一個接一個迅速地衝到廣場中央的湖水內，直接跳了進去，開始游來游去，彷彿剛經歷完一段艱辛的旅行，恨不得痛快地洗個澡！

　　「爽快多了，好久沒這樣游泳了。」仰頭長嘯一聲後，灰風興奮地繞著湖水開始游泳，速度飛快，揚起一陣陣水花。

　　「你們總算醒來了。」正當灰風正打算再游一圈時，身穿白袍的灰靈不知道何時出現在湖旁，身旁站著修奇、天雪和藍野兩名飛賊四天王的成員。

　　「爺爺！我學會王鏈解封了！」看到滿臉笑容的灰靈和修奇等人，灰風高興地向他們喊著。

　　「好，繼續抓緊時間，修奇他們三人也都進階到聖階了，今晚就慶祝一下吧。」看看雀躍不已的灰風，灰靈點點頭，沉吟片刻後，繼續說道，「看來銀不只成為新任幻之王，也學會王鏈解封了呢。」

　　「只是跟灰風他們一樣剛學會而已。」看到修奇等人的眼光都看向自己，銀謙虛地揮揮手，隨後走上岸穿上代表霜雷門的紫色長袍。

　　「你這小子還是一樣謙虛阿。」天雪邊說邊上前抓住銀，輕輕地朝他的頭捶了幾下，「長老，我看現在也差不多一點左右而已，不如讓我們回到城內晃晃吧，晚上再回來這慶祝。」

　　「嗯，好，你們這一個多月來都待在著，我想你們也憋壞了吧，今天就讓你們出去放假吧，記得黃昏時分要回來阿。」思考片刻後，灰靈答應了天雪的要求，讓眾人放一天假，好好地放鬆一下。

　　休息是為了走更長遠的路！

　　以現在這種形勢來說，迅速提升眾人的實力很重要，但是一味的不停地修練也不見得是好事，說不定會適得其反。

　　讓眾人先行離開地下廣場後，灰靈揚手把之前佈下的上古聚靈陣撤去，接著走入傳送魔法陣，眨眼就回到德拉斯帝國的國務院後方。

　　不過還沒等他走進國務院內，身穿黑袍的國務院院長就面色凝重地從國務院後門衝了出來，身後跟著灰風、月空和銀，以及白袍樞機幹部埃爾法。

　　「怎麼啦？這麼慌慌張張的？」看看快步衝過來的眾人，灰靈疑惑地看著最前方的院長。

　　「長老，距離我們國土邊境數百公里的加柏利城遭受到托拉斯智囊團的攻擊，聯合國會要求我們立刻出兵支援！」深呼吸一下後，院長把這驚人的消息給說了出來，並意味深長地看了一眼一旁的埃爾法。

　　「灰靈，很抱歉，國會高層已經發佈通知，請求各大帝國和一些公國儘可能地出兵協助，一起圍剿托拉斯智囊團。」白袍樞機幹部埃爾法搖搖頭，臉上帶著一絲歉意，「我已經盡量幫你們爭取了，不過副會長他……」

　　「算了，加柏利城也沒離我們國家多遠，就讓灰風去吧。」看看憂心忡忡的院長，再看看灰風和月空，灰靈搖搖頭，「灰風，你就和月空以及銀過去支援吧。」

　　「沒問題，現在就能出發了。」灰風邊說看向身旁的白袍樞機幹部埃爾法。

　　「灰靈，你孫子我就帶走啦。」白袍樞機幹部埃爾法邊說邊向灰靈點了點頭，隨後從空間戒指內取出一幅傳送捲軸，「但願他們還可以撐下去……」

　　加柏利城雖然並不算聯合國會的分會，不過在城裡居住的幾乎都是一些和聯合國會有千絲萬縷關係的大家族，甚至是有些國家的貴族，也因為如此，城內仍然有三萬精銳的國會大軍，但要是面對托拉智囊團的強者恐怕也只能自求多福了。

　　聽完幾句灰靈簡單的交代後，埃爾法率先踏入傳送門，灰風、月空和銀也先後踏入了傳送門，身影緩緩地消失在灰靈和院長眼前，很快的就來到幾百公里外的加伯利城旁邊幾百公尺處的山丘上。

　　加伯利城因為背靠綿延百里的加伯利山脈因而得名，這座山脈高聳入雲，是方圓百里內最高的山峰，山腰以上終年白雪覆蓋，人煙罕至。

　　加伯利山脈資源豐富，從山頂留下來的雪水或者山泉匯聚成一條龐大的河流，滋潤大片土地，物產豐饒，沿岸一帶大大小小的城鎮數不勝數，甚至還有一些可以容納千萬人口的公國帝都，人口數量龐大，經濟繁榮，和一些地國比起來也毫不遜色。

　　加伯利城，就位於人來人往的加伯利山脈腳下，常年吸引了不少冒險者和傭兵，因此在城裡也設立傭兵公會的分會。

　　但是，現在映在灰風等人眼裡的卻是，到處濃煙滾滾，彷彿經過一陣轟炸似的城市，先不說城內情況究竟如何，光是城門前方附近就堆滿無數具屍體，武器和盔甲散落一地，殘肢碎體隨處可見，空氣中彌漫著一股血腥味，鮮紅的鮮血染紅了城牆以及護城河，可見已經有一場血腥殘忍的大戰在此發生。

　　「我們走吧。」看看濃煙四冒的加伯利城，白袍樞機幹部埃爾法臉色沉重，給眾人加持迅捷術後，快步衝向城堡。

　　看看越來越近的加伯利城，看看附近城鎮的一些難民，再聽聽看越來越大的廝殺聲，灰風的心情越來越沉，想不到聯合國會和托拉斯智囊團的大戰已經傷害到這麼多無辜的人民。

　　才剛衝進城門，城堡內的場景卻讓眾人都渾身一震，只見一隊隊身披重甲的騎士和一群手持魔法杖的魔法師以及數十名的弓箭手在一名身穿黑袍的老者的指揮下英勇奮戰，而和他們戰鬥卻是成群結隊的亡靈大軍！

　　亡靈大軍的數量多到一個不可思議的程度，儘管和當初在地下城的數量相比還是差了一大截，但也是極為龐大，起碼也有五萬多的兵力。

　　「快，保衛加伯利城！」

　　「疏散居民，快！」

　　在黑袍老人的指揮下，一群群的騎士衝進亡靈大軍裡，展開血腥的屠殺，後方的魔法師要麼給眾多騎士加持魔法護盾和迅捷術，要麼給施展還原術，迅速恢復眾多騎士的傷勢，弓箭手則是專於火力支援，儘管大範圍傷害比不上魔法師，但幾十人一起齊射威力也不容小看！

　　鄰近公國的軍隊出兵協防？

　　看看那一大群精銳的騎士和魔法師，白袍樞機幹部埃爾法鬆了口氣，揚手發出一道魔法傳信緊急通知國會在附近的軍隊後，揮手給眾多在前線作戰的騎士加持神聖護盾，很快的，就吸引黑袍老人和亡靈大軍的注意。

　　「聯合國會的白袍樞機幹部！援軍終於來了！」

　　「兄弟們，頂住！只要撐到援軍抵達就是我們的勝利！」

　　埃爾法和灰風一行的出現，給眾多的士兵帶來了極大的鼓舞，紛紛悍不畏死地頂住亡靈大軍一波波的進攻。

　　「聖光箭！」低聲呢喃幾句後，白袍樞機幹部揚手發出鋪天蓋地的聖光箭雨，密密麻麻一大片，狠狠重創亡靈大軍。普通的箭矢對不死的亡靈生物沒多大的殺傷力，最多只是讓他們停頓一下而已，但埃爾法的聖光箭卻是神聖屬性的魔法攻擊，對亡靈生物的殺傷力更大！

　　白袍樞機幹部埃爾法率先發動攻勢，一旁的月空跟銀也迅速取出魔法杖，施展自身拿手的魔法，而正當灰風打算拔刀一起加入戰局時，卻感覺有一股陰冷氣息從自己身上掃過，伴隨著一絲絲殺意，似乎有人在暗處緊緊盯著自己。

　　難道，是暗中操控這些亡靈的敵人？

　　謹慎地握緊手上的太刀後，灰風掃了一眼整座城堡，果然在城牆上發現一名身穿月白色風衣的灰狼人，腰懸長劍，臉色冰冷。

　　「埃爾法大人，我去對付那個狼人，你和月空去幫助那些士兵吧！」給正在和亡靈大軍廝殺中的白袍樞機幹部埃爾法一道靈魂傳音後，灰風握著鋒利的太刀直撲城牆，速度飛快，眨眼就來到灰狼人的眼前。

　　「這樣好嗎？讓那個老狐人和你的兩個伙伴去對付我的亡靈大軍？」灰風才剛在城牆上站穩腳步，身穿月白色風衣的灰狼人就冷冷地開口說道。

　　「你是托拉斯智囊團的人吧？為什麼要屠殺無辜的人民？」看看臉色冰冷地灰狼人，灰風下意識地握緊手上的太刀，刀身一片通紅，發出「嗡嗡」般的輕吟。

　　「我叫做冥月，托拉斯智囊團的天榜殺手。」身穿月白色風衣的灰狼人邊說邊緩緩拔出鋒利的長劍，劍才剛出鞘就伴隨著一股陰冷的氣息和鋪天蓋地的殺氣，「妨礙我們計劃的人都給死。」

　　冥月語音未落，就握著鋒利的長劍率先發動攻勢，劍身一片銀白色，沒有加持絲毫的鬥氣，但卻散發出一陣陣隱晦的能量波動。

　　「絕殺之劍第一式‧屠盡蒼生！」

　　「劍刃風暴！」

　　手持鋒利長劍的冥月冷不防地發出一道道無形的劍氣，儘管灰風看不見劍氣本身，但卻感覺到一股極為危險的感覺，暴喝一聲後，揮刀發出一片鋒利的劍刃，一縷縷犀利的劍氣在地板劃出一道道深深的痕跡。

　　通過詭異地瞬移法術躲過灰風的劍刃風暴後，冥月冷哼一聲，「呼」的一聲撲了過去，閃著寒光的銀白色長劍上下飛舞，攻勢如狂風暴雨般連綿不絕，招招不離對方的腦門和心臟等要害。

　　身穿月白色風衣的天榜殺手冥月的攻勢如潮，但灰風也毫不遜色，憑著飛快的速度見招拆招，雙方劍來刀往，越打越快，越打越狠，殺得難分難解。

　　「致命一擊，殺！」幾次攻擊落空後，灰風暴喝一聲，鼓蕩出龐大的鬥氣，整個人在鬥氣的激盪下渾身籠罩在一團紅光內，鋒利的太刀更是纏繞著無數劍氣，直指對方的心臟！

　　眼看渾身籠罩在鬥氣內的灰風閃電般地撲了過來，冥月瞳孔緊縮，側身一躲，驚險地躲過了對方強大的攻擊。 

　　轟……

　　冥月雖然躲過了一劫，他身後的牆壁卻倒楣地應聲而倒，瞬間就崩塌下來，一塊塊碎石從城牆上落下，在地上砸出一個個坑洞，揚起不少灰塵。

　　「冥雷九爆！」看看應聲而倒的牆壁，再看看彷彿一尊殺神般撲過來的灰風，冥月揮手發出九道黑色的閃電，緊跟著，手上鋒利的長劍一揮，再次發出一道道無形的劍氣，在城牆上留下一道道痕跡。

　　「風之領域，破！」揮刀擊散一道近身的黑色閃電後，灰風暴喝一聲，直接展開王鏈領域，大幅度地提升自己的攻擊力和速度，並反過來壓制冥月的力量和速度，緊跟著，再次揮刀發出鋪天蓋地的劍刃，直奔不遠處的冥月。

　　在灰靈的幫助下，在風之王鏈克魯伊夫的指導下，他已經順利突破到聖階中級境界，離進階到下位高級聖階境界只剩最後一線，不僅對風系法則有進一步的領悟，領域籠罩範圍更是提升到了五十幾步，體內的鬥氣更加澎湃，無論是劍刃風暴還是致命一擊，威力都比以前強了數倍！

　　灰風和天榜殺手冥月的戰鬥越演越烈，但城內的士兵和亡靈大軍的激戰卻即將進入尾聲，在白袍樞機幹部埃爾法以及月空和銀的支援下，人類和獸人的聯軍士氣高漲，眾多騎士奮不顧身地衝鋒陷陣，每次衝鋒都給亡靈大軍帶來不少的傷亡，城堡內堆積著越來越多的屍體，血流成河。

　　「空間領域！」看看數量越來越少的亡靈大軍，再看看越戰越勇的灰風，冥月咬咬牙，直接展開自己的領域空間，力量和速度恢復如初，緊跟著，「呼」的一聲迎了上去，和灰風再次展開強烈的廝殺。

　　「風之劍刃，殺！」暴喝一聲後，灰風揮刀發出一大片犀利的劍刃，並通過疾風步閃電般地撲上去，攻勢如潮，發起狂風暴雨般地攻擊，兩人越打越快，越打越狠，令人眼花撩亂，叮叮噹噹般的兵器踫撞聲不絕於耳。

　　踏入下位高級聖階境界的殺手？

　　看看在城牆上殺得難分難解的灰風和冥月兩人，白袍樞機幹部埃爾法心裡越來越沉，儘管有信心守住加伯利城，但是對於托拉斯智囊團的實力，他卻是越來越感到害怕，要是對方還擁有其他天榜殺手，那對在場的眾人來說無疑是場可怕的惡夢！

　　聯合國會和托拉斯智囊團在米爾加特大陸上發展了近千年，雙方實力旗鼓相當，誰也佔不了什麼便宜，但要是托拉斯智囊團聯合其他絕望城上層區域的組織一起出手，那可就是一場大災難！

　　絕望城上層區域面積廣大，危機重重，千百年來，無論是利文薩帝國還是聯合國會都無法順利攻進去，關鍵就在於上層區域內強者如雲，先別說初級聖階和中級聖階實力的人，恐怕就連已經修練成千上萬年的上位高級聖階強者也不知道有多少！

　　而神龍不見擺尾的殺手協會會長的實力更加驚人，傳說早已踏入了神階境界，相傳幾千年就獨自一人擊殺了五名通過空間裂縫闖入大陸上的惡魔，實力和劍神以及火神等神階強者相比也毫不遜色！

　　聯合國會雖然勢力龐大，也有一大批可以呼風喚雨的強者，但是面對絕望城上層區域的各大勢力的聯盟，即使勝利恐怕也得付出慘動的代價！

　　如今，只能把希望寄託在各大帝國的聯軍，以及灰風和月空等幾位王，期許他們可以協助聯合國會打贏這場硬仗，壓縮托拉斯智囊團的勢力範圍。

　　「致命一擊！」眼看在月空等人的幫助下，已經將亡靈大軍殲滅一空的眾多士兵，灰風咬咬牙，直接使出最強大的攻擊，希望能盡快結束幹鬥。

　　不同於劍刃風暴的大範圍攻擊，致命一擊攻擊範圍極小，僅限於敵方一人，但威力更大，可以疊加幾倍甚至十幾倍的力量，相傳幾萬年前，劍神斯圖亞特正式靠著這招一劍斬殺一名來自異位面的神階強者。

　　全力攻擊之下，灰風速度驚人，整個人化作一團白光向冥月撲了過去，鋒利的太刀直指對方的胸膛，同樣的一招，威力和之前比起來不知道強了多少倍！

　　「嘆息之牆！」眼看灰風全力以赴，來勢兇猛，冥月不敢大意，瞳孔緊縮，揚手發出一道無形的牆壁，並舉起手上的鋒利的長劍，渾身弄在一團黑光內。
　　轟……

　　在灰風的全力攻擊之下，嘆息之牆根本擋不住強大的致命一擊，裂成了無數碎片，飄散於天地之間。攻破嘆息之牆後，鋒利的太刀狠狠地撞在冥月的長劍上，「叮」的一聲脆響，把對方震飛數十公尺遠，犀利的劍氣切得對方遍體鱗傷，渾身血跡。

　　「虛空破碎！」穩住腳步後，冥月不管身上的傷勢，暴喝一聲，施展拿手的空間魔法，剎那間，灰風所在之處周圍數公尺內的空氣一陣扭曲，重力劇增，瞬間就行動艱難。

　　「哼，王之閃！」冷哼一聲後，灰風舉起手上的太刀，刀尖筆直地指向冥月，施展一位王才能施展的強大王之閃。

　　嗤……

　　只見一道白光以驚人的速度向冥月呼嘯而去，帶起一陣陣刺耳的破空聲，白光所過之處，一些倒楣的房屋紛紛倒塌，碎裂成無數塊碎石。

　　眼看恐怖的王之閃迎面而來，冥月瞳孔緊縮，咬牙往旁邊一移，企圖躲過強大的王之閃，但不知道何時自己身邊多了一座水之牢籠，封鎖住了他的行動範圍。

　　殲滅掉亡靈大軍的水之王月空不知道何時出現在灰風右方的城牆上，雙手藍光閃爍，空氣的水系魔法元素越來越多。

　　「嘖，泯滅黑洞！」看看一重重限制自己行動的水之牢籠，再看看越來越近的王之閃，冥月咬咬牙，揮手發出一顆黑色的球體，將王之閃和水之牢籠全都吸收殆盡，驚險地躲過一劫。

　　「放棄吧，雖然你很強，但是你不可能擊敗我們的。」身穿紫色長袍的銀也使用漂浮術來到灰風的左方，左手握著刻著閃電的魔法杖，散發出一陣陣澎湃的魔力波動。

　　「哼，要我放棄？那就打倒我，絕殺之劍第三式‧萬劫千秋！去死，全都去死吧！」冷哼一聲後，冥月全力鼓蕩身上僅存的所有力量，鋒利的長劍散發出一團強烈的黑光，緊跟著，用力揮向灰風一行人，發出一股強大的劍氣附加一道道的魔法攻擊。

　　整座加伯利城堡的上空佈滿了恐怖的魔法，無論是鋒利的冰椎、犀利的風刃還是恐怖的紫色火球全都宛如狂風暴雨一般連綿不絕，鋪天蓋地的襲向城堡內的所有人。

　　「水皇天盾！」

　　「幻之冥輪！」

　　對看一眼後，月空和銀迅速出手，紛紛使出最強大的防禦，月空凝聚出一張巨大的水系魔法護罩，而銀則是在護罩的外圍招出一個銀白色的輪盤，上面刻著繁複的符文彷彿一座巨大的魔法陣。兩人的聯手防禦，硬是將大部分的攻擊都硬扛了下來，而在城堡內的魔法師們則是在埃爾法的指揮下聯手施展出一個灰色魔法護罩，擋住了鋪天蓋地的魔法。

　　吱……

　　硬挨幾十道的魔法後，銀的幻之冥輪搖晃了幾下，出現了幾道裂痕，最後，在連續遭到幾道成人大腿般粗細的閃電攻擊之下，終於煙消雲散，剩下的魔法攻擊更是直接打道了月空的水系魔法護罩。

　　風刃和冰椎還好說，但是和水系魔法相剋的紫色火球卻是殺傷力驚人，同一個地方挨了幾顆爆裂火球的攻擊後，也出現了數條裂痕，最後終於在最後一輪的攻擊下煙消雲散。

　　與此同時，在一旁等待多時的灰風「呼」的一聲來到冥月的身後，不等對方反應，鋒利的太刀就直接在對方的背上留下一道觸目驚心的傷痕，鮮血噴灑而出，染紅了灰風身上灰色的毛髮和白色的大衣。

　　「你……」回頭看了一眼灰風後，隨著鮮血的流失，再加上剛剛的萬劫千秋幾乎已經耗盡所有力量，冥月根本無法閃躲灰風的這一擊，隨著鮮血的流失，意識漸漸地模糊，手中的長劍也鬆手而出，腳步不穩之下從十幾尺高的城牆上跌了下去，好在灰風眼明手快，迅速伸手抓住了他，否則恐怕真的得踏入鬼門關了。

　　「該怎麼處理他？難不成交給聯合國會處置？」看看把冥月拉上城牆並準備動手治療他的灰風，銀邊說邊飛到了城牆上。

　　「大概也只能這樣了，不過總得先幫他做些初步的治療。」一旁的月空握著魔法杖走到了昏迷不醒的冥月身旁，低聲呢喃片刻幾句後，揮手發出一圈綠色光環。

　　「不用了，這傢伙就給你們帶回去吧。」正當灰風和銀靜靜地看著正在治療冥月的月空時，一身白袍的白袍樞機幹部埃爾法邊說邊來到灰風身旁，「這孩子他實力強大，或許可以成為你們的夥伴，與其被送回聖城處死，不如讓他跟你們在一起吧。」

　　「埃爾法大人，這樣沒問題嗎？」灰風一臉困惑地看著埃爾法，儘管不常和聯合國會的成員見面，但也聽爺爺說過不少有關聯合國會的事情，對於國會口中所謂的罪人，一向格殺勿論，不可能留活口。

　　「當然沒問題，白袍樞機幹部在國會內的地位超然，除了會長、副會長，以及聖堂武士還有神殿長老外，就算是處刑所那群瘋子也不敢放肆。」埃爾法笑了笑，沉吟片刻後，揚手展開一幅傳送卷軸，說道，「你們快回去吧，我自然有辦法應付國會方面的問題。」

　　「那就謝謝埃爾法大人了。」向白袍樞機幹部埃爾法點了點頭，灰風把冥月扛在肩上，並把他的長劍撿起來後，一腳踏入傳送卷軸生成的傳送門，而銀和月空也跟在他身後，眨眼就消失在殘破不堪的城牆上。

　　「嘿嘿，想不到幾百年沒回來大陸，才剛回來就碰到這麼稀奇的事情，好，有趣，實在是太有趣了！」無論是白袍樞機幹部埃爾法，還是灰風一行人都沒發現加伯利城堡後方的一處山坡上，一名身穿黑色重甲，手持一桿玄鐵長槍的銀髮男子正在眺望城堡內的情況，輕輕地笑了笑後，隨即無聲無息地消失在山坡上，連一絲的能量波動都沒有留下。


待續。

----------


## Holpless

嗯．．．力量的確會迷惑獸心，說白利亞斯活該，還不如說他只是步入歧途，不能說是誰的錯，白利亞斯確實不能活在那門平靜的世界，會削弱他那強大的實力，只不過我有一個問題．．．

光為何成為了邪惡的代表？　

這是我看過第一個把光做為邪的故事，我很好奇且感受到點趣味。

這可是一個非常值得思考的地方，在作者的心中是否已光為暗且暗為光？

在看完這幾個文章之後（累是真的，不過讓我很敬佩作者蒼的思想力）

把大部分的獸友有可能得到問題全部在這故事裡回復了，並且把主要角色的身世給平衡好，這可是值得稱讚的地方。

不過有些值得注意的是，在戰鬥中，角色們的口語讓我有時感到奇怪，彷彿在看動漫般．．．．但又覺得重複了有點多。

像：　「亡靈騎士，殺！」

這「殺」字雖然有讓我覺得這角色是在震起自己的士氣，但有時重複太多讓我感到每個角色都是twins.......

但這只是個人建議，別放在心上︿︿

總之，這是我對這篇文章的心得，要是可以打分，我會打100分。

再來是我沒看到的這幾張。

灰靈真是可憐，卡在友情以及憎恨之間，但在沉默的瞬間被兩方完全排擠，風之靈反噬且又被自己信任的兩位夥伴背叛。

但始終往好方面想，這是一個值得學習的一件事。

大家升級的真快，比我玩冒險遊戲升等還快三倍....是我太爛了嗎？（歪頭）

新任幻之王是帥哥，嗯....（微笑中） 世界上終於少了一名殭屍了...冥月以及另一隻老狼該戒屍了...（這大陸真大，都出現上千萬屍體了還沒臭氣沖天，難道殭屍是清道夫？）

Conclusion: 希望空以及風能打贏黑暗之方，雖然光的一半是暗而暗的一半是光，但在最後光永遠為勝利之方，雖然膚淺但卻為人生之道 （思）

但在真實世界裡，光看起來已經成為敗北之方了吧（嘆）

----------


## 靜炎

嗯！這一章寫的還不錯，背景方面也有進步。
啊蒼果然是『孺子可教』，哈哈哈。（被啊蒼歐
但有一點不好，就是…「在連續遭到幾道成人大腿般粗細的閃電攻擊之下」這一段。
==成人大腿般粗細，呃…這個比喻…好像不是很帥耶！
給一下小小的建議，應該沒關係吧？

失禮了。拱手

    改成「在連續遭到幾道震天撼雷的閃電攻擊之下」
震撼+天雷，能夠震天的撼雷，定不是一般的雷電。    
    

不過真沒想到冥月居然成了天榜殺手，還那麼冷酷無情，跟那位啊月先生…，真是不能比啊！唉…（被啊月給K死

----------


## 夢境之狼雪克

看看這章主角方終於沒有只處於挨打狀態了...

不過到底要吸收多少位托拉斯的成員呢?

冥月如果加入因該可以大大提升戰力吧?

期待下篇...

不要問我給的回覆好像沒什麼用...

管別人之前要先管好自己...

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

TO雪克：

主角也是會變強的XD

冥月加入的話，確實多了一位可以和王相抗衡的戰力，

不過冥月也有他的苦衷的。

不知道雪克那兩句話是在指誰呢？(應該不是蒼我吧...

TO阿炎：

謝謝炎的誇獎啦^^

那一段是蒼我在別的地方看到的形容法，不過炎的建議我就收下啦~

TO小o：

謝謝誇獎啦，這篇文章還沒到100分啦，還有些地方要加強。

光不一定代表邪惡，只是要看使用在什麼地方而已，

呵呵，的確啦，在蒼我的心中，的確是，光為暗，暗為光。

有光就一定有暗。

真實世界阿....早就是非不分了....還在分什麼光跟暗。

請各位期待下篇囉。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第四十七章：冥狼，天魔狼，暴風雨前的寧靜


　　被灰風帶回德拉斯帝國國務院的冥月，在月空的治療下，身上的傷勢已經恢復得七七八八，不過身上的武器都被沒收，也被灰靈長老用魔法封印住體內的力量，整天都待在重兵把守的病房內。

　　「不知道那傢伙醒了沒有？」身穿白色大衣的灰風，邊說邊走向病房，示意門口的士兵放行後，和月空一起踏入了病房內，但是，硬再兩人眼前的卻是空無一人的病房。

　　難道，被那傢伙逃了出去？

　　看看門外同樣驚訝的士兵，再看看病房內絲毫沒被開過的唯一的窗戶，灰風搖搖頭，放棄這個念頭。除了封印冥月的力量外，灰靈長老還在整間病房佈下一座探測魔法陣，只要他想逃出病房，立刻就會觸動探測魔法陣，很快就會引起長老的注意。

　　「不用找啦，我在這裡。」正當灰風和月空困惑地四下察看病房時，一身白衣的冥月從虛空中緩緩走出，「沒看過空間魔法嗎？看你們的表情似乎很驚訝……」

　　「你的力量應該被封印住了吧，應該不可能可以施展任何魔法。」看看彷彿若無其事的冥月，仔細感覺一下他體內的能量波動，灰風的手下意識地移到刀柄上，做好最壞的打算。

　　「只有神階魔法才能封住一名聖階高級強者的力量，那個老狼人的魔法對我根本沒用。」冥月邊說邊輕輕地揮揮手，緊跟著，病房外一聲巨響，兩把匕首、一把長刀和一把長劍就飛進了病房內，被他迅速地收好，「我可是來自死亡位面的冥狼一族，要封住我的力量可沒那麼簡單。」

　　「你是因為托拉斯智囊團的要求才特地從死亡位面過來幫忙的？」一旁的月空握著白色的魔法杖，渾身都籠罩在一圈藍光內，似乎做好了戰鬥的準備。

　　「你們救了我一命，我不會再對你們出手。」看看蓄勢待發的灰風和月空兩人，冥月搖搖頭，開始把事情的來龍去脈都說了出來。

　　原來，他是為了讓自身修練的亡靈魔法再次突破一個層級，而到亡靈位面找當年教他亡靈魔法的導師，在後者身邊修煉幾年後，總算獲得突破，但就在穿過空間裂縫準備返回死亡位面的同時，遭遇到空間離子風暴，陰錯陽差之下來到了米爾加特大陸這個位面。

　　「那你怎麼會站在托拉斯智囊團那邊？」明白冥月來到大陸的原因後，月空再次困惑地問著冥月。

　　「我的家族和死亡位面的暗黑君王也有不錯的交情，剛好托拉斯智囊團就是暗黑君王扶持的勢力，就這樣成為他們的一員。」冥月淡淡地說著，沉吟片刻後，繼續說道，「反正和其他位面的光明教廷一樣，這塊大陸上的聯合國會也是生命位面的聖光城在背後扶持，既可以在暗黑長老的指導下提升實力，又可以幫他們對付聖光城的走狗，何樂而不為？」

　　看看一臉稀鬆平常的冥月，灰風和月空一陣暴汗，徹底傻眼，兩人都沒想到自己無意中拯救的人竟是和死亡位面的暗黑君王交情甚好的家族族人。
　　「你們會幫助聯合國會對付托拉斯智囊團嗎？」正當灰風和月空不知道該說什麼的時候，冥月突然抬頭看著灰風。

　　「這……」面對冥月突然提出的問題，灰風一時之間也不知道該怎麼回答，通過白袍樞機幹部埃爾法，他明白國會已經要求爺爺出兵協助，但是眼前的冥月卻明顯是站在托拉斯智囊團這方，讓他一陣頭大。

　　「你們要幫忙聯合國會也沒關係，反正我就暫時先在你們這裡活動，等到這場鬧劇結束吧，不過看在你們救我一命的份上，就給你們一些情報吧。」看看面有難色的灰風，再看看他身旁沉默的月空，冥月隨意地揮揮手，並拉了張椅子坐在兩人眼前，頓了頓後，接著說道，「你們應該會和托拉斯智囊團底下的五位王正面衝突，雖然我只和其中的三個接觸過，不過這對你們應該也有不小的幫助。」

　　在冥月的解說下，灰風和月空漸漸地明白托拉斯智囊團的實力，除了強大的長老會之外，牙之王蒼煌以及轟之王義經等五位王也是托拉斯智囊團能和聯合國會相抗衡的根本。

　　儘管只和牙之王、光之王和暗之王接觸過，不過冥月對整個拖拉斯智囊團的實力，也有不少的了解。

　　「牙之王蒼煌、暗之王來‧征以及新的光之王夜半……」聽完冥月的解釋，明白托拉斯智囊團恐怖的實力後，灰風的臉色越來越沉。

　　「五位王之中，最要小心提防的就是牙之王蒼煌，那傢伙不是一般的獸人。」看看臉色凝重的灰風，冥月頓了頓後繼續說道，「雖然他是個人類和獸人的混血，不過那傢伙可是天魔狼族出身的，就連暗黑君王也不敢招惹他們一族。」

　　如果說托拉斯智囊團的實力讓灰風震驚，那麼，身為天魔狼族的牙之王蒼煌就讓他震撼不己，儘管和他交手過幾次，但他明白對方的實力絕對不止這麼簡單，連暗黑君王也極為顧忌的天魔狼族，可見那一族是多麼恐怖的一個存在。

　　「每一個種族多少都有天賦神通，像我們冥狼族的天賦神通大部分都是亡靈魔法，而我則是空間魔法，至於蒼煌他的天賦神通，我也不是很清楚，但你們絕對不能小看他。」冥月不顧灰風和月空的驚訝，繼續說道，「不過你們放心，就算給聯合國會一件頂級的神器或者一個天大的膽子，他們也不敢將托拉斯智囊團連根拔起，你們頂多只是幫國會打倒那五位王而已。」

　　「冥月，謝謝你的情報了。」灰風邊說邊向冥月伸出了右手，「這些情報對我們的幫助不少。」

　　「不用道謝啦，這是我給你們謝禮。」冥月同樣也伸出右手，和灰風握了握，「我就先在大陸待到位面通道開啟時再回去好了，免得又被空間亂流捲到什麼怪位面。」

　　「那你可以在國務院住下，我相信爺爺應該不會說什麼的。」灰風面帶笑容地向冥月說著，「不知道阿月今年幾歲啦？」

　　「呃……這個，我今年剛滿十五歲。」灰風突然的問題，讓冥月徹底愣住，隨後才緩緩地回答，「我們冥狼一族跟天魔狼族一樣，壽命都很長，即使是沒修練的普通族人也可以活上七、八百歲。」

　　「就算沒修煉也可以活那麼久？」聽到冥月的回答，灰風和月空徹底傻眼，儘管知道只要修煉到聖階高級境界壽命就會大增，修煉到聖階顛峰，也就是所謂的神階境界時，就可以得到幾乎長生不老的生命，對這些境界的強者來說，活個幾千年甚至幾萬年都是非常正常的事，但要是連沒有修練的普通人也可以活到八百歲，那可就一點都不正常了。

　　「這也算是我們兩個狼族的天賦神通吧……」看看震驚得說不出話來的灰風以及月空，冥月抓抓頭。

　　被灰風救了一命後，擁有下位高級聖階強者實力，冥狼族的天榜殺手冥月，從此就成為和灰風形影不離的好朋友，日後將一同出生入死的好夥伴！

　　「好，冥月兄弟，我們走吧，我相信爺爺也會歡迎你加入我們的。」看看還沒成年就已經實力強大的冥月，灰風欣喜若狂，作為一名小隊隊長，他明白冥月的加入對日後的任務和戰鬥有多麼大的幫助。

　　剛加入灰風小隊的冥月，正準備在灰靈長老的帶領下和月空等人一起修練的同時，幾萬里之外的聯合國會總部所在的聖城，高高在上副會長巴洛克發佈了一連串瘋狂的命令。

　　「奧古斯都，聖堂長老答應出兵沒有？」副會長巴洛克臉色冰冷，問站在不遠處的黑衣人奧古斯都。

　　「大人，聖堂長老普利斯頓已經答應出兵，但是……」奧古斯都搖頭苦笑，遲疑片刻後繼續說道，「聖堂長老說米爾加特大陸現在面臨前所未有的危機，大陸上幾處的空間裂縫開始有動盪的跡象，異位面的惡魔或者強者隨時會闖進來，為了大陸上的安寧，為了長遠的利益，要求我們在最短時間內和托拉斯智囊團和解！」

　　和解？

　　聯合國會副會長巴洛克冷冷地笑了笑，幾百年來，聯合國會已經習慣高高在上，佔據大陸上大部分的資源。突然和托拉斯智囊團和解，平分大陸上的各種資源和利益，就算自己答應，下面的一些幹部級的成員和其餘依附國會的眾多大貴族也絕對不同意。

　　「奧古斯都，你派人跑一趟幽冥海域，把鎮守那邊的榮耀騎士團都調回來，並給深淵島的那群老怪物放點消息，接著在去聯絡依附國會的眾多公國，讓他們也出兵協助。」副會長巴洛克臉色陰沉，沉聲說道。

　　「大人，請公國出兵協助還可以，但萬萬不可調離鎮守幽冥海域的所有榮耀騎士團，萬一……」看看臉色陰沉的副會長巴洛克，奧古斯都緊張地說出自己的見解。

　　作為聖堂專門和國會之間聯絡的一名執事長老，雖然威望不錯，但是，他根本就無力阻止教皇的決定。不過，空間裂縫越來越動蕩，這個時候確實不合適和托拉斯智囊團拼死拼活。抽調幽冥海域的精銳，故意讓深淵島那些老怪物有機可乘，那就更加不妥，會為大陸的和平埋下巨大的隱患。一不小心，甚至就連異位面的惡魔都放了進來。

    到時，要是消息敗露，恐怕就不是托拉斯智囊團攻打聯合國會那麼簡單了。暴怒之下，也許巴里摩爾家族、博格家族和霜雷門等大勢力都將根據協議對聯合國會採取可怕的行動！畢竟，故意放異位面的惡魔進來，不僅違反各大勢力千百年來的協議，還將嚴重地威脅到他們的自身利益。

　　「哼，幾百年來，深淵島那些老怪物無時無刻不在想攻入幽冥海域，救出他們的深淵領主，你就告訴他們，人我可以放，但是我需要他們出兵攻打托拉斯智囊團以及白利亞斯那幾個該死的獸人的人頭！」副會長臉色冰冷，冷哼一聲後接著說道，「另外，派埃爾法那傢伙去給德拉斯帝國施壓，讓他們派那幾位王出來。」

　　「大人，這……」奧古斯都渾身一震，聽到副會長巴洛克的話後，迅速明白對方的意思，冷汗直冒。根據情報，聯合國會的大軍目前正在大陸南部和托拉斯智囊團的大軍殺得血流成河，甚至還占了點上風，佔據了不少對方的城堡，本來，這是一個很好的和解談判的機會，沒想到副會長竟然背道而馳，不但不和對方和解，反而聯合深淵島的那群老怪物徹底擊殺對方的大軍。

　　「奧古斯都，你就去執行我的命令就好，記住，十天過後開始行動，萬一計畫失敗，就派人到南方的幾個據點暗中收割國會成員和那些貴族的靈魂，向聖光城求援，請求他們派一隊天使軍團降臨到大陸，到時在慢慢收拾殘局也不遲。」看看似乎還想說什的聖堂執事長老奧古斯都，副會長巴洛克冷冷地看一眼後，便起身拂袖離去。

　　瘋狂！徹底的瘋狂！

　　震驚過後，奧古斯都本來想再次勸勸副會長巴洛克，但眼看對方冷冷地看自己一眼便迅速離去，明白事情已經沒有任何改變的餘地。事情到了這個地步，他只能祈禱神明保佑，希望計畫別出什麼差錯，希望國會會長雷亞斯洛大人可以快點回來阻止瘋狂的副會長巴洛克。

　　如果副會長巴洛克的計劃成功，不僅可以大幅度地壓縮托拉斯智囊團的勢力範圍，還能掌握大陸南方大部分的資源和土地，進一步地鞏固聯合國會在大陸上的地位，但要是失敗，後果將不堪設想，儘管副會長計畫周詳，準備招喚聖光城的天使軍團收拾殘局，但結果會如何，誰也沒有十足的把握！

　　下令奧古斯都執行命令後，副會長巴洛克回到密室內，只見密室內已經有一名白狼人背靠著牆壁站著，肩背三尺長劍，似乎已經等候多時。

　　「萊西爾特大人，是什麼風把你吹來的？」看到臉色平靜的黑衣白狼人萊西爾特，副會長巴洛克愣了一下，隨後才開口問道。

　　「剛好路過就進來坐坐啦，巴洛克大人，看來你似乎已經準備拿下整個大陸南部了。」萊西爾特淡淡地說著，「不過根據我得到的情報顯示，托拉斯智囊團的三大長老之中的暗黑騎士大統領已經從死亡位面回到米爾加特大陸了，你看要不要暫停一下你的計畫？」

　　暗黑騎士大統領已經回到大陸？

　　聽聽萊西爾特的話，副會長巴洛特渾身一震，作為一名高高在上的聯合國會副會長，作為托拉斯智囊團幾百年來的老對手，沒有人比他更明白暗黑三大長老有多麼可怕！

　　幾百年前，當他還是利文薩帝國的一位執事長老時，他就親眼看過暗黑三大長老是如何帶領眾多暗黑士兵圍殺通過空間裂縫闖入米爾加特大陸上的惡魔，親眼看到暗黑騎士大統領一槍就捅死一名下位神實力的烈焰惡魔，即使過了幾百年，但那一幕依舊深深地烙印在他腦海裡。

　　「萊西爾特大人，那該怎麼辦？你有辦法聯絡會長大人嗎？」明白托拉斯智囊團真正的王者終於歸來後，副會長巴洛克冷汗直冒，緊張萬分。

　　「巴洛克大人，辦法也不是沒有，只要你先暫停目前的計畫，暫時保持現況，等到會長回來之後，到時在發起總攻擊也不遲。」看看憂心忡忡的副會長巴洛克，萊西爾特笑了笑，從衣服內拿出一瓶雲晶晶髓和一顆只有拇指般那小的黑色小球體放到桌子上，「這瓶晶髓和這顆下位神強者的神晶你就拿去好好利用，看能不能盡快突破到神階境界，這樣你們聯合國會到時的勝算就大多了。」
　　下位神強者的神晶？

　　「謝謝萊西爾特大人！我立刻去下令暫停一切的計畫。」看看桌子上的雲晶晶髓和神源，副會長巴洛克興奮不已，揮手把晶髓和神晶妥善地收到空間戒指內，接著發出一道魔法傳信通知奧古斯都，要他暫停一切計畫，並撤回所有在南方的國會大軍。

　　神晶阿，那可是神階強者力量的根本，蘊含著大量神階強者的力量精華以及領悟的法則，只要在修練的時候捧在雙手上，一點一點吸收神晶內的能量，修練速度將會比平常快上幾倍，甚至十幾倍！

　　「在我下次來這之前，你就不要再下達什麼命令，暫且先維持現況，等到時機成熟你在召喚天使軍團降臨也不遲。」看看欣喜若狂的副會長巴洛克，一身黑衣的萊西爾特搖搖頭，沉吟片刻後繼續說道，「不過，我倒是可以建議你派人去請德拉斯帝國的那五位王先去擊敗托拉斯智囊團的五位王，這樣至少可以減輕你們日後的壓力。」

　　「好，謝謝大人的建議。」看看懷裡的水晶球浮現出來的幾行字，確認奧古斯都已經暫停計畫，準備撤回大軍後，副會長巴洛克總算鬆了口氣，在心理慶幸有萊西爾特這個聖光城的使者在幕後協助，否則事情將一發不可收拾。

　　暗黑三長老之一的暗黑騎士大統領，那是多麼可怕的一個存在，想起幾百年前的那一幕，副會長巴洛克頭皮還是一陣發麻，真正統帥托拉斯智囊團成千上萬名暗黑騎士的王者，那可不是自己這個小小的上位高級聖階強者可以輕易招惹的恐怖存在。

　　和副會長巴洛克再次仔細商量接下來的行動後，萊西爾特隨即離開密室，而副會長巴洛克則是抓緊時間修煉，希望能盡快突破到神階境界。

　　與此同時，遠在數千里之外的絕望城上層區域，殺手協會總會的所在地內，一名身披重甲的銀髮男子正舉著酒杯和一名黑袍老者對談。

　　「哈廷斯，什麼時候從死亡位面回來的阿？」一名鬍鬚花白，身穿黑袍的銀狼人仰頭將酒杯裡冰涼的紅酒喝光後，問著名叫哈廷斯的銀髮男子。

　　「才剛回來就到你這鳥房子歇口氣，不過倒是在南方的加伯利看到有趣的一幕。」轉轉手上的酒杯後，暗黑騎士大統領哈廷斯淡淡地說著。

　　「什？鳥房子？你不高興就別來！」白了一眼似笑非笑的暗黑騎士大統領哈廷斯後，銀狼人接著說道，「加伯利的確是個好地方，說吧，你到底看到了什？」

　　「聯合國會的白袍樞機幹部將你的殺手給德拉斯帝國的傢伙帶回去呢，你看這有不有趣？」再次被酒杯裝滿酒後，哈廷斯淡淡地說了起來，「話說回來，雷斯特，你是從哪弄來冥狼一族的？」

　　「你是說冥月阿，那傢伙是被空間亂流捲到米爾加特大陸上的，看他實力不錯，我就乾脆收他進我們殺手協會了。」看看不停地把酒杯倒滿的哈廷斯，名叫雷斯特的銀狼人搖搖頭，沉吟片刻後繼續說道，「聯合國會最近不知道在發什麼瘋，把你們在南部的據點都拔掉了。」

　　把托拉斯智囊團在南部的據點都拔掉了？

　　聽到老銀狼人雷斯特的話，哈廷斯差點把嘴裡的紅酒噴了出來，把酒吞下肚後，才向雷斯特打聽詳細情形。

　　「嘿嘿，好，很好，好大的狗膽！」從雷斯特口中得知目前大陸上的情況後，暗黑騎士大統領冷冷地笑了笑，把酒杯放到桌上接著說道，「雷亞斯洛那老傢伙一不在，那個副會長巴洛克就開始亂來，他們的聖堂大長老究竟在幹什？」

　　「你在說薩爾亞夫阿，那老傢伙幾百年前就閉關修練了，誰知道他什麼時候才會出來，他手下的其他長老去其他位面的去其他位面，不問世事的不問世事誰也不知道他們到底在幹麻。」看看臉色冰冷的暗黑騎士大統領哈廷斯，雷斯特淡淡地說著，「對了，這次去死亡位面有沒有碰到你們的大長老？」

　　「沒有，幾乎翻遍整個死亡位面也沒找到德斯威爾那個老傢伙，就連暗黑神殿的強者也不清楚他的下落。」看看臉色平靜的雷斯特，哈廷斯緩緩地說著，「雷斯特阿，我看你也幾百年都沒出手了，這一次要不要跟我去好好教訓一下聯合國會那群混蛋？」

　　一般人或許不知道雷斯特這老狼人的可怕，但作為托拉斯智囊團的三大長老之一，作為幾百年前曾經參與過圍殺從異位面闖進來的惡魔的神階強者，沒有人比他更明白雷斯特的實力有多麼恐怖！

　　「教訓教訓一下是無所謂，不過我倒想想看看被劍神那老傢伙看重的兩個年輕狼人的戰鬥有多麼精彩。」看看已經按耐不住，恨不得盡快上場廝殺的暗黑騎士大統領哈廷斯，雷斯特緩緩地說著，「不過現在空間裂縫即將動盪，在這種時候挑起大規模戰爭對誰都沒好處。」

　　「哦，被劍神看重的年輕狼人阿……」再次喝完一杯冰涼的紅酒後，暗黑騎士大統領淡淡地說著，「好，就聽你這老傢伙的，改天再找聯合國會算帳。」

　　看看一杯接著一杯不停喝酒的哈廷斯，雷斯特無奈地搖搖頭，吩咐一名親衛再拿幾名酒來後，和這名幾百年沒見的老朋友談天說地，聊起了不少死亡位面的事情。

　　與此同時，遠在幾千里之外的德拉斯帝國國務院內，正瀰漫著一股低氣壓，無論是灰風一行還是灰靈長老，全都臉色沉重，而白袍樞機幹部埃爾法則是滿臉無奈。
　　「埃爾法，你確定聯合國會的副會長已經要灰風率小隊先去殲滅托拉斯智囊團的那五位王？」仔細看看手上的一張羊皮紙後，灰靈長老臉色冰冷。

　　「沒錯，灰靈，真的很抱歉，我已經盡我所能的去周旋了，不過副會長他……」看看臉色冰冷的灰靈，埃爾法無奈地搖搖頭，略帶歉意地說著。

　　「好，埃爾法，你幫轉達給巴洛克那個老傢伙，十天之後灰風的小隊就出發，請他提供完善的情報和支援。」一把火把羊皮紙燒成灰燼後，灰靈冷冷地說著，「灰風，等等你們就先到地下廣場去，開始下一步的修練。」

　　「我知道了。」看看爺爺灰靈冰冷的表情，灰風不敢怠慢，迅速發出幾道魔法傳信通知在別處閒晃的修奇和天雪等人。


待續。

--------------------------------
呼，這星期又有三天連假，或許還會在更新兩篇吧~

故事也快進入最後的尾聲了，在幾章的就要結束囉。

在這邊謝謝各位獸的支持和建議，

謝謝大家捧場蒼我的小說~

----------


## 夢境之狼雪克

哇~好多大咖的一個一個冒出來

真的是強者如雲~多的跟天上的雲一樣

聯合國會的副會長也不敢再囂張了

在亂下去天下就大亂了!!

五位王VS五位王的最終決戰很期待呢^^

期待下篇~

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

to雪克：

嗯，在大陸上本來就是強者為尊的XD

副會長還沒踏入神階當然不敢囂張，不過現在不敢

不代表以後也不敢啦~

請期待下篇。

----------


## 冥月

這部快要結束了呢……
到時候我久等下一部好了
反正都是作者來寫我只看就好了
呵呵呵呵……（陰森的笑聲……

呃啊~

連續看兩章的感覺
呼啊~
就像是……？？？？
是什麽呢……
哦哦哦~
就是那個什麽在渴的嗓子冒煙的時候喝道一瓶冰涼的可樂一樣
嗚嗚~
舒服……
而且還是高檔可樂呢……
打的很精彩的說 嘿嘿嘿~

唔……
神級啊……
貌似很好，很強大 咳咳咳……

神級的戰爭絕對會更瘋狂吧？
嘿嘿~
月我等咯~

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

to阿月：

呵呵，下次阿月挑戰連續看三章好了XD

神階強者之間的戰爭當然精采~就好比彗星撞地球一樣猛

神階的確很強大，不過也是很危險的。

請期待下篇囉。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第四十八章：絕望城上層區域，暗之王來襲，序幕


　　十天的時間，很快就過去了，彷彿一抹陽光不經意地從指間流過，稍縱即逝！

　　這天早上，灰風帶著包括古克傑爾在內的小隊通過國務院後方由白袍樞機幹部埃爾法特別設置的傳送魔法陣，迅速出現在絕望城的夾層地帶內。

　　不過令灰風意外的是，不只白袍樞機幹部埃爾法同行，就連爺爺灰靈也跟著一起來到夾層地帶。

　　「爺爺，你怎麼也來了？」看看一身白袍，握著一根白色魔法杖的爺爺灰靈，灰風一臉困惑地問著。

　　「埃爾法和我想跟幾個老朋友敘敘舊而已。」灰靈臉色平靜，淡淡地說著，「踏入那扇門就正式進入絕望城的上層區域，千萬要小心。」

　　叮嚀灰風和月空等人幾句後，灰靈握著白色的魔法杖和白袍樞機幹部埃爾法率先踏入廣場階梯上黑呼呼的大門，身後，灰風也率著小隊如影隨形地跟上。

　　絕望城上層區域很大，比起下層區域小不了多少，但是跟下層區域不同的是，才剛踏入大門，眾人就感覺到一股陰冷的氣息，和一絲絲隱晦的能量波動，四周的房屋有的牆壁破了個大洞；有的只剩下光禿禿的一面牆，讓眾人震驚的卻是，從大門開始到前方幾百公尺處，散落一具具的屍體，有獸人也有人類，到處都散佈著殘肢碎體，血流成河，空氣中彌漫著一股濃重的血腥味。

　　「這些屍體底究竟是怎麼回事？」看看眼前觸目驚心的慘況，月空下意識地握緊手中白色的魔法杖，儘管早就明白絕望城上層區域凶險莫測，但無論是月空還是其他人都萬萬也沒想到上層區域竟然如此恐怖，唯獨一身白袍的炎之王凱薩神情平靜，似乎已經見識過許多這種橫屍遍野的情形。

　　「這些人，有一半以上是我殺的……」和其他人不同，炎之王凱薩一臉平靜地說著，彷彿事不關己，而除了白袍樞機幹部埃爾法和灰靈長老依舊冷靜以外，其他人都是一臉驚愕地看著炎之王凱薩。

　　在炎之王凱薩的解釋下，眾人開始了解絕望城上層區域究竟是個多恐怖的地方，原來，絕望城上層區域是個弱肉強食的地方，眼前的屍體有一半是不知死活闖入上層區域的一些混混，因而被他斬殺，也有一些是各大帝國，甚至是聯合國會派出的小隊成員，但無一例外，全都被就地斬殺，有的胸口被洞穿，心臟被刺破；有的頭顱已經不見；有的則是只剩下一隻手或者一隻腳，甚至，有些直接被燒成焦炭或者被冰成冰雕……

　　弱肉強食的叢林法則，無處不在！

　　「簡單的說，沒有足夠的實力，就踏入絕望城的上層區域，只是給自己帶來死亡而以，接下來的路，大家萬萬不可掉以輕心。」給灰風和月空等幾個較為年輕的人解釋一些上層區域的事情後，炎之王凱薩頓了頓，接著說道，「上層區域不只有托拉斯智囊團這個傳承了將近千年的組織而已，誰也不知道還有多少實力強大的老怪物。」

　　「總之，我們快點往前吧。」快速掃視一遍四周的屍體後，白袍樞機幹部埃爾法握著魔法杖率先往前方前進，身後，灰靈長老和灰風一行也迅速跟上，畢竟，在危機重重的絕望城上層區域內，誰也不想落單。

　　眾人往前走了十幾分鐘後，來到了一扇黑呼呼的對開大門前，四周異常地安靜，宛如廢墟般的房屋一棟接一棟坐落在兩旁，正當灰靈長老打算直接上前推開大門時，一股帶著陰冷氣息的狂風突然吹過，緊跟著，一名身穿黑色大衣的褐髮男子詭異地憑空出現在大門前面。

　　「狄特里希‧達恩洛林！」還沒等灰靈等人反應過來，灰風身後的修奇就驚呼出來，迅速地拔出鋒利的匕首，嚴陣以待。

　　眼看修奇迅速拔出武器，其他人也不敢怠慢，紛紛運起護體鬥氣或者護體魔力，月空和銀則是給眾人加持魔法護盾。

　　「唉呀，你們別那麼緊張，我暫時還不會對你們出手。」看看蓄勢待發的眾人，狄特里希淡淡地笑了笑，「我只是來給你們忠告，一旦踏入這扇門，將再也無法回頭，除非獲得最終的勝利。」

　　「哼，我才不管你什麼忠告，我現在就拿你的頭顱和鮮血來祭拜我們死去的團員！」冷哼一聲後，修奇握著匕首，「呼」的一聲撲了出去，加持鬥氣後，匕首的刀身一片通紅，散發出一陣陣凌厲的殺氣。

　　不過修奇的匕首還沒近身，整個人就彷彿撞上一塊彈簧般地被彈了回來，一臉驚訝地看著狄特里希。

　　「在這座上古魔法陣面前，你們是無法對我出手的，除非踏入這座大門。」看看不甘心地修奇，狄特里希緩緩地說著，「這是我要對你們說的，那麼再見了。」

　　語音未落，狄特里希便冷不防地向修奇射出一張血紅色的紙牌，直奔修奇的腦門，但卻被後者揮刀給擋了下來，只見那是一張死神牌。

　　挑釁，赤裸裸的挑釁！

　　「好，很好，你給我等著，狄特里希！」把紙牌一刀砍成兩半後，修奇冷冷地瞪著眼前的狄特里希。

　　「放心吧，我會在這扇大門後面等著你的到來，團長。」冷冷地笑了笑後，狄特里希身形一晃，眨眼就消失在眾人眼前，連一絲些許的能量波動都沒留下。

　　「我們走吧，該是把一切都了斷的時候了。」伸手拍拍修奇的肩膀後，手握白色魔法杖的灰靈長老臉色冰冷，率先走近黑呼呼的大門，並把門推了開來，身後，灰風一行人也隨之跟上。

　　眾人才剛踏入大門，黑呼呼的大門便「碰」的一聲迅速關上，發出震天的聲響，而映在他們眼裡的是，一座比第零廣場還大的空曠廣場，廣場的正對面，同樣也有一扇黑呼呼的對開大門。

　　「上古魔法陣？」看看兩座幾乎一模一樣的黑呼呼的大門，在閉上眼睛仔細感覺一下空氣中隱晦的能量波動後，灰靈長老渾身一震，下意識地握緊手中的白色魔法杖。

　　魔法陣的種類繁多，就算是精通佈設各種魔法陣的魔法師也不敢說究竟有多少種魔法陣，比起一般的魔法陣，上古魔法陣的佈設就更加困難，除了需要數量極為龐大的極品晶石之外，佈陣者的實力也得達到一定的水平，才能發揮出上古魔法陣真正的可怕威力。

　　傳說，天魔狼族就是佈設上古魔法陣的高手，族中的巫師不僅擅長靈魂攻擊，還擅長佈設各式各樣的上古魔法陣，實力強大。

　　難道，絕望城上層區域有一名甚至一名以上的天魔狼族的巫師？

　　想起以前在一本古籍上看過的有關天魔狼族以及上古魔法陣的相關記載後，灰靈長老如臨大敵，輕輕地呢喃幾聲，迅速給眾人加持魔法護盾，不過，還沒等眾人進一步探索這個廣場時，一道黑光就從天而降，黑光散去後，一名身穿黑袍的銀狼人出現在另一邊的黑色大門面前，臉色冰冷，散發出一陣陣澎湃的魔力波動。

　　「托拉斯智囊團的王？」看看臉色冰冷，身穿黑袍的銀狼人，在看看他雙手手腕上的王鏈，白袍樞機幹部埃爾法迅速明白對方的身分，握著魔法杖挺身而出，做好了最壞的打算。

　　「托拉斯智囊團旗下，暗之王─來‧征。」看看挺身而出的白袍樞機幹部埃爾法，在看看他身後的灰風一行人，身穿黑袍的銀狼人冷冷地說著，「想通過這扇門只有一個方法，留下一個人和我戰鬥，其他人就能通過這裡，來吧，遲來的挑戰者們，選出你們的第一名挑戰者吧。」

　　「讓我來吧。」一旁的月空毫不遲疑地踏了出去，左手緊緊握著刻上藍色波浪的白色魔法杖，一股不亞於暗之王來的魔力波動散發了出去。

　　「好，其他人可以走了。」看看毫不猶豫站出來的月空，來點點頭，伸手往身後的黑呼呼的大門輕輕一推，輕而易舉就把大門給推了開來，露出一條長長的通道。

　　「月空，你沒問題嗎？」灰風走上前拍拍月空的肩膀，憂心忡忡。

　　「那當然，你們快走吧，到時再見了。」看看關心自己的灰風，月空淡淡地笑了笑，揮手示意眾人趕緊離開。

　　「別輸阿，我們到最後面再見了。」炎之王凱薩邊說邊上前抱了一下月空，伸手在他肩膀上拍了拍，隨後便跟著眾人走向來身後的大門。

　　「好了，可以開始了，不知道你是哪一位王？」確定灰風一行人都穿過黑呼呼的大門後，來的手輕輕在門上一敲，大門便「嘎吱」關了起來，與此同時，月空身後的大門也「碰」的一聲關了起來。

　　「水之王月空。」往前踏了一步後，月空臉色冰冷，雙手上的水之王鏈散發出一道藍色的光圈以及一股王鏈特有的能量波動。

　　「嘿嘿，利凡西奧，想不到是你這老傢伙阿。」正當月空準備率先發動攻勢的時候，一匹有著一身黑色毛髮的老狼出現在暗之王來的身旁，一雙血紅色的瞳孔緊緊盯著月空。

　　「哼，查卡利斯，難道你還想再被我修理阿？」冷哼一聲後，水之王鏈利凡西奧緩緩地在月空身旁現出身影。

　　「查卡利斯，開始吧。」淡淡地望一眼一身藍色毛髮的水之王鏈利凡西奧後，來雙手凝聚著一圈黑色光輪，一股澎湃的能量波動毫無保留地散發出去，伴隨著強烈的殺氣。

　　「哼，我們上，月空。」冷哼一聲後，水之王鏈利凡西奧的身影眨眼就消失無蹤，與此同時，月空握著魔法杖輕輕地呢喃起來，整座廣場上充斥著水系魔法元素。

　　「雨殺空間！」為了盡快結束戰鬥，為了趕緊和灰風等夥伴會合，暴喝一聲後，月空直接展開領悟的水之王鏈領域，號稱攻擊力最可怕的雨殺空間！

　　在月空的操控之下，空氣中凝聚著一根根鋒利的水之箭矢，密密麻麻一大片，「呼」的一聲，向暗之王來呼嘯而去。

　　「哼……」看看鋪天蓋地而來的水之箭矢，暗之王來冷哼一聲，右手一揮發出一團黑霧般的魔法罩擋住攻擊後，隨即低聲呢喃起來，很快的，一個個手持大刀或者長劍的殭屍和骷髏等亡靈慢慢地從地板冒出，甚至，還有幾十名騎著骨馬的的亡魂騎士，和三條骨龍。

　　亡靈法師？

　　看看數量越來越多的亡靈大軍，月空不由得想起當初的幻之王羅德里格斯，想起那數量龐大的亡靈和攻擊可怕的死神魁儡。震驚過後，月空不敢怠慢，給手上的魔法杖加持魔力後，揮手發出一片銳利的水之箭矢，直撲不遠處的三條骨龍，和領頭的亡魂騎士。

　　「哼，亡魂毒霧！」冷哼一聲後，來迅速呢喃起來，揚手發出一圈劇毒的綠色亡魂毒霧，強化了亡靈大軍的力量和速度，並化解月空的水之箭雨。

　　在來的指揮下，領頭的亡魂騎士一聲長嘯，率先衝了出去，身後，手持大刀的骷髏和殭屍，以及三條骨龍全都跟了上來。

　　「重水牢縛！」側身躲過一條骨龍強而有利的尾巴後，月空迅速展開剛剛領悟不久的重水牢縛領域空間，大大地降低亡靈大軍的力量和速度，緊跟著，一道藍色的強大的王之閃，眨眼就擊潰一條骨龍。

　　儘管現在不是雨天，儘管四周沒有任何水源，但對修煉到聖階中級境界的月空來說，要凝聚龐大的水系魔法元素絲毫沒有任何困難，憑著水之王鏈利凡西奧的指導，憑著對水系法則的領悟，月空的實力已經今非昔比，鋪天蓋地的水之箭矢連綿不絕，無條件擊殺亡靈大軍。

　　「無盡黑暗……」正當月空打算乘勝追擊，擊殺剩下的亡靈大軍時，一旁的來終於出手，直接展開暗之王鏈的領域空間，剎那間，一圈圈詭異的黑光籠罩了整個廣場，黑光所過之處的地板，再次冒出了眾多亡靈！

　　身披重甲的亡魂騎士，手持大刀的殭屍和骷髏，還有幾十名的骷髏弓箭手和骷髏法師，甚至，還有十幾條兇猛的骨龍……

　　「可惡……竟然招這麼多的亡靈……」心裡咒罵一聲後，月空咬咬牙，全力展開雨殺空間以及重水牢縛兩大王鏈空間，緊跟著，握者魔法杖輕輕且迅速地呢喃起來，憑空凝聚了幾百根的水之箭矢，向眾多亡靈呼嘯而去。

　　嗷……

　　體型最大，為首的一頭骨龍咆哮一聲，率眾多骨龍向月空撲了過去，對鋪天蓋地的水之箭矢雨視而不見，每條骨龍體外都籠罩著一團黑光，擋住了勢大力沉的水箭雨，在骨龍的開路下，其餘亡靈也紛紛跟上。

　　「水裘鋼龍豪雨！」暴喝一聲後，月空再次憑空凝聚更多的水之箭矢，指揮他們全都射向為首的骨龍，緊跟著，通過瞬移法術瞬移出去，躲過對方的利爪。
　　瞬移到離亡靈大軍幾十公尺處後，月空把魔力加持到魔法杖上，大聲呢喃起來，隨著月空吐出的拗口的音節，空氣中的水系魔法元素越來越加狂暴跟磅礡，彷彿整個廣場即將降起滔天大雨。

　　「就讓你們看看水之王的力量吧。」冷冷地看一眼撲過來的骨龍後，月空暴喝一聲，手上的魔法杖以及水之王鏈都散發出一陣澎湃的魔力波動，緊跟著，幾十頭由水組成的巨龍出現在月空的身旁，咆哮幾聲後，往前迎上兇猛的十幾頭骨龍。

　　水龍浪潮！

　　水之王鏈的終極奧技之一，利用空氣中澎湃的水元素凝結成眾多龐大的巨龍，藉此擊殺對手，由水幻化成的巨龍，無視一般的物理攻擊，對敵人來說往往是一場可怕的夢魘。

　　嗷……

　　被骨龍一爪擊散後，為首的一頭水龍大聲咆哮，藉助空氣中的水元素再次重生，張口噴出一道道犀利的水箭，緊跟著狠狠地一爪拍過去，將一頭骨龍的肋骨活生生地拍斷幾根。

　　「雨殺！」暴喝一聲後，月空在眾多水龍的後方，再次施展大範圍的雨殺法術，大面積地屠殺亡靈大軍，甚至，趁機攻擊亡靈大軍後方的暗之王來‧征！

　　「愚蠢……」面對恐怖的雨殺，來連眉頭都不皺一下，輕輕地呢喃起來，一股澎湃的令人窒息的暗黑氣息散發出去，伴隨著一股沖天的殺氣，「將一切都摧毀吧……黑暗審判。」

　　當來吐出最後一個音節後，十幾道水桶般粗細的黑色光柱從天而降，無差別地攻擊眾多亡靈大軍和水龍，震聾於耳的爆炸聲連綿不絕，整座廣場都在轟炸的範圍內，四周的房屋紛紛倒塌，地板出現一道道巨大的裂縫，揚起了滿天的沙塵。

　　「月空……」感覺到後方傳來的震天的爆炸聲後，在通道中快步行動的灰風停了下來，轉頭望著爆炸的方向。

　　「灰風，我們走吧，月空他沒問題的。」拍拍灰風的肩膀後，炎之王凱薩笑了笑，「他可是我兒子，不可能輸的。」

　　「千萬別輸阿，夥伴。」再次看了一眼爆炸的方向後，灰風咬咬牙，轉身繼續往前走去，很快的，就來到了第二扇的黑色大門前。

　　「我們進去吧。」推開黑色的大門後，雷之王古克傑爾率先踏了進去，映在眾人眼前的，是一條寬廣的街道，兩旁坐落著許多殘破不堪的房子，一名身穿黑色大衣，露出上半身結實的肌肉的金髮男子冷冷地站立在街道的正中央。

　　「總算來了，那麼，是誰要被我打入地獄呢……」冷冷地看一眼灰風一行人後，金髮男子緩緩地說著，一股磅礡的鬥氣波動毫無保留地散發出去，「來吧，是誰要當我轟之王義經的對手呢？」

　　「好，我來！」好戰的天雪握著手上鋒利的金色長槍挺身而出，渾身都籠罩在一團紅光內，蓄勢待發。

　　「不，這傢伙讓我來。」伸手按住天雪的肩膀後，雷之王古克傑爾緩緩地走到天雪的前方，「你們走吧，我得把跟這傢伙的恩怨給徹底了斷。」

　　「拜託你了。」看看挺身而出的雷之王古克傑爾，灰風這一次不再遲疑，和身旁的爺爺對看一眼後，迅速往前方邁進，眨眼就消失在轟之王義經身後的黑暗之中。

　　「是你阿……真是好久不見了呢……」看看握著沉重的玄鐵長槍的雷之王，義經淡淡一笑，似乎想起了什麼事情，「第十隊騎士隊長，不，暗影禁衛副隊長，古克傑爾‧傑拉斯！」

　　「廢話少說，開始吧，義經隊長。」握緊手上的玄鐵長槍，並股盪體內的鬥氣後，雷之王古克傑爾冷冷地說著，槍身一片通紅，散發出一陣陣澎湃的能量波動。

　　「哈哈哈，來吧！痛快的打一場！來場真正的生死決鬥吧！」看看蓄勢待發的雷之王古克傑爾，轟之王義經仰頭大笑，從空間戒指內取出一把漆黑的長槍，渾身上下散發出澎湃的鬥氣波動，而兩人所在的街道似乎都震動了起來。

　　「納命來，去死吧！」暴喝一聲後，雷之王古克傑爾率先發動攻勢，加持鬥氣後，玄鐵長槍槍身一片通紅，發出「嗡嗡」的輕吟，伴隨著一股澎湃的鬥氣和殺氣。

　　「好，來的好！」看看率先發動攻勢的雷之王古克傑爾，轟之王義經大聲叫好，握著通體漆黑的長槍「呼」的一聲迎上去，速度極快，帶起一串串殘影。

　　叮……

　　兩人的槍尖狠狠地碰在一起，撞出一串串的火花，雙方一觸即退。檢查一下各自的武器後，再次纏鬥在一起，越打越快，越打越狠，槍來槍往，殺得難分難解。

　　「你為什麼要背叛導師？回答我！」側身躲過轟之王勢大力沉的一槍後，雷之王古克傑爾狠狠地一槍刺了過去。

　　「背叛？那種老傢伙率領的國家會有前途嗎？」眼看雷之王的長槍狠狠刺了過來，轟之王義經咬咬牙，不退反進，一腳踢開對方的長槍後，一個空中旋身，左腳狠狠地踢向對方的胸膛，「虎嘯波！」

　　「沒用的！」面對迎面而來的光波，雷之王古克傑爾不退不閃，施展太虛龍壁，直接硬扛對方的攻擊，緊跟著，右腳在地上一點，像出膛的子彈般撲了上去，鋒利的玄鐵長槍直指對方的胸膛。

　　「哼，霸氣腳！」冷哼一聲後，轟之王義經雙腳上的轟之王發出耀眼的銀光，狠狠地一腳踏向地面，踢起眾多碎石，阻擾對方的攻勢和視線後，暴喝一聲，高高跳起，一槍直刺對方的胸膛，「龍戰星野！去死吧！」

　　嗤……

　　全力以赴之下，漆黑的長槍散發出一圈血紅色的光芒，槍身上的紋路若隱若現。速度飛快，帶起一陣刺耳的破空聲！

　　大驚之下，雷之王古克傑爾不敢大意，憑著飛快的速度迅速往側邊一閃，驚險地躲過轟之王勢大力沉的一槍！

　　轟……

　　雷之王躲過一劫，但他身後的房子卻倒楣地應聲而倒，瞬間就崩塌下來。

　　「哼，重力空間！去死吧！」轟之王義經如影隨形，展開王鏈領域後，邊吼邊再次撲了過去，攻勢如潮，發起狂風暴雨般地攻擊。

　　「紫雷領域！」眼看對方展開領域後，攻勢越來越狠，越來越快，雷之王古克傑爾瞳孔緊縮，咬咬牙後，果斷展開領悟的紫雷領域，剎那間，空中電閃雷鳴，一道道粗大的紫色閃電宛如一條條蟒蛇一樣在天空中四處遊竄。

　　也許是毫無顧忌，也許是對自己有極大的信心，轟之王義經攻勢如潮，把轟之王強大的攻擊力發揮得淋漓盡致，越戰越勇。

　　轟之王毫無顧慮，雷之王古克傑爾也絲毫不退讓，憑著超高的速度見招拆招，一道道粗大的蛇形閃電連綿不絕。

　　雙方旗鼓相當，誰也不讓誰，針尖對麥芒，從入口處的大門殺到另一邊的黑色大門，從東邊殺到西邊，從地上殺到半空，犀利的攻擊造成極大的破壞！

　　水之王月空和暗之王來‧征的戰鬥已經展開，而轟之王義經和雷之王古克傑爾了斷過去所有恩怨的死戰也開始，與此同時，已經抵達第三座大門的灰風一行人，月空的父親，炎之王凱薩面對的是霜之王費蕾絲‧古娜……

　　灰風一行和托拉斯智囊團的最終決戰，就此拉開序幕！

待續。

----------


## 靜炎

呦！真沒想到，已經進入尾聲啦！

托拉斯智囊團的五位王，對德拉斯帝國的灰風等五位王。

但不是有十一組王鏈嗎？還有一個王鏈跑哪啦！？

期待下一編。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

to阿炎：

第十一組王鏈阿...那得以後才會出來。

在第一部是不會看到第十一組王鏈的。

王對王可以是很刺激的戰鬥阿~

請期待下篇。

----------


## 夢境之狼雪克

喔!一開始就將王與王的對決拉開序幕

但是對於敵人是否與自己實力相當

實力越相當打的才會越精采嘛~

已經讓三個王對上了

期待下篇戰鬥的情形囉...

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

to雪克：

呵呵，之所以要王VS王，因為只有王才能跟王打XD

不過如果實力相差太大那就沒限制囉~

-----------------------------------------

第四十九章：冰火兩重天，聖光，激戰


　　憑著飛快的速度，灰風一行人早已來到第三座大門，推開大門一看，出現在眾人眼前的和稍早之前轟之王義經所在的地點一樣的眾多房屋，正前方的另一端隱隱約約可見有一座同樣的黑呼呼的大門，一名身穿黑色大衣的人類女子，一投綠色的長髮長達腰際，渾身上下散發出陣陣寒氣，周圍幾步內的地板甚至結起一層薄薄的冰渣。

　　「霜之王費蕾絲‧古娜，你們誰要上呢？」看看臉色凝重地灰風一行人，霜之王費蕾絲淡淡一笑。

　　「灰風、長老，你們先走，我來對付這女人。」站在灰靈長老身後的炎之王凱薩邊說邊大步走了出來，全身都籠罩在一團火焰內。

　　看看已經準備大戰一場的炎之王凱薩，灰風和爺爺灰靈對看一眼後，迅速離去，直撲街道對面的黑色的大門。

　　「炎之王凱薩，久仰你的大名了。」看看渾身都弄在一團火焰內的炎之王凱薩，霜之王費蕾絲淡淡地說著，右手輕輕一揮後，整個地方瞬間就寒風大作，溫度急遽下降，「我們開始吧……」

　　「嘿嘿，放馬過來吧。」看看周圍的寒風，感覺到四周的溫度驟降後，炎之王凱薩不以為然地笑了笑，渾身火光大閃。

　　「冰風暴！」費蕾絲雙手往旁一張，瞬間就憑空凝結幾百根鋒利的冰椎，緊跟著，右手一揮，幾百根鋒利的冰椎全都向炎之王凱薩呼嘯而去，速度飛快，帶起一陣陣刺耳的破空聲。

　　「威力是不錯，就是速度太差了點……」面對鋪天蓋地的冰椎炎之王凱薩一臉輕鬆，雙手插在褲子的口袋裡，腳在地上一點，眨眼就跳上了半空中，輕鬆躲過對方的冰風暴。

　　「真是的……克萊斯特哥哥還是一樣喜歡挑奇怪的大叔當適合者……」幾聲小孩子的笑聲過後，一頭有著天藍色毛髮的小狼出現在霜之王費蕾絲的身旁。

　　「奇怪的大叔？你這小鬼活膩了阿！」聽到天藍色小狼的話後，炎之王凱薩氣得差點吐血。

　　「哼，希古雷奴，幾百年前沒見你還是一樣阿。」隨著一聲冷哼，一團火焰憑空出現在炎之王凱薩的身旁，接著幻化成一頭有著火紅色毛髮的青年狼。

　　「呵呵，克萊斯特哥哥你也一樣沒變呢。」霜之王鏈希古雷奴笑了幾聲，接著緩緩地說著，「我們繼續吧。」

　　「寒冰風暴！」霜之王鏈希古雷奴語音剛落，費蕾絲便發動了下一波的攻勢，揚手招出了一股巨大的冰霜龍捲風，龍捲風所過之處，無論是房子還是幾棵早已枯萎的樹木，全都凍成了冰雕。

　　「嘖嘖，希古雷奴這小子……」看看恐怖的龍捲風，在看看便成冰雕的房屋和樹木，炎之王鏈克萊斯特搖搖頭，「凱薩，我們上吧，盡快結束這場戰鬥。」

　　「哼，正合我意……解封吧……炎之王鏈克萊斯特！」冷哼一聲後，炎之王凱薩雙手一張，手腕上的炎之王鏈紅光大閃，克萊斯特的身影也隨之消失，緊跟著，一團巨大的紫色火燄將凱薩給包覆住，散發出澎湃的能量波動，眨眼就擊潰了冰霜龍捲風。

　　整個廣場原本被冰封的地方和房屋，眨眼就被紫色火燄給解凍，溫度驟升，令人窒息的熱浪連綿不絕，火焰散去後，身穿白色大衣，手持一把巨大的火紅色鐮刀的凱薩冷冷地出現在霜之王費蕾絲眼前。

　　「不好意思……我想盡快結束這場戰鬥。」握著巨大的火紅色鐮刀劃出一個火圈後，炎之王凱薩一改剛剛輕鬆的態度，臉色冰冷，一股沖天的殺氣毫無保留地散發出去。

　　「看來克萊斯特哥哥不想玩了呢……費蕾絲姐姐，解放吧。」看看渾身籠罩在一片火焰內的炎之王凱薩，霜之王鏈希古雷奴淡淡地說著。

　　「那就沒辦法了……冰封一切……霜之王鏈希古雷奴。」搖搖頭後，霜之王費蕾絲緩緩地說出解放語，語音剛落，雙手手腕上的霜之王鏈便發出耀眼的藍光，一股冰風暴將霜之王費蕾絲給籠罩注，風暴散去後，只見原本身穿黑色大衣的費蕾絲，已經身穿一件晶瑩的藍色盔甲，手持一柄劍身藍色的鋒利長劍，散發出陣陣冰冷徹骨的寒氣。

　　「冰封王座盔甲以及霜之哀傷神劍……凱薩，小心點，那兩件可是希古雷奴的神器，威力不是蓋的。」正當炎之王凱薩要率先發動攻勢的時候，炎之王鏈克萊斯特的聲音在他的腦海內響起。

　　「哼，不用你說我也會小心。」冷哼一聲後，炎之王凱薩渾身爆出強大的紫色火燄，腳尖在地上一點「呼」的一聲撲了出去，鋒利的鐮刀揮向對方的胸膛，帶起一串串紫色火燄。

　　「冰封領域。」眼看炎之王凱薩的鐮刀迎面而來，霜之王費蕾絲往後一跳，輕鬆地躲過對方的一刀，同時，展開王鏈領域，腳尖在地上一點後，閃電般撲了上去，鋒利的長劍直刺對方的胸膛。

　　「嘖……真是心機重的女人……」憑著飛快的速度往右一挪，驚險地躲過對方勢大力沉的一擊後，炎之王凱薩再次一刀揮了出去，帶起鋪天蓋地的紫色火燄，原本冰封的大地又再次出現，回歸冰封前的樣貌。

　　「寒冰斬！」連續幾次攻擊落空後，霜之王費蕾絲暴喝一聲，發出一片犀利的冰之劍刃，劍刃所過之處的地方都結起一層厚厚的冰渣。

　　「該死，這女的是在北方出身的啊？」憑著飛快的速度躲過冰之劍刃後，看看地面和房屋上厚厚的冰渣，炎之王凱薩咒罵一聲，揮手發出一連串紫色的爆裂火球，將冰封的大地再次還原。

　　「致命一擊！」趁著凱薩分心的同時，霜之王費蕾絲通過疾風步瞬移到他的後方，狠狠地一劍刺向他的心臟部位。

　　「不要給我太囂張了！轟炎領域！」暴喝一聲後，蘊含著高溫的紫色火焰突然以凱薩為中心波浪狀般地散發出去，不僅擊退了費蕾絲的攻勢，方圓百步內也都陷入一片火海。

　　「哼，想不到你還留了一手，炎之王果然名不虛傳。」看看周圍的火海，霜之王費蕾絲冷哼一聲，全力展開冰封領域，領域籠罩範圍內的東西，全都結起一層冰渣，輕輕碰一下就化為無數碎片。

　　「嘿嘿，我當然比你這女人強了。」淡淡地笑幾聲後，炎之王凱薩緩緩地說著，緊跟著，一刀揮了出去，帶起一串高溫的紫色火燄。

　　「哦？那要打打看才知道阿，炎之王凱薩！」眼看纏繞著紫色火焰的鐮刀朝自己砍來，霜之王費蕾絲不退反進，狠狠地一劍揮出去，「叮」的一聲脆響，雙方一觸及退。緊跟著，再次戰在一起，劍來槍往，越打越快，越打越狠！

　　由於兩人的戰鬥，四周的房屋和地板不時被凍成冰雕，緊跟著又被溫度極高的紫色火焰掃過，就這樣形成一個惡性循環，過不了多久，一幢幢房屋就紛紛倒塌，有的碎成無數冰渣，有的被溫度驚人的紫色火焰燒成灰燼！

　　「炎皇月牙，殺！」連續攻擊幾刀後，炎之王凱薩冷不防揮出幾道帶著紫色火焰的月牙，緊跟著，「呼」的一聲撲了上去，展開狂風暴雨般地攻勢。

　　「哼，鏡像分身！」冷哼一聲後，霜之王費蕾絲施展不久前才剛學會的王鏈奧技，渾身散發出一團藍光後，身影一分為二，緊跟著，暴喝一聲，分身仗著冰封王座盔甲形成的寒冰魔法盾，硬是扛下眾多月牙，鋒利的霜之哀傷神劍直刺凱薩的心臟，與此同時，本尊通過疾風步瞬移到凱薩後方，發起強大的致命一擊！

　　致命一擊威力驚人，可以同時疊加幾倍甚至十幾倍的碰壞力，，是大陸上所有劍聖們的真正殺招，殺傷力非同小可，儘管分身的攻守力只有本尊的一半，但是同時施展起來威力也不是一般的聖階強者可以擋下的！

　　「該死，炎之領域！」眨眼就被霜之王前後夾擊後，炎之王凱薩咒罵一聲，直接在原本轟炎領域的基礎上疊加炎之領域，剎那間，力量和速度提升了兩倍有餘，一刀擊潰分身後，通過疾風步往左一挪，驚險地躲過費蕾絲的殺招，不過腹部仍然被劃開一道觸目驚心的傷口，一絲絲的寒氣迅速往旁邊擴散。

　　附加冰封魔法的攻擊？

　　大驚之下，炎之王凱薩全力股盪鬥氣，儘可能地逼出體內的寒氣，緊跟著，再次通過疾風步瞬移出去，躲過霜之王費蕾絲勢大力沉的一劍。

　　「這個臭女人……」在心裡咒罵一聲後，凱薩顧不上先幫傷口止血，憑著飛快的速度左挪右閃，每一次都在千鈞一髮之際躲過費蕾絲鋒利的神劍，但隨著鮮血的流失以及體力的消耗，速度也越來越慢。

　　「凱薩，你到底在幹什麼？這樣下去你是穩輸的……」就在凱薩通過疾風步在房屋內瞬移來順移去的同時，炎之王鏈克萊斯特的聲音在他腦海內響起，「笨蛋，展開那個領域吧，我就不信疊加三重領域後，那個女的還能囂張！」

　　「不用你說我也知道啦！」狠狠地回一句給炎之王鏈克萊斯特之後，凱薩停止閃躲的動作，鋒利的鐮刀一揮再次揮出幾道炎皇月牙，緊跟著，再次通過疾風步拉開一大段距離後，低聲呢喃起來。

　　隨著炎之王凱薩兔出的音節，空氣中的火系魔法元素就狂亂起來，甚至越來越多，溫度也越來越高，原本被冰住的一些地方也紛紛恢復原貌，彷彿整個地方都在一塊燒紅的鐵板上。

　　感覺一下空氣中魔法元素的異樣後，霜之王費蕾絲握緊手上的霜之哀傷神劍，謹慎地運起護體鬥氣，身上的冰封盔甲散發出的寒氣更加龐大，附近的地板再次結起厚重的冰渣。

　　「不好意思，我想結束這場戰鬥了……所以抱歉了……」吐出最後一個音節後，凱薩冷冷地望著霜之王費蕾絲，手中的鐮刀瞬間火光大閃，散發出一陣陣驚人的熱氣，「黑炎領域。」

　　凱薩的語音剛落，一圈圈的黑色火焰潮水般地散發出去，溫度驚人，黑色火焰所過之處的一切全都化為無數灰燼，就連原本的紫色火海也慢慢被黑色火焰所吞噬，並慢慢地擴大範圍，很快的就將整個戰場都籠罩起來，所有房屋無一倖免，紛紛被燒成灰燼。

　　「霜皇絕殺！」眼看恐怖的黑色火焰將四周的東西都燒成灰燼，並將自己襲來後，霜之王費蕾絲瞳孔緊縮，絲毫不敢大意，暴喝一聲後，全力股盪體內的鬥氣，並全力展開冰封領域，右腳在地上用力一踏，整個人宛如出膛的子彈般向凱薩直撲過去，速度奇怪，帶起一串串殘影，鋒利的霜之哀傷神劍直指他的心臟，夾帶著恐怖的冰封法則！

　　「原諒我……」眼看霜之王費蕾絲閃電般向自己撲來，看看對方手上鋒利的神劍，炎之王凱薩淡淡地說著，腳尖在地上一點，「呼」的一聲迎上去，鋒利的鐮刀由上往下劈，一片白光和黑色火焰閃過之後，緊跟著，整個戰場的黑色火海就消失的無影無蹤，凱薩的身影也已經出現在費蕾絲身後，身上的衣服已經變回原本的大衣，巨大的鐮刀也不知所蹤。

　　「結束了……」凱薩臉色陰沉，彷彿想起了什麼事情，而在他身後的費蕾絲，身上的冰封王座盔甲整著被劈碎，從左肩一直到右腹部出現一道深可見骨的傷口，傷口周圍一片焦黑，伴隨著一股燒焦的味道，但卻沒有一滴鮮血流出。

　　「哼……真不塊是炎之王，我輸得心服口服……」冷哼一聲後，費蕾絲雙目緩緩閉上，「啪」地一聲面朝下地倒在地上，心臟停止跳動，而雙手上的霜之王鏈發出一團藍光後，隨即自動脫落，漂浮在半空中。

　　啪啪啪……

　　正當凱薩要走向廣場另一邊的大門時，一名身穿黑色大衣，年紀約莫十五歲的小狼人出現在半空中，腰懸一把長劍，有著一身深藍色地毛髮。

　　「恭喜你打贏這場戰鬥。」身穿黑衣的小狼人緩緩地說著，並降落到費蕾絲身邊，伸手把霜之王鏈收進空間戒指內，並取出一具水晶棺材，將費蕾絲的遺體妥善地放到裡面，「請妳安息吧，費雷絲姐姐。」

　　「你是誰？有何目的？」炎之王凱薩邊說邊不露痕跡地向後退了幾步，拉開和小狼人的距離。

　　「呵呵，放心，我不會對你出手，想知道一切的真相的話，就跟我來吧。」身穿黑衣的小狼人，邊說邊展開一幅傳送捲軸，，將水晶棺材給推進卷軸生成的傳送門，並對凱薩做了出「請」的手勢。

　　稍微遲疑一下後，凱薩一語不發地踏入傳送門，而身穿黑衣的小狼人也隨之踏進，白光一閃，眨眼就消失的無影無蹤。

　　炎之王凱薩疊加三重領域終於擊敗霜之王費蕾絲，與此同時，第四座廣場之中，新任的幻之王銀正和同為新任的光之王的夜半展開激烈的廝殺。

　　嗤……

　　在銀的操控下，一道道小型閃電勢不可擋地襲向一身黑袍的夜半，速度奇快，帶起一陣破空聲。

　　「極光之壁……」眼看一道道小型閃電勢如破竹地的射向自己，夜半冷冷地說著，右手一揚，眾多小型閃電便在距離他幾步的距離給停了下來，彷彿撞上一面透明的牆壁。

　　「可惡，又來了……」看看眾多閃電被擋了下來後，銀咒罵一聲，通過瞬移法術瞬移出去，躲過對方的聖光箭，緊跟著，迅速呢喃起來，雙手一張發出鋪天蓋地的紫色蛇形閃電，組成一道立體電網，速度飛快地向夜半席捲過去，恨不得把他電成焦炭。

　　「沒用的……」看看可怕的立體電網，夜半眉頭都不皺一下，右手一揚，跟剛剛一樣無聲無息地擋住強大的蛇形閃電，緊跟著，右手往下一揮，幾十根鋒利的聖光箭向銀呼嘯而去，速度即使和銀的閃電相比也毫不遜色！

　　「可惡……」眼看以前無往不利的閃電再次被擋下來後，銀渾身一震，通過瞬移魔法往左一挪，驚險地避過對方的聖光箭。

　　怎麼可能？

　　自己的攻擊一次又一次地被敵人輕鬆地擋下後，就算是身經百戰的人也會改變策略，暫緩攻擊的頻率和速度，藉機尋找對方的死角和弱點。讓銀百思不解的是，無論從哪個角度施展閃電攻擊，都會被對方擋下來，硬是在只剩下幾步的距離被擋住，而且，對方從戰鬥開始一直到現在一步都沒離開過原本站立的地方，這也是讓銀最為震撼的一點！

　　「你很震驚嗎？」正當銀苦思該如何破解對方的防禦時，夜半冷冷地說著，一抹寒光從雙眼一閃而過，「那接下來發生的事你可能就無法理解了……極光領域。」

　　一股無形的重力從夜半身上散發出去，空氣一陣陣漣漪，緊跟著，一道白光閃過之後，前後兩扇黑呼呼的大門消失的無影無蹤，就連原本髒亂的廣場也變得一層不染，一片潔白，甚至還能看到自己的倒影，彷彿站在一扇超大型的鏡子上面。

　　「那麼……我要上了。」夜半語音未落，身形一晃眨眼就出現在銀的面前，右手握著一把鋒利的光劍，閃電般地刺向後者的胸膛。

　　好快！

　　「雷鳴之盾！」夜半速度飛快，但銀的反應也不慢，震驚過後，迅速凝結出一面由幾道閃電組成的盾牌，在千鈞一髮之際擋住對方的攻擊，緊跟著往後躍去，拉開一大段距離。

　　「你以為你逃的掉嗎？」拉開距離後，銀連腳步都還沒站穩，夜半的身影又出現在銀的身後，鋒利的光劍直刺心臟部位！

　　啊……

　　憑著飛快的反應，銀瞬間往左一閃，驚險地避開對方致命的一擊，但右肩卻被劃出一道傷痕，鮮血噴灑而出，滴落在鏡子般地地板上。

　　「雷霆閃電！」被對方冷不防地刺一劍後，銀果斷施展拿手的雷系魔法，一道道水桶般粗大地紫色蛇形閃電逼得對方不得不暫停攻勢，向後退去，不過還沒等他歇口氣，夜半又無聲無息地出現在他的右方，鋒利的光劍閃電般的砍向他的脖子！

　　不好！

　　大驚之下，銀咬咬牙，身體本能地向後退去，只被鋒利的長劍在脖子劃出一道淡淡地傷痕，緊跟著，右手一張，掌心面向對方的腹部，毫不猶豫地施展強大的王之閃！

　　「哼……」面對強大的王之閃，夜半冷哼一聲後，不退反進，手中的鋒利的光劍化為一面巨大的光之盾牌，擋下銀的攻擊後，左手一揚，憑空凝聚幾十根聖光槍，全都向銀呼嘯而去！

　　和聖光箭比起來，聖光槍的攻擊範圍更廣，殺傷力也更大，也許速度比不上聖光箭矢，但幾十根一起發射之後，威力也沒同小可！

　　啊……

　　措手不及之下，銀的右手被犀利的聖光槍劃出幾道深可見骨的傷口，鮮血淋漓，迅速染紅身上潔白的長袍和地板。

　　被對方冷不防地擊傷後，銀抽身擊退，邊退邊發出滿天蛇形閃電，同時，也在苦思應對方法。

　　夜半的速度簡直就快到一個不可思議的地步，即使和專修空間魔法的魔法師相比也毫不遜色，甚至有過之而無不及！

　　「小子，快點清醒吧，你再這樣下去遲早會被他殺的！」就在銀苦苦思考該如何克制夜半超高的速度後，一道年老的聲音直接在他腦海內響起，不是別人，正是幻之王鏈雷特霍斯，「展開領域還有將我解放吧，我可以帶領你擊敗他。」

　　「可是……」即使雷特霍斯表明可以協助銀打贏這場戰鬥，但銀似乎仍有一絲遲疑。

　　「沒時間給你猶豫了，快點解放吧。」雷特霍斯緩緩地說著，「對方都已經展開領域了，你有何理由不展開領域呢？」

　　「我知道了，拜託你了，雷特霍斯……」閉上雙眼思考一會後，銀緩緩地睜開雙眼，雙手上的幻之王鏈散發出一道耀眼的白光，「解封……」

　　銀的語音剛落，幻之王鏈散發出的白光更加耀眼，並把銀包覆起來，白光散去後，銀身穿一件銀白色的戰甲，手持一柄鋒利的銀劍，劍身的中央刻滿玄奧的符文，身上的傷口也迅速止血。

　　「小子，那傢伙的招式，說穿了就是利用光線製造出幻覺而已，利用光的折射讓你產生錯覺，以為他的速度飛快。」雷特霍斯淡淡地說著，「展開領域吧，讓我們聯手擊敗他！」

　　「魔幻領域！」握緊手上鋒利的銀劍後，銀暴喝一聲，全力展開領悟的魔幻領域，就在那瞬間，原本潔白的地板又回復到原本髒亂的樣子，兩扇黑呼呼的大門又出現原處，所有的一切都回歸原本的樣貌！

　　「終於要全力以赴了嗎？」握著光劍的夜半冷冷地看著身穿銀色戰甲的銀，沉吟片刻後，接著說道，「也罷，該是結束這場鬧劇的時候了，降臨吧……光之王鏈艾爾帕諾。」

　　一道耀眼的白色光束從天而降，一片白光閃過之後，夜半身上的黑色長袍變成一件白色大衣，手裡握著一根金黃色的長槍，散發出一陣陣澎湃的能量波動。

　　幻之王銀和光之王夜半真正的決戰終於要展開，與此同時，在第一座廣場上，　　身穿黑色長袍，手裡握著一把黑色大刀的暗之王來‧征，正站在月空的面前，冷冷地望著他，渾身上下散發出澎湃的能量波動和一陣陣冷酷的殺氣！


待續。

----------


## 夢境之狼雪克

冰之王對火之王

剛好是冰與火的對抗呢!好巧喔XD

不過手上的神器,好熟悉的感覺

好像是某個叫BZ的公司的...

炎之王果然強到變態

幻之王與光之王的對決

卻顯得使用幻影的是光之王喔!

期待下篇啦...

----------


## 冥月

唉~
最後還是火把冰融掉了內~

真是，不懂得一絲憐香惜玉麽？（你懂麽？
呃……

幻之王對戰光之王？

唔，會是一場刺激的戰鬥吧

期待下一章~

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

to冥月：

呃.....在戰場上憐香惜玉的話....會招來死亡的喔..

霜之王可是很強悍的....

幻對光~呵呵，幻覺對上幻覺，當然好看~

to雪克：

呵呵，所以才說真正的決戰才剛要開始阿~

兩位王的都解封了~接下來才是決定勝負的戰鬥~

請期待下篇。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第五十章：來自地獄的絕望，絕地反擊，顛峰對決


　　強者如雲的絕望城上層區域內，一座被高大的牆壁和兩座黑色的大門圍起來的廣場上，一名身穿黑色長袍的銀狼人正和一名身穿白色長袍的白狼人戰鬥著。

　　「水龍萬丈壁！」側身躲過對方的一刀後，月空邊吼邊發出一道高大的水牆，緊跟著，水牆的尖端迅速幻化為三頭兇猛的水龍，向身穿黑袍的暗之王來‧征撲過去。

　　「王之閃！」面對三頭兇猛的水龍，暗之王來不退反進，狠狠地一刀揮出去，發出一道黑色的閃光，瞬間就消滅掉了三頭水龍，將他們回歸於無數的水滴。

　　「雨殺！」即使招出來的水龍瞬間就被擊潰，月空卻連眉頭都不皺一下，手上鋒利的水靈聖劍一揮，飄散於空中的無數水滴重新凝結成一根根犀利的水之箭矢，密密麻麻的一大片，向暗之王來呼嘯而去！

　　眼看鋪天蓋地的水之箭矢朝自己飛射而來，暗之王來手上的黑色大刀輕輕一揮，發出一個黑霧瀰漫的魔法罩，輕鬆地擋下眾多水之箭矢，緊跟著，身形一晃，出現在月空的後方，鋒利的大刀砍向月空的脖子。

　　叮……

　　千鈞一髮之際，月空一個轉身，鋒利的水靈聖劍迅速地盪開對方勢大力沉的黑色大刀，同時，左手憑空凝聚一把水之長槍，狠狠地刺向對方的胸膛。

　　就在月空凝聚的長槍即將刺中來的胸膛時，驚人的一幕出現了，只見水之長槍突然崩潰，回歸為空氣中無數的水系魔法元素以及水分。

　　水之長槍在攻擊到對方的前一刻消失，但月空卻不停止攻擊的步調，手上鋒利的長劍上下揮舞，發起狂風暴雨般地攻勢，逼得暗之王一步一步往後退去。

　　「千軍破，殺！」往後退了幾十步後，暗之王來終於反守為攻，側身躲過對方犀利的一擊後，手中的大刀狠狠地揮向月空的胸膛，速度飛快，帶起一陣破空聲和澎湃的令人窒息的暗黑氣息！

　　「水皇天盾！」暴喝一聲後，月空迅速凝結一面水之盾牌，竭力抵擋對方勢大力沉的一刀，只見暗之王來的黑色大刀瞬間就突破了月空的防禦，鋒利的刀尖在月空的胸膛上劃出一道傷痕，鮮血淋漓。

　　啊……

　　雖然被暗之王來在胸膛上狠狠砍了一刀，但月空不退反進，咬緊牙關後一劍揮了過去，在對方腹部留下一道長達十公分的傷口。

　　「斬馬刀！」慘叫一聲後，暗之王來一刀揮了出去，強行阻止對方的攻勢後，身形一晃，抽身急退。一般人的胸膛被別人重重砍了一刀後，就算是白痴也知道得先拉開和敵人間的距離，以免再受到敵人的攻擊，但月空不同，儘管挨了一刀，不過仍然咬牙回敬了一劍，讓來又驚又怒！

　　按著腹部的傷口拉開和月空的距離後，來咬咬牙，一雙眼緊緊盯著月空，看到他即使胸口被砍傷，但眼神卻絲毫沒有改變，反而更加堅定。

　　是不怕死，還是自信十足？

　　「好，總算是讓他受傷了！」調整一下呼吸後，月空冷冷地看著在前方不遠處的來，不露痕跡地點點頭，握緊手中的長劍，準備再發動下一波的攻勢。

　　自從戰鬥開始以來，已經過了快三十分鐘，在這段時間內，憑著被水之王鏈利凡西奧鍛鍊出來的反應和劍術，月空和暗之王來打得平分秋色，誰都無法完全地壓制對方。解封之後，月空的重水牢縛無法壓制來的力量和速度，而來的暗魔領域也無法限制月空的力量以及速度，雙方不分上下，誰也難以迅速取勝！

　　「千軍破！」幾次攻擊落空後，暗之王來暴喝一聲，手上的大刀黑光流動，散發出澎湃的暗黑氣息，一刀狠狠地向月空砍去，彷彿一尊殺神般勢不可擋！

　　暗黑屠神大刀！

　　這把由暗之王鏈查卡利斯親手煉製的神器，儘管來目前還無法發揮真正的可怕威力，但也不是一般的武器所能比的，解封之後，每一次的揮擊，刀柄末端的骷髏頭都會嗡嗡作響，發出無形的靈魂攻擊，從而給予敵人物理和靈魂上的雙重傷害！

　　「雨殺！」眼看暗之王來直撲而來，月空瞳孔緊縮，揚手發出滿天的雨箭，緊跟著，虛晃一招後，通過瞬移魔法瞬移出去，攻擊來的右翼。

　　強大的刀法、詭異的靈魂攻擊……

　　這就是暗之王真正強大的地方！

　　「月空，這下你都明白了吧？」水之王鏈利凡西奧的聲音在月空的腦海內響起，「接下來，能否打贏這場戰鬥，就得靠你自己了，我只能幫你這些。」

　　「這些就夠了，利凡西奧，謝謝了。」聽到水之王鏈利凡西奧的聲音後，月空淡淡一笑，握緊手上的水靈聖劍，發起狂風暴雨般地攻勢！

　　有了利凡西奧的幫助，灰風慢慢地了解對手暗之王來的攻擊手段，漸漸地擬定出一套對策，而剩下的就是等到機會的來臨！

　　「王之閃！」

　　「暗黑洗禮！」

　　連續纏鬥幾回合後，雙方都抽身即退，雙雙施展強大的遠距離攻擊，緊跟著，飛身撲上去，劍來刀往，越打越快，越打越狠！

　　兩位王的戰鬥引起天崩地裂，地面上出現一道道巨大的裂痕，就連圍住整個廣場的牆壁和兩扇黑色大門也出現一絲絲的裂痕，整座上古魔法陣的威力隨著兩人的戰鬥越來越弱，慢慢地崩潰！

　　「魔魂領域，殺！」似乎是因為不想在耗下去，暗之王來暴喝一聲，在原本的無盡黑暗以及暗魔領域的基礎上再次疊加第三重領域，剎那間，力量和速度暴漲，閃電般地撲向月空，手上的暗黑屠神大刀更是散發出更加澎湃的暗黑氣息，刀柄末端骷髏頭更是嗡嗡作響，靈魂攻擊的威力往上提升了數倍！

　　「雨之牢獄！」眼看暗之王來拿出最後的殺招，月空瞳孔緊縮，絲毫不敢大意，迅速展開第三重領域，頓時重力遽增，下起傾盆大雨，而月空本身的力量雖然沒什麼提升，但速度和防禦卻往上翻了數倍，鋒利的水靈聖劍綻放出一團耀眼的藍光，發出嗡嗡般的輕吟。

　　「暗黑裁決，去死吧！」

　　「水皇之怒！」

　　展開各自的第三重領域後，無論是月空還是來，都拿出了最後的殺招，紛紛閃電般地撲向對方，剎那間，兩股強大的能量激烈碰撞，強大的氣流四面八方地散發出去，甚至，在地上和牆壁留下一道道痕跡！

　　被上古魔法陣包圍的廣場產生了一場驚天動地的爆炸，不只將周圍的事物毀滅，整座上古魔法陣也隨之崩潰，煙消雲散，黑呼呼的大門和牆壁殘破不堪，爆炸的中心點已經出現一個巨大的坑洞，月空和來雙雙躺在裡面，看不出是死是活，但是兩人的王鏈卻都出現在各自的身旁。

　　「利凡西奧兄阿……這場戰鬥是你的小傢伙贏了呢……」臉色沉重地望一眼身旁的已經斷氣的來，看看他胸膛上巨大的傷口，暗之王鏈查卡利斯緩緩說著，「水皇之怒是你的殺招，沒想到你這麼早就傳授給他了。」

　　「查卡利斯，我只將水皇之怒的一點皮毛傳授給他而已，剩下的是他自己的領悟和堅持而學來的……」水之王鏈利凡西奧平靜地說著，「這下子已經有兩勝到我們這邊了。」

　　「哼，怪不得希古雷奴那小子的氣息越來越遠。」冷哼一聲後，暗之王鏈查卡利斯將頭望向旁邊，「也罷，該是回到最初的時候了……」

　　不知道何時，一名身穿黑色大衣的小狼人出現在坑洞外，淡淡地望著月空一行，接著，雙手捏了一個玄奧的手印，隨即出現一座巨大的傳送魔法陣，將再廣場上的三人以及兩組王鏈都一起傳送到絕望城上層區域區域深處的一棟高樓的一間寬大的房間內。

　　「哦，你回來的真是剛好阿，安德里斯。」黑衣白狼人才剛出現在房間的正中央，一名身穿黑色重甲的銀髮男子就緩緩地說著，「第五場戰鬥正要開始呢……」

　　「哈廷斯大叔，只要是我佈下的上古魔法陣，無論我身在何處都能立即掌握到的陣中的狀況。」將暗之王鏈放進一個黑色的盒子內，並將暗之王來的遺體移到一具水晶棺材裡後，被稱作安德里斯的黑衣小狼人轉身看了一眼暗黑騎士大統領哈廷斯後，接著將目光轉向房間內的一面巨大的水晶，緩緩地說著，「嘿嘿，正好趕上呢。」

　　安德里斯看著巨大的水晶，而哈廷斯也將目光移回水晶上面，只見水晶上面出現的影像是修奇和冥月等四人，而站在他們面前的是一名身穿黑色大衣的褐髮男子。

　　「我說，你也該把那個水之王移到隔壁房間去吧，他身上的傷也不輕喔。」凝神細看水晶片刻後，哈廷斯突然對著安德里斯說著。

　　「聽你這麼一說我才想到……」安德里斯輕輕地笑了笑，隨後捏了個手印，將月空傳送到另一間稍微窄小的房間，只見房間內也有一面巨大的水晶，而上面的影像也是第四座廣場上情況，房間的地板上有一道白色的魔法陣正在緩緩轉動，散發出陣陣綠霧，月空身上的傷口一碰到綠霧，便自動止血癒合。

　　「月空！」月空的身影才剛出現在房間內，一身白衣的炎之王凱薩便衝了上去，大略地查看月空身上的傷勢後，鬆了口氣，並靜靜地看著水晶上出現的戰鬥。

　　月空在水之王鏈利凡西奧的幫助以及自身的努力之下，擊敗了拖拉斯智囊團的暗之王來‧征，與此同時，通過第四扇黑色大門，已經抵達第五座廣場的灰風一行，面對的對手卻是修奇昔日的夥伴，狄特里希‧達恩洛林！

　　「嗯……看來你們多了新夥伴呢……團長。」一身黑衣的狄特里希淡淡地說著，渾身上下沒有絲毫能量波動，彷彿一個沒有修練的普通人，沒有任何鬥氣和魔力。

　　「狄特里希，我不想跟你廢話，要打就快來吧。」身穿黑色大衣的修奇邊說邊拔出鋒利的匕首，全身都籠罩在一團紅光內，而他身後的天雪、藍野以及冥月也紛紛拔出各自的武器。

　　「看來是不能再多聊天了……我記得你叫冥月是吧……」看看已經拔出武器，蓄勢待發的眾人，狄特里希搖搖頭，目光望向修奇右後方身穿月白色風衣的冥月，「好，來吧，冥狼族的人，讓我好好享受一下吧！」

　　狄特里希的語音未落，一股澎湃得令人窒息的能量波動隨即從他體內散發出來，伴隨著沖天的殺氣，雙眼閃過一抹寒光，一張張血紅色的紙牌從他攤開的雙手掌心源源不絕地出現，滿天飛舞。

　　「迅捷術！」低聲呢喃幾句後，藍野迅速地給眾人加持加速魔法，一陣綠色的龍捲閃過之後，眾人的速度提升一倍有餘，「修奇，我們上吧。」

　　「藍野，你從右邊，天雪你從左邊，修奇，你負責掩護我。」握著一把鋒利的長劍的冥月緩緩地走到修奇身旁，眼神堅定，渾身都籠罩在一團黑氣內，「這傢伙很強，我會吸引他的注意力，你們趁機會攻擊他。」

　　「好，就拜託你了。」和身旁的藍野以及天雪對看一眼後，修奇點點頭，加持鬥氣後，手上的匕首籠罩在一團的紅光內，發出「嗡嗡」般地輕吟。

　　「上吧！絕殺之劍‧屠盡蒼生！」確定眾人都準備好後，冥月暴喝一聲，邊吼邊發出一片無形的劍氣，直撲前方的狄特里希，而在他身後的修奇等人也都同時散開，各自從不同方向發動攻擊。

　　「四人同時攻擊阿？是想讓我沒地方閃躲嗎……」冷冷掃視一遍四人後，狄特里希淡淡一笑，雙手往旁一張，數十張紅色紙牌便向著眾人飛射而去，速度飛快，「血紅奔流！」

　　不好！

　　眼看殺氣騰騰的血紅色紙牌朝自己飛來，修奇和天雪等三人幾乎同時抽身擊退，或者是用武器擊落飛來的紙牌，唯獨冥月一人憑著飛快的速度一路殺到狄特里希面前。

　　「血紅之劍。」眼看冥月舉著鋒利的長劍直撲而來，狄特里希的嘴角泛起一抹不易察覺的冷笑，右手一伸，凝聚出一把通體血紅的長劍，緊跟著，飛身迎上去。

　　「滅絕鬼神，殺！」暴喝一聲後，冥月揮出一道扇面的劍氣，雖然殺傷力比不上屠盡蒼生，但勝在範圍極廣。

　　「絕殺劍法？威力是不錯，可惜速度太慢了。」面對扇面的劍氣，狄特里希不躲不閃，一劍揮了出去，眨眼就破解冥月勢大力沉的滅絕鬼神，緊跟著，左手閃電般地設出數張紅色紙牌，直奔後者的心臟和腦門等要害。

　　「哼，嘆息之牆！」冷哼一聲後，冥月迅速施展拿手的空間魔法，一道無形的牆壁擋下了眾多血紅色紙牌，緊跟著，一旁的修奇和藍野等人也拍馬殺到，發起一浪高過一浪的攻擊。

　　「劍刃風暴！」

　　「狂龍穿心破！」

　　進階到中級聖階境界後，藍野本身的鬥氣和魔力都有不小的成長，施展出來的劍刃風暴範圍更廣，密度更大，殺傷力更是比起前強了幾倍；隨著鬥氣的增長，天雪的槍術破壞力更加驚人，全力以赴之下，槍身綻放出耀眼的紅光，速度奇快，帶起一陣陣「嗤、嗤」般地破空聲！

　　「血紅旋風。」眼看天雪和藍野一左一右地夾擊，狄特里希抽身即退，左手一張，發出連綿不絕的血紅色紙牌，漸漸地形成一股紅色的旋風，緊跟著，狄特里希冷冷地笑了笑，眾多紙牌同時飛向冥月，遠遠望去彷彿一條血紅色的龍！

　　「嘿嘿，來的好，虛空破碎！」冷笑幾聲後，冥月不躲不閃，一招拿手的空間魔法，將數量龐大的血紅色紙牌紛紛轉移到異空間內，「修奇，就是現在！上吧！」

　　「飛賊奧義‧閻羅！」冥月的語音未落，一直隱藏氣息躲在暗處的修奇發起了致命的一擊！憑著飛快的速度，修奇眨眼間就來到狄特里希的面前，閃著紅光的匕首迅速地劃向對方的喉嚨！

　　千鈞一髮之際，狄特里希向後一躍，驚險地躲過致命的一擊，但拿劍的右手臂仍然被鋒利的匕首劃出一道傷痕，鮮血噴灑而出！

　　「幹的好！」看看狄特里希手臂上的傷痕，再看看離他不遠的修奇，天雪大聲叫好，渾然不覺一旁的冥月臉色凝重。

　　「看來你變強了不少呢……」輕輕地舔一口手臂上的鮮血後，狄特里希淡淡地說著，「不過，你還是太弱了。」

　　「哼，都受傷了，少在那邊說大話了。」看看不以為然的狄特里希，天雪忿恨地喊著，「修奇他的實力已經在……」

　　天雪的話還沒說完，就看見了令人震驚的一幕，不知道什麼時候，修奇的背上出現一道觸目驚心的傷痕，鮮血淋漓。

　　「這怎麼可能……是什麼時候？」看到修奇背上的傷痕後，不只天雪就連藍野也大驚失色，不可置信地瞪大雙眼。

　　「就在剛剛他們接觸的那瞬間，那傢伙的劍先一步的砍中修奇，不過我也只是看到一點點而已……」臉色凝重的冥月緩緩地說著，手中的長劍越握越緊，「看來，狄特里希的實力不只超過你們，甚至，還凌駕在我之上！」

　　「身為冥狼一族的你果然不是等閒之輩阿……」看看臉色痛苦的修奇，再看看神情凝重的冥月，狄特里希笑了笑，「看來，我也得認真了。」

　　「哼，吃我一槍！」冷哼一聲後，天雪邊吼邊撲了上去，發起了狂風暴雨般地攻勢，但每一槍，每一擊，都被狄特里希輕鬆的擋下或者是躲過。

　　「伏龍翔天破！」連續十幾次的攻擊都石沉大海後，天雪暴喝一聲，由左下往右上揮擊，全力以赴之下，手上的金色長槍散發出澎湃的鬥氣波動。

　　瘋狂攻擊的天雪，絲毫不覺狄特里希的嘴角出現一抹冷笑，只見狄特里希不退反進，手上通體紅色的長劍一揮，輕鬆盪開天雪的長槍後，身形一晃，眨眼就出現在天雪的身後。與此同時，天雪的右肩也噴出了鮮紅的血液。

　　強悍，前所未有的強悍！

　　看看緊抓著右肩的天雪，再看看臉色冰冷的狄特里希，無論是藍野還是冥月，或者是修奇都渾身一震，誰也沒有想到狄特里希的實力竟然這麼恐怖！

　　「藍野，你先幫他們兩人做初步的治療，接下來，這傢伙讓我來對付。」看看眨眼就受傷了修奇和藍野，一身白衣的冥月終於做出了決定，邊說邊取出另一把長刀，體外的黑光大盛，散發出陣陣陰冷的氣息。

　　「一對一阿……算了，反正我對那三個小傢伙也沒興趣。」冷冷地看一眼修奇和天雪三人後，狄特里希緩緩地說著，隨即散發出更加澎湃的能量波動，「希望你可以讓好好享受一下……」

　　與此同時，通過第五扇黑色大門，穿過幾條走道後的灰靈和灰風祖孫倆，以及聯合國會的白袍樞機幹部埃爾法，也已經抵達最後一座廣場，迎接他們的是，托拉斯智囊團的最後一位王，牙之王蒼煌‧伊亞諾特！


待續。

----------


## 冥月

咦？
嗚嗚嗚~
新手指導員啊……

诶~
暗之王敗了呢
真是……
唔，期待下一篇
同時……
期待第二卷 呵呵呵~

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

to阿月：

新手指導員也不錯啦...沒薪水就是了..還可能賠上性命(啥鬼？(被打

水之王鏈利凡西奧的殺招可不是蓋的喔~

第二卷阿....寒假或許就會開始了。

請期待下篇。

----------


## fwiflof

傻眼...五十篇實在....
阿幽行不行直接看第二部.....

----------


## 夢境之狼雪克

水與暗分出勝負了呢!

不過打贏兩場,接下來還會繼續剩下去嗎?

還是就要有犧牲者出現了?

期待第一卷結局&第二卷&下一篇...

----------


## Holpless

哇ｘ＝ˇ＝

劇情快到結尾了耶

而且大家都打的好精采耶～

那我勒？　（群：　不是被炎之王殺光的屍群裡那一個嗎（指））

．．．．囧！？　我的臉只有一半．．．


總之小說大好　期待下一篇跟第二卷摟～

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第五十一章：暗影禁衛的榮耀，雷之王的決心，冥月死戰


　　絕望城上層區域內，托拉斯智囊團的安德里斯佈下的第二座上古魔法陣內，兩名手持長槍的身影正展開激烈的廝殺，到處都是殘破不堪的建築物和碎石，地面不時可見一個個巨大的坑洞和一條條深不可測的裂痕。

　　「龍戰星野，去死吧！」連續幾次攻擊落空後，雷之王古克傑爾暴喝一聲，邊吼邊一槍直刺轟之王義經‧薩德爾的胸膛，全力以赴之下，速度奇快，手上的長槍散發出陣陣澎湃的能量波動和一道道紫色的蛇形閃電，彷彿一尊殺神般勢不可擋！

　　展開紫雷領域後，雷之王古克傑爾不僅力量提升數倍，每一次的攻擊都還附加閃電攻擊，可以麻痺對手的神經，減緩對方的反應以及速度！

　　「龍戰星野，殺！」眼看雷之王古克傑爾的長槍飛快的直刺過來，轟之王義經不退反進，狠狠地一槍迎上去，叮的一聲脆響，雙方一觸即退，各自檢查一下武器，再次戰在一起！

　　「告訴我，當初成為暗影禁衛隊長時，你親口發誓的誓言究竟到哪去了？暗影禁衛的榮耀你到底拋到哪裡去了？告訴我！義經！」側身躲過對方勢大力沉的一槍後，雷之王古克傑爾邊吼邊發出大量蛇形閃電，似乎恨不得把轟之王活活電成焦炭！

　　「哈哈哈，我發誓的誓言？還有榮耀？那些都不重要，只有力量和實力才是最重要的東西！」狂笑幾聲後，面對鋪天蓋地的紫色蛇形閃電，轟之王義經不躲不閃，手上的黑色長槍突然散發出一團耀眼的紅光，散發出一陣又一陣澎湃的能量波動，緊跟著，狠狠一槍刺向地板，揚起大量沙塵，一股無形的地震波也隨之散發出去，擊潰眾多閃電以及逼退雷之王古克傑爾。

　　「就因為要得到更多的力量，你就因此殺了眾多隊員還有導師科普利？」想起眾多死在義經手上的兄弟以及亦師亦父的導師，雷之王古克傑爾雙眼通紅，暴喝一聲後，發起狂風暴雨般地攻勢！

　　「哼，思念那些弱者只會給你在戰鬥帶來敗北！力量領域！」冷哼一聲後，轟之王義經在原本的重力領域的基礎上疊加力量，力量和速度都提昇了數倍，甚至力量領域還反過來壓制雷之王的力量以及速度，緊跟著，握著沉重的黑色長槍，閃電般地撲上去，速度飛快，帶起一陣刺耳的破空聲！

　　力量領域？

　　感覺到自身的力量以及速度被大幅度地削弱後，雷之王古克傑爾渾身一震，震驚過後，虛晃一招便抽身即退，暫停狂風暴雨般地攻勢，冷冷地打量著轟之王，暗暗思考應對的方法！

　　儘管在老早以前就知道轟之王義經的實力，但古克傑爾萬萬也沒想到自從義經被撤銷暗影禁衛隊長的職位，被關入戒備森嚴的監獄後，一直到現在也才過了區區兩、三年，他竟然突破了聖階中級的最後門檻，成為一名下位高級聖階強者，擁有強大的領域空間！

　　「古克傑爾，這句話你就好好記在心裡吧……那就是，力量就是一切，勝者為王！」冷冷地笑了幾聲後，轟之王義經雙腳的轟之王鏈散發出耀眼的白光，伴隨著一股越來越強大的能量波動，「解封吧……轟之王鏈貝利歐茲！」

　　轟之王義經的語音未落，一道耀眼的白色光束便從天而降，將他給包覆起來，伴隨著空前強大的威壓以及能量波動，白光散去之後，身披黑色重甲，扛著一把通體漆黑的巨劍的義經出現在原地，臉色冰冷，渾身上下散發出澎湃的令人窒息的能量波動！

　　「我要上了……」冷冷地看一眼震驚的雷之王古克傑爾後，轟之王義經右腳在地上一點，右手握著沉重的巨劍閃電般地撲了過去，速度快到一個不可思議的地步，帶起一串串殘影以及「嗤、嗤」般地破空聲！

　　「雷爆空間！」眼看解封之後的轟之王義經的速度快如閃電，雷之王古克傑爾瞳孔緊縮，握緊手中的長槍，迅速展開第二重王鏈領域，絲毫不敢大意！

　　「納命來！」轟之王義經速度飛快，短短幾秒就出現在古克傑爾眼前，邊吼邊一劍狠狠地揮向古克傑爾，重達百斤的巨劍散發出一陣陣澎湃的能量波動，周圍的空氣一陣陣扭曲，解封王鏈以及全力以赴之下，無論是力量還是速度，全都提升到了一個驚人的層次！

　　鏗鏘……

　　一陣武器碰撞的聲響過後，雷之王古克傑爾連人帶槍地被狠狠擊飛出去，連續撞破幾面牆壁才停了下來，張口吐出了一大口鮮血，身上的紅色斗篷殘破不堪，就連長槍上也出現一道道的裂縫，似乎隨時都可能碎裂！

　　「該死……這傢伙是怪物不成？」艱難地站起來後，古克傑爾看看手上的長槍，忿恨地說著，一雙眼睛緊緊盯著扛著黑色的巨劍，緩緩地向自己走來的轟之王義經。

　　「古克傑爾，快把我解放吧，不解放的話你打不過他的。」雷之王鏈艾斯特爾蒼老的身影出現在古克傑爾身旁，邊說邊冷冷看著身穿黑色重甲的義經，「貝利歐茲，你這小子還是一樣呢，簡直把這個年輕人培養成你的分身。」

　　「嘿嘿，艾斯特爾，好久不見了阿。」一頭中年的白狼邊說邊出現在轟之王義經的身旁，冷笑了幾聲後，打量著古克傑爾以及雷之王鏈艾斯特爾，「快拿出真本事來吧，盡快結束這場戰鬥！」

　　「哼，還輪不到你來對我說教，古克傑爾，我們上！」冷哼一聲後，艾斯特爾的身影緩緩消失在古克傑爾身旁，化作一團白光回到王鏈之中。

　　「解封吧，雷之王鏈艾斯特爾！」調整一下呼吸後，雷之王古克傑爾閉上雙眼，將王鏈解封，頓時間，天空出現大片黑色的烏雲，一道道粗大地閃電在雲層到處流竄，彷彿一條條蟒蛇，緊跟著，一道粗大的閃電直接打在古克傑爾身上。

　　一團耀眼的白光閃過之後，身穿白銀色重甲，握著一根閃電纏繞的白色長槍的雷之王古克傑爾出現在義經以及轟之王鏈貝利歐茲面前，渾身上下電蛇纏繞，散發出陣陣澎湃的能量波動！

　　「結束這一切吧！義經！」暴喝一聲後，古克傑爾握著閃電纏繞的白色長槍撲了出去，狠狠地一槍刺往義經的胸膛，挾帶著一道道觸目驚心的蛇形閃電。

　　「好，來吧，來場真正的生死決戰吧！」眼看古克傑爾率先發動了攻勢，轟之王義經不驚反喜，握著沉重的巨劍迎了上去，巨劍還沒近身就帶起一股強大的風壓，伴隨著一股犀利的殺氣！

　　雷之王古克傑爾將王鏈解封並展開第二重王鏈領域，轟之王義經欣喜若狂，戰意滔天，不是你死就是我亡的生死決戰，才是他最喜歡的戰鬥！

　　「王之閃！」連續纏鬥了十幾擊後，轟之王義經一聲暴喝，揮手招出十幾顆散發出陣陣澎湃的能量波動的白色光球，指揮它們將雷之王古克傑爾圍住，並同時施展強大的王之閃！

　　多重王之閃！

　　透過雷之王鏈艾斯特爾，古克傑爾明白這就是轟之王鏈貝利歐茲的成名絕技，也是他除了王鏈領域之外，最強大的最終奧技！修練到極致後，可以瞬間發出成前上萬道王之閃，威力極為強大！儘管義經還遠遠沒修練到領域王者的境界，但十幾道的王之閃同時攻擊，殺傷力也不容小看！

　　「雷霆閃電，殺！」暴喝一聲後，古克傑爾以退為進，揮手招出十幾道蛇形閃電，希望能抵擋可怕的多重王之閃，緊跟著，通過疾風步瞬移出去，直接殺向身穿黑色重甲的轟之王義經，鋒利的雷霆豪槍直刺他的胸膛，速度飛快，勢大力沉！

　　「不要太小看我……」眼看古克傑爾沉重的長槍距離自己只差十幾步，轟之王義經冷冷地說著，左手一揚招出整整三十顆白色光球，同時對著古克傑爾發出強大的王之閃，與此同時，右手的巨劍狠狠地揮了出去，似乎已經決定在這一招內定勝負，結束這場生死決戰。

　　不過，就在轟之王義經的巨劍砍中雷之王的胸膛時，驚人的一幕出現了，只見古克傑爾的身體幻化成一道道蛇形閃電，穿過眾多王之閃，狠狠地擊中轟之王義經，將他電得渾身發麻，頭髮都豎了起來。

　　「結束了，去死吧！」還沒等轟之王義經反應過來，古克傑爾突然出現在對方的後方，手上的雷霆豪槍爆發出大量紫色的蛇形閃電，閃電般地刺向前者毫無防備的心臟部位。

　　雷皇幻影以及雷皇裁決！

　　先用雷皇鏡像將眾多閃電幻化成自己的分身來吸引轟之王義經全力出擊後，本尊再通過疾風步無聲無息地瞬移到他的後方，用雷之王鏈最強大的奧技，直接洞穿義經的黑色重甲，洞穿他的心臟！

　　「終於幫你們報仇了……導師……還有我的兄弟們……」連看都不看一眼地板上的屍體，古克傑爾手上的和白色長槍化為幾條小閃電，消散於天地之間，而身上的衣服也變回原本的衣服，淡淡地笑了笑，「啪」一聲趴倒在地上，「終於……結束了……」

　　「嘿嘿，看來是同歸於盡呢……」轟之王義經一死，雙腳上的轟之王鏈便自動脫落，漂浮在遺體上方，一身白毛的轟之王鏈貝利歐茲出現在王鏈旁邊。

　　「哼，誰說同歸於盡的？我這個小傢伙還活著呢。」冷哼一聲後，年老的雷之王鏈艾斯特爾的身影出現在古克傑爾的身旁，不耐煩地看著貝利歐茲。

　　「算了，算了，看來回收的人已經來了。」搖搖頭後，貝利歐茲轉頭望向一名突然出現的黑衣小狼人，「到時在好好敘舊吧，你這老狼！」

　　「哼，到時把你打飛倒還差不多。」冷哼一聲後，雷之王鏈艾斯特爾的身影回到了雷之王鏈之中，任由黑衣小狼人將他們傳送到別處。

　　與此同時，第五座廣場上，身穿月白色風衣的冥月，右手握著刻滿黑色符文的古樸長劍，鋒利的劍身不時冒出一道道「吱吱」的小型藍色閃電，左手握著一把紫黑色的寬刃長刀，刀柄處有三個重疊的齒輪，刀背處有鋸齒，刀刃的兩側則是血槽，整把刀籠罩在一股銀灰色的氣息內，散發出一陣陣隱晦的能量波動。

　　「你終於要認真戰鬥了？」淡淡地看一眼冥月左手上的長刀後，身穿黑衣的狄特里希笑了笑，「可別讓我失望了……」

　　「藍野，你們退到大門邊去，不然會受到波及的。」握緊雙手上的長劍以及長刀後，冥月走到修奇等三人的面前，身上的月白色風衣無風自動，一股澎湃的能量波動以他為中心散發了出去，頓時間，空氣一陣扭曲變形，重力似乎增加了幾倍。

　　空間領域！

　　透過剛剛的戰鬥，明白狄特里希的實力後，冥月絲毫不敢大意，直接展開領悟已久的空間領域，率先發動攻勢，全力以赴之下，速度飛快，帶起一串串模糊的殘影。

　　修練空間法則的冥狼？

　　仔細感覺一下空氣中隱晦的空間系能量波動，在看看速度奇快的冥月，狄特里希冷冷地笑著，不退反進，狠狠地一劍揮了出去，叮的一聲脆響，雙方一觸即退，冥月緊緊盯著眼前的狄特里希，而後者依舊冷冷地笑著。緊跟著，雙方再次戰在一起，越打越快，越打越狠，劍來刀往，雙方殺得難分難解。

　　「蒼生盡絕浮生夢！」連續幾次的攻擊都被擋下來後，冥月一聲暴喝，右手的長劍揮出一屢屢無形的劍氣，緊跟著，左手的長刀揮出一團霧狀的刀氣，無形的劍氣和霧狀的刀氣相互配合，形成一道近乎無法躲閃的雙重攻擊！

　　「好，就這樣殺死他！」眼看冥月的攻擊即將擊中狄特里希，右肩被砍傷的天雪大聲叫好。

　　「血紅黑暗……」冷笑幾聲後，狄特里希左手一揮，發出一團血紅色的濃霧，眨眼就將冥月的攻擊吞噬殆盡，緊跟著，身形一晃，出現在冥月的身後，一柄通體血紅的長劍上下揮舞，發起狂風暴雨般地攻勢！

　　突刺、斬擊、揮砍，劍法熟練，每個動作都如行雲流水般乾脆俐落，招招不離冥月的心臟和腦門等要害部位。

　　狄特里希的劍法精湛，冥月的也不甘人後，手上的長劍神罰以及長刀輪迴揮舞得龍飛鳳舞，雙方越打越快，讓人眼花撩亂。到了後來，修奇、天雪和藍野等三人再也分不清楚哪個是本尊，哪個是殘影，只聽見武器碰撞的鏗鏘聲。

　　這才是冥月的真正實力？

　　在剛剛的戰鬥中，修奇和天雪耗費不知多少力氣才勉強傷了狄特里希，儘管鮮血直流，但根本只是皮外傷，毫無大礙，而自己也在對方的反擊下受了傷，但冥月竟然和他打得不分上下！

　　來自死亡位面的冥狼一族，實力果然不簡單！

　　儘管修奇和天雪三人對冥月的實力讚不絕口，但是和狄特里希激烈交戰中的冥月卻暗暗叫苦。以前戰鬥的時候，只要展開空間領域，對手的速度和力量絕對會受影響，就算是自己族中的長老或者是導師和自己交手，也都會顧忌他的空間領域，但眼前的狄特里希卻不同，不僅絲毫未受到領域的影響，速度反而越來越快，力量也越來越大！

　　「你太讓我失望了……」側身躲過冥月勢大力沉的一刀後，狄特里希冷笑了幾聲，虛晃一招後，身形一晃，再次出現在冥月的身後，通體血紅的長劍直刺冥月的背部。

　　「你想得美！」暴喝一聲後，冥月轉身將左手上的長刀揮出去，發出一圈霧狀的刀氣，操控他們將狄特里希團團圍住，企圖想在極短的距離重創對方，但只見眼前一花，眨眼就失去狄特里希的身影。緊跟著，右腹部傳來一陣劇痛，他低頭一看，只見腹部已經被對方的利劍狠狠砍了一下，鮮血噴灑而出，甚至隱約看的見一些內臟……

　　啊……

　　劇痛之下，冥月慘叫一聲，咬牙一劍揮出去，將對方逼退後，按著傷口抽身急退，一臉不可置信地瞪著身穿黑衣的狄特里希。

　　空間法則還是……

　　給傷口做初步的止血後，冥月緊緊盯著一臉冷酷的狄特里希，渾身上下都籠罩在一團黑氣，嚴防對方的突襲。

　　「這場戰鬥……沒必要再打下去了。」冷冷地看一眼冥月後，狄特里希緩緩地說著，「你還不能讓我盡全力戰鬥呢……」

　　根本沒有盡全力戰鬥？

　　「致命一擊，去死吧！」一聽到狄特里希這麼說，一旁的修奇和天雪三人大吃一驚，而冥月氣得差點吐血，咬咬牙後，飛身撲了出去，直接施展強大的致命一擊，狠狠地一劍刺往對方的心臟，全力以赴之下，籠罩在體外的黑氣大盛，鋒利的長劍捲起一縷縷犀利的劍氣，在地板上劃出一道道深深的痕跡。

　　「不要……浪費我的時間……」還沒等冥月近身，狄特里希身形一晃，眨眼就出現在後者的身後，緊跟著，還沒等冥月反應過來，胸膛上便出現一道觸目驚心的傷痕，鮮血噴灑而出，雙手上的長刀和長劍也鬆手而出，整個人「啪」一聲地摔倒在地上，一臉不甘心和錯愕，似乎不敢相信對方竟然強到這種地步，更不相信自己竟然傷不到對方一根汗毛！

　　「冥月！狄特里希你……」眼看冥月瞬間被狄特里希重傷後，修奇和天雪不約而同地舉起手上的武器，咬牙切齒地說著，雙眼似乎快要冒出火，恨不得把狄特里希千刀萬刮！

　　「你們……都去死吧。」冷冷地看一眼修奇和天雪三人後，狄特里希閃電般地撲向眾人，速度奇快，帶起「嗤、嗤」般地破空聲，快得眾人根本無法反應，只看到一道黑光由遠而來！

　　「給我住手！」正當狄特里希的血紅色長劍即將刺破眾人的心臟時，一團綠光從遠處飛來，速度飛快，還沒靠近就射出一道黑光，準確地命中狄特里希的長劍，在千鈞一髮之際救了三人！

　　托拉斯智囊團的大長老？

　　看看來人一身的黑袍以及一身的黑色毛髮，在感覺一下對方散發出來的精純的暗黑系能量波動，狄特里希迅速明白對方的身份。

　　「這麼多年過去了，沒想到你們還是再次出現了。」看看鬆了口氣的修奇三人，在看看握著血紅色長劍的狄特里希，身穿黑袍的大長老臉色越來越冷，一股無與倫比的強大威壓，排山倒海般地散發出去，伴隨著一股陰冷的暗黑氣息，毫無保留。

　　「真是來了個稀客呢……托拉斯智囊團的大長老德斯威爾大人。」淡淡地笑了笑後，狄特里希緩緩地說著，對一旁的修奇三人視而不見。

　　大長老德斯威爾？

　　聽到狄特里希的話後，一旁的修奇和天雪等三人渾身一震，想起了來到絕望城之前，冥月隱約提過的暗黑三長老，想起傳說中早在幾千年前就修練到中位神境界的大長老，儘管不知道對方的長相，但感覺那無邊的威壓後，三人明白來了一個可怕的強者！

　　「說吧，你們流雲騎士團這次又想做什麼？」身穿黑袍的大長老德斯威爾邊說邊緩緩向前幾步，每走一步，強大的威壓似乎又多上一分，「難道幾百年前的教訓還不夠嗎？」

　　「唉，看來事情變得很麻煩呢……」輕輕地嘆口氣後，一股不亞於暗黑大長老德斯威爾的強大威壓毫無保留地散發出去，手上通紅的長劍發出「嗡嗡」般地輕吟。

　　「是嗎……看來你選擇了戰鬥阿……你以為區區一個分身降臨的你可以打贏我嗎？」看看蓄勢待發的狄特里希，大長老德斯威爾冷冷地說著，正要拔出自己的武器時，空中突然傳來一聲巨大的喀嚓聲響，出現一道上百米的空間裂縫，一個模糊身影從裡頭緩緩走出，伴隨著一股比兩人都更為強大的威壓以及能量波動！


待續。

----------


## Holpless

哇！ 頭香沙發耶 好久沒有坐上了 （舒服）

這次戰鬥也不得不稱讚一下呢 形容的很好～ 有總在旁邊觀戰的感覺

轟之王躺地板 雷之王獲勝了呢＝ˇ＝

哦哦！！ 那變態跟那大長老看來很強哦（期待）

期待小風跟小蒼的戰鬥摟 誰輸了歸我的哦 （狼群：不行！他是我的！）

之後出現一群狼不斷的互咬著， 不停的大叫「小蒼是我的！」

期待下一篇

蒼：...我可不期待＝ ＝

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

最近有點忙，拖到今天才回文，在這邊先說聲sorry

to小O：

先恭喜搶到頭香XD

呃....變態= =狄特里希的確有點像...

暗黑大長老當然強，統帥整個托拉斯智囊團的狼人，實力也不能差到哪去吧？

姆，小風和我輸了要給你阿...不如買一送一~(喂

TO雪克：

一直勝下去阿？那是不可能的~

有了那變態(啥鬼？)在，根本不可能六戰全勝XD

請期待第一部結局跟第二部啦~

----------


## 夢境之狼雪克

唉呀~狄特里希真是太強了!

毫無勝算呢..

雷之王把轟之王給殺了

不過真正的勝利到底是怎樣呢?

期待下篇...

----------


## Lient

劇情快結尾了耶

小說大好期待下一篇摟～

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

to Lient：

呃....謝謝你的誇獎~有新獸回覆，蒼我好高興(被打

to 雪克：

狄特里希阿....原本的設定就是這樣的~誰叫他並不是這世界的人~(啥鬼？

真正的勝利？往下看就知道啦~

請期待下篇。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第五十二章：大難臨頭，灰風VS蒼煌，我一定會贏


　　正當飛賊四天王的修奇、天雪和藍野絕望地閉上雙眼等死的時候，托拉斯智囊團的暗黑大長老德斯威爾在關鍵時刻及時趕到，救下了三人，但在他準備和狄特里希大戰一場時，一道上百米的空間裂縫出現在空中，一名身穿黑色大衣，肩背三尺長劍，有著一雙血紅色瞳孔的白狼人，從空間裂縫中走出，凌空而立，不怒而威，渾身上下散發出令人窒息的能量波動和一股衝天的殺氣。

　　「該死的混帳，竟然以本體降臨，難道想毀了這個位面不成？」看看那巨大的空間裂縫，在感覺空前強大的能量波動後，暗黑大長老德斯威爾大叫一聲，拔出了一把通起漆黑的大刀，緊跟著，左手一揚，發出一道血紅色的魔法箭。

　　嗤

　　血紅色魔法箭速度飛快，眨眼就衝上了半空中，帶起一陣陣破空聲，緊跟著，一團紅光閃過之後，散發出一股澎湃的能量波動，遠遠地散發出去，似乎散發到了大陸上的每個角落。

　　「神階魔法傳信？看來你這老傢伙的實力又提昇了呢……」感覺一下空中澎湃的能量波動後，有著一雙血紅色瞳孔的黑衣白狼人冷冷地說著，身後的空間裂縫在他走出後便慢慢闔上，「就算你緊急這個副位面的所有神階強者那又如何？難道你有把握殺了我嗎？」

　　一身黑衣的白狼人話說的很慢，但每說出一個字，身上的威壓和能量波動似乎就更加澎湃一分，讓在暗黑大長老德斯威爾身後的修奇三人苦不堪言，在恐怖的威壓下，他們三人就連想走動一步都極為艱難。

　　怎麼辦？

　　看看在空中凌中而立，不怒而威的黑衣白狼人，暗黑大長老德斯威爾心裡越來越沉，二話不說又發出一道更急的魔法傳信，希望在大陸上靜修的其他神階強者能盡快趕來。

　　一般人或許不知道這白狼人的可怕，不過作為曾經參加過幾百年的圍殺闖入大陸上的惡魔的一名神階強者，暗黑大長老德斯威爾清楚的明白他的實力有多麼恐怖，當年的大戰，儘管只有他一個人來到這個位面，但僅僅他一個人，就殺掉了獸人和人類加起來的一百多萬大軍以及五名的神階強者，其中，就包括了兩名下位神巔峰的神階魔法師，以及三名初級中位神實力的神階武士。

　　「哼，我還以為是誰呢，萊西爾特，又是你這傢伙。」

　　正當暗黑大長老苦苦思考對策時，身旁的空氣一陣漣漪，六個身影緩緩從虛空中走出，一名身穿黑袍的老狼人走在最前面，身後跟著三名人類以及兩名獸人。

　　八方來援？

　　看看突然出現的六名實力深不可測的強者，無論是暗黑大長老德斯威爾，還是修奇和天雪等三人，全都鬆了口氣。

　　「德斯威爾，什麼時候從死亡位面回來的？」冷冷地看一眼半空中的名叫萊西爾特的白狼人後，挺著一根黑色長槍的暗黑騎士大統領邊說邊飄到暗黑大長老德斯威爾的身旁。

　　「才剛回來就碰上這兩個流雲騎士團的傢伙，你說巧不巧？」看看身後的眾人後，暗黑大長老德斯威爾鬆了口氣，接著說道，「火神奧菲利亞、黃金獅子安德魯、劍神斯圖亞特、雷斯特、還有安德里斯，怎麼沒看見薩爾亞夫以及月影大人？」

　　「在你前往死亡位面不久，月影大人也前往其他位面了，不過現在大陸上的空間裂縫即將動盪，我想他應該就快回來了，至於薩爾亞夫……」一名身披金色重甲，有著一頭耀眼的金色長髮的人類騎士瞬移般地來到暗黑騎士大統領哈廷斯的身旁，臉色陰沉地說著，「不過現在確有更大的麻煩……」

　　「安德里斯，麻煩你把這四個小傢伙先移到安全的地方，要是波及到他們可就罪過了……」一身黑袍的暗黑大長老德斯威爾淡淡地看一眼身受重傷的冥月，以及驚恐的修奇和天雪等三人後，對著黑衣小狼人淡淡地說著。

　　「知道了。」黑衣小狼人安德里斯邊說邊降落到廣場上，笑著看一眼修奇等人後，捏起一個玄奧的手印，一團白光閃過之後，冥月和修奇等人便消失的無影無蹤，緊跟著，身形一晃，眨眼又回到暗黑騎士大統領哈廷斯身旁。

　　「好了，好了，你們要敘舊等等在慢慢來，也不要管薩爾亞夫了，到時再去找他算帳就好。」一身黑袍的老銀狼人雷斯特不耐煩地說著，體內散發出一股澎湃的能量波動，「萊西爾特，說吧，你們這次又想在我們的大陸幹什麼？」

　　對看一眼後，無論是身披火紅色戰甲的火神奧菲利亞，還是劍神斯圖亞特或者是黑衣小狼人安德里斯，全都默契般地一字排開，冷冷地看著眼前的萊西爾特，建拔弩張，大戰一觸即發！

　　「哼，我現在可沒那麼多時間浪費在你們這六個中位神上面。」看看一字排開的六名中位神顛峰實力的神階強者，萊西爾特冷哼一聲後，示意狄特里希收手後，揮手撕開一條空間裂縫，「你們有時間和我在這對持，不如快到最後一座上古魔法陣吧，我留了一樣禮物給你們這些老傢伙呢。」

　　最後一座上古魔法陣？

　　和身旁的暗黑大統領哈廷斯對看一眼後，黑衣小狼人渾身一震，迅速轉身離去，速度奇快，而哈廷斯也緊隨其後。

　　「牙之王和風之王的對決，我相信一定會很精采。」看看迅速離去的暗黑騎士大統領哈廷斯和黑衣小狼人後，萊西爾特冷笑了幾聲，「與其在這繼續跟我耗下去，不如快去阻止那場死戰吧，不過似乎不可能阿……」

　　「劍刃風暴，殺！」萊西爾特的語音未落，白衣飄飄的劍神斯圖亞特「唰」的一聲拔出鋒利的長劍，邊吼邊發出滿天的劍刃，直撲萊西爾特以及狄特里希。

　　同樣的一招劍刃風暴，但和藍野或灰風比起來，威力卻強了十幾倍、幾十倍，甚至上百倍！遠遠望去，鋪天蓋地的劍刃彷彿一股由眾多劍氣形成的特大風暴，飛砂走石，在地板上留下一道道深不可測的痕跡。

　　「下次在陪你們玩吧。」淡淡地看一下劍神斯圖亞特鋪天蓋地的劍刃風暴，萊西爾特就帶著狄特里希踏入空間裂縫之中，而隨著裂縫的關閉，劍神的攻擊也撲了一空，毫無所獲。

　　「哼，被他給跑了。」看看恢復如初的天空，劍神斯圖亞特冷哼一聲，把鋒利的長劍收回腰上的劍鞘。

　　「讓他跑了未必也是壞事，如果真要打的話，我們六個根本沒辦法全身而退。」有著一頭長達腰部的火紅色長髮的火神奧菲利亞搖搖頭接著說道，「德斯威爾，真是好久不見了。」

　　「是阿，幾百年過去了，妳還是那麼美麗動人，和安德魯發展到哪啦？」一身黑袍的暗黑大長老把手上的大刀收回刀鞘後，邊說邊笑著看了看身材火爆的火神奧菲利亞以及英俊挺拔的黃金獅子安德魯。

　　對看一眼後，火神奧菲利亞以及黃金獅子安德魯的臉上都出現一抹淡淡的紅暈，但很快就恢復正常。

　　「我說我們是不是得快點趕到安德里斯那小子佈下的第六座上古魔法陣阿？」和詼諧幽默的暗黑大長老德斯威爾不同，殺手協會會長雷斯特臉色陰沉，緩緩地說著。

　　「雷斯特阿，你就這麼喜歡打斷人家的好事嗎？」白衣飄飄的劍神斯圖亞特邊說邊飛到雷斯特身旁，伸手拍了拍他的肩膀後，便加速離去。而剩下的人也紛紛離開第五座廣場，直撲遠處閃過一團紅光的第六座上古魔法陣。

　　上古荊棘魔法陣？

　　神階強者已經可以直接在空中飛行，別說幾百公里的距離，就是幾千公里也能在幾分鐘內趕到，更不用區區的幾十公尺了，但飛到第六座廣場時，無論是暗黑大長老德斯威爾，還是身披金色重甲的黃金獅子，全都渾身一震。

　　只見身穿黑衣的小狼人以及身披黑色重甲的暗黑大統領哈廷斯氣喘吁吁的站在魔法陣上方，不時居高臨下地看著魔法陣內的情形，而原本在托拉斯智囊團密室內休養的月空等人也都到場，其中還包括了灰靈長老和白袍樞機幹部埃爾法，以及身穿黑袍的白利亞斯和遊庵。

　　「安德里斯，這座魔法陣是怎麼回事？」臉色沉重地看一眼閃著紅光的上古荊棘魔法陣，以及陣中的兩名年輕狼人後，劍神斯圖亞特飛到了身穿黑衣的安德里斯身旁。

　　「我想這就是萊西爾特留下來的禮物吧，一場誰都無法妨礙的生死決鬥。」喘了幾口氣後，安德里斯調整一下呼吸，無奈地的看著白衣飄飄的劍神。

　　「導師！」正當暗黑大長老德斯威爾企圖強行突破魔法陣時，白利亞斯的聲音從下方傳了上來。

　　「德斯威爾，你這老傢伙還收了徒弟阿？」淡淡地看一眼在地上的眾人後，一身黑袍的雷斯特緩緩地說著。

　　「也沒什麼，當初要離開時剛好發現那兩個小傢伙的。」暗黑大長老德斯威爾邊說邊降落到眾人面前，而其餘的神階強者也紛紛降落到地面。

　　大陸上所有神階強者齊聚一堂？

　　看看從天而降的眾人，一身白袍的白袍樞機幹部埃爾法不可思議地瞪大雙眼，半天都說不出話來。

　　當年他剛剛晉升到白袍樞機幹部時，就曾聽聖堂長老提過的米爾加特大陸上各大勢力的絕頂強者，每一個都是大陸上頂尖的存在，但自從幾百年前的大戰後就很少人見過他們，而現在卻在這裡親眼目睹。

　　「導師，真的是好久不見了！」暗黑大長老德斯威爾才剛剛降落到地面，白利亞斯和遊庵便恭敬地行禮。

　　「呵呵，怎麼你們都老了也才下位高級聖階而已？看來這件事情過後要在幫你們特訓一下。」看看已經上了年紀的白利亞斯和遊庵，暗黑大長老德斯威爾笑了笑，隨後轉頭問著安德里斯，「你都把所有事情都跟他們說了吧？」

　　「那當然，包括流雲騎士團以及聯合國會的計畫。」身穿黑衣的小狼人安德里斯笑了笑，接著說道，「現在得先處理掉這座魔法陣吧？那個臭傢伙竟然在我原本的基礎上在佈下一座荊棘魔法陣……」

　　處理掉這座上古荊棘魔法陣？

　　聽到黑衣小狼人安德里斯的話後，眾人差點暈倒，而暗黑騎士大統領哈廷斯更是直接一拳捶在安德里斯的頭上，「連你都沒辦法破解，我們怎麼可能有辦法？」

　　「誰叫你們這些老爺爺活得比我久嘛，應該有辦法破解吧？」委屈地摸了摸被捶的地方後，安德里斯不甘心地瞪著哈廷斯，「德斯威爾爺爺，你應該有辦法吧？」

　　「不，我沒辦法，除非實力比佈陣者還強，否則很難強行突破，更不用眼前這座是最麻煩的上古荊棘魔法陣，除了可以防禦任何攻擊之外，還可以反彈傷害，剛剛你和哈廷斯不就驗證了這點嗎？」臉色凝重地看了看整座魔法陣後，暗黑大長老德斯威爾緩緩地說著。

　　「導師，就真的沒有辦法了嗎？」看看臉色沉重的導師德斯威爾，白利亞斯憂心忡忡。

　　「也不能說完全沒有辦法，等他們分出勝負後，這座魔法陣就會自動煙消雲散，但關鍵就在於他們無法得知外界的事情，所以這極有可能是場賭上性命的生死戰鬥，兩人都不可能全身而退。」眼看白利亞斯、灰靈長老和月空等人緊張得如熱鍋上的螞蟻，暗黑大長老德斯威爾淡淡地說著，一雙眼睛緊緊盯著在廣場中廝殺的灰風和蒼煌兩人。

　　「劍刃風暴！」暴喝一聲後，灰風邊吼邊發出一片犀利的劍刃，一縷縷犀利的劍氣在地板上劃出一道道深深的痕跡，直撲前方不遠處的蒼煌。

　　「你就只有這樣嗎？」冷冷地看一眼灰風後，蒼煌右腳在地上一點，眨眼就消失在原地，緊跟著，冷不防地出現在灰風身後，鋒利的太刀直刺他的心臟。

　　「不要小看我！」千鈞一髮之際，灰風通過疾風步瞬移出去，驚險地躲過一劫，刀身上的紅光更加耀眼，手起刀落，再次施展劍刃風暴！

　　「無冥神空流‧有量圓月……」蒼煌手上的黑色太刀輕輕一揮，一顆黑色的小圓球便出現在他的面前，將眾多劍刃吸收殆盡，緊跟著，不等黑色的圓球消失，身形一晃，出現在灰風的面前，手上的黑色太刀黑光大閃，狠狠地揮了出去，「無冥神空流‧災厄之月……」

　　隨著黑色太刀的揮舞，一道巨大的黑色月牙向灰風直撲而去，速度飛快，蘊含著一股龐大的能量波動，月牙所過之處的空氣一陣陣扭曲變形。

　　不好！

　　眼看蘊含著恐怖破壞力的黑色月牙向自己襲來，灰風瞳孔緊縮，通過疾風步瞬移出去，拉開與對方的距離，但還沒等他歇口氣，蒼煌無聲無息地出現在他身後，再次發起兇猛的攻勢。

　　「可惡……」眼看對方神不知鬼不覺地突然出現發起狂風暴雨般地攻擊後，灰風咬咬牙，不退反進，一把太刀上下揮舞，和蒼煌展開激烈的近戰廝殺。兩人越打越快，越打越狠，叮叮噹噹的武器碰撞聲不絕於耳，除了劍神和火神等神階強者外，就連白袍樞機幹部埃爾法以及灰靈都無法完全看清楚每一刀和每一擊，只看到一道道的黑光和白光一閃而過。

　　無冥神空流刀法？

　　仔細看看蒼煌的招式和刀法之後，身穿白袍的白袍樞機幹部埃爾法渾身一震，不自覺地想起了一本古籍上記載的傳說，一個關於天魔狼族的可怕傳說。

　　作為狼族中歷史最為悠久的上古狼族之一的天魔狼族，除了擅長靈魂攻擊和佈設上古魔法陣之外，他們的無冥神空流刀法更是天下無雙！傳說，將無冥神空流刀法修煉到極致之後，可以一刀劈開可怕的空間亂流，一刀就能摧毀一個副位面！
　　天魔狼族，那是多麼恐怖的一個存在，儘管在一萬年前的神魔大戰後，他們一族便消失得無影無蹤，但還是有不少傳說流傳下來，有人說，天魔狼族就是挑起神魔大戰的邪惡狼族；有人說，因為畏懼天魔狼族的天賦神通，眾多上古神魔結成聯盟，企圖殲滅他們一族；也有人說他們是獲得無上天魔傳承的狼族，天生就掌握各種強大的法則……

　　難道，千百萬年前消失的天魔狼族只是在某個不為人知的位面潛伏起來？

　　正當白袍樞機幹部埃爾法低頭苦苦思索蒼煌和天魔狼族的關係時，一聲震聾於耳的聲響打斷了他的思考，抬頭一看，只見驚人的一幕出現在他的眼前！

　　廣場的正中央揚起了滿天沙塵，隱隱約約可見地板上出現了一道深不可測的大裂縫，長達十幾公尺，裂縫的一邊站著的是一身黑衣的蒼煌，另一邊則是氣喘吁吁的灰風。

　　怎麼可能？

　　看看臉色冰冷，渾身上下絲毫未損的蒼煌，再看看地板上那恐怖的大裂縫，灰風不可思議地瞪大雙眼，自從戰鬥開始以來，自己的攻擊就算多麼快速、多麼犀利，就是沒有一招能擊中他，在一連串的密集近戰之下，自己累得半死，身上也有已經有許多刀傷，但他卻連大氣都不喘一個，簡直就是見鬼！

　　「怎麼了？為什麼不殺過來？就跟之前的戰鬥一樣，用你引以為傲的速度攻擊過來阿……」冷冷地看一眼灰風後，蒼煌緩緩地說著，渾身上下都籠罩在一團紅光內，手上的黑色太刀更是散發出一陣陣澎湃的能量波動，「難道是你無法預知我的動作，才不敢攻擊嗎？」

　　「你不要太過分了！」暴喝一聲後，灰風展開風之領域，緊跟著，右腳在地上一點，「呼」的一聲撲了出去，速度飛快，帶起一串串殘影，很快的就跳過大裂縫，來到蒼煌的面前，鋒利的太刀直刺他的胸膛。

　　致命一擊？

　　看看來勢滔滔的灰風，看看紅光大閃的太刀，蒼煌冷笑了一笑，往旁邊一挪，避開了強大的致命一擊，緊跟著，左手抓住灰風拿刀的右手，右手食指往前一指，在近距離發出強大的王之閃！

　　啊……

　　毫無防備之下被強大的王之閃命中之後，灰風連人帶劍地飛了出去，在地上滾了十幾圈才停下來，身上的白色大衣變得殘破不堪，渾身上下鮮血淋漓。

　　「想不到你這麼的天真和懦弱……」冷冷地看一眼艱難站起來的灰風後，蒼煌邊說邊緩緩地往前走去，「我看你根本沒殺過人吧，就算出過許多任務，你的心裡還是天真的想著，不用殺人便能完成任務……」

　　「哼，只有你這種小鬼才會覺得殺人就可以解決所有事情……」冷哼一聲後，灰風冷冷地望著蒼煌，大聲喊了出來，「難道你以為你這樣就代表正義嗎？」

　　「你懂什……」灰風的語音未落，蒼煌的身影一晃，瞬間來到他的面前，左手一揮，在灰風俊俏的臉孔上留下了幾道血紅的爪痕，緊跟著，膝蓋一頂，狠狠地重擊毫無防備的腹部。

　　啊……

　　被連續的重擊之下，灰風張口吐出了一大口鮮血，氣喘吁吁地蹲在地上，但一雙眼仍然瞪著蒼煌。

　　「你根本就不懂這個世界有多麼的骯髒和墮落，不懂親眼目睹親生母親在自己眼前死去的感覺！」蒼煌邊說邊用左手抓著灰風的脖子把他往上提了起來，一紅一藍的眼睛閃過一抹寒光，緊跟著，狠狠地一腳把灰風給踢了出去，還沒等他落地，手上的黑色太刀一揮，發出一道黑色的月牙，直撲半空中的灰風。

　　「灰風！」眼看黑色的月牙狠狠地擊中灰風，月空不自覺地大聲喊了出來，只見一陣爆炸過後，灰風撐著太刀緩緩地站了起來，渾身上下鮮血淋漓，白色大衣只剩下些許的布料掛在肩膀上和手臂上，結實的上半身更是裸露了出來，從右胸膛到左腹部上有一道巨大的傷口，深可見骨。

　　「解封吧，否則你不是我的對手的。」看看身受重傷的灰風，一身黑衣的蒼煌冷冷地說著，一股澎湃的能量波動從體內散發出去，伴隨著一股沖天的殺氣，手上的黑色太刀耀眼逼人，黑光大閃。

　　「臭小子，對付一個小鬼就這樣狼狽不堪啦？」正當灰風咬牙握緊手上的太刀，準備發起攻勢時，風之王鏈克魯伊夫的聲音出現在腦海內，「還不快解封，這個小鬼可是天魔狼族的狼人阿，和之前你碰過的對手不在同一個級別。」

　　「克魯伊夫，你看這傢伙的實力究竟在哪？我完全掌握不到他的實力……」張口吐了一口鮮血後，灰風在心裡回應著風之王鏈克魯伊夫。

　　「中位高級聖階，離上位高級聖階只差最後一線，天魔狼族的修練速度果然快速。」克魯伊夫淡淡地說著，「總之快解封吧，只有解封才能打倒這個傢伙。」

　　「我知道了……解封吧，風之王鏈克魯伊夫！」閉上雙眼調整一下呼吸後，灰風暴喝一聲，一股澎湃的能量波動隨即散發出去，空氣中的風系魔法元素狂亂了起來，很快的，就形成一道可怕的龍捲風，將灰風籠罩了起來，龍捲風散去後，身穿一件灰白色大衣，手持一把古樸的長劍的灰風冷冷地站在那，渾身上下的傷口迅速回復，彷彿從來沒有受傷過一樣。

　　「終於要認真上了嗎？」淡淡地看一眼解封後的灰風後，蒼煌緩緩地說著，手中的黑色太刀一揮，揮出一道黑色的月牙。

　　「風波刃！」面對威力驚人的黑色月牙，灰風淡淡地一笑，不退反進，左手一揮發出鋪天蓋地的千百道風刃，紛紛向蒼煌呼嘯而去。

　　「碎風壁！」眼看成千上百道犀利的風刃擊破黑色月牙，朝自己飛撲而來後，蒼煌揮手在自己周圍佈下一道青色的風之障壁，緊跟著，「呼」的一聲撲了出去，仗著碎風壁對眾多風刃視而不見。

　　「疾風空間，殺！」暴喝一聲後，灰風在原本的風之領域的基礎上，再次疊加上疾風空間，頓時間，速度往上翻了數倍，纏繞著一道道氣旋的風靈聖劍，直撲蒼煌的胸膛，速度奇快，帶起一串串殘影，讓在魔法陣外觀戰，一向以速度為見長的修奇和冥月都自嘆不如！

　　「牙之領域！」眼看灰風閃電般地殺了過來，蒼煌瞳孔緊縮，直接展開領悟的王鏈領域，身邊出現了一縷縷犀利的風刃，黑色的太刀更是籠罩一道道風刃內，狠狠地一刀揮了出去，叮的一聲脆響，兩人的武器碰撞的瞬間，一縷縷犀利的風刃和劍氣四面八方地散發出去，在地板上留下一道道深不可測的痕跡。

　　嗤……

　　「看來你的實力也提升了不少……」，纏鬥了幾招後，蒼煌突然抽身即退，速度飛快，帶起一陣刺耳的破空聲，拉開一段距離後，冷冷地看著灰風。

　　「哼，要上就快來，少在那邊虛張聲勢……」冷哼一聲後，灰風手上的風靈聖劍發出嗡嗡般地輕吟，一屢屢犀利的風刃圍繞在他的身旁。

　　「我是不是虛張聲勢，你等等就會知道了……」淡淡地看一眼灰風身旁的風刃後，蒼煌邊說邊把刀收進了刀鞘，並把牙之領域給收了起來，「封鎖吧……」


待續。
----------------
恩...期末考前更新一篇，再來要等下星期三以後囉~

請各位獸大力的鞭打吧，也請你們期待下一篇。

----------


## 冥月

嘿~
神階一個個都出現了內……

唔，一個神的本體下界哦。
如果不出意外，有很大的幾率位面自毀哦……

這個就不好辦了呢，呵呵

咦……
封鎖什麽？

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

to冥月：

呵呵，自己的從小生長到大的位面被異位面的強者入侵，

當然會紛紛冒出來啦，

姆，神的本體降臨的話，除非撕開空間裂縫的同時，

將空間亂流也引了進來，不然不太可能會毀掉這個位面，

要是撕開空間裂縫然後不管的話....所降臨的位面百分之百會被空間亂流摧毀的

封鎖什？嘿嘿，請看下一篇。

請期待下篇囉。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第五十三章：牙之王解封，絕對打不贏，灰風的恐懼


　　把刀給收了起來？

　　看到蒼煌出乎意料之外的動作，無論是上古魔法陣外圍觀戰的劍神斯圖亞特和月空等人，還是站在蒼煌前方，手裡握著風靈聖劍的灰風，全都一臉困惑，唯獨身穿黑色大衣的安德里斯的表情帶著一絲絲期待和興奮。

　　「封鎖吧……牙之王鏈埃爾維斯。」把刀收起來後，蒼煌的右手依舊放在刀柄上，雙手上的牙之王鏈發出耀眼的黑光，一道黑色的光束從蒼煌腳下沖天而起，緊跟著，黑色的光束突然爆散開來，化作一滴滴黑色的雨水從天而降。

　　黑色的雨水和光束散去後，令人震驚的一幕映在眾人的眼裡，不管是火神和黃金獅子等幾位神階強者還是灰靈長老以及月空一行，全都驚訝地瞪大雙眼，就連身為冥狼一族的冥月也沒有例外，全都目瞪口呆。

　　身穿黑色大衣的牙之王蒼煌，背上出現了一對翼展超過兩公尺的黑色翅膀，右眼從藍色變成了如鮮血一般的紅色，額頭上出現了一輪黑色的月牙，渾身上下散發出澎湃得令人窒息的暗黑氣息。

　　「身體不要鬆懈……」看看震驚的灰風，蒼煌身形一晃，詭異地憑空消失，瞬間就來到灰風的面前，「不然你撐不了多久的……」

　　噗……

　　還沒等灰風反應過來，蒼煌狠狠地一拳打向灰風的腹部，強大的力量震得灰風體內血氣翻盪，張口吐出了一大口鮮血，並連人帶劍地往後飛了出去。

　　「混帳……」在半空中一個後空翻，安然落地後，灰風舉起手上的風靈聖劍，正想反擊時，卻不見蒼煌的身影。

　　人呢？

　　「天魔巫術‧末世之雨……」正當灰風四處尋找牙之王蒼煌的身影時，一道陰沉的聲音從上空傳來，等他抬頭一看，只見整座廣場的上空佈滿了密密麻麻的黑色水滴，一身黑衣的蒼煌凌空而立，隨著他的右手一揮，眾多黑色水滴紛紛向在地上的灰風呼嘯而去，速度奇快，帶起一陣陣「嗤、嗤」的刺耳破空聲。

　　啊……

　　眼看眾多蘊含著可怕的能量的雨水向自己飛來，灰風瞳孔緊縮，施展太虛龍壁後，憑著超高的速度企圖逃出攻擊範圍，但他卻沒想到黑色的雨水卻輕而易舉地突破他的防禦，狠狠地擊中他的身體，不過災難卻還沒完，每滴擊中到他身體上的雨水紛紛「轟」的一聲爆炸，雖然爆炸的規模不大，但一連串的爆炸也讓灰風痛不欲生，很快的就遍體麟傷，鮮血淋漓！

　　「真是狼狽阿……堂堂風之王就只有這樣的實力？」蒼煌輕輕地拍動背上那一對黑色的翅膀，居高臨下地看著渾身血跡的灰風，右手的食指指向了他，「拿出你所有的本事吧……不然就準備下地獄去……」

　　「王之閃！」暴喝一聲後，灰風的左手對著半空中的蒼煌一張，一道灰白色的閃光便向他呼嘯而去，閃光之中還帶著一道道犀利的風刃。

　　「哼……」看看挾帶著風刃的灰白色閃光，蒼煌冷哼一聲，翅膀一拍，身體一側，輕鬆地躲過了王之閃，緊跟著，黑色的雙翼一收，閃電般地俯衝而下，右手黑光流動的爪子狠狠地揮向灰風的胸膛。

　　「劍刃風暴！」千鈞一髮之際，灰風將手上的長劍一橫，「叮」的一聲脆響，擋住蒼煌的爪擊後，順勢往右一揮，盪開他的右手，接著股盪體內的鬥氣，鋒利的風靈聖劍往上一揮，發出一片犀利的劍刃。

　　「太虛龍壁……」眼看眾多劍刃朝自己呼嘯而來，蒼煌瞳孔緊縮，背上的雙翼發出一團黑光，並擋在身體面前，硬是擋住了眾多劍刃，不過對他來說，攻勢還沒有結束，身後的空氣一陣漣漪，灰風突然在他身後，手上的風靈聖劍纏繞著一道道散發出凌厲殺氣的風刃，直刺他的心臟。

　　「天魔奧義‧扭曲空間……」連看都沒看灰風一眼，蒼煌輕輕地打個響指，，一團黑光便以他為中心向四周散發出去，空氣一陣陣扭曲變形，甚至，出現一道道細密的空間裂縫，首當其衝的灰風，更是被黑光震飛出去，在廣場四周的牆壁撞出一個坑洞後，才緩緩地掉落到地面上。

　　「可惡……竟然傷不到他……」張口吐出一大口鮮血後，灰風艱難地站了起來，一雙眼緊緊盯著半空中的蒼煌，右手上的風靈聖劍發出一團耀眼的白光，緊跟著，一股澎湃得能量波動毫無保留地散發出去，廣場上出現密密麻麻的風刃以及劍氣，「風之劍域……」

　　「三重領域……好吧，我也該讓你看看我真正的實力了……」看看空中密密麻麻的風刃以及劍氣，蒼煌淡淡一笑，一股強大的能量波動從他體內毫無保留的散發出去，緊跟著，右手一伸，一把通體漆黑的黑色太刀憑空出現手中，「牙之刀域……」

　　就在蒼煌握住黑色太刀的瞬間，他的身邊出現一縷縷犀利的刀芒，一陣陣澎湃的能量波動從刀上散發出去。

　　「牙之領域、牙之刀域、無限牢獄……這小子果然不簡單，灰風，你可要當心了，任何一絲的鬆懈和疏忽都會要你的命的。」風之王鏈克魯伊夫的聲音，在次在灰風的腦海內響起，語氣帶著一絲絲的凝重和擔心。

　　「不用你提醒我也知道……我就不信打不贏這傢伙。」握緊手上鋒利的風靈聖劍後，灰風渾身上下散發出一團耀眼的紅光，右腳在地上一點，閃電般地撲了出去，帶起一串串殘影，速度跟剛剛相比又快了不少！

　　「無冥神空流‧無量新月。」眼看風之王勢如破竹地撲向自己，蒼煌不敢怠慢，黑色雙翼一拍，拉開一段距離後，手上的黑色太刀一揮，發出一道銀白色的月牙，直撲高速移動中的灰風。

　　「致命一擊，殺！」眼看暴虐的銀白色月牙閃電般呼嘯而至，月空暴喝一聲，在高速移動中突然一個變向，閃過了可怕的月牙，緊跟著，右腳在地上一點，整個人宛如炮彈般高高躍起，鋒利的長劍捲起成千上百道犀利的劍氣，直指蒼煌的胸膛，速度飛快！

　　嗤……

　　就在鋒利的長劍快要刺穿牙之王蒼煌的胸膛時，後者的嘴角泛起一抹讓人不寒而慄的冷笑，背上的黑色雙翼輕輕一拍，身形一晃，眨眼就出現在灰風原本躍起的地板上，並將手上的黑色太刀收回了刀鞘內，右腳前，左腳後，做出了拔刀術的姿勢。

　　不好！

　　眼看牙之王蒼煌的身影瞬間消失並出現在自己後方後，灰風迅速停止了攻勢，在空中一個旋身，轉身面對蒼煌，渾身籠罩在一團紅光內，手上的風靈聖劍纏繞著無數道氣旋，身上的白色大衣無風自動，烈烈作響，緊跟著，鋒利的長劍一揮，發出鋪天蓋地的犀利劍氣，在地板上劃出一道道痕跡。

　　「無冥神空流奧義‧滅鬼斬空牙……」眼看眾多犀利的劍氣閃電般地呼嘯而至，牙之王蒼煌毫不猶豫地施展準備多時的奧義，通體黑色的太刀一出鞘，就散發出一股無與倫比的能量波動以及令人窒息的殺氣，緊跟著，只見一道巨大的銀白色月牙撲了出去，不僅化解了灰風的劍刃風暴，還在地板上留下一條深深的裂縫。

　　「疾風步！」眼看恐怖的月牙閃電般地朝自己撲來，感覺到那恐怖的能量波動後，灰風瞳孔緊縮，絲毫不敢大意，憑著飛快的速度咬牙往左邊一挪，但還沒等他完全撤出月牙的攻擊範圍，突然渾身一震，接著，渾身上下同時出現無數道傷口，鮮血噴灑而出，就像是在毫無防備之下被人用劍刃風暴或者風波刃擊中。

　　啊……

　　劇痛之下，灰風大聲慘叫，瞬間速度大降，儘管躲過了可怕的銀白色月牙，但對他來說，災難卻還沒有結束！

　　手持鋒利的黑色太刀的蒼煌，漆黑的雙翼一拍，立刻就殺到灰風面前，一把太刀上下揮舞，攻勢如潮，彷彿狂風暴雨般連綿不絕。

　　更讓灰風震驚的是，牙之王蒼煌的每一擊和每一刀都挾帶著犀利的風刃，形成了幾乎毫無死角的全方位攻擊，儘管憑著太虛龍壁擋住眾多的風刃，但隨著鬥氣的消耗，形勢對他越來越不利！

　　「劍神大人，難道就沒有辦法可以破解這座魔法陣進去幫忙灰風嗎？」眼看在上古魔法陣內的灰風居於下風，在陣外觀戰的月空憂心忡忡，問著白衣飄飄的劍神。

　　「如果連精通各種上古魔法陣的安德里斯也沒辦法，就算是我們這些神階強者恐怕也無法破解了，只能等他們分出勝負了或者是月影大人趕回來了。」一身白衣的劍神斯圖亞特搖搖頭，沉吟片刻後，接著說道，「年輕狼，作為他的好友，你更應該相信他不是嗎？」

　　「嗯，我知道了。」看看笑容滿面的劍神斯圖亞特，月空也鬆了口氣，繼續看著灰風的戰鬥，打從心底給他這個好友打氣和祈禱，希望他能打贏這場生死決鬥。

　　月影大人？

　　說者無心，聽者有意！聽到月影這個名字的時候，銀猛然一驚，想起了導師和迪奧長老提到過的霜雷門的創始者，被人稱為雷爆星君的月影大人！

　　就連劍神斯圖亞特以及暗黑大長老德斯威爾等幾位中位神巔峰的神階強者都那麼尊敬他，無法想像這名作為迪奧長老的導師，作為霜雷門創始者的雷爆星君月影的實力有多麼恐怖！

　　正當眾人在流雲騎士團的白狼人萊西爾特佈下的上古荊棘魔法陣外凝神觀戰的同時，魔法陣內的戰鬥越演越烈！

　　「風之劍刃，殺！」持續被牙之王蒼煌壓著打之下，灰風邊吼邊發出鋪天蓋地的劍氣以及風刃，緊跟著，通過疾風步瞬移出去，驚險地躲過對方恐怖的風刃。

　　儘管同樣修練風系法則，但牙之王蒼煌的攻擊實在是太詭異了，近乎全方位的飽和攻擊，讓灰風苦不堪言，而更讓他心寒的是，對方的攻擊似乎無處不在，不管拉開多遠的距離，蒼煌的攻擊依舊可以如影隨形地追上他。

　　這就是牙之王蒼煌的真正實力？

　　儘管已經和對方交手過幾次，但灰風萬萬也沒想到蒼煌隱藏的實力竟然這麼恐怖！先不說那犀利的刀法和詭異的天魔巫術，光是這可怕的風系魔法就能滅掉一些國家的軍隊了。

　　「風皇絕咬！」側身躲過牙之王蒼煌犀利的一刀後，灰風不惜耗費大量鬥氣，施展風之王鏈的奧技，發出滿天犀利的風刃，強行逼退了牙之王。

　　「怎麼啦？這種攻擊和一味的防守跟閃躲是不可能打敗我的，風之王……」眼看眾多風刃閃電般地向自己撲來，蒼煌黑色雙翼一拍，憑著飛快的速度，眨眼就躲過了鋪天蓋地般地風刃，居高臨下地冷冷地看著地面上的灰風，「現在的你就跟巴斐爾家族的族長一樣……」

　　巴斐爾家族？

　　聽到牙之王蒼煌的話後，灰風隱約想起七年前曾經聽獸王隱約提過的那個滅族事件，當初轟動整個利文薩帝國的血案，甚至還驚動了聯合國會，但這起滅門案件，到現在仍然找不到兇手，他萬萬也沒想到，兇手就是眼前的牙之王蒼煌！

　　「是你？七年前那門血案，是你下的毒手？」再次確認當時慘遭滅門的家族的名字後，灰風大驚失色，一雙眼不敢相信地看著凌空而立的蒼煌，「是你殺光了那整個家族的人？」

　　「沒錯，就是我殺的……」牙之王蒼煌背上的黑色雙翼輕輕地拍動，冷笑幾聲後，接著說道，「那個男人發現他的親生女兒竟然和一個狼獸人結婚後，直接狠下心將她的女兒逐出家門，放逐到絕望城，但他竟然想趕盡殺絕，花錢僱用殺手，想殺了我們一家！你能了解這種感受嗎？說阿！」

　　冷哼一聲後，蒼煌雙翼一拍，閃電般地撲向地面上的灰風，速度飛快，帶起一串串殘影，人還沒到，鋪天蓋地的風刃就先呼嘯而至。

　　「致命一擊！」眼看滿天的風刃閃電般地朝自己飛撲而來，灰風咬咬牙，暴喝一聲後，不退反進，鋒利的長劍一彈，整個人向砲彈般高高躍起，捲起成千上百道犀利的劍氣以及風刃，遠遠望去，兩人的攻擊宛如兩股特大型的風暴一般。

　　嗤……

　　雙方高速移動下，終於在半空中狠狠地撞在一起，數以百計的風刃和劍氣紛紛向四周飛散出去，緊跟著，兩人越打越快，越打越狠，刀來劍往，當武器碰撞在一起時，除了鏗鏘的金屬碰撞聲響外，還不時向周圍飛出犀利的風刃或者是劍氣，殺得難分難解。

　　「天魔巫術‧魂爆！」連續幾次攻擊落空後，牙之王蒼煌暴喝一聲，身上黑光大閃，近距離對著灰風施展魂爆巫術。

　　啊……

　　冷不防地被對方用靈魂攻擊擊中之後，灰風感覺自己的頭彷彿被人家狠狠地打鐵槌敲了一下，頭痛欲裂，意識恍惚之下，身上的太虛龍壁也一陣搖晃，被速度飛快的牙之王蒼煌趁機狠狠地砍了一刀，鮮血噴灑而出。

　　但對他來說，災難仍然還沒有結束，隨著牙之王蒼煌左手一揮，天空中立即出現成千上百道犀利的風刃，紛紛朝著灰風呼嘯而去。

　　「嘖，疾風步！」眼看鋪天蓋地的風刃連綿不絕地向自己飛撲而來，灰風咒罵一聲，憑著飛快的速度抽身急退，企圖撤出風刃的攻擊範圍，但還沒等他退出風刃的攻擊範圍時，背上突然一痛，當他轉頭一看時，卻驚訝地發現，自己身後有一道由眾多風刃組成，高聳入雲的牆壁硬生生地擋住自己的退路，更讓他震驚的是，除了前方與上方之外，自己的右邊以及左邊都有同樣的一道高牆阻擋著，封鎖了他所有的退路。

　　「沒用的，你是不可能逃出我的無限牢獄的……」正當灰風全力股盪渾身的鬥氣，一邊防守一邊攻擊地破解滿天的風刃時，牙之王蒼煌在半空中冷冷地說著，「天魔巫術‧審判之劍……」

　　牙之王蒼煌的語音剛落，半空中突然佈滿了密密麻麻的黑色光點，幻化為一柄柄鋒利的黑色長劍，隨著他的左手一揮，眾多黑色長劍閃電般地向灰風呼嘯而去，帶起一陣陣刺耳的破空聲。

　　「王之閃！」眼看鋒利的長劍如雨點般自空中落下，灰風瞳孔緊縮，全力施展太虛龍壁，手上鋒利的風靈聖劍直指半空中的蒼煌，一道灰白色從劍尖向後者呼嘯而去，幾柄首當其衝的黑色長劍立刻就化為無數黑色的小光點，散佈於天地之間。

　　但還沒等灰風歇口氣，無數的黑色小光點迅速重新凝結成一柄柄鋒利的黑色長劍，繼續朝他呼嘯而來！

　　怎麼可能？

　　看看半空中新的一波劍雨，灰風不可置信地瞪大雙眼，右手上的風靈聖劍不自覺地從手中滑落，「鏗鏘」一聲後，掉到了地板上，身上紅色的鬥氣形成的泰須龍壁一陣陣搖晃之後，也煙消雲散，任由眾多黑色的長劍無情的攻擊！

　　轟隆……

　　隨著黑色長劍的落下，廣場上產生了一場驚天動地的爆炸，一陣陣巨大的爆炸聲不絕於耳，揚起了滿天的沙塵。

　　「灰風！」眼看灰風的身影淹沒滿天的沙塵之中，在上古魔法陣外觀戰的月空不由自主地大聲喊著，一雙眼不敢相信地瞪著廣場內的慘烈情況，

　　待爆炸揚起的沙塵散去時，在魔法陣外的眾人看見了可怕的一幕，只見渾身上下鮮血淋漓的灰風漂浮在半空中，被一道道灰色的風牙給關住，雙目緊閉，似乎已經失去了意識，一身黑衣的牙之王蒼煌凌空而立，背上的黑色雙翼輕輕拍動，一雙血紅的瞳孔冷冷地看著灰風。

　　「結束了……關起來吧，牙……」淡淡地看一眼已經無法戰鬥的風之王後，牙之王蒼煌閉上了雙眼，隨著他閉上雙眼，圍住灰風的牙之牢籠也「唰」的一聲，往內收縮，無情地重創灰風的身體。

　　「不要阿！灰風！」眼看灰風的身體從半空中落下，重重地摔在地上，發出一聲「碰」的沉悶聲響，月空終於忍不住，衝上前去使勁全力攻擊上古荊棘魔法陣，但每次的攻擊都毫無作用，甚至還在反彈下受了傷，身後的銀和天雪趕緊上前把月空給抓了回來。

　　「不！不可能！灰風不可能就這樣死了！」一滴滴豆大的淚水從月空的雙眼裡滴落到了地面上，雙手不甘心地猛捶地面，不停地呼喊灰風的名字，而在場的其他人也紛紛神情落寞，火神奧菲利亞更是不忍心地把頭別到一邊去。

　　「灰風……我的孫子……」一身白衣的灰靈長老不敢相信地瞪大他那雙衰老的雙眼，腳步不穩之下，差點就跌倒在地，幸好一旁的白袍樞機幹部埃爾法眼明手快，即時扶住了他。

　　絕望城之戰的最後一戰，以悲劇收場，風之王灰風戰敗，並失去了性命……

　　與此同時，遠在數萬公里之外，米爾加特大陸上一座偏遠且高聳入雲的山峰上，天空突然一陣電閃雷鳴，緊跟著，空氣中一陣漣漪，一名身穿紫色長袍的老白狼獸人憑空出現，一雙金色的瞳孔淡淡地看一眼週遭的環境後，身形一晃，眨眼就消失在原地。


待續....

----------


## 冥月

唔……
很強……

最後出來的那個家夥是什麽？
奇怪的……

期待下一篇 呵呵

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

回覆區：

TO阿月：

姆，不知道該怎麼回覆阿...(被打

最後那傢伙會奇怪嗎XD

請期待最終章。

---------------------------------

第五十四章：雷爆星君，位面秘密，閉關苦修


　　絕望城上層區域內第六座上古魔法陣中，一身黑衣的蒼煌緩緩地降落到地面，一雙血紅色的瞳孔淡淡地望著灰風的遺體，臉色平靜，而在魔法陣外觀戰的月空和修齊等人全都不敢相信他們的好友就這樣走了……

　　這是哪裡？

　　在一片一望無際的草原上，一身白衣的灰風緩緩地睜開雙眼，一臉困惑地看著四周。

　　「對了……我被牙之王殺了……這就是死後的世界？」冥思片刻後，灰風想起了發生在自己身上的事，被牙之王的黑色光劍以及牙之牢籠重創致死……

　　「小子，別想得那麼早，你還沒死呢……」正當灰風打算進一步探索這塊草原時，一道熟悉的聲音出現在他身後，而他回頭一看，聲音的主人正是風之王鏈克魯伊夫。

　　「克魯伊夫，你怎麼會在這裡……」看看眼前化作狼形的風之王鏈克魯伊夫，灰風困惑地睜大雙眼。

　　「哼……這是我的空間，我當然會在這裡。」看看一臉不解地灰風，克魯伊夫淡淡地笑了笑，「小子，要不要我幫你一把？讓你再次跟那名天魔狼族的狼人再戰一次？」

　　「你有辦法做到嗎？」看看似笑非笑地克魯伊夫，灰風在他面前坐了下來，一雙眼緊緊盯著他。

　　「哼，那當然，別小看我們王鏈，我們可是那至高無上的……算了，總之我要開始了，你就盡量放鬆。」不耐煩地冷哼一聲後，風之王鏈克魯伊夫開始低聲呢喃起來，隨著他每吐出一個音節，兩人地板慢慢浮現一道白色的魔法陣，散發出陣陣白光，緊跟著，灰風感覺到一股股能量慢慢地進到自己體內，強化了每一吋肌肉跟筋骨，鬥氣也提升了不知道多少倍，整個人迎來前所未見的變化！

　　不知道過了多久，灰風慢慢地睜開雙眼，感覺一下自己體內澎湃的鬥氣波動後，欣喜若狂，起身找了一塊岩石試試身手，發現一拳就能洞穿岩石後，更是興奮地快要升上天似的。

　　「真是謝謝你阿，克魯……恩？」將整塊岩石都摧毀後，灰風正想向風之王鏈克魯伊夫道謝，卻發現前方趴著一頭年老的灰狼，渾身上下沒有絲毫能量波動，一雙衰老的眼正淡淡地看著自己。

　　「克魯伊夫？」仔細打量一下年老的灰狼後，灰風不敢相信地邊說邊走到老狼面前，「這是怎麼回事？你怎麼變老了？」

　　「這沒什，我只是把我的力量給你，強制把你提升到和那小子差不多的實力而已，正確來說，是離神階只差一線的上位高級聖階境界。」不在意地笑了笑，風之王鏈克魯伊夫站了起來，伸了個懶腰後，接著說道，「想不到我也會有今天阿……」

　　「我不會輸的，謝謝你啦，老爺爺！」調皮地刺激一下風之王鏈克魯伊夫後，灰風轉身準備離開王鏈空間，卻被克魯伊夫在頭上打了一下，「你這頭老妖狼……」

　　「哼，快滾出我的空間吧！」冷哼一聲後，克魯伊夫右爪一揮，直接把灰風趕出了王鏈空間，意味深長地看著那越來越遠的身影，「灰風，遲早我們會再交手一次的……」

　　第六座上古魔法陣內，一身黑衣的蒼煌，正準備把太刀收進刀鞘時，一股澎湃的能量波動從灰風的體內散發出去，四周的風狂亂了起來。

　　「這傢伙……」感覺到越來越龐大的能量波動後，蒼煌趕緊回頭一看，只見灰風不知道何時已經重新站了起來，手上的風靈聖劍圍繞著一道道氣旋。

　　「不好意思，讓你久等了……」稍微活動一下四肢後，灰風笑了笑，手上的風靈聖劍直指蒼煌，「牙之王蒼煌，我們繼續吧。」

　　「好阿，這一次我絕對會讓你回到地獄去。」看看彷彿重生一般的灰風，感覺一下他體內更加澎湃的能量波動後，蒼煌竟然笑了，右手上鋒利的太刀黑光大閃，發出一陣陣強大的能量波動，「來吧，打一場毫無遺憾的戰鬥吧。」

　　嗤……

　　兩人就這樣對持了片刻後，雙方都還沒動手就先展開無形的搏鬥，兩人的領域不斷的互相推擠壓制，空氣一陣陣漣漪，甚至扭曲變形，澎湃的能量激烈碰撞之下產生一團團氣爆。

　　劈啪……

　　在兩股強大的能量激烈碰撞下，牙之王蒼煌和風之王灰風兩人中間的地板，裂開了一道小裂縫，而這聲響也宣告了戰鬥的開始！

　　「風皇絕咬！」

　　「牙皇虐襲！」

　　在澎湃的戰意的刺激下，兩人雙雙施展王鏈奧技，頓時間，整座廣場都是鋪天蓋地的犀利風刃，而牙之王蒼煌以及風之王灰風，便在滿天的風刃開始廝殺起來！

　　嗤……

　　全力以赴之下，無論是蒼煌還是灰風，全都速度飛快，在空中帶起一串串殘影，雙方越打越快，越打越狠，刀來劍往，殺得難分難解。

　　「灰風！灰風他沒有死！」原本已經絕望地閉上雙眼的月空，在聽到武器碰況鏗鏘聲響後，迅速睜開雙眼望向廣場上廝殺的兩人，破涕為笑，一雙眼緊緊盯著戰鬥中的好友。

　　「好，很好，不塊是我劍神看重的小子！」看看重新站起來的灰風，在看看他和牙之王近乎不相上下的實力，劍神斯圖亞特拍手叫好。

　　灰風再次站了起來，無論是月空還是灰靈長老，甚至黃金獅子等幾位神階強者也都不可置信地看著他。

　　「看來，過不了多久，大陸上又要多兩名神階強者了。」看看在廣場上殺得難分難解的灰風以及蒼煌，一身黑衣的暗黑大長老德斯威爾讚賞地點點頭，一雙眼緊緊盯著廝殺中的兩人，似乎恨不得把他們給吞下去。

　　就在上古魔法陣外的眾人驚訝萬分的時候，魔法陣內的戰鬥越來越慘烈！
　　「致命一擊，殺！」連續幾次攻擊落空後，灰風暴喝一聲，一劍直刺牙之王蒼煌的胸膛，彷彿一尊殺神般勢不可擋！

　　嗤……

　　全力以赴之下，風靈聖劍散發出一團耀眼的紅光，劍身上的一道道符文若隱若現，速度奇快，帶起一陣刺耳的破空聲！大驚之下，牙之王蒼煌不敢大意，黑色的雙翼一拍，憑著飛快的速度往側邊一娜，驚險地躲過灰風勢大力沉的一擊！

　　轟……

　　牙之王蒼煌躲過一劫，但他身後的堅不可摧的黑色大門卻被灰風的致命一擊打出一個大洞，整座上古荊棘魔法陣散發出來的紅色魔法罩一陣搖晃。

　　「無冥神空流‧日月輪斬！」淡淡地看一眼黑色大門的大洞之後，牙之王蒼煌嘴角泛起一抹冷笑，手中的黑色太刀散發出一陣陣澎湃的能量波動，手起刀落，一黑一白兩道暴虐的月牙便撲向灰風。

　　「疾風步！」眼看兩道恐怖的月牙向自己呼嘯而來，感覺一下那暴虐的能量波動後，灰風瞳孔緊縮，咬咬牙後，通過疾風步瞬移出去。

　　一白一黑兩道月牙則是狠狠地擊中黑呼呼的大門和牆壁上，發出一陣震天的巨響，黑色大門和牆壁上出現兩道巨大的裂縫，整座上古魔法陣的紅色魔法罩又在一次搖晃，甚至出現一道道細小的裂痕。

　　「竟然可以從內部對上古魔法陣造成傷害？」看看上古荊棘魔法陣的紅色魔法罩上的一道道細小的裂痕後，一身黑衣的小狼人安德里斯不敢相信地瞪大雙眼，「這兩個小傢伙究竟哪來這種的力量？」

　　「嘿嘿，安德里斯阿，我說那個牙之王的刀法不就是你親自傳授給他的嗎？怎麼對自己徒弟的實力一無所知阿？」看看大驚失色的黑衣小狼人安德里斯，一旁的暗黑騎士大統領哈廷斯淡淡地笑了笑，並望向身旁的暗黑大長老，「德斯威爾，既然魔法陣出現裂縫，不如我們三個聯手擊潰吧？」

　　「我也想阿，不過現在聯合國會的傢伙已經來了呢……」一身黑衣的暗黑大長老德斯威爾淡淡地說著，伸手指了指暗黑騎士大統領哈廷斯的左後方。

　　而在旁的其他人也順著暗黑大長老手指方向望去，只見三名身穿白袍的老者，緩緩地向眾人所在的方向走來。

　　「哼，薩爾亞夫和巴洛克，就連雷亞斯洛也回來了，這可真是稀奇阿……」淡淡地看一眼三名白袍老者後，殺手協會會長雷斯特冷哼一聲，「中級下位神？看來巴洛克你這段時間實力進步了不少嘛……」

　　「雷斯特大人，用不著一見面就這樣冷嘲熱諷吧？」一名身穿白袍的白虎獸人緩緩地說著，隨後將目光移向一身黑衣的暗黑大長老德斯威爾，「德斯威爾大人，我不在大陸的這段時間所發生的事情，等等我會給你們托拉斯智囊團足夠的賠償的。」

　　「雷亞斯洛阿，不是我想說，你至少先好好管一下那個老傢伙，在離開大陸吧？」不等暗黑大長老德斯威爾回話，暗黑騎士大統領哈廷斯邊說邊挺身而出，沉重的黑色長槍散發出一陣陣澎湃的能量波動。

　　「哈廷斯，我們這次來就是要商討一個停戰協議的，現在空間裂縫即將動盪，在這時候挑起大戰對誰都沒好處。」和身旁的雷亞斯洛對看一眼後，身穿白袍的老者往前走了一步，一雙眼緊緊盯著暗黑大統領哈廷斯。

　　「哼，薩爾亞夫，你這老傢伙還有臉這樣說話？之前德斯威爾發出魔法傳信的時候，為什麼沒看到你趕過來？回答我。」殺手協會會長雷斯特冷哼一聲，冷冷地看一眼白袍老者薩爾亞夫後，接著說道，「流雲騎士團再次出現在大陸，我想你應該知道這代表什麼意思吧？」

　　「好了，在一群後輩面前這樣爭吵，你們還要不要臉？」眼看殺手協會會長雷斯特和國會之間關係緊張，甚至到了劍拔弩張的地步，一旁的劍神斯圖亞特趕緊上前化解僵局，然而，就在他打算上前勸暗黑騎士大統領哈廷斯收手時，上古荊棘魔法陣內傳出一聲震天的聲響，紅色魔法罩「嘎吱」搖晃幾聲後，出現一道巨大的裂縫。

　　「安德里斯、哈廷斯，走，趁現在化解這座魔法陣！」感覺一下上古荊棘魔法陣激烈動盪的能量波動後，暗黑大長老德斯威爾邊說邊指揮暗黑騎士大統領以及黑衣小狼人動手，準備強行破解這座魔法陣。

　　在暗黑大長老德斯威爾的指揮下，暗黑騎士大統領哈廷斯以及安德里斯開始忙碌起來，身為天魔狼族的安德里斯更是不惜耗費神力，施展天魔巫術，強行抽取維持上古魔法陣動作的能量。

　　與此同時，魔法陣內的激戰越演越烈，四周的牆壁佈滿了一道道巨大的裂痕，地板上也出現一道道深不可測的裂縫，一黑一白兩個身影在半空中殺得難分難解，速度快到月空等人幾乎分清楚哪個是本尊，哪個是殘影。

　　「風之劍刃，殺！」側身躲過蒼煌勢大力沉的一刀後，灰風手上的風靈聖劍一揮，發出鋪天蓋地的風刃以及犀利的劍氣。

　　「天魔奧義‧扭曲空間！」眼看鋪天蓋地的風刃以及劍氣閃電般呼嘯而來，牙之王蒼煌左手打個響指，一團黑光以他為中心向四周散發出去，空氣一陣陣扭曲變形，犀利的風刃以及劍氣一碰到黑光就化為烏有，消散於天地之間。

　　「哼，你這傢伙竟然隱藏了這麼多的實力？」冷哼一聲後，灰風通過疾風步撤出黑光的籠罩範圍，一雙眼緊緊盯著牙之王蒼煌。

　　「嘿嘿，你自己還不是？難道你的力量已經耗光啦？」冷笑了幾聲後，牙之王蒼煌降落到地面，並把黑色太刀收回刀鞘裡，「下一招就分個勝負吧……」

　　「好，正合我意……」眼看牙之王蒼煌將黑色太刀收了起來，灰風自然明白他接下來的行動，將身上所有鬥氣都灌注到風靈聖劍上之後，在原地一動不動，冷冷地看著蒼煌。

　　和灰風不同，蒼煌將刀收進刀鞘後，做出了拔刀術的姿勢，但和以往不同的是，他的右手不是放在刀柄上方，而是放在刀柄末端偏下方的地方，一雙血紅色的瞳孔緊緊盯著灰風，渾身上下籠罩在一團黑光內，散發出一陣陣澎湃的能量波動。

　　兩人一動不動地在原地對持著，直到黑衣小狼人將支持上古魔法陣的能量抽空，紅色魔法罩「嘎吱」一聲煙消雲散時，雙方瞬間發動了攻勢！

　　「千重刃！」

　　「無冥神空流奧義‧瞬天殺！」

　　灰風一聲暴喝，手上的風靈聖劍發出耀眼的白光，劍起劍落，發出成千上萬道犀利的風刃和劍氣，整個人化作一團銀光撲了出去；另一方面，蒼煌「唰」的一聲，施展了最拿手的拔刀術，黑色的太刀一出鞘，就散發出無與倫比的威壓，四周的空氣一陣陣扭曲變形，甚至出現一道道細密的空間裂縫，整個人化作一團黑光迎上去！

　　轟……

　　兩股龐大的能量高速撞擊之下，產生了一場驚天動地的爆炸，四散的能量波動摧毀的黑色大門以及高聳的牆壁，徹底摧毀了上古魔法陣，好在黑衣小狼人安德里斯迅速展開神域，保護了神階實力以下的月空等人。

　　「灰風！」爆炸過後，月空率先衝入了滿天的沙塵尋找灰風的身影，但還沒等他衝出幾步，便被黑衣小狼人安德里斯攔了下來。

　　「放心，他們沒有生命危險的。」笑著對月空說了幾句後，安德里斯伸手指了指煙霧的方向，只見一身白衣的劍神斯圖亞特以及暗黑大長老德斯威爾，從裡頭緩緩走出，兩人各自抱著灰風以及蒼煌。

　　「真是的，這場戰鬥算是平手吧，不過這威力也夠驚人的……」淡淡地看一眼懷裡昏迷不醒的灰風後，劍神斯圖亞特緩緩地說著，「安德里斯，準備一下治療魔法陣吧。」

　　「瞬天殺……安德里斯，你竟然連這種亂來的招式也傳授給蒼煌……」和劍神斯圖亞特一樣，把失去意識的蒼煌放到黑衣小狼人安德里斯面前後，暗黑大長老德斯威爾無奈地搖搖頭。

　　「兩位老爺爺要是再嘮叨下去，小心我把兩位轟飛喔，這兩個哥哥需要安靜的療傷。」意味深長地看一眼劍神斯圖亞特以及暗黑大長老德斯威爾後，安德里斯低聲呢喃起來，分別給蒼煌和灰風打入一道精純的神力，配合治療魔法陣，幾分鐘過後，兩人便慢慢醒來。

　　「灰風！太好了，你果然沒事！」看到灰風醒來後，月空第一個撲上前去抱住他，而一旁的修齊等人也上前去關心灰風。

　　「月空，還有各位……」看看緊緊抱住自己的月空，灰風遲疑了一下，但很快的就和眾多夥伴打成一片。

　　看看笑容滿面的和夥伴打成一片的灰風，蒼煌臉色陰沉，站起來後，拍拍身上的衣服，但冥月卻在此時走到他的身旁拍拍他的肩膀。

　　「你沒打輸這場戰鬥，幹麻這樣呢？」冥月笑著對蒼煌說道，「要是你想要在跟他打一場或者跟他當朋友就快點去吧。」

　　「冥月……」看看面帶笑容的看著自己的冥月，在看看一旁的黑衣小狼人安德里斯，蒼煌點點頭，緩緩走向了灰風。

　　「蒼煌，你……」看到牙之王蒼煌走到自己面前，灰風有點遲疑，謹慎地往後退了半步。

　　「這傢伙只是想和你交個朋友而已，別那麼緊張啦。」看看後退半步的灰風，再看看一語不發的蒼煌，一旁的冥月看不下去，把蒼煌推到灰風面前。

　　「蒼煌‧伊亞諾特……以後請多指教了。」被冥月一把推到前面後，蒼煌把右手伸向灰風，臉上出現一小抹紅暈。

　　「灰風‧克勞斯，請多指教了。」看看一旁的冥月，再看看臉色微微泛紅的蒼煌，灰風笑了笑，和蒼煌握了握手。

　　「嘿嘿，看來這場戰鬥總算是圓滿結束了。」正當灰風打算把修奇等幾位伙伴介紹給蒼煌認識時，天空突然一陣電閃雷鳴，接著，一名身穿紫色長袍的老狼人緩緩地從虛空中走出，渾身上下電蛇纏繞。

　　「月影大人！」看到空中的老狼人後，暗黑大長老德斯威爾恭敬地說著，而其他幾名神階強者也紛紛來到老狼人面前。

　　「我看幾乎都到齊了，是時候該把一切事情都了斷了。」揮手散去身上的電蛇後，身穿紫色長袍的月影降落到地面，意味深長地看一眼聯合國會副會長巴洛克後，率先走向一旁的空地，「斯圖亞特，帶著你看重的兩名年輕狼人一起來吧，他們陷在有資格參予大陸上的核心利益。」

　　「是，兩位一起來吧。」劍神斯圖亞特恭敬地回道，示意蒼煌和灰風一起跟上來，「你們兩個等等有任何問題儘管提出沒關係，我們這幾個老頭子會幫你們解答的。」

　　「謝謝劍神大人了。」看看笑容滿面的劍神斯圖亞特，灰風恭敬地道謝，心裡卻是相當高興。

　　在雷爆星君月影的帶領下，各大勢力的神階強者在不遠處的一塊空地坐下，開始重新劃分勢力範圍。

　　「梅爾山脈以南的所有國家，除了霜月帝國還有迷霧森林之外，其餘全都劃歸托拉智囊團以及殺手協會。埃文斯森林的西南部、埃文斯山脈這兩個地方劃歸德拉斯帝國！」雷爆星君月影手持一根鵝毛筆，邊說邊在魔法地圖上劃了幾個大圈，「埃文斯的東北部劃歸利文薩帝國，至於大陸西北方的白金海岸，由托拉斯智囊團以及德拉斯帝國均分！」

　　白金海岸？

　　看到雷爆星君月影重新畫出來的勢力範圍後，眾人渾身一震，把埃文斯森林的西南部以及埃文斯山脈劃歸給德拉斯帝國很正常，但是他們誰也沒有想到，月影竟然把大陸西北方的白金海岸也劃歸給德拉斯帝國以及托拉斯智囊團。

　　白金海岸位於德拉斯帝國的西北方，雖然隔著不少山脈，但從大的範圍來說可以和德拉斯帝國以及托拉斯智囊團在南方的勢力範圍連成一片。面積寬大，海岸線漫長，共有二十多個中等規模的公國，是人類和獸人雜居的地方，常常爆發不少小規模的衝突，形勢一片混亂。

　　但是，由於擁有大量資源，一直以來都備受各大勢力垂涎，而聯合國會已經在那裡經營了幾百年，不知投入了多少人力和物力。

　　「月影大人，白金海岸的空間裂縫極為動盪，這時候換人把守會不會……」副會長巴洛克臉色凝重，委婉地提出反對的意見。

　　「巴洛克，白金海岸的空間裂縫確實很危險，但是憑德拉斯帝國和托拉斯智囊團合作的話，已經有足夠的實力應付了。」看看不甘心地副會長巴洛克，雷爆星君月影冷冷地說著，「雖然你也進階到了下位神，但是這麼多年過去了，你們國會無法讓白金海岸的各個公國徹底和平下來，也無法確保空間裂縫的安全，是時候該換人接手了！」

　　聯合國會勢力龐大，儘管數次依靠強大的實力強行鎮壓白金海岸的動亂，但空間裂縫越來越動盪，國會根本無法抽調更多的精銳去把手白金海岸。為了確保白金海岸空間裂縫的安全，為了整個大陸的安全，月影決定把這塊可以和德拉帝國連成一片的地方交給劍神斯圖亞特以及托拉斯智囊團。

　　從另一個方面來看，托拉斯智囊團的暗黑三長老也回到米爾加特大陸，多了他們三個神階強者，更加可以確保白金海岸的空間裂縫安全。

　　「好了，我們的這兩位年輕狼人，有沒有問題要請教請教阿？」確定各大勢力新的勢力範圍後，雷爆星君月影邊說邊笑著望向一旁灰風和蒼煌。

　　「月影大人，如果修練到上位神之後，要是再次突破又會進階到什麼樣的境界？」眼看雷爆星君月影笑吟吟地望著自己，灰風抓緊機會，難得遇到月影這樣的神階強者，自然不能錯過。

　　「神使，修練到上位神顛峰後，獲得神使是每個人的希望！」雷爆星君月影淡淡地笑了笑，接著說道，「獲得神使的神階強者如果再次突破，就會成為一名主神，而主神再次突破後，就可以成為一名強大的位面守護者，或者一名可怕的位面流浪者。」

　　在月影的解說下，灰風和蒼煌漸漸明白一名神階強者修煉上的常識。原來，在米爾加特大陸的普通人眼裡，神階強者是高不可攀的存在，是一個武士或者魔法師修練上的巔峰。

　　但是，對各個位面的強者來說，神階只是一個新的開始，下位神、中位神、上位神，一階比一階強，實力相差非常大。修練到上位神顛峰後，又是一個新的開始，獲得神使的上位神強者修練速度驚人，得不到神使的上位神也許就終生寸步難進。

　　修練到主神後，如果再次突破，就能成為守護一個位面的位面守護者，或者成為一名可怕的位面流浪者，對他們來說，暴虐的空間亂流不再可怕，在無數位面中自由穿梭不再是遙不可及的夢想！

　　「那怎麼樣才能獲得神使？那如果沒有獲得神使，可不可以也成為一名主神？」灰風身旁的蒼煌也提出了自己的疑問，儘管當初有問白利亞斯長老，但長老也是簡單地一語帶過。

　　「想獲得神使，要麼就徹底領悟某種法則，掌握某種力量，並擁有大量的信徒，獲得源源不斷的願力，獨立修練成主神，要麼就加入別的主神的旗下，達成一定的條件後，便成獲得該主神所給予的神使。」雷爆星君月影緩緩地說著，邊說邊拉拉下巴花白的鬍鬚。

　　將魔法地圖收進空間戒指後，月影接著說道，「一般情況下，沒徹底掌握一種法則，就算信徒在多也不可能獲得神使或者進階到主神，反過來，沒有足夠的信徒也不可能獲得神使和進階到主神。當然了，除了四大主位面外，各種副位面數不勝數，各種修練的天才不知道有多少，多少也有一點例外。」

　　雷爆星君月影非常善談，在他的解說下，灰風和蒼煌明白了許多踏入神階之後的修練知識，並對其他的位面有更多的了解。

　　原來，米爾加特大陸外的位面數不勝數，生命、死亡、力量、自然，四大主位面魔法元素濃厚，面積大得驚人，是米爾加特大陸的數萬倍。每個位面人口數量龐大，除了眾多的神階強者，普通人的數量更是無法估計，就像一片沙漠上的細沙一樣，而由於人口眾多，神階強者的數量也就極為驚人了。

　　四大主位面存在了千百萬年，結構穩定，除了少數的位面通道外，很少有空間裂縫，但米爾加特大陸這樣的副位面則不同，不僅魔法元數濃度低於主位面，就連結構也不是很穩定，萬一空間亂流動盪，立刻就會出現空間裂縫，要是沒有及時封堵，整個位面極有可能被暴虐的空間亂流撕成碎片！

　　「時間差不多了，這是雲晶晶髓，就當作給你們兩位的禮物。」雷爆星君月影邊說邊從空間戒指內取出兩個瓶子，裡頭裝著滿滿的白色晶髓以及兩塊紅色的玉珮，「對了，不管是什麼人，當他進階到神階的時候，都會經歷神劫，要麼渡過神劫成為一名神階強者，要麼就魂飛魄散，這個玉珮可以感應神劫的到來，玉珮越紅就表示神劫即將到來，到時一定得做好萬全的準備！」

　　「三年後，通往神魔戰場的位面通道就會開啟，到時，我們一起出發，希望你們別錯過這次機會了。」月影邊說邊將雲晶晶髓和玉珮交給灰風和蒼煌，叮嚀一下兩人應該注意的神劫和其他一些事情，身形一晃，眨眼就消失在原地。

　　而剩下的幾名神階強者簡單地客套幾句，也紛紛迅速離去，唯獨暗黑三長老留了下來。

　　「希望兩位到時不會讓我們這些老傢伙失望阿，有了雲晶晶髓相信你們不久也能進接到神階。」暗黑大長老德斯威爾面帶笑容地看了看灰風和蒼煌，「蒼煌，要不要留在絕望城，有同樣身為天魔狼族的安德里斯幫你修練，你的實力也能快速提昇。」

　　「我知道了，那三年後再見了，灰風，還有冥月。」對著暗黑大長老德斯威爾點的點頭後，蒼煌轉頭望向了灰風以及冥月。

　　「嗯，三年後再見了。」灰風上前抱了蒼煌一下，並伸手拍拍他的肩膀，「到時我可不會輸你阿。」

　　「嘿嘿，我也不會輸的。」一旁的冥月也上前對著蒼煌說道，「聽說力量主位面是龍族的地盤，到時我們修練到上位神顛峰或者主神後，就去闖一闖吧。」

　　「就這麼說定了。」蒼煌笑著回應兩人後，並轉身跟著黑衣小狼人安德里斯離去，而暗黑大長老德斯威爾以及暗黑大統領哈廷斯也隨後離去。

　　「好了，我們回去吧。」淡淡地看一眼灰風和慢慢離開的蒼煌後，灰靈長老邊說邊走到灰風身旁，「灰風，你可真會讓人擔心阿……」

　　「抱歉啦，爺爺，我們快回去吧，我想好好的放鬆幾天，再開始修練。」對著灰靈長老笑了笑後，灰風率先走向上層區域的出口，而身後的眾人也紛紛跟上。


完結。

--------------------------------

總算在預定的日期前將第一部給完結了，

在這邊感謝各位支持我的小說的獸們，感謝你們的建議和批評，

不過，第一部有些地方我還是沒有把握好，

但是在第二部，蒼我會繼續努力改進的。

請大家期待第二部《魔狼尊》了。

----------


## 冥月

唔……
結束了？
呵呵
第二部開始咯，期待的很內……

唔，加油

----------


## kl122002

一口氣看完後感 : 爽! (大叫)
又要時3年才有下部, 去且這次是打龍?
這些主角的野心看來也真不少耶.

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

tokl122002：

姆，好像很多獸都喜歡一口氣看完阿，要小心眼睛阿XD

第二部，應該這幾天就會動工了，

屠龍之旅？嘿嘿，有這可能啦。

TO阿月：

嗯，第一部結束了，

第二部...嘿嘿，請期待啦。

----------


## 靜炎

嘻嘻！好久沒來回文了，沒想到已經完結啦！

一次看了好幾場戰鬥，真爽啊！

但還是老套了點，沒什麼新奇的招式。

不過還是蠻精采的，由其是啊蒼跟灰風的絕戰，只有一個字，讚啦！（好像兩個字吼！呵呵

至於劇情方面，到是沒什麼奇特的，好像都是打鬥比較多。

期待啊蒼的新作品出版《魔狼尊》……等等！

不是《獸人，混血，人類》第二部嗎？

馬上換名，不會太快了點嗎？難到啊蒼是每一部一個名字啊？

如果要出很多部，那應該要有一個總名吧！例如炎的就是『六道陰陽』從開始到結束，都會是這個名。

不然就是再後面加幾個字例如：『六道陰陽』之『天之痕』做為其中一部。

嗯…算了算了，各獸有各獸的風格嗎！

炎還是滿懷期待啊蒼的新作品好了。嘻嘻^^

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

TO阿炎：

姆，招式阿....難想阿....，第二部會有很多的，有些是故意留到第二部用的。

小說名字嗎....其實也沒關係吧，原本的太長了@@"

第二部的主角也換了，不是灰風嚕~當然換名字啦~

不過整個世界觀還是一樣的。

請期待第二部的《魔狼尊》囉。

----------


## Holpless

哇屋 終於看完了 讚！！

雖然最後不是幹掉對方的戰鬥 但還是很精采 （你很煩耶＝ ＝）

期待第二卷哦 （飄飄

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

to小O：

呵呵，沒人說最後決戰一定要殺掉對方阿~

第二部的戰鬥會更精采

請期待了。

----------


## wolf

太棒了！
小狼從沒對小說這麼著迷！
科幻小說中挾帶武俠成份，
更是小狼最愛！
蒼狼哥哥的寫作手法真令小狼羨慕
(爲什麼看了五十多篇文章也學不會？(歪頭))
不過蒼煌不可能一時間跟灰風化敵爲友吧。
期待下一部小說
(先得應付他x的升中試才行，
一旦沈迷了便後果嚴重。)

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

to wolf：

阿阿，沒那麼棒啦，wolf誇獎誇太多了(臉紅(被打

嗯，最後那邊蒼我也沒把握好...

第二部的《魔狼尊》已經開始連載了~

升學考試加油~

----------

